#ubuntu-release 2010-04-05
<ScottK> slangasek: Would you please try an new ISO build for Kubuntu, port, live?  It looks like the meta changes I did to try to fix the powerpc oversize didn't make it in time for today's run.
<ScottK> port/ports
<slangasek> ScottK: running
<ScottK> slangasek: Thanks.
<slangasek> ScottK: failed in <4min
<slangasek> oh wait, that was ia64
<slangasek> nevermind
 * ScottK relaxes.
<ScottK> AFAIK there are no Kubuntu IA64 users.  There are powerpc users.
<ScottK> slangasek: One thing I think I didn't think through on the supportable binaries spec was the impact of removing build depends.  I hit one package yesterday that is now no longer buildable.
<ScottK> Fortunately that one was fixed in Debian, but I think that class of packages needs to be identified.
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> that makes at least three now that we've hit
<ScottK> Did you publish the final list of binaries removed?
<slangasek> no, I'm afraid I didn't keep track of which removals succeeded vs. being superseded already by new versions
<stgraber> I'll be uploading a new edubuntu-meta in a few minutes to match with the seed change I just uploaded. That should hopefully fix the build failures for Edubuntu DVD.
<slangasek> ok
<ScottK> OK, so I've asked lucas to do another rebuild and then I can diff that from the results of the last one.
<ScottK> Sigh.  05-Apr-2010 18:35  701M
<ScottK> Close.
 * ScottK rips more out.
 * ScottK heads out for a while.
<ScottK-droid> slangasek: ace i386 hit New again,  FYI.
<slangasek> ack
<ScottK> slangasek: If it wouldn't interfere with anything, could I please have another Kubuntu, Ports, Live ISO build?
<slangasek> scheduled
<ScottK> Thanks.
<kees> can someone shove refpolicy through universe, please?
<ScottK> Sure
<ScottK> kees: Done.
<kees> ScottK: thanks!
<ScottK> No problem.
#ubuntu-release 2010-04-06
<ogra> slangasek, arm images dont use OO.o, we need to make sure OO.o gets built on one of the new machines, the old ones segfault randomly
<slangasek> which ones are the new ones?
<ogra> slangasek, but that shouldnt hold up beta
<ogra> ubuntu-netbook and ubuntu-server are the ones we test
<ogra> netbook has the new weboffice stuff in the image, while its important that we have OO.o building and running for final it doesnt impact the milestones anymore
<ScottK> It's still on the KNR armel images.
<ogra> slangasek, oh, you mean the new builders ? (sorry, i'm very tired) lamont should be able to tell, i think gourd is one of the new ones
<ogra> cushaw sounds new as well
<slangasek> previous build was on buttercup - do you know if that's new or old?
<ogra> not of the top of my head, lamont is really the safest person to ask here, he just set up a set of new builders
<slangasek> lamont: ping
 * ogra is totally swamped in omap stuff since a while 
<ogra> slangasek, do you plan a d-i upload before beta ? (i saw you bumped the ABI for armel arches and the commit i did today for omap would be helpful for server images)
<slangasek> server images?
<ogra> we build netbook, servar and netinst images for all arm arches
<lamont> ogra: new (bbg3): buttercup, cushaw, gourd
<ogra> *server
<slangasek> ogra: ^^ then OOo is FTBFS on the new armel buildds.
<lamont> ogra: and to come: acorn crabapple satinash hubbard sycamore hawthorn
<lamont> though one of those will be livecd builds
<ogra> slangasek, given the kernel is only half way there (still waiting on amit here to do teh final fixes) i'd be fine to have at least a server image atm
<ogra> lamont, can you give back OO.o to build on one of the old buildds to check if its probably an issue with the new setup ?
<slangasek> ogra: building server images is an artifact of how the cronjobs are set up, no one has mentioned to me that we're supposed to support armel server images; why do you care if those are working?
<lamont> ogra: with some sobbing, yes
<slangasek> (I had no plans to upload d-i because I was unaware anyone cared - you can upload it, though)
<ogra> slangasek, we dont *suuport* them per se :) they are just the easiest thing to get working to have something at all
<ogra> slangasek, currentl kernel prob with omap is that HID is screwed, so live images are a no go on an arch that only has USB input
<ogra> *current
<slangasek> heh
<lamont> ogra: so we know it'll fail on buttercup?
<ogra> lamont, apparently
<slangasek> lamont: yes
<lamont> just for the record, this isn't trivial.
<slangasek> what isn't?
<lamont> forcing the m achine it lands on
<slangasek> oh, giving back on an old one
<ogra> well, its not urgent that we have oo.o for beta, but i think it seems to show a potential buildd prob
<slangasek> I don't see the point in doing it
<wgrant> lamont: I suppose you have to flip them all onto manual, tweak a build score, and flip one back onto auto? Ew.
<ogra> well, probably something for next week anyway, given that all old machines are totally busy atm
<lamont> wgrant: step 0: nuke the current build to get it back into failed
<ogra> yeah, dont nuke gcc
<lamont> which actually is just a matter of waiting for the build to get to that step
<wgrant> True.
<lamont> the easy part is landing it on an old machine - I have some of those that are trying to be retired
<ogra> slangasek, when did you give it back last time ?
<ogra> the log i checked today seems to have failed in a different place
<ogra> (today like about 12-14h ago)
<lamont> it does help to have a spare buildd in your back pocket.
<lamont> huito is building it, but ogra... I'm thinking you really want it to fail there, too.
<ogra> yeah, i really hope it does
<slangasek> ogra: I think I last gave it back before that
<ogra> hmm, k, then i might misremember, i cant remember seeing anything about localedata around the segfault line
<ogra> slangasek, d-i is in the queue
<slangasek> ok
<lamont> at any rate,  afk for a goodly while, I think
 * slangasek gets the isotracker a-movin'
<ScottK> Ah my, he's not done.
<ScottK> Ah/Oh
<slangasek> who?
<ScottK> slangasek: zul.  This big slew of Universe uploads is all zul doing mysql rebuilds.
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> why are mysql rebuilds needed, OOI?
<slangasek> (I don't see anything on NBS)
<ScottK> Maybe he's trying to get everything to 5.1.
<ScottK> Not sure.
<slangasek> mmk
<slangasek> GrueMaster: FWIW, ARM candidate images for beta2 have started building, but with the addition of omap, I guess that'll take another 2 hours longer so won't be ready 'til morning
<ScottK> If stuff isn't seeded, I'm just pushing Universe through.  I view needing the push as a workaround to an LP limitation because the unseeded part of Universe isn't frozen.
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> speaking of which, is there a reason chromium-browser is still in the queue?  Does somebody have that seeded somewhere?
 * wgrant points at the augmented queue, with package sets.
<ScottK> I thought it was seeded on armel, but I wasnt' sure
 * slangasek chuckles
<ScottK> wgrant: Very helpful.
<ScottK> Unfortunately I've discovered as a result that package sets are manually maintained at the moment and not always in sync with the seeds.
<wgrant> YAY
<ScottK> That's a limitation of the current initial implementation.  Not "the plan".
<slangasek> ScottK: chromium-browser was investigated for armel this cycle, and in the end they stuck with firefox
<wgrant> Ah, good.
<ScottK> slangasek: OK.  Thanks.  I'll accept it then.
<ScottK> slangasek: I left twm there because it's a pending MIR issue.  I'm not sure Depends -> Suggests for menu is a great idea.
<ScottK> I didn't get a chance to see what twm uses it for.
<slangasek> twitch
<slangasek> has someone opened an MIR bug, or is it just currently in components-mismatches?
<ScottK> There's a MIR bug.  It's referenced in debian/changelog
<ScottK> The MIR is ~approved too.
<ScottK> Read the bug and then double twitch.
<slangasek> meh, I think the right answer is to b-d on metacity instead of twm
<slangasek> promoting a wm just to have it for a java test suite seems absurd to me
<ScottK> Thus the double twitch.
<ScottK> slangasek: Are you going to write in the bug and reject it?
<slangasek> ScottK: I've commented the bug, but I'm not ubuntu-mir
<slangasek> so I'll wait for their decision before accepting/rejecting the package
<ScottK> OK.
<slangasek> in the meantime, AFK
<GrueMaster> slangasek: What, you mean I can't start testing until after midnight?  Aww.  :P
<ara> morning all!
 * slangasek waves
<ara> hey slangasek
<ttx> slangasek, ara: o/
<mvo> ttx: good morning, not sure you have noticed, I added the server-tasks upgrade test profile. karmic->lucid seems to have a conffile prompt in bind9, otherwise it looks good
<ttx> mvo: no, haven't had a look yet. That sounds good, thanks. Do we have a bug about the bind9 thing or do you want me to look into it ?
<mvo> ttx: I have not checked for bugs or details yet, I do a app-install-data update now, then I can check it out
<slangasek> GrueMaster: arm netbook is up
<slangasek> ara: should the UbuntuGlobalJam milestone be hidden on the tracker?
<ara> slangasek, indeed, I'll do it
<slangasek> thanks
<pitti> slangasek: still okay to sync a new tzdata into lucid at this point, or shall I do it after beta-2? (just two simple DST rule updates, bug 550157)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550157 in tzdata "DST time is cancelled in Tunisia - 2010h available" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550157
<slangasek> pitti: if it's not urgent, please wait until after beta2 or until we have to reroll for something else
<slangasek> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ogasawara/weatherreport.html is a lot easier to read when it lists 0s instead of 1s
<pitti> slangasek: not that urgent; time will be wrong in Tunesia and Pakistan, but it's certainly not worth a re-roll
<pitti> yes, understood
<slangasek> will be wrong immediately?
<pitti> yes, the changes got effective two weeks ago in Tunis
<slangasek> yuck :/
<pitti> oh, Pakistan only changes April 15, so that's still ok
<pitti> slangasek: but we'll provide an updated tzdata in lucid, so on an installed system you can just upgrade
<slangasek> yeah
<pitti> slangasek: I'd only sync it if you were planning a re-roll anyway
<slangasek> I guess the SRUs are more important for production
<pitti> right, I'm doing them right now
<pitti> +# > On Thursday (2010-03-25) it was announced that DST would start in
<pitti> +# > Pakistan on 2010-04-01.
<pitti> How the heck can governments do things like that??
 * pitti stops grumbling and continues to fire SRUs
<slangasek> they can do things like that because there's no physical law that ensures good sense in government :)
<pitti> right, and instead we get bug comments "24 hours later, still not assigned... and importance "undecided".... Viva Ubuntu ! Pfffffff...... :-(" ...
<pitti> slangasek: want me to process those SRUs myself?
<slangasek> yeah, feel free
<slangasek> comments> those are the kind of people I tell that they should be complaining to their government for being irresponsible
<ttx> cjwatson: "splash" is still present on the beta2 candidate server install
<ttx> pitti: sounds like an april 1st joke
<pitti> ttx: sadly not; many countries do that unfortunately
<ttx> slangasek: for some reasons, the samba-server task installs winbind, so the pam_winbind profile borkenage affects the resulting install -- I'm looking at where that comes from
<slangasek> ttx: I would expect a samba server task to include winbind
<slangasek> I'd rather focus on understanding the profile error, which I have yet to reproduce here despite having pam_winbind configured
<ttx> slangasek: right
<slangasek> I really need someone who's seeing this problem to post me their full /etc/pam.d/common-* for analysis
<ttx> I can reproduce on a bare ISO+samba-server task install, cannot log in
<ttx> I can provide that info
<slangasek> including on console?
<ttx> yes.
<slangasek> ok
<ttx> just a sec, booting single-user mode and packing that up for you
<slangasek> thanks
<ttx> the missing piece of the puzzle might be that pam_smbpass is also active
<ttx> (or not)
<slangasek> I've been running with both pam_winbind and pam_smbpass active for months
<slangasek> no errors
<slangasek> I've just stripped it down to unix+winbind; still no errors
 * ttx grumbles -- for some reason I can't login even with winbind disabled
 * ttx digs deeper
<slangasek> ah :)
<ttx> hmm, I must have forgotten the password I used in my ISO install (or mistyped it... twice??!), let me re-reproduce cleanly :)
<ttx> or.. maybe the password was not set correctly at the end of the install on top of the borken stack.
<ttx> ew, and the primary user is not added to sudoers group either
<slangasek> check for a password hash in /etc/shadow?
<slangasek> (if you haven't already clobbered it)
<ttx> I clobbered it
<ttx> but I'm reproducing on another box
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> I was musing that this might be a possibility
<slangasek> but that means the installer isn't letting the user know about failures setting the password?
<ttx> I'll have a look at the install console and see if there is something showing, but yes, I'd suspect the installer wouldn't let you know about it
 * ttx reboots in single-user mode to get sufficient privileges to access that profiles tarball
<slangasek> I expect better than that of the installer :)
<ttx> took longer than expected, but here you go:
<ttx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/546874/comments/17
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546874 in samba "passwd - can't login, change password (pam_winbind pam-auth-update profile)" [High,Triaged]
<ttx> I'm reproducing on an unclobbered new install to look at the state of the passwd file
<ttx> slangasek: confirmed, no passwd hash entry on the regular user in /etc/shadow at the end of the install
<slangasek> yay
<ttx> also the installer logs show that it fails
<ttx> chpasswd pam_winbind failure
<ttx> WBC_ERR_WINBIND_NOT_AVAILABLE
<ttx> warning: /usr/lib/finish-install.d/06user-setup returned error code 1
 * slangasek nods
<ttx> but that's apparently not a blocking error.
<ttx> slangasek: so the "even on console" answer above might be biased: doing it "from ISO" like this will end up with no passwd set, so you obviously can't login even on console.
<ttx> that doesn't mean the pam stack would prevent you from doing so, given that there is a good passwd entry set.
 * ttx checks on an already-installed system
<slangasek> ttx: so the fix to winbind is pretty straightforward, I think
<slangasek> 1) call pam-auth-update in winbind.postinst
<ttx> (and prerm)
<slangasek> 2) Password-Type: Primary instead of Password-Type: Additional in debian/winbind.pam-config
<ttx> ah, so the auth stack was never wrong, just the password stack
<ttx> with the ISo installs blurring the line
<ttx> slangasek: if that's all it takes, I'll assign me and target to beta2, if that's ok with you
<mvo> ttx: bug #556332 - bind9 is acting strange here, feedback welcome
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556332 in bind9 "leftover /etc/init.d/bind9.dpkg-dist on 9.10 -> 10.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556332
<mvo> ttx: not a showstopper or anything, but really odd IMO
<ttx> mvo: I'll add it to the hit list
<ttx> mvo: thanks
<slangasek> ttx: sure, go ahead
<slangasek> (still doesn't explain some people who are reporting *recent* problems being able to log in, but we can at least fix the installer case this way)
<ttx> most people report passwd-changing issues. The ones with login problems are usually beta ISo testers
<ttx> so that seems coherent
<slangasek> re: the prerm, I've already committed the fix for that in Debian Samba svn; but it's bound up now with the question of whether Debian is doing 3.4 or 3.5 for squeeze, so you'll need to cherry-pick
<ttx> ok
<mvo> ttx: and bug #556343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556343 in bind9 "upgrade error on 8.04 -> 10.04 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556343
<mvo> ttx: more important as it causes a real failure
<slangasek> ttx: bug #546874's submitter claimed that logins were broken, only after an upgrade, and he installed from a desktop - I don't see any way that winbind would get pulled in immediately as part of a desktop install so the initial password setting should still be correct, and anyway we have his statement that it broke only after upgrade
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546874 in samba "passwd - can't login, change password (pam_winbind pam-auth-update profile)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546874
<slangasek> so there's some other bug here, still
<ttx> ah, yes, got lost in duplicates.
<ttx> slangasek: did you get some answer about removing the wine rdepends ?
<cjwatson> ttx: still catching up from holiday - syncing and having a look, may take a while
<ttx> cjwatson: ack
<slangasek> ttx: no
<slangasek> ttx: I also didn't file a bug about it; would you care to, or should I do so in the morning?
<ttx> slangasek: I'll do it
<cjwatson> that winbind failure in user-setup above might well cause some odd knock-on effects, despite not blocking
<slangasek> python-pkg-resources> curses, one o-o-d package on all ISOs now
<slangasek> cjwatson: it causes knock-on effects like a successful install w/o an authenticatable user, apparently...
<cjwatson> yes, I can believe that.  needs rather better error handling, but for now we need to fix the failure anyway ...
<slangasek> yep
<ttx> slangasek: here is the winbind fix ^
<ScottK> slangasek: Last week you removed libannodex, but left pyannodex.  Would you please remove that too?
 * ScottK reports a bug.
<cjwatson> ttx: is there a bug open for the server splash still not working?  (if not, don't bother filing one, just want to check if I should be closing one)
<ttx> cjwatson: no, I just commented on the existing one, wasn't sure which task I should reopen, if any
<ttx> I was wondering if something wasn't just waiting for a respin to trigger
<cjwatson> no, it's a bug
<cjwatson> I'll reopen the existing bug, then
<cjwatson> the "could not write bytes: broken pipe" bit is unrelated, but I think there's already a bug somewhere for that
<cjwatson> parted: not needed for beta-2
<cjwatson> could somebody please review grub-installer?  RC IMO, to fix ttx's problem above
<ttx> yes, we definitely need the potentially-final server boot experience in beta2 for testing :)
<cjwatson> it also needs another debian-cd change, which I have prepared and ready to go
<ScottK> cjwatson: Looks good to me.  Accepting.
<ScottK> Done.
<cjwatson> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> cjwatson: I know there isn't any documentation in the package to be affected, but is there online documentation about customization that needs updating for splash=false instead of nosplash?
<cjwatson> ScottK: I wouldn't expect so - nosplash is very new, on the order of days
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> "If your documentation is that bleeding edge, you need to be paying attention"
<ttx> cjwatson: could you respin a Server ISO / beta2 candidate whenever that fix lands ? Also the samba in the queue (unbreaking the samba-server task) would be good to have in the next candidate.
<cjwatson> planning to
<cjwatson> would prefer somebody more domain-competent to review samba, though
 * ScottK is fixing quediff to work with .bz2 orig 
<ScottK> Done, so it can be used by whoever has the domain-competence to review it.
<james_w> any thoughts on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpdf/+bug/556483?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 556483 in xpdf "Merge xpdf 3.02-2 from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,New]
<james_w> no new features, but rewritten packaging, would that require an exception?
<ScottK> james_w: Generally yes.
<Riddell> ev: thanks for fixing bug 556180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556180 in ubiquity "Buttons on ubiquity partition page doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556180
<ev> sure thing
<Riddell> ev: planning a ubiquity upload at some point?
<ev> Riddell: yeah.  I was hoping to get Ken's timezone map changes in, but as those will require an exception, I might as well do an upload now so that your fixes don't block on that.
<Riddell> ev: changing the SVG requires a UI freeze exception?
<ev> I had assumed so
<Riddell> doesn't seem like a big enough change to need that, I doubt we have many screenshots of the map with India or Pakistan selected
<ev> Russia as well, but noted
<Riddell> Russia claims Kashmir?
<cjwatson> some of Russia's timezones changed a bit recently
<cjwatson> I agree, I think it's worth notifying the doc team but I don't think it needs freeze paperwork really
<ev> okay cool, I'll take care of this first then
<ScottK> Bug #556629 is potentially significant.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556629 in update-manager "Upgrade fails due to no video driver - Intel removed during upgrade" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556629
<ev> if anyone has some free cycles, I'd appreciate a review of bug 554570 and bug 554976
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554570 in ubiquity "Freeze exception request: only show update installer link when an update is available." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554570
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554976 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "UI freeze exception request: adjusting icons and CSS style" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554976
<ev> Riddell: ubiquity 2.2.15 is in the queue
<Riddell> ev: accepted!
<mvo> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/current/ looks not that great currently (but server-tasks and lts-ubuntu should really only be WARN and not FAIL, the bugs are not that serious)
<GrueMaster> Riddell: Does this mean there will be a respin for Ubiquity 2.2.15?
<Riddell> GrueMaster: for Kubuntu yes, probably the rest too if we want to keep the Kashmir lobby happy
<GrueMaster> sigh.  I'm doing the ubuntu-armel testing.  Takes a lot longer than desktop or netbook due to limited resources.
<GrueMaster> And I hate having to recompile my bug lists.
<Riddell> such is the world of ISO testing, slow and painful
<Riddell> surely launchpad can handle bug lists
<ttx> slangasek: please review the samba (winbind) fix whenever you have the time, and respin server ISo / refresh beta2 server candidate when it lands
<ttx> slangasek: ping smoser when done so that he can generate EC2 cloud image candidates
<Riddell> ttx: not sure if slangasek is around just now, maybe another release team member should help?
<ttx> Riddell: iirc most of them declined to review the samba as not being in their domain, but yes, anyone can help :)
<Riddell> ttx: I accepted samba
<ttx> Riddell: ok, so when it lands, we could use a server ISo respin/ candidate refresh, the sooner the better
<Riddell> disabled current images in tracker
<Riddell> ev: we want new ubuntu desktop images I take it?  I should disable those in tracker too?
<slangasek> ttx, Riddell: samba> thanks
<slangasek> ScottK: libannodex> yes, was going to file that bug myself prior to removal
 * cjwatson writes an interactive version of packageset-push in the hope that that will enable him to keep up with packageset changes a bit more effectively
<charlie-tca> Are you going to respin xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> 7q83+TKbzFN
<slangasek> the ubiquity changes would also apply to xubuntu, but I wouldn't think it's critical
<charlie-tca> okay
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: might want to change that password :)
<charlie-tca> yeah, good thing it is for testing, huh
<slangasek> so bug #519541 keeps getting reported as a serious bug in all the xubuntu tests, but it has no assignee?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519541 in abiword "Abiword 2.8.1 freezes with document lost when help is clicked or F1 is pressed" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519541
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> It completely freezes abiword, the Xubuntu default word processor. If the document is not already saved, it is lost
<slangasek> yes, I understand it's a serious bug, that's not the question - the question is why no xubuntu dev has taken responsibility for it
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I keep telling them about it, too.
<slangasek> Riddell: what did kubuntu alternate need respun for?
<Riddell> slangasek: I don't think it did, did I mark that in iso tracker?
<Riddell> fixed
<slangasek> ok, cheers
<slangasek> I'm going to start the respins now
<slangasek> assuming I'm not colliding with you :)
<Riddell> go ahead
<Riddell> although `ls cdimage/ftp/pool/main/u/ubiquity/*2.2.15*` is empty on antimony, I take it that's not what counts?
<slangasek> GrueMaster: I don't think I'll respin armel netbook for the ubiquity change; I don't imagine there are a lot of ARM hardware vendors is Kashmir that are going to come after us for an inaccurate beta map
<GrueMaster> cool
<slangasek> Riddell: nope, antimony's mirror is updated /by/ the ISO job
<slangasek> ev, cjwatson: any other installer issues on the horizon that look like they could be beta blockers?
<slangasek> all respins done/posted except for DVD
<cjwatson> slangasek: not that I've seen so far, but I've been feeling ill this evening so am not as on top of bugs as I'd like :-/
<slangasek> understood
<slangasek> aside from the last kubuntu issues, the ISO tracker looks (deceptively?) calm
<kees> ScottK: are you around to push selinux and refpolicy-ubuntu for me?
 * kees thanks mystery pusher
<mdeslaur> lol
<slangasek> lamont, elmo: old-releases.u.c requires a manual push, is that right?
<slangasek> (I've dropped intrepid from releases.u.c, but I don't see it showing up on old-releases)
#ubuntu-release 2010-04-07
<ScottK> kees: You're welcome.
<ScottK> slangasek: If you have a moment to help me figure this out, I'd appreciate it...  The second Kubuntu ports respin you did for me yesterday still had the packages that were removed from the seeds, but manifest shows the new kubuntu-desktop version.  Any suggestions?
<ScottK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily-live/20100405.2/
<slangasek> task changes take 2 publishing cycles to propagate, did we respin too soon?
<ScottK> slangasek: Probably.  I forgot about that when I asked you to respin.
<ScottK> If it wouldn't be a problem, could I have another respin?
<slangasek> running
<ScottK> Thanks
<slangasek> kees: is there any periodic review done of the packages in 'supported' that were requested by IS / Launchpad, to confirm there's still an internal need for sec support?
<kees> slangasek: just what's done at UDS time with elmo
<ScottK> Wasn't that just the server seed that was reviewed?
 * ScottK recalls a session about that.
<slangasek> there was a server review, yeah, which I don't think covers the python dev stuff
<ScottK> No, it didn't.
<ScottK> slangasek: Hooray! powerpc is not oversized anymore.  Thanks.
<slangasek> \o/
<kees> slangasek: is the publisher off?  (security updates aren't getting into the archive...)
<ScottK> kees: IIRC there isn't normally a publisher run this hour.  Has it been going on for a while?
<kees> ScottK: this hour (04:03) yes, but it seemed to miss the 03:03 run too.  maybe I just have bad luck
<ScottK> There are two hours it misses and with the DST changes I don't remember which two.
<ScottK> I think it would have been last hour and this one, but I'm not sure.
<kees> 2? hm, that's new
<ScottK> Or it could be it's after midnight here, I got up early, and I'm not remembering very well.
<ScottK> Eventually slangasek will set us straight.
<slangasek> kees: there's one hour when the publisher doesn't run because contents generation runs in its place; then there's the hour after that, when the publisher doesn't run because the contents generation job still holds the lock
<slangasek> (I don't think it ever finishes within the hour)
<kees> slangasek: ah, heh, so 05:03 won't run either.  meh
<ara> morning :)
<Riddell> hmm, /home/ubuntu-archive/public_html/germinate-output/kubuntu.lucid is over a week out of date
<ara> Riddell, I am afraid that bug 556555 still happens :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556555 in ubiquity "oem-config loops indefinitely in Kubuntu OEM installations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556555
<Riddell> ara: do you get a crash at the end of oem config ?
<ara> Riddell, the first time it loops, no, the second time, yes
<Riddell> ara: have you seen bug 557197 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557197 in ubiquity "ubiquity does not change pages without moving mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557197
<ara> Riddell, I haven't. I will try to reproduce it
<cjwatson> ara: I'm in the process of investigating that
<cjwatson> (556555)
<ara> cjwatson, nice, thanks
<cjwatson> may be for final rather than b2 though
<ara> Riddell, I cannot reproduce 557197
<ara> cjwatson, I am glad to hear that ;-)
<Riddell> ara: hmm, I hope I'm not just going mad then :)
<ara> Riddell, ah, non-english, ok, let me try again
<ara> Riddell, no, I cannot reproduce it either
<Riddell> ara: hmm, so I am going mad
<ara> Riddell, is there a bug about timezone selection being quite arbitrary?
<Riddell> ara: what's arbitrary about it?
<Riddell> it uses some geoip thingy to give you a local default if you have network
<ara> Riddell, yes, but it does not work
<ara> Riddell, in Ubuntu it places me correctly in Spain
<ara> Riddell, in Kubuntu is either Argentina or sometimes Barbados
<Riddell> hmm, are you routing your internet through random countries to avoid the MPAA? :)
<ara> Riddell, hehehe
<Riddell> ara: file a bug and assign to shtylman
<ara> Riddell, ok, will do :-)
<ara> Riddell, nice, found a new crash, filing it
<Riddell> wibble
<ev> ara: do note that there are two timezone setup bugs fixed with a new version of tzsetup in the queue.  It may fix the bug you're seeing if you have something like "Could not understand timezone" and a bit of XML data in your install logs.
<cjwatson> ara: bug 556555: looks to me like that bug *is* fixed, but you are now experiencing a new one with similar symptoms which needs fresh logs attached ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556555 in ubiquity "oem-config loops indefinitely in Kubuntu OEM installations" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556555
<ara> cjwatson, ok, will do
<ara> cjwatson, new bug? or the same one?
<ara> ev, ok, will have a look
<cjwatson> strictly speaking that bug should be marked as a dup and a new one filed - but it probably doesn't matter that much, go ahead and reuse that bug since it's yours
<ara> ev, yes, that's the bug. Thanks!
<ara> Riddell, I was able to reproduce bug 557197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557197 in ubiquity "ubiquity does not change pages without moving mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557197
<ara> Riddell, so, sometimes, it reproduces
<ara> Riddell, maybe a duplicate of 556376?
<cjwatson> ev and shtylman were discussing that last night
<Riddell> let's assume it is, I'll mark as duplicate
<ara> Riddell, cjwatson: a new crasher in kubuntu. bug 557225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557225 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crashes when moving backwards " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557225
<Riddell> ara: looks easily enough fixed that one
<ev> ara, Riddell: just fixed that, actually :)
<ara> cjwatson, now tell me that you fixed it yesterday :D
<cjwatson> not I :-0
<cjwatson> :-)
<ttx> ara: hey, about the cloud image tests on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntuserver/all
<ara> ttx, yes?
<ttx> ara: they need to be refreshed, especially the EBSroot ones (0 tests active)
<ttx> ara: smoser has the links to the testcases
<ttx> ara: in brief, we want:
<ttx> EC2/classic -> 2 testcases (multiple instance run, userdata/config)
<ttx> EC2/EBSroot -> 2 testcases (multiple instance run, userdata/config)
<ttx> UEC images -> 2 testcases (instance run, userdata/config)
<ttx> ara: is it possible to change the tests live, or do you need some candidate respin to trigger that ?
<ttx> (fwiw, we are considering a cloud image respin to go back to no-ramdisk, now that bug 531494 appears to be fixed)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531494 in Ubuntu Lucid "cloud-init job sometimes not running in cloud images without ramdisk" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531494
<ara> ttx, we can change them live
<ttx> ara: ok, good. smoser will give you all the pointers when ready (he still ahs to update the UEC cloud image tests)
<ara> ttx, ok
<cjwatson> ttx: is it wise to switch to a new, unknown set of bugs, even if this one seems to have gone away?
<ttx> cjwatson: EC2 images always shipped without ramdisk on previous milestones, so for EC2, that's actually a better known set of bugs
<ttx> cjwatson: for UEC images you are right, though they were tested quite extensively before we hit that bug (which was a regression)
<ttx> cjwatson: the trick is that we want consistency between the two types of images, and we also want to stick to whatever we come up with at beta2 time
<ttx> We are just reluctant to drop all https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-lucid-cloud-krd for a temporary regression at beta1 time
<ttx> But you obviously have the final call on this.
<cjwatson> Riddell: germinate> thanks, fixed
<Riddell> cjwatson: what what?
<cjwatson> 11:23 <Riddell> hmm, /home/ubuntu-archive/public_html/germinate-output/kubuntu.lucid is over a week out of date
<Riddell> oh aye
<smoser> ara, ping.
<smoser> at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntuserver/all can you please set up all the EC2 EBS items to have the same "Mandatory testcases" as the EC2 instance tests ?
<ara> smoser, and that's it? ttx told me that url had changed or something
<smoser> i think you already got the change in url taken care of
<smoser> at least the "EC2 instance" tests point to the right place
<ara> smoser, ok, will do it
<ara> smoser, uec images remains as they are?
<smoser> ara, 2 things on UEC
<smoser> a.) I'd like it to say 20100407, not 20100406.1
<smoser>  (the ec2 ids are from 20100407)
<smoser> b.) add a "UEC Image instance user data" test
<smoser> the explanation of that test is the same as at the existing test's link.
<ara> smoser, alright
<ara> smoser, does it look OK to you?
<smoser> looks good ara thank you
<ara> smoser, np
<ttx> smoser: the 20100407 is no-ramdisk ?
<smoser> let me verify, but yes
<smoser> ttx, no.
<ttx> smoser: so it's with-ramdisk ?
<smoser> well, hold on
 * ttx gets confused
<smoser> yes, it has a ramdisk. looking into why
<smoser> ttx, i goofed it up
<smoser> ec2 has no ramdisk. uec does.
<ttx> hm
<smoser> yeah. hm.
<smoser> i'll start another build.
<smoser> its a 2 hour total process
<ttx> yes, start it then :)
<ttx> smoser: what is the most recent noramdisk UEC image, so that I test it ?
<smoser> beta-1 is the only one left around.
<smoser> were you looking to see failure ? or success ?
<smoser> if you want to do some testing, i suggest just extracting tarball, and then recreating without the ramdisk
<smoser> thats the only difference
<smoser> then publish that tarball
<smoser> or uec-publish-tarball --ramdisk=none
<smoser> (which would have the same effect)
<ttx> smoser: ok
<smoser> ttx, 20100107.1 started.
<james_w> bluez and pitivi can sit in the queue until after beta
<ara> mdeslaur, hello
<mdeslaur> hi ara
<ara> hey mdeslaur, I have seen that you have reported 2 bugs in the netbook edition
<ara> mdeslaur, any reasons to keep them private?
<mdeslaur> ara: ah, no, hold on a sec
<mdeslaur> ara: fixed
<ara> mdeslaur, thanks :)
<mdeslaur> np :)
<smoser> ara, i'm sorry to bother you again. i missed one thing . *All* (EBS and instance) tests show "Multiple Instances Run" and "Single Instance Run".  They should show "Multiple Instance Run" and "User Data Test"
<ara> smoser, but you told me that instance ones were OK :-)
 * smoser curses his darn stupidity
<ara> smoser, do they point to the same url?
<smoser> yes. same url has both tests
<smoser> just need to remove Single , replace with User Data
<ara> smoser, ok, changing it now. I will put Single as archived testcase and create a new one, to avoid changing historical data
<smoser> good.
<ara> smoser, done
<smoser> thanks ara.
<ara> smoser, anytime
<smoser> ara, in my never ending pain to you, a heads up.  We will want all 20100107 replaced with 20100107.1 and amis accordingly. that will be finished publishing in ~ 30 minutes i think.
<ara> smoser, no problem, let me know when the amis are published and I will change everything accordingly
<slangasek> ara: or I can take care of those
<slangasek> (I just wrote a script to let me batch-load the AMIs from the .txt file, it needs its exercise)
<ara> slangasek, ok, thanks. do you publish the UEC images as well, please'
<smoser> slangasek, you got the new format of those files ?
<smoser> slangasek, http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/lucid/20100407.1/ is available now
<ara> smoser, slangasek: I will publish the uec one
<ara> smoser, slangasek: uec images are now published
<slangasek> smoser: "new" relative to what?  I used the script to publish the 20100406 candidates there
<smoser> new relative to data that i replaced in all output over a week ago. so you're good.
<slangasek> ok :)
<doko__> slangasek: ping about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ant/+bug/555894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555894 in ant "FFE for lucid - ant1.8" [Undecided,New]
<doko__> (not now)
<slangasek> smoser, ara: ok, EC2 AMIs posted (thanks, that was useful for shaking bugs out :)
<ara> slangasek, about the plymouth bug (the kubuntu crypto one), I tried the command you posted in the bug, but I still get the kubuntu logo one
<slangasek> doko__: this doesn't follow the FFe checklist - please tell us what the risks are with taking the new version (new features introduced, etc)
<slangasek> ara: oh, sorry - you also have to run 'update-initramfs -u' after
<ara> slangasek, thanks :)
<doko__> slangasek: is this relevant for a "new" package?
<ara> aaraceli
<ara> ooops, wrong window, glad I don't use a critical password for testing :D
<slangasek> doko__: oh, ant1.8 will be packaged in parallel?
<doko__> slangasek: yes
<slangasek> doko__: ah - since you filed it on the existing 'ant' package, this wasn't obvious to me
<doko__> liked it better there than with no package
<slangasek> (btw, you didn't actually subscribe ubuntu-release to this :)
<ttx> slangasek: given that bug 531494 was fixed, the server cloud images were switched back to noramdisk, looking good so far
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531494 in Ubuntu Lucid "cloud-init job sometimes not running in cloud images without ramdisk" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531494
<doko__> oops
<ttx> slangasek: Let me know if you have any concerns about that
<slangasek> ttx: right, gathered that from scrollback - how long until you're confident this works completely?
<ttx> By the end of the day
<ttx> My testing is good so far, I think the feature deserves a beta2 milestone at that point
<ttx> but we'll continue testing today to make sure
<ttx> server ISO looks good
<ttx> the only bug reported against it is in fact invalid
<ttx> (and will be edited out as a user error)
<slangasek> ara: lp:~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/post-amis-to-iso-tracker.py is the script for batch-loading a set of AMIs onto the ISO tracker; currently the milestone ID is hard-coded so the next revision needs to extract this from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/admin/addbuild, and you'll need to manually grab the login cookie for .qa.ubuntu.com and stow it in a file
<ara> slangasek, ok, thanks
<stgraber> slangasek: Edubuntu DVD image is missing edubuntu-artwork due to a conflict with ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork that we were seeding. I updated the seeds (rev 774) so a rebuild of the image should fix that.
<stgraber> would be great if you could start a rebuild of it before beta2
<slangasek> stgraber: running
<stgraber> slangasek: thanks
<ttx> slangasek: calling it a day, anything you need from me ?
<ttx> slangasek: test coverage in progress, I'll cover the last holes tomorrow EU morning if any left
<ttx> slangasek: the noramdisk cloud images are OK, so we should keep them
<slangasek> ttx: looking good to me, thanks
<stgraber> Uploading a new ldm-server that seems to fix bug 557519, if we are to rebuild the ubuntu alternate images, it'd be great to include that one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557519 in ldm "ldm-server hangs on installation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557519
<slangasek> Riddell, ev: is bug #557309 anything that will get attention for beta2?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557309 in ubiquity "no "prepare for shipping icon" in kubuntu alternate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557309
<smoser> ara, or slangasek i need some help.
<smoser> i need the isotracker ebs ids updated .
<slangasek> only ebs?
<smoser> there was some snafu with the 20100407.1 original publication and i've fixed it.
<slangasek> ok
<smoser> yeah, only ebs had the issue.
<slangasek> are the fixed AMIs documented in the usual place in the 20100407.1 dir?
<smoser> yes
<smoser> i moved the original one to .orig
<smoser> (which is now showing up in the index)
<slangasek> (any reason to keep that .orig around?)
<slangasek> AMIs updated
<lamont> slangasek: so... for the new bbg3 based boxes... you get your choice this afternoon... would you like acorn to be your new livecd-builder, or 4th bbg3 buildd (to go with buttercup, cushaw, and gould)?
<slangasek> lamont: we definitely need a second livecd builder
<slangasek> actually, now that we're building images for three subarchs, we could use a third :P
<lamont> slangasek: I'm assuming we want the pegatrons to die, sooner rather than later, yes?
<stgraber> just wondering, is something behaving weirdly with the archive ? I uploaded a package over an hour ago and didn't get any mail from LP yet (I'd have expected to receive a pending-approval e-mail)
<lamont> slangasek: would you be so kind as to trigger a livecd build of some sort (armel) on acorn.buildd?
<stgraber> that's for ldm_2.1.1-0ubuntu2 btw (fixing that bug I mentioned earlier)
<lamont> for confirmation of working status only
<lamont> well, after that you can do whatever you want with it
<slangasek> lamont: pegatrons> I don't have an informed opinion
<lamont> slangasek: we hate them all
<lamont> so... that means that what I'll do is give you (1) porter, (2) livecd buildd, and (7) buildds
<lamont> once the dust settles
<lamont> in the meantime, if I didn't screw up setting up acorn, you have it and clementine for livecd fs builds, and clementine will get replaced with some other machine
<lamont> I'm thinking 'satinash'
<lamont> though the buildout finishing is currently blocked on a little bit of hardware
<slangasek> /home/buildd/bin/BuildLiveCD: line 105: /home/buildd/public_html/BuildLive.out: No such file or directory
<slangasek> lamont: ^^ acorn
<stgraber> ok, now that's weird ;) I just re-uploaded that same ldm and it's now correctly waiting in the queue ... anyway, everything's good now.
<slangasek> stgraber: no alternate rebuilds planned for beta2, but I'll keep ldm in mind
<lamont> doh
<lamont> clearly, it should mkdir -p ~/public_html
<lamont> fixed
<slangasek> thanks
<slangasek> the actual call seems to still be running
<stgraber> slangasek: Will Edubuntu build a daily at the usual time or is it on manual ?
<slangasek> stgraber: everything's on manual for beta
<lamont> apt-get -y --purge install minimal^ standard^ ubuntu-netbook^ linux-dove
<lamont> yep
<lamont> slangasek: and thanks
<stgraber> slangasek: ok, I'm guessing the seed change (rev 774) should now have went through whatever it has to go through and so another rebuild should now include these changes ? (we currently don't have our artwork at all on the DVD images ...)
<slangasek> stgraber: yes, another rebuild is already running :)
<stgraber> great !
<stgraber> slangasek: is there some way to know what revision of the seed is being used for the livefs build ?
<slangasek> stgraber: no, but as discussed earlier on #ubuntu-devel, the issue was that seed changes that affect tasks take two publisher cycles before they show up in the archive
<stgraber> ok, I'll be looking at it again now then because 20100407.1 is still going to be broken
<slangasek> hmm, on that note, I didn't actually check that we /had/ anything published in the past two hours
<stgraber> worst case we'll go without our artwork for beta2 as I'm not sure how fast I can figure out why ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu is still on our dvd ...
<stgraber> (and edubuntu-artwork conflicts with it)
<Riddell> slangasek: too late for bug 557309 for beta 2 but I've milestoned it for final
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557309 in ubiquity "no "prepare for shipping icon" in kubuntu alternate" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557309
<ScottK> queuebot seems to have gone quiet.
#ubuntu-release 2010-04-08
<lamont> slangasek: how does https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/557671 sound to your ears?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557671 in ubuntu "Update Terminator to 0.92" [Undecided,New]
<lamont> slangasek: btw, it would appear that acorn did not appreciate what we did to it.
<lamont> did the build finish before it went *splat*?
 * lamont afk
<ScottK> lamont: If you or nxvl marks in the bug that you've test the package, I'll ack it.
<lamont> ah, ok.  Once I get home, I'll do that
<lamont> and really afk
<slangasek> lamont: dunno; says the build failed 30min after starting
<lamont> slangasek: meh
<slangasek> stgraber: uhm, we've had several publisher runs now and the slideshow package is still in the edubuntu-live task
<lamont> ScottK: works for me.  now to update the bug
<slangasek> stgraber: ... or is that the wrong package name?
<slangasek> stgraber: from what I see, the edubuntu-live task is inherited directly from the ubuntu.lucid seeD?
<cody-somerville> slangasek, re: request for beta2 announcement input, I forwarded your initial request to mr_pouit who has/is transitioning into the Xubuntu project lead role. He must not have been able to get around to getting back to you. I'll follow up with Xubuntu community ASAP to get something written up.
<cjwatson> ScottK: queuebot restarted, but it's going to vanish today as the electricity is supposed to be off all day today
<ScottK> Ouch.
<cjwatson> (I'll be elsewhere as a result, hence being up at this godawful hour ...)
<ScottK> Right.
<slangasek> cody-somerville: ok, thanks
<slangasek> cody-somerville: does that mean I should also look to mr_pouit for final sign-off of xubuntu for release (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseManifest)?
<cody-somerville> Yes.
<ScottK> slangasek: I notice that there is still a ? by the KNR support committment.  What needs to be done to resolve the question?
<slangasek> ScottK: is anyone expecting anything other than 18 months for KNR?
<ScottK> slangasek: Not AFAIK.  It was established up front it's not LTS.
<slangasek> ok, then that takes away the question mark :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> slangasek: I fixed a number of Python packages tonight.  I'm finding cases where python 2.6 parts of the build were working before only due to python 2.5 build artifacts (e.g. stuff in site-packages) being left around by the build for 2.5.  Now that 2.5 is no more, poof.
<ara> good morning all
<ttx> Good morning
<ara> morning ttx
<ttx> ara: hey, how is it going ?
<ara> ttx, good, trying to cover the rest of the testcases
<ara> ttx, how are you?
<ttx> fine, no disaster revealed during the night... and 20 days to go :)
<ara> ttx, nice :)
<ttx> ara: you coordinate missing tests on #ubuntu-bugs ?
<ara> #ubuntu-testing
<ttx> ah right
 * ttx joins
<cjwatson> slangasek: bug 543838 might need an erratum for beta-2.  Is TechnicalOverview still the right place?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543838 in parted "unable to create filesystem on 7.5TB partition with lucid beta" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543838
<slangasek> it is, yes
<ogra> slangasek, hmm, i asked StevenK to re-roll ports ubuntu-server while i was travelling the last days, that seems to not have happened buut i'd like to have the d-i changes in the image for bate so i can point omap users to something, would it be possible to re-roll ports ubuntu-server ?
<ogra> (i know how late it is)
<slangasek> sure, rolling now
<ogra> merci
<slangasek> (the lateness is not an obstacle for ports images, which are as-is anyway)
<slangasek> (and are /meant/ to be up-to-date with the rest of beta)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> slangasek, btw, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/ports/daily/20100405/ says LTS ... i wonder if we should have special casing for the page headers for images that arent actually LTS
<slangasek> I think the distinction of ports being non-LTS is a subtle one - they pretty much get security updates for free as long as we have the buildd hardware
<ogra> lamont, what did the OO.o testbuild on the pegatron get us ?
<ogra> did it fail or finish ?
<lamont> ogra: I didn't look
<slangasek> hmm, mumble is unkind to my CPU
<ara> Riddell, around?
<Riddell> hi ara
<ara> hey Riddell, can you cover the remaining kubuntu netbook testcases?
<jdstrand> slangasek, ogra: re ports> in the vast majority of cases slangasek is right, however if something ftbfs on a port (but didn't for some reason in release) it's possible we will publish without it. we always try to get it going, and I could count on one hand how many times that happened
<Riddell> ara: I can't do wubi
<jdstrand> slangasek, ogra: most often it is something on the buildd that has to be tweaked, so we just ask a buildd admin to fix it, and they usually do right away
<ara> Riddell, ok, but the two others?
<Riddell> ara: yes can do
<Riddell> ara: is anyone doing wubi testing?
<davmor2> Riddell: me
<ara> Riddell, I think davmor2 is trying to cover some, but he is busy
<davmor2> cover kubuntu and ubuntu now
<davmor2> covered even
<davmor2> Riddell: only thing I noticed was the k menu flashed a bit the first time you use it after that it's fine
<slangasek> ara: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases doesn't include optional test cases, does it?
<slangasek> (I think that's the one place where we need to have optional testcases reported, to have an overview)
<ttx> slangasek: about server-related release notes, the only significant bug we have is bug 557429 -- not sure it's generic enough to warrant an entry though...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557429 in linux "booting out of sync RAID1 array fails with ext3 (comes up as already in sync)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557429
<slangasek> it's certainly high-risk enough that I was planning to include it in the errata
<ttx> slangasek: ok, that's all from us right now
<ttx> test coverage shoudl be complete in a few
<slangasek> sweet, thanks
<ttx> slangasek: I've had strange behavior from netboot, where it would detect the only disk as SCSI2 (/dev/sdb) in partman, but not sure that's a clear failure
<ttx> (made some of my old preseeds fail)
<ttx> not a clear failure = just pressing enter all the way still gives you something that works
<slangasek> huh, strange
<slangasek> would be good to know why it wasn't sda
<cjwatson> if the difference matters, it's a bug, though :)
<cjwatson> it's possible to write a preseed file such that it won't care
<ttx> cjwatson: well, it matters to previously-working preseeds, yes.
 * ttx digs deeper
<cjwatson> yeah, but device names are always subject to change
<cjwatson> if nothing else, hda->sda has happened :)
<ttx> yes, I know we shouldn't mind the changes in device names, hence my question about "should this be considered a bug" :)
<ttx> thing is, in the end, you still ask grub to install on /dev/sda :)
<ttx> My working preseeds have:
<ttx> d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sdb
<ttx> d-i grub-installer/bootdev string /dev/sda
<ttx> I'll file a bug for tracking purposes, even if in the end we wontfix it
<slangasek> ev: bug #529366 is still targeted to beta-2; are you intending to have that fixed in the archive immediately post-beta, or should it simply be retargeted to final?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529366 in usb-creator "Regression: usb-creator-gtk fails to set the boot flag on the partition and exits." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529366
<ttx> slangasek, cjwatson: filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/558426 to debug the issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558426 in ubuntu "netboot's partman sees only disk as /dev/sdb (SCSI2)" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> ttx: your grub-installer/bootdev thing is totally unnecessary
<cjwatson> just omit it
<ttx> cjwatson: ack
<ttx> cjwatson: looking at installer syslog in parallel, it just appears to be detecting some usb multicard thing before the disk in the netboot case
<ttx> (and the other way around for iso)
<cjwatson> well, that's always a possibility
<cjwatson> it is formally Not Really A Bug
<slangasek> not a bug, then
<ttx> cjwatson: ok, will close it
<slangasek> you made it sound like sdb was "the only disk"
<slangasek> /that/ would be a bug
<ttx> slangasek: well, it is. I wonder what that thing is :)
 * ttx cracks the laptop open
<cjwatson> it's something the kernel thinks is a block device ...
<slangasek> heh
<ttx> (sorry for the noise)
<cjwatson> ttx: and, as kirkland pasted into the bug, you don't need to set partman-auto/disk on a single-disk machine either - although whether this counts as single-disk in the relevant case, not sure
<ev> slangasek: final - I've updated the bug
<cjwatson> run 'list-devices disk' in the installer to see
<slangasek> ev: ta
<cjwatson> or maybe better, parted_devices
<slangasek> ev: do you know if there's a workaround for bug #543032 that we could document for beta2?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543032 in wubi "Selecting reboot doesn't reboot" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543032
<ev> slangasek: I think manually rebooting windows will work, but I have no way of confirming that at the moment
<ev> 99% sure though
<slangasek> davmor2: in your follow-up to that bug, you said you couldn't reproduce the problem?
<davmor2> It reboots here on hardware so that might of been a vm issue
<davmor2> I said I'd add if it worked or not on hw
<slangasek> the bug reporter didn't say anything about using a vm
<davmor2> ah sorry my bag I thought they were both bugs that bladernr had reported
<davmor2> mind you still worked for me anyway
 * slangasek nods
<ScottK> I think I'd do more ISO testing if it didn't cause me to have to spend so much time filing bugs.
<Keybuk> ScottK: I test ISOs every day!
<Keybuk> well, when I say *I* test them
<Keybuk> my house tests them for me ;)
<Keybuk> it's quite nice
<lamont> oh hey slangasek: could you kick another livefs/armel image off on acorn pls?
<Keybuk> I get this little four ubuntu jingle alarm clock about 9am every morning
<slangasek> lamont: running
<lamont> ta
<lamont> this time, I have console
<ttx> slangasek: eod here, will keep an eye on IRC over the evening. Let me know if you need anything from me.
<slangasek> ttx: ok, bonsoir
<ttx> slangasek: still planning to release today ?
<slangasek> yes, once validation is finished
<ttx> slangasek: ok.
<pitti> Keybuk: and if the jingle is missing, that's the "alarm bell" state for "OMG our installer is broken"? :-)
<Keybuk> pitti: kinda, except I don't tend to notice :p
<Keybuk> as Colin has just attempted to sarcastically point out about my habit of starting work around midday
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> I used to be well-known at both Zeus and nCipher for being basically the last one in in the morning
<cjwatson> I once managed to show up at 1pm, admittedly after a work Christmas party the night before
<ttx> cjwatson: that's a perfectly acceptable timing in Spain.
<slangasek> it would be much easier for me to stay up late to catch up with the UK if that didn't mean staying up till 5am :)
<cjwatson> ttx: I would move, except that these days I often get woken up at 7:30am whether I like it or not
<ttx> cjwatson: you get the sun as an additional benefit.
<slangasek> and as all the Spanish DDs are moving to Ireland, it would restore balance
<Keybuk> slangasek: whuh?what?
<Keybuk> have you moved beyond the last cup of coffee?
<slangasek> is that a euphemism?
<lamont> cjwatson: that's what kids are for
<cjwatson> lamont: I gather that I should count myself lucky it's only 7:30am
<lamont> cjwatson: I'm the one that wakes the kids up at 6AM
<cjwatson> different when they're older :)
<slangasek> Read from remote host acorn.buildd: Connection reset by peer
<slangasek> lamont: ^^
<lamont> slangasek: yeah... disk went *splat*
<slangasek> mmk
<cjwatson> shouldn't have installed it under the giant anvil then
<lamont> slangasek: on the bright side, I'm gonna make it autoreboot on panic.
<slangasek> lamont: so we'll have multiple livefs build failures per hour instead of having to wait 4h for each one? :)
<lamont> slangasek: 'zactly
<lamont> more to the point, when the only way to reboot the box requires physical presence, I'd rather have it autoreboot on panic
<lamont> well. then.
<lamont> stupid machine
 * slangasek nods
<smoser> slangasek, i've got amis pre-published for beta-2 and ami page content ready.
<slangasek> good-o, thanks
<slangasek> now if we could just close out the testing, we can release this puppy
<stgraber> slangasek: do you have a link to the release notes ? I'd just release note the lack of hardware for edubuntu.
<stgraber> (unless highvoltage did it already ;))
<slangasek> lack of hardware?
<stgraber> doh :) artwork ;)
<slangasek> ah, yes - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview
<slangasek> then let me know when you're done editing so I can request a pull to ubuntu.com
<stgraber> sorry, received a lot of new stuff at the office, so talking + IRC makes some weird mixes ;)
<stgraber> slangasek: done
<stgraber> well, it's saving ...
<stgraber> ok, saved
<slangasek> thanks
<highvoltage> stgraber: I will have in just a bit, I updated my repositories and didn't see the new package in there yet
<ScottK> highvoltage: edubuntu-artwork is still in queue.  Do you want it accepted.
<ScottK> stgraber: ?
<highvoltage> ScottK: yes please!
<ScottK> highvoltage: Accepted.
<ScottK> cjwatson: Your debconf upload may be the fasted bugfix turn around time I've gotten in Ubuntu.  Thanks.
<highvoltage> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> slangasek: I think lucas is going to do another rebuild over the weekend.  I think it'd be good to get New (particularly binary New) cleared before then to minimize false positives.  I accepted a bunch, but had something to do with uploading (IIRC) the remaining ones.
<highvoltage> stgraber: installing ltsp on ubuntu server works fine, I haven't tested with an application server but
<highvoltage> stgraber: it works as expected
<lamont> ScottK: oh hey, please to bless ftbfs fix for spew when it shows up, kthx
<ScottK> Don't see it yet.
<lamont> it was literally uploading when I said that
<lamont> but I'm about to EOD
<slangasek> smoser: EC2 publicized, UEC published; can you publish the page contents?
<smoser> can-do
<slangasek> thanks
<ScottK> lamont: Done.
<lamont> ta
<smoser> slangasek, done.
<slangasek> smoser: yay!
#ubuntu-release 2010-04-09
<lool> slangasek: (I bet you're subscribed to the page, but I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseManifest to use "armel+omap" instead of "armel+OMAP3")
<pmcenery> Hi release managers... I've filed an exception sync request this morning. Wondered what the next stage is to get this included in lucid. bug #558946
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558946 in ubuntu "FFe: Sync ipheth 1.0-1 (universe) from Debian sid (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558946
<ttx> pmcenery: the next stage is wait for the exception to granted/denied.
<pmcenery> ttx: Thank you. Do I need a MOTU to support the request?
<ttx> pmcenery: if the exception is granted, yes
<ttx> pmcenery: but the motu-release person that decides on the FFe would probably also ack the request
<pmcenery> ttx: Thanks. I'll hang out there to see if I can entice someone to take a look at it.
<mhall119> good morning
<mhall119> I'd like to ask the ubuntu-release team to consider qimo-wallpaper and qimo-session for an FFe
<ScottK> mhall119: If you can find an archive admin who has time and interest to process through New, it should be easy (I don't have time).
<mhall119> ScottK: what do you mean "process through New"?
<ScottK> mhall119: The archive administrators (members of the LP team ~ubuntu-archive) give the packages the final checks before they enter the archive for technical correctness and proper licensing.  It can be fairly time intensive.  Lack of time to do it is one of the main reasons we have a cutoff date for new packages.
<mhall119> jdstrand: is that something you can do?
<nigelb> mhall119, catch one of these folks https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members
<mhall119> man nigelb, you are everywhere!
<nigelb> mhall119, hehe :)
<mhall119> well jdstrand is on the list
<mhall119> I'll wait to hear from him, since he's already been helping me with these packages
<nigelb> I was about to suggest that :)
<jdstrand> mhall119, ScottK: it is something I can do, if the FFe is granted. I looked at these once before and the necessary changes were made in revu
<ScottK> mhall119: What bug number(s)?
<mhall119> Bug 522720, 522729 and 522731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522720 in qimo/2.0 "[needs-packaging] qimo-session" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522729 in qimo/2.0 "[needs-packaging] qimo-games" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522731 in qimo/2.0 "[needs-packaging] qimo-wallpaper" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522731
<ScottK> OK.  Give me a few minutes to finish something else and I'll have a look.
<mhall119> thank you
<slangasek> lool: sounds good, thanks
<ScottK> mhall119: All approved.
<mhall119> thanks ScottK
<ScottK> mhall119: You're welcome.  Thanks for working to bring this into Ubuntu.
 * mhall119 is one happy developer
<mhall119> thanks jdstrand for all your help too
<jdstrand> mhall119: sure. are they all uploaded now? I can process them today
<cjwatson> would anyone like to look over bug 557003?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557003 in mcelog "FFe: mcelog 1.0~pre3-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557003
<mhall119> jdstrand: uploaded where? to archive?
<mhall119> I uploaded them to review
<mhall119> highvoltage I think uploaded them to archive
<jdstrand> mhall119: ok, thanks. and thanks for your contributions :)
 * mhall119 is happy to contribute
<ogasawara> slangasek: bug 557429 is seeing discussion on the linux-raid mailing list with a possible solution being proposed for mdadm but no patches submitted at the moment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557429 in mdadm "booting out of sync RAID1 array fails with ext3 (comes up as already in sync)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557429
<ogasawara> slangasek: http://marc.info/?l=linux-raid&m=127067374402401&w=2 (I also posted this to the bug for reference)
<ogasawara> slangasek: I set the milestone to ubuntu-10.04 so it stays on the radar, but I'm not sure how realistic that is given patches have not yet landed
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> it's a pretty gross bug, so if it's at all possible, we should get it fixed before final
<ScottK> slangasek: I asked about Kubuntu installer issues and the response I got was "That's because amichair's branch isn't merged yet", so hopefully cjwatson's upload today will help.  Also shtylman said he planned on putting some work in on it over the weekend.
<ScottK> Once we have an image with today's upload in it, I'll put out a call for testing.
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> that's 2.2.16?
 * ScottK doesn't see a 2.2.16 yet.
<slangasek> sorry, you said "today's upload" - ubiquity 2.2.15 was uploaded 3 days ago, what should I key off for respinning?
<ScottK> cjwatson said he was going to upload a new one today.  Not sure when.
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> ah, that was his "I'll make sure there is" from the meeting
<slangasek> cjwatson: any eta on that installer upload?
<cjwatson> slangasek: putting it together now
<slangasek> ok, cool
<cjwatson> <joeyh> debconf-updatepo... also known as "I'm feeling unproductive today.
<cjwatson>         Please give me a huge diff to check in"
<slangasek> lamont: is acorn happy yet?
<cjwatson> could somebody NEW parted?
<cjwatson> (ubiquity FTBFS due to that)
<slangasek> lookin'
<lamont> slangasek: it'll hate you until we get diff disks on it, I fear
<lamont> I crashed it with spew this morning
<lamont> so, um, clementine
<slangasek> lamont: ok
<lamont> and EOW for me
<slangasek> lamont: ok, have a good weekend :)
<slangasek> cjwatson: accepted
<ScottK> Ubiquity retried (that shoulda have been long enough)
<slangasek> boo, fglrx-installer FTBFS on i386, no wonder people are still unhappy
<slangasek> oy, where'd antimony go?
<elmo> I rebooted it
<slangasek> ah, ok
#ubuntu-release 2010-04-10
<ScottK> slangasek: If my publisher cycle math is right, it's about time to kick off some Kubuntu Live CD rebuilds so I can hunt down some testers.
<slangasek> well, antimony pings but isn't letting me ssh in; I guess it's still fscking
<slangasek> up now - build kicked off
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I'll be away for a while, but will check in later.
<slangasek> (built now)
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Call for testing sent out.  thanks.
<ScottK> slangasek: Would you please do a binary reject of lazr.enum and then remove the source.  I swear I clicked on reject, but apparently not.
<ScottK> As an added bonus, I get permissions errors if I try to do the binary reject.
<slangasek> rejecting
<slangasek> and removed
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> slangasek: Will you be around for a few minutes?  I have another one to reject.  I'd like to try it again just to confirm if I hit the wrong button.
<ScottK> Meh.  Here I go.
<ScottK> Rejecting worked  that time.  I must have hit the wrong button.
<ScottK> Thanks again.
<ScottK> dholbach is 0 of 2 for tonight.
<slangasek> ScottK: still around, tho intermittently
<ScottK> Thanks.  It worked the second time, so I must have hit the wrong button.
<ScottK> I'm pretty well to the point of feeling like I've done about enough damage for one night.
<slangasek> :)
<ScottK> (didn't find a new package to accept yet)
<slangasek> you could merge lp:~vorlon/kubuntu-default-settings/lp-557102, that shouldn't be much damage
<slangasek> (OTOH, I haven't actually tested that the plymouth theme looks right with those changes)
 * ScottK looks.
<ScottK> I guess if it doesn't, we'll hear about it soon.
<ScottK> slangasek: Uploaded and pushed.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<slangasek> cheers :)
 * ScottK goes and collapses.
<slangasek> 'night!
<ScottK> Good night.
<Laney> Is there a particular syntax that would make processing a lot of binary removals easy for an AA?
<Laney> (on a single arch only)
<slangasek> Laney: ${package_name} ${binary_version_to_remove} probably does it
<sistpoty> hey slangasek
 * slangasek waves
<sistpoty> slangasek: the sync queue is getting quite large... :/
<slangasek> sistpoty: oh, perhaps I can help with that this weekend... if not, definitely will on Monday
<slangasek> sistpoty: thanks for your work on the FFe processing today, btw
<sistpoty> slangasek: that would be super! (maybe you can even delegate *g*)
<sistpoty> slangasek: still at it, didn't manage to finish the list yet :(
<slangasek> ScottK: so bug #557930 is turning out to be quite interesting; it seems that failsafe-X doesn't work so well if zenity isn't installed, which it isn't on Kubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557930 in ubuntu "[Lucid Beta2] After first boot Live Kubuntu Netbook doesn't start X and fallback to a textual terminal" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557930
<slangasek> /etc/gdm/failsafeXinit is provided by x11-common, but needs zenity to actually run and do anything useful
<slangasek> ScottK: the script also tries to start gdm at the end... so maybe this is not the right place for kdm to be integrating with failsafe-X?
<slangasek> sistpoty: delegate> for syncs?  all the other archive admins are already empowered to do those syncs, but they're all short on round tuits... :)
<sistpoty> slangasek: thought you have some power to make the other aa's not short on time for handling syncs :P
<slangasek> heh :)
<sistpoty> woohooo, I've managed a complete run through ubuntu-release/+subscribedbugs :)
<stgraber> congrats :)
<stgraber> slangasek: seems like Edubuntu dailies aren't happening at the moment. Is there something wrong with the cronjob ?
#ubuntu-release 2010-04-11
<slangasek> stgraber: the cronjob is enabled
<stgraber> ok, any clue as to why we don't even have livefs build at the moment ? Usually I at least get a livefs build failure ;)
<slangasek> stgraber: because the cronjob wasn't enabled /yesterday/ at this time, and is scheduled to start in 15 minutes. :)
<stgraber> hehe, ok ;) thanks
<stgraber> highvoltage: ^
<ScottK> slangasek: Sounds 'fun'.  Riddell did that update.  I'll pass it on to him.  Thanks.
<stgraber> slangasek: regarding that ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu vs edubuntu-artwork seed issue. Is there an esay way to inherit everything from another seed (in our case, Ubuntu's live seed) but blacklist one particuliar package (ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu) so it doesn't conflict with something we have in our seed (edubuntu-artwork) ?
<stgraber> I'd like to avoid having to copy everything that's in Ubuntu live seed just to fix that issue ...
<slangasek> stgraber: I think we would need to split the live seed in Ubuntu into a live-common seed + a live seed, and have Edubuntu inherit only the common stuff via STRUCTURE
<slangasek> stgraber: but stepping back a bit, why do those packages have a conflict?
<stgraber> they both provide an ubiquity slideshow, which is basically a set of file somewhere in /usr/share/ubiquity/
<slangasek> ah
<stgraber> for that specific case, it would probably have been better if whoever made ubiquity-slideshow had made a directory for each theme and either a configuration file or an alternative to select which one is the current one
<slangasek> if it were pulled as a dependency, you could have your version Provide:ubuntu-ubiquity-slideshow; but since it's seeded directly, that won't work because it's tagged in the archive
<stgraber> what would be the effect of adding ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu to the blacklist file in edubuntu.lucid ? I never found a good documentation on how that file is used and what it exactly does.
<slangasek> blacklists don't do what you want
<slangasek> blacklisting packages just causes things to *fail* when the blacklisted package has been pulled in by mistake
<stgraber> yeah, that wouldn't help much ;)
<slangasek> so the cheapest solution would be to create a live-installer seed, put live: desktop live-installer in STRUCTURE, and override the live-installer contents in edubuntu
<slangasek> let's try that and see if it does what I expect
<slangasek> hmm, maybe it would be better to have a live-common in platform
 * slangasek thinks
<slangasek> ev: why is python-webkit directly seeded for ubiquity-slideshow, instead of being a dependency?
<slangasek> stgraber: is it intentional that the edubuntu DVD doesn't include all the langpacks?
<slangasek> stgraber: oh; sorry, <cough> it *does* include them, which means the seed being used is not the one I'm looking at
<slangasek> stgraber: apparently I'm looking at an old livecd-rootfs
<slangasek> stgraber: well, no, my checkout of livecd-rootfs is up-to-date, but live edubuntu DVDs clearly have all the langpacks installed, which implies that it's using edubuntu dvd-live instead of edubuntu live - I don't know why.  Did lamont cowboy something for you?
<stgraber> it's using dvd-live for the live environment
<stgraber> we have 2-3 regexp matching all the langpacks in the archive
<slangasek> yes, I see that it's using dvd-live; but where is that being done?
<slangasek> it's not committed to the livecd-rootfs repo
<stgraber> I'm still not quite familiar with that part of the magic ;)
<slangasek> stgraber: anyway, I've reorganized a bit in a way that I think will do the job; this did involve creating a 'live' seed for edubuntu, but its contents are minimal and should require very little maintenance
<stgraber> slangasek: thanks
<stgraber> slangasek: any reason you kept parted and some ubiquity stuff in dvd-live ? (as they are now in both live and dvd-live)
<slangasek> stgraber: I was just writing the commit message to take gparted out, and was still thinking about ubiquity :)
<stgraber> ok ;)
<ScottK> slangasek: Somehow it seems Kubuntu Netbook Remix didn't make it on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/lucid/beta-2/
 * ScottK should have looked before now.
<ScottK> slangasek: Just in case you aren't aware (I don't recall if we discussed this before) - there's currently a soyuz bug where things aren't coming out of depwait automatically.
<slangasek> ScottK: yep, you mentioned, thanks
<ScottK> OK.
<slangasek> kubuntu netbook remix - hrm
<slangasek> I don't know that I can rescue that now that the cronjobs have restarted :/
<ScottK> Sigh.
<slangasek> oh, no
<slangasek> it's on releases.u.c
<slangasek> I was gonna say, I was pretty sure I went right down the manifest
<slangasek> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<ScottK> Oh.
 * ScottK didn't think to look there.
<slangasek> and the armel ones are on cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/lucid/beta-2 because it would've broken my brain to get them under cdimage.u.c/kubuntu/releases
<ScottK> OK.
<doko__> slangasek: filing build failures from the rebuild test: how to tag/target these/set the milestone?
<slangasek> doko__: please target them all to final
<doko__> slangasek: ok. something else: could you comment on 555210? if that's appropriate?
#ubuntu-release 2011-04-04
<cjwatson> would anyone like to have a look at bug 743163?  iulian said "1:4.2-1 looks good to me but I wouldn't mind if someone else takes another quick look at it, just to be sure that I haven't missed something important"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 743163 in squashfs-tools (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync squashfs-tools 1:4.2-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 506)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743163
<ogra_> lamont`, regular weekly acorn ping ... (it died again over the weekend)
<mvo> skaet, slangasek: there is a (straightforward) patch to add basic multiarch support into python-apt in debian that I would like to merge. its a bugfix in a lot of ways, but just to be sure I would like to ask here if its ok or if you need a formal FFe?
<skaet> mvo, you're sure no side effects?
<ScottK> I'd suggest it's better to get it in sooner and find out for sure.
<ScottK> mvo: You'll also want the python3 build fix too (not sure if you're syncing or cherrypicking).
<mvo> ScottK: yeah, that one should be in as well
<mvo> skaet: reasonable sure, I'm a developer for long enough to never say never, but any side effects would be bugs and currently with multiarch enabled, python-apt (and the support scripts that use it) fall over badly
<mvo> but if there are concerns I'm fine doing a FFE
<skaet> mvo,  then go ahead - if its primarily a bug fix.   I agree with ScottK,  soon rather than later is better right now.
<mvo> thanks! I do it after the call
<mvo> (in a call now)
<micahg> skaet: good morning, I was wondering, were you going to send out an E-Mail for hardy desktop EOL?
<skaet> micahg, yup, its on the to do list.  Decided not to send it out last week,  so it doesn't need to happen simultaneously with Karmic's EOL.
<skaet> expect it to come out this week,  just doing a couple more checks.
<micahg> ok, thanks, also, does UIF apply to unseeded packages?  (I wanted to get kdiff3 into a proper menu)
<skaet> ScottK,  ^^ what's usual and customary here.   (am thinking that since its unseeded,  docs and translations aren't affected, but .... )
<ScottK> IIRC it doesn't.
<ScottK> However if it's a new feature, FF still applys.
<micahg> ok, thanks
<joshuahoover> skaet: can we get someone to approve bug #733327 for as a ui ffe?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[UI FFE] Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
 * skaet looking
<joshuahoover> thanks
<skaet> joshuahoover, why did you make the importance of it undecided?
<skaet> and did anyone respond with issues to your post to ubuntu-docs, and ubuntu-translators?
<joshuahoover> skaet: oops, forgot to mark the importance to high there
<joshuahoover> skaet: we heard back from dbm giving it a +1
<skaet> joshuahoover,  ok,  lets get it in - will be good to have it fixed.    I've marked it approved.
<joshuahoover> skaet: thank you!
<skaet> cjwatson, pitti,   looks like I'm able to disable milestones now - :)   (11.04 beta 1 now disabled)
<skaet> am moving over the beta 1 opens to beta 2 now
<lamont> rolling outage in the buildds for a new launchpad-buildd  (as discussed last week)
<slangasek> what's the state of the art for scanning the archive for particular strings/patterns in code?
<slangasek> (trying to evaluate the risk of bug #750585 before proposing it as an FFe)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 750585 in linux (Ubuntu) "support for making linux-libc-dev coinstallable under multiarch (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750585
#ubuntu-release 2011-04-05
<skaet> cjwatson, ev - tried to download wubi, and do a CD test, and am seeing: "End-of-central-directory signature not found."  Should wubi be working?  or are we still missing some uploads - status of new against the wubi task of the bug is ambiguous.
<slangasek> that error points to a failure to unpack a zip file
<slangasek> not sure how that related to wubi, however
<skaet> slangasek,  was trying to download wubi when i got it... :P
<slangasek> skaet: downloading it onto windows?
<skaet> slangasek,   was downloading it in ubuntu,   but am having troubles getting to it, to try to download from web pages on windows too now.   sigh.  something definitely needs some clean up.
<skaet> slangasek,  ok, am able to the wubi 193 and have it downloaded from windows.
<skaet> pulling down a new version of maverick, since that's the only option right now on the external web page.
<skaet> slangasek, what should be the path to wubi from 11.04 beta?
<skaet> daily at any rate...
<slangasek> skaet: I have never used wubi, I couldn't tell you :/
<skaet> slangasek,  thanks.   suspect getting wubi cleaned up needs to be a focus this week, rather than waiting to beta.
<skaet> beta 2 that is.
<cjwatson> skaet_afk: Wubi wasn't expected to work until *today's* CD, not yesterday's, since it needed Evan to rebuild the Wubi binary
<cjwatson> skaet_afk: I'm going to be doing a matrix of Wubi install and upgrade tests this week; some SRUs have been needed there for a while as well, and this is a good opportunity
<jibel> cjwatson, let me know when wubi's ready for testing.
<jibel> cjwatson, I'll help to verify upgrade and install
<cjwatson> I need to do the first pass myself
 * Mez doffs hat.
<Mez> I know DebianImportFreeze was a LONG time ago - but I've just noticed a fairly big broken on Natty - that of mysql-gui-tools (FTBFS, and fails to install) - I'm attempting a rebuild locally now... assuming it works (which it should) any chance of an exception for a re-import... otherwise it's going to break most everyone at my work from working without adding another PPA :)
<Laney> you want to sync 2.2?
<Mez> yeah
<Laney> bugfixes don't require freeze exceptions :-)
<Laney> (yet)
<Laney> so yeah, just request it as normal
<Mez> Laney: ah :) cool - lol - Just versions prior to the debian version with bumps then?
<Laney> It just depends on whether the new version introduces features or is bug-fix only. Doesn't matter where the bug fixes come from
 * Mez tries to remember how to do a sync request
<soren> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule has two BetaFreezes... Is that intentional?
<Mez> beta 1 beta2?
<soren> Mez: Ah, yes, that's probably it.
<skaet> cjwatson,  that would explain it.   thanks.   ok,  will be on the lookout for the matrix of combinations.
<skaet> cjwatson,  one of the problems I encountered is that something's wrong on maverick as well, it appears.   I had a machine with a 10.10 release WUBI install, that I booted up again to try things.   Figured I"d upgrade first to latest before moving to 11.04beta.   Turns out the reboot after upgraded didn't work, and wouldn't let me back into Ubuntu, post upgrade,  so somethings wrong there.   I'll be looking up bugs
<skaet> and see if its a known issue later today.     just wanted you aware though there seems to be something wrong there as well.  :P
<skaet> jibel,  ^^  thank you for the extra testing on this.   Looking forward to seeing the results.
<cjwatson> skaet: yes, I said that above :-)
<cjwatson> "some SRUs have been needed there for a while as well, and this is a good opportunity"
<cjwatson> it's basically the same class of problem
<cjwatson> however, currently working on gfxboot problems
<skaet> cjwatson,  :)  as long as you're aware of it, then that's what I wanted to make sure of.
#ubuntu-release 2011-04-06
<cjwatson> jibel: Wubi is ready for testing in natty, and for upgrades from prior releases, provided that it is installed to the same partition as Windows (usually C:).  For other situations, I've promoted bug 610898 to beta-2-critical and have a plan for it.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 610898 in lupin (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "grub-pc upgrade renders computer unbootable when Wubi is installed to partition other than Windows (affects: 15) (heat: 120)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610898
<cjwatson> jibel: any grub-pc upgrade to anything other than current natty (e.g. lucid->lucid-updates, lucid->maverick, maverick->maverick-updates) has a good chance of breaking, so don't bother testing those yet.  Once the current grub2 SRU is verified on both distributions and promoted to -updates, I have candidate fixes that can go into -proposed.
<micahg> slangasek: are you available to apply some overrides?
<slangasek> micahg: sure
<micahg> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590061/, thanks, I have on my list to discuss the -y option w/the team (just letting you know I haven't forgotten :))
<slangasek> micahg: all applied
<micahg> slangasek: thanks much
<micahg> slangasek: it seems like the overrides aren't applies on security.ubuntu.com
<micahg> *applied
 * micahg wonders if he needs to wait for another publisher run as we're in the middle-of-the-night-publisher-takes-so-long time
<cjwatson> micahg: no, we're not
<cjwatson> or at least we shouldn't be
<micahg> cjwatson: I think I'm just going to go to bed and finish in the morning, maintenance starts in 10 minutes anyways
<cjwatson> micahg: what exactly are you doing to test?
<micahg> cjwatson: well, we have a script that checks that the files are available, but I tried the URL in the browser as well
<micahg> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nss/libnss3-tools_3.12.9+ckbi-1.82-0ubuntu0.8.04.1_amd64.deb doesn't exist, but the same URL with s/universe/main/ works
<cjwatson> actually, I think it's syncing right now
<micahg> ah, ok
<cjwatson> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/Archive-Update-in-Progress-syowa.canonical.com exists
<jibel_> cjwatson, ack and thanks for the fix. I'm testing the upgrade and will test the installation as soon as a daily build is available.
<micahg> cjwatson: thanks, I'll just publish it first thing in the morning then
<cjwatson> it looks fine on cocoplum FWIW
<micahg> cjwatson: thanks, I just want to make sure the URLs work in the USN before I send it out
<micahg> that just means I need to wait vs someone else needs to do something which is good
<cjwatson> (the files are in main and symlinked from universe, but that always happens when you move a package between components; it should move entirely to universe after some grace period)
<micahg> ah, it's working now :)
<Mez> has the archive signing key recently changed?
<cjwatson> no
<Mez> musta just caught it during an update... I got a BADSIG on lucid-updates
<Mez> (and then a fail trying to get it via ipv6 - on a none ipv6 network)
<Mez> I have a feeling my Datacentre is doing some random stuff..
<jibel_> cjwatson, ubuntu daily-live failed because of 'bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.natty/".'
<jibel_> maybe because lp was offline
<jibel_> cjwatson, can you run it again ?
<cjwatson> yeah, I saw that, will do
<cjwatson> (I get mailed about such things)
<cjwatson> it's re-running now
<jibel_> thanks
<highvoltage> skaet: this is most probably the last upload we'll have to make for Edubuntu, it will be low-impact and I'll take care of any documentation that needs to be updated (since it's all on the Edubuntu site anyway): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/746021
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 746021 in ltsp (Ubuntu) "Edubuntu LTSP Live shows Ubuntu Theme instead of Edubuntu Theme (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<highvoltage> skaet: myself and stgraber gave it +1's from the edubuntu council, and stgraber is ready to sponsor it when ack'd
<skaet> highvoltage, stgraber:   looks reasonable,  I've gone in and approved it.
<stgraber> skaet: thanks, I'll upload it soon
<stgraber> highvoltage: uploaded, there was one remaining issue. version number should have been ubuntu4 not ubuntu3 (ltsp got uploaded in between)
<highvoltage> stgraber: great
<stgraber> highvoltage: I also closed the bug manually (noticed after uploading that there wasn't a LP: #xxxxxx entry :)
<highvoltage> thanks stgraberbot
<stgraber> hehe :) My LP comments aren't as pretty though.
<ScottK> cjwatson: The backports not-automatic changes have landed in Soyuz.  The LP team has asked me if it should be enabled for Natty.  I believe it should.  Any objections?
<cjwatson> no objections
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Laney> We ought to propose our opening-of-n-backports-after-ff idea
<ScottK> Laney: Yep.  Next cycle.  I think it's too late for that now.
#ubuntu-release 2011-04-07
<chrisccoulson_> would anyone object if i took http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xdg/xdg-utils/commit/?id=6f49c05ceb2a1935d07c49c2e100b5cf3cdf5f26 to fix bug 670128 for natty?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 670128 in xdg-utils (Fedora) (and 4 other projects) "gnome-open uses firefox while it's not the preferred browser (affects: 23) (dups: 6) (heat: 155)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670128
<chrisccoulson_> the default browser check in chromium is pretty broken without this
<ScottK> chrisccoulson_: Please fix that.
<ScottK> It's driving me nuts.
<chrisccoulson_> ScottK - excellent, thanks
<ScottK> broken in KDE too
<ScottK> Maverick worked, so it's a regression.
<lamont> there will be a brief disturbance in the i386 virtual builder pool
<ev> I'd greatly appreciate someone having a look over bug 752372
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 752372 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "UI Freeze exception for upgrade clarification (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752372
<ev> thanks
<Riddell> ev: I think string freeze exceptions should be approved by the translators (as well as release team)
<ev> Riddell: I'd disagree as when we're this far along, any string freeze exception is likely to be to fix a critical bug, which is best evaluated by the release team.  But I'm not on the release team, so if you'd like me to ask permission on the translators mailing list, I shall.
<Riddell> ev: I'm going by KDE practice here but if they can't re-translate it in time then it makes it less understandable for non English speakers so it just makes the situation worse
<Riddell> ev: how about if I approve it from release team assuming you post to translators list and get no complaints by the end of the day?
<ev> works for me, and an understandable point
<ev> thanks
<Riddell> hmm, no CD images today
<davmor2> Riddell: weren't any yesterday either if it makes you feel better?
<Riddell> yes, errors in the logs but I can't work out exactly what
<ev> Riddell: mail to -translators sent and awaiting approval
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> huh, that's a bizarre set of CD build failures
<cjwatson> man hat livecd-rootfs geborken
<cjwatson> http://kapok.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD/natty/kubuntu/current/livecd.kubuntu.kernel-generic:
<cjwatson> 2011-04-07 05:52:38 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<davmor2> cjwatson: there are no Ubuntu lives either
<cjwatson> I wouldn't expect this to be flavour-specific
<cjwatson> oh scheisse
<cjwatson> -rw------- root/root      1368 2011-04-05 20:25 ./boot/vmcoreinfo-2.6.38-8-generic
<cjwatson> -rw------- root/root   4523328 2011-04-05 20:23 ./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
<cjwatson> -rw------- root/root   2654256 2011-04-05 20:23 ./boot/System.map-2.6.38-8-generic
<cjwatson> somebody broke the kernel packages
<cjwatson> vmcoreinfo and System.map were mode 0600 before, but vmlinuz being 0600 is new
<cjwatson> hmm, apparently deliberate
<cjwatson>   [ Kees Cook ]
<cjwatson>   * [Config] packaging: adjust perms on vmlinuz as well
<cjwatson> uploaded livecd-rootfs 1.166 with a workaround
<ogra_> cjwatson, regarding bug 742430 ... we dont have even the initial bits for the new mx51 setup in debian-cd yet (so we cant u-boot based mx51 images yet), should the bug get a debian-cd task given we need to write all the bits from scratch first ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 742430 in linux-linaro-mx51 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "FFe to start making mx51 images (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742430
<cjwatson> ogra_: why isn't the existing imx51 code enough?
<cjwatson> ogra_: anyway, shouldn't have a debian-cd task, bugs on the debian-cd instance we use in production go on the ubuntu-cdimage project
<ogra_> because its only written for babbage and totally redboot centric
<cjwatson> well, I'm not going to be writing the code, so do whatever is convenient
<ogra_> efika and friends use u-boot and a totally different setup to boot
<ogra_> (also we didnt have preinstalled images at babbage times)
<cjwatson> rebuilding Ubuntu and Kubuntu desktop CDs
<doko> cjwatson: do we remove the "development" in lsb_release before the beta?
<cjwatson> doko: just before final release (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseProcess)
<cjwatson> ("Make sure that /etc/issue, /etc/issue.net, and /etc/lsb-release are correct", release minus 3 days)
<tremolux> cjwatson: hi Colin, we have a very minor color-change we'd like to make in the Software Center UI, possibly does not rise to the level of UI freeze exception but I wrote one nevertheless
<tremolux> cjwatson: it's bug 753620
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 753620 in software-center (Ubuntu) "UI freeze exception: Color change for review stars in details view and review dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753620
<cjwatson> tremolux: see my comment
<tremolux> cjwatson: thank you, yes, I will do that now
<NCommander> skaet: cjwatson: what is your stance on having an unsupported mx51 image released at this point? (I have been told the topic been discussed here, but I havent noticed it before)
<skaet> NCommander, it was discussed with ScottK,  as a tech preview effectively.   It was on the signup sheet for a couple of months, but has been in question whether the configs could be built or not in time.   I haven't heard any updates this week from ScottK or ogra_ on it.
<cjwatson> I don't really have any stake in it either way
<NCommander> skaet: I'm highly object to any images being pushed at this point of the game. As there is a non-trivial amount of code that has to be written to add a support for a new subarch, I don't even see how we could sanely have anything resemblign a tested image
<ogra_> skaet, given that we got a huge and ugly patchset from TI to fix  bug 746023 my resources appaear to be bound atm
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 746023 in alsa-lib (Ubuntu) "No sound on omap4 (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746023
<ogra_> NCommander, just taking the omap boot script and modifying it for the efika setup should be trivial
<ogra_> they use ext2 for booting and mount the partition in /boot but otherwise they should be the same
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Problem is getting it tested.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, not our issue
<ogra_> thats why we have owners of images nowadays
<ogra_> ;)
<skaet> NCommander,  I agree its getting a bit late,  its not on the manifest at this point,  and given ogra_ 's comments,  it doesn't seem likely.  ScottK is the one signed up for coordinating the testing on it - but if the images aren't ready at this point.   I'm wondering how much testing and recovery of bugs it will really have.
<ogra_> note that its not a new image, its just a new subarch
<NCommander> ogra_: it is a new image by defintion.
<ogra_> ScottK already agreed on just taking our headless image
<ogra_> so userspace is identical to all other images we provide
<ScottK> I'm fine with just doing a headless image.
<ScottK> (also here now).
<ogra_> the only bit missing is the support for the mx51 subarch on the image builder
<GrueMaster> If it requires more than dropping a different kernel into the /boot, it is non-trivial.
<ScottK> I was offline the last couple of days due to $WORK.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, well, different kernel, different u-boot binary and other fs for the first partition, thats all
<GrueMaster> Is the kernel in main?
<NCommander> ScottK: while I would like to see efika support, and help get better community support in, I can't believe its sane to try and spin a completely new subarch less than three weeks from release
<ogra_> it was approved by pitti for main
<ScottK> No, but for a preinstalled image, it shouldn't be.
<ScottK> ... shouldn't need to be.
<ogra_> not sure who would do security support etc for it though
<ogra_> but according to the bug pitti approved it
<GrueMaster> My suggestion based on ogra_'s change requirements would be to have the community download and modify our esixting images as a proof-of-concept.
<GrueMaster> Then we can pick it up in O
 * ogra_ wouldnt mind implementing it (we did the same for omap in lucid) but wont have the time 
<GrueMaster> Lucid had 2 months before release.
<ogra_> thats why i asked if NCommander would like to do it, if he doesnt thats fine and we have to live with it
<ogra_> lucid was also a lot more complex since we didnt have anything to derive the new subarch from
<GrueMaster> lucid had members on our team with working hardware to fix with.
<NCommander> ogra_: from what I've seen, the efria boards are different than the old imx51, and I can tell you from experience taht even though we have uboot support for omap/omap4/dove, its required quite a bit of tweaking across multiple board types. In addition, we also need changes to flash-kernel, libdebian-installer, livecd-rootfs, and the seeds
<ogra_> NCommander, efika is very close to omap
<ogra_> forget about babbage
<NCommander> any change to livecd-rootfs is by nature disruptive to all image builds. f-k chnages are disruptive to all armel images.
<ogra_> there are no changes to livecd-rootfs
<GrueMaster> close only counts in horse shoes & hand grenades.
<ogra_> the only thing you need to do is cp the omap post-boot script in debian-cd to mx51 and change a few lines
<GrueMaster> Blaze is veryclose to panda, yet...
<ogra_> and add a crontab entry
<ogra_> GrueMaster, building blaze images would cost me 30min of work or even less
<ogra_> i mean changuing the builder to create them
 * NCommander notes he would have issues with spinning blaze images because of how close to release we are
<ogra_> mx51/efika will be a bit more and require a bit of going back and forth between coder and tester indeed
<NCommander> ogra_: and you really think we could push it three weeks from release, with final freeze around the corner?
<ogra_> as i said i was planning to do it this week, but neither i nor ScottK had time yet
<ogra_> and with the sound patches ahead that are high prio i wont have time
<slangasek> cjwatson: pitti noted in bug #750585 that he would like your review as well before acking; do you think you'll have a chance to do so this week?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 750585 in linux (Ubuntu) "[FFe] support for making linux-libc-dev coinstallable under multiarch (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750585
<bdrung> hi, can i update lintian from 2.5.0~rc1 to 2.5.0~rc2 without a FFe?
<ScottK> bdrung: Assuming it's just bug fixes, yes.
<ScottK> bdrung: Is it going to build this time?
<bdrung> ScottK: yes. i managed to win against pkgbinarymangler
<ScottK> Excellent.
<bdrung> and it does it's job on my system for a few days
<bdrung> ScottK: sadly it fails again due to multiarch: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/68599356/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.lintian_2.5.0~rc2ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> Maybe slangasek will save you then.
<bdrung> slangasek: can you save me?
<bdrung> lintian hates me :'(
<slangasek> well, it's not due to multiarch, it's due to some strangeness lintian is trying to do with a multiarch field
<slangasek> how did this work in a local build for you, or in Debian?
<bdrung> slangasek: it did
<slangasek> yes, but how
<slangasek> trying to set Multi-Arch: bad is not allowed
<slangasek> so how did this code pass for you locally with Ubuntu's dpkg?
<bdrung> let me digg out the local build log
<bdrung> slangasek: strange. this particular tests fail the same way but the build continues
<slangasek> could it have to do with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=n?
<slangasek> the test itself is wrong anyway since dpkg-deb will refuse to build a package containing an invalid field, so that should be fixed
<bdrung> slangasek: but i restricted the parallelism to 1 (to make the build log clearer)
<slangasek> in the package itself?  Because the buildds don't
<bdrung> yes, in d/rules: PAR_ARGS=-j 1
<slangasek> ok, no clue then.  I recommend just fixing the test to drop the package using 'bad' out of debian/control.in, and emptying t/tests/fields-multi-arch/tags
<bdrung> k
<cjwatson> slangasek: OK, I'll have a look tomorrow when I'm more sober
<slangasek> cjwatson: ok, cheers :)
<ScottK> FYI, builders are currently FUBAR, but lamont is on the job.
<lamont> inter-datacenter comms burp from the ISP --> pain
<lamont> or whatever it was...  that'll teach me to go run an errand for my kids
#ubuntu-release 2011-04-08
<slangasek> I've updated checkrdepends to not spuriously report binary independencies when asked about a source package; hopefully this hasn't broken cron.NBS, but if it does you know where to look
<cjwatson> pitti,SpamapS: so, there's a grub2 SRU currently in progress for lucid and maverick, which fixes multipath support.  Historically any grub2 upgrade has broken Wubi systems; I believe I've finally fixed that for good in natty now, and was planning to queue the relevant changes up for an SRU after the multipath one enters -updates - but that would mean that maverick Wubi users would have their systems broken in the meantime
<cjwatson> pitti,SpamapS: I know we usually try to keep different bugs separate in the SRU queue, but in this case, do you think I'd be justified in attempting to SRU multipath support and Wubi fixes at the same time?
<cjwatson> (the relevant Wubi bugs are bug 742967, bug 610898, and bug 695290; they require changes to grub2 and lupin)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 742967 in grub2 (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "Wubi grub prompt on install (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742967
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 610898 in lupin (Ubuntu Natty) (and 9 other projects) "grub-pc upgrade renders computer unbootable when Wubi is installed to partition other than Windows (affects: 15) (dups: 1) (heat: 126)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610898
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 695290 in grub2 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "10_lupin case problem with ntfs UUIDs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695290
<cjwatson> jibel: oh, which reminds me, if you want to run tests with Wubi installed to a different partition from Windows, the code is now ready for that as long as the upgrade target is natty
<pitti> cjwatson: I think in this case it's actually preferable
<pitti> as it'll also parallelize verification
<seb128> hey guys
<seb128> so I'm a bit unsure about timing for beta2 and hard freeze
<seb128> when would be ok dates for a bug fix unity upload and until when can we cherry pick fixes for natty?
<seb128> cjwatson, skaet_afk, pitti: ^
<pitti> seb128: does it involve ABI breaks and several packages, etc.?
<pitti> if it's just unity, I'd say we can cope with a Monday evening upload
<pitti> but since this is "it" for beta2, it'll better be good :)
<seb128> pitti, no abi break, just bug fixing
<seb128> it could be compiz, nux, unity but they are not couplet
<seb128> coupled
<seb128> like it's just bug fixes
<seb128> I can see compiz and nux landing early they will likely have less things
<seb128> I was just talking to neil and didier to figure if we should doing cherry picking for every fix
<seb128> or if they can roll a bug fix only tarball on monday
<seb128> and also until when we will be able to get fixes in after that
<seb128> like if there is an upload frame between freeze on monday and natty
<seb128> or between beta2 and natty
<pitti> seb128: I think Monday will be fine
<seb128> ok great
<pitti> we'll probably start announcing Tuesday's cron'ed builds for testing
<pitti> beta-1 is just behind us, and since then we didn't have structural changes
<seb128> well https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule is not really clear on the different between the beta freeze and the main freeze
<seb128> nor on whether there is an upload target between beta2 and natty
<seb128> since the release image builds are on the 21 but it's not clear if uploads will be accepted between the beta2 freeze and that
<seb128> it's sort a tight run for unity
<seb128> they got most of the issues fixes but they will keep fixing some
<pitti> seb128: sorry, seems I missed that: beta-2 archive freeze is suposed to be 0900 UTC on Monday
<seb128> pitti, which means no tarball possible on monday?
<pitti> or very early :)
<seb128> :-(
<pitti> I'll ask in the release meeting when it's my turn
<seb128> how likely unity would get an exception to get an update during the day?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I was still waiting on a reply from skaet here
<seb128> but not sure she read the scrollback or my question
<skaet> seb128,  did read the backscroll prior to the meeting, but figured we'd get it sorted there.  :)
<seb128> skaet, yes thanks ;-)
<SpamapS> cjwatson: re your grub2/wubi/multipath .. it sounds to me like its worth holding the multipath fix back until we can do the update without breaking wubi systems, unless the multipath bug is eating peoples' data.
<cjwatson> it's not, although it's already been partially validated.  ok, with your and pitti's comments, it sounds like we should do the two together.  I can't imagine how they could interact at all
<cjwatson> (entirely different parts of the codebase)
#ubuntu-release 2011-04-09
<cjwatson> I know it's the weekend, but if somebody has a chance to process grub-mount-udeb through NEW, that would be great - I have an os-prober change waiting for that that's milestoned for beta-2
<ScottK> Looks like someone got it already.
<cjwatson> ah, excellent, thanks.
#ubuntu-release 2011-04-10
<cjwatson> ogasawara: any updated plans for that kernel upload?
<ogasawara> cjwatson: I'm still blocked on gcc-4.5
<ogasawara> cjwatson: gcc-4.5 is still building on armel, and apparently looks like it's failed to build on amd64?
<ogasawara> doko_: ^^
<cjwatson> hm, yes
<doko_> ogasawara: why do you wait? just upload
<cjwatson> Function `GC_malloc_explicitly_typed' implicitly converted to pointer at /build/buildd/gcc-4.5-4.5.2/src/libobjc/objects.c:49
<cjwatson> doko_: you know the thing where the kernel has an exact version of gcc encoded into it, and modules have trouble building if it mismatches ...
<doko_> cjwatson: which "exact" version?
<cjwatson> perhaps ogasawara can confirm, but from previous discussions I've been given to understand that the gcc-4.5 package version has essentially been made part of the kernel's module building interface
<ogasawara> cjwatson, doko_: that was my understanding as well
<doko_> then I can't help you, if you do this :-/
<cjwatson> it's been that way for quite a while; I'm not exactly wild about it, but I believe that's why ogasawara wants gcc-4.5 to finish before uploading the kernel for beta-2
<cjwatson> I can't find the mailing list discussions about it
<ogasawara> doko_: we're planning to discuss this at UDS to see what can be done to not have this dependency, but is not something we can easily change now
<doko_> cjwatson, lamont: so the previous build did succeed, with the very same warning, but the buildd did let it in the archive. is it really the time to change the buildd configuration at this time after the test rebuilds are done?
<cjwatson> I acked that change and I thought it was before the test rebuilds
<cjwatson> it's actually a restoration of previous buildd configuration that went missing by mistake, not an entirely new thing
<cjwatson> it will probably be as fast to fix it as it would be to reconfigure the buildds and rebuild it
<doko_> no, the gcc builds did all succeed in the test rebuild
<doko_> except for getting the arm build in the archive only two days later
<cjwatson> well, depends how quickly you think it will be possible to raise lamont
 * cjwatson <- no buildd superpowers
<doko_> did ping him today, no reply yet
<cjwatson> personally, I'd say that having the armel build two days later isn't so bad; we don't need to wait for that in order to upload the kernel, since how many external module packages do we really care about on armel?
<cjwatson> it'd be fine to upload the kernel once i386, amd64, and maybe powerpc are in
<ogasawara> that's fine by me too
 * ogasawara will check back in later.  cjwatson, I'll ping you when I've uploaded the kernel.
<doko> lamont, cjwatson: I assume this check is not enabled on the ppa builders, so I didn't see it in the test rebuild
<cjwatson> ogasawara: doko's uploaded a new gcc-4.5 (thanks!), which is building at the moment
<ogasawara> cjwatson: ack, I'll keep an eye on the builds.
#ubuntu-release 2012-04-02
<knome> is the release time set, or do we again have to wait until a randomly timed announcement? :)
<cjwatson> knome: we don't set release times
<knome> ok
<knome> :)
<cjwatson> there are too many variables late in the process to make it sensible to commit to a time at higher granularity than a day
<knome> mm-hmm
<cjwatson> and we're not going to foster nonsense journalist-has-nothing-better-to-write-about stories like "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is one and a half hours late" either
<knome> yeah
<cjwatson> pitti: should we announce -proposed being open all the time now, do you think?
<pitti> cjwatson: it certainly sounds like a good time for it
<pitti> while we don't have an ideal workflow yet, we at least have enough tools to not cause too much pain
<seb128> cjwatson, pitti: is it open as a staging or for stacking SRUs?
<pitti> staging for now, I'd say
<pitti> well, we can decide to leave any of the upload as an actual SRU, of course
<pitti> uploads
<pitti> but still a bit early for that IMHO
<seb128> right
<pitti> cjwatson: do you want to send the announcement, or want me to?
<cjwatson> mm, my main concern is that if everyone starts using it for everything than our lack of tools for analysing whether a single source can be promoted will screw us horribly
<cjwatson> pitti: I'd like to, since I wrote the LP patch :)
<pitti> I wouldn't encourage using it for all uploads, at least not at this point
<pitti> at this point, stuff like eglibc, the unity stack, LibO, and glib
<pitti> qt 4.8.1 is a good candidate, too
<cjwatson> At least two of those are also great examples of why it's problematic.
<pitti> in a perfect setup, we'd have an arbitrary number of -proposed like pockets, each one for stacking one atomic set of updates
<pitti> we could call them "bubbles"
<cjwatson> FSVO perfect ... ;-)
<pitti> i. e. one bubble for unity, one bubble for a new qt, etc.
<pitti> they'd automatically migrate once everything is built and installable, and would avoid that problem with unintended building against newer libraries
<pitti> but that's very far off still
<cjwatson> I also think that's overengineering TBH
<cjwatson> and would be impractically confusing to actually use
<seb128> pitti, well, you can call those ppas
<seb128> just need to be non virtual ones
<cjwatson> PPAs would be workable if it weren't for the rule about non-virtual PPAs being confined to Canonical employees only
<pitti> seb128: whatever the implementation is, just concept-wise
<cjwatson> so in practice, we can't use them
<pitti> but they are quite clumsy to use, too
<infinity> pitti: There's no valid reason to send eglibc to -proposed, unless you think people will test it.
<cjwatson> or we at least can't recommend that the whole project uses them
<infinity> pitti: Staging in proposed is great to make sure arch skew doesn't break the world, but eglibc has no such issues.
<pitti> infinity: true that; scratch that one from the list then
<infinity> And, to be fair, arch skew issues are probably just one apt patch and one sbuild patch away from being mostly a non-issue.
<infinity> Given that we already have the archive holding onto old arch:all binaries.
<infinity> They just need to actually sanely get used in all cases.
<pitti> infinity: sbuild for proper depwaiting instead of failing, you mean?
<infinity> pitti: Yeah.
<infinity> pitti: I have the code for sbuild lying around, just needs cleanup after 5 years of dust.
<pitti> but an apt patch isn't sufficient there
<pitti> it needs to be in Launchpad
<infinity> pitti: And the apt patch is for end users actually having installable systems during a skew.
<pitti> apt will just help upgrades
<pitti> but not installs / ISO builds
<cjwatson> I'd argue those are less of an issue anyway.
<infinity> pitti: apt would fix ISO builds too.  Well, not alternates.
<pitti> i. e. if glib FTBFS on i386 and succeeds on amd64, or vice versa, you immediately render thousands of packages uninstallable
<pitti> actually, glib is fine
<pitti> say, gtk
<infinity> pitti: Yeah, apt dealing properly with that is fixable.
<cjwatson> ISO build breakages don't cause hundreds of users to get confused and accidentally remove unity or something.
<pitti> yes, but they are still annoying
<pitti> same for LibO
<cjwatson> Sure; but they can also often be dealt with by timing.
<pitti> as the arm vs. x86 build times are so different
<cjwatson> It's perfectly OK for us to fix a small number of things at a time. :-)
<infinity> Anyhow.  It's all fixable, now that LP published arch:all packages that are still referenced.  (It's not perfect, in that it doesn't take the "i386 is the only thing that failed" case into account, but that's thankfully rare)
<infinity> Maybe I'll spend some +1 cycles on at least fixing the sbuild dep-wait code.
<infinity> But looking into apt doing some semblance of "the right thing" for the above would be nice too.
<cjwatson> Right, as opposed to "I WANT THE NEWEST DAMNIT"
<infinity> Perhaps as a switch that we can intentionally turn off on buildds, if we prefer skew causing dep-waits instead of installing old packages.
<mvo> what would apt have to do? if there is a new :all with a strict arch spefific dependency that can not be satisfied, just ignore that package for now - would that be good enough?
 * mvo hasn't really thought much about the problem yet
<infinity> mvo: Basically, yeah.
<infinity> mvo: Or, in the more general sense, if you have more than one version of an arch:all package, try to satisfy upgrades with the highest, and if that causes removals/failures, try downgrading and resolving again.
<infinity> mvo: Your path might be shorter, though.
<mvo> thanks
<infinity> mvo: Oh and yeah, your path implies just ignoring entirely, when what we really need is "pick the right version".
<infinity> mvo: So, if your "ignore" was changed instead to "try the next one down", etc.
<infinity> (Think when someone uploads the same all/any split source package 5 times over 3 days, and it's always in skew for a week, we still want people to get the "latest", whatever that is on their arch)
<cjwatson> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/911251/ ?
<cjwatson> (and others)
<mvo> infinity: right
<cjwatson> oh, I'm missing footnotes, those are to be pending-sru and precise-proposed_probs
<infinity> I was just about to ask.
<pitti> cjwatson: I suggest giving some example packages where this is encouraged, like the unity stack or LibO
<infinity> I'm wary of declating the any/all thing as The Use Case for Proposed, cause if I fix dep-waits in sbuild, it could take years to untrain that behaviour. :P
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/911253/
<infinity> declaring, too.
<cjwatson> I could trim that back to just "if bad things will happen if your builds are out of sync"
<cjwatson> or something
<infinity> Maybe if you mention that this is working around implementation shortcomings in lp-buildd and apt, and won't always be required.  I dunno.
<infinity> I kinda liked the desktop team's "stage GNOME 3.4 in proposed" use case.
<Laney> Probably mention how to get stuff migrated
<infinity> Though that could have gotten painful in a hurry with other people also uploading.
<cjwatson> That was specifically a freeze thing
<infinity> With no britney to save us.
<cjwatson> Laney: if developers have to ask we're doing it wrong
<infinity> Laney: Migration will Just Happen when AAs scan pending.
<Laney> Well, mention that.
<infinity> Though, I'm still scared of this whole thing without a britney-alike to save us.
<Laney> I don't think that's obvious
<cjwatson> I will do
<cjwatson> infinity: Ye
<cjwatson> s
<infinity> Of course, if there are never build failures in proposed, and we migrate 100% of the packages, we're fine. :P
<cjwatson> I'm hoping to have a look at that over the next few weeks, but I have some other things to fix first
<infinity> Maybe the general announcement is premature, then?
<cjwatson> I think we can probably cope with the volume from here to release
<infinity> Let people "in the know" test the waters, wait for general announcement until we're sure we can sanely migrate massive messes?
<cjwatson> GNOME 3.4 - that was a freeze special case though
<infinity> Sure, GNOME was freeze special, my concern is people starting to do large dep chains like that, though.
<infinity> And all it takes is one 3rd-party dep in proposed to make that a nightmare.
<cjwatson> infinity: we could, but I'm a bit worried that not saying anything will result in people making things up
<pitti> infinity: it worked quite well for unity, too
<pitti> especially during the freeze
<cjwatson> which is worse than "this is an experimental process, please come and talk to us if you want to do anything weird"
<pitti> uploading a new unity stack during the freeze directly to precise would have been a big No-go
<infinity> cjwatson: True.  Okay, maybe it just needs more blink tags. :)
 * cjwatson rearranges, and rewords to avoid mention of "pocket" jargon as well
<cjwatson> How about http://paste.ubuntu.com/911266/ ?
<infinity> cjwatson: +1
<infinity> A++, would read again.
<infinity> Now, I should get some sleep so I don't miss my flight.
<infinity> pitti: If I don't manage to find time in the morning, I'll catch up with you tonight (ie: your tomorrow morning) instead.
<pitti> cjwatson: sounds great to me, thanks!
<cjwatson> excellent, sent
<Laney> nice
<Laney> perhaps we should teach ben about this
<scott-work> i just subscribed ubuntu-release for bug #971159
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 971159 in ubiquity "[UIFe] new wallpaper for ubiquity on ubuntu studio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971159
<scott-work> would it be possible to get an exception on it, por favor?
<scott-work> since this is the background image for the isntallation i do not think translations or documentation needs to be addressed
<didrocks> cjwatson: thanks for the email. FYI. I had commitment from the compiz guys to not have any more ABI break on compiz (so a huge part of the dep chain list off). However, Nux still have an ABI break, so I'll probably want to use -proposed for 5.10 (next week) for nux/unity/unity-2d
<cjwatson> right, just an example :)
<didrocks> cjwatson: well, I guess it's the one making most of the pain, especially when compiz is involved as well (last time, the time that everything build in time took 7 hours of instability, so clearly worth -proposed ;))
<didrocks> even if I always pushed when having everything ready to not block on me
<doko> cjwatson, currently writing an email to u-d-a, but maybe you want to point it out to the +1 team: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20120328-precise.html
<cjwatson> doko: you can point it out directly, don't need to go through me :)
<cjwatson> shudder, that's a lot of failures in main
<doko> right ...
<cjwatson> I wonder how much of this is http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=659482
<ubot2> Debian bug 659482 in automake "aclocal fails if /usr/share/aclocal does not exist" [Serious,Open]
<cjwatson> possibly I was just unlucky that that was the first one I hit, but I'll go and fix that anyway
<doko> cjwatson, let me know, then I'll give back the builds to clear the list
 * cjwatson does a quick screenscrape to find out
<cjwatson> PASS: aclocal9.test
<cjwatson> PASS: acloca10.test
 * cjwatson spots an alignment obsessive
<cjwatson> doko: ok, the only victim of that automake change I could find was make-dfsg
<cjwatson> I'll upload automake1.11 once the local test-build has finished
<seb128> cjwatson, doko: the gnome-keyring build failure might go away on a retry, there is an issue with the testsuite, it does hang every n builds, the test rebuild seems to have ran into that bug, it did timeout on a test
<skaet> scott-work,  UIFe is approved, but please send note to the docs & translators to let the know its coming down.   They shouldn't be affected, but letting them know is appropriate.
<skaet> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20120328-precise.html
<stgraber> skaet, scott-work: I just pushed that change in ubiquity (revision 5349) so it'll be there in the next release.
<skaet> thanks stgraber
<scott-work> thank you both skaet and stgraber  :)
<tsdgeos> hi, i have just created a UIFe for Unity-2d at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/971603
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 971603 in unity-2d "[unity-2d] UI Freeze exception for HUD redesign to Unity2d" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> hope did it right, it's my very first time :-)
<doko> seb128, given back
<seb128> doko, thanks
<jbicha> looks like we'll get a "new" 12.04 default wallpaper after all :) bug 968399
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968399 in ubuntu-wallpapers "Incremental tweaks to default wallpaper for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968399
<skaet> tsdgeos, can this land by April 5th?
<skaet> (in Ubuntu archive as part of next drop)
<tsdgeos> skaet: this can land now if you want
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> let me rephrase
<tsdgeos> the code is ready, design approves, and there is a new release plannned for friday i think, so yes it'll be there on the 5th
<tsdgeos> just need to change the settings in the MR and it'll be all done
<skaet> tsdgeos,  friday is the 6th.... hmm...
<tsdgeos> maybe i'm wrong about the friday thing
<skaet> didrocks,  when is the next version of unity-2d planned to be included?
<tsdgeos> skaet: he's not here, is he?
<skaet> tsdgeos,  you're right,  hadn't noticed that quit.  :/
<skaet> tsdgeos,  anyhow,  its approved as long as we can get it with next drop.  which sounds likely.
<tsdgeos> skaet: so what's the procedure, i confirm with didrocks, come back and you comment in the bug?
<skaet> tsdgeos, I'll work the timings, etc. with didrocks.
<tsdgeos> skaet: great :-)
<skaet> just get it uploaded now.
<skaet> :)
<micahg> pitti: could you please copy 18.0.1025.142~r129054 from ubuntu-security-proposed to lucid and maverick proposed?
<phillw> skaet: ping
<skaet> hiya phillw,  ?
<phillw> hi skaet, kanilot from lubuntu will eb covering for me at the QA meetings for lubuntu, is it in order for him to join this channel?
<phillw> s/eb/be
<skaet> phillw,  definitely,  he's most welcome.
<skaet> he should also joing the #ubuntu-testing too.  :)
<phillw> thanks, it's always more polite. Getting him on there is easy. But I'm still a n00b on this channel, so prefer to check :)
<skaet> thanks for letting me know.   I'll look for kamilot now too, if I can't spot you and have a question.
<skaet> :)
<phillw> hi kanliot, welcome to -release. Do not worry if you do not understand some of the things they chat about - I don't :) They are a nice collection of people who push all the Daily and milestone releases out, including that mammoth session on Ubiquity bug solving prior to beta 2
<kanliot> hi!
<skaet> hi kanliot and welcome.  :)
<kanliot> ty skaet
 * skaet goes to finish off the moving of the beta2 milestoned bugs and finds them dealt with. 
<stgraber> skaet: yeah pitti ran a script :)
<skaet> thanks stgraber, pitti. :)
<stgraber> skaet: move-milestoned-bugs.py in ~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/
<phillw> hi, is their a brain box around who could clear up a bit of confusion? Lubuntu and xubuntu have gone back to non-pae kernels, does this mean 12.04 will run on the likes of Pentium 3's or are they still only able to use 10.04 kernel release? Thanks
<cjwatson> 12.04 will run on older CPUs provided that it's installed with Lubuntu or Xubuntu, or that the -generic kernel is otherwise installed / kept installed by hand somehow (e.g. on upgrades)
<cjwatson> I don't happen to remember the full CPU list off the top of my head, but Pentium 3 sounds comfortably within range for -generic
<ScottK> (that was me - it's not April 1 anymore)
#ubuntu-release 2012-04-03
<pitti> micahg: still need copying, or did someone else get to tit?
<micahg> pitti: infinity got to it, thanks
<jamespage> morning all
<jamespage> please could the libv8 binary packages in NEW be accepted into precise - FFe bug 892034
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 892034 in libv8 "[FFe] Please merge nodejs (0.6.12~dfsg1-1) from Debian unstable" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/892034
<doko_> jamespage, accepted
<jamespage> thanks doko_
 * Riddell wonders what hamster-indicator is in new
<jbicha> hi, so I guess I decided to try the "ask forgiveness instead of permissions" strategy with my accidental tracker upload
<jbicha> I was thinking dput ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 but my fingers typed dput ubuntu, I was going to ask for a FFe today for it anyway
<jbicha> here's the rdepends http://paste.ubuntu.com/913005/
<Laney> jbicha: it needs a transition?
<jbicha> Laney: yes, but it's smallish, I can handle gnome-documents (we were stuck at a development snapshot any way because newer versions required new tracker), and we should just be able to sync bognor-regis & grilo-plugins from wheezy
<Laney> OK, and is tracker itself a sync?
<Laney> I suggest now that it's done that we get someone to deNEW it and you handle the transition ASAP (looks small anyway)
<jbicha> Laney: our evolution packaging is a bit broken, evolution-dev should depend on libevolution, I explicitly added that to tracker's build-depends
<Laney> evolution just got an upload ...
<Laney> anyway, I believe that if there's a diff that the version needs an ubuntu substring to make the autosyncer not clobber it.
<jbicha> yeah, there's the fix :)
<jbicha> it's fine if the autosyncer clobbers it, the diff won't be needed any more
<Laney> ok, well it's in NEW for all arches now.
<cjwatson> I posted an analysis to -devel of all the remaining build failures in main.
<skaet> thanks cjswatson.  :0
<skaet> :) even
<gema> skaet, cjwatson: is there a website where we can see build failures in any understandable fashion?
<gema> like a summary of builds or so
<cjwatson> gema: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20120328-precise.html
<cjwatson> that's of the "rebuild everything based on current archive" run going on at the moment
<gema> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> doko_: is it OK to sync gdc-4.4 and gdc-4.6 from unstable to fix their test rebuild failures?
<stgraber> would probably be a good idea to update the link to the ftbfs in #ubuntu-devel's topic, can someone with access do that?
<doko_> cjwatson, ohh yes. forgot that
<cjwatson> shall I do that?
<doko_> sure
<cjwatson> done
<cjwatson> doko_: Is the python2.7/amd64 failure one you've seen before?
<doko_> cjwatson, yes, not able to reproduce here. and failing on some other debian archs too. will disable the test with the final 2.7.3 release
<cjwatson> ok
<doko_> I have to recheck mpfr4, but that one wasn't reproducible either :-/
<doko_> cjwatson, do you have a reference for the genshi upstream report?
<cjwatson> doko: they're linked from bug 935516
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 935516 in genshi "genshi version 0.6-2 FTBFS on i386 in precise" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/935516
<cjwatson> comment 1
<Laney> stgraber: anyone can
<stgraber> Laney: oh, right, I thought the channel was +t
<Laney> thankfully not :-)
<nessita> hello all! just wanted for confirm archive is open for uploads
<nessita> sorry, typo: if* the archive is open...
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> subject to feature/ui freezes
<nessita> cjwatson: right, thanks1
<skaet> nessita,  should be bug fixes or approved feature freeze exceptions only at this point.
<nessita> skaet: yes, thanks
<micahg> could someone please copy thunderbird/oneiric from ubuntu-mozilla-security to oneiric-security
<micahg> any archive admins aroundopy for a copy?
<micahg> slangasek: could you please copy thunderbird/oneiric from ubuntu-mozilla-security to oneiric-security
<slangasek> micahg: looking
<slangasek> micahg: done, sorry for the delay
<micahg> slangasek: thanks
<broder> could i get someone to accept the mosh packages in binNEW? they've been sitting there for a while now
<phillw> Hi, just as a heads up to bug that is getting hotter as a regression, has bug 972285 hit your radar yet?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972285 in linux "segmentation fault when start on linux 3.0.0-18-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972285
<knome> can somebody from the release team look at bug 972402? also, are we still in a mode where just uploading is okay after ACK, or do i need to do something else?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972402 in xubuntu-meta "FFe: include xfce4-datetime-plugin in Xubuntu's default install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972402
<knome> btw, note that this FFe is actually three bugs... (links in the bug)
<cyphermox> hi, could someone please give back evolution-exchange and evolution-indicator in test-rebuild-20120328 ?
<stgraber> cyphermox: done
<cyphermox> stgraber: thanks
<micahg> who has rights on the copy archive?
<slangasek> for build retries, it looks like it might be buildd admins only
<micahg> ah, ok
<stgraber> jibel: ouch, for a moment I thought my upgrade testing environment was broken (after 2 days of edubuntu upgrade failing) but checking jenkins I see that Ubuntu is broken too for the same reason (compiz/unity/... failing to upgrade) ;)
<infinity> knome: I'm a bit biased, since I already use xfce4-datetime-plugin.
<infinity> knome: Is there a migration strategy at all for upgrades, or will panels just be different between new and upgraded installs?
<knome> infinity, just different
<knome> infinity, the looks is the same afaik though
<infinity> knome: (Either way, I think moving to the new datetime is the right thing to do, and it's mostly your call, not ours, as long as you don't break the world)
<knome> hehe, we won't
<knome> so if you can add ACK for the bug (and the others too), i'll tell our uploaded to do his thing
<infinity> Sure.
<knome> thanks
<infinity> I'll just ACK the meta bug.
<knome> btw, release team is not subscribed to the other bugs, if that matters
<infinity> S'all good.
<infinity> Like I said, I just acked the FFe one, just do your thing and close them all as you upload.
<knome> k, will do. thanks! :)
<infinity> knome: This is largely based on the fact that I run the new datetime every day, and I know it's not broken.  So, please don't break it now. ;)
<knome> hehe
<knome> won't, we promise
<infinity> broder: No plans to fix the arm* FTBFS first?
<infinity> broder: (And I assume you mean binNEW for the backports?)
 * infinity accepts, given that it's backports anyway...
<broder> infinity: arm fix is coming in a few days, but yes, was referring to backports. thanks
<infinity> broder: arm fix(es), perhaps.  The failure in lucid didn't look the same as the one in precise, though I didn't look closely, could be the same root cause.
<broder> it's probably not. the precise failure was due to thumb-2-by-default
<broder> i'll look into lucid
<infinity> Yeah, the precise one was definitely thumb.
<infinity> The lucid one was whining about a no-op comparison, which at first geuss, I would has assumed a signedness error, but then powerpc would have failed (which it didn't).
<infinity> s/would had/would have/
<micahg> would it be a problem if a -backports package is only built against -security? (no reverse dependencies)
<infinity> micahg: What do you mean?
<micahg> infinity: after the thunderbird 11 migration I want to backport lightning-extension (been meaning to do this for 2 years now), the first one will be a real backport, but I'd want to keep it updated when I push out security updates
<micahg> so, I'd like to build the backport in the security PPA with everything else
<infinity> And then have it copied to backports manually?
<micahg> yep
<micahg> I'd do it as an actual backport of whatever release I end up backporting from (probably precise)
<infinity> Does it help to realise that -backports already builds against security?
<micahg> infinity: it's about timing, nothing else
<infinity> backports is a superset of updates (and security).
<micahg> yes
<infinity> But I guess if it's just a timing issue, sure, it can be done, there's nothing magical about the backports pocket.
<infinity> But make sure the people who do backport approvals are aware that you'll be end-running around the process.
<micahg> infinity: that's me :)
<infinity> Well, talk to yourself, then.
<micahg> and I"ll open a backport tasks when I do this so people are aware
<infinity> Just make sure the AA who get to do this for you is very clear on what you're doing, so no one copies it to security by accident. :P
<micahg> infinity: right
<infinity> But yeah, like I said, nothing magical about the pocket, so no technical reason we can't do it.
<micahg> ScottK: ^^ FYI
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> micahg: That's fine.
#ubuntu-release 2012-04-04
<micahg> pitti: can you please copy chromium-browser from oneiric-proposed to -security
<pitti> micahg: to oneiric-updates as well, I presume?
<micahg> pitti: sure
<pitti> micahg: ^ done
<micahg> pitti: thanks
<uksysadmin> hey all
<uksysadmin> can someone let your ubuntu.com team know the download the final beta link is pointing to Beta1, not Beta2 page.
<pitti> uksysadmin: thanks, I pinged our web team
<uksysadmin> cheers pitti
 * cjwatson retries a load of KDE stuff
<Laney> is is true that a package being triggered (postinst trigger) will have its dependencies satisfied, yes?
<Laney> I cannot be 100% confident that I am parsing the sentence in triggers.txt.gz correctly, but it seems to say that
<cjwatson> I believe so
<Laney> this is ref bug #972751 which we have a zillion duplicates of but have never been able to reproduce ourselves
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972751 in mono "package monodoc-base 2.10.8.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972751
<cjwatson> the missing dep you mention there sounds like a plausible smoking gun
<cjwatson> and it *sounds* reasonable to move it to -browser, but I don't know your package layout
<Laney> i cannot think of a reason why we would have it in -base
<Laney> as we (try to) noop if browser isn't configured anyway
<cjwatson> sigh, KDE builds bitten by fontconfig arch skew
<cjwatson> could've usefully gone through -proposed
<jamespage> Please can a member of the release team take a peek at bug 970782
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 970782 in dovecot "Please merge new upstream dovecot version 2.0.18-1" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/970782
<jamespage> its mainly bug-fixes from where the package is today - but it does include one important fix for LTS->LTS upgrade re upgrading mailbox indexs from 1.x serais
<jamespage> just need confirmation whether it needs a full FFe please
<stgraber> hello. I'm going to mark zenity as multi-arch:foreign to allow for vmware-view-client to be installable on amd64. Do I also need a FFe when marking a package multi-arch:foreign (as it won't cause any change in install paths or trouble for rdepends)?
<cjwatson> M-A: foreign should be fine
<stgraber> cool, uploading then
<phillw> hi guys, can anyone spend a couple of minutes in #ubuntu-meeting to give an update on Ubuntu, we seem to have lost balloons some where for the QA meeting ?
<cjwatson> stgraber: looks like zenity should have gone via -proposed as well :-/
<cjwatson> (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_probs.html)
<cjwatson> exact arch any->all dep
<stgraber> arg, yeah, it should have
<stgraber> cjwatson: rescored so that they all get built ASAP
<cjwatson> ta
<infinity> stgraber: zenity alone won't fix vmware-view-client, or did I miss someone multiarching the other missing bit?
<stgraber> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/914676/
<stgraber> infinity: doko uploaded libpcsclite
<infinity> stgraber: Oh, interesting.  broder claimed it wasn't multi-arch safe.
<infinity> "FYI, I looked into multiarching libpcsclite1 when I originally opened this bug, and concluded that it probably couldn't easily be multiarched. Because the protocol headers consist of shoving integers into structs, it's not going to be endianness-agnostic."
<broder> note that that's only relevant if you also have pcscd installed (which most people don't), so maybe it doesn't matter as much
<infinity> broder: It still matters.  But sure, not in the general case.
<ogasawara> is it possible for the gcc-4.6 builds to get scored up for powerpc and armel.  otherwise I fear we won't have enough time to rebuild the kernel before the kernel freeze deadline tomorrow.
<infinity> ogasawara: If buildds cause you to miss freeze by a day, I don't think we'll yell at you. ;)
<infinity> (But yes, I'll score them up)
<ogasawara> infinity: ack, thanks
<ogasawara> skaet: so I've been chatting with apw and we're now of the same thought that it's not critical we do a no-change upload just to rebuild against the new gcc, at least prior to kernel freeze...
<ogasawara> skaet: I thought what we'd actually decided was that we really wanted just for the compiler to be consistent across a single kernel (which it currently is)
<apw> skaet, my preference is for them to be in sync for what drops into -release if we can swing it
<ogasawara> skaet: and I'm guessing we will probably have at least one more kernel upload prior to final to get us in sync
<ogasawara> skaet: of course that upload would only contain bugs critical for release, and be subject to our SRU policy
<apw> there are indeed bound to be sruable fixes before final
<skaet> ogasawara, apw,  I wish you weren't, but am afraid you are likely right that we'll probably end up with one more upload to include fixes,  and yes,  we can make sure the compiler is consistent across a single kernel at that point,  when it goes into -release.
<ogasawara> skaet: thanks
<apw> skaet, i know this ties us to definatly doing one, but ... we always do
<Cimi> jbicha, èing
<Cimi> *ping
<jbicha> Cimi was asking about bug 968399
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968399 in ubuntu-wallpapers "[UIFe] Incremental tweaks to default wallpaper for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968399
<jbicha> Cimi: I don't think we should redo the screenshots since translators (theoretically perhaps) will be working on making their own versions & we're in docs freeze
<Cimi> jbicha, not all, ideally just the first one, showing unity
<Laney> I thought the wallpaper wasn't in any screenshots
<jbicha> Cimi: well it's the translucent background of the dash shots too
<Laney> someone told me that when I enquired about it being late a little while ago
<jbicha> by the way, if you visit http://91.189.93.101/ you should be able to see the latest nightly builds of the docs, the current ubuntu-docs package is a couple days out of date
<Cimi> jbicha, indeed but it's more visible in the empty screen
<Cimi> jbicha, of course all affected will be better, but I guess it's fine just to change the first one
<jbicha> hmm, that site is down at the moment & dpm's now on vacation...
<Cimi> so that when you open the doc, you see the right nice wallpaper in front of you :=
<Cimi> :)
<Cimi> could someone please comment on the bugreport saying whether is fine or not
<Cimi> so that kenvandine could upload the package?
<jbicha> we were told that the wallpaper changes were supposed to be minor...
<Cimi> they are
<Cimi> is it too hard to change the default screenshot?
<jbicha> that it wouldn't hardly be noticeable...
<Cimi> I can do a screenshot for yoy
<Cimi> it's just pressing "print", not a big deal :)
<Cimi> I'm not asking to redo all of them
<Cimi> just 1
<jbicha> it's a bit more than that, I'm a bit of a perfectionist at times
<jbicha> but what about the translators?! ;)
<Cimi> jbicha, translators for what?
<Cimi> jbicha, do they require a new screenshot for each default screen?
<Cimi> sounds a bit weird to me
<jbicha> it doesn't encourage the docs team to make screenshots when the UI keeps changing, and it doesn't encourage translators to make translated shots if the shots keep changing
<Cimi> I am aware of that
<Cimi> I apologize even if it's not my fault
<Cimi> I'm not in the design team, I just pushed what they did
<jbicha> I'll give my +1 to letting y'all do the minor wallpaper, I'm not convinced we should change some or one of the screenshots though
<jbicha> Cimi: I don't blame you, it's not your job
<infinity> Screenshots and docs don't need to change for a minor wallpaper change, really.
<kenvandine> me need to make sure next cycle the design team does the wallpaper much earlier
<Cimi> jbicha, if we're not doing the screenshots is fine, but honestly it's sad cause we have the occasion to finally deliver a perfect release, polished, and docs are nice if they are well done :)
<infinity> (Though I suspect some marketing types would like them in sync)
<Cimi> infinity, indeed
<jbicha> I'm not expecting we'll get many translated screenshots this time but we should get a few
<Cimi> marketing, ubuntu.com etc etc needs to have the default one
<Cimi> jbicha, ths
<nessita> hello everyone! quick question, do I need to request an exception for uploading a fix for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/973689
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973689 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Loading overlay's text is too big" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> nessita: given it's not in the default install, and screenshots don't appear in documention, i think it's ok, but maybe wait for skaet or someone to answer perhaps
<nessita> dobey: right
<dobey> jbicha: ^^ does that sound right?
<jbicha> aw, not in the default install :(
<jbicha> but sure, it doesn't affect translations or ubuntu-docs so no problem here
<dobey> jbicha: yeah, we tried. but CDs only have so much space on them apparently :(
<nessita> jbicha: thanks for the comment in the bug!!!
<micahg> FYI, I reclaimed molybdenum for lpia for the security team until the weeken
 * micahg was going to respond to the maas upload as not having an FFe for a new binary, but doesn't see new binaries needing an FFe documented
<infinity> A new binary is a feature, generally.
<infinity> I don't think we should need to define exactly what makes a new feature.
<infinity> (Unless it's a simple package split, with obviously correct dependencies)
<infinity> Even that's a "feature", just low impact.
<infinity> This one's definitely not just a split, though.
<jbicha> micahg: you've of course seen bug 937121 right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 937121 in maas "Standing feature freeze exception for maas in Precise" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937121
<micahg> jbicha: only valid until beta 2 :)
<jbicha> ah, good point
<micahg> infinity: right, but I as a non-release team member, can't really complain without some proof
<infinity> Of course you can, you're a community member who cares deeply about things being done right. :P
<infinity> (What proof do you need?  The source is in the archive, and clearly more featureful)
#ubuntu-release 2012-04-05
<micahg> infinity: are you up for a pocket copá»·
<seb128> cjwatson, hey
<cjwatson> seb128: hi
<seb128> cjwatson, we have a gtk upload to do, should be use proposed to avoid !i386 installability issues?
<seb128> be->we
<cjwatson> seb128: yes please, although we'll need to be aware that anything else in -proposed that would build-dep on gtk won't build until gtk has finished building
<cjwatson> but that's better than the alternative
<seb128> right
<seb128> thanks
<cjwatson> well, won't build in the period between i386 building and the relevant other arch building
<seb128> it will create the same issue it would create in precise to precise-proposed basically
<cjwatson> yep
<seb128> i.e we are just moving the issue
<cjwatson> yes, to a safer place
<seb128> but well, if proposed is not being used right now for something else I guess it's better ;-)
 * tumbleweed cleans out our approved FFes
<tumbleweed> we should be doing this more regularly, they are going stale
<jdstrand> skaet: hi! where is the release manifest for hardy? trying to figure out if lpia is still supported
<cjwatson> jdstrand: architecture lists per release are in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Architectures
 * cjwatson goes to add armhf to that
<cjwatson> we didn't keep release manifests for hardy
<cjwatson> I don't *think* hardy lpia was LTS, but we can't stop building any architecture until the entire distroseries is obsolete, MO
<cjwatson> IMO
<jdstrand> cjwatson: it isn't clear to me that lpia is discontinued or not.
<jdstrand> cjwatson: yeah-- but there was a snafu where packages got published before lpia finished building and we're trying to decide to rebuild or not
<hggdh> just a question, is there a change of getting bug 961295 in Precise?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 961295 in live-boot "Enable overlayfs (in precise)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961295
<mdeslaur> I think the lpia builder should still exist until hardy goes away so the community can do stuff with it, but I don't think a lpia build failure is something that is supported
<cjwatson> hggdh: why're you using live-boot?
<cjwatson> anyway:
<hggdh> cjwatson: I am not, it was \sh (originally on bugs.d.o) and someone just asked this question in -bugs
<cjwatson> live-boot (3.0~a24-1ubuntu1) precise; urgency=low
<cjwatson>   * Cherry picking overlayFS patch from
<cjwatson>     http://live.debian.net/gitweb?p=live-boot.git;a=commit;h=b981b862888aa4b345e6af8a1af65253378919b7
<cjwatson>  -- Stephan Adig <sh@sourcecode.de>  Fri, 03 Feb 2012 14:08:28 +0100
<hggdh> cjwatson: heh. I guess I am answered. Want me to close the bug, or will you?
<cjwatson> I'm closing it now
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I can't say I'd bother rebuilding for it
<cjwatson> but like mdeslaur I think the builder should still exist
<skaet> jdstrand,  what cjwatson says  ;)  I believe ReleaseManifests started being kept with Karmic onwards.
<cjwatson> you could rebuild for it if anyone notices
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: we got an email already :)
<cjwatson> ah, then I think there's a reasonable argument we should rebuild - but is it something time-consuming?
<mdeslaur> cjwatson: no, this time it's a little thing...It's just our lpia builder keeps getting plundered for other tasks :P
<brendand> skaet, hi
<skaet> hiya brendand
<brendand> skaet, is the release meeting called off tomorrow?
<cjwatson> mm, I won't be there
<skaet> brendand,  no,  those who can attend should be there.
<seb128> no desktoper here either (pitti is off, I'm off as well)
<brendand> skaet, i can send out the mail but i won't be there to answer questions ;)
<skaet> issue is that easter monday is also a holiday, so sliding to then won't work either.
<skaet> and we do need a Q&A session.
<skaet> cjwatson,  can slangasek rep you?
<cjwatson> ask him :)
<skaet> :)   will do.
<skaet> please have the emails sent out before tomorrow,  since we'll definitely need to do most of this that way.  :)
<cjwatson> will do my best but I'll have to leave early (well, on time) today as well so it'll be a bit of a squeeze
<skaet> I'm working on the email for the plan for the rest of the month,  pulling in the feedback.
<Laney> what are you doing about the universe delegate thing?
 * skaet will ignore IRC for next 30 minutes or so,  so I can figure it out.
<Laney> I didn't realise that the language was a hangover from the old days, but that does make sense.
<stgraber> skaet: I probably won't be there either, got a flight to catch in the afternoon
<skaet> Laney,  I'll go change the language and set the expectations that #ubuntu-motu is a where the discussion should go.   Will indicate release team members will be monitoring list for FFe and fix inclusion requests for unseeded universe packages.
<brendand> skaet, roadmr will attend and answer any questions directed at certification
<Laney> OK
<skaet> We'll try it the way suggested in the thread.   If lack of focal turns out to be a problem (ie.  I get pings cause things are being ignored),  we'll revisit and figure out the focal.
<skaet> to direct traffic.
<Laney> MOTU isn't so active, so I don't expect it to be a problem.
<skaet> Instead of daily meeting,  we'll try a combination of 3 changes: 1) http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-frozen-archive to record things package is in question.   Relying on backscroll doesn't work.
<skaet> 2) up until final freeze,  1 ack on fix is sufficient,  after final freeze 2 release team acks in the bug will be needed.
<cjwatson> at some point (probably after I've implemented a first pass at the queue API) we should arrange for there to be some facility to leave notes in the queue
<cjwatson> a separate scratchpad for that is clearly error-prone
<skaet> 3) preset time in channel for Q&A if needed,  1600 UTC for those with questions/concerns to raise.  I'll plan on doing a pass before then,  putting my questions/etc. in scratch pad,  but this way if folks are looking theres a predictable time to aim at for rendezvous without the overhead of a meeting.
<skaet> cjwatson,  yeah scratch pad is error prone, and getting better queue API is the right solution.   relying on backscroll was even worse,  so seemed reasonable way to track.
<skaet> If anyone has concerns about a package, and wants to make sure its discussed.  Please add it to the pad, and the concern point.  Discussion will happen in next 1600 UTC rendezvous.
<skaet> this is not to stop discussion in channel,  just to augment it like we've been doing with using the pad for managing the release.
 * skaet will be committing to be in channel at that time unless traveling.
<skaet> who accepted esteid-meta?   Could you please signal in the channel or on the pad please.
<cjwatson> it's unseeded universe - does it matter?
<seb128> cjwatson, can you pocket copy gtk? it built everywhere
<cjwatson> seb128: yep, one momet
<cjwatson> +n
<skaet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/916057/
<cjwatson> grr, why's it not on pending-sru
<skaet> cjwatson, stgraber, Laney, pitti,  ^ any tweaks/clarifications before I send?   did I miss any points from the discussions?
<seb128> skaet, is that pre-release freeze a new concept? it's not on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<cjwatson> seb128: let me just debug pending-sru before I lose my test case for it
<seb128> cjwatson, that's ok, there is no hurry to get that in ;-)
<skaet> seb128,  we stayed frozen after beta last time.   so we were in pre-freeze then.
<skaet> pre-release freeze is what its called launchpad when the archive is frozen.
<seb128> skaet, ok, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BetaFreeze might need to be updated then
<seb128> "Once the BetaRelease is shipped, we roll back to FeatureFreeze and UserInterfaceFreeze status. " it states
<skaet> seb128,  yes it does.
<skaet> also comments on reviewers for Unseeded Universe, etc.  have been sorted a bit more
<cjwatson> seb128: wait, where's this upload anyway?  I don't see it in either https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk%2B2.0 or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk%2B3.0
<skaet> I'll do it in a single pass.
<seb128> cjwatson, gtk+3.0
<cjwatson> oh, not published yet
<cjwatson> hmm, that's very odd
<seb128> cjwatson, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.4.0-0ubuntu4
<cjwatson> yeah, but why's it not published
<seb128> that's surprising indeed
<Laney> skaet: clarify that this is for seeded/stuff on images everywhere
<skaet> Laney,  will do.
<skaet> thank
<cjwatson> 2012-04-05 14:03:51 ERROR   Tried to publish gtk+3.0 3.4.0-0ubuntu4 in precise (2365347) into a non-release pocket on unstable series Precise, skipping
<cjwatson> f*ck
<Laney> erk
 * cjwatson drops everything
<stgraber> skaet: "explicit acknowledgement of who did review in bugs" is that bit for late FFe or for all uploads? wondering as some uploads may not have bugs linked (thinking of translation updates) or may have several
<skaet> stgraber,  was trying to incorporate pitti's suggestion.
<Laney> "all fixes reviewed" sounds harsh before finalfreeze?
<cjwatson> this is easy enough to fix, but it'll be a day or two
<Laney> is that what we did before?
<skaet> should be for all uploads with bugs (FFEs and fixes should have).   Pad to be used to fill in the gaps when bugs not appropriated.
<cjwatson> quite possibly won't be deployed until after Easter now
<cjwatson> because it's absolute minimum tomorrow morning before it'll be even available for QA
<cjwatson> and I'll be on holiday
<skaet> Laney, yes every fix after beta 2 last cycle was reviewed as part of pushing through archive for the seeded packages.
<cjwatson> I can probably copy it anyway, I assume you want it in precise before next week?
<seb128> cjwatson, gtk? please
<seb128> cjwatson, I plan to do another upload later than I want to stay in proposed for the w.e though
<seb128> cjwatson, upstream just came out with http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=917ca6a802af574232f413fdf904e1633d706b52
<seb128> which is an optimization for scrolling, but it could lead to missing refreshes
<cjwatson> upshot of this for those not familiar with LP: precise-proposed is *only* useful right now for getting builds in sync.  It is no use for testing installability or testing anything else really until I get this fixed.
<seb128> cjwatson, do you want my new gtk in there to have a testcase over the w.e or should I use the ubuntu-desktop ppa?
 * skaet notes it.
<seb128> well "new" = the one I will upload in a bit
<cjwatson> seb128: no, I'll arrange for some other test case on dogfood
<seb128> cjwatson, ok
<seb128> I will use the ppa then
<cjwatson> seb128: damn.  I'm sorry, I can't copy these until they're published
<cjwatson> I think it's stuck until I get a fix deployed
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, which is not before next week right?
<seb128> cjwatson, should I do a no change upload as -5 in precise then?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure.  There's some chance I might be able to manage something for tomorrow, but I can't promise anything
<seb128> cjwatson, I would like some of those patches to get in before the w.e to get a bit of feedback
<cjwatson> problem with that is that there's high probability of uninstallability for a time
<seb128> do we still have a rebuild running or something that would be hit by uninstallability issues?
<cjwatson> I don't know, but users would be, and image builds depending on timing
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, don't worry, I planned to do that ppa testing version anyway
<seb128> cjwatson, I will do a call for testing in -5 in the desktop ppa
<seb128> cjwatson, get -4 moved to precise when you can, next week will do if needed
<seb128> cjwatson, just make sure I get a freeze exception for it, it was uploaded before the pre-freeze :p
<seb128> cjwatson, sorry for the trouble
<cjwatson> is the desktop PPA nonvirt?
<seb128> no, it's virtual
<cjwatson> so can't copy from it
<seb128> but that's ok, we will get enough testers on that
<seb128> well I didn't want -5 to go to the archive yet
<seb128> it will have the scrolling optimization changes I want testing on
<seb128> but it's good enough that I can ask people to test the other patches with that version as well
<seb128> cjwatson, just copy -4 when you can, I will get testing from -5 in the ppa for now
<seb128> there is nothing urgent in -4
<cjwatson> bug 974328
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 974328 in launchpad "pre-release uploads to -proposed are accepted but cannot be published" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974328
<cjwatson> seb128: oh, what do you know, the copy of -0ubuntu4 worked after all
<seb128> cjwatson, it's just not published?
<seb128> cjwatson, oh, it seems it is
<seb128> cjwatson, great ;-)
<cjwatson> I must have misread the copier code (which isn't hard)
<cjwatson> so that's not so bad; I have the LP branch in for review
<slangasek> cjwatson, skaet: I can stand in tomorrow, yes.  cjwatson, if you don't get the mail sent to -release today, can you at least send me any notes you have?
<slangasek> (by eod that is)
<cjwatson> yep, will see what I can do anyway
<cjwatson> lost an hour to fixing LP :-/
<cjwatson> incidentally, it would really help if http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/rls-p-tracking-bugs.html could be brought up to date
<cjwatson> what can be done to make these reports more reliable?  whom do they alert when they fail to update?
<bjf> cjwatson, slangasek, w.r.t. release mgr report .. they don't alert anyone when they fail to update
<bjf> cjwatson, slangasek, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-q-arsenal-report-enhancements
<cjwatson> Could that be fixed?  I just looked through my logs and this is at least the fourth time this cycle I've complained in this channel about the reports being up to date
<cjwatson> (possibly more in other venues; I haven't checked mail, private messages, other channels)
<bjf> cjwatson, i can confirm that it has been many more times than that
<cjwatson> thanks; I've noted my concern in the whiteboard of that blueprint
<jdstrand> skaet: can you review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Architectures for accuracy? note that the intended audience for this is different than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Architectures (which is particularly confusing wrt lpia and maybe others)
<jdstrand> skaet: this is based on what our team has been supporting over the years, and we have been careful to be as accurate as possible (though, obviously an error might have crept in, which is why I am asking you to review it :)
<bjf> cjwatson: this last problem was entirely my fault. i disabled the cron while i worked on the last failure and then didn't turn it back on
<skaet> jdstrand,  in meeting, will look at it after.  thanks.
<jdstrand> skaet: ok, thanks
<cjwatson> slangasek: is any part of the fix for bug 876298 likely to land today?  I notice that the FFe approval message was "Please try to land this between March 30 and April 5"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 876298 in update-notifier "[FFe] [MASTER] We need to better handle external payloads (Flash, msttcorefonts) not being available." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876298
<slangasek> yes, I can land that today
<SpamapS> Don't need anything formal to just update to an upstream bugfix release, right ? (sphinxsearch 2.0.2 beta -> 2.0.4 release)
<cjwatson> bjf: hmm, now bugs seem to have disappeared from it though, for example bug 873009
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873009 in grub2 "Unabled to boot degraded RAID-1 array from second disk" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873009
<bjf> cjwatson: looking
<cjwatson> the reports.qa page has 23 tasks by my count, while LP (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=rls-p-tracking) lists 63
<bjf> cjwatson: i'm still working on it but the current report looks better
<jdstrand> would someone mind doing a binary NEW of hamster-indicator (I can't cuase I uploaded it)
<slangasek> looking
<phillw> hi guys, there seems to be increasing chatter about 3.0.0.18 32-bit kernel - Is there any news?
<phillw> bug 972821
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972821 in linux "[oneiric-proposed] linux-image-3.0.0-18-generic makes apport-gtk and chromium-browser segfault on startup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972821
<phillw> amongst others.
<slangasek> phillw: thanks, I've marked bug #965090 (the tracking bug for this update) with the 'verification-failed' tag and pointed to that bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965090 in kernel-sru-workflow/verification-testing "linux: 3.0.0-18.31 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965090
<phillw> thanks slangasek, I'm sure I saw it mentioned in here yesterday, but/// meh... my memory is not what it used to be :)
<bjf> phillw, we have a fix, there is a test kernel in some of the bugs
<bjf> phillw, we are currently putting together a new kernel that will go into -proposed
<phillw> bjf: thanks, I'll update the email to let the support guys know work is ongoing :)
<Laney> did zescrow have FFe?
<slangasek> it was an upstream rename
<slangasek> no rdeps, so I handled it as an implicit FFe
<slangasek> (i.e., I asked the nearest member of the release team if it was ok, and I answered yes, then de-NEWed it)
<Laney> hah, OK
<seb128> slangasek, there?
<seb128> slangasek, not there?
<seb128> no skaet either
<slangasek> seb128: heya
<seb128> slangasek, hey, I've a gtk upload I want in precise, better before the w.e than next week? better in proposed than precise?
<slangasek> seb128: yes to both.  what's the new upload, syncing with upstream's stable tree?
<seb128> slangasek, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/2365705/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> slangasek, I'm not 100% happy about that being late but the other option is sluggish scrolling
<seb128> slangasek, I got some #ubuntu-desktop testing from the ppa and it's in the stable serie upstream git
<slangasek> seb128: oh; is that related to update-manager's refresh being slow?
<seb128> slangasek, "refresh"? that's purely scrolling
<slangasek> ok
<seb128> if you mean scrolling through the updates list it could be, otherwise no
<seb128> slangasek, well in any case what do you recommend? upload now to proposed?
<slangasek> the issue with u-m is that after an install, when it refreshes the list of available updates, it repaints the window after each package is removed from the list
<slangasek> so that takes a while
<slangasek> seb128: yeah, and upload now to -proposed is best
<seb128> slangasek, thanks
<slangasek> is there additional testing you intend to do before we copy to release?
<seb128> slangasek, I will discuss the update-manager stuff with mvo next week, that's new to me
<seb128> slangasek, no, I got testing on gwibber etc from ken and others and it's in upstream git, nobody noticed regressions so I think the earlier it reach the archive the better
<seb128> i.e limited testing is fine, if we will get a real issue it's going to be a corner one and I prefer to know sooner than later
<slangasek> I'm not sure that u-m issue is one that's been raised as a bug report; I've seen it here and I know there were reports of something similar in the installer... I haven't connected the dots between them yet
<seb128> slangasek, it's likely -um's fault
<slangasek> sure :)
<seb128> it should probably block the update signal while it's changing the model
<slangasek> ok
<seb128> slangasek, well I will discuss it with mvo but I know gtk changed this cycle, they send selection changed signals when the selected row is deleted from the model which it didn't do before
<slangasek> aha, yes, that would explain it
<seb128> ^ don't NEW that yet, chrisccoulson had issues with it (it broke firefox), I deleted the source, it's a supposed fixed version but it needs to be checked
<micahg> it still has the browser ađdons so that should be an auto rejection unless we think Q-FUNK will actually take the burden of keeping these up to date
<micahg> and the xul-ext-esteid is still installing in the Firefox dir
<micahg> seb128: looks like it should be rejected regardless
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, micahg, i'm taking this to e-mail :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, i'm just making sure nobody not in the loop ack it again there
<ScottK> Thanks for the warning.
<micahg> and it'll FTBFS :)
 * skaet noting that its after 2100 time to look at freezing the archive again....
<skaet> ScottK, slangasek, any concerns?
<ScottK> No.
<slangasek> nope
<slangasek> though I'll be the first to give you stuff for review, I think ;)
<skaet> slangasek, :)  fair 'nuf.
<micahg> ^^ will still FTBFS...
<cjwatson> slangasek: he can't do significant testing against -proposed until my LP fix is rolled out anyway :-/
<slangasek> oh
<slangasek> well, good that he didn't want any then :)
<cjwatson> (bug 974328)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 974328 in launchpad "pre-release uploads to -proposed are accepted but cannot be published" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974328
<slangasek> does that block us from pocket-copying?
<cjwatson> as it turns out, no
<cjwatson> (to my surprise)
<cjwatson> so we can still use it for build skew avoidance
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> skaet: http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-frozen-archive> (assuming these are your notes?) I would strongly suggest not tracking new binary packages here; to get to that state someone must have accepted the source already, the archive admins should proceed as normal with new binaries
<skaet> slangasek,  fair nuf.  delete away.
<cjwatson> I've requested a sync of febootstrap after reading a post on ubuntu-devel-discuss that referred to https://www.redhat.com/archives/libguestfs/2012-April/
<cjwatson> er, https://www.redhat.com/archives/libguestfs/2012-April/msg00028.html
<cjwatson> biggish diff but it's almost entirely autotools/gnulib which I have a high degree of trust in; I've read through the rest and see nothing horrible
<skaet> cjwatson, slangasek given the kernel has had an abi bump,  have we gotten d-i synched up with it?  (and I didn't notice...)
<cjwatson> which one, -22?
<skaet> (now version 3.2.0-22.35
<skaet> yes
<phillw> cjwatson: can you confirm that lubuntu & xubuntu have gone to non-PAE kernel?
<phillw> skaet: is 3.0.0.19 anywhere near?
<skaet> phillw,  what do you mean by near?   not sure I follow.
<skaet> all should be in the archive.
<bjf> phillw, it's still building
<cjwatson> skaet: yes, I did that yesterday
<skaet> ah,  new oneiric drop being waited for... thanks, bjf
<cjwatson> phillw: confirmed
<skaet> thanks cjwatson.  :)
<phillw> skaet: 3.0.0.18 failed.... thanks bjf ; i know I'm a pain at times, but I do get requests of what is going on :)
<cjwatson> phillw: did that a few weeks back
<infinity> skaet: cjwatson did -22 yesterday, and I did -1602 (armadaxp) today...
<bjf> phillw, you can always ping us in the kernel channel, i don't hang out here usually (though maybe i should)
<cjwatson> infinity: oh, glad somebody did, I'd noticed that on NBS
<skaet> thanks infinity. :)
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, didn't set up CIA on my ac100, so no commit spam.
<infinity> I really need to automate that on all my systems so it doesn't take thought/effort.
<cjwatson> ^- purely translation updates; requested in particular by the Uyghur translation team (and I can understand why, as their previous translation was full of placeholder strings)
<cjwatson> (if accepted soon enough it should build in time to avoid breaking most image builds ...)
 * cjwatson re-promotes gtk2-engines-pixbuf to main (was in main up to natty) to render light-themes and hence ubuntu-desktop installable again
<cjwatson> second time this cycle it's been re-added, judging from the changelog ...
<tjaalton> I've uploaded a new libwacom to -proposed, fixes bug 934445
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 934445 in gnome-settings-daemon "hits g_assert (device->priv->styli) when my Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 is plugged in" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934445
<tjaalton> it's also a "merge", but there were no real changes
<tjaalton> other than the patch
<cjwatson> whee, bug 873009 fixed for free
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873009 in grub2 "Unable to boot degraded RAID-1 array from second disk" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873009
<bryceh> I have some fixes to upload for xdiagnose, which is on the cd.  fixes a couple issues in the diagnostic gui, and some fixes to the X apport hooks
<bryceh> I've been testing it locally (which is why I missed the cut-off).  Is it still ok if I upload, do I need pre-approval, or should I scrap it?
<bryceh> skaet, ^^
<skaet> bryceh, go ahead if its well tested, and there isn't much chance of regression.
<bryceh> skaet, ok will do
<infinity> cjwatson: That's a fun accidental fix.
<cjwatson> spectacularly unexpected, and just as well since it was going to be an utter nightmare to debug
<infinity> cjwatson: Given what fixed it, I'd go so far as to say it might have been nearly undebuggable, at least not without wasting far more time than anyone should have done.
<cjwatson> I could probably have plodded through the disk caching code given a few solid days on the problem, though I didn't get far when I tried it at the last release sprint
<cjwatson> but yeah, quite
<skaet> cjwatson,  ubiquity approved, only seeing the translations, agreed looks pretty straightforward.
<cjwatson> great, thanks
 * skaet not feeling that comfortable about libwacom though....
<skaet> infinity, could you take a look at the libwacom one?
<cjwatson> so that's two rls-p-tracking bugs left assigned to me, which I am now cheerfully going to ignore until Tuesday
<cjwatson> slangasek: we seem to have forgotten about bug 853679; looks like perhaps a fairly easy cherry-pick?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 853679 in dpkg "dselect has an error in the "Provides: <package>" multiarch case" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853679
<skaet> cjwatson,  have a good easter weekend.
<infinity> skaet: Sure, I'll poke.
<skaet> thanks infinity.
<cjwatson> slangasek: ae61affca427ed53e33eff589af0356b6e951a21 in dpkg.git; we have the dpkg half already but not the dselect half
<cjwatson> skaet: thanks, you too
<infinity> cjwatson: Can you mail me about that dselect commit, so I don't forget about IRC backscroll, I'll look at it on the weekend.
<cjwatson> infinity: done
<infinity> <3
<infinity> tjaalton: "remaining changes: none" in libwacom, I assume, doesn't count the new patch just added? :P
<tjaalton> infinity: no, it's a new changelog entry :)
<tjaalton> adding the patch I mean
<tjaalton> it was just to point out that it could just as well be synced, but I skipped the "upload to debian" part this time
<infinity> Slack.
<infinity> Accepted.
<tjaalton> ooh
<tjaalton> thanks
<infinity> bryceh: Why drop GDM support from xdiagnose?  It seems benign, except in the case where someone actually has GDM installed, in which case you'd still want the logs, surely?
<bryceh> infinity, yeah mostly just for the sake of cruft elimination.
<infinity> I suppose.  It would make sense to me to test for all known DMs just in case you might want their logs, rather than going the other direction.
<bryceh> infinity, anyone who has upgraded from older distros will have gdm.log's hanging around which will be of no interest.  We have to prompt to include the file since it potentially can contain sensitive info (it's only readable by root).  Since it's unlikely we will need it, I figure it's safer to just generally omit it.  If we really need it, we can just ask for it.
<infinity> Fair enough.
<infinity> I guess you could scan all *dm logs for timestamps, and assume the latest is the one they use.
<infinity> But that does sound a bit like effort.
<bryceh> infinity, yes you're right that a more proper solution would involve checking the running dm and so on, but for debugging purposes we need them only very occasionally anyway
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> Want to file a bug to do the above (check for all DMs, and include the most recently-abused?)
<infinity> But I'll accept this cruft removal option for now. :P
<bryceh> plus I figure given the freeze status, deleting code is safer than adding something more sophisticated.
<infinity> Yeahp.
<infinity> That bug wouldn't be precise targetted.
<bryceh> infinity, certainly, will do
#ubuntu-release 2012-04-06
<bryceh> infinity, lp #974750.  thanks again
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 974750 in xdiagnose "Support gathering arbitrary display manager logs" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974750
<infinity> ScottK: I'm rejecting yofel's 4.8.2a uploads, since they are literally identical to their previous 4.8.2 counterparts.  If you'd like to sort that out and figure out WTF?
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> infinity: I think there's a reason for it.
<infinity> (Like, no upstream changes, and the changelog were the 4.8.2 changelogs with s/2/2a/
<infinity> )
<infinity> I'd like to think that if the version bumped, the orig would at least be different?  I dunno.
<infinity> Anyhow, one of those conflicted with an upload of yours that had an actual bugfix, so that sealed the deal for me. :P
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I didn't check the queue, so I didn't see all of them.
<ScottK> (after all, I was fixing, not releasing)
<ScottK> The reason is that it was the a version in our PPA we use for pre-upload testing.
<infinity> I'm unconvinced that s/4.8.2/4.8.2a/ debian/changelog && debuild -S qualifies as "releasing"...
<ScottK> Right, I meant I wasn't doing Ubuntu Release stuff.
<infinity> Yeah.
<ScottK> Someone bumped the versions back down for the initial upload, but then that screwed up upgrades for PPA users.
<ScottK> We get pre-final tarballs from upstream for packaging and if they have to respin them pre-release then we bump the version.
<infinity> So this is artificial version bumps to smooth PPA issues? :/
<ScottK> Yes, but it's for people who are our best testers.
<infinity> No, not questioning the rationale, just how you got there.
<ScottK> Since this is the final version for release anyone who installed the PPA packages will never see security updates, etc.
<infinity> Surely, you could version the PPA stuff (in future) as 4.8.2~ ?
<ScottK> Might be a good idea.
<ScottK> For 4.8.2 we are where we are though.
<infinity> Yeah, fair enough.
<infinity> Please convey my apologies and have people reupload the no-change version bumps.
<infinity> Now that I know what it's about.
<ScottK> You can accept from rejected.
<infinity> Is there a 4.8.3 on the horizon to paper over the oops? :P
<infinity> I can for the one that didn't conflict with yours.
<infinity> I guess you can reupload kde-workspace.
<ScottK> I can redo mine.
<ScottK> Yes, but it'll be a post-release micro-version update.
<infinity> Anyhow, un-rejected kdepim-runtime, I leave -workspace to you.
<ScottK> OK.
<infinity> slangasek: Did you want to grab the pvr-omap4 debs and dpkg-deb -I/-c sanity check them/etc to make sure the output matches your source review?
<infinity> jbicha: Your libcanberra changelog completely fails to mention one of the two added patches (the -lX11 one).
<infinity> slangasek: Unless that's also your fault?  I notice his debdiff has one of your old changelog entries magically changing the timestamp by 6 minutes.  A case of bzr and archive being skewed?
<jbicha> infinity: thanks, I'll reupload without that extra patch
<infinity> jbicha: Are we sure it's not needed? :)
<jbicha> ok, I could just add the patch to the changelog then
<infinity> jbicha: Well, maybe it's not required.  I have no idea.  You tell me. :P
<infinity> jbicha: If it's fixing a legit bug, please, add it to the changelog. ;)
<infinity> I'll reject.
<jdstrand> slangasek: thanks for the hamster-indicator deNEW
<ScottK> infinity: It should be there now.
<jbicha> infinity: hmm, here's an old libcanberra bug, wonder why it hasn't been fixed https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31454
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 31454 in Unspecified "linking to libcanberra-gtkX fails because of missing -lX11" [Normal,New: ]
<jbicha> I've been running my patch for 2 months and it's seemed ok, rodrigo's patch is a bit different though
<ScottK> What was wrong with openchange?
<infinity> ScottK: There were three of them. :P
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<ScottK> jelmer was over achieving.
<infinity> jelmer might have been sliiiightly impatient.
<ScottK> ;-)
<infinity> jbicha: His is probably more correct, but yours does the same job.
<infinity> jbicha: As for why the bug hasn't been addressed upstream, did you check the assignee? :P
<infinity> *cough*
<infinity> Was that my out loud voice?  Hrm.
<jbicha> well it's his baby http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libcanberra/
<infinity> I'm going to avoid extending the metaphor to the ultimate "deadbeat dad" conclusion.
<jbicha> lol
<infinity> I wish we had the manpower to do forced queue reviews all cycle long.
<infinity> I do wonder how much saner things would be if we could get away with it without slowing everything to a crawl.
<Sarvatt> infinity: but then noone would accept gnome crack a month before release thats still in the middle of implementing new features and we'd be 6 months behind upstream
<bryceh> haha, true!
<bryceh> we'd have nothing to occupy our time after beta2 since we wouldn't have so many bugs from last minute packages
<infinity> What a shame.  We could instead work on features for the next release.  That would be awful!
<bryceh> terrible
<Sarvatt> totally
<Sarvatt> its totally ok to rewrite how suspend on lid close is handled in gnome to use xrandr that breaks proprietary drivers that fedora who does gnome doesn't care about a month before release after all, that wont cause any regressions
<Sarvatt> whoops, some bitterness seeped through there, i'm sorry :)
<infinity> I was going to say...
<infinity> I believe ScottK has a shipment of tiny violins en route to me, I can share them with you.
<bryceh> infinity, thanks, please send one each to every nvidia laptop owner
<infinity> I'm an nvidia laptop owner.
<infinity> But I never close my lid.
<infinity> That way lies madness.
<infinity> Why would people be implementing new features in randr anyway?  They'll just have to tear it out and rewrite it when wayland becomes the new hotness, like, next week.
<bryceh> infinity, uh huh
<infinity> Sorry, I've been hanging out with keithp all week, I'm infected.
<infinity> It'll pass.
<Sarvatt> infinity: they're making suspend on lid close require randr 1.3 features which proprietary drivers don't implement
<Sarvatt> i think thats fixed in a distro patch now anyway though, was just violins :)
<infinity> Sarvatt: Brilliant.
<Sarvatt> its just fun coming across those things so close to release
<ScottK> infinity: Yofel, not me.
<slangasek> infinity: yes, I'm doing the binary new on pvr-omap4 as well
<slangasek> infinity: libcanberra> I have no clue, honestly... how long ago was that?
<slangasek> infinity: could be archive v. upload skew, certainly
<skaet> jdstrand, Architectures are matching my understanding.
<skaet> re: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Architectures
<infinity> slangasek: I'm heading out, so don't have the time to look more closely, but at first glance, data/package_data_downloader.py looks like an exact copy of data/package-data-downloader?
<infinity> (Maybe a symlink, I guess, debdiff doesn't deal well with those)
 * infinity runs out for a zero-hour coffee with the locals.
<fabrice_sp> Hi. To sponsor bug #949359, I used syncpackage, but nothing happened: is it still possible to sync package in universe?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 949359 in bluefish "new upstream bluefish version fixes major bugs: Freeze Exception" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949359
<tumbleweed> fabrice_sp: 09:05 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bluefish  (precise-release/universe) [2.2.1-1ubuntu1 => 2.2.2-1] (no  packageset) (sync)
<tumbleweed> fabrice_sp: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-April/035024.html
<fabrice_sp> tumbleweed, I saw that email, but I thought that the deadline was final Freeze
<fabrice_sp> and I found my sync request waiting in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1 (actually twice as I thought that it wasn't taken into account)
<tumbleweed> fabrice_sp: we can't only freeze seeded parts of the archive. It's all or nothing
<fabrice_sp> oh, ok
<fabrice_sp> Shall I do something more for the sync or I just have to be patient and it will be processed when somebody will be available?
<tumbleweed> fabrice_sp: just wait
<Laney> impatience> confusion> (twice in the backscroll) You don't get mail for API syncs that land in unapproved, so it looks from your POV like nothing happened.
<Laney> Irritating.
<Laney> bug #830614
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830614 in launchpad "Email not immediately sent for copied packages which end up in NEW" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830614
<jdstrand> skaet: thanks! you may want to double check that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Architectures is communicating what you want it to. I found it somewhat confusing and probably inaccurate for lpia
<ev> does cdimage not live on antimony anymore (presumably nusakan now)?
<mterry> Hello!  I have a couple changes to the Unity Greeter that John Lea requested that I was hoping to push in today.  Saw Kate's email and thought I'd run them by ya'll first.  Especially as they are visual changes (though small)
<mterry> Let me dig up URLs
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-greeter/designfixups/+merge/100868 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/light-themes/greeter-white-border/+merge/100856
<mterry> Basically, the changes slightly move the usernames down a bit.  Make the password entry box slightly bigger.  And make the focus color around buttons white instead of orange.
<Laney> jbicha: ^^^
<jbicha> mterry: ubuntu-docs doesn't document the greeter so minor tweaks are fine with me
<mterry> jbicha, cool.  Is that enough to proceed on then?
<jbicha> I guess so, the Release Team will give their +1/-1 by approving or rejecting the upload, right?
<mterry> jbicha, fair enough  :)
<Laney> I would say that you should document the uife in a bug
<mterry> Laney, I didn't file a formal one, wasn't sure it needed it.  Do you mean I should file one or just document this IRC conversation?
<Laney> both — the person who approves the upload might not necessarily read this conversation
<mterry> Laney, right.  But you're saying I need a further +1 on a UIFe bug.  i.e. this conversation does not represent a UIFe?
<ScottK> I didn't see any release team member approving the UIFe.
<Laney> no, I'm saying it does, just that you should put it onto LP for auditing
 * Laney will.
<mterry> Laney, OK
 * jbicha logs out for a few minutes
<mterry> Laney, where's the line on what kind of UI changes need a UIFe?  Like, anything that would likely impact screenshots?
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserInterfaceFreeze
<mterry> Laney, right.  So I gather from your response that it's a hardline any-changes-at-all-no-matter-how-small
<Laney> mterry: We/I usually don't know what the documentation contains, so defer to the people doing that work for their opinion, as happened here.
<Laney> If it's in the default install then any change might impact their work, so it's a courtesy to check that.
<mterry> Laney, k.  So always ask  :)
 * ScottK pokes unseeded Universe stuff out of the queue.
<astraljava> skaet: other: I apologise for realising this late the missing release mail from Xubuntu, you can find it here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-April/001098.html
<ScottK> OK.  Done.
<ScottK> (but the queue is slow)
<bjf> skaet: can i trouble an AA to pocket-copy linux-3.0.0-19.32, linux-backports-modules-3.0.0-3.0.0-19.12 and linux-meta-3.0.0-19.23 to -proposed please
<skaet> astraljava,  thanks.
<skaet> bjf, ack,   lets see if slangasek can help when he comes on line.  (if it hasn't been done by another AA already ;) )
<bjf> skaet: thanks, -18 was pretty bad and the sooner the better :-)
<skaet> gotcha.
<ScottK> skaet: The pad needs clearing up for release, but I didn't mess with it since I didn't know what needed to be saved.
<skaet> ScottK,   its got history enabled,  so feel free to clean up what you know is handled.
 * skaet goes to get the link,  for that alternate view
<ScottK> I didn't see what it started like for beta 2, so I'm not quite sure.
<skaet> ScottK,   are we talking the freeze pad,  or ubuntu-release pad?
<ScottK> The one that's in /topic.
<ScottK> The release one.
<ScottK> I guess the freeze one should be there too.
<skaet> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/ubuntu-release/latest - is history of the release images...
<skaet> I'll clean it now,  since I'm in.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<skaet> We'll start using it again,  when we turn off the cron job
<ScottK> That would should probably have a pointer to the freeze one until then.
<Laney> can we get -t in here?
<skaet> I'll put the pad for the freeze archive up in the header later today.  agree makes sense to have it handy.
 * skaet wondering if flooded the bot on #ubuntu-meeting...  anyone seeing what I put?
<slangasek> infinity: yes, the .py was a symlink (so that it's importable for testing)
<ScottK> skaet: FYI, I'll do Kubuntu since AFAIK Riddell is away.
<skaet> thanks ScottK
<slangasek> hey, who accepted flashplugin-nonfree?  It depends on the new version of update-manager still in the queue
<slangasek> ScottK: ?
<slangasek> sorry, it was sloppy of me to rely on the accept being delayed until the update-notifier had gone in
<slangasek> (update-notifier, not update-manager)
<ScottK> slangasek: That was me.  It was unseeded multiverse, so technically not frozen.
<slangasek> yep - as I said, sloppy of me
<slangasek> ScottK: any chance you can review u-n?  Otherwise I should do another flashplugin upload to revert
<slangasek> (and sit on it until u-n is accepted)
<ScottK> I'll take a look.
<slangasek> thanks
<slangasek> infinity made a start of it yesterday, but he's conferencing in California so I don't expect to see him for a while yet this morning :P
<ScottK> slangasek: Did this get an ack from translations?
<slangasek> bjf: looking at the kernel now
<bjf> slangasek: cool
<slangasek> ScottK: it did not; I reasoned that, since the only time anyone will see this message is in a case where the upgrade/install otherwise would have failed with an opaque error, untranslated is better than nothing.  But I can talk to them, in any case
<ScottK> slangasek: They should be notified, but I agree it shouldn't block.
 * ScottK wonders how long until this cron job generates an "Ubuntu phones home" scare.
<slangasek> heh
<ScottK> slangasek: There are several Makefile.in that vanish in your change.  That seems a bit surprising to me.  Is that expected?
<slangasek> ScottK: hmm, it's not something I expected; let me have a closer look, it could be my screw-up or it could be a screw-up of the previous upload
<ScottK> Thanks
<slangasek> bjf: kernel copy done
<slangasek> ScottK: btw, I think the new qt has regressed drag-and-drop in mumble; I need to muster my facts and file a bug on that
<bjf> slangasek: thanks
<ScottK> slangasek: OK.
<ScottK> fabo: ^^^
<fabo> slangasek: it seems to work for me
<slangasek> fabo: are you using unity-2d?  it's specific to unity-2d
<slangasek> unity-2d+mumble
<slangasek> (I took a poll)
<fabo> slangasek: ah true. I'm under KDE.
<slangasek> please don't spend any time on it just yet, I'm going to narrow it down a little more (restart desktop; try to downgrade qt) before filing a bug
<fabo> ok
<slangasek> ScottK: beautiful; the u-n source package that was uploaded FTBFS due to missing files.  Please reject and I'll look at how that happened
<ScottK> OK.
<slangasek> sorry, I build-tested out of the branch, not off the .dsc
<slangasek> ah of course, bzr-builddeb hook that calls autogen.sh, and ignores missing tools :P
<slangasek> ScottK: thanks for the careful scrutiny
<ScottK> slangasek: Done.  FWIW, from what I could tell from staring at the intended changes they seemed fine.
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<ScottK> slangasek: You'll be filing a bzr-builddeb bug, right?
<slangasek> it's a bug in update-notifier's hook (specifically, its autogen.sh), not in bzr-builddeb itself
<slangasek> so I have to file an mvo bug
<ScottK> Oh.  OK.
<ScottK> ;-)
<jelmer> slangasek, infinity: sorry about the multiple sync requests earlier; I hadn't realized they were being manually approved now
<slangasek> :)
<jelmer> I guess the past few syncs during freeze I did were just acked very very quickly
<slangasek> fyi, looks like there'll be another apt upload soon to make rosetta happy; we had stripped headers off the .pot files in the build tree to avoid build-time timestamp skew, and now rosetta doesn't like the headerless .pot files
<skaet> ack
<slangasek> (this is non-critical for release since the translations themselves haven't changed, so rosetta already has a perfectly good set of imported strings; but we should tidy up if possible)
 * skaet nods
<slangasek> ScottK: new u-n tarball uploaded, end-to-end build-tested this time
<ScottK> OK.  I'll look in a few minutes.
<slangasek> thanks
<mdeslaur> could someone please take a look at virt-manager ^
<mdeslaur> it's a simple regression fix for a recent patch
 * slangasek takes virt-manager, to rebuild some of his karma
<mdeslaur> hehe
<skaet> :)
<ScottK> waiting for it to get diffy.
<skaet> slangasek,  in scanning the lang-packs in the queue,  they're pretty much looking like automatic updates.   Anything in particular I should be looking for other than anomolies?
 * skaet would like to get them through before Tuesday,  when unity lands.
<skaet> infinity,  could you take a look at the compiz ones in the queue (GLES2 related)?   your travel plans permitting.
<slangasek> mdeslaur: accepting, though I would note that 127.0.0.1 is not the only possible loopback address that could be affected here
<slangasek> mdeslaur: so perhaps a more robust fix is wanted long-term
<slangasek> skaet: language packs are always automatic updates in at least some sense; the challenge is making sure we didn't wind up with mismatched pairs of packages uploaded, such that the packs for a language become uninstallable after accept
<slangasek> and I don't know that we have any good tools for checking this
<ScottK> slangasek: Accepted. Don't forget about notifying translators (if you haven't already).
<mdeslaur> slangasek: yes, I agree. upstream's logic about what's local and what's not is pretty flawed.
<slangasek> ScottK: thanks, drafting mail to ubuntu-translators now
<ScottK> Great.
<cjwatson> ev: it's been on nusakan for some months, yes
<slangasek> cjwatson: bug #967348 came up in the lubuntu release report today; do you know what's going on there?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 967348 in lubuntu-meta "obconf is in the seed, but not in the ISO" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967348
<cjwatson> I've got about one minute here, let me look quickly
 * cjwatson takes bets on the germinate task being bogus
<slangasek> :)
<cjwatson> it's not a problem in current images AFAICS (from comparing livefs build logs), so don't worry about it for now.  I'll do some archaeology when I get a chance
<cjwatson> it was probably something to do with lubuntu being schizophrenic about whether they want recommends or not
<cjwatson> (they build with --no-install-recommends, but use () seed entries ...)
<slangasek> cjwatson: ack, thanks for looking
<skaet> slangasek, re: language packs,  ack.
 * skaet --> traveling for a while now.   back on later.
<slangasek> skaet: have set bug importances for a few on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects/opened, but the remaining 'undecided' ones for foundations are all duplicates of bugs that do have the importance set; I think this is a bug in the report.
<slangasek> it even shows bugs as "new" when the master bug is "fix released"
<slangasek> skaet: who maintains this report?  stgraber, or someone on QA?
<skaet> slangasek,  jibel says he's just put in a fix about the duplicates.
<slangasek> ok
<skaet> lets see how it looks after that gets applied, and then if further clean up is necessary.
<slangasek> so that list of open defects should get a lot smaller shortly
 * skaet still thinks launchpad should shadow status of bugs from master to its duplicates... :P
<skaet> thanks for looking at them slangasek.
<slangasek> it does that for 'confirmed' status, and it's annoying as hell to get extra bug mail every time it does :-P
<slangasek> no problem
<slangasek> skaet: so as far as langpacks, given that the only affected images will be DVDs, I think it's best to just accept them all and look at uninstallability afterwards
<slangasek> anything else will be a lot more effort right now for little gain
<skaet> slangasek.  ok,  will do as soon as I get back on line.
<slangasek> I can do it now if you like
<skaet> slangasek,  while before daily build,   and I'd like to study them a bit.
<slangasek> ok
<skaet> thanks.
<infinity> slangasek: s/conferencing/travelling and day-offing/
<infinity> No one review/accept compiz-plugins until the above compiz is built and installed.
<infinity> (Or just wait for my plane to land in 4 hours, and I'll do it)
<infinity> Oh, nevermind, Oli actually gave it a properly-versioned build-dep.
<ScottK> Who is doing the skype packages now?  I have an email I need to forward them.
<micahg> ScottK: looks like mvo or slangasek from the last round of uploads
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> It might be good if the maintainer field was updated in the skype packages to point at someone who still works at Canonical.
<infinity> Probably. :P
<infinity> skaet: You're not planning on accepting the langpacks by hand, are you?
<infinity> skaet: I can just accept the mess in one go on ftpmaster.
<skaet> infinity,   was planning on going through them as education for me mostly.
<skaet> not a big overhead really.
<infinity> That way lies madness.
<skaet> lol
<infinity> Manually auditing packages that are auto-generated (several hundred of them!) sounds like masoshism.
<infinity> masochism, too.
<infinity> Typing hard.
<skaet> I was planning on looking at about 20-30 to get feel for pattern, then applying a bulk operation.
 * skaet is not that much of a masochist
<infinity> You can't do them in bulk by more than a few at t atime.
<infinity> Web UI will timeout.
<infinity> Which was why I was offering to just one-shot the mess with a wildcard. :P
<skaet> infinity,  ok,  go ahead.
<skaet> (and thank you)
<slangasek> infinity: mmm, from the package relationships compiz really ought to have gone to -proposed
<slangasek> fwiw
<slangasek> ogra_: ^^ I guess that's your upload, so :)
<ScottK> slangasek: You have mail.
<slangasek> ScottK: reading, thanks
<ScottK> Great.
<slangasek> and yes, we should update the maintainer field; though I think I'll hold off on doing that until we have a permanent maintainer for it :P
<ScottK> slangasek: How about making a role address that can be pointed to whomever when they show up.
<slangasek> well, ideally the role address is "file a bug against the package in launchpad"
<slangasek> since https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype will continue to work
<ScottK> We still have maintainer address.
<ScottK> partner-packaging@canonical.com
<slangasek> there are many packages in partner which (now) each have different maintainers; creating a catch-all role address isn't going to make mailing the maintainer a more useful operation
<slangasek> any more than mailing ubuntu-devel about a package in universe is
 * skaet holding off on clicking accept on the langpacks she's looked at already to not much up infinity's bulk one.
<infinity> skaet: Oh, they've all been accepted for a while.
<infinity> skaet: The bot just suppresses them for sanity.
<skaet> infinity,  weird,   still working on the upload queue web page.
 * skaet goes and forces a refresh 
<skaet> yeah,  langpacks gone,  but the other bits are gone now too....
<slangasek> which other bits?
<slangasek> there are 12 packages in the queue
<skaet> slangasek,   no packages in the unapproved queue now...
<slangasek> there are
<skaet> ok,  have I entered the twilight zone?
<skaet> Show: uploads with names like:
<skaet> The Unapproved queue is empty.
<slangasek> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1
<skaet> is what I'm seeing...
<slangasek> shows 12 packages for me
<skaet> yeah,  that was from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1
<skaet> yes,  I have entered the twilight zone.
<slangasek> cool
<skaet> refreshed yet again and now 12 packages.
<slangasek> bring us back some pig people
<skaet> will do.
<ScottK> Doing gnome-contacts
<ScottK> Also evolution-mapi
<skaet> Thanks ScottK.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Archive: frozen | http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-frozen-archive | Precise Pangolin Release Coordination.  Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | we accept payment in cash, check or chocolate covered ants | melior malum quod cognoscis
<cnd> skaet, I have a potential random corruption bug fix in bug 975356 for xorg-server
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975356 in xorg-server "Logging from signal context is unsafe" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975356
<cnd> we are building a test package in a ppa and will ask some people to test it out
<cnd> but if all goes well I would like to get it in before final freeze
<cnd> at this point, I'm just noting it for your reference
<skaet> thanks cnd.    getting rid of random corruptions would be good.    want to avoid it landing with some things though.
<skaet> so timing it in may be needed.
<skaet> when fix is ready,  start the conversation off, and we'll figure out the best spot.
<cnd> ok
<superm1> skaet: when you get a chance, can you help review the myth* packages in unapproved, specifically the ones that should help bring our ISO size down (mythbuntu-live-autostart, mythbuntu-meta, mythbuntu-default-settings)?  was hoping to get at least those in for the next ISO spin to see if that's enough to get us back within limits.  the others are less critical to be reviewed before next ISO spin
<skaet> superm1,  in a meeting, but will do it right after.
<superm1> thanks!
 * cjwatson turns bug 971735 into an FFe
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 971735 in golang "[FFe] Update golang to Go 1 in Precise" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971735
 * doko supports the FFe
<tumbleweed> it seems fairly no-brainer
<cjwatson> (I'll have to wait a bit before I can actually use syncpackage on it - it's still in incoming)
 * ScottK looks at python2.7.
<ScottK> doko: I accepted python2.7. It'd be nice if the next time the documentation in debian/changelog on the differences from Debian could be at least slightly more verbose.
<doko> ScottK, yeah, just forgot
<ScottK> OK.
<doko> there's still an opportunity to do this for the final release =)
<slangasek> doko must like buying skaet beer
<doko> I do. just approve the expenses ;-P
<ScottK> slangasek: We've had three failed to upload due to alleged bzip2 integrity errors, all on armhf.  I have this sneaking suspicion it's not the packages that are broken.
<ScottK> Maybe someone could have a look?
<slangasek> ScottK: example?
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/0.2.7-0ubuntu2/+build/3387899/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armhf.unity-greeter_0.2.7-0ubuntu2_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/0.2.7-0ubuntu2/+build/3387899
<cjwatson> it's not the packages, and we've seen it before, but not debugged
<ScottK> OK.  Just retry them then?
<cjwatson> the solution is to get a webops to remove the chroot filecache and then retry
<cjwatson> unfortunately I'm not sure there are any webops around over the Easter weekend ...
<cjwatson> well
<cjwatson> if you retry and manage to get a different builder, that would work too
<cjwatson> are they all the same builder?  I could disable the busted one.
<ScottK> They are all nasl
<ScottK> If you could do that, it would help.
<cjwatson> I've disabled it
<cjwatson> I think
<cjwatson> oh damnit
<cjwatson> ok, actually disabled now
<ScottK> OK.  I was still preparing my ubuntu-build invocation.
<ScottK> Retrying now.
<ScottK> Somebody beat me on unity-greeter.  I got the other two.
<ScottK> Thanks cjwatson.
<cjwatson> cool
 * cjwatson checks for more in the API
<cjwatson> I see 148 ...
<ScottK> Ouch.
<cjwatson> let me just sanity-check that
<ScottK> I was using http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/ which lags, so I probably just saw the first few.
<cjwatson> broken builders can fail lots of builds very quickly
<cjwatson> I'd like to check that they're all nasl; the API doesn't tell me the builder so I'll have to quickly screen-scrape I think
<ScottK> Probably many of those are from the rebuild.
<cjwatson> I'm only checking in the rebuild
<cjwatson> already checked the primary archive
<ScottK> ok
<cjwatson> >>> archive = lp.load('https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20120328')
<cjwatson> >>> cpp = archive.getBuildRecords(build_state='Chroot problem')
 * cjwatson breaks out BeautifulSoup
<ScottK> cjwatson: The first retry succeeded, so definite progress.
 * cjwatson waits for this to screen-scrape 148 LP pages ...
<cjwatson> >>> [cp for cp in cpp if builder(cp) != 'nasl']
<cjwatson> [<build at https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20120328/+build/3344376>, <build at https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20120328/+build/3339244>]
<cjwatson> those two are different problems - hash sum mismatch on the archive, which is transient
<cjwatson> so retrying the lot now
<ScottK> I'm glad I noticed it before you vanished for the night.
<cjwatson> should all be kicked now
 * cjwatson <3 the API
<cjwatson> avoiding that screen-scraping is probably a matter of http://paste.ubuntu.com/918003/ plus tests
<cjwatson> which I'll sort out at some more convenient time
<ScottK> Nice.
<cjwatson> then it'd've been [cp for cp in cpp if cp.builder.name != 'nasl']
<skaet> superm1,    have gone through the myth* ones,  looking reasonable to me.   approving now.
<superm1> thanks skaet
<slangasek> ^^ flashplugin-nonfree fixes a major regression in this morning's upload; evidently there was a latent bug in the update-alternatives handling that didn't show up on upgrades (bug #975426), so I'd appreciate having that reviewed asap
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975426 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-installer failed to install during system installation: no alternatives for mozilla-flashplugin." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975426
<slangasek> oh wait, technically that's not frozen anyway
<phillw> slangasek: I've been following... 11.2.202.228ubuntu1  /  11.2.202.228ubuntu3 the same release as I grabbed from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect and installed via Alien?
 * slangasek self-accepts :P
<slangasek> phillw: I don't know
<slangasek> it probably is, but why would you use alien for this when it's packaged in multiverse+partner :)
<phillw> slangasek: because I did not know it was & used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<phillw> so, some modifcations are required if you have moved things :)
<slangasek> phillw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash "install Flash by going to the Ubuntu Software Center"?
<phillw> slangasek: my very little tiny voice... but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats is the better apge?
<phillw> s/apge/page
<slangasek> phillw: the only mention I see of flash on there is a pointer to the subpage :)
<phillw> slangasek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Easy_Install
<phillw> one click links :)
<infinity> I still see no mention there of alien...
<phillw> infinity: there is none.
<phillw> the links used to work
<phillw> I'm told that flash has moved repos?
<slangasek> no, it hasn't
<infinity> phillw: flashplugin-nonfree has been in multiverse for most (if not all) of the history of Ubuntu.
<hallyn> just popped in to make sure someone (daviey?) knows about bug 975240
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975240 in qemu-kvm "unaccelerated qemu is broken" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975240
<phillw> hmm, not really sure then. I'll reboot from a beta 2 system, but am sure flash is not available by default & needs an extra repo.
<Daviey> hallyn: How about we fix bugs, rather than discover them :P.... Thanks for rasing, tracking.
<Daviey> phillw: It used to be in partner aswell..
 * Laney points Daviey at bug #970782 :P
<cjwatson> At least as of Ubuntu 7.04, when we enabled multiverse by default, there's been some way to install Flash in packaged form by default.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 970782 in dovecot "[FFe] Please upgrade dovecot to version 2.0.19" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/970782
<cjwatson> (And even before that I think there may have been some scheme to enable it when you asked for Flash.  I forget.)
<phillw> cjwatson: infinity so, is there a way for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats to work in 12,04?
<cjwatson> I don't really understand why they wouldn't already.
<cjwatson> The link is to apt:ubuntu-restricted-extras; ubuntu-restricted-extras Depends: ubuntu-restricted-addons Recommends: adobe-flashplugin | flashplugin-installer
<Daviey> Laney: jamespage has been working on a diff for that.. I'm not going to sponsor it, but have some follow up questions.. The earliest I expect to catch him is Monday, or Tuesday.  I'll disucss with him, before approving.
<cjwatson> The repository containing adobe-flashplugin isn't enabled by default, but the repository containing flashplugin-installer (and everything else there) is.
<cjwatson> Unless there's some multiarch problem on amd64, I suppose.
<phillw> cjwatson: Okies, I'll boot up my 12.04 beta CD and double check, but it will be tomorrow.... bed time calls :)
<Laney> Daviey: huh, OK, I thought it was ready since there's a branch.
<Laney> and a build log
<phillw> the chatter is that it does not work.
<cjwatson> On amd64 I believe the dependency is just on flashplugin-installer.
<cjwatson> The chatter needs to be accompanied by logs :-)
<Daviey> Laney: Yeah, a branch without a MP doesn't show compelte intent IMO.  Thereofre, not happy to sponsor it in his absence.
<phillw> cjwatson: that is what I am here for :)
<Laney> as you wish
<Laney> it keeps catching my eye
<Daviey> Laney: it's on my radar now.. sorry for missing it.
<slangasek> phillw: it is available, exactly as that page says, by installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package; this requires only the multiverse repository and a network connection.
<slangasek> in fact, people installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package at install time and hitting a bug with the flash package is *why* I just mentioned it...
<jbicha> phillw: this page works too https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html
<phillw> slangasek: thanks, what needs adding to that page to get people to add multiverse?
<Daviey> Laney: I'm actually happy with it, but i'd still like to check with james.. If you are keener, i wouldn't be upset if you sponsored :)
<cjwatson> phillw: nothing, it's enabled by default
<cjwatson> has been since 7.04
<Laney> Daviey: I can't sponsor it, and I'm trying to shy away from thinking about the FFe (hence the ping :P)
<cjwatson> furthermore, even if it weren't enabled by default, the form of that link is such that it ought to get enabled when the link is activated
<cjwatson> (or enabled for that package only, whatever the exact semantics are, I forget - but in any case it's moot since multiverse is on by default)
<phillw> cjwatson:  I'll go back to the chatter & try and formulate a bug as to why it is not working. As ever, thanks for the information.
<cjwatson> sure - not trying to say there's no problem, just that, whatever it is, I think it's unlikely that the fix is to change the documentation
<slangasek> well again, depending on when you were hearing this chatter, you may be talking about the bug that was just fixed
<cjwatson> yep
<cjwatson> urgh, autopkgtest + LP test suite == laptop running like molasses
<Daviey> Let the cloud be with you.
<cjwatson> 'cos what I want is more things to debug
<Daviey> meanie.
<cjwatson> also, #include <stdwetstringcomplaint.h>
<cjwatson> roll on FTTC
<cjwatson> MP submitted to add that builder property.
#ubuntu-release 2012-04-07
 * ScottK just reviewed unity-scope-video-remote
 * ScottK does quantum too
<jamespage> Daviey, I am around if you have questions re that FFe for dovecot (might be a bit async)
<Daviey> jamespage: Is the merge ready?  If so, what testing did *you* do with it?  Did you see any risk?
<jamespage> Daviey: branch is ready - I did the testing as described in the bug report
<jamespage> I discussed with zul and ivoks in #ubuntu-server as well; also checked for any reported regressions on upstream dev mailing list for 2.0.19
<jamespage> I think the risks are minimal - its only a point upgrade with mainly bug fixes
<Daviey> jamespage: great, ACK'd the bug, please upload when you choose.
<jamespage> Daviey, ack - will do later today
<skaet> Daviey, can you do the maas review?    would like to see if we can get it into tonight's builds.
<skaet> ^ just cleaning up some licensing.   handled.
<Daviey> skaet: looking
<skaet> thanks Daviey
<Daviey> skaet: Yep, i looked at that before it was upload.  It's good to go!  Thanks.
<skaet> coolio. lets get it in then.
<skaet> Anything else about to land this weekend to keep an eye out for?
<superm1> can someone axe the sync request for xbmc 2:11.0~git20120403.ec33f1f+repack1-3 ? i'm going to re-request w/ 2:11.0~git20120403.ec33f1f+repack1-4 which will fix FTBFS on non i386/amd64
<Laney> where's the FFe?
<superm1> i was just going to update the needs packaging bug for it in a few moments
<superm1> it just made it into debian new the last day ro two
<superm1> Laney: bug 307162
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 307162 in ubuntu "FFe: sync xbmc from Debian" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307162
<Laney> I checked pidgin emesene sound-juicer checkinstall and they all look OK to accept
<Laney> nvidia-texture-tools xbmc in NEW too
<infinity> Laney: Thanks.
<Laney> also came across bug #975778 which will require another upload of ubuntu-wallpapers
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975778 in ubuntu-wallpapers "ubuntu-wallpapers-karmic conflicts with ubuntu-wallpapers-extra" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975778
<Laney> I proposed a branch for it if someone fancies looking (also requires an AA to remove the old source).
 * Laney goes away for a bit
 * ScottK pushes unseeded stuff through.
 * ScottK looks at m-d-s.
<ScottK> superm1: Is xbmc supposed to be accepted?  There's a note in our etherpad indicating you said not.
#ubuntu-release 2012-04-08
<ScottK> infinity: I see you are a step ahead of me and already fixed libomxil-bellagio.
<ScottK> Rejected the superseded xbmc binaries in any case.
<ScottK> Checking qapt.
<ScottK> Don't accept that one.
<ScottK> We'll have a new upload in a bit.
<infinity> ScottK: Yeah, a bit ahead.  I'm trying to sort out locally how to make xbmc armhf-friendly.
<infinity> ScottK: Which is leading me to an ICE, so maybe it's a lost cause for now. :P
<rsalveti> infinity: that's the weird thing, we got it to build at our PPA, probably a different config option
<rsalveti> infinity: https://code.launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+recipe/xbmc-eden-daily-precise
<rsalveti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/xbmc/xbmc-linaro-pkg-precise/view/head:/debian/rules
<rsalveti> if you want to compare the build options with yours
<infinity> Well, --enable-neon is wrong there, for Ubuntu.
<rsalveti> sure, but don't think that this is what causing you the issue
<rsalveti> I didn't yet check in details, just saw it
<infinity> Upstream configure is also universally setting -mfloat-abi=softfp.
<infinity> So, I patched that out.
<infinity> And now I get an ICE later on.
<infinity> Could just be entirely different versions between your PPA and the Debian packages?
<rsalveti> infinity: well, we're using the released eden, probably a bit similar with the debian one
<infinity> Although.  Only by about a day, if the date-as-version is to be believed.
<rsalveti> and we got it to build for a few months already
<infinity> Okay, you carry an armhf patch here.
<infinity> And other bits.
<infinity> I might just merge your packaging with the Debian one, and see how that works for me.
<infinity> rsalveti: Thanks for the pointer.
<rsalveti> yeah, true, avik is maintaining this package, and I remember he had to create an armhf specific patch for a ftbfs
<rsalveti> quite a while ago
<rsalveti> so that could be the fix you're looking for
<infinity> Right, your armhf patch basically covers the configure fix I did locally, though.
<infinity> So.
<infinity> Hrm.
<infinity> That probably still won't fix my ICE.
<rsalveti> I think there's another one
<rsalveti> let me look
<infinity> You have other bits here that aren't in Debian's, though, I'll look.
<rsalveti> infinity: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/xbmc/xbmc-linaro-pkg-precise/view/head:/debian/patches/0011-Fixing-MathUtils.h-for-armel.patch
<infinity> Yeah, this source is a complete mess.
<infinity> It's been a long time since I've seen a gcc-warnings-per-file ratio this dense. :P
<rsalveti> you might also need http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/xbmc/xbmc-linaro-pkg-precise/view/head:/debian/patches/0013-WinSystemX11GLES-Avoid-closing-X11-window-otherwise-.patch later on
<rsalveti> but not critical, and we can fix once you get it to build
<infinity> They desperately need someone anal-retentive upstream to go through this, warning-by-warning.
<rsalveti> yup
<infinity> I'm actually amazed it works on Windows.
<rsalveti> hahah, yeah
<infinity> Unless they're using mingw32 there.
<infinity> Cause MSVC++ would probably just barf on this source and flip them the virtual bird.
<infinity> rsalveti: If you've got a good handle on what needs to be done here, I won't mind terribly if you give me new xbmc packages for precise. :P
<infinity> (And I can go back to planning my fpc transition)
<rsalveti> infinity: sure, I can handle that
<rsalveti> infinity: I'm planning to do a few things tonight already :-)
<infinity> rsalveti: s/armel/armel armhf/ should be enough for debian/control and debian/rules.  And then all the Linaro patches.
<rsalveti> infinity: ok
<infinity> (At least, I hope that's enough to make it happy)
<rsalveti> let me start my icecc enviroment :-)
<infinity> Do you guys normally forward this stuff to upstreams and/or Debian?
<rsalveti> infinity: yes, we didn't yet do to xbmc because we just enabled the build for precise, and for oneiric with have tons of other patches
<rsalveti> but that's always the goal
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> Kay, just checking.
<infinity> rsalveti: internal compiler error: in fp_immediate_constant, at config/arm/arm.c:13419
<infinity> ^-- Same ICE I got locally.
<rsalveti> infinity: hm, ok, will check
<infinity> rsalveti: That MathUtils patch might fix it.  I haven't looked at what config/arm/arm.c does...
<infinity> This is all obviously kinda fragile in a lot of places, given that the same source succeeded on Ubuntu/powerpc and failed on Debian/powerpc...
<infinity> Can you spell b-r-i-t-t-l-e?
<infinity> Okay, even more special.  It succeeded on Ubuntu's PPC buildds, but not my local Ubuntu/PPC build...
<infinity> Best source EVER.
<infinity> Oh, hah: Illegal instruction
<infinity> I'm guessing it's building with altivec or something.
<infinity> (Which the G5 buildds could handle, my local machine can't)
<infinity> I'll look at that later, after you make armhf work.
<rsalveti> hm, weird, are you using a clean local build?
<rsalveti> ok
<infinity> rsalveti: Oh, a hint on upstream's configure, you might want to call it with the "we're using tegra" flag (I forget what the flag was, but grepping for tegra should do).
<rsalveti> infinity: yeah, I remember that
<rsalveti> probably because of neon
<infinity> rsalveti: Since that's pretty much exactly Ubuntu's target.  arch=armv7-a, tune=cortex-a9, neon off.
<infinity> (we might actually tune for a8 by default, but we should be tuning for a9, IMO, so it wouldn't hurt for something CPU intensive like xbmc)
<rsalveti> yeah
<infinity> rsalveti: On a vaguely related note, if you and your minions are currently carrying any other arm-specific patches in PPAs that aren't in Precise, could you spend the next week or so finding those and getting them sponsored before we go into final freeze?
<infinity> rsalveti: Things that aren't too scary to review, anyway, and obviously can't break other arches. ;)
<rsalveti> infinity: sure, that's something I requested already last week, but I'll keep my eye on it
<infinity> (I realise xbmc is kinda special here, since it wasn't *in* Ubuntu until yesterday)
<rsalveti> yeah
<infinity> rsalveti: Also stop slacking and become a core-dev.
<infinity> kthx. ;)
<rsalveti> infinity: I'll be applying for next cycle, I didn't want to become a core-dev because then I'd be forced to review and apply all patches from others
<rsalveti> and I could become a blocker easily
<rsalveti> what kind of worked, wookey pushed a bunch of fixes, marcin is now motu
<infinity> rsalveti: There's a whole sponsorship team (and queue, and process) for that sort of thing.  Get your people to talk to our people and smooth that out if it's not working for them/us.
<infinity> rsalveti: (wookey seems to have learned this cycle).
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> that was my goal
<rsalveti> we're improving
<rsalveti> :-)
<infinity> Still, I think *you* should be core-dev.  You have the skills, and we'd like you. :P
<infinity> I'm happy with wookey continuing to be sponsored, while he learns our quirks.
<rsalveti> yeah, maybe will apply for the meeting we usually have at uds
<rsalveti> will be at uds this time as well
<infinity> \o/
<infinity> I should be at Connect too, I think.
<infinity> So, I can bug you twice in a row about it.
<infinity> With violence.
<rsalveti> cool :-)
<rsalveti> lol
 * infinity decides to do something non-work-related for a bit on his long weekend.
<infinity> rsalveti: Ping me if you get xbmc happy (or if you give up and decide to have a weekend).
<rsalveti> infinity: sure, will fix it ;-)
<rsalveti> enjoy
 * ScottK looks at qapt again.
<Laney> infinity: omxil-bellagio> You don't mind the circular depends?
<infinity> Laney: It's mildly unfortunate, but it does the trick.
<infinity> Laney: It pretty much guarantees they go in the same dpkg run so, in practice, it does what I want it to do.
<infinity> Laney: And undoing the lib/bin split, while a viable solution right now, is a no-go if anyone plans to multi-arch the library.
<infinity> Laney: (Then again, it may be that the plugin registry it maintains would need rethinking in the face of multiarching too, I dunno)
<infinity> (accepting obviously-correct base-installer fix)
 * infinity flip-flops between sleep, or a run to Subway for a 4am snack...
<rsalveti> infinity: got xbmc to build, will create the proper debdiff and make it available at a ppa to be sure it's building for all archs
<tumbleweed> could an archive-admin please unblacklist xnee. bug 973872
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973872 in ubuntu "Sync xnee 3.11-1 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973872
 * ScottK looks at ubuntu-defaults-zh-cn and purges unseeded.
<CareBear\> porn?
<CareBear\> hm, wrong channel, but ok
<superm1> rsalveti: once you verify, would you mind sharing it with amejia (the debian maintainer)?  could easily put it in debian then and resync
<superm1> oh and thanks for helping out on alternate architectures btw :)
<rsalveti> superm1: sure
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: done
<tumbleweed> thanks
<ScottK> superm1: does that mean you're good with accepting what we have now (xbmx)?
<superm1> ScottK: yeah -4 can be accepted
<ScottK> superm1: Thanks.
<superm1> ScottK: if rsalveti's patch lands upstream we'll resync with that, but it's just for fixing FTBFS for arm* arch'
<ScottK> Right.  There was a note not to accept it and check with you,so I'm just closing the loop.  Thanks.
<ScottK> DOne.
<superm1> thanks
#ubuntu-release 2013-04-01
 * Elbrus wants to upload a fix in raring for his package cacti (Debian bug 702690 http://bugs.debian.org/702690)
<ubot2`> Debian bug 702690 in cacti "cacti: Multilevel tree doesn't work with jstree in 0.8.8a+dfsg-3" [Normal,Open]
<Elbrus> documentation suggest that a freeze exception is needed
<infinity> Elbrus: No exception needed if it's just a bug fix.
<Elbrus> ok
<Elbrus> upload to raring or raring-proposed?
<infinity> Upload to Debian, ideally, and then sync it.
<Elbrus> via experimental is still fine?
<infinity> Yup.
<Elbrus> ok, I will do it that way then
<infinity> Though, don't you want the fix in unstable?
<infinity> Or is the bug only when mixed with experimental packages?
<infinity> Elbrus: Anyhow, however you choose to upload it to Debian, if you're not an Ubuntu developer (are you?), just poke me when it's in Debian, and I'll sync it.
<infinity> If you are an Ubuntu developer, just run 'syncpackage -d experimental cacti' after giving LP a bit of time to learn about the Debian upload.
<Elbrus> infinity: I have upload rights for cacti
<Elbrus> and I am still wondering if I should bother the RT in Debian with this fix, as it is major annoyance for large sites, but I don't think release critical
<Elbrus> nevertheless, I like to fix this in Ubuntu.
<infinity> Elbrus: Well, uploading to unstable doesn't mean you HAVE to bother the RT with it, if you don't care about it being in wheezy. :P
<infinity> Elbrus: But experimental works too, your package, your call.
<Elbrus> infinity: exactly, but it is what I was doubting about
 * Elbrus likes to keep unstable available for RC bug fixes as he has done with most of his other packages, he uses experimental for Ubuntu stuff now.
<infinity> Yeah, I've been doing similar.  Can't wait for wheezy to release.
<infinity> So I can break the world with the new glibc for jessie. :P
<Elbrus> me too
<Elbrus> just a ignorant question: until when is it appropriate for ME to improve the cacti package in raring?
<Elbrus> I have several (annoyance) bug fixes in the pipe-line
<Elbrus> nothing big
<infinity> It's a universe package, we don't formally freeze universe until right before release, really.
<Elbrus> ok
<Elbrus> so if I want to get the blame, I can continue until release ;)
<infinity> But, from the POV of getting a bit of testing and being a responsible uploader, if I were you, I'd set a personal deadline of "a couple of weeks before release, except for critical fixes" or similar.
<Elbrus> not that I would want that though
<Elbrus> right. So that would be until NOW.
<infinity> Or a week or two from now, yeah.
<infinity> But if you have a bunch of stuff queued up, I'd just do it all now so you have time to notice all the ways you messed up and upload a fix or two. ;)
<Elbrus> cacti is uploading to unstable now
<Elbrus> how long does it take before LP learns about it?
<infinity> An hour or two after dinstall, IIRC.
<infinity> And I don't remember when dinstall is, so that wasn't a helpful answer.
<Elbrus> :)
<Elbrus> but thanks anyway
<Riddell> hmm, where's the style sheet gone? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Riddell> ah hah, missing semi colon
<ogra_> hmm, cadejo.buildd looks unhapppy today
<ogra_> oh, and foyal.buildd seems to be even unhappier
<ogra_> *royal
<cjwatson> Riddell: whoops, thanks.  deployed.
<Riddell> where are we in beta testing?  cron disabled but nothing on the iso tracker?
<Riddell> oh it's probably a holiday in various christian countries so maybe not much happening today, I'll just do some smoke testing
<cjwatson> Riddell: cron's still enabled
<cjwatson> allegedly ... not sure why e.g. no Ubuntu Desktop or Kubuntu images
<Riddell> not even logs
 * ogra_ only sees failures for cadejo and royal builds 
<ogra_> *empty failures
<ogra_> royal seems to be completely dead though, which would explain it
<cjwatson> there are livefs logs - but ah yes, a bunch of builds stuck on ssh to royal
<cjwatson> cdimage@nusakan:~$ ps xf | grep --count 'ssh.*royal'
<cjwatson> 16
<ogra_> yep
<cjwatson> ogra_: lots of this in cron mail:
<cjwatson> /home/ogra/sync-phablet-images: 34: [: -gt: unexpected operator
<ogra_> cjwatson, oops, i'll quieten it ....
<ogra_> the IBS team changed the IP of the jenkins machine over the weekend ... so it became unreachable from nusakan ...
<cjwatson> I've killed all the ssh processes waiting for royal
<ogra_> RT is filed, but i guess IS will need its time
<cjwatson> but it'll still need to be cleaned up at the otehr end
<cjwatson> ogra_: did you already ask IS about royal?
<ogra_> nope
<cjwatson> I'll do that then
<ogra_> only noticed it's dead very  recently
<ogra_> (i dont tend to look at ppc builds)
<cjwatson> haven't asked about cadejo, I'll let you chase that down :)
<ogra_> heh, k
<cjwatson> cadejo's in a different state - e.g. it's responding to HTTP
<ogra_> right, might be a dangling lock again, let me do a manual build ... thats usually the quickest way to find out
<cjwatson> lockfile: Try praying, giving up on "/home/buildd/buildLiveCD.lock"
<cjwatson> ubuntu-server-armhf-omap on cadejo.buildd finished at 2013-04-01 06:29:02 (failed)
<cjwatson> from a cron mail
<ogra_> ah, thx
<ogra_> yeah, the usual issue
<ogra_> OH !
 * ogra_ looks at the crontab ... is buildlive now an automatic part of for-project ?
<cjwatson> cron.* but yes
<ogra_> can i still call it manually separately ?
<cjwatson> Yes
<ogra_> good
<cjwatson> It simplified the crontab a lot though
<ogra_> yeah, just noticed
<cjwatson> And at some point I'll make the stdout from buildlive go into the cd-build-logs
<cjwatson> Which will make it a bit more accessible
<ogra_> ++
<cjwatson> That'll be a matter of pushing it down into cdimage.build
<cjwatson> Some of the invocations changed, but mostly only for niche images
<cjwatson> Actually, no, changed for everything
<ogra_> sync-phablet-images shoudll exit 1 now if it cant reach jenkins
<cjwatson> buildlive ubuntu daily-live => for-project ubuntu buildlive daily-live
<cjwatson> buildlive was always anomalous so I made its interface more regular
<ogra_> oh, no vanguard ?
<ogra_> so i guess it will need an RT for cadejo to get sorted
<cjwatson> ask on #webops, somebody will probably notice at some point
<ogra_> ok
<rtg_> so what's the story on this beta freeze? I've got a nice fat stable kernel update ready to go for raring.
<bdmurray> slangasek: should wubi still be listed as a test case in the iso testing tracker?
<stgraber> bdmurray: did we announce we were dropping wubi yet?
<bdmurray> stgraber: no, I haven't seen that announcement from slanagsek yet
<stgraber> bdmurray: good. I have an action to remove it from the tracker and turn off the needed bits on nusakan once the announcement is out, but there's no reason to do this any earlier
<stgraber> would probably be a good idea to get the announcement out before beta-2 though
<ogra_> stgraber, iirc steve is off today
<ogra_> so wont happen before tomorrow
<ogra_> (there was a mail)
<stgraber> ogra_: right, tomorrow should still be good enough for beta2
<stgraber> ogra_: I've got a call with Steve and a few other release members tomorrow, will make sure it's mentioned there and taken care of this week
<ogra_> great !
<ogra_> (the sooner we get rid of wubi the better)
<balloons> how's things looking for final beta milestone?
<stgraber> I'm suspecting quite a few people are still enjoying a long easter weekend and we'll only know more tomorrow. Though the archive is frozen, so things shouldn't at least get any worse than they are currently ;)
<balloons> stgraber, :-) Just wanting to make sure it's up before 2200 UTC tomorrow.. We're having a testing event.. We do need images for it ;-)
<stgraber> should be. I think infinity is still on vacation today but should be back tomorrow (he's the release/cdimage contat for beta2)
<balloons> excellent.. :-)
 * tumbleweed catches up on FFes and attempts to be a more useful team member
<Elbrus> infinity: you still here?
<Elbrus> I just tried to sync cacti, but I got a "syncpackage: Error: HTTP Error 400: Bad Request"
<tumbleweed> Elbrus: pastebin?
<Elbrus> I also see cacti in the line here at 19:07
<tumbleweed> oh, right, was that the version you wanted to sync?
<Elbrus> http://pastebin.com/H2JqR7LZ
<tumbleweed> still, LP should allow two identical syncs in the queue
<Elbrus> tumbleweed: yes
<Elbrus> might be permissions? I got mine just recently, it is the first time I try
<tumbleweed> no, look at line 11
<tumbleweed> looks like your syncpackage is too old. you can work around that with -r raring-proposed
<Elbrus> aha, ok, so indeed raring-proposed is the right place. How are they synced to raring itself? time without bugs?
<Elbrus> or by the release team
<tumbleweed> we have a briteny
<Elbrus> right
<tumbleweed> *britney
<Elbrus> understood
<Elbrus> but I guess the sync is already requested? or did that line at 19:07 mean it didn't go well?
<tumbleweed> no, it's in the queue, wating to be accepted by a release team member. The archive is frozen
<tumbleweed> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue?queue_state=1
<Elbrus> ah, great.
<Elbrus> this morning I understood that frozen in Ubuntu was different (from my Debian perspective) in universe
<tumbleweed> Feature Freeze doesn't imply a frozen archive
<ScottK> Elbrus: It's mostly different in how hard we look at it before accepting.
<infinity> Elbrus: I synced it, sorry for the confusion. :P
<Elbrus> infinity: no problem, I was just looking forward to my first Ubuntu sync :)
<tumbleweed> work faster!
<ScottK> After all, if Ubuntu doesn't stand for sacrificing quality for speed, what does it stand for?
<tumbleweed> :)
<infinity> ScottK: Surely, we can have out cake and eat it too by sacrificing both.
<infinity> s/out/our/
<ScottK> Right.  It's the sacrificing speed part that the release team is responsible for.
<ScottK> Just say no.
<rtg_> infinity, can I sacrifice some stability by uploading a new kernel? lots of 3.8.5 stable update goodness.
<infinity> rtg_: Upload away, I'd rather have it tested in the beta than landing after.
<infinity> ScottK: Can you accept Tim's kernel when he uploads, I have to run off to the doctor.
<rtg_> infinity, coming your way in a bit then....
<infinity> stgraber: Or you ^
<ScottK> stgraber: You going to do it ^^^ ?
<stgraber> ScottK: yep, I'll take care of it
<rtg_> stgraber, linux, linux-meta, and linux-signed are all uploaded.
<stgraber> rtg_: thanks
<ScottK> stgraber: Thanks.
<stgraber> rtg_: all done
<rtg_> stgraber, ack, thanks
<slangasek> bdmurray, stgraber, ogra_: whoops, sorry - wubi mail sent now
<ogra_> ah, welcome back :)
<stgraber> slangasek: thanks, I'll take care of updating the QA tracker after the TB meeting
<ogra_> slangasek, hmm, given todays date you should probably have waited til tomorrow
<slangasek> no, it's not something that should be delayed further
<ScottK> And I don't think anyone will be fooled
<slangasek> and it's not all that funny, people will just have to use common sense :)
<ScottK> That's generally a risky approach (assume common sense)
<slangasek> yes, but in this case it's their own problem if they don't, not mine ;P
<ScottK> Yeah.  There is that.
<bdmurray> I forget is cdromupgrade not being on cds deliberate?
<stgraber> bdmurray: I think so, they only really made sense when you could dist-upgrade from the media
<stgraber> which you can't anymore
<stgraber> well, except for the flavours that kept the alternate media and maybe for server
<bdmurray> ah, right I'd forgotten about the alternate bit thanks
<infinity> stgraber: Thanks for accepting the kernels.
<stgraber> infinity: np, stable kernel updates are easy to review ;)
#ubuntu-release 2013-04-02
<infinity> I want to marry sagari and have sexy little powerpc babies with it.  Is that wrong?
<infinity> (Alternately, just buy a few more machines like it)
<infinity> Don't accept the d-i upload I just uploaded, I'll accept it once the PPC kernels publish.
<davmor2> cjwatson: Hey dude the UEFI + Secureboot would the Secureboot need to be enabled for the kernel to build against it or should it do it with the secureboot disabled do you know?
<cjwatson> I haven't had enough coffee to understand that - could you add in the punctuation to help me, please? :-)
<cjwatson> davmor2: do you mean "does UEFI Secure Boot need to be enabled in order to build a kernel that supports UEFI Secure Boot"?  No.
<davmor2> cjwatson: sorry :(  I had the issue with secure boot not working on the latest raring install.  I was asked to try some main line kernels.  These install and create new efi entrys.  However in order to boot the machine to get the kernels to install I needed to disable secureboot.
<cjwatson> I don't know whether the mainline kernel builds have the right things turned on to support SB.
<cjwatson> There's normally a separate linux-signed-image-* package.
<cjwatson> If you only have linux-image-*, then the intent is for it to boot anyway even with SB, but some firmware has bugs that prevent this working.
<davmor2> cjwatson: which would explain why they aren't working when I enable secureboot again, thanks I'll catch up with jsailsbury when he is online thanks
<cjwatson> In order to support linux-signed-image-*, the kernel team would have to be building their mainline kernels in a PPA with appropriate server-side configuration, and there'd probably also have to be a shim-signed with the corresponding key built into it
<cjwatson> It's a fair amount of work
<smartboyhw> Hello Ubuntu Release Team, isn't the Beta 2 milestone supposed to be created on the ISO QA Tracker for testing???
<cjwatson> infinity: ^-
<ogra_> smartboyhw, hey !
 * ogra_ hugs smartboyhw ... 
<ogra_> i didnt mean to shock you like that with my april fools blogging :)
<smartboyhw> ogra_ thank you for your joke;)
<smartboyhw> lol
<ogra_> (though saying that we consider the euro the most stable currency should have told you ... )
<smartboyhw> ogra_ no I don't know anything about economics;)
<ogra_> heh ... k
<ogra_> then the mailing list at the end should :)
<smartboyhw> That is;)
<ogra_> “Ubuntu Engineering Ltd.” ubuntu-april-1st@conanical.com
<ogra_> ;)
<smartboyhw> Does this email address exist actually;)
<ogra_> dunno, ask conanical.com :)
<smartboyhw> That's the strange thing
<cjwatson> $ host -t mx conanical.com
<cjwatson> Host conanical.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: ^-
<smartboyhw> lol
<davmor2> Yay Ubuntu is working against secureboot again with todays iso :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: great
<cjwatson> Laney: what do you think of the notion of removing the entire conduit stack on armhf?  it looks like, at best, it's going to take a while to resolve
<stgraber> cjwatson: looks like the QATracker eventually noticed the new d-i
<cjwatson> stgraber: well, a newer one than when I asked :)
<doko> cjwatson, I was told that Laney is afak this week. is this the missing bit to get haskell into raring?
<cjwatson> doko: Laney's on holiday but he said he was going to be hacking on haskell while on holiday
<doko> ahh
<cjwatson> doko: it's one of several missing bits, certainly not the only one
<cjwatson> Laney is considerably better at this than I am but I've been trying to move things along where I know how
<xnox> well given that he is posting pictures with loads of snow & it's actually sunshine in typical parts of england, I take it he is quite afk.
<cjwatson> xnox: he was uploading haskell packages as recently as Sunday, at least
<xnox> Oh, ok =)
<cjwatson> the other haskell problem that I currently know to be a porting issue is haskell-cipher-aes/powerpc
<cjwatson> that's very likely a big-endian bug, based on the similar haskell-cryptohash/powerpc problem I fixed (by the same upstream author)
<cjwatson> haven't quite tracked it down yet, but that would unstick another chunk of the stack
<cjwatson> that one is curious for (a) first 128 bits of output are correct (b) weirdest hex encoding ever
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, i just got a strange erros from the nexus7 daily-preinstalled
<ogra_> looks like the new lock check code has a hiccup for builds that just failed without lock issues
<cjwatson> ogra_: No, that's fine, it's just an extra mail
<cjwatson> But essentially the same failure as before
<cjwatson> Previously it would silently not have run the image-generation part of the build if all the livefs builds failed
<cjwatson> Now the livefs build is done inside the image-generation lock/logging so that buildlive output shows up in the image build logs
<ogra_> well, i got a proper failure log from the livefs builder (libc6-dev couldn't be installed)
<cjwatson> Yeah, I know, I'm looking at both the mails
<ogra_> ah, k
<cjwatson> They're different from before, I know, but I did expect this
<ogra_> ok
<cjwatson> I suppose I might silence the mail notifications in this case; the logging's still useful
<ogra_> yup, well, if i know i can ignore the traceback i'm fine
<ogra_> (i see it properly raises the error msg in the last line)
<ogra_> Unpacking libc6-dev:armhf (from .../libc6-dev_2.17-0ubuntu4_armhf.deb) ...
<ogra_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev_2.17-0ubuntu4_armhf.deb (--unpack):
<ogra_>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<ogra_> GRRR
<ogra_> i guess thats just a retry
<ogra_> (i doubt we have corrupt packages in the archive :) )
<cjwatson> OK, I've silenced the image build failure mail in this case
<cjwatson> Indeed, that's much more likely to be builder-side corruption
 * ogra_ fires off a manual build ... 
<ogra_> hmm, you quietened the cmdline output too when doing manual builds
<cjwatson> Yep - use DEBUG=1 or tail the log
<cjwatson> (DEBUG=1 won't publish)
<cjwatson> It was an accident of implementation that the buildlive output always landed on stdout; personally I found it rather annoying and find it more useful in the log
<ogra_> k, no prob ... i just noticed it
<ogra_> (wasnt a complaint ... or at least shouldnt have been)
<cjwatson> doko: mind if I use ~ubuntu-toolchain-r/test to test a haskell-cipher-aes/powerpc fix?  I'll delete it afterwards
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, now it returned but i didnt get a failure mail
<doko> cjwatson, sure
<ogra_> ah, ignore that ... mail delivery was just slow
<smartboyhw> infinity: ping
<ogra_> Unpacking aptdaemon (from .../aptdaemon_1.0-0ubuntu8_all.deb) ...
<ogra_> dpkg-deb (subprocess): decompressing archive member: internal gzip read error: '<fd:4>: incorrect data check'
<ogra_> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<ogra_> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<ogra_> SIGH !
<ogra_> starts looking serious
<cjwatson> doko: hmm, ~ubuntu-toolchain-r/test doesn't build against -proposed - is there another handy powerpc-enabled PPA you know of with -proposed already enabled, or should I just flip -proposed on briefly?
<doko> cjwatson, sounds ok, I'm currntly not using it
<cjwatson> ok, tweaking
<doko> for the 4.8 test rebuild I ddidn't want -proposed
<balloons> is infinity about yet? looking for the final beta milestone + images to pop up on the tracker ;-)
<stgraber> balloons: I created the milestone and added upgrades+netboot images. I also updated the manifest to enable all products but I didn't turn on auto-publish for those as that should only be done once infinity is ready to do the first respin
<balloons> stgraber, thank you
<stgraber> jbicha: I assume you'll be participating in beta2?
<balloons> stgraber, the raring daily is still up
<jbicha> stgraber: yes, there wasn't an email about it this time though, right?
<infinity> jbicha: No, I didn't send a "who's participating" email, assuming (perhaps naively?) that the answer was "everyone".
<slangasek> well, final beta is not an optional milestone... if a flavor is releasing, they're expected to be part of the beta :)
<infinity> jbicha: So, we just decided in a quick release call to default to that assumption, and if someone doesn't want to be betaing, we can remove them. :P
 * ogra_ sighs about arm lifefs builders 
<ogra_> *livefs too
<doko> infinity, any reason for you linux-omap4 action?
<infinity> doko: Yes, because it's intentionally a copy from quantal and always will be.  Forking the packaging for raring add work for zero benefit, as it would now need to go through SRU verification twice, etc.
<doko> infinity, is this documented somewhere?
<infinity> Does it need to be?
<doko> well, apparently two people didn't know about it
<infinity> And now they do.  I'm not sure documentation would have solved that.
<doko> and I don't think it would hurt to fix these to eliminate the noise
<infinity> It came up when we were deciding to keep the Q kernel in R for pvr-omap reasons, but it's certainly not something I think is worth documenting all over the place as some sort of policy.
<infinity> Just need to make sure the people involved know.
<xnox> doko: we are not getting any new driver blobs for omap4/panda so the kernel is "frozen" at quantal, until EOL.
<doko> nice, so we are getting new buildds for 14.04? ;-P
<cjwatson> Yes, AIUI
<infinity> Yes.
<infinity> Though, that doesn't relate.
<infinity> Cause the -generic kernel will boot omap4 just fine and work for buildds.
<infinity> Just not for desktops.
<infinity> (Because of the lack of GLES blobs)
<xnox> doko: well quantal's kernel is backported to precise and gets 5 year support, so yeah by 16.04 we should get "supported" armhf builders ;-))))
<ogra_> given thee current  reoccuring probs with the buildds  i would actually vote for trying -generic right now on them :P
<xnox> (5year - 6 months)
<ogra_> infinity, ^^^
<infinity> ogra_: No thanks.
<ogra_> well, then no images :P
<ogra_> unless there is a HW error which i dont belive there is
<ogra_> celbalrai falls over once a week with the stale lock atm ... and since today it cant even unpack packages anymore it seems
<infinity> That sounds like hardware to me.
<infinity> Unless you think celbalrai's kernel is somehow magically different from all the other buildds.
<ogra_> well, it was only different for the first two weeks when it was newly set up
<ogra_> since then its a regular thing
<infinity> Pandas are crap.  This isn't news.  We've been suffering with them because they were better than the crap we had before. :P
<ogra_> yeah, i know
<xnox> infinity: what was before?
<infinity> Anyhow, the -generic kernel has had almost zero testing, and I don't see it being any better.
 * xnox ponders raspberry-pi?!
<ogra_> xnox, babbage imx51
<infinity> xnox: Beagles, Babbages, qemu, some old Marvell armv5 platform.
<xnox> ok.
<ogra_> and *they* were crap ...
<infinity> xnox: (Actually, the Marvell v5 kit was great, in comparison to all the rest, but it was v5, so we had to ditch it)
<ogra_> even in the brtoken state the pandas are more stable
<infinity> Debian still uses those as armel buildds, and they're pretty solid.
<ogra_> did we actually have beagles in ubuntu ?
<infinity> ogra_: Yeahp, all the a*ceaea machines were beagles.
 * ogra_ thought that was linaro stuff only
<infinity> They were livefs builders and lp-buildds.
<ogra_> anyway ...
 * ogra_ goes to file an RT so we possibly have livefses by end of the week again :P
<infinity> ogra_: Are both livefs builders broken?
<infinity> ogra_: If not, we can just shove all the builds on to the other.
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> the omap images seem to have built
<cjwatson> which omap?
<ogra_> and celbalrai seems fine up to the point where it thinks that the tarball it wants to unpack isnt one
<ogra_> err, not omap ...
<infinity> Hrm?
<ogra_> server
<infinity> ogra_: Point me at a log of this tarball thing?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/raring/ubuntu-nexus7/20130402.1/livecd-20130402.1-armhf.out
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/raring/ubuntu-nexus7/20130402.1/livecd-20130402-armhf.out
<infinity> dpkg-deb (subprocess): decompressing archive member: internal gzip read error: '<fd:4>: incorrect data check'
<infinity> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<infinity> Found it, yeah.
<infinity> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<infinity> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess tar returned error exit status 2
<infinity> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/language-selector-gnome_0.108_all.deb (--unpack):
<ogra_> right
<infinity> That could just need a reboot and some prayer.
<ogra_> it does that randomly on different packages
<ogra_> and i have seen it before ... several times
<ogra_> though usualy the next build was fine then ... until it went ro with a stale lock
<infinity> ogra_: Well, it's either a recurring hardware issue, or it's that same goofy bug that causes buildds to hate their chroot tarballs occasionally.
<infinity> ogra_: The ro thing, though, sounds like hardware.
<ogra_> i suspect its the same
<ogra_> and i suspect the USB layer
<infinity> We certainly don't have all the Pandas going ro for no reason constantly.
<ogra_> or more ... power of the USB layer
<infinity> Yeah, lacking power is also possible.  That's still "hardware issue" to me.
<ogra_> since thats a typical point of failure on the panda
<doko> cjwatson, would you mind, if I remove the eclipse binaries for armhf, and for dependent packages? gave up on getting the recent eclipse built on armhf
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> do people even use eclipse from the archive at all ?
<doko> there are not that many masochists
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> i meant on x86 actually
<infinity> I have a friend who uses the archive version.
<cjwatson> doko: go ahead
<ogra_> every time i come across any eclipes howto the general suggestion is to use the upstream packages
<infinity> Because he's had the Debian ethos of "if it's packaged, use that one" drilled into him.
<ogra_> by you
<ogra_> :)
<infinity> Probably.
<infinity> Anyhow, eclipse on armhf should just be a metapackage that depends on vim, gdb, and build-essential.
<ogra_> LOl
<ogra_> that will also make it easier for doko to port it to Mir :)
<doko> infinity, go ahead. with you QA hat on,  your "doing stuff" side does lack a bit ;-P
<infinity> doko: I'm not fundamentall against removing eclipse/armhf for raring.  I'd like it if we could fix it, but I'm certainly not going to.
<doko> infinity, afk now, would be nice if you could look at the eclipse migration
<infinity> Will do.
<blitzkrieg3> could we upgrade biosdevname from version 3.11 to 4.1 in precise through an SRU?
<bdmurray> slangasek: do you have an opinion on bug 1040833?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1040833 in The Dell-poweredge project "Upgrade biosdevname to 4.1 in precise" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040833
<bdmurray> slangasek: oh, I see your opinion in the bug now
<slangasek> like magic :)
<balloons> what's up with the builds for beta2? are we re-spinning everything or something? Long day.. hit me if I'm just confused
<infinity> balloons: I'm going to be respinning the world, yeah.  It should all be ready tonight/tomorrow.
<cjwatson> balloons: could you please not reassign bugs to ubiquity (the upstream project)?  Please reassign them to ubiquity (the source package in Ubuntu) instead
<cjwatson> It's an LP bug that it even lets you do this, I think, since I don't think ubiquity upstream is configured for bug tracking
<stgraber> cjwatson: looks like we have a few more (just did an API query). I'll move those too. It's indeed rather annoying that LP doesn't prevent that and that the web UI won't let you see them
<cjwatson> stgraber: thanks
<cjwatson> I think I filed a bug about that a few years back ...
<ScottK> pidgin in the Kubuntu packageset.  How odd.
<ScottK> Ah.  libpurple.
<infinity> ScottK: Yeah.  I've intentionally not accepted anything seeded since I'm in the middle of respin-mania.  If you spot anything in the queue you think is urgent enough to trigger a respin of the bits it affects, speak up.  None of them looked critical to me.
<ScottK> infinity: Agreed.  I didnt' see anything that needed to get in now.
<infinity> Although, some of the Chinese stuff in NEW is probably wanted for kylin.  I suspect that'll have to wait until after beta.
<ScottK> If we do respin Kubuntu, it'd be nice to throw Qapt/Muon in too, but certainly not respin worthy on their own.
<infinity> *nod*
<infinity> We can accept and build them after the respins are done, so they land on the next potential respin.
<infinity> I just didn't want the archive in a state of flux while the world was building.
#ubuntu-release 2013-04-03
<stgraber> cjwatson: hey, looks like you broke publishing of the chinese images to the localized tracker ;) (they're supposed to get to localized-qa.ubuntu.com and by the look of it, the new python code tries to push to iso.qa.ubuntu.com instead)
<stgraber> cjwatson: I think something like "http://paste.ubuntu.com/5672171/" should fix it, though we may want something cleaner in qa_product() so that we can easily redirect products to a different QATracker config section
<slangasek> infinity: I think it's safe to say that cangjie isn't needed on kylin
<slangasek> kylin have expressed preferences regarding input methods, but cangjie aren't it - and I wouldn't expect it to be given what I read about cangjie... which seems to be the colemak of the cjk world :)
<slangasek> (well, no, worse than that)
<balloons> cjwatson, sure.. didn't even realize there was 2 entries for it!
<slangasek> balloons: every package in Ubuntu effectively has two (or more) entries... but when filing bugs about Ubuntu, we want to use the Ubuntu package :)
<slangasek> "upstream" bugs may or may not go anywhere useful
<balloons> :-).. I'll be sure and keep an eye out
<phillw> hi Can I give a heads up on a possible bug heading this way?
<infinity> phillw: No, we prefer to be blindsided by last-minute panic-inducing bugs.  It builds character.
<infinity> slangasek: Fair enough.  Just a coincidence, then, that we're spinning up a new Chinese flavour, and have a bunch of Chineseish stuff in NEW?
<slangasek> infinity: yes, there are apparently enough Chinese people to allow for multiple unrelated bits of Chinese software in the archive ;)
<infinity> slangasek: I dunno, man.  China's smaller than Canada, and I don't see a bunch of random en_CA uploads all the time.  I think something's up here.
<slangasek> infinity: China's population is distributed in two dimensions instead of one
<phillw> infinity: well, just for a laugh... beware of http://bugs.centos.org/view.php?id=6363 as it will cripple KVM's that are used for testing :D
<infinity> phillw: An Ubuntu bug that mentions which versions are affected would be much more helpful than that link.
<infinity> phillw: Unless the bug isn't in Ubuntu at all, as it was introduced in a version we don't ship, then I don't really see the issue.
<phillw> infinity: then look at https://www.centos.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=42193&forum=55 are ubuntu expecting to add the 'extra stuff' to libvert? I'm only asking so that it is flagged that libvirt with extra functionality causes OOM errors. If ubuntu are not ever going to use it, then there is no problem. All I am doing is alerting you to the fact there is a problem with it.
<phillw> *libvirt*
<phillw> infinity: "(01:44:32) phillw: hi Can I give a heads up on a possible bug heading this way?"
<infinity> The bug isn't heading this way if it's already fixed upstream, and we're not shipping a currently broken package.
<infinity> But alright.
<phillw> infinity: do not ship Name : libvirt
<phillw> Arch : x86_64
<phillw> Version : 0.10.2
<phillw> Release : 18.el6_4.2
<phillw> it will kill KVM's.
<slangasek> phillw: however, #ubuntu-release is not really an effective way to escalate this concern, the release team have nothing to do with the maintenance of libvirt
<infinity> Do we even use the same upstream for libvirt?  Our versions are quite different.
<phillw> slangasek: this is why I asked here. From where do you get your updates? for this to pass into CentOS 6.4 as a stable update, my other concern is that it could 'hit' ubuntu server.
<phillw> and to whom should I alert?
<infinity> I think it's safe to say that if Ubuntu doesn't currently have that bug, it's not likely to pick it up.
<slangasek> phillw: see the libvirt changelog on your own system for the identity of the folks who tend the package in Ubuntu
<infinity> But you could hunt down people who've uploaded libvirt and make them aware of it.
 * slangasek nods
<phillw> infinity: so long as they do not pick up the library version.... Is there anyway to alert against picking it up?
<infinity> When you asked about warning us about impending doom, I didn't think it was going to be "I noticed a random bug" but, like, "I saw something in proposed that make grub shave your kitten and kick your puppy."
<infinity> phillw: Why would they pick up an old version?  Upstream has released with those bugfixes since, so the next upstream bump in Ubuntu would include them.
<infinity> phillw: So, again, if the bug doesn't *currently* happen with the Ubuntu packages, it doesn't seem worth worrying about.
<slangasek> phillw: note that the Ubuntu on stable release updates is specifically designed to reduce the risk of random regressions, by allowing updates (for most packages) only in response to *specific* bugs. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<slangasek> s/Ubuntu on/Ubuntu policy on/
<phillw> infinity: ubuntu server, as you well know cherry picks from fedora for kernal and other stuff. I only wanted to make *some one* aware that the newer, enhanced, libvirt has a major issue which also has a full bug fix. I've done my part and brought it to your attention. As I closed my comment
<phillw> on the bug, I'm only QA.... I only raise bugs. :)
<slangasek> Ubuntu does not "cherry pick from Fedora"
<phillw> slangasek: sorry, red hat
<slangasek> not them either
<infinity> We all share code back and forth because we're lovely people that way, but we certainly don't just look at RH stable updates and say "hey, yeah, we want some of that" and apply them blindly.
<phillw> slangasek: I got a kernel bug from one of those two installed... That is called life.
<slangasek> there are cases where bugs are spotted first in Red Hat and the fix is first posted in their tracker, and Ubuntu may take the fix from their tracker without first waiting for it to go upstream, but this is hardly the same thing as cherry-picking from Red Hat / Fedora
<phillw> infinity: and this bug is also called life. Read the bug report and see if ubuntu would like it to happen?
<slangasek> phillw: I appreciate your concern about avoiding a regression in Ubuntu, but please familiarize yourself with the SRU policy we already have in place to guard against random updates causing regressions
<slangasek> that policy is "don't take random updates"
<phillw> slangasek: infinity I'm out of my depth here. All I know is that this can completely bork KVM's and I wanted you guys to be aware of it. I don't want a distro war, or who gets what from where. simply, as a QA guy for whom this bug has affected me on a so called stable server release, I do not want it to happen to ubuntu stable server release.
<phillw> I apologise for mentioning a possible 'complete bork' and will remain silent in the future :(
<slangasek> phillw: my point is that there's no need to be worried about such an issue hitting Ubuntu as part of a stable update
<infinity> Who accepted qapt?
<infinity> And pidgin, etc?
<ScottK> Not me.
<ScottK> infinity: If qapt is in, muon should go in too.  Do you mind if I accept that?
<ScottK> That or you can block them in proposed with britney.
<infinity> ScottK: I don't mind if they go in after the current builds (like I said).
<infinity> But I guess they won't migrate from proposed before the kubuntu build (in progress) is done. :P
<ScottK> I'd guess not.
<ScottK> There's actually a significant bug fix in muon it'll be nice to have in anyway.
<infinity> Accept away, then.
<infinity> All the livefses are done except for armhf.
<infinity> Dunno how long it'll take.
<infinity> Do you guys actually test (and, more importantly, use) the omap4 kubuntu images?
<ScottK> I know Riddell tests them.
<ScottK> I don't know how much they are used, although a KDE upstream dev did complain about them not working for him on planet KDE recently, so there are users.
<ScottK> I know there are a number of people using plasma active on Nexus devices.  Slightly different point, I Know.
<infinity> Woo hoo.  Just got private hate mail because I removed libudev0 and Google's Chrome builds depend on it. :P
<ScottK> Win.
<ScottK> They should get with the program.
<infinity> I'm boggling at the juxtaposition of someone who managed to wind their way through Launchpad publishing records to sort out who to blame for the removal, but doesn't understand that old libraries get removed from development releases.
<infinity> Like, it's hurting my brain a bit.
<ScottK> I guess it just means launchpad has an intuitive UI.
<ScottK> No actual knowledge required.
<infinity> *choke*
<infinity> Can we use that quote in promotional material?
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> infinity: Did you accept geis and lightdm?
<infinity> Yeah.
<ScottK> OK.
<infinity> The builds (except for core) are all done, so we're safe to selectively accept things.
<infinity> Just nothing that will be horribly destabilising if we have to do another spin. :P
<infinity> Then again, whoever accepted the other stuff earlier still hasn't admitted to it, so...
<ScottK> Someday there will be logs ...
<infinity> I like your optimism.
<infinity> Shame I built up an immunity to optimism when I was training for this career.
<ScottK> You mistake patience for optimism.
<ScottK> Someday can span a lot of days.
<infinity> Patience implies optimism.
<infinity> Since you can't patiently await something without believing it will eventually happen.
<ScottK> Or not caring much either way.
<infinity> ;)
<ScottK> The absence of patience might someday imply motivation and that is to be avoided.
 * ScottK starts to wonder if it's his mail client is broken of d-devel stoped spewing crap for a bit.
<geoubuntu> Please give me [UIFe] to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tvtime/+bug/1163770
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1163770 in tvtime "[UIFe] tvtime channel selection menu behavior need to be more logical" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> hmm, infinity did you change the crontab ?
 * ogra_ notes the image syncs are commented out
<ogra_> (as well as mirroring the logs )
 * ogra_ fixes
<cjwatson> doko: ~ubuntu-toolchain-r/test set back to not using -proposed
<cjwatson> royal is back - kicking off some relevant builds
<cjwatson> thanks to jacekn
<cjwatson> (there was a fstab problem that might well have afflicted other livefs builders in the future, so it was worth investigating despite it being an unsupported arch!)
<ogra_> yay
<cjwatson> builds for all the powerpc images on their way
<plars> infinity: what's the plan with regards to the oversized warning on the images?
<phillw> hi good people <Lubuntu> The Desktop image for PPC is missing in Beta2.  Can that be added to the spins?
<ogra_> phillw, the buildd just came up again, patience :)
<phillw> cjwatson / ogra_: sorry, just read the scroll back.
<ogra_> (i'm sure lubuntu is on the list)
<phillw> cjwatson: the current alternate image for lubuntu ppc is over 700MB and won't fit on a CD, I *think* Julien mentioned that it had more than one kernel set on it (and I guess, possibly the desktop image). could you have a look and see if you can put it (or them) onto a crash diet. Many thanks.
<xnox> phillw: cjwatson: multiple kernels is intended feature of powerpc images in raring to support all the hardware BenC is working on.
<xnox> however, I don't know if we can drop some of them for lubuntu/powerpc combo....
<xnox> phillw: is there no dvd drive available?
<phillw> xnox: not for all the elderly ppc macs, and some cannot boot from usb.
<cjwatson> phillw: I'm happy to help integrating patches from others, but don't plan to work on it myself; experience suggests it can take a while
<phillw> okies, by the way queuebot is telling fibs... "queuebot: (notice) Builds: Ubuntu Desktop powerpc [Raring Beta 2] (20130403) has been added"  It hasn't.
<phillw> sorry, I take that back!
<phillw> mis read it as lubuntu :)
<cjwatson> It sure has.
<cjwatson> Lubuntu's in the queue.
<smartboyhw> phillw: I found testing time for Beta 2 very short this time..
<phillw> smartboyhw: exceedingly short!
<cjwatson> stgraber: applied and I've posted the most recent images
<cjwatson> (not that I checked whether that had been done already)
<stgraber> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> phillw: ^- there's the Lubuntu powerpc build
<phillw> cjwatson: thanks, I'll go and poke Lars in the ribs (he's been pecking my head!).
<infinity> cjwatson: Did oversize detection regress with the rewrites?
<infinity> Or maybe I'm just not doing the math, and 785MB is > 800*1000*1000
<cjwatson> infinity: Yeah, 785 * 1024 * 1024 * 1024 == 842887331840
<cjwatson> infinity: So - were you planning to pre-publish soonish
<cjwatson> ?
<infinity> cjwatson: Looking at results that have wandered in.
<infinity> cjwatson: We seem pretty woefully undertested at the moment, except for core.
<infinity> cjwatson: We could probably pre-publish ubuntu-desktop.
<cjwatson> infinity: OK.  If you want to give that a try, now's a good time.
<phillw> infinity / cjwatson ubuntu PPC shows as ready with no tests?
<smartboyhw> phillw neither do some other builds
<infinity> phillw: That was me fiddling with some things.  I can unready it again.
<cjwatson> infinity was working on pre-publication - it's artificial
<phillw> ahh, okies :)
<smartboyhw> :)
<infinity> Err, maybe I can.
<infinity> I'm not sure how to untoggle that.
<smartboyhw> Mark it for testing?
<infinity> Ahh, perhaps.
<infinity> Not the most intuitive buttons.
<phillw> infinity: I was going to ask the L-QA PPC guys to give it a try if ubuntu plan on releasing a desktop PPC image?
<cjwatson> infinity: I usually ask stgraber when I get confused :)
<cjwatson> Eh, I think the presence of Ubuntu Desktop powerpc was my mistake
<cjwatson> Except, hmm
<cjwatson> No, it was supposed to be there as a daily, but it doesn't signify anything about releasing
<infinity> I have no problems with releasing the PPC desktop image if it gets tested.
<smartboyhw> cjwatson I think letting the L-QA guys test is good..
<infinity> phillw: If they have the spare cycles to give it a boot/install/reboot smoketest, that would be lovely.
<infinity> phillw: If they don't, I won't complain.
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: Sure
<smartboyhw> After all they aren't very enthusiatixlc
<cjwatson> I was just confused by the images being absent from an earlier build directory, but I think that was cosmic rays or something
<smartboyhw> s/arent/are/
<cjwatson> The build logs show it being tried consistently, so it's all good
<phillw> infinity: they're just finishing the usual battle with bug 1066435 which is a never ending source of 'amusement' for them :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1066435 in linux (Ubuntu) "powerpc: "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066435
<smartboyhw> lol
<tjaalton> hey @ release team. we (ubuntu-x) have prepared mesa 9.1 for raring, but it took longer than expected because there was a regression in blur performance (issues with kwin, and unity dash). those are now fixed and pushed upstream, but raring got frozen in the meantime :/
<tjaalton> so, even though it's late, can we update mesa to 9.1?
<tjaalton> post-beta
<smartboyhw> tjaalton: FFe?
<phillw> smartboyhw: looks more like a bug fix to me :)
<tjaalton> well, maybe
<jokerdino> a new version that is not really bug-fix only but primarily it is. would that still need a FFe?
<smartboyhw> not sure
<jokerdino> re-reading my own question, i think it would.
<jokerdino> because well, it is not just bug fix o.O
<tjaalton> also, it's been on the canonical-x/x-staging repo for weeks, and it has worked fine for us
<tjaalton> hmm, I'll upload it to ubuntu-x-swat ppa
<tjaalton> x-staging would pull the whole stack
<infinity> tjaalton: File an FFe bug, include an upstream changelog, explanation of why it's awesome, etc.
<infinity> tjaalton: But my gut feeling is that it's probably going to be okayish, but I reserve the right to scowl at you.
<tjaalton> infinity: heh, right
<tjaalton> I'll do that
<tjaalton> was silly to wait two weeks for upstream to pull the bugfix branch
<tjaalton> i mean, it needed ffe anyway
<infinity> We've done post-release mesa bumps, if I recall, so there's a certain amount of precedence for trusting upstream's sanity here.  Whether that's a good precedent or not, I'm not commenting on.
<tjaalton> post freeze you mean, and yes
<infinity> I meant post-release. :P
<tjaalton> oh
<infinity> I'm almost sure there's been a mesa microrelease as an SRU.
<tjaalton> right, it has a MRE
<tjaalton> and this is 9.1.1 already :)
<tjaalton> and some
<infinity> Ahh, but the MRE probably only covers the third digit.
<infinity> And this is 9.0->9.1
<tjaalton> yes
<infinity> So, yeah.  FFe and explanations, plox.
<tjaalton> gotcah
<tjaalton> -cha
<jbicha> hey, has anyone looked at bug 1163879? are we just waiting for rebuilds to happen or what?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1163879 in Ubuntu QA Website "Ubuntu GNOME images listed on QA Tracker not "linked" to daily images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163879
<stgraber> sounds like you're just missing a bunch of download links on the tracker
<stgraber> if you had an Ubuntu GNOME release team associated with the tracker you could fix that yourself ;)
<tjaalton> infinity: 2549 commits between 9.0..9.1, roughly 2340 new compared to 9.0.3. so a changelog dump isn't that useful for the ffe, maybe just the relnotes diff
<infinity> tjaalton: Whatever you think will get the point across and be informative enough to make a rational decision.
<tjaalton> right
<xnox> Please move libindicate source & binary to universe, as it is superseeded by messaging-menu. It doesn't look like we will be able to remove it from the archive this cycle, but at least we can move it to universe.
<infinity> xnox: I was waiting for someone slightly more desktoppy to confirm that they didn't need it anymore.
<infinity> seb128: ^
<xnox> seb128: ^^^ please confirm punting libindicate to universe.
<xnox> infinity: snap.
<infinity> (It's in component-mismatches, just want to make sure that's not a mistake)
<xnox> infinity: it's part of the ongoing quantal's granted FFe bug 1040259
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1040259 in skype-wrapper "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040259
<seb128> infinity, xnox: I would prefer having it dropped (since it's runtime broken, indicator-messages doesn't consume that api anymore), but universe is better than nothing
<infinity> I can drop it if it has no rdeps.
<seb128> well, it seems that xnox was saying it still has
<infinity> It does, yeah.
<xnox> seb128: we cannot drop it because of a working implementation. libindicate -> libindicate-qt -> plasma-widget-messaging-menu -> 6 kde apps that work.
<seb128> xnox, oh, right, ok, fair enough
<xnox> seb128: it all "works" in a kde desktop with 6 apps.
<seb128> xnox, infinity: please demote then ;-)
<infinity> Done.
<xnox> seb128: infinity: thanks a lot.
<seb128> infinity, xnox: please accept the new gwibber and demote it as well btw ;-)
<infinity> Hrm?
<infinity> I don't see gwibber on component-mismatches.
<seb128> iinfhttp://launchpadlibrarian.net/135987453/gwibber_3.7.0bzr13.04.02-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<seb128> infinity, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/135987453/gwibber_3.7.0bzr13.04.02-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<seb128> hum
<xnox> seb128: I'm just a minion on the Foundations Team, I actually don't have magic Release Team / Archive Admin powers =)
<seb128> we dropped the ubuntu-desktop recommends yesterday
<seb128> infinity, well the intend is to drop gwibber to universe and get the new version (using qt5 and "friends") in
<infinity> If only we weren't releasing in a couple of weeks.
<infinity> Has that all been FFeified?
<infinity> (Yes, changing desktop recommends is a feature...)
<xnox> seb128: doesn't the new gwibber depend on the non-landing new unity scopes et. al.?
<seb128> infinity, changing recommends is a feature?
<seb128> infinity, well, we got ffe to get the new gwibber on the CD
<seb128> but security nacked us because qt5 ships a v8 copy with security issues
<seb128> so we have the options to keep an old buggy, unmaintained gwibber on the CD (which we don't want)
<seb128> or update it, but put it in universe with qt5
<infinity> seb128: Changing recommends is changing the default installed applications.  That's a bigger feature change than most.
<xnox> seb128: recommends will try to pull the new gwibber on to the cd....
<seb128> xnox, we dropped the recommends yesterday
<infinity> xnox: No, he removed the recommends.
<xnox> now, I gotcha. And not going to add one on the new-gwibber-with-lib-friends was the bit I was missing in my head =)
<seb128> infinity, so what do you suggest, that we file a ffe request for moving gwibber to universe?
<infinity> (Also, it's gwibber-service-sohu and gwibber-service-sina that are keeping gwibber in main)
<seb128> urg
<seb128> why are those in main at all?
<infinity> supported-desktop-extra: * gwibber-service-sina
<infinity> supported-desktop-extra: * gwibber-service-sohu
<infinity> = For Project Qin =
<infinity> That may be obsolete now.  Dunno.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I will talk to Ken about those
<seb128> once that's resolved, do you still want a ffe for gwibber->universe?
<infinity> Yeah, he committed that back in oneiric.
<seb128> I think those are unmaintained and stopped working last cycle
<seb128> I'm surprised we kept them in main
<seb128> I guess nobody noticed/acted and they stayed there
<seb128> I will get it sorted
<seb128> what about the ffe?
<infinity> seb128: I'm not against moving gwibber to universe, just saying that desktop dependencies and recommends are clearly features.  I'm fine with a verbal approval.
<infinity> (So, consider this your verbal approval)
<seb128> ok, I give you a verbal approval, we planned to drop the version we currently ship in favor of the rewrite
<seb128> but we can't because of qt5
<infinity> Once you sort the seeds, I'll move if before I accept the new one, not after.
<infinity> (So the new one doesn't get translations stripped)
<seb128> so our fallback option is still to drop it, but just to move the new gwibber to universe ;-)
<seb128> that makes sense
<seb128> infinity, thanks ;-)
<jbicha> stgraber: I created the ubuntu-gnome-release LP group (and I think I inadvertently spammed a bunch of people)
<phillw> ahh, to whoever is marking things ready, I was just finishing lubuntu i386 alternate. That is also now good for release. stgraber if the teams are allowed to mark things as ready, would you please add that functionality to myself. Julien added me to https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-product-managers a while back :)
<infinity> phillw: I've just been marking things ready when they get full test coverage and don't appear to have any new showstopper bugs.
<phillw> infinity: also the ac100 in lubuntu has one test and a it is a fail,
<phillw> not sure why not a red bug, but the arm team look after their own images :)
<ScottK> phillw: arm team isn't likely to focus on something lubuntu specific.
<phillw> ScottK: it their only ac100 release :D
<infinity> Well, Oli might care about that one.
<ScottK> infinity: Yes, but as a personal matter, not as part of the arm team.
<stgraber> jbicha: yeah, I saw the e-mail, I'll process that as soon as I get IPv4 connectivity again (as iso.qa.ubuntu.com sadly isn't on IPv6 yet)
<infinity> There is no "arm team" anymore, so true.
<ScottK> That as well.
<phillw> ScottK:
<infinity> ogra_: Have any ideas about what's up with #1164071 ?
<phillw> hmm, so, the ac100 will just quietly die? It was the 'arm' team who asked if they could use lubuntu as the other DE's resulted in being too big to install / boot.
<infinity> ogra_: I don't have an ac100 anymore...
<ogra_> infinity, not tonight anymore
<ogra_> but i'll look at it tomorrow
<ogra_> skip the beta for ac100
<infinity> Kay.
<ogra_> phillw, i'll make sure it is releasable
<phillw> ogra_: thanks, as you know, none of the L-QA people have an ac100 :)
<ogra_> phillw, and the reason for the siwtch is simply unextendable 512M ram :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: what's the status on Edubuntu testing?
<phillw> ogra_: I do recall the chat, just not the full gory details :P
<ogra_> ubuntu runs fine on it ... but space to run apps gets pretty short then :)
<phillw> if one of us had an ac100, I'm sure they'd be over the iso like a bad rash :P
<infinity> I gave mine to hallyn, otherwise I'd be happy to donate.
<infinity> ScottK: Any idea what the deal is with Kubuntu testing?  Seems sparse.
<ScottK> No.  I've had no time.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm on it now
<xnox> infinity: nexus7 is all done http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/264/builds/41192/testcases
<ScottK> Great
<highvoltage> stgraber: my edubuntu images are still being replaced by symlinks when I rsync, that never happened before. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674925/
<highvoltage> any ideas?
<doko> Riddell, ScottK. while you are here ... bug 1163794
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1163794 in qt-assistant-compat (Ubuntu Raring) "qt-assistant-compat ftbfs in raring" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163794
<Riddell> doko: hum
<stgraber> highvoltage: are you rsyncing current/? if so, yes something changed
<doko> Riddell, and http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20130329-raring.html is past k for universe, so maybe have a look at the armhf failures. x86 will hopefully catch up later
<highvoltage> stgraber: yes I am
<highvoltage> but I think it will work if I add the -L option to rsync, trying...
<ScottK> doko: How does one fix:
<stgraber> highvoltage: in short, images under current/ are now symlink that change based on jenkins result (or will soon be at least)
<ScottK> dpkg-deb: building package `libpimcommon4-dbgsym' in `../libpimcommon4-dbgsym_4.10.1-0ubuntu1_armhf.ddeb'.
<ScottK> Segmentation fault
<highvoltage> aah
<stgraber> highvoltage: cjwatson sent an e-mail about the change recently and mentioned it may break things for rsync users
<cjwatson> indeed, use -L
<cjwatson> bit my scripts too :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: I can send you my mirroring script that uses zsync, as far as I can tell, that one wasn't affected and actually uses less bandwidth than rsync too
<cjwatson> in this case it isn't jenkins, it's due to different build IDs on different architectures
<cjwatson> which is a bit odd since they're meant to be carried over, so probably a bug, but you should update your scripts anyway
<highvoltage> stgraber: yes that would be nice
<barry> infinity: curl_7.29.0-1ubuntu2 should fix bug 1124508 and pycurl bug 1163609
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1124508 in curl (Ubuntu) "Segfault in curl_multi_cleanup error() when multi->closure_handle is NULL" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124508
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1124508 in curl (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1163609 Segfault in curl_multi_cleanup error() when multi->closure_handle is NULL" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124508
<doko> ScottK, please could you be less sarcastic?
<stgraber> highvoltage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674941/ (script), http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674943/ (config)
<ScottK> Probably not.
<doko> which source? did you try to rebuild that locally?
<barry> doko: ^^ in your test rebuild, once the new curl version lands, you should be able to just retry the pycurl build
<ScottK> doko: That was kdepim in your rebuild.
<highvoltage> thanks stgraber, I'll use it post beta2
<ScottK> I don't currently have hardware that can build armhf on raring, so about all I could do is hit retry.
<doko> ScottK, given back
<xnox> stgraber: highvoltage cjwatson: I use dl-ubuntu-test-iso now, as it's packaged and it's another script I don't have to maintain =) qa maintains it for me ;-) YMMV with it though...
<xnox> doko: did you give back tktcl fallout after the compat script got uploaded? or do i need to go through them and poke you to give those back?
<stgraber> xnox: well, I haven't had to maintain my script for the past 2 years and I'm pretty sure it's lots more efficient than dl-ubuntu-test-iso ;)
<doko> xnox, what I did see. I greped the failed build logs.if there's anything more, please tell me
<highvoltage> xnox: ok thanks, I'll check that out too
<xnox> stgraber: dl-ubuntu-test-iso is in python & uses zsync by-default and have options to mirror the cdimage tree layout. But yeah I'm sure your one liner perl script with fancy drupal frontend is much better & quicker =)
<xnox> what I like is that it does batch sync of everything i care about based on a config file.
<stgraber> xnox: my script is also python and also is based on a config file, I remember sending mine to QA at some point, so it's likely some bits ended up in dl-ubuntu-test-iso ;)
<doko> cjwatson, infinity: is the "Sets" attribute for syncs not set, or isn't there a set for these packages?
<infinity> The former.
<infinity> And who accepted curl?
<doko> I did
<infinity> Please don't?
<infinity> I mean, a bit late now.  But.
<doko> ok. but why?  I didn't see it on a cd set
<infinity> (core) is an intersection of many sets.
<infinity> Surely, you don't think we don't ship libcurl? :P
<cjwatson> doko: use seeded-in-ubuntu
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674984/
<doko> ahh, thanks! that's useful
<cjwatson> The wubi/precise error in cron mail is my fault; I'll figure it out at some point soon ...
<stgraber> was just about to poke about it, good ;)
<plars> infinity: panda bug with using the keyboard to enter the passphrase for encrypted filesystems is rearing it's head again: bug #1164198
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164198 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "Keyboard not working to enter password for encrypted fs on panda" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164198
<infinity> plars: Oh, I probably never fixed the arm-specific part of that in d-i.
<phillw> infinity: lubuntu amd64 Desktop is now 'good to go' :)
#ubuntu-release 2013-04-04
<tkamppeter> I have uploaded cups-filters 1.0.32-0ubuntu1. Note that the new upstream release consists only of bug fixes, it does not contain any new features. The bulk of the debidff is a piece of source code which I have moved to make it re-usable, no big changes.
<Riddell> kubuntu i386 and amd64 are good to go, active and arm alas broken
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it is marked ready I think
<ogra_> Riddell, any clue what the breakage is ?
<ogra_> (for arm)
<smartboyhw> ogra_, ubiquity not starting
<smartboyhw> Bug 1164239
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164239 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "does not start on kubuntu 13.04 beta 2 arm image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164239
<Riddell> ogra_: a mystery, bug 1164239
<ogra_> hmm, could be the same as bug 1164071
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164071 in AC100_enablement "raring daily blank screen after install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164071
<ogra_> seems to be at the same point
<ogra_> Riddell, i assume yours is on a panda ?
<ogra_> ah, syslog FTW
<xnox> ogra_: what do you want me to troubleshoot ac100 or panda? I have both ready to test?!
<ogra_> xnox, heh, both
<xnox> well I'll start with panda, that's a tiny bit easier, while the ac100 recharges.
<ogra_> i'm just downloading the ac100 image to dig into it, i assume both have an issue starting the DM for some reason
<ogra_> or xorg itself
<ogra_> Fatal server error:
<ogra_> Inconsistent depth 24 pixmap format.  Exiting
<ogra_> thats in the DM log on the kubuntu bug
 * xnox goes to hunt down my sd card writter, as it turns out desktops don't have those build-in.
<ogra_> aha, same bug in the ubuntu desktop image
<smartboyhw> Good to fix then:)
 * ogra_ sees the same error in the Xorg log in bug 1161981
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1161981 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Boot stalls after Ubuntu Raring desktop ARM (Panda board) install" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161981
<ogra_> so i'm curious if the ac100 exposes the same
<Riddell> ogra_: yep
<smartboyhw> Someone get etherpad back:(
<ogra_> xnox, ogra@chromebook:~/xf86-video-omap-0.4.0$ grep 24 src/*
<ogra_> src/omap_driver.c:	default_depth = 24;  /* TODO: get from kernel */
<ogra_> i suspect thats the issues on pandas
<ogra_> recompiling with 16 or 32 for a test might solve it ...
<xnox> ogra_: the internets say that 24 depth mode is long gone.....
<ogra_> else we need rsalveti
<ogra_> well, it worked fine in quantal
<ogra_> neither kernel nor the xorg driver did change
<ogra_> the only thing that chnages is xorg itself
<xnox> true. I can quickly recompile stuff here.
<ogra_> *changed
<popey> smartboyhw: it's back
<smartboyhw> popey, \o/
<xnox> ogra_: slideshow works fine on nexus7, so why is it not added back to omap4? =)
<ogra_> was it removed ?
<seb128> yes, because it was hiting a webkit segfault
<seb128> iirc
<ogra_> in panda ?
<ogra_> hmm
<seb128> on arm
<seb128> but jit got disabled in webkit arm since iirc
<xnox> ogra_: panda, desktop, ubuntu doesn't have slideshow (removed just before quantal release) and it still doesn't have it.
<ogra_> well, i dont know how it could happen that it is added back on naxus but not on panda
<ogra_> *nexus
<xnox> ogra_: live vs preinstalled.
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/seeds/ubuntu.raring$ grep slide live
<ogra_>  * ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu [!armel] [!armhf] # webkit is broken on arm atm (LP: #1066046)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1066046 in pvr-omap4 (Ubuntu Quantal) "pvr driver crashes when ubiquity-slideshow starts" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066046
<xnox> ogra_: it's blacklisted on live & nexus7 has oem-slideshow which is different.
 * ogra_ fixes the seed
<xnox> thanks.
<ogra_> xnox, erm, does that mean ubiquity starts with your changed xorg package ?
<xnox> ogra_: on the panda ubiquity simply starts with ubuntu desktop image. Will test if it reboots, then test modified packages, then test kubuntu.
<xnox> ogra_: fixing ftbfs in the mean time, as my panda's sd card is very slow.
<ogra_> well, it was ubiquity-dm that was faulty on both (unless i read the log wrong) ... so that would be a success
<xnox> ogra_: maybe it was a busted panda? and my panda is like all super-awesome?! =)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> so you havent changed anything ?
<xnox> nope.
<ogra_> hrm
<ogra_> that rather points to compiz/unity/nux then
<xnox> ogra_: how would that affect kubuntu though?!
<ogra_> but wouldnt explain why kubuntu has it also
<xnox> snap.
<ogra_> nor hats up aith ac100
<ogra_> *whats
<ogra_> though for ac100 i rather suspect plymouth
<xnox> something is going weird, I have lately started to see "You are running X11 in degraded mode" between logout and plymouth when invoking shutdown.
<xnox> unless that's how we are "fixing" hiding the "codes" during logout/shutdown.
<smartboyhw> To the Ubuntu Release Team: Must the Ubuntu Studio Release Team release 13.04 Beta 2 without the upgrade testcases passing?
<smartboyhw> s/without/with
<xnox> ogra_: ubuntu desktop panda bug was that post-install boot stalls, which is what I'm possibly about to see.
<ogra_> xnox, well, it stalls in ubiquity dm on kubuntu
<xnox> ogra_: getting the 24 incompat messaging in xorg. trying 32bit now.
<xnox> ogra_: with 32bit I at least got a gtk dialog saying I'm running in a low graphics mode.
<ogra_> hmpf
<smartboyhw> infinity: I think you will be the one writing the release announcement for Beta 2, so I am giving you the release notes and announcement link for Ubuntu Studio 13.04 Beta 2.
<smartboyhw> The release notes will be at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/Beta2/UbuntuStudio
<smartboyhw> The announcement will be at http://ubuntustudio.org/?p=688
<ogra_> sudo sync
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> silly unity and its focus
<xnox> ogra_: hm?
<ogra_> xnox, i was just commenting on the "sudo sync" above
<ogra_> xnox, hmm
<ogra_> xnox, i think i remember that we had tty issues with the panda in quantal ... you had to switch to tty and back on a fresh install
<ogra_> i wonder if thats anyhow related
<xnox> ogra_: poke #ubuntu-x people. I'm popping out for lunch.
<ogra_> i did
<ogra_> tjaalton said it cant be X
<ogra_> :(
<ogra_> i fear we need rsalveti
<tjaalton> didn't say that :)
<tjaalton> but I doubt it would be..
<tjaalton> you should be able to revet to the quantal version of xserver?
<ogra_> well, nothing else changed since quantal
<tjaalton> *revert
<ogra_> indeed
<tjaalton> it only bumped the minor version
<xnox> tjaalton: i can try downgrading in place and see if that helps. Is it just downlograding all x* packages I have installed?! =)
<tjaalton> xnox: nah, just xserver-common & xserver-xorg-core
<xnox> right. lunch time.
<ogra_> ok, ac100 issue found
<ogra_> now i need to find a working workaround
<stgraber> highvoltage: what's the status on Edubuntu? need help?
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> install done
<ogra_> phillw, lubuntu looks shiny in raring :)
<phillw> ogra_: yeah, all the ones we will release for B2 are marked as ready.
<highvoltage> stgraber: it's going slowly but steadily. I don't have local precise repositories so that delayed my upgrade testing a bit
<phillw> I won't be doing the release note until ~ 18:00 UTC as I am just about to go out.
<ogra_> phillw, well, i meant the new icons and wallpaper etc ... on my current ac100 install ... i still need to find a proper fix (have the bug and a workaround thogh)
<highvoltage> stgraber: i386 image upgrade testing should be done soon, I'm syncing amd64
<stgraber> highvoltage: ok. I'm quickly covering all the install tests here because we're getting dangerously close to release time and the track reports no test on i386 and only a single test on amd64
<ogra_> i wasnt referring to the isotracker :)
<highvoltage> stgraber: someone already tested the amd64 image but I'm doing so too again just in case
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok great
<phillw> ogra_: yeah, rafael and the artwork team have done a fantastic job, as always :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: I should have i386 fully tested in the next 10min, and I have amd64 downloaded here already to test next
<phillw> ogra_: does the bug fix work for ac100? I was going to hold it back. If the work round can be added to the bug I'm happy to release it with a release note.
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok, I'm going ahead with it too fwiw
<stgraber> ok
<highvoltage> stgraber: it also helps me find kinks in my current setup when it comes to testing that I can iron out for next time. I've found that zsync also works a lot faster for me since my isp prioritises port 80 over everything
<phillw> infinity: I've got to go now. If ogra_ can get the ac100 bug updated with the temporary fix, I'm happy to release it with a release note. (approx 18:00 UTC).
<phillw> the desktop ppc isn't fit to release as beta 2.
<ogra_> phillw, well, not sure i can make it in time ... the workaround is a bit hairy for the average user
<ogra_> so i'm trying to get an actual fix ready
<ogra_> but ac100 can well release separately a little later
<phillw> okies, I'm happy with whatever you're happy with ! I got to go now!
<stgraber> highvoltage: edubuntu i386 all done
<Trevinho> Hello, any feedback on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1152477 ? Doc-team gave his +1.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1152477 in unity "[UIFe] Window list in right click context menu should indicate the focused window" [Medium,In progress]
<xnox> ogra_: what's the workaorund? unrelated to pandas?
<ogra_> xnox, yes, its plymouth once again
<ogra_> Bug 1084063
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1084063 in ubuntu-defaults-nexus7 (Ubuntu Raring) "plymouth in raring causes system hardlock if console_setup is not run in the initramfs on nexus7 prior to starting plymouthd" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084063
<stgraber> highvoltage: edubuntu amd64 testing done
<knome> stgraber, unless something really critical shows up, we will want to release xubuntu beta 2 images even if we haven't have as much testing as i'd like to
<Riddell> stgraber: got an ETA?
<stgraber> infinity: ^ (for both knome and Riddell)
<knome> stgraber, ah, thanks. :)
 * knome makes a mental note to poke infinity if need be
<stgraber> I'm not in charge of this one and haven't heard of any specific ETA, though I'm assuming it'll be in the next 4-5 hours
<Riddell> ok time for me to go out for lunch
<ogra_> stgraber, can you let the ac100-tarball-installer in (which will soon show up in the queue)
<ogra_> i will take care fo lubuntu ac100 respins then
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, I'll review LP is done diffing
<ScottK> FYI, there's a significant security update to postgresql-9.1 that came out today.
<ScottK> I think having the fix in raring is more important than images not being out of date, so I'm going to accept it when it hits the queue.
<stgraber> +1. Do we ship postgres on anything other than server?
<ScottK> I don't think so.
<ScottK> http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1456/ for those interested.
<stgraber> ogra_: done
<ogra_> thanks
<cjwatson> ScottK: agreed
<ogra_> rsalveti, tickle ...
<rsalveti> ogra_: hey
<ogra_> rsalveti, we seem to have an issue with pvr :(
<rsalveti> ogra_: oh
 * rsalveti runs
<stgraber> ScottK: there you go ^
<rsalveti> ogra_: let me read the backlog
<ogra_> Fatal server error:
<ogra_>  [    62.328] Inconsistent depth 24 pixmap format.  Exiting
<rsalveti> oh, that's a new one
<ogra_> thats what we get in Xorg log after installation on first boot
<ScottK> stgraber: Yep.
<ogra_> i see there is 24 hardcoded in two places in the code ... xnox was testing with that changed to 32 but only got xdiagnose up
<xnox> ... i edit only one place =)
<ogra_> xnox, well, i hope not the xv file :)
 * xnox only edits C source code.
<ogra_> lol
<rsalveti> xnox: ogra_: I remember we could add back the slideshow already at quantal
<rsalveti> but we decided not to as it was way faster
<rsalveti> something along this line
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah thats a non issue
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, I wonder if the default fb changed
<ogra_> rsalveti, X not starting is a problem though
<rsalveti> ogra_: let me boot my quantal based panda to see
 * rsalveti goes downstairs
<ogra_> rsalveti, sorry to bother you with this ... but i'm kind of desparate
<doko> Riddell, ScottK: accpt the kde-l10n uploads now, or wait until after the beta?
<ScottK> doko: I think wait a bit, but I'll defer to Riddell.
<ScottK> We may still respin if arm gets fixed.
<rsalveti> ogra_: np
<rsalveti> ogra_: xnox: from quantal:
<rsalveti> [    88.069] (==) OMAP(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
<rsalveti> [    88.069] (==) OMAP(0): RGB weight 888
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> so why would that stop working in raring ... given we use the exact same kernel and drivers
<rsalveti> ogra_:
<rsalveti> [    62.272] (==) modesetting(1): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 24
<rsalveti> we had that bug before
<rsalveti> it shouldn't be loading both the omap and the modesetting driver
<rsalveti> I wonder if the autodetect patch changed at the xorg package
<ogra_> hmm how can i suppress that
<ogra_> probably ....
<cyphermox> are we still frozen for "beta" ?
 * ogra_ blames tjaalton 
<cyphermox> I see probably the answer is yes :)
<jbicha> where are we keeping the release notes?
<tjaalton> ogra_: or mlankhorst maybe :)
<smartboyhw> cyphermox, of course:)
<rsalveti> yeah, I'm trying to find the bug where we fixed this behavior
<smartboyhw> jbicha, on a note we don't normally use the U+1 link
<smartboyhw> (I mean for your test announcement)
<jbicha> smartboyhw: what do we use then?
<smartboyhw> jbicha, we normally use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<smartboyhw> (we = the Ubuntu Community QA Team)
<smartboyhw> balloons can confirm that:)
<jbicha> or http://qa.ubuntu.com/getting-involved/contributing-test-results/ ?
<balloons> ?
<smartboyhw> jbicha, I do have to say qa.ubuntu.com isn't exactly maintained
<smartboyhw> balloons, I am talking to jbicha which ISO testing guide we should use
<smartboyhw> I use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<smartboyhw> jbicha used a U+1 wiki link (and as far as I can tell U+1 isn't exactly active)
<balloons>  ahh
<balloons> ubdeed
<smartboyhw> jbicha, and BTW if you want some urgent testing needed next time send the announcement to ubuntu-quality@lists.ubuntu.com
<jbicha> smartboyhw: could you reply to my email with the correct link then?
<smartboyhw> jbicha, OK
<jbicha> who's release manager for this release?
<balloons> jbicha, infinity, I believe
<smartboyhw> jbicha, infinity
<smartboyhw> jbicha, sent:)
<rsalveti> xnox: can you check if pvr works better if you force the xorg config such as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-video-omap/+bug/1015292/comments/5 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1015292 in pvr-omap4 "X11 crashes with seg fault when running QT5 based applications on a Pandaboard with the SGX driver" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> rsalveti: I can test in a moment.
<jbicha> infinity: what are we using for Release Notes?
<rsalveti> ogra_: xnox:
<rsalveti> [    62.147] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for omap
<rsalveti> this is probably the problem
<rsalveti> which was fixed at quantal by https://launchpadlibrarian.net/113352717/xf86-video-omap_0.4.0-0ubuntu1_0.4.0-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<rsalveti> tjaalton: ^
<ogra_> funny, i looked at exactly that patch today
<rsalveti> not sure if another api changed at xorg, let me check if this patch is there at raring
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/datengrab/images/raring/ac100/xf86-video-omap-0.4.0$ ls debian/patches/
<ogra_> 01-adding-support-for-platformProbe.patch
<ogra_> its still in the package source
<rsalveti> might not be working then
<rsalveti> interesting
<xnox> the package was not touched in raringa at all =)
<rsalveti> yeah, the package is the same
<rsalveti> ++#ifdef XSERVER_PLATFORM_BUS
<rsalveti> maybe that changed, not sure
<rsalveti> let me also download today's image
<tjaalton> and the matching xserver patch is still there
<JackYu> stgraber: hi, we report a bug #1164554 when testing UbuntuKylin. The preparing screen became to 'ubuntu 13.04' again...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164554 in UbuntuKylin "Preparing screen is not displayed as expected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164554
<stgraber> JackYu: I have no idea what you're talking about ;) can you try to detail exactly what the issue is and what that preparing screen is (ideally in the bug report)?
<JackYu> stgraber: sure. we will attach a picture at the bug.
<smartboyhw> stgraber, I think he means "Preparing to install Ubuntu" instead of "Preparing to install UbuntuKylin"
<smartboyhw> At the page where you see the requirements fit or not
<stgraber> xnox: ^ (any idea why that'd happen? as far as I can tell the media info for Kylin is correct)
<xnox> stgraber: will boot and poke it.
<JackYu> stgraber: we mean this https://launchpadlibrarian.net/136158633/prepare-screen.png
<JackYu> could it be changed to 'UbuntuKylin 13.04'
<maclin_> stgraber: our another tester reported  that the preparing screen displayed 'UbuntuKylin 13.04' just now.
<stgraber> JackYu: ah, that's plymouth, not ubiquity. Unless you have created a plymouth theme, I guess that's to be expected
<xnox> JackYu: does the installed system is the same or has Kylin splash?
<xnox> JackYu: you are looking at the "fallback" low graphics splash.
<xnox> stgraber: the ubuntukylin-theme package has a plymouth theme.
<JackYu> xnox: we only find the bug when trying ubuntukylin, while installing, it's ok.
<xnox> I see.
<ogra_> casper bug ?
<cjwatson> infinity: I'm not going to be around for much longer, so if you're ready to at least experimentally publish something for reals, now's the time
<cjwatson> infinity: Otherwise, I might manage to check in later from my dad's; won't have much ability to edit code though
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs waiting for the publisher
<ogra_> i'm firing off an ac100 lubuntu rebuild now
<ogra_> building ...
<smartboyhw> ogra_ phillw will be happy:)
<ogra_> for sure :)
<phillw> infinity: (or who ever) I'm just in the process of editing up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Beta2/Lubuntu feel free to use the link :)
<smartboyhw> phillw private message?
<highvoltage> stgraber: Edubuntu testing complete, no major issues found, I marked ready for release
<jbicha> bug 1164592 is a testcase failure
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164592 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity freezes in Install Alongside screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164592
<balloons> jbicha, you have no dowload links for ubuntu gnome? :-( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1163879
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1163879 in ubuntu-qa-website "Ubuntu GNOME images listed on QA Tracker not "linked" to daily images" [Undecided,New]
<smartboyhw> balloons true
<balloons> I'll try and fix for raring.. need to make sure it gets updated properly by stgraber script
<jbicha> stgraber: is there someone else that can help with getting ^ fixed if you don't have ipv4 today?
<stgraber> jbicha: I'll process the ACL change in a minute, sorry had connectivty issue for the last day or so and was limited to the IPv6 internet only (which sadly doesn't include many Canonical services ;))
<jbicha> ok thanks
<stgraber> I've had IPv4 again for the past hour (looks like whoever was DDoSing me eventually got bored)
<seb128> is there any eta on letting uploads through again?
<smartboyhw> Aren't we supposed to still be in freeze?
<ogra_> seb128, i thought infinity said he wanted to keep the freeze up
<ogra_> until release
<seb128> ogra_, right, I specifically did use "unfreeze" for that reason :p
<ogra_> so i guess all uploads will be reviewed
<seb128> ogra_, they will still approve bug fixes at some point I guess?
<seb128> ogra_, right
<ogra_> yeah as usual
<ogra_> just more reviews
<seb128> ogra_, my question was "when we will start having uploads reviewes accepted again"
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<xnox> seb128: unseeded packages are going through with bugfixes at the moment. but the seeded on images stuff is queued at the moment. I expect it will be reviewed post-beta-release.
<ogra_> well, adam can tell ... once he is around at least
<seb128> xnox, thanks, I know all that,  I guess the question is "when is beta going to be released"? ;-)
<infinity> seb128: Soonish.  I need to catch up on various backscrolls, sort out release notes, look at testing results, blah blah.
<balloons> jbicha, I added links.. let me know if there's any errors
<seb128> infinity, ok, thanks
<jbicha> balloons: thanks
<ogra_> infinity, ac100 is just rebuilding with a fix, panda desktop wont make it i fear unless rsalveti has some brilliant idea right now
<infinity> ogra_: Oh, I thought we were skipping ac100.
<infinity> I don't mind waiting a bit, I have all day to release this. :P
<ogra_> well, i found an easy fix
<infinity> Cool.
<ogra_> its fine to release it delayed i think
<ogra_> sadly panda desktop is really screwed
<ogra_> looks like it would take some work, not sure we want to invest that
<infinity> :/
<ogra_> (X doesnt start after install)
 * skellat obliquely mentions Launchpad Bug 1164493 too
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164493 in u-boot "Netboot Install (ARM Desktop) OMAP Fails To Bootstrap Past Orange Start Screen on BeagleBoard-xM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164493
<smartboyhw> Clearly this isn't ARM's day
<ogra_> skellat, we dont really support beagle anymore ... if you find a fix we'll happily take it though :)
<infinity> jbicha: Ubuntu GNOME seems to be lacking some test coverage on the tracker...
<smartboyhw> infinity um jbicha just send out the testing announcement 1.5 hours ago I think...
<smartboyhw> Give them some time
<jbicha> infinity: yes we were running behind, I believe we almost have i386 covered though
<smartboyhw> Actually it's 1.9
<jbicha> I'm waiting on Startup Disk Creator now :(
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Try ask in #ubuntu-quality for help:)
<smartboyhw> jbicha: You do know that Startup Disk Creator never worked for the community QA team?
<smartboyhw> At least in 12.10+13.04
<smartboyhw> jbicha: use dd
<jbicha> smartboyhw: I'm using Precise's Startup Disk Creator, but yeah, it being broken for a year is pretty bad
<infinity> knome: Xubuntu test failures seem to be linked to a bug that doesn't exist...
<JackYu> infinity: a simple release note, we will update asap: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin/1304-beta-2-ReleaseNote
<jbicha> smartboyhw: sure, but the testcase for http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/264/builds/41181/testcases/1303/results specifically talks about usbcreator and testing persistence
<smartboyhw> jbicha specifically I am going to ask balloons to delete the usbcreator part and use dd or whatsoever;P
<jbicha> smartboyhw: uh, if nobody cares about Startup Disk Creator then we need to remove it from the default install, not just ignore the problems
<smartboyhw> jbicha: I agree
<balloons> we care about startup disk creator
<balloons> I just used it yesterday in the live demo
<ogra_> we definitely care
<smartboyhw> balloons oh it worked?
<balloons> I prefer dd, but that's me..
<smartboyhw> \o/
<balloons> the gui tool is nice.. and sliding persistence is a nice thing
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Add oil on the usbcreator then
<ScottK> The KDE variant works for me on 12.10 also.
<infinity> Daviey: server still doesn't have full test coverage.  Any idea what's going on with that?
<smartboyhw> balloons: I think we need to discuss Testdrive more
<infinity> ScottK / Riddell: I'm guessing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-mobile/+bug/1164236 means no kubuntu-active for beta2?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164236 in plasma-mobile "13.04 beta 2 plasma active crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> infinity: Yes
<infinity> The tracker so needs a clear way to mark an image as "ha ha, no, not gonna happen".
<infinity> So I stop going through the list and pondering the same ones.
<Daviey> plars: do you know the status of test coverage for server?
<smartboyhw> stgraber: ^
<stgraber> infinity: well, you could simply remove it from the list, that way it'll only show up in the Dailies and not in the milestone
<infinity> stgraber: Can I get a visual representation of a "lolno".
<infinity> stgraber: I guess removing it works too, would it get auto-added if I did a respin?
<stgraber> infinity: yes, unless you disable it in the manifest
<infinity> (Assuming we start out with a "lolno", then someone finds a clever fix in the nick of time)
<infinity> Actually, no.  I'd prefer a visual representation to removal, for that reason.
<infinity> Some keener may still see it and want to do something about it.
<plars> Daviey: we've got most of it done, I'm working on filling in the rest now, if we could get someone from server team to run the maas tests, that would be useful. Normally someone from server does, but I'm not sure who
<plars> Daviey: I don't really have a setup for maas
<infinity> plars: Has anyone done any quick smoketesting of server on any ARM platforms?
<plars> Daviey: also, I'm having some trouble with the iscsi tests, hoping maybe jamespage can help
<stgraber> infinity: I'm slightly worried about adding too many new status ;) especially as I already need to add the needs-rebuild/is-rebuilding flag which will make the UI even more confusing than it already is
<Daviey> plars: jamespage is out for the week, so unlikey
<infinity> plars: (Not full coverage, install/reboot would be enough, which I thought was automated via ogra's fancy stuff?)
<plars> infinity: yes, I mentioned a bug to you yesterday on server with panda - they keyboard issue with lvm+crypt again
<infinity> stgraber: That UI can't get more confusing, it's reached terminal velocity.
<plars> infinity: also, desktop doesn't seem to work at all
<infinity> plars: s/again/still/ ... I didn't fix the d-i issue with that one.  Anyhow, shouldn't affect other random tests.
<stgraber> infinity: wait until the next batch of changes land, I'm sure you'll change your mind ;)
<ogra_> plars, yeah, the xserver broke, rsalveti was digging into it but i doubt he found a solution
<infinity> plars: omap4 desktop is, indeed, a lost cause (for today).
<ogra_> funny incidence given we use the same kernel and X driver as in quantal
<plars> Daviey: is there anyone else familiar with the iscsi tests?
<infinity> ogra_: But not the same X.
<Riddell> infinity: yep, seems too unreliable even for a tech preview just now
<infinity> stgraber: I fear that when software starts becoming self-aware, it'll be things like the isotracker that get there first, and they'll be self-aware in about the same way as Paris Hilton.
<stgraber> ;)
<Daviey> plars: I last did them a year ago.. all fogotten now.. smoser would be the next person, but he is on vacation :)
<Daviey> plars: can you /j #ubuntu-server ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: sorry, was at lunch, but will keep investigating it today
 * ogra_ hugs rsalveti 
<ogra_> rsalveti, dont sweat it, it wont make beta, so do it if you find a free spot for it
<ogra_> i pinged you today in the hope there was somethign obvious ... if there isnt, and it takes time, it can as well happen later
<rsalveti> yeah, might take a few more hours, but want to get it fixed anyway
<ogra_> yeah, but you have more important stuff
<ogra_> pandas are low prio
<ogra_> (else someone had looked at them before beta :) )
<rsalveti> sure
<balloons> ogra_, are you able to boot an installed desktop image for panda?
<balloons> for beta2 :-)
<ogra_> balloons, nope, thats the issue we talked about
<balloons> ogra_, :-) I thought so.. just checking
<ogra_> balloons, the driver detectuon seems screwed (you should see something like "falling back to old probe method for omep")
<ogra_> (in Xorg log)
<balloons> yea.. black screen on boot, had to pull the logs.. I assumed it was a xserver/driver issue
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> which is super weird ... since that didnt change since quantal
<balloons> so eta on fix or not for beta 2?
<infinity> Not likely.
<ogra_> not for B2
<ogra_> might be fixed for final
<infinity> If it can't be fixed for final, I guess I get my wish to drop omap4 desktop images? :P
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> but many grumpy people around you i guess ...
 * ogra_ woundt mind to drop them 
<balloons> hmm...
<ogra_> *wouldnt
<ogra_> nexus7 is there ...
<ogra_> and less hassle driver wise
<phillw> ahh, the ac100 has arrived :)
<skellat> If you do drop omap desktop images, make a blog post about it please
<xnox> skellat: not dropping, but not releasing in beta2, we are expecting to have them in the final.
<skellat> Okay then
<ogra_> skellat, we didnt have omap desktop images in years
<xnox> skellat: infinity & ogra_ are talking "tongue-in-cheek" mostly.
<ogra_> skellat, we didnt even have official omap images in quite a while ... there are netboot ones but they are not largely tested
<skellat> xnox: Okay, no worries.
<skellat> ogra_: I'm probably one of the few who has tested
<xnox> skellat: yes =)
<ogra_> skellat, there was a change to a completely different kernel, i'll point ppisati to your bug
<ogra_> i'm not even sure debian-installer was updated for it
<ogra_> infinity, do you know if omap 3 d-i  images were updated for generic ?
<infinity> ogra_: Yep.
<ogra_> hmm, then that failed apparently
<infinity> How so?
<infinity> I need to rename the flavor and do some other last-minute crap with -generic, but it should still work currently.
<ogra_> skellat, do you have your bugnumber handy ?
<skellat> Hold on a sec
<skellat> Launchpad Bug 1164493
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164493 in u-boot "Netboot Install (ARM Desktop) OMAP Fails To Bootstrap Past Orange Start Screen on BeagleBoard-xM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164493
<ogra_> infinity, doesnt seem to get beyond the builtin orange bootscreen
<infinity> Oh, blah.  Is that using the built-in u-boot instead of the one on the SD card?
<infinity> If so, the only solution will be to staple the DTB on the end of the kernel.
<skellat> The xM doesn't have u-boot built in.  It has to look for it on the SD card
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> its our uboot that has that silly hardcoded orange
<infinity> If it's the SD u-boot, either we have a bug there, or we have a different bug there.  (yay, I'm so specific today).
<ogra_> so uboot starts but doesnt go further
<infinity> I could use an XM to test with. :/
 * ogra_ doesnt have one around either 
<ogra_> skellat, trying the serial image and capturing the console output might show something
<skellat> Okay.  Tracker didn't have one available and I've got family telling me it is time to head out to the farm to start doing some crop planting.
<jbicha> infinity: where should we post release notes?
<skellat> So, hit me with a link at skellat@ubuntu.com and I'll download it later today to try once I get back from building planters and the like
 * skellat has to run away to the family farm to play ranch hand again but promises to provide information on the serial image later on in his local day
<Riddell> I'm out for a few hours, if beta 2 gets released it should be all ready, just needs a notice on the website
<infinity> jbicha: Find a home on the wiki, I guess, if you don't have an Ubuntu GNOME website to throw them on, and we'll link from the main ones.
<jbicha> infinity: ok so we're not using a centralized wiki page like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes ?
<infinity> jbicha: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview
<infinity> jbicha: Feel free to add a section and go to town, or link externally, I'm not terribly picky.  We'll clean it all up for final release.
<jbicha> and the live image testcase fails for me too bug 1164633
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164633 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "live image created by Startup Disk Creator fails to boot a second time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164633
<stgraber> jbicha, phillw: ACLs configured for your products. You'll need to logout and login again for it to take effect.
<smartboyhw> infinity: Any ETA on releasing?
<phillw> stgraber: thanks :)
<infinity> smartboyhw: Today. :)
<smartboyhw> infinity: Today what time?
<smartboyhw> I really can't stay up...
<ogra_> crap crap carp !
 * ogra_ curses
<ogra_> so even though ac100-tarball-installer 0.46 was on ports.u.c when i started the build it didnt end up in the ac100 image
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> infinity, is there an easy way i can check from nusakan whats on the ftp mirror ?
 * ogra_ doesnt want to have to do all this again
<ogra_> infinity, starting another build ... feel free to release already ...
<cjwatson> ogra_: see the wait-for-package script
<ogra_> ah, i will ...
<cjwatson> (mostly not here)
<ogra_> now i'm sure the package is there though ... since its 2h later :)
 * ogra_ pretends he hasnt seen cjwatson 
<cjwatson> being on ports but not nusakan should be impossible though
<cjwatson> I might investigate that later
<cjwatson> (nusakan should sync from ftpmaster at the start of every build)
<infinity> cjwatson: Are you sure it was in raring, and not raring-proposed?  (did you just check the pool, not Packages.gz?)
<ogra_> well, i saw it in my borwser before i fried off the build ...
<ogra_> but i looked at the pool so i might have tricked myself here
<ogra_> what infinity said
 * ogra_ needs to change his habits
<infinity> jbicha: Are your images "good enough", despite the bugs/failures that need to be addressed before final?
<jbicha> infinity: yes I'll just release note the Install Alongside issue and I suspect that my USB stick being too cheap is to blame for my live session failure
<jbicha> I've now marked them as ready since we have the minimum coverage on all of the testcases besides the Install Alongside one
<seb128> infinity, hey, are we "unfrozen" yet ;-) (notice the "" :p=
<infinity> seb128: Once Oli's last build is done, I'll start going through the queue again.  Shouldn't be long.
<seb128> ogra_, grrrr
<seb128> infinity, thanks
<infinity> Play nice, you two.  No one wants another invasion.
<seb128> well, if you want balance in the universe there need to be some invasion the other way around... :p
<infinity> Sure, but they had reason to want Paris.  What's in it for you if you take Berlin?  Leather pants and schnitzel?
<phillw> lol
<mdeslaur> lol
<seb128> ;-)
<ogra_> LOL
<seb128> ogra_, release the lock on the archive or you will see what the germanofrench can do :p
<infinity> Patience. :P
<infinity> (But, seriously, if Oli's fix doesn't work, we'll probably just drop that image from beta, not respin yet again)
<infinity> So, I can probably start going through the queue and letting things in.
<infinity> ogra_: ^-- You okay with that?
<ogra_> sure
<seb128> infinity, ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> the fix will work ... it just wasnt in my image build
<seb128> no real hurry for me, but it would be nice to have some of the queue flushed by tomorrow
<ogra_> (we use the same fix somewheer else so i know it is fine)
<seb128> and if possible before end of european day
 * seb128 hates queue flushes on friday afternoon
<infinity> seb128: Did you get the gwibber seed issues sorted?
 * infinity takes lunch.
<seb128> infinity, yes, the seeds are clean, doko said he was going to move it to universe today
<rsalveti> tjaalton: ogra_: broken by bug 982889
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 982889 in OEM Priority Project precise "X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/982889
<rsalveti> as a side effect, it removed the function that was setting the drm bus id
<rsalveti> breaking all xorg drivers using that property
<infinity> seb128: Weird, looks like it's still in main, but no longer showing up for demotion.  I'll have to poke at that.
<seb128> infinity, yeah, I was trying to check why, the seeds stopped listing it for what I can see
<tjaalton> rsalveti: ouch..
<tjaalton> rsalveti: could you ping mlankhorst on #ubuntu-x?
<tjaalton> he's EOD already but..
<rsalveti> tjaalton: sure
<tjaalton> we all hate that bug..
<tjaalton> racing all over the place
<rsalveti> right
<tjaalton> but putting that back in shouldn't break it, I think
<rsalveti> tjaalton: problem is that it's breaking all platform devices
<rsalveti> it's just dealing with the pci use case
<tjaalton> ok..
<rsalveti> maybe we just need to improve the patch
<tjaalton> yeah
<ogra_> rsalveti, woah
<phillw> :)
<phillw> ogra_: and now for the fastest iso test in recent history :D
<ogra_> well, now for watching it dripping through my 2Mbit line
<ogra_> luckily i tested the whole install already after fixing the bug
<ogra_> so i only need to see X come up and we are fine
<phillw> okies, I was going to suggest me pulling in the image and doing a quick md5 to ensure it is what you uploaded?
<77CAAVMF2> 2Mbit?  I do feel a little sorry for you?
<77CAAVMF2> s/?$/./
<infinity> ogra_: S'ok, I'm (finally) going to lunch anyway.  Update results while I'm out, and I'll release before I'm EOD.
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> 77CAAVMF2, its fine ... i usually get along (i'm just to lazy to upgrade)
<ogra_> phillw, the manifest file has all info i need ... just need to verify i didnt typo anything or made a mistake
<ogra_> 17min to go
<rsalveti> ogra_: updated bug 1161981, mlankhorst will work on it tomorrow
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1161981 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Boot stalls after Ubuntu Raring desktop ARM (Panda board) install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161981
<ogra_> rsalveti, awesome, thanks so much !!!
<ogra_> infinity, phillw, lubuntu ac100 finished, and approved ...
<rsalveti> ogra_: np :-)
<phillw> ogra_:  ^^
<phillw> took me a few minutes to find the required button :)
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> is it ok to remove a single rarely used menu item in software-center right now, to fix a bug? :)
<ogra_> i guess you need to ask the docteam ...
<Riddell> are we nearly there yet?
<ogra_> Riddell, after lunch :)
<ogra_> (see backlog)
<dobey> jbicha: ^^ ?
<dobey> i guess i need to do a UIFE request on the bug it fixes?
<dobey> well it's really just a workaround for a bug in gtk+/pygobject/libgirepository
<dobey> but the menu item is pretty useless anyway
<knome> infinity, noticed.
<xnox> dobey: file a quick UIFE for a nod-off.
<xnox> dobey: should be fine, considering it's useless as well =)
<cyphermox> could someone please review/accept hud, appmenu-gtk and bamf from the queue, assuming it's good with freezes now?
<dobey> xnox: right, ok
<doko> so, is the freeze over?
<slangasek> doko: we're in freeze from now until release: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-April/001030.html
<infinity> doko: The hard "don't touch the archive, cause I'm building images" freeze is over but, yet, we're in "please review seeded packages and reject/accept as appropriate" freeze until release.
<doko> slangasek, infinity: so it is ok to accept the uploads fixing ftbfs's
<infinity> doko: Yep.
<doko> ?
<phillw> infinity: hope it was a restfull lunch break :)
<infinity> doko: Oh, I was waiting on gwibber until we sorted the main/universe thing, but meh.
 * infinity shrugs.
<doko> sorry :-/
<infinity> All good, it's not like I announced it or rejected it or anything.
<kenvandine> infinity, seb128 said he would demote it after i uploaded
<kenvandine> infinity, but actually there is a newer gwibber upload in the queue too
<infinity> kenvandine: I know, but I wanted to demote first, so the new one actually built in universe and didn't get stripped.
<infinity> kenvandine: Not a big deal.
<kenvandine> infinity, me must have forgotten :)
<infinity> kenvandine: Oh, heh, it'll need to be demoted before it builds anyway, I win. :)
 * infinity will sort out why component-mismatches isn't showing it properly and demote it a bit later.
<kenvandine> infinity, thanks
<doko> and I assume the kde-l10n-* uploads can be built too over night
<infinity> doko: Yeahp, ScottK said those were good to go, post-beta.
<ScottK> Yep
<doko> ok, leaving anything else in the queue
<jbicha> dobey: I think USC has way too many menu items ;)
<jbicha> my GNOME3 fanboyism comes out a bit
<dobey> heh
 * infinity goes about fixing bugs in the new publishing scripts, so he can publish...
<jcastro> is there a normal Ubuntu ISO beta release due today?
<jcastro> the FinalBetaRelease link on the release schedule wiki page is non existant
<infinity> jcastro: It's in progress.
<infinity> Though no one's made a wiki page for that, no.
<jcastro> ack
<infinity> If you want to make one, go nuts.  The existing one for Beta1Release and Beta2Release don't seem to have much basis in reality, mind you.
<infinity> So, a wiki link to nowhere is about as informative. :P
<phillw> infinity: have I got https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Beta2/Lubuntu in the wrong place?
<jcastro> infinity: I just want to know if there's going to be a beta ISO or not, as I don't remember which milestones were cancelled this time around.
<jcastro> or if it's just "get a daily"
<infinity> jcastro: There's one being released literally as we speak.
 * jcastro nods
<infinity> phillw: Seems fine to me.
<slangasek> infinity: btw, can you link me the release notes?  I should make sure wubi is documented
<infinity> slangasek: TechnicalOverview is the release notes currently.  Do you want to copy them to a static Beta2 location?  I'm not sure I see the point, rather than just evolving them until Final.
<infinity> slangasek: (And, please, mangle them a bit if you see need)
<slangasek> infinity: I don't think we need a static beta2 url for it; I'll give the notes that are there a once-over though
<slangasek> wondering where to put wubi, it doesn't fit under the current headings
<slangasek> We could change "New features in raring" to "Changes in Raring"
<slangasek> or I could add a subheading under "Get Ubuntu 13.04"
<slangasek> infinity: opinion?
<infinity> slangasek: s/New Features/Changes/ seems fine, unless you want it more prominently at the top.
<infinity> I'd think not providing the wubi binary with the release is a pretty big hint.
<slangasek> infinity: per cjwatson, part of the motivation of sticking it in the release notes is to make sure users understand why it's gone away and aren't caught off guard come the actual release
<slangasek> I think I'm leaning towards a new subheading under "Get"
<ScottK> Or at least we can blame them for not reading the release notes if they are surprised.
<slangasek> is "13.04 Final Beta" officially what we're calling this milestone?
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, I'm not arguing against it being in the release notes, just saying it doesn't necessarily need to be right at the top.  But, given how popular it was in the past, maybe the mention is worth being prominent.
<phillw> slangasek: beta 2?
<infinity> slangasek: The filesystem paths are "beta-2", but I think Final Beta was the pretty name we were going for.
<slangasek> phillw: there was no "beta-1" for some flavors
<phillw> slangasek: but as the file paths are indeed beta-2, it does make more sense>?
<infinity> phillw: Are you releasing lubuntu/alternate/powerpc, despite the light testing due to the G4 bug?
<phillw> infinity: +1, ubuntu can call it as they wish :)
<slangasek> phillw: some of the paths are, some aren't; I think it's better to stick with the "Final Beta" name, personally
<slangasek> ah, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/13.04 doesn't exist
<slangasek> anyone here with cdimage access who could put one of those together?
<phillw> infinity: nope, that is why is not marked ready.
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, it's done by hand.  I'll do that.
<slangasek> infinity: maybe we should have called the directories "beta"; then the milestones would be in logical order, "beta -1" followed by "beta"
<phillw> infinity: as long as we get one of the PPC out it's okay.
<infinity> slangasek: Hrm?  The directories are universally beta-2, unless you want me to hand-mangle the Ubuntu ones.
<phillw> for beta-1, we got desktop out, but not alternate....
<infinity> slangasek: I'm unconvinced the file paths/names matter deeply here.
<slangasek> infinity: nah, I'm not proposing a hand-mangle now, just suggesting that calling it "beta" across the board rather than "beta-2" may have made more sense
<infinity> Or beta-final or something.
<slangasek> infinity: because this is obviously the right time to be nitpicking the directory names
<infinity> Gets overloaded with "final release", mind you.  We didn't really think it through much. :P
<phillw> slangasek: to everyone except those who have beta-1?
<phillw> topic for 13.10... let's get these betas out and announced :)
<infinity> I think it's fine, really, to just have the alpha/beta cadence be per-milestone opt-in (as it is), and if people miss some, they get number gaps.
<cjwatson> I wouldn't advise straying off the beaten path for naming until I've had a chance to look over the scripts; there is more hardcoding than one might expect/like
<cjwatson> Due to things like "beta-2 wants to produce *-beta2-* files despite the beta-2 directories because otherwise there's hyphen overload"
<cjwatson> and there is a notion somewhere of which milestones are "important"
<phillw> cjwatson: indeed, even on my (small) mirror server, it will try to zsync a beta-2 from a beta-1. Else zsync just pulls in the entire ISO.
<cjwatson> cdimage suffers from requirements overload
<cjwatson> So best not to pile on more requirements for cosmetics :)
<phillw> +2
<phillw> oops... +1
<infinity> What, Colin doesn't deserve a 2?
<infinity> slangasek: netboot index sorted.
<Riddell> what am I doing wrong here copying packages? http://paste.kde.org/716294/
<phillw> infinity: he does, but I'm not allowed two votes :D
<cjwatson> Riddell: I think it needds a source PPA name as well as a source PPA owner
<cjwatson> (--ppa-name IIRC)
 * cjwatson -> bed.  Will probably hear SMSes for a bit if it's world-endingly urgent
<Riddell> cjwatson: spot on
<slangasek> infinity: thanks - tweaked a couple missed s/quantal/raring/
<slangasek> infinity: should 'omap' perhaps be labelled in more detail now that it's actually "generic" (even though it hasn't been renamed yet)?
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, my sed was missing a /g probably.  Thanks.
<infinity> slangasek: As for the omap/generic thing, I intend to rename the d-i flavour next week, and I can fix the links and such at that point.
<infinity> cjwatson: Gah.
<infinity> cjwatson: Unbed, unbed!
<cjwatson> oh?
<infinity> cjwatson: Publishing to full seems fine, so far.  My first simple attempt just blew up with http://paste.ubuntu.com/5678244/
<cjwatson> technically that only matters for wubi, but let's see ...
<cjwatson> Yeah, I think that's some tedious change in the +cdmirrors-rss output.  Metalink files only matter if you're publishing an image that wubi.exe needs to read; under the circs I think we can cope without that.  publish-release tolerates this failure, just a bit noisily (note how it kept going).  I'd still like to fix this on principle, but it can wait until I'm back at a proper keyboard.
<cjwatson> Unless Steve remembers how source control for MirrorMetalink works and wants to sort it out ...
<cjwatson> ('cos I don't, would need to figure that out)
<slangasek> mmm, I don't remember, no
<cjwatson> I remember it being weird
<infinity> cjwatson: If that didn't actually cause it to fail to do anything useful, I can live with the noise today.  You need sleep, and I need to be drunk.
<cjwatson> Uh, one problem
<cjwatson> ... never mind
<infinity> ...
<cjwatson> (Thought it would have deleted .metalink files for stable releases, but this isn't done for .pool so it's OK.  Never mind me.)
<cjwatson> Kinda surprised you haven't run into this for full yet.  Maybe you weren't publishing a want_metalink image type?
<infinity> I'd done kubuntu, edubuntu, lubuntu.
<cjwatson> preinstalled-* never get metalink
<cjwatson> Oh well, not going to try to guess now :)
<infinity> Checksumming full tree ...
<infinity> Creating and publishing metalink files for the full tree ...
<infinity> Done!  Remember to sync-mirrors after checking that everything is OK.
<infinity> Seemed to not crash for kubuntu.
<infinity> Broke twice for ubuntu.
<infinity> Hence my simple/full stab in the dark.
<cjwatson> Do check the file structure on disk as well as lack of explosions, of course, and that HEADER.html and .htaccess for some samples look OK.
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> File lists looked reasonable, I'll poke headers in a sec.
<cjwatson> Cool.
 * infinity wonders if the ubuntukylin HEADER.html should be in Chinese.
<slangasek> probably? in theory? :)
<cjwatson> Arguably, I suppose :)
<infinity> slangasek: Want to get them to translate it before final?
<infinity> Also, isotracker says ubuntugnome, cdimage says ubuntu-gnome.  HELPFUL.
<slangasek> infinity: poked
<infinity> La la la.
<phillw> infinity: yeah, the guy who writes the zsync script actually corrected my entry. A final decision would be helpful :)
<infinity> phillw: I'm going with what cdimage says. :P
<infinity> phillw: I'll get the tracker to say the right thing when I figure out how...
<phillw> 77CAAVMF2: are you following?
<infinity> Or, I'll pester stgraber to fix the tracker later, since I can't sort out where that incorrect string lives.
<infinity> cjwatson: The "find | sed s/daily/beta/" bit at the end of publish-image-set might be obsolete now?  The new scripts seemed to spit out a sane HEADER.  I think.
<77CAAVMF2> phillw: I'm following the fact my bladder says I need to visit a room, if that's what you mean.
<phillw> infinity: I've only been granted rights today, so I'm not a lot of use.
<phillw> and those were just for approving releleases, not publishing to them.
<phillw> infinity: were their people behind (22:15:23) queuebot: (notice) Builds: Lubuntu Desktop Preinstalled armhf+ac100 [Raring Beta 2] has been marked as ready ? (GMT+1)
<phillw> *Where*
<infinity> I think you wanted 'were'.
<infinity> And yes, I marked it ready, based on Oli's testing.
#ubuntu-release 2013-04-05
<phillw> infinity: I did also, did mine not take affect? (22:15:23) queuebot: (notice) Builds: Lubuntu Desktop Preinstalled armhf+ac100 [Raring Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<infinity> phillw: Or maybe it was you who marked it?  I dunno, I'm half asleep.
<phillw> infinity: I marked it... just wanted to mention in case my 1st mark up has borked the transfer to 'release'. And, you are correct, this is really late for milestone to actually go out.
<infinity> phillw: It's not that late here.  I'm just having an off day. :P
<phillw> infinity: it is 01:17 here and I've had a nice meal and several glasses of wine :D
<phillw> But, on the plus side? my Dedi-server has not had an OOM issue with the 8 VM's running on it.... So, a glass of wine it is :D
<smartboyhw> Um are the images out?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I think he's publishing them slowly
<Riddell> 4.10.2 on the other hand should be all done
<phillw> smartboyhw: good question, well presented...
<phillw> smartboyhw: too many new flavours / updates etc.
<smartboyhw> phillw: For Studio it's good.
 * smartboyhw sends out the announcements.
<phillw> smartboyhw: lubuntu also looks good.
<phillw> smartboyhw: I'd severly caution against you doing that.
<pleia2> yeah, I always wait for the official green light
<pleia2> (fortunately it's only 6pm where I am :))
<phillw> smartboyhw: the release team give the notification..... Trust me on this one!
<smartboyhw> phillw  so it's OK now?
 * smartboyhw has never released something on a Friday;P
<phillw> smartboyhw: it is not  'OK' until the release team say it is.
<smartboyhw> infinity :(
<phillw> smartboyhw: the release team have not made an  annoucement, so it s not yet released
<smartboyhw> Anyway, maybe a hour sleep;P
<infinity> smartboyhw: There's just some torrent verification and a release announce to send out.  (The former can sometimes take a bit of time)
<smartboyhw> OL
<smartboyhw> s/OL/OK/
<slangasek> utlemming: hi, I'm helping infinity finish off the last of the final beta checklist - are cloud images ready to be published?
<slangasek> utlemming: I see they aren't on http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/13.04/ yet, does that just need the trigger pulled?
<phillw> Hi JackYu
<smartboyhw> Hello JackYu, got a nice sleep in Yiyang home?
<jbicha> smartboyhw: is there anyone that can send out the announcements for you? I hate for you to be losing sleep
<slangasek> cjwatson, infinity: fwiw, we seem to have armhf images prepublished to the pool, but not linked into the raring/ directory
<smartboyhw> jbicha: I aren't;P
<infinity> slangasek: pre-publishing helpfully publishes everything.  Those can be surgically removed, or just ignored.
<phillw> smartboyhw: cc them to me on phillw@ubuntu.com and I will send them out to who you list.
 * smartboyhw wonders if everyone is putting him to sleep........
<phillw> jbicha: don't worry, me and smartboyhw do know each other :)
<slangasek> infinity: except that as of 12.10, we were publishing the arm images to releases, not to cdimage?
<smartboyhw> :)
<slangasek> infinity: so I think we want to add the links, not drop/ignore the .pool bits
<infinity> slangasek: Yes, but the ones you see in .pool but not linked aren't published at all.
<infinity> slangasek: Because they were broken.
<slangasek> hmm
<infinity> slangasek: But pre-publishing was done before all testing was done (as usual), so I didn't manually exclude them at that point.
<JackYu> phillw: hi
<JackYu> smartboyhw: good morning:)
<slangasek> infinity: ok; so the only armhf images we're releasing with beta2 are netboot + nexus7?
<infinity> slangasek: Right.
<slangasek> infinity: ok, thanks for confirming
<infinity> slangasek: Should match the ready/not-ready states on the tracker.
<infinity> (Well, I didn't bother marking netboot "ready", but we don't ever "not publish" netboot)
 * slangasek nods
<phillw> Hi JackYu .. we're just waiting for the announcement and then I will get the mirror updated for you good people.
<JackYu> phillw: sorry for the delay. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin/1304-beta-2-ReleaseNote
<JackYu> phillw: I announced the note last night (Beijing time), but maybe you missed it:)
<phillw> JackYu: you are applogising to the wrong person ... it is infinity you need to beg forgiveness from :)
<smartboyhw> JackYu: Uh oh we aren't supposed to announce anything;)
<phillw> JackYu: as long as infinity has the link to your release note, he will not actually hire  assassins to hunt you down :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<JackYu> phillw: :)
<phillw> JackYu: by the way, as milestone release goes out, the -release team do allow a sense of humour.
<JackYu> phillw: but I did send the URL to infinity last night... may I will check the log of the channel...
<JackYu> phillw: I see:)
<phillw> JackYu: it is unlikely that if you sent something to infinity that they would not have recieved it
<smartboyhw> JackYu: What exactly do you mean by "announce"? Sent the link to infinity, or posting on the forums that "it is out"?
<JackYu> smartboyhw: sent the link to infinity
<slangasek> hey folks, so I have a first draft of an email up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/Announcement/Beta2
<slangasek> could I ask flavors to check their links, and also add any highlights that they want included in the announcement?
<smartboyhw> JackYu: Ah it"s OK then:) phillw and I misunderstood you:)
<phillw> infinity: would you like me to move https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin/1304-beta-2-ReleaseNote to the area named as their system along the lines of  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Beta2/Lubuntu ?
<phillw> slangasek: ^^
<slangasek> phillw: I have no preference wrt the link names; flavors can use whatever convention they like as long as we can find them to put them in the announcement :)
<smartboyhw> infinity: Would you like me to add in the link for Ubuntu Studio release notes?
<pleia2> added xubuntu, thanks slangasek
<slangasek> pleia2: thank you!
<smartboyhw> phillw: Maybe you help add it in, I don't want the wiki to have errors editing.
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/Beta2/UbuntuStudio
<slangasek> stgraber: around?  do you have any edubuntu highlights you want listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/Announcement/Beta2?
<phillw> smartboyhw: whilst I am a wiki editor, I am also loathe to move areas as it will cause 404 errors for anyone who has bookmarked it.
<slangasek> ScottK, Riddell, jbicha, zequence: please add flavor highlights to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/Announcement/Beta2 if you have any
<smartboyhw> zequence: Do we?
<phillw> slangasek: should I rename https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Beta2/Lubuntu to
<phillw> grrr...
<phillw> slangasek: should I add https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Beta2/Lubuntu to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/Announcement/Beta2?
<zequence> smartboyhw: Not really. Hey, go to sleep ;)
<slangasek> phillw: since that exists, yes that would be a good idea - thanks
<smartboyhw> Help!! Edit conflict
<Riddell> slangasek: done
<slangasek> Riddell: cheers
<phillw> slangasek: I've not made the new page area with a  '?' at the end of it... It is  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/Announcement/Beta2
<phillw> smartboyhw: PM me
<phillw> slangasek: which one do I delete for the announcement notice? (ie, which of the two links is "more correct" for the system).
<smartboyhw> slangsek: Done for Ubuntu Studio
<slangasek> phillw: sorry, I don't see what you're talking about?
<JackYu> slangasek: would you like me edit the Beta2 wiki a little?
<phillw> slangasek: which do we do? release notes which follow all the way though or announcements?
<smartboyhw> phillw: Kubuntu -
<smartboyhw> + UbujtuKylin + Ubuntu Studio all uses release notes
<smartboyhw> s/uses/use/
<slangasek> phillw: sorry, I still don't understand the question.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/Announcement/Beta2 is the announcement mail that I'll send on behalf of all the flavors to ubuntu-announce; flavors are also welcome to send separate announcements in their own forums; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview are the central release notes, but flavors are allowed to have separate release notes pages too if they
<phillw> slangasek: no worries, there has been a lot going on. All I ask, is that we do not split the areas up
<slangasek> what areas?
<smartboyhw> Wake up.time:)
<slangasek> JackYu: I'm happy to have your contributions to the wiki page, yes :)
<phillw> slangasek: I've had a long few days, I'm not really in the mood for this, please log onto ##phillw and on tuesday, I may have caught up.
<jbicha> phillw: you have your own IRC channel?
<JackYu> slangasek: thanks. Done:)
<phillw> jbicha: i have a ##, for the teams who have VM's on the dedi server.
<phillw> I apologise to slangasek and every one else, not only has it been b2 season , but a normal, scheduled update for my dedicated server that hosts 6 F/OSS teams went really bad, and I'm in grumpy mode :(
<smartboyhw> phillw what happened?
<phillw> smartboyhw: http://bugs.centos.org/view.php?id=6363
<phillw> but this is not the correct channel to chat on.
<smartboyhw> OK i am retiring my mobile.
<slangasek> pleia2: is http://xubuntu.org/news/raring-beta2/ a correct link? it currently 404s
<pleia2> slangasek: it's the announcement, so not published yet
<phillw> 77CAAVMF2: I've got to hit bed, if the -release team do finalise the  move to beta-2, would you please run the script. Thanks.
<pleia2> I'll hit publish when all is announced
<slangasek> pleia2: ok
<phillw> pleia2: long time no chat! Yes, I do know the rules of embargation, we've had this fun with final releases in the past. The bug is that the 'ready' ones are not appearing on the usual area ?
<pleia2> phillw: I don't understand the question :\
<smartboyhw> phillw, what is the "usual area"?!
<phillw> slangasek: / pleia2 until they sort out a bug in the release script, the beta-2's will languish in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/264/builds marked as 'ready'.
<phillw> smartboyhw: ^^
<smartboyhw> phillw, still not understanding...
 * smartboyhw thinks either phillw is speaking alien language today, or smartboyhw's English was too bad
<phillw> smartboyhw: the ones marked as ready should be on the http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ there was an error in doing this.
<slangasek> phillw: no, there wasn't
<smartboyhw> phillw, why?
<smartboyhw> phillw, how do you tell?
<phillw> (01:54:16) ***smartboyhw has never released something on a Friday;P
<phillw> (01:54:24) phillw: smartboyhw: it is not  'OK' until the release team say it is.
<phillw> (01:54:49) smartboyhw: infinity :(
<phillw> (01:55:19) phillw: smartboyhw: the release team have not made an  annoucement, so it s not yet released
<phillw> Do I have to keep repeating this?
<slangasek> phillw: the bugs in the release scripts were sorted out a long time ago; the people you're giving this information to already know how the release process works, they're here because they're coordinating on behalf of their respective flavors
<smartboyhw> phillw, eh huh so?
 * smartboyhw still doesn't understand
<phillw> slangasek: with the deepest respect, a mile stone release is not released until the release team say so. We have not had such an announcement.
<smartboyhw> phillw, we didn't
<smartboyhw> phillw, er but UbuntuKylin did:P (/me points at JackYu)
<smartboyhw> we = Ubuntu Studio
<smartboyhw> I still haven't make any announcement yet
<phillw> slangasek: I've already told the Lubuntu QA / Testing team that the images marked as ready on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/264/builds are the Beta-2, but that is not the same as a GLOBAL announcement, and the delay means I cannot up date my mirror server :(
<infinity> No one's stopping you from running rsync.
<phillw> 04:15 am here, this little piglet is heading for bed.
<smartboyhw> phillw, go to bed:)
<phillw> infinity: the script uses the links on 'release',
<infinity> phillw: ...and?
<infinity> phillw: Like I told you a couple of hours ago, the only two remaining things are verifying the torrents and mailing the announcement (which slangasek has been getting people's input on polishing up).
<infinity> phillw: I literally meant those are the only two things.  cdimage/releases have the images, we're just not announcing until, well, we announce.
<phillw> infinity: no need to get so harsh?
<phillw> I know this is well late, but let's please not start biting each others heads off?
<phillw> infinity: I can 'joke' about "will it be released on Thursday" and reply "well, on a good day, with a following wind..... Saturday looks good"" . As a QA person, release day is one of the deadlines that make a wonderful wooshing sound as they pass.
<phillw> infinity: The one thing that the -release team stand for? It's ready when it's ready. For that, you people have always had, and will always have... my deepest respect. (Even when I nag you).
<smartboyhw> phillw, geez cool down a bit
<phillw> smartboyhw: I'm well cooled down :) I just wanted -release to be assured that my nagging <> upset. I was not the one nagging as to when beta-2 would launch :P
<smartboyhw> lol
<slangasek> hey folks
<phillw> 77CAAVMF2: is there a way to pulllthose iso's
<slangasek> so it turns out that we managed to miss dotting one of our ṫ's leading up to the beta, owing to the prior milestones having been opt-in
<phillw> 77CAAVMF2: is there a way to pull the iso's marked as ready via zsync?
<slangasek> and http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/download has not been set up... which means we can't give a valid download link to people in the announcement mail that will actually load-balance across the mirrors
<infinity> phillw: Of course you can pull them with zsync.
<slangasek> sorry to have to do this to y'all on the flavors, who obviously have done your part, but it looks like we need to defer announcing until we can get that link fixed - which needs to wait for London to wake up
<smartboyhw> slangasek, oh no
<pleia2> slangasek: thanks for your work, slangasek (woo, handing off to my europeans!)
<smartboyhw> pleia2, you *have* europeans?:P
<pleia2> :)
<slangasek> the good news is, it gives you all more time to polish https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview if you wish :)
<smartboyhw> slangasek, LOL
 * smartboyhw checks
<infinity> Also more time for third and fourth-level mirrors to all be in sync.
<infinity> Not world-ending.
<phillw> slangasek: I have the same backbone speed as canocial have (100 Mb/s).
<infinity> (This is exactly why we target releases to Thursdays anyway)
<smartboyhw> infinity, this might be the best synced release;)
<phillw> I also have the structure for the ISO's,
<infinity> phillw: ...
<infinity> phillw: Pretty sure we have a little bit more than 100Mbit. ;)
<pgraner> infinity: just a bit more lol
<phillw> infinity: actually on feed, your mirror states 100Mv
<phillw> That is why I do not mirror ubuntu, just the ones on http://phillw.net/isos/
<pgraner> phillw: I think thats what the link is throttled down to for the mirrors
<smartboyhw> phillw, on your page you do know that UbuntuKylin is one word not two?
<phillw> pgraner: I'm not overly intressted in the fine print.
<phillw> We have no beta-2 for ANYTHING is what is being said?
<smartboyhw> phillw, basically *yes*
<phillw> smartboyhw: I'd actually rather here this from a canonical person, because this is going to be a real hard sell to the testers,
<smartboyhw> phillw, ok:)
<infinity> What's to sell?
<infinity> "Sorry, the announce might go out a few hours late"?
<infinity> No one's saying it won't release.
<infinity> And, as I've told you, it's already on the mirrors.
<smartboyhw> infinity, so just not OFFICIALLY announced as released right?
<slangasek> it's not being announced as released until we can safely point users at it for download
<infinity> ^
<slangasek> everything up to that point is done - the testing is done, the images are golden
<phillw> infinity: is nicholas / balloons aware of the slight 'oversight', or is it now "it does not affect unity, so it is not a problem"? People have busted their ass'es off to get beta-2 ready? I really do not understand this, a tall.
<infinity> phillw: ... dude.  Relax.  A few minutes ago, you were praising us for not releasing until ready.
<pgraner> phillw: we had an item that was not on the checklist which was to update the ubuntu.com web site. We don't have permission to do this nor can we raise anyone. So we are delaying the announcement until they can fix it.
<pgraner> which will be in the UK am
<infinity> phillw: Nothing's changed.  All your testing has led to a release.  That will happen in a few hours, instead of a few hours ago.
<phillw> infinity: we had releases marked as 'ready'... now, finally and thankfully pgraner has given a bit of information.,
<smartboyhw> phillw, your testers have done good testing and the testing is done. Just that the announcement hasn't been made, doesn't mean Beta 2 will be wasted:)
<smartboyhw> phillw, what's your time? (Since you are in UK)
<infinity> phillw: You got that information from slangasek a while ago.
<phillw> infinity: the last news I recall was 'remove skype'.
<phillw> slangasek: can you remind me of an issue that would so affect lubuntu that julien would also have missed out on?>
<phillw> I feel like a christian thrown to the lions....
<infinity> It doesn't directly affect flavours, except that we politely ask you not to send release announcements until we send ours.  In the general case, this is just because we should all play nice.
<infinity> In this specific case, it's because flavour announces will lead to people going to grab the Ubuntu ISOs from the same/similar locations, jumping the gun on us fixing our load balancing.
<infinity> And we'd really prefer not to have our infrastructure DoSed.
<infinity> phillw: And I'm still not sure why any of this is a big deal.  Nothing been cancelled, no one's work was for nothing, we're just a few hours later than you expected.
<infinity> phillw: Heck, it'll still be Thursday in at least one timezone by the time this is all sorted.
<phillw> infinity: and all the release team, I wish to apologise. it is 05:00 here, and the beta-2 has taken a toll on me while it happened with serious issues on my dedi-server which was affecting others. I was in 'grumpy mode'. It happens (to us all).
<phillw> infinity: and all, we all 'blow off steam' now and again. I do know that you good people make the releases happen, I may moan about stuff - even argue about stuff. BU
<phillw> But, you are the people who make it happen. Sorry :(
<pgraner> phillw: infinity has taken off for the night, I"m sure he'll catch the backscroll :)
<phillw> pgraner: I'd like to know what (04:53:16) infinity: It doesn't directly affect flavours, except that we politely ask you not to send release announcements until we send ours.  In the general case, this is just because we should all play nice.
<phillw> (04:53:47) infinity: In this specific case, it's because flavour announces will lead to people going to grab the Ubuntu ISOs from the same/similar locations, jumping the gun on us fixing our load balancing.
<phillw> (04:54:03) infinity: And we'd really prefer not to have our infrastructure DoSed.
<phillw> means?
<ypwong> infinity, see you mentioned about translation of HEADER for ubuntukylin, should we just translate http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/raring/beta-2/HEADER.html and send it to you?
<pgraner> phillw: if they don't use the link in the announcement it will hit specific servers directly and not get load balanced across
<pgraner> phillw: right now the "link" doesn't exist until it can be created by the right folks
<phillw> pgraner: I have sent NO annoucement out
<phillw> do you have an @ubuntu email address that I can cc you my email to?
<ScottK> phillw: he just asked you not to do and you haven't.  End of story.
<phillw> ScottK: okies, that is a much better solution than my having to give details of whom I have told on a testing team that an iso marked 'ready' is actually the beta-2 (in this instance) :)
<ScottK> But in general you should refer to them as candidate images until the announce goes out.
<ScottK> It could be you think you're done, but some other flavor finds a bad bug that affect you.
<ScottK> That's happened many times.
<ScottK> So you don't actually know that the current images will be the beta.
<slangasek> ypwong: if you could put a translation in the wiki and give us a link here, we can work to integrate it
<phillw> pgraner: I know that no-one ever believes me, but I do actually send people to http://phillw.net/isos/ ScottK, yeah, sacrey, it grabs them: )
<slangasek> ypwong: we probably won't be able to integrate it until tomorrow at the earliest, but if you get the translation we'll be happy to integrate it
<phillw> ScottK: you under estimate the guy who wrote the script... he actually lurks in here :D
<phillw> ScottK: I've just had a quick look and the beta 1 went through for kubuntu-desktop i386 & amd64. did the script miss one?
<ypwong> slangasek, thanks for the help, I'll tell JackYu about that, the translation probably won't get done soon as today is holiday in china
<smartboyhw> phillw, miss what?
<phillw> ScottK: do a /j ##phillw or PM me :)
<phillw> ScottK: I'd have tought they would have got the skype icons removed in time?
<utlemming> Due to Amazon being Amazon, I'm switching the serial to 20130403 for the Cloud Images. The US-East-1 EBS image fails to promote due Amazon reporting the wrong snapshot ID.
<utlemming> This puts the cloud images out about 3 hours before they will be ready.
 * utlemming redacts statements about Cloud images
<utlemming> Cloud Images are ready and published.
<seb128> ^ rejected that one, somebody did the update a second time while one was sitting in the unapproved queue already
<seb128> (yeah for long freezes :-()
<didrocks> +1, let's see if the queue can be proceeded on time.
<didrocks> but I still see some hud, bamf and appmenu-gtk blocked
<seb128> is infinity still around? ;-)
 * xnox that was a long backlog.
<xnox> Skype™ icons removal from slideshows was committed but not uploaded yet. Should be uploaded for the next image.
<Daviey> who approved slangasek's email in ubuntu-announce?
<smartboyhw> Er is it OFFICIALLY released now then?
<smartboyhw> slangasek, infinity ^
 * smartboyhw wants confirmation since Daviey was asking of who approved it
<smartboyhw> Daviey, I saw no email in the archives of ubuntu-announce or ubuntu-devel-announce...
<smartboyhw> Ah saw it now
<Daviey> smartboyhw: There are still a few inaccuracies, which is why i am asking who approved the mail.  It as wedged in the queue, awaiitng a few final things
<Daviey> Unless they are now done?
<xnox> Daviey: well it has been drafted over night at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/Announcement/Beta2 and look at history mostly by vorlon and a few other people.
<xnox> Daviey: what inaccuracies did you notice?
<xnox> topic s/Beta 2/Final Beta/
<Daviey> xnox: Some things on ubuntu.com, which I was asked to follow up with the web team prior to approving slangasek's mail.
<xnox> Daviey: In the scrollback it is mentioned that people didn't have access to ubuntu.com at the time.
<Daviey> xnox: yep
<xnox> Daviey: further info when those US people wake up again, I guess....
<Daviey> xnox: well, someone approved slangasek's email an hr ago. :/
<Daviey> Anyway.. the web team are working on it right now.
<smartboyhw> Daviey, xnox would it be OK to start sending announcements for flavours?
<Daviey> smartboyhw: please just wait a little bit longer
<smartboyhw> Daviey, OK
<Riddell> Daviey: what are we waiting for? the announcement is out
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Canonical IS to update the links (that's what I heard of)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, basically I am waiting to click "Publish" (for Kubuntu website):)
<Daviey> Riddell: whoever approved the announcement did so in error.
<smartboyhw> Daviey, well it can't be saved now can it?
<Daviey> smartboyhw: Right.. but i'd like to minimise additional exposure until the web-team have signed it off.
<smartboyhw> Daviey, OK
<seb128> could somebody approve gwibber from the unapproved queue? it fix the ftbfs from the current version
<doko> seb128, what about the bamf/appmenu-gtk/hud uploads?
<doko> and the libunity ftbfs?
<smartboyhw> infinity, now we can't even get Beta 2 out of 4th April (by the latest timezone UTC-12)
<seb128> doko, they should be approved when somebody has time to review them
<seb128> doko, gwibber is in universe so I figured out that was an easier to get waved through
<doko> done
<seb128> thanks
<doko> bahh, timeout
<seb128> doko, libunity, aiming at landing the fix today (it's fixed in trunk, but we ran into jenkins/test issues)
<xnox> I would be nice for: hud, appmenu-gtk, bamf and totem-pl-parser syncs to be approved. All have bugfixes targetted for raring.
<doko> xnox, did you review these?
<xnox> doko: I did review bamf and appmenu-gtk, rechecking now to provide debdiff links.
<doko> I'll let infinity deal with Daviey / zul
<zul> doko:  eh?
<doko> the openstack updates ...
<zul> ah
<xnox> Hud sync is to fix bug 1131111 - the second part of moving build-time tests -> DEP-8 tests due to universe dependencies for the tests.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1131111 in hud (Ubuntu) "HUD test suite requires some universe packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131111
<xnox> app-menu-gtk is to fix bug 673302 for emacs24 and well any emacsen from now on.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 673302 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "appmenu-gtk breaks dynamically created Emacs Gtk+ menus" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673302
<xnox> bamf has a few fixes bug 1161531, 1161430, FTBFS due to g-ir-scanner.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1161531 in bamf (Ubuntu) "DesktopFiles with NoDisplay=true are used as primary .desktop to match applications" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161531
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1161430 in bamf (Ubuntu) "Bamf index file is not used to store the .desktop class name or the OnlyShowIn parameters" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161430
<xnox> For diffs see: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/trunk revisions between the two jenkins commits (529-524)
<xnox> for appmenu-gtk diffs see: https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/appmenu-gtk/trunk.13.04 -r169
<xnox> for hud: https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/hud/trunk.13.04 -r244
<xnox> For totem-pl-parser not sure, ask seb128. But it looks like a gnome micro-point-release exception riding releae with a few small bugfixes from upstream + massive translations update + massive autofoo diff.
<doko> I'll let mterry deal with hud. he had some questions ... and we don't want haskell in main ...
<seb128> xnox, right, that's basically it
<doko> ahh, the hud branch did remove these b-deps
<xnox> doko: hud currently in the archive had tests disabled and haskell rdeps removed, this upload simply adds DEP-8 autopkgtests which make no changes to the package per se, only auto-enabled running autopkgtests in jenkinks setup.
<xnox> doko: yes, it's a no-code-change upload from archive point of view. and no haskell is being pulled in =)
<xnox> doko: thin-client-config-agent diff looks scary because the "build/" directory was actually cleaned in this upload (spurious) the bugfix in itself is small and deals with Pycurl's API bytes vs strings python3 bug.
<xnox> thus fixing critical bug 1152222 (remote login in lightdm not working)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1152222 in thin-client-config-agent (Ubuntu) "thin-client-config-agent fails in pycurl with TypeError: string argument expected, got 'bytes'" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152222
<doko> xnox, right, did approve this one
<xnox> doko: awesome thanks. I guess queuebot got overwhelmed again =)
<xnox> or lp flaky again.
<doko> ogra_, ok to accept flash-kernel? the issue is assigned to you
<ogra_> doko, the dannf upload ? i signed it :)
<ogra_> so yes, go ahead
<xnox> ogra_: we clearly trust your fake uncloaked IRC nickname from a german host, than trusting silly GPG signatures ;-)
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, doko style *g*
<xnox> ogra_: both you and I are two hops away to doko's gpg key. In reverse i'm 3 and you are 2 hops.
 * xnox should have signed meske's key when I had a chance for one hop to doko.
 * ogra_ needs a new key at some near point
<Daviey> smartboyhw, Riddell: Please progress raising as much excitement as you can :)
<smartboyhw> Daviey, \o/!
<knome> Daviey, does that mean also xubuntu can post the release announcement? :P
<smartboyhw> knome, well we did for Kubuntu and Ubuntu Studio. Lubuntu did too:P
<Daviey> knome: even xubuntu
<knome> Daviey, thanks :) semi-seriously wanted to make sure there wasn't anything else going on.
<knome> announcement posted. cheers
<smartboyhw> \o/
 * phillw is glad he did go to bed at 6AM and not wait up!. Seriously, though. Many thanks to the Release team :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, :)
<Laney> cjwatson: Thanks for helping out with ghc some
<Laney> I'll try to catch up on the current state over the weekend
<Laney> and generally ack for any partial removals
<cyphermox> slangasek: if today is still your SRU day, could you please review https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/965895 and possibly promote it to -updates?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 965895 in network-manager-applet "After boot, NetworkManager indicator menu only shows four entries" [High,In progress]
<Laney> sorry I didn't get as much time as I expected to work on stuff
<Laney> turns out the peak district is a black hole for signal pretty much. who knew?
<andyrock> hi all, doc team approved this UIFe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1152477
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1152477 in unity "[UIFe] Window list in right click context menu should indicate the focused window" [Medium,In progress]
<andyrock> can anyone take a look to this bug?
<andyrock> thanks
<andyrock> *at
<seb128> that got +1 from the documentation team
<seb128> let's see if infinity or stgraber can give a release team +1
<slangasek> cyphermox: we don't do SRU promotion to -updates on Friday, sorry
<slangasek> Daviey: ugh, so somebody moderated the mail before the website was fixed? :/
<smartboyhw_> slangasek, clearly *somebody*... We don;t know who..
<Daviey> slangasek: Yes, I don't think it's a huge deal.. but kinda unahppy nobody put thier hand up
<Daviey> slangasek: All resolved now
<seb128> slangasek, is there anyone to approved https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1152477 from the release team (it got +1 from the doc team already)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1152477 in unity "[UIFe] Window list in right click context menu should indicate the focused window" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> slangasek, sorry for the direct ping but it's getting close from the W.E for the europeans...
<slangasek> seb128: approved
<seb128> slangasek, thanks
<didrocks> compiz ^ FYI, there is bug #1012194 listed, the plugin was just built by default upstream, but it's not installed in the package
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1012194 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] Wishlist: Missing plug-In: Freewins (Freely Transformable Windows)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012194
<didrocks> compiz: also, when switching to branch 0.9.9, duflu didn't see that there was bug #1161343, which is just an additional option, not impacting our default experience
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1161343 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Showdesktop plugin: Wishlist/Feature-Request: Implement "Random" movement direction option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161343
<didrocks> slangasek: just ensuring that it's not rejected for nothing, so, first bug is a wrong listing (I edited the bug to be clear), on the second one, do you mind if I turn that quick on a FFe? (which has no experience on the default compiz user experience)
<slangasek> didrocks: you're adding the plugin to the package but not enabling it by default? ok with me
<didrocks> slangasek: it's even not in any .install file
<didrocks> so not shipped
<didrocks> (just built)
<slangasek> right, but that's what you're proposing to change AIUI?
<slangasek> to ship it but not enable it
<slangasek> instead of not shipping it
<didrocks> slangasek: no, it's just listed in the changelog as upstream linked the bug to a branch :)
<doko> Daviey, zul: is there a FFe for openstack 2013.1?
<slangasek> didrocks: oh, okj
<didrocks> slangasek: so I just want to avoid a rejection in unapproved for no reason ;)
<didrocks> slangasek: the second one should be a FFe though? (same, it's not enabled by default, just an additional compiz option)
 * dobey wonders if anyone other than dpm can moderate ubuntu-translators mails :-/
<dobey> although, my request for uife for bug #1151621 doesn't actually break translations.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1151621 in Ubuntu Software Center stable-5-6 "[UIFe] TypeError when opening edit menu" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1151621
<Daviey> doko: It should be considered a yes.
<doko> Daviey, should the python bindings build against the new versions?
<Daviey> doko: the pythonclients?
<doko> *bindings*
<Daviey> doko: which packages?
<doko> python-{nova,glance}client
<Daviey> yes, that is the clients.. Why do you think they are bindings ?
<zul> and ceilometer and ceilometerclient
<Daviey> doko: As far as i can see, they are independent.. and shouldn't need to be built against a version.
<doko> ok
<Daviey> zul: is that all of Grizzly Final uploaded?
<zul> Daviey:  no im still fighting keystone and still have to upload ceilometer
<Daviey> zul: is it likely going to get in today?
<zul> Daviey:  trying
<Daviey> zul: best not to rush, Quality, Quality, Quality .. etc
<zul> ack
<seb128> whoever is doing approval, if unity&co are approved early rather than late it would be good
<seb128> it's tested, safe, etc, but usually end of week landing paranoia
<seb128> I would still prefer if somebody from our team was still around for a few hours after it hit the archive, in case
<doko> seb128, are there some diffs?
<seb128> doko, I don't think so, the ppa has daily build so the diff will be with the previous upload and not the archive...
<xnox> seb128: doko: look at lp:unity/13.04 or lp:unity branches. It has clear commits from jenknins with version numbers. The history is linear and easy to get diff of each commit.
<77CAAVMF2> Wow.
<doko> Riddell, are versioned b-d's for these builds set, or do these need manual approvals?
<infinity> seb128: Aaaand, found the thing that was holding gwibber* in main.  ubuntu-defaults-zh-cn
<seb128> oh
<infinity> seb128: Probably just needs those two gwibber-service-* bits dropped, and the world will fall into place.
<doko> seb128, accepted libunity, but innocent about compiz
<jokerdino> hey guys, i just filed a FFe but not sure if it should be just a sync or coupled with FFe.
<jokerdino> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-tweak-tool/+bug/1165141
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1165141 in unity-tweak-tool "[FFe] Please sync unity-tweak-tool 0.0.4 from upstream git" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> doko: only members of the release team are supposed to be accepting packages from unapproved...
<seb128> doko, thanks ... what about unity itself? ;-)
<seb128> slangasek, if only we had people of the release team around...
<seb128> doko, thanks for approving things ;-)
<doko> slangasek, libunity was ftbfs, and infinity did approve these accepts ...
<slangasek> ah, if infinity approved, then ok
<slangasek> anyway, compiz was me, per the above discussion with didrocks
<slangasek> which, btw, queue reviewing of packages synced from a ppa sucks
<doko> it does
<doko> I'll upload final python 2.7.4 and 3.3.1 releases tomorrow, there's an idle change and a configure change for darwin which doesn't affect us
<infinity> slangasek: Given your involvement with Kylin, do you know if we plan to drop zh_CN entirely, and just point people to kylin?
<slangasek> infinity: yes - have we not already done this?
<infinity> slangasek: (I'm trying to sort out if I need to actually ask anyone before I mangle ubuntu-defaults-zh-cn, or if we pretty much don't care anymore anyway)
<slangasek> infinity: can u-d-zh-cn not be demoted entirely to solve the immediate problem?
<infinity> slangasek: No, we've not yet dropped it on the floor.  I don't think we've had even an informal discussion about it, and we certainly haven't turned off daily images or removed packages from the archive, etc.
<slangasek> right, I think the fundamental problem is nobody's responsible for it
<infinity> slangasek: It can't be demoted without the dailies breaking.  If we stop building the dailies, sure.
<slangasek> so we don't know who to get permission from before killing it
<infinity> slangasek: Solving the immediate problem could be done by just removing gwibeer-* from defaults-zh-cn, which I was about to do.
<slangasek> infinity: meh, demote it, break the daily, if anyone screams then we know who we need to talk to about the fact that we're killing it?
<infinity> slangasek: But, alright, I'll demote it and watch the dailies asplode. :P
<slangasek> infinity: I just don't see the point in uploading the package at all given that we know we want to kill it off
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, fair.  Hence why I opened the discussion.  I'd rather kill a useless ISO than fix it for nothing, so we're on the same page.
<infinity> slangasek: I just want to make sure it's agreed that it's useless. :P
<slangasek> infinity: we are - the zh_CN is obsoleted by Kylin, we just have cleanup to do
<infinity> slangasek: Alright.  That cleanup shouldn't be too much drama (except the web side, perhaps, we'll have to poke at that over the next week or two and make sure all our loose ends are sorted).
<infinity> slangasek: Speaking of those loose ends.  Will we just be scrubbing the website of all chinese image download mentions, or doing some s/ubuntu-chinese/ubuntukylin/ here and there on those download pages?
<seb128> infinity, slangasek: can we get unity reviewed/accepted before there is nobody left around to deal with any potential issue do the update?
<slangasek> infinity: I don't know - maybe raise a bug on ubuntu-website-content and raise the question?
<infinity> slangasek: Whatever the plan is there, we have a couple of weeks to execute, I imagine. :)
<seb128> do->due to
<slangasek> seb128: any chance you can point me at a diff so I can see what I'm approving?
<slangasek> seb128: the queue can't give me a diff (or even a download) for an archive copy
<seb128> slangasek, can I give you a dget a & dget b & debdiff command? ;-)
<slangasek> seb128: sure
<infinity> Yeah, I hate reviewing PPA copies.  Such a pain.  I think the PS autolander has raised the severity of "queue representation of copies sucks" a fair bit.
<infinity> Anyhow, I'm going to go back to pretending I'm not here.
<infinity> I'll sort the zh-cn/gwibber mess after it's all settled on component-mismatches later, but I'm otherwise not here.
<seb128> slangasek, dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/unity_6.12.0daily13.04.01-0ubuntu1.dsc; dget https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+files/unity_7.0.0daily13.04.05.2-0ubuntu1.dsc; debdiff unity*.dsc
<Riddell> doko: versioned build-deps should all be set
<doko> Riddell, so it should be safe to accept these builds? note that I'm not a release team member
<Riddell> doko: yep, all been tested in a PPA without issues
<doko> ok
<seb128> slangasek, so, any chance that unity gets accepted today? (I guess we are over work week hours now anyway though)
<slangasek> seb128: just finishing my review now
<slangasek> that's a freakishly-long changelog
<slangasek> seb128: accepting
<doko> seb128, did anybody anytime care about that? ;-P
<seb128> slangasek, thanks
<slangasek> doko: well, /he/ cares because it means if it's broken he doesn't want to come back in to fix it ;)
<slangasek> but that's what the test suite is for, I say
<doko> slangasek, is this an invitation for short changelogs? ;-P
<seb128> doko, I cared for years about stuff being accepted on friday
<slangasek> doko: a 45:1 ratio of changelog to code is probably excessive
<doko> I'll try harder for short changelogs
<slangasek> OTOH I think in this case it's because the changelog is autogenerated
<seb128> I've been complaining for cycles about freezes end of thursday but queues being flushed on friday afternoon
<slangasek> doko: a 1:45 ratio is also excessive ;P
<seb128> we had breakages in the past that went over w.e due to that
<seb128> slangasek, yeah, I think the changelog was buggy, maybe a side effect of bumping the version
<seb128> the debian/changelog had a mostly accurate summary of the commits
<seb128> or as xnox said earlier if you look at the vcs you have the individual commits since the previous snapshot which is easier for review
<seb128> the actual diff (without changelog) was pretty small for this one
<slangasek> yep
<tjaalton> infinity: I sent a CFT about the new mesa, let's evaluate the feedback after the weekend
<cjwatson> Laney: I'm still working on ghc to try to make it work for conduit - planning to have a bit more of a go at it over the weekend
<cjwatson> Laney: it's kind of fun work even if I only have a moderate idea of what I'm doing ...
#ubuntu-release 2013-04-06
<cjwatson> Laney: I'm half-wondering if it'd be easier to just join the Debian Haskell group, despite knowing very little about Haskell, rather than filing bugs and waiting :)
<doko> somebody woke up
<doko> did somebody kill the gcc-4.8 build on sagari, or was it just a build failure? no build log anyway
<JackYu> slangasek: I translated the header, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin/ImageHeader, would you please  integrate it? thanks.
<cjwatson> It'll need considerable work to integrate it.  I'm happy to work on it but it will take a while.
<cjwatson> (The whole header is generated from code, none of which is currently i18n-friendly)
<cjwatson> JackYu: It would help if you could e-mail me (cjwatson@u.c) a reference to that wiki page; I'll then need to mail back with some specific questions as I have them.
<cjwatson> Unfortunately most of this conversation was while I was on holiday so I couldn't intervene to say that it would probably be better if I gettextised the code first :-)
<JackYu> cjwatson: Sure, I will send you an email asap, thanks in advance:)
<doko> jbicha, are there FFe's for cinnamon and muffin?
<infinity> cjwatson: I often find that "just join the group" is easier than filing bugs and sending patches, but then I feel guilty about being a member of a bunch of groups I no longer participate actively in.
<jbicha> doko: no :(
<jokerdino> ah, nice to see people active on a weekend.
 * jokerdino prods infinity.
<jokerdino> got some time for a FFe?
<jokerdino> bug #1165141
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1165141 in unity-tweak-tool (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Please sync unity-tweak-tool 0.0.4 from upstream git" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1165141
<infinity> jokerdino: The changelog seems reasonable, but can I see a debdiff?
<jokerdino> sure. how do i get one?
<jokerdino> wait, ubuntu wiki-ing it
<infinity> jokerdino: debdiff old.dsc new.dsc | pastebinit -f diff
<jokerdino> thank you. give me a minute.
<jokerdino> infinity: thanks for your time. here's the link has size 0 instead of expected 339394
<jokerdino> oops, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683530/
<jokerdino> hm, renaming glade files wasn't a great idea.
<infinity> Heh, does make it remarkably hard to audit, yet. :)
<infinity> s/yet/yes/
<jokerdino> renaming glade files + 8 pot files.
<jokerdino> makes me dizzy with 30k diff file D:
<infinity> Yeah.  The actual code changes are fairly obvious, though.
<infinity> Go ahead and upload.
<jokerdino> So, I subscribe the ubuntu-sponsors now? Thanks!
<infinity> jokerdino: Yeah.
<jokerdino> infinity: thanks for your time reviewing. will subscribe the team now. :)
<iulian> cjwatson: Re: haskell. I see no reason why you shouldn't. The haskell group needs more love from more people.
<infinity> iulian: Couldn't we all just join upstream and subtly sabotage Haskell until people switch languages out of frustration?
<iulian> You can just ask nomeata to add you to the group next time you see him on IRC or just click the appropriate buttons on alioth and he'll add you.
<iulian> infinity: Doubt it. ;)
<infinity> It was worth a shot.
<infinity> jokerdino: Can you commit this to git: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683570/
<infinity> jokerdino: And then I'll pull and sponsor that for you.
<jokerdino> oh sure.
<infinity> (And you can tag on that commit)
<jokerdino> yes :)
<jokerdino> infinity: done and thanks much!
<infinity> jokerdino: Uploaded, tag away.
<jokerdino> infinity: thank you. tagged it :)
<jokerdino> on an other note, it won't be of too much bother if i request for backport of unity-tweak-tool to quantal?
<infinity> jokerdino: You'd want to talk to ScottK about that, I don't do backports.
<jokerdino> right. thanks. i was wondering about any implication on a new package.
<ScottK> New packages are fine.
<ScottK> They are, in fact, the safest things to backport.
<jokerdino> oh hi there ScottK.
<jokerdino> I'll prepare the paperwork on backport request then.
<ScottK> OK.
<jokerdino> thanks both of you.
<jokerdino> one small note. do i need to update the debian/changelog for a quantal release?
<infinity> If the current raring package builds on Q cleanly, you don't need to change anything, automated magic does it all for you.
<jokerdino> yeah, it builds fine in our PPA on both Q and Raring.
<infinity> (And runs properly on Q as well?)
<jokerdino> yep
<infinity> Right, then there's not much to do except request a backport.
<jokerdino> Great. Awesome. I'll read up on backport process and file a bug by Sunday night.
<jokerdino> thanks again. And how's the weekend? :)
<infinity> jokerdino: I suspect requestbackport(1) does all the work for you.
<jokerdino> oh i see. interesting.
<jokerdino> saves me some time then.
<Laney> cjwatson: I'm sure we'd be delighted to have more people on board. The packaging side is pretty easy too. :-)
<Laney> Check out Kinnison's "Adventures in Haskell" videos on youtube if you're interested in learning a bit of the language too - they go fairly deep
<iulian> The text Real World Haskell is pretty nice too.
<jbicha> are the daily image builds supposed to be running again?
<infinity> jbicha: Probably, yes.  I'll go turn 'em back on.
<infinity> jbicha: Fixed.
<phillw> infinity: cjwatson any idea when the cron will be turned back on for the dailies?
<cjwatson> 20:57 <infinity> jbicha: Probably, yes.  I'll go turn 'em back on.
<cjwatson> 20:59 <infinity> jbicha: Fixed.
<cjwatson> I think probably about two hours ago
<phillw> cjwatson: thanks, so no dailies for my session tomorrow on testing / QA :) Not to worry, I'll "blag" it and blame it on the amount of things in the queue that needed processing before they were turned back on :P
<cjwatson> I'll run a build for you now
<cjwatson> running; it'll appear at some point
<phillw> cjwatson: it's a ubuntu session, but that will work fine as all I'm dong is running through in person the stuff on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom Having something to teach zsync up, would be helpful. Many thanks.
<cjwatson> oh, I started a Lubuntu build assuming that's what you wanted
<cjwatson> there'll be an Ubuntu desktop build tomorrow morning though
<phillw> cjwatson: I'm going to use lubuntu anyways, so you are correct :)
<phillw> But, I will be taking questions during the day after my presentation, so being able to let them know that the other dailies will be arriving will be helpful. They can 'grab' the beta-2 and then use zsync to update when the daily re-appears :)
<phillw> I'll grab the beta2 of ubuntu-amd64 for anyone who wants to get that via usb device.
#ubuntu-release 2013-04-07
<cjwatson> Urgh, those really shouldn't have been saying Beta 2
<cjwatson> stgraber: ^- nusakan is posting to "Raring Daily" - is the mapping to Beta 2 happening at the iso.qa end?
<stgraber> cjwatson: yes, post release someone needs to mark the milestoned as released
<infinity> stgraber: Is there an obvious toggle for that? :)
<infinity> stgraber: Also, speaking of intuitive interfaces, how the heck do I change "ubuntugnome" to "ubuntu-gnome", so the isotracker matches reality?
<stgraber> infinity: where are you seeing ubuntugnome?
<stgraber> infinity: for milestone status, it's in: admin => milestones => beta2 => edit
<stgraber> (I just marked it released)
<infinity> stgraber: It's what I got from publish-image-set ... Oh, maybe the bug is there.
<infinity> Hrm, hard to tell now, since you marked it released. :P
<infinity> stgraber: Yeah, nevermind, the bug was in publish-image-set, fixed.
<doko> cjwatson, is it correct that gir1.2-gwibber-0.3, gir1.2-gwibber-gtk-0.3, libgwibber-dev, libgwibber-gtk-dev, libgwibber-gtk3, libgwibber3 need manual removal for having gwibber migrate to raring?
<cjwatson> doko: Manual removal is the wrong answer for this (because it means there's a publishing cycle when things are broken).  It may need a hint - I'll have a look after lunch
<cjwatson> Or, well, at some point today
<rtg_> cjwatson, infinity, stgraber: please approve the Raring kernel packages if you're around today.
<rtg_> linux, linux-signed, linux-meta
<doko> jbicha, daniel chen did upload ekg first
<jbicha> doko: ekg wasn't me :)
<doko> Riddell, ScottK: the only package ftbfs in the kde update is pykde4
<infinity> doko / cjwatson: That's probably another manifestation of NBS in -proposed blocking migration, no need for removals in -release.  I'll poke it in a sec to confirm that theory and fix.
<cjwatson> infinity: Mm.  I could have sworn I'd fixed that ages ago
<cjwatson> That logic is complicated though
<cjwatson> Worst case, hint it
<infinity> Actually, it's not that.  Hrm.
#ubuntu-release 2014-03-31
<jpds> infinity / slangasek: I have no intentions of putting efitools in main.
<jpds> infinity / slangasek: I just want it in universe of Secure Boot work of mine.
<jpds> infinity: But yeah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#FeatureFreeze_for_new_packages says to file an FFE.
<jpds> slangasek: And yes, I have an enterprise customer that needs them. :)
<jpds> But I think they'll live with them being in universe.
<infinity> jpds: I guess I'm curious about why they're "needed".
<jpds> infinity: To manage their own enterprise keys.
<infinity> jpds: Do we not already have tools that let people do that?
<jpds> infinity: I think there's sbsigntool, but efitools seems to complement it.
 * infinity shrugs.
<infinity> Kay.
<infinity> It'll get reviewed.  I was just concerned about the "people need this" wording in the FFe.
<infinity> Cause if it's needed for platform support, it belongs in main.  If it's not, it probably doesn't need to exist.  So... Whee.
<jpds> Well, I doubt most people want to maintain their own enterprise key sets.
<jpds> Some of us, do. :)
<didrocks> do you have any time to look at the apport change? We don't have reliable Touch image test results on the number of crashes we get until that one went in?
<seb128> does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1294891 need a ffe?
<seb128> (that's a new package)
<seb128> no bugbot?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1294891 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu GNOME community wallpapers" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> (oh, just some lag)
<Laney> Yeah, but if you're fine to NEW review it then what evs, I'll ack it
<seb128> well, I can't sponsor and NEW it as well... ;-)
<seb128> dholbach reviewed it, let me see if he wants to upload so I can NEW and you can ack it
<Laney> the dream team
<seb128> indeed!
<xnox> Hello =) Can ~sru please release debian-installer into precise-updates? Maybe, arges_ =)
<didrocks> sorry to reping, but we are really blocked on Touch on the apport change to get reliable and useful crash test results, can anyone look at it?
<Laney> am looking
<Laney> do you know which fix is the relevant one?
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/apport/fix-cgroup/+merge/212282
<Laney> nod
<didrocks> Laney: just some additional space, what can happen wrongly? :)
<didrocks> thanks Laney
<Laney> yw, good luck ;-)
<infinity> xnox: Ahh, didn't notice the d-i there when I did the kernels.  Will copy.
<xnox> infinity: thanks.
<Laney> I think that fcitx-qimpanel upload might be a mistake
<Laney> rejecting, happyaron can come back if not
<Laney> Anyone feel qualified to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/docker.io/+bug/1295093 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1295093 in docker.io (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Sync docker.io 0.9.0 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rbasak> Can someone look at the juju-quickstart FFe for me, please? Bug 1282630.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1282630 in juju-quickstart (Ubuntu Trusty) "[FFe] Upgrade juju-quickstart to new upstream release 1.3.0" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282630
<tjaalton> I've just uploaded new sssd to fix a ftbfs (stupid lp), and autofs to build-depend on sssd-common so that it'll build support for sssd backend
<tjaalton> but it'll mean finally fixing the sssd MIR
<tjaalton> which is bug 903752
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 903752 in sssd (Ubuntu) "[MIR] sssd" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903752
<tjaalton> so if someone has cycles to add sssd to the supported seed that would be great, I never succeeded in that when gave germinate a try..
<roaksoax> infinity: howdy!! any chance you could look at the MAAS FFe and process it from the unapproved queue?
<ScottK> roaksoax: You aren't supposed to upload until after an FFe is approved.
<roaksoax> ScottK: I'm aware... but its been open for over a month
<ScottK> How does that change if you should upload it?
<roaksoax> ScottK: it doesn't, but it is a  way for someone to notice it
<ScottK> Noticed and rejected.
<roaksoax> ScottK: Thanks for being so helpful
<roaksoax> gaughen: ^^
<ScottK> I don't have an opinion on the FFe itself.  If it gets approved, we can later accept it from the rejected queue.  In the mean time, it won't get processed in the queue by someone who might not realize it has a pending FFe.
<gaughen> roaksoax, what just got rejected for maas?
<ScottK> This doesn't hurt you at all, it just protects the release team from the possible effects of your inappropriate upload.
<roaksoax> ScottK: agreed, but something else you could have done was to review the FFe. It is not the first time I see a package being uploaded before having the FFe approved, in fact, I've been recommended to upload packages many teams before having FFe/MIR approvals to have it in the queue. But anyways, that's a completely different matter. Thanks for rejecting it!
<roaksoax> gaughen: FFe not approved.. it was filed over a month ago
<roaksoax> gaughen: so the package has been sitting in the queue since friday
<ScottK> The best way not to get blocked on FFe approval is to get stuff in before feature freeze.
<roaksoax> ScottK: agreed! but unfortunately all the work needed to be done couldn't be completed before FF
<roaksoax> ScottK: hence we filed the FFe early for all the incoming features
<stgraber> tjaalton: added to the supported seed, we'll see if all goes well with the next c-m run
<tjaalton> stgraber: whoa, thanks!
<stgraber> tjaalton: btw, something must be wrong with sssd's upstart job somehow. I had it get stuck a few times to the point where I had to reboot the system for upstart to get a clean state again...
<stgraber> tjaalton: this happens when sssd starts and dies which can happen if you have a sssd.conf but no keytab or something along those lines
<tjaalton> stgraber: yeah I think I've seen that too at some point..
<tjaalton> when debugging something
<stgraber> tjaalton: I was wondering if it may be worth forcing sssd to stay in the foreground and then drop "expect fork", that should fix that kind of problem
<tjaalton> could be
<gaughen> ScottK, now that your mind is on maas, you going to have a peak at the maas FFe?
<ScottK> You probably would rather I didn't.  Given maas's track record for having a development schedule aligned to Ubuntu's I would approach it very skeptically.
<jdstrand> infinity: hi! fyi, bug #1298611 has the testing documented
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298611 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "[FFe] apparmor signal and ptrace mediation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298611
<jdstrand> infinity: not sure why it picked up libvirt there...
<jdstrand> infinity: anyhoo-- the kernel is ready to be reviewed
<jdstrand> infinity: apparmor userspace, libvirt, et all will come later in the week (again, they can be separate from the kernel)
<stgraber> tjaalton: sssd now showed up on c-m, I promoted it to main so the next run should let us know if everything is clean or if it's trying to bring other things in main with it. I guess some of the binary packages may also want to move back to universe, we'll look into those then.
<stgraber> tjaalton: looks like sssd is trying to pull at least libpam-pwquality and libsasl2-modules-ldap into main
<stgraber> tjaalton: the following packages also want to move back to universe, any reason to seed any of those? python-libipa-hbac python-libsss-nss-idmap sssd-tools
<tjaalton> stgraber: i'll check those in 3h when i'm back home. could be i need to change the packaging a bit to avoid pulling the world in main..
<tjaalton> stgraber: pwquality mir should be accepted somewhere, the pam module too
<ScottK> Should we have a transition tracker for rebuilding python extensions to support 3.4 only?
<cjwatson> Sounds like a plan; there are a couple like that already ...
<ScottK> I think it's mostly bad have depends python3* >= 3.3 and good being >= 3.4, IIRC.
<slangasek> jpds: why do they need these SB tools, instead of the ones we already have in main?
<slangasek> ah, n/m, read the scrollback
<tjaalton> stgraber: a quick glance shows that the non-main deps of the python libs and sssd-tools are from sssd itself
<xnox> android-tools upload ^ is a one-liner fix, which makes "adb shell" have a system locale set and behave less brain-dead. This unbreaks a few things that try to decode everything in POSIX/ascii at the moment.
<xnox> it's been well-tested since january, but never uploaded.
<zul> can someone reject the ceilometer upload please?
<xnox> ScottK: good catch, about 58 packages are like that.
<ScottK> xnox: Did you set up a tracker?
<xnox> ScottK: yeah, created a tracker, which ends up listing 19 source packages. Will work on uploading them.
<ScottK> xnox: You can skip pykde4 if it's on the list since it'll be uploaded again anyway.
<xnox> ScottK: thanks. ditoo pyqt?
<xnox> and sip4?
<ScottK> No immediate plans on those, you may as well go ahead.
<ScottK> You can skip qscintilla2 though.
<xnox> ScottK: right, thanks. I'll fire off local rebuild and check it after dinner and do mass dput
<zul> ScottK:  can you reject ceilometer for me please?
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> zul: .
<xnox> ScottK: please accept python-levenshtein (source) for the no-change rebuilds
<rtg> infinity, just uploaded a kernel if you would be so kind as to accept it for building.
<infinity> rtg: No more kernels for you.
<rtg> infinity, there will be at least one more. sorry.
<infinity> rtg: Especially not ones with 6MB diffs.  Is your tree clean?
<rtg> well, lemmecheck
<rtg> infinity, looks clean
<infinity> I suppose that's plausible, given the .8 rebase.
<infinity> Lemme look.
<rtg> infinity, it was a pretty big stable update
<rtg> which is why I wanted some mileage on it before freeze
<infinity> rtg: Oh, whee, this is also the apparmor FFe?
<rtg> infinity, yup to AA. 47 stable patches.
<rtg> misc config changes as well
<infinity> jjohansen: Is alpha6 still the one you wanted there?
<infinity> rtg: Kay, so this AA FFe needs some attention before I JFDI on the accept, but I'll get there.
<rtg> infinity, jjohansenassured me that it was backward compatible regardless of user space support.
<infinity> rtg: Right, he's assured me the same thing.  We've been talking (at length) about it.
<jjohansen> infinity: well I could give you a bigger diff that I guarantee will break things
<infinity> jjohansen: Gee, what a swell offer.
<jjohansen> yes that kernel has been tested on precise
<infinity> jjohansen: Okay, can you triple-check the diff in the queue and make sure it's what you wanted?  And then I'll get to abusing the FFe.
<jjohansen> infinity: sure
<infinity> rtg: And why did ZSWAP go away?
<rtg> infinity, it isstill experimental, so I thought I'd rather be safe then sorry.
<rtg> the help text is actually a little scary.
<infinity> rtg: Hrm.  Kay, but it was on for the whole cycle, that might confuse.  Scary help text is a good enough reason, though.
<rtg> infinity, we're having some random oops in some cases, though I have no hard evidence that ZSWAP is related. the feature is relatively new (3.11)
<infinity> rtg: *nod*... Fair enough.  Better safe than sorry.
 * infinity lolz at -CONFIG_VERSION_SIGNATURE="Ubuntu 3.11.0-0.1-powerpc-e500mc 3.11.0-rc5"
<infinity> Dear Ben, Oops?
<rtg> right
<jjohansen> infinity: that it looks good to me
<infinity> rtg: Alright, looks sane enough to me.  When the security team and I sort out the AA FFe, I'll either accept or reject and make you pull their patches.
<infinity> (But I'm leaning to accept)
<infinity> jjohansen: Kay, good deal.
<slangasek> hmmm, anyone know where ibus-pinyin-db-android went?  ubuntukylin builds apparently depend on it and it's gone from trusty
<infinity> slangasek: They do?  I thought I fixed all its rdeps.
<infinity> slangasek: It was absorbed into ibus, IIRC, though I did the NBS mangling for that a while ago now.
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, this could have something to do with them being the only flavour that isn't seed-based?  I fixed the seeds/meta for everyone else.
<slangasek> infinity: right, they're not seed-based; if it's been absorbed into the main package, huzzah
<infinity> slangasek: libpyzy-1.0-0: /usr/share/pyzy/db/android.db
<infinity> slangasek: Which is a dep of ibus-pinyin
<infinity> slangasek: Why *aren't* they seed-based? :P
<infinity> (This also means we can't mark them as an LTS in LP very easily)
<slangasek> because when they were first getting started, pitti's other thing was presented to them as the quick'n'easy way to localize an ISO that has a small delta to Ubuntu Desktop, and they have yet to transition off
<slangasek> they in fact have expressed interest in switching to seeds, but this hasn't materialized for reasons unbeknownst to me; it's possible they've felt blocked on governance to make this switch
<stgraber> if they want to swtich to using seeds, they should probably grep for edubuntu in the relevant branches and use that as an example seeing how we're also just a tiny overlay (well, a GB or so, but that doesn't really matter) on top of Ubuntu desktop
<infinity> slangasek: So, out of curiosity, where did this pinyin-android change need to be made?  I'm a bit miffed that I didn't pick up on it in my NBS culling of the binary.
<infinity> (ie: nothing depends on it)
<slangasek> infinity: the ubuntukylin-default-settings package
<infinity> Oh, bah.  Which is then installing it directly to the image, thus a lack of actual deps.
<infinity> So, yeah, them having a meta that depends on things would be vaguely useful.
#ubuntu-release 2014-04-01
<Daviey> ^ nova rejected, discussed with uploader
<stgraber> self-rejecting systemd, I just noticed some cgroup permissions being wrong on my system, will investigate some more tomorrow
<ScottK> xnox: ^^^
<ScottK> Looks like someone else already got levenshtein.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody take a look at 1298155 and 1297710 please? O:-)
<Laney> dholbach: ok
<Laney> What's this keyring about?
<dholbach> happyaron should probably know - I just wanted to help getting things sponsored
<Laney> If they're adding another archive then I'm concerned and want the TB to say that's ok first
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> the other upload should be less controversial though :)
<Laney> I acked that one
<Laney> commented on both
<dholbach> thanks
<rbasak> Can https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-quickstart/+bug/1282630 be looked at please? There are just six fairly simple enumerated changes. It's not complex like juju itself.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1282630 in juju-quickstart (Ubuntu Trusty) "[FFe] Upgrade juju-quickstart to new upstream release 1.3.0" [High,New]
<rbasak> The added features are fairly trivial.
<psivaa> cjwatson: apw: trusty server installs with lvm are failing from 20140330, with 'INPUT critical partman-auto-lvm/vg_create_error'. curious if this is related to any kernel changes
<psivaa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7188941/
<jibel> psivaa, this is bug 1300072
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300072 in parted (Ubuntu Trusty) "LVM installation fails - regression with parted 2.3-17" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300072
<psivaa> jibel: ack, thanks. i'll tag the smoke failure with that bug
<mlankhorst> can someone accept mesa to trusty? for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1296947
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1296947 in mesa (Ubuntu) "libudev dependency not expressed by libgl1-mesa-glx binary package" [High,In progress]
<doko> infinity, deb http://people.canonical.com/~doko/tmp/gnat-ppc64el ./
<infinity> mlankhorst: A 1.6MB diff is a bit more than just fixing that bug. :P
<mlankhorst> erm 1.6 mb?
<infinity> Oh, that might be a queue bug.
<mlankhorst> oh that
<mlankhorst> yeah should be fine
<infinity> mlankhorst: Also, ick.  Why is libudev being dlopened?
<mlankhorst> infinity: because loading libudev in the global address space causes fun issues with games that use udev too
<mlankhorst> and ship their own
<infinity> The followup would be why would people ship their own?
<rbasak> Can https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-quickstart/+bug/1282630 be looked at please? There are just six fairly simple enumerated changes. It's not complex like juju itself. The added features are fairly trivial.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1282630 in juju-quickstart (Ubuntu Trusty) "[FFe] Upgrade juju-quickstart to new upstream release 1.3.0" [High,New]
<infinity> Double ick.
<mlankhorst> no idea, and not sure I want to know..
<infinity> mlankhorst: And I assume the breaking out of libraries into new packages is handled in a way that upgrades will be smooth?
<mlankhorst> should be
<infinity> Kay, looks like.
 * infinity goes to bed before he gets suckered into doing the rest of the queue.
<Laney> do that last one!
<seb128> infinity, could just do ... ;-)
<seb128> infinity, night
<Laney> I notice that everyone avoids glib :P
<seb128> well, they seem to avoid mostly desktop stuff indeed
<tjaalton> stgraber: uploaded new sssd that drops libsasl2-modules-ldap from Recommends
<xnox> infinity: can python-pandas-lib:ppc64el and python3-pandas-lib:ppc64el be removed? i'm not sure how those binaries got built, since we don't have pytables which builts on ppc64el. (which is listed in pandas build-depends and binary packages depends)
<dbarth> hello release team
<dbarth> i have webbrowser-app (and the webapp container part of it) hold in the unproposed pocket for you to scan
<dbarth> this is part of the landing of the oxide stack, which is now going to run webapps on desktop and phones
<dbarth> sorry that's the UNAPPROVED queue (not unproposed, grrr)
<cjwatson> tjaalton: could you reupload autofs with the correct bug number in the changelog, please?  bug 1081498 is on a different package
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1081498 in Cinder "I18N issue: some log/messages are not wrapped with _()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1081498
<tjaalton> cjwatson: oops
<tjaalton> ah, bug 1081489 not 98
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1081489 in Linux Mint "autofs package is missing the lookup_sss.so module(!); negating autofs-enabled sssd functionality (automount fails)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1081489
<cjwatson> dbarth: accepted
<dbarth> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> tjaalton: thanks
<rbasak> Can https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-quickstart/+bug/1282630 be looked at please? There are just six fairly simple enumerated changes. It's not complex like juju itself. The added features are fairly trivial.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1282630 in juju-quickstart (Ubuntu Trusty) "[FFe] Upgrade juju-quickstart to new upstream release 1.3.0" [High,New]
<zul> can someone reject nova please?
<stgraber> could someone from the release team look at bug 1299028 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1299028 in babeltrace (Ubuntu) "[FFe] babeltrace 1.2.1-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299028
<stgraber> zul: rejecting now
<zul> stgraber: thanks
<infinity> xnox: At a guess, I'd say this points to pytables perhaps being broken on 64k pagesize kernels?
<infinity> xnox: Given that it built in the original bootstrap and not in the rebuild.
<xnox> infinity: pytables does memory mapped hdf5 operations (hierarchical data format for numeric data used in Matlab, Scilab, Octave, Matematica et.al.)
<infinity> Get:174 http://ftpmaster.internal/ppc64el/ trusty/universe python-tables ppc64el 3.0.0-2 [616 kB]
<infinity> Oh, was also an older version in the bootstrap.
<xnox> infinity: right, and the bootstrap was on pre-64k pagesizes?!
<infinity> xnox: Well, some was, some wasn't.   That could be a red herring.  It could just flat out be broken in the newer version.
<xnox> well, let me try older one on a porter box.
<infinity> xnox: Anyhow, I'd be more inclined to think of that as a regression that britney would have caught if we didn't dump/rebuild the entire archive at exactly that moment. :P
<stgraber> infinity: any chance I can get you to review bug 1299028? I've got upstream nagging me daily about it now ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1299028 in babeltrace (Ubuntu) "[FFe] babeltrace 1.2.1-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299028
<xnox> infinity: there is never a perfect time to drop and rebuild the world =)
<tjaalton> stgraber: did you see my msgs about the sssd MIR? I see that sssd-common is in main now, but the rest should be able to move too
<stgraber> tjaalton: I haven't looked at it today, let me check c-m
<tjaalton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpwquality/+bug/1017285
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1017285 in libpwquality (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libpwquality" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<tjaalton> that would indicate that the pam module got moved already, but it's not there
<stgraber> tjaalton: chances are it got demoted because nothing was using it, thanks for the reference, I'll promote it again then
<tjaalton> ah, right
<stgraber> tjaalton: most of libpwquality was in main, though the pam module was not, should be fixed with the next publisher run
<stgraber> also not too sure how I missed sssd's source package yesterday, fixed that one too
<tjaalton> yeah it was like that the last time
<stgraber> tjaalton: so we still have those that want to move back to universe: python-libipa-hbac python-libsss-nss-idmap sssd-tools
<stgraber> if you want any of them to stick in main we'll have to seed them directly
<tjaalton> those are from the same source though_
<tjaalton> ah
<stgraber> I doubt we care very much about the python ones, but maybe we should see sssd-tools?
<tjaalton> damn us layout.. :(
<tjaalton> yeah, i guess that would be fine for now at least
<stgraber> ok, I'll seed ssd-tools and demote the two others then
<tjaalton> thanks
<tjaalton> !
<infinity> stgraber: Looking.
<infinity> stgraber: Are there plans to update lltng as well, per your comment?
<infinity> stgraber: If so, and if that doesn't also need a massive review and FFe, then +1
<stgraber> infinity: the rest of lttng was at rc4 with no feature changes to final and I have already pushed those (liburcu, ust, ltt-control and lttng-modules).
<stgraber> thanks for the +1 then
<infinity> stgraber: Ahh, good deal.
<infinity> stgraber: Go forth and sponsor, then.
<infinity> stgraber: Is this us jumping ahead of Debian, or a sync/merge?
<infinity> Ahh, guessing the latter, based on the PTS having 1.2.1-1
<stgraber> infinity: should have been a sync if Jon didn't put way stricter build-dependencies than he should have, will be a merge iwth a tiny delta
<stgraber> *with
<stgraber> also, for whatever reason all the lttng packages are arch-limited, so we need a tiny delta if only to enable arm64 and ppc64el...
<infinity> stgraber: Oh, the glib2.0 build-dep? :/
<infinity> Wait, no.  That's 2.16, we're up to 2.40
<infinity> stgraber: Which build-dep are you talking about? :P
<infinity> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 9~), libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.16), uuid-dev, libpopt-dev, dh-autoreconf
<infinity> ^-- That looks fine to me?
<stgraber> oh, that actually looks good
<stgraber> all the others had build-depend on liburcu with a strict dependency on the new upstream which we don't have and don't want for 14.04
<infinity> stgraber: And the packages are all arch:any.
<stgraber> but I guess babeltrace is the only lttng package that doesn't use that stuff
<stgraber> nice, so that will be a clean sync then
<infinity> That's what I like to hear.
<stgraber> yeah, me too, less nagging for me next cycle (upstream is getting one of their guys to become a DM with upload rights on those in Debian but they use Ubuntu, so hopefully they can keep things sane)
<infinity> stgraber: Well, it may still not be a sync after you sync it and it's mysteriously FTBFS on some arch, but we'll see. ;)
 * stgraber crosses fingers
 * stgraber stops, turns out it's hard to type that way
<infinity> Hah.
<stgraber> built fine everywhere, my lucky day!
 * stgraber gets back to systemd because to balance things out a bit, this afternoon has been going way too well so far
<stgraber> s/because //
<xnox> infinity: deffo an upstream regression, 3.0.0 release passes test-suite on python2.7 (it's not python3.4 compatible however) *sigh* at least that's bisectable.
<infinity> xnox: "deffo"?  You're really taking that new citizenship seriously, I see.
<xnox> infinity: nah, just watched too much of BB UK over the years.
<infinity> xnox: My condolences to the many brain cells you've lost along the way.
<xnox> yeah, i'm glad i managed to get off that show
<infinity> slangasek: ^
<slangasek> infinity: if you haven't changed it since the last diff I reviewed, just self-accept?
 * infinity wonders when that moved to main...
<infinity> Oh, maybe my universe assertion was the udeb. :P
<infinity> slangasek: That's identical to the debdiff you reviewed and what caribou tested in my PPA, yes.
<infinity> Reverse-Depends
<infinity> ===============
<infinity> * kdump-tools
<infinity> * petitboot [amd64 armhf i386 powerpc]
<infinity> * pxe-kexec [amd64 armhf i386 powerpc]
<infinity> Hah.  petitboot not built on ppc64el.  Maybe we should fix that. :)
 * infinity wonders if there's a way to make qemu use that instead of SLOF for a uniform booting experience.
<infinity> Seems horribly out of date, so probably not useful anyway.
<teward> any specific date yet on Quantal EOL?  (I asked this before but had ZNC issues that don't have the answer in the scrollback, if someone answered before)
<infinity> xnox: Err, wha?  What's with this gdebi upload going to trusty instead of unstable?
<infinity> barry: ^?
#ubuntu-release 2014-04-02
<xnox> infinity: my fault, please reject.
<infinity> xnox: Already did.
<xnox> infinity: i had no idea it's debian native, rather than debian-native-in-ubuntu. =)
<infinity> stgraber: Are you sure it's right this time? :)
<stgraber> I'm not sure, but I think it is :)
<stgraber> my laptop still boots
<stgraber> and so does a clean VM
<infinity> Also, why does "[ ! -d ] && mkdir" annoy me, when "[ -d ] || mkdir" wouldn't?
<infinity> stgraber: Do upstart pre-scripts run set -e?  That's probably why that construct annoys me, cause it breaks in set -e.
<stgraber> hmm, yeah, you're right... please reject that one, I'll re-upload in a sec
<cjwatson_> That construct isn't *meant* to break in set -e according to the rules, but I have a vague recollection that there are cases where it does anyway.
<cjwatson> Or maybe it just used to and this is a zombie rule we both remember.
<cjwatson> Non-zero exit on the LHS of && or || (among other things) isn't supposed to be trapped by set -e.
<stgraber> indeed, just confirmed that locally
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, right.  Still feels wrong somehow.
<cjwatson> My personal style is still to use [ -d ] || mkdir though :-)
<infinity> cjwatson: I guess it's just my inner logic solver saying "but, wait, what happens if it's false?"
<infinity> Which then expands to adding || true to the end, which then collapses to [ -d ] || mkdir, yes.
<infinity> cjwatson: Any idea if that left-hand evaluation rule is POSIX, or if our shells all just (currently) behave the same way?
<cjwatson> POSIX
<infinity> Kay.  Oh well.  Old habits die hard, and I prefer logic that reads as consistent.
<cjwatson> Chapter and verse in http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/utilities/V3_chap02.html#tag_18_25_03 under -e.
<cjwatson> " -e setting shall be ignored when executing the compound list following the while, until, if, or elif reserved word, a pipeline beginning with the ! reserved word, or any command of an AND-OR list other than the last."
<cjwatson> s/^"/"The/
<cjwatson> bash's set -o pipefail might modify this.  I haven't tested.
<infinity> Anyhow, stgraber uploaded with our preferred syntax, so another brain successfully washed.
<slangasek> infinity: [ ! -d ] && mkdir > you're thinking of the makefile case, which cares about the retval of the shell
<infinity> slangasek: Or, like I said, it just offends the part of me that hates open-ended logic.
<infinity> slangasek: "if true, do this thing, if false... If false... WHAT HAPPENS IF FALSE?!"
<slangasek> if false, then... false!
<cjwatson> makefile case> ah yes, I think that's what I'm thinking of
<barry> xnox, infinity i'll ask mvo to push it to debian and we'll ffe a sync
<cyphermox> ^ did someone accept those manually or did it happen automatically? I'm thinking thumbnailer probably should have gone through the same, but I see for it's not currently listed in the Touch FFE >.<
<stgraber> things that are seeded only on touch or not seeded at all are auto-accepted
<stgraber> there's also a short whitelist
<stgraber> anything that's uploaded to the archive at this point which contains new features must have an FFe, either a generic one like touch or a specific one. People shouldn't upload new features without FFes in the hope that it gets stuck in the queue and then gets reviewed by the release team.
<cyphermox> stgraber: ah
<cyphermox> stgraber: that wasn't the intent no
<stgraber> good
<cyphermox> gah
<Mirv> I'd ask you to consider letting thumbnailer go forward from unapproved queue, considering it only adds a Provides: line in debian/control and nothing else. it's part of a big unity8 landing.
<infinity> Mirv: Looking.
<RAOF> Oh! I didn't notice that libgdiplus is seeded in edubuntu!
<infinity> Yay, useless diff is useless.
<infinity> Mirv: Why was that built twice in the PPA? :/
<Mirv> infinity: I don't know, probably a mistake. https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/thumbnailer/provide-virtual-pkg/+merge/213630
<infinity> Mirv: Yeah, I already grabbed the sources manually and diffed (and accepted).
<Mirv> thank you infinity, that should unblock the whole landing
<didrocks> Laney: unity8 is blocked again today in proposed with the wrong item, maybe your fix from yesterday was reverted?
<didrocks> (blocking on archs it never built on)
<infinity> didrocks: It's not blocking on arches it never built on, it's blocking on arches it *did* build on.
<didrocks> infinity: how so?
<didrocks> out of date on arm64: unity8 (from 7.84+14.04.20140327.1-0ubuntu2)
<didrocks> out of date on powerpc: unity8 (from 7.84+14.04.20140327.1-0ubuntu2)
<didrocks> out of date on ppc64el: unity8 (from 7.84+14.04.20140327.1-0ubuntu2)
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/7.84+14.04.20140327.1-0ubuntu2
<didrocks> -> it build-deps-wait on arm64/powerpc/ppc64el
<infinity> Err, wait.  What?
<infinity> Did someone break britney's tiny brain?
<didrocks> infinity: we had exactly the same issue yesterday, Laney did "something"
<didrocks> (same case: unity8)
<didrocks> let me find the pastebin
<infinity> Uhm, unity8 is in fauxPackages.  But why?
<didrocks> infinity: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/01/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t10:03
<didrocks> yeah, it was a fauxPackages (not sure what it means) yesterday as well
<infinity> "FauxPackages: temporarily add unity8 to arm64/powerpc/ppc64el to unstick a complicated touch porting chain"
 * infinity scratches his head.
<infinity> I guess I'll just bump it for now, ask why later.
<didrocks> ok, thanks infinity :) should I poke Colin for tracking down this?
<didrocks> (as I guess we'll have the same issue with the next release as well)
<infinity> didrocks: Yeah, it was Colin who added it in the first place, and it really shouldn't be there long-term.
<didrocks> ok, I'll check with him, thanks
<infinity> didrocks: But I suspect only he knows why he added it, and if it's still necessary.
<infinity> didrocks: I bumped the version for now, though, it should get through.
<didrocks> yeah, no worry, as long as we can unblock that one, I'll check with him today
<didrocks> Saviq: FYI (in case you wonder why unity8 wasn't in previous image ^)
<sil2100> Hello! I'm investigating the strange case of a few of our packages being blocked in -proposed as Valid candidates (unity8, ubuntu-touch-session, lxc-android-config, qtubuntu)
<sil2100> The update_output mentions * i386: ubuntu-touch
<sil2100> But when enabling -proposed on my device and trying to upgrade those packages, everything upgrades cleanly
<sil2100> Could anyone help me out in interpreting the situation and getting to the root cause?
<xnox> sil2100: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<xnox> trying: unity8
<xnox> skipped: unity8 (3 <- 14)
<xnox>     got: 27+0: i-27
<xnox>     * i386: ubuntu-touch
<xnox> sil2100: looks like you want/need meta packages refresh. I thought cyphermox was changing the seeds, or something.
<xnox> unless it simply needs hinting together.
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> xnox: thanks, I wonder since I don't think the seeds needed updating for this landing
<xnox> sil2100: yeah, ubuntu-touch seed looks all updated and in release pocket since 5h ago...
<sil2100> didrocks mentioned that Britney might need some hints
<sil2100> Can anyone with the power and knowledge help with that?
<Laney> lemme see
<Laney> Looks like it could be hinting
<Laney> I'll add some, then we'll see what happens
<xnox> Laney: yeah, i'm confused why britney does not autotry unity8 with qtubuntu together.
<Laney> Needs to go with ubuntu-touch-session at least
<didrocks> Laney: the whole transition is unity8+qtubuntu+u-t-s
<didrocks> Laney: lxc-android-config as well
<Laney> I see it
<sil2100> Thanks guys o/
<Laney> sil2100: looks like that worked
<sil2100> Laney: thank you!
<Laney> enjoy
<brendand> this is a slightly unusual situation, but if we had a feature in a package and then had to drop it for while and now want to bring it back, will we need a feature freeze exception
<Laney> brendand: Yes (you need to say why the reasons you had to drop it are now resolved)
<brendand> ok
<Laney> Also final freeze is in 9 days, so consider how essential it is as there isn't much time to fix issues.
<brendand> there will be a ui change too, can that be encapsulated in the same bug?
<Laney> I guess
<cjwatson> infinity,didrocks: yeah, unity8 is a scary special case right now, I had to put that there because it was difficult to unwind stuff above it - I forget exactly which package, indicator-something I think
<didrocks> cjwatson: so, for every unity8 updates, we'll need to ask the release team to bump this fauxpackage?
<cjwatson> didrocks: unfortunately for the moment that's true.  I need to go sort out the root cause so that you don't
<didrocks> cyphermox: robru: Mirv: sil2100: Saviq: FYI ^ (something to keep in mind)
<cjwatson> I think it's indicator-network
<sil2100> ACK
<cjwatson> introduced in indicator-network r291
<Riddell> shadeslayer: spammer :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> its all queuebot's fault
<shadeslayer> Riddell: all uploaded
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: how does phonon-backend-gstreamer1.0 0.0~git20140324-0ubuntu2 in the queue fix bug 1300478?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300478 in phonon-backend-gstreamer1.0 (Ubuntu) "package does not have kubuntu-bugs team in global subscribers" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300478
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: uhm ... wrong bug
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: ok, rejecting, please reupload
<shadeslayer> well, I don't have upload rights for it :)
<shadeslayer> 1300480 is what it's supposed to fix, partially
<cjwatson> please get your sponsor to reupload then ...
<cjwatson> (you were listed as the uploader in debian/changelog)
<cjwatson> would be good if somebody could look at my parted upload - I know there's a big queue but it fixes a critical LVM handling bug
<cjwatson> ah, I see somebody did, thanks
<rbasak> Can https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-quickstart/+bug/1282630 be looked at please? There are just six fairly simple enumerated changes. It's not complex like juju itself. The added features are fairly trivial.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1282630 in juju-quickstart (Ubuntu Trusty) "[FFe] Upgrade juju-quickstart to new upstream release 1.3.0" [High,New]
<Laney> rbasak: what does comment #2 mean?
<rbasak> Laney: AIUI, there was an upstream change that required a newer version of juju-core, so it could land until the newer juju-core landed.
<rbasak> Laney: but the specific changes needed have landed now.
<rbasak> Uh, *couldn't* land until the newer juju-core landed, but the specific changes needed have landed now.
<Laney> rbasak: OK, done
<rbasak> Laney: thank you!
<seb128> if somebody wants to review gexiv in the queue, the changes are non trivial but mostly build system ones
<seb128> upstream asked that we update with that comment
<seb128> "The major changes in this release are (a) ported to autotools, (b) added some version-number methods for GIMP (Shotwell doesn't use them), and (c) a couple of small memory leaks fixed.  For the most part this release was about prepping it for GIMP.
<seb128> Also, Shotwell 0.18 is not dependent on the latest release of gexiv2, but we always prefer if they're used in lockstep (i.e. latest with the latest)."
<seb128> the lib has few rdepends so it shouldn't be a risky update
<Laney> seb128: done
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> np
<seb128> how did that python-smbc update went through when bug #1300857 is not approved?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300857 in python-smbc (Ubuntu) "FFE for python-smbc 1.0.14.1, integrating new samba features and python3 support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300857
<Laney> It is, I just did them in the other order
<seb128> k
<Laney> Guess I'll look at samba after lunch...
<seb128> great
<Laney> ...someone else feel free though ;-)
<seb128> enjoy lunch!
<tjaalton> stgraber: heh, now I hit the sssd upstart job issue myself, on upgrade; the upgrade hung when it tried to stop the daemon, upstart thought it was running when it wasn't
<tjaalton> stgraber: so, dropping -D from /etc/default/sssd and 'expect fork' from the job is what I'm testing now
<tjaalton> hmm no doesn't work
<tjaalton> stop leaves a process around
<tjaalton> or not, just slow to stop
<tjaalton> what's confusing is that sssd itself tries a few times if there are errors connecting the server, so the pid doesn't match what upstart thinks it is
<Mirv> qtbase saw one patch to fix online accounts focus behavior, and I ran all AP:s on device + desktop smoke-testing to test for no regressions.
<Mirv> (a backported patch from upstream stable branch)
<Laney> Mirv: sure, no need to ping unless you think it's being delayed ;-)
<zul> can someone tell me why samba was rejected?
<Laney> the mail should have included a reason
<zul> pl
<zul> er...ok
<zul> can someone accept glance as well plese?
<JackYu> Hi release team, who could help us review the UIFe bug #1301130? Thanks a lot.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1301130 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Upgrade ubuntukylin-default-settings to 1.1.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301130
<xnox> stgraber: Laney: ScottK: infinity: Riddell: slangasek: ubuntu-meta, ubuntu-sso-client, ubiquity, ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu - are all part of U1 shut down uploads. Please review =)
<Riddell> xnox: is it announced?
<Laney> if it wasn't then it is now :P
<Laney> yes, it is
<xnox> Laney++
<xnox> Riddell: top of the http://blog.canonical.com/ =)
<xnox> Riddell: also blog url referenced in the closed bug #.
<xnox> it's also on http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<Riddell> groovy
<doko> shadeslayer, Riddell: could for the future prepare smore batched uploads? packages fail to build and have to be given back
<shadeslayer> doko: which ones have failed? I was just about to look at them
<doko> shadeslayer, the ones you uploaded, and which are red in http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ ;p
<shadeslayer> doko: ack, looking at those right now
<doko> shadeslayer, but maybe update_excuses.html has these in a better order
<shadeslayer> doko: it's probably going to get better next cycle with the decoupling of frameworks and workspaces
<shadeslayer> then we'll only have 170 packages to deal at one time :P
<stgraber> tjaalton: just had a quick look and it looks like sssd is now properly in main
<sil2100> Hello release team! Could I ask someone to maybe look at some of our packages in the UNAPPROVED queue? From the smaller ones, there are unity, ubuntu-themes and unity-settings-daemon which would need moving out of the queue
<sil2100> Would be most grateful - those are bugfixes only and I would appreciate those moving forward, as we need to clean out our CITrain queue as well :)
<tjaalton> stgraber: yep it is
<Laney> It's not very sustainable to have the landing team needing to ping the release team for expedited reviews all the time
<Laney> We need to figure out a solution for this issue
<seb128> Laney, I don't see lot of options, out of increasing the number of silos (but not sure IS is wanting to give even more ppas to that pool) or changing the workflow of CI train
<cjwatson> seb128: the obvious option is to fix LP to avoid GCing packages when a package copy job refers to them, and then change ci train to merge and clean immediately rather than waiting for things to pass unapproved/proposed
<cjwatson> or to permit m&cing immediately, anyway
<seb128> cjwatson, well, that's "changing the workflow", the merge to trunk happens once the packages are in the release pocket by design
<seb128> cjwatson, they don't want to merge back things that are blocked by britney/fail tests/...
<seb128> that's also to force people to care about driving their landing all the way
<seb128> rather than caring about uploads only
<cjwatson> which is all very well but maybe the tradeoff with blocking other people isn't worth that
<seb128> right, I tried to argue against the "wait to be in release to merge back" with asac by then before they changed the workflow but failed at it
<cjwatson> it could be merged into a temporary branch perhaps
<seb128> if other wants to try good luck ;-)
<seb128> CI train already have temporary branches with what is in proposed
<seb128> I think
<seb128> didrocks did that to address feedback from distro users (stgrabers iirc?)
<didrocks> xnox actually
<didrocks> but yeah
<seb128> but yeah, we have technical options, if they are wanting the change the design decision of "you need to drive your change all the way through before being able to merge back"
<didrocks> it's pushing to another branch
<didrocks> remember that the first idea that was was "in next image"
<didrocks> and I tried to push that to a more reasonable "in the release pocket"
<didrocks> (which convict upstream to take care until it's in)
<seb128> I'm glad we didn't settle on the next image ;-)
<Laney> There could be something like an optional separation of the merging and cleaning phases
<Laney> So you can clean and go to a holding area while in unapproved/proposed/whatever
<didrocks> Laney: well, then, you end up in the exact same situation "it's in trunk, I don't care"
<Laney> No
<xnox> didrocks: oh, the branches are public now?! Where abouts / which account?
<Laney> Clean the silo, don't merge to trunk
<shadeslayer> doko: fwiw http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<didrocks> xnox: a long time ago, the day you asked for it
<shadeslayer> doko: prettier page :)
<xnox> didrocks: excellent =) but where can i find it?
<didrocks> xnox: when you publish, it's written in the stdout
<Laney> Keep the -proposed branch around, have the merging stage be done later on
<xnox> i need one for unity atm =)
<didrocks> xnox: basically ~ps-jenkins/<component>/<series>-proposed
<xnox> cool!
<doko> shadeslayer, hurting my eyes like every kde colour ;p
<shadeslayer> hah
<didrocks> Laney: if you need to have a followup fix to unblock from proposed, you need to reassign a silo and so on
<Laney> Yep
<xnox> doko: i'll make it pink, would that do?!
<Laney> I don't think that's so bad though, or is it?
<shadeslayer> doko: the orange from ubuntu.com makes my eyes bleed on this monitor
<didrocks> Laney: it is more complicated and more delays for upstream
<Laney> Usually it won't happen, and you optimise for that case by getting out of the way of others
<stgraber> zul: hey, that samba upload doesn't seem to fix the bug I mentioned yesterday, could you re-upload with that fix in there so we don't need to rebuild the whole thing just for a single extra directory?
<zul> stgraber: which bug?
<stgraber> 15:45 < seb128> zul, I can try having a look at the merge if you want
<stgraber> 15:45 < stgraber> zul: if you do that, can you please fix bug 1268180 at the same time, should be trivial
<Laney> didrocks: If we strictly cannot introduce any more complexity then I do not know where to go
<seb128> stgraber, zul: if somebody reupload, be aware that zul's upload was superseeded by one I did to re-add my changes from yesterday
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1268180 in samba (Ubuntu) "net join doesn't work by default since switch to 4.x" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268180
<stgraber> 15:45 < ubottu> bug 1268180 in samba (Ubuntu) "net join doesn't work by default since switch to 4.x" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268180
<zul> stgraber: well the samba upload i did yesterday got rejected because there is a newer ssamb upload
<stgraber> 15:46 < zul> seb128: i thought it was merged already
<zul> stgraber:  right
<stgraber> 15:46 < zul> slangasek:  sure
<didrocks> Laney: what about more complexity? We do that everyday
<Laney> Maybe make the second step 'publish and clean' and free up the silo at that point
<didrocks> Laney: which is a little bit too much for a 2 days temporary hack
<didrocks> done as a favor, in theory
<seb128> stgraber, isn't that addressed by my fix from yesterday/the version in the queue?
<didrocks> and I don't think adding another step for upstream worthes it
<Laney> Seems to me like it's moved past the realm of temporary hack
<stgraber> seb128: I don't think so, I only reviewed the diff but didn't see /var/lib/samba/private being added to -common or something close to that which would fix that bug
<Laney> I'm trying to come up with ideas to smooth the interactions between our teams here
<didrocks> Laney: ask them management to give more people to maintain and deliver 300 components
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, and I implemented quite a lot of them on release team feedback from day 1
<Laney> But if it's not realistic to expect development then it's not worth it :)
<stgraber> zul: so if you could upload yet another samba with that bugfix, then I'll reject seb128's upload and accept yours instead :)
<didrocks> Laney: I would love to see the same effort on the other side as well
<ScottK> I suppose test and release tarballs that are ready to be integrated into the distro and package them normally is out of the question.
<seb128> stgraber, ok, your copy past was confusing to me ;-)
<zul> stgraber:  sure ill do it this afternoon
<stgraber> zul: thanks
<didrocks> ScottK: 2.5 people full time for 300 packages, if you can solve that question with "normal packaging", I'm all hear :)
<ScottK> didrocks: Is it really 300?
<didrocks> ScottK: saucy + trusty, yeah (I diminished the number in saucy as the SRU isn't as big)
<ScottK> For KDE we're doing ~100 and it's mostly run a script, upload to a PPA, test, and then upload to the archive.
<Laney> Not sure what to say to that...
<didrocks> ScottK: yeah, however, doesn't seem you are making between 15 to 30 uploads every day
<ScottK> Seems to work.
<ScottK> didrocks: Yes.  That's true and intentional.
<ScottK> test, roll tarball, release implies a little bit of grouping things and testing them.
<didrocks> ScottK: which is what we do in silos
<didrocks> grouping and testing on a dynamic level
<ScottK> And that's working how well?
<stgraber> xnox: looks like you have undocumented changes in that ubiquity upload
<Laney> what was wrong with samba?
<didrocks> ScottK: isn't that working? We have a lot of changes flowing in everyday, don't we?
<xnox> stgraber: really? Like what
 * xnox downloads the diff
<stgraber> xnox: extra tests
<ScottK> didrocks: The last threat on -devel resulted in what I thought was a lot of people speaking up about being blocked.
<xnox> stgraber: stuff under ./autopilot/ is not documented in debian/changelog as those tests are pulled direct from lp:ubiquity at testing.
<ScottK> My impression, admittedly from a distance, is it's getting jammed up pretty frequently
<xnox> stgraber: but otherwise they are not shipped etc.
<didrocks> ScottK: I was off while that decision was taken, thanks for not involving me into that
<xnox> stgraber: maybe we shouldn't ship them in the tarball....
<stgraber> xnox: ok
<stgraber> xnox: more tests are always good anyway :)
<xnox> stgraber: yeah =) plus they are already running against all gtk-ubiquity images already =)
<Laney> stgraber: ^^^ guessing you rejected samba - what for?
<stgraber> Laney: considering how long it takes to build and the fact that zul will upload it again in a few hours, didn't seem worth it.
<Laney> I see
<Laney> I didn't know there was another upload planned
<stgraber> 15:19 < zul> stgraber:  sure ill do it this afternoon
<Laney> Missed / didn't pay attention to that
<Laney> ta
<xnox> stgraber: seb128: can you please remove _binary_ packages  ubiquity-plugin-ubuntuone &  deja-dup-backend-ubuntuone https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/1301454
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1301454 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Remove dropped binary-only packages due to U1 shutdown" [High,Confirmed]
<xnox> they are dropped from their respective source packages in -proposed, due to u1 shutdown.
<xnox> wait, need to fix gnome seed first.
<cjwatson> xnox: I imagine they'll show up in NBS
<cjwatson> in which case they won't need special prodding
<xnox> cjwatson: ah, good point.
<asac> cjwatson: seb128: yes, we should publish temp branches with what is in the silo currently and what is currnetly in proposed etc.
<asac> doesnt mean we should mege to trunk earlier
<xnox> asac: i guess it's just a question of how soon one can start preparing the next silo, for the same project. ideally the (landing -1), would simply _always_ be the pre-depends. Such that if that one get's stuck, one can't do the next one, but if it's all good then your next landing is staggered quicker.
<didrocks> asac: we do publish those temp branches FYI
<didrocks> (since end of January, the day xnox suggested it)
<seb128> asac, the issue discussed there is when to clean silos mostly
<seb128> asac, that's currently done at the "merge back" time to allow iterating on ongoing changes without restarting the whole process
<seb128> asac, but it leads to issues where we are running out of silos, especially at freeze times where things have an unapproved stop on the way
<xnox> stgraber: maybe review ubuntu-gnome-meta ? it's the same refresh as was done for ubuntu-meta.
<utlemming> question for a release person -- walinuxagent is showing in -proposed on launchpad with amd64 and i386 builds, but it is not in the archives....which means I can't verify the SRU
<utlemming> what needs to happe to get the builds in -proposed?
<utlemming> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7195099/
<apw> utlemming, which is missing? .6?
<utlemming> apw: yup, .6 for -proposed
<Laney> utlemming: I see it
<Laney> walinuxagent: Installed: (none) Candidate: 1.3.2-0ubuntu6
<Laney> walinuxagent-data-saver: Installed: (none) Candidate: 1.3.2-0ubuntu6
<apw> utlemming, so to confirm 1.3.2-0ubuntu4~12.04.6 for precise right?  that is showing as not yet published
<apw> "Note: Some binary packages for this source are not yet published in the repository."
<apw> so waiting on a publisher run
<Laney> oh, precise
<Laney> those are in NEW
<utlemming> Laney: I think the problem is that walinuxagnet was a MIR/SRU after the release of Precise. So every time we SRU it gets screwy
<Laney> Right, it wasn't in precise release
<Laney> You'll need an archive admin to process it
<utlemming> Laney: ack, thanks
<utlemming> Is there an archive admin around that can prod walinuxagent along?
<gaughen> any chance that someone can have a look at the MAAS FFe and help move it forward - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1281881
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1281881 in maas (Ubuntu) "[FFe] FFe for 14.04 features" [Critical,New]
<gaughen> infinity, slangasek --^
<gaughen> pretty please!
<infinity> Bah.  Who processed that walinuxagent SRU?
<bschaefer> Hello, would anyone be able to take a look at this FFe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl2/+bug/1295389
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1295389 in libsdl2 (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Enable Mir video support for 2.0.2" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> gaughen: looking at 1281881 now
<slangasek> stgraber: I see there's a new samba upload; is that something you're taking care of?
<stgraber> slangasek: ah yeah, I'll take care of it
<stgraber> that cgmanager upload is pretty urgent as without it, the cgmanager libs are in /usr/lib which since my systemd upload yesterday unfortunately breaks all machines that have /usr on a separate partition...
<stgraber> and since I contributed to that upload (the adt bits), I can't review it myself
<infinity> stgraber: Looking.
<infinity> stgraber: Though, if you asked systemd upstream, they'd tell you that /usr is always on /, and any deviation from that is immoral and probably gives you cooties.
<infinity> stgraber: Ugh.  No, that upload is wrong.
<infinity> stgraber: Only the library should be in /lib, not the .so or the .pc or any of that.
<infinity> stgraber: Also, why remove ${shlibs:Depends} from everything?
<infinity> Oh, because none of those packages contain binaries, I guess.
<stgraber> infinity: I'm busy with other things at the moment but hopefully hallyn will reappear soon to take care of those comments. Please reject.
<stgraber> infinity: just using libdir would have been way too easy... guess we'll need to override the install target and manually move the right bits to /lib/<multiarch path>/
<infinity> stgraber: Well, there's usually libdir and slibdir for this.
<stgraber> infinity: dropping the .a (and indeed making it -shared, not static) was intentional, it caused a few problems and we really don't want anyone to static build libcgmanager at this point
<slangasek> infinity: "usually libdir and slibdir" - it's not particularly usual
<infinity> slangasek: It's totally usual for the only library that matters. ;)
<infinity> (But it's not wildly uncommon either)
<slangasek> I can only think of three packages that do that
<stgraber> all 3 of them you patched to do that? :)
<slangasek> no - eglibc, e2fsprogs, and util-linux
<infinity> slangasek: So how does, say, PAM handle it?  Just prepending prefix (or not) as appropriate?
<infinity> slangasek: Or is it all done at the packaging level?
<infinity> Ahh, at the packaging level.
<slangasek> yeah
<infinity> That's unpretty.
<slangasek> I was going to try to find a "good" example of this in packaging, and all I'm finding are bad ones
<slangasek> (plymouth gets it wrong; libpng seems to have regressed rather awfully; pam is ok but not quite as automated as one might like)
<slangasek> but of the three, pam is the best
<stgraber> my plan there was to override autoinstall, mkdir /lib/${DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH} and mv /usr/lib/${DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH}/*.so.* to that, is there a better way of doing that?
<slangasek> I know I used to have an example somewhere of one that would sensibly determine the symlink target in debian/rules and correctly remap
<slangasek> stgraber: that breaks the .so symlinks
<stgraber> oh yeah, the symlinks
<infinity> stgraber: ... what vorlon said.
<infinity> But you could recreate the symlink too, you only have one of them.
<infinity> I suspect the reason libc6 has machinery upstream to do this is because there are so many libraries and links to deal with that it would make packagers cry.
<stgraber> right, so you need an extra ln -sf to change the target of the .so, the others are relative anyway
<infinity> (Or, indeed, probably did make packagers cry at some point until someone committed fixes)
<slangasek> infinity: nah, it predates packaging ;)
<infinity> slangasek: I'm pretty sure I never ran make install in a glibc source tree before I was running a packaged distro. ;)
<infinity> So, no idea on the history there.
<slangasek> stgraber, infinity: expat
<slangasek> that one has the general form that doesn't require futzing with debian/rules when the soname changes
<infinity> slangasek: Did you just grab the source for everything in /lib and hunt until you found rules that didn't suck? :P
<infinity> Right, so that does pretty much what we discussed.  Move the lib and retarget the link.
<slangasek> infinity: no, I gave up after the 4th miss and resorted to codesearch.debian.net ;)
<infinity> But nice that it does it by reading the filenames so it doesn't need manual changing, yes.
<stgraber> infinity: second try ^
<infinity> stgraber: Looks gooder.
<slangasek> bdmurray: W: lsvpd source: maintainer-script-lacks-debhelper-token debian/postinst
<slangasek> bdmurray: (looks like you overtrimmed a little bit, oops)
<slangasek> bdmurray: if you can s/exit 0/#DEBHELPER#/ and reupload, I'll accept
<bdmurray> slangasek: okay
<xnox> slangasek: infinity: could you please review/accept https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=ubuntu-gnome-meta ?
<slangasek> checking
<slangasek> xnox: acceptzored
#ubuntu-release 2014-04-03
<xnox> i wonder if we could squeeze trusty into 700MB limit.
<xnox> with qt4 gone, most of python2 gone, and now with ubuntu-meta&empathy uploads gstreamer0.10 would be gone...
<infinity> xnox: qt4 is gone?
<xnox> infinity: yeah, u1 is gone.
<infinity> Oh, that was the only consumer?  Helpful.
<xnox> u1 is something like 98MB of qt4, python-qt4, webkit qt4, and python-qt4-webkit
<xnox> and ofcourse gstreamer0.10 etc.
<infinity> xnox: Which would be aweome if we didn't still have qt5, qt5webkit and oxide-qt. ;)
<xnox> infinity: mind reviewing empathy & ubuntu-meta uploads? those should kick out gstreamer0.10
<xnox> infinity: one webkit removal at the time, please!
<infinity> xnox: Looking.
<infinity> xnox: That empathy one looks like a feature freezy thing.
<infinity> (Though, I'm not sure I disagree with the rationale, so maybe should JFDI anyway)
<infinity> xnox: Is there a reason those account pluging can't be ported to gst1.0?
<xnox> infinity: it's not the account plugins, but their dependencies.
<xnox> infinity: both of those depends on telepathy-haze, which depend on libpurple0, which is from pidgin and our pidgin is not gstreamer1.0 ported
<xnox> infinity: upstream snapshot is, but that's not ready for LTS.
<infinity> xnox: Well, we don't need a new upstream version for that if we can cherrypick the API porting bits.  But meh.
<xnox> infinity: i work on ubuntu-touch, ubuntu touch doesn't have pidgin =))))))))
<infinity> As for bluez-gst, why was it seeded if it's useless?
<infinity> xnox: Really, when did you leave Foundations?
<xnox> infinity: history, it's going back from before we migrated to using seeds.
<xnox> infinity: and cyphermox tested extensively that it doesn't do anything useful or required bluetoothy.
<xnox> infinity: Foundations is full force behind making tablet edition this cycle =) then again your team "Continuous Intoxication" should know all about it anyway =)
<xnox> or are you back at the dark side?
<infinity> xnox: So, did you drop bluez-gstreamer from ubuntu-gnome too?  If it really is a useless thing to install by default, I imagine they also don't want it.
<xnox> i just did now.... why don't they share the seed for common stuff....
<xnox> infinity: ^ matching ubuntu-gnome
<infinity> xnox: Ta.
<slangasek> infinity: ^^ perhaps you'd be interested in reviewing these two
<slangasek> right, I mean /those/ two ^^ ;)
<slangasek> oops, missed a debian/copyright fix on the last one, self-rejecting
<infinity> slangasek: I would, but you already did? :P
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, unapproved, not new.
<slangasek> hmm?
<slangasek> nah, somebody else accepted libvpd out of unapproved
<infinity> slangasek: Yes, that someone would have been a bot. :)
<infinity> (unseeded, etc)
<slangasek> ok
 * infinity reviews the binaries instead.
<slangasek> at last, we have been replaced with very small python scripts
<slangasek> we can finally retire
<infinity> Weird SONAME.
<slangasek> not the all-time weirdest
<infinity> No, not by a long shot. :)
<infinity> Was just double-checking that the SONAME matches the filenames.
<infinity> slangasek: So, that udev rule touches /var/lib/lsvpd/run.vpdupdate, but you don't ship that directory.
<slangasek> hah
 * slangasek ponders
<slangasek> infinity: so if the directory doesn't exist and the udev rule therefore fails, does that do any harm?
<infinity> slangasek: Dunno.  But wouldn't it make sense to just ship the dir?
<slangasek> because really, the only reason we need that file to exist is if there's some process running that needs to update the db; and whatever needs to update the db /will/ create the directory on its own
<slangasek> infinity: maybe, but a) I don't really want to reupload, and b) I'm on to sherry for the evening
<infinity> slangasek: The upstream makefile even installs that dir and file on "make install"...
<infinity> So, I guess just adding 'var' to the .install file would fix it.
<slangasek> sure; but in practice it will be autocreated by the first revdep that actually wants to (and has perms to) create the db
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, and then it won't be removed on package removal, cause it's unowned.  Another fair argument for having it in the package.
<slangasek> and it's a runtime lib package, so 'rm -rf /var/lib/lsvpd' is inappropriate, unless we split out a runtime package
<infinity> (And, in fact, for shipping the empty file too, not just the dir)
<slangasek> hmm
<infinity> Though, I guess if a DB ends up in there too, that wouldn't be purged without a postrm.
<slangasek> indeed
<slangasek> the flag file is used solely to determine when the .db needs refreshed
<infinity> Anyhow, I have no idea what the consequences of not shipping the udeb rule's target might be (except possibly log noise), but wouldn't seem to hurt to do so.
<slangasek> so short of postrm + splitting out a lib runtime package, I don't think it's worth changing anything
<infinity> udev, even.
<infinity> Oh, right, the *file* couldn't be owned by it regardless.
<infinity> The directory could be, though.
<infinity> Which would prevent the udev rule failing.
<infinity> So, maybe I'll just reupload with a .dirs file.
 * infinity blinks.
<slangasek> reasonably certain that RUN failures don't even get logged anywhere, but if you feel strongly enough to reupload, ok
<infinity> Is sqlite really public domain?
<infinity> Oh, was going license incompat hunting, but this is LGPL anyway, not CPL like half their other stuff.
<infinity> slangasek: Also, no symbols file.  Intentional laziness, or just forgot?
<infinity> slangasek: (It's something I'll make them do before I sponsor it to Debian anyway :P)
<infinity> Although, whee, C++
<slangasek> infinity: forgot, and retroactively lazy
<happyaron> can you have a look at ubuntukylin-default-settings in queue? well they are waiting for it to generate iso...
<slangasek> (best practice of course, but nothing I consider a blocker)
<slangasek> happyaron: looking
<happyaron> thanks
<infinity> That so needed a bug ref..
<infinity> Or, wait.  No.  It had one.
<infinity> I'm not awake.
<maclin> cjwatson，hi，there is a problem of rebuilding state of Ubuntu Kylin on ISO tracker. We cannot rebuild an ISO
<maclin> could you help to confirm it?
<darkxst> our daily image gained the entire unity-control-center/UOA stack today ;( Bug 1301712
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1301712 in shotwell (Ubuntu) "shotwell is pulling in unity-control-center and UOA on Ubuntu GNOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301712
<infinity> maclin: What's the problem?  The tracker says you're rebuilding, are you saying that's a lie?
<infinity> And indeed, it looks like a lie.
<maclin> the rebuilding state has been there for two days. I make  a new  request just now, But it takes no effect.
<infinity> maclin: It's taking effect, but the builds are failing.
<infinity> slangasek: I thought you fixed the pinyin-android thing?
<maclin> infinity, if the build fails, the rebuilding state will be kept on tracker?
<infinity> maclin: Yeah.
<infinity> Ahh, it might work after the new ubuntukylin-default-settings migrates from proposed.
<infinity> darkxst: Hrm.  I'm not even sure why that recommends was added.
<maclin> we have uploaded the default-setting to solve the problem. It may hit trusty after a while. Then can I make a new requset on tracker?
<infinity> maclin: Yeah.  Should work.  Or your daily build will happen.
<infinity> darkxst: I assume from your patch that gnome-online-accounts is functionally equivalent to unity-control-center-signon?
<infinity> darkxst: If not, I'd suggest we just drop that recommends entirely, not add to it.
<maclin> infinity, thanks. I will try it now:)
<infinity> maclin: Now?  It's not in the release pocket yet.
<maclin> oh，sorry,  how to check wheather it's ready?
<darkxst> infinity, oh actually shotwell doesnt have gnome-online-accounts integration
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~$ rmadison ubuntukylin-default-settings | grep trusty
<infinity>  ubuntukylin-default-settings | 1.1.1  | trusty/universe          | source, all
<infinity>  ubuntukylin-default-settings | 1.1.2  | trusty-proposed/universe | source, all
<infinity> maclin: ^
<infinity> darkxst: Kay, so probably saner to just demote that recommends to a suggests, I'd say.
<infinity> darkxst: Given that it's not a hard dep, I assume it works fine without, and on a full Ubuntu desktop, ubuntu-whatever-signon-thing should be there, so meh.
<darkxst> infinity, ok will do that
<maclin> thanks infinity, we will wait for it^_^
<infinity> darkxst: Except, you'll still have it pulled in via libaccount-plugin-1.0-0, it looks like.
<darkxst> that is pretty unavoidable I think
<infinity> darkxst: So... Nothing to change here then?
<infinity> Oh, wait.  That's a circular dep.
<infinity> Probably the only reason libaccount-plugin-1.0-0 is there is because of unity-control-center-signon
<infinity> Right, let's try fixing shotwell and see how that pans out. :P
<infinity> darkxst: Alright, uploaded that change.  Want to review it in the queue for me so I don't feel guilty about self-accepting? :P
<darkxst> infinity, sure, looks good
<slangasek> infinity: mm?
<slangasek> infinity: I just accepted the ubuntukylin-default-settings, sure; I hadn't fixed it
<infinity> slangasek: Right, I thought the discussing of the pinyin removal was leading to you fixing it, I misunderstood. :)
<infinity> slangasek: The extra irony, it appears, is that it didn't break because they wanted to have it installed, it broke because they had a hook that tried to forcefully remove it. :P
<slangasek> evidently
<infinity> BTW, that d-i upload won't build correctly until systemd is built.
<stgraber> infinity: d-i upload looks good, feel free to self-accept once systemd is built and published
<maclin> infinity, hi, the default-setting package is ready, I request a rebuild again but it takes no effect. I find the crontab but only exist a daily build task for Ubuntu Kylin.
<infinity> maclin: Let me kick off a manual build to unstick it.
<maclin> infinity, thanks
<maclin> infinity, is it suit to request a rebuild now?
<infinity> maclin: Well, a rebuild just happened manually, so requesting another wouldn't make much sense.
<infinity> ... unless it failed again.
 * infinity looks.
<maclin> ok, you mean a manual build for ubuntu kylin is working?
<infinity> maclin: A manual build just happened and failed.  Digging out the logs now to see why.
<infinity> dpkg-query: no packages found matching fonts-thai-tlwg
<infinity> maclin: ^-- That's how your build fails.
<maclin> ok, we will check it, thanks
<maclin> infinity, we analyze the default-setting script and find the problem appears at:  [ `dpkg -l $line | grep -c "^ii"` != 0 ] && apt-get purge --auto-remove -y $line
<maclin> the command dpkg -l  will fail when the package not exist. The operation can succeed in our test environment.
<maclin> I wonder the building script will fail when any script fail in the process?
<cjwatson> It may fail, but unless you're using bash set -o pipefail nothing will care
<cjwatson> (which you aren't)
<infinity> cjwatson: And yet, their livefs builds fail, so something cares.
<cjwatson> Sure
<cjwatson> Just saying it doesn't appear to be that
<cjwatson> Although I would say that   dpkg -l "$line" | grep -q ^ii && apt-get ...   is more idiomatic shell
<cjwatson> Shouldn't be relevant to this though
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7197874/ with a version modified locally to not do anything dangerous to my system - that exits 1
<infinity> Also somewhat inefficient to run apt 30 times in a row, instead of "apt-get purge --auto-remove $(dpkg -l $(cat /usr/share/ubuntukylin-default-settings/remove-package.list) | awk '/^i/ {print $2}'" or similar.
<infinity> Missing a closing bracket in there, but you get the idea.
<cjwatson> So I think set -e trips on "read line" returning false, which is odd given that it's guarded by a while
<cjwatson> Or maybe there's a subshell in there and it returns its last exit code
<infinity> cjwatson: There is a subshell, yes.  That messed it up, I suspect.
<cjwatson> Heh, so this is another case where the idiom we were talking about the other day is better
<infinity> Anyhow, doing it all in one dpkg pass and one apt pass would be much saner.
<infinity> And would avoid the if entirely.
<cjwatson> maclin: Could be improved as discussed above, but http://paste.ubuntu.com/7197888/ is a minimal fix.
<maclin> thanks cjwatson and infinity, we will improve the script as above:)
<infinity> foo=$(cat test.list)
<infinity> bar=$(dpkg -l $foo | awk '/^i/ {print $2}')
<infinity> apt-get purge --auto-remove $bar
<infinity> maclin: ^-- This works for me in a local test with the advantage of only making one dpkg call and one apt call.
<cjwatson> Make that last line   [ -z "$bar" ] || apt-get purge --auto-remove $bar
<infinity> cjwatson: Fair point, if their removal list really drops to zero. ;)
<cjwatson> It's possible.  May as well guard against it while we remember.
<infinity> maclin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7197925/ <-- The diff for my more efficient version.
<maclin> there are so complicated scripts I never know, lol
<infinity> (That will still output missing packages, but not error, you could redirect dpkg's stderr to /dev/null if you wanted to shut that up, but for debugging purposes, it's probably nice to know which ones aren't needed anymore)
<maclin> I have to spend more time on script learning^_^
<maclin> if set -e take effect, the dpkg -l will cause the whole script exit, right? redirect dpkg's stderr to /dev/null can solve this problem?
<cjwatson> No.
<cjwatson> None of the above.
<cjwatson> Only the last part of a pipeline has any effect on set -e; and redirecting stderr achieves precisely nothing here except making it harder to debug (it has no effect on the exit code).
<infinity> You can see it in action here, except for the part where apt fails because I'm intentionally not running as root, cause I kinda like my computer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7197933/
<cjwatson> This is not about dpkg -l's exit code.  The failure is because if "foo" returns false, then "foo && bar" also returns false; "cat foo | while read line; do ...; done" creates a subshell whose exit code is that of the last command executed; and *that* exit code trips set -e.
<cjwatson> My minimal fix is to invert it to "not-foo || bar", whose exit code is independent of foo.
<cjwatson> But I agree that infinity's approach is more efficient.
<infinity> I feel like mine would win a useless use of cat award, but I'm too tired to rewrite it to remove that fork.
<cjwatson> xargs -l1 dpkg -l </usr/share/ubuntukylin-default-settings/remove-package.list   probably, or something like that
<cjwatson> But whatever
<infinity> And removing 20 or 30 dpkg and apt calls was enough optimization for me. :P
<cjwatson> Er, except that's wrong, drop the -l1
<cjwatson> Yeah, no need to micro-optimise this, just go with your pastebinned version
<maclin> infinity, cjwatson, I have to take a time to learn the discussed above :P
<maclin> thanks for your good solutions, we will improve it after supper^_^
<dbarth> hello, i come to talk about the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity-webapps/+bug/1300864" which is now in the unapproved queue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1300864 in libunity-webapps (Ubuntu) "Duplicate webapps launcher confuses bamf" [High,In progress]
<dbarth> i think that it is an important fix for the desktop; let me know if you need more infos to review it
<cjwatson> proposed-migration et al stopping for battery replacement on their host
<doko> please can somebody ignore the pytables autopkg test? always fails, and always failed
<elfy> infinity jibel: remember bug 1284635 - we (xubuntu) are in the position where we need to decide if we stop shipping it with RC rapidly approaching, I've approached aron xu - who's aware of it but has other stuff with higher priority - we're not completely sure of what issues we're going to cause people if we do just drop it - any idea of who we could approach about it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "Keyboard layout changes after login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284635
<infinity> doko: How about we just fix it instead?
<doko> infinity, sure, you're welcome
<infinity> doko: Looking.  It's probably just some missing deps.  Testing that theory.
<infinity> doko: Fixing the FTBFS on ppc64el would be nice too.  It used to work in an older version. :/
<infinity> Oh, I may have found that bug too.
<doko> infinity, there are a lot of ppc64el regressions. oce, python-regexp, ... already tried to build with -O2, but the issue persists
<infinity> Oh, no, didn't find the bug, that was me getting exited over a grep. :P
<infinity> doko: Yeah, I've had the oce failure sitting in a terminal window for a week or three, and never seem to be in the right zone to figure it out.
<jdstrand> stgraber: hi! can you comment on comment #12 in bug #1298611
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298611 in lxc (Ubuntu) "[FFe] apparmor signal and ptrace mediation" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298611
<cjwatson> proposed-migration back up, btw
<dbarth> \o/
<doko> Riddell, shadeslayer_: calligra needs a no-change upload, okular abi bump
<shadeslayer_> ohm
<shadeslayer_> doko: will do
<shadeslayer_> doko: I was just checking out how the builds were doing, seems like things are looking ~pretty good?
<shadeslayer_> doko: plz approve from queue ^^
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ^^ In case you're around
<Riddell> onto it
<jpds> Can someone put that through NEW? The nex git-annex version build-depends on it.
<doko> done
<stgraber> jdstrand: looking
<stgraber> jdstrand: looks good, replied in bug
<jdstrand> stgraber: thanks!
<jdstrand> stgraber: fyi, we are coordinating via the security-proposed ppa with all packages ending up in a silo to all bu pushed together. I'll do the upload there as you suggested then keep you posted
<happyaron> stgraber: can you have a look at ubuntukylin-default-settings? JackYu is waiting for it...
<xnox> please reject empathy 3.8.6-0ubuntu9
<infinity> xnox: Kay.  Why? :P
<xnox> infinity: because i'll be revert ubuntu8 upload as well.
<xnox> infinity: seb128 Laney and I agreed that users don't care about gstreamer, but they care to possible have an option to login into Yahoo!Messenger and AOL AIM
<xnox> s/possible/possibly/
<xnox> infinity: and if i really want to drop gst0.10 i should instead polish-up and make the gst1.0 patch for pidgin work.
<infinity> xnox: I'm inclined to agree that pidgin should be ported, yes.
<infinity> xnox: If that's been done upstream already, it can't be too hard to cherrypick?
<xnox> infinity: the kicker is that gst audio/video plugin in pidgin is disabled by default, and that functionality is not at all expose to empathy via libpurple & -haze =(
<xnox> infinity: it compiles, but doesn't succeed in doing the call ;-)
<Laney> They did it on a new series which isn't trivially backportable
<Laney> Certainly possible but will require some thought
<Laney> Mediumly risky at this stage of the release
<cjwatson> xnox: Doesn't look like we get rid of Qt 4 off the Ubuntu desktop image after all; unity -> indicator-appmenu -> appmenu-qt -> libqtgui4
<xnox> cjwatson: i thought there were cunning provisions done to make sure we don't depend on qt4 yet ship appmenu-qt.
<xnox> (e.g. overriding depends)
<xnox> cause it's only loaded by qt4 apps, and by that time qt4 would be present on the image.
<xnox> s/image/system/
<cjwatson> no such provisions afaics
<cjwatson> not even sure what shape they would take
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, I assume they'd take the shape of an awful sed against shlibs to remove the qt4 deps.
<infinity> Which is vile.
<xnox> cjwatson: so in appmenu-qt5 sources, all qt5 libs are listed in suggests. (including a 5.1 qt5core5) and the intention is for those not to end up in depends, but they at the moment do.
<cjwatson> ah, well, it's not in place yet anyway :)
<infinity> xnox: The "solution" would just be to move shlibs:Depends from Depends to Suggest, then.
<xnox> infinity: actually, yeah =))))
<infinity> xnox: So the suggests remain properly versioned and such.
<infinity> Still going to say that's completely vile.
<infinity> But in this case, I can sort of see the argument.
<cjwatson> Right, or dpkg-shlibdeps -dSuggests and shlibs:Suggests
<cjwatson> But same difference in this case, probably
<infinity> cjwatson: That's way more effort than just the control diff. :)
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> It only makes a difference if you have multiple objects
 * infinity nods.
<cjwatson> Worth knowing that the facility exists though :)
<xnox> i guess it's also more fool-proof, with intentions if one renames the field. nice trick i did not know about.
<JackYu> stgraber, hi, could you take a look at  ubuntukylin-default-settings? we are waiting for it to respin our iso and start QA. There were more than two days it did't work:(.
<stgraber> JackYu: not available at the moment, I'm not the only release team member though
<JackYu> stgraber, I see:).
<JackYu> Hi release team, who could help to review the ubuntukylin-default-settings 1.1.3 ? thanks in advance.
<xnox> so plymouth FFe got approval, subject to review. jodh did review it before, but more code reviews are desired. Luckily most of the people who can/should review plymouth are also in the release team =) ( slangasek, cjwatson, stgraber, infinity...) hence uploading it. It's well tested in variety of configuration and it looks all good. I'm happy to assist in the review queries as needed.
<slangasek> xnox: so you got your bug fixed?
<xnox> ideally we do want it for 14.04 due to a hi-dpi (x2) theme and improved upstart integration.
<xnox> slangasek: after cleansing my machine of stale in-place modified plymouth bits, it was all good.
<slangasek> ok
<xnox> slangasek: so the package was fine, it's just i boggered up my dev machine.
<slangasek> ack - happy for you to upload, then
<slangasek> JackYu: ubuntukylin-default-settings accepted
<xnox> if this doesn't make it into trusty-final, i'd be pushing for all of those changes as SRUs. Cause it's all bugfixes we'd want to have in trusty under upstart, and the hardware that trusty will ship on.
<slangasek> is that a threat? ;)
<JackYu> slangasek, great, thank you so much.
<slangasek> I'm sure we'll find the time to review it before 14.04 is out
<JackYu> slangasek, yep. but we need time to do QA work:).
<slangasek> JackYu: right, that comment was directed at xnox actually :)
<JackYu> slangasek, oh. Anyway, I owe you one beer (according to the title of this channel:) ).
<slangasek> heh
<xnox> yeah, after mt.gox closed bird seeds stopped getting accepted. I still have a lot of those, should not have purchased in bulk.
<cyphermox> hi, could I please have a freeze exception for changes in NM for MMS support? these would need to happen to go with other Touch-specific changes sergio pointed out on the blanket exception (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1282590), my bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1302037
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1282590 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception in trusty for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302037 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[FFE] Add support for creating host route to MMS proxy" [Medium,New]
<rsalveti> stgraber: generic_x86 rootfs worked fine
<stgraber> rsalveti: cool, I'll renumber it later today then
<sil2100> Hello release team! We released unity8 today again, we would need someone to bump the package version to make it migrate out of -proposed ;)
<sil2100> From what didrocks said sadly we need to poke on -release on every unity8 package release to make britney happy
<sil2100> Could anyone take a look?
<didrocks> (background: unity8 is a fauxpackage)
<Laney> ok
<infinity> sil2100: I'll fix that up.
<infinity> cjwatson: Might be nice to sort out if that's still needed and, if so, what we need to fix...
<infinity> sil2100: Done.
<Laney> Oh, you beat me
<sil2100> infinity: thank yoU!
<cjwatson> 11:11 <cjwatson> I think it's indicator-network
<cjwatson> 11:12 <cjwatson> introduced in indicator-network r291
<cjwatson> infinity: ^- That
<infinity> Oh, it depends on unity8.  Whee.
<infinity> Isn't it sort of backwards for indicators to depend on window managers?
<seb128> unity8 includes more than the wm :/
<seb128> like they have the notification framework there
<cjwatson> It seemed to be for a specific feature ("secret-agent", IIRC)
<seb128> which is what the indicator needs
<seb128> or/and that
<infinity> seb128: I realize it's more than just a wm.  The point was that I thought indicator frameworks were meant to be portable to other DEs, not tied to just one.
<cjwatson> And indicator-network <- ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> infinity, yeah, that would be nice :/
<cjwatson> Hopefully there's somewhere in this chain that we can break it and make something optional and arch-specific
<infinity> cjwatson: Make indicator-network build-dep on unity8 and call it done?
<infinity> (Or fix it to not require unity8..)
<cjwatson> There's quite a chain behind that.
<cjwatson> It might be easier to break it at ubuntu-system-settings?  I haven't looked in detail
<cjwatson> Removing the chain would take us back to all the account-plugins pain, and I'd rather not
<Laney> It's for the wifi panel
<Laney> I guess you could do that
<infinity> Well, I guess there's always the "port unity8" option. :P
<infinity> Which translates to "port mir".
<ogra_> to what ? Xorg ?
<cjwatson> arm64 support is / should be on lp:mir/devel; ppc64el needs a look; powerpc needs big-endian support in GLPixelBuffer
<cjwatson> It shouldn't be intractable but it won't be for 14.04
<cjwatson> (Except maybe arm64)
<infinity> Meh, if it's not too invasive, I'd totally self-accept my weekend miracle port.
<infinity> Anyhow, I need to sleep before parts of me melt off and other bits explode.
<infinity> cjwatson: And keeping the FauxPackages mess until release day may well be preferable to trying to remove all the binaries affected.  Some uninst on arches people aren't likely to be testing unity8 on don't matter terribly in the grand scheme of things.
<infinity> (Would still be nice to clean up, though)
<cjwatson> Right
<cjwatson> It's a minor hassle but not awful
<didrocks> yeah, I remember the landing team to ping the release team for any unity8 upload we have so that it's not getting unnoticed
<didrocks> thanks for looking again infinity, cjwatson, Laney :)
<matttbe> Hello, I'm part of the Cairo-Dock team.  Two months ago, I uploaded the latest version of Cairo-Dock in Ubuntu 14.04 repos but both the main dev and I, we are currently too busy to fix some annoying bugs and other design problems... We tried but... to much works :(
<matttbe> Sadly, we think that the best solution is to reupload the previous version and cherry-pick 2 or 3 patches. What do I need to do that? Add a new dequest for FFe?
<matttbe> *a new request
<matttbe> I guess it's a FeatureFreeze for new upstream versions but there is no new feature
<stgraber> would be nice if someone could review that systemd upload soonish, it's fixing two rather major problems with the cgmanager support...
 * stgraber reviews the rest of the queue
<stgraber> Riddell, ScottK: is one of you looking at all those kde langpacks?
<Daviey> stgraber, done
<stgraber> Daviey: thanks
<stgraber> would be so nice if the UI would show us a diffstat, would make reviewing those translation uploads much simpler
<Daviey> stgraber: Sounds like you volunteered to make a richer helper tool.  If you do, fancy putting the d/changelog unconditionally at the top? :)
<stgraber> Daviey: I wrote a quick 5 lines scripts for now, I can dump all the URLs in it, it'll grab, gzip -d, diffstat, hide me all the .po and tell me it's fine if the only thing there's is the auto-generated debian/changelog
<stgraber> so I'm just leaving the queue those that aren't strictly translation updates (there are maybe a dozen of those)
<stgraber> slangasek: ^ for your reviewing pleasure (or not).
<jdstrand> infinity: hi!
<jdstrand> infinity: I think we are ready for the review of bug #1298611
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298611 in lxc (Ubuntu) "[FFe] apparmor signal and ptrace mediation" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298611
<jdstrand> infinity: we've been updating the description and things look good from our end. my plan is to 1. have you review/ack the FFe, 2. to get a silo and copy the packages from security-proposed there, 3. retest with those packages and 4. finish the landing
<jdstrand> infinity: for '1', debdiffs are in the bug for your review. please talk to tyhicks and jjohansen if you have questions
<jdstrand> infinity: at a high level, it all works as designed with touch (non-ipc kernel) and desktop/server (non-ipc and current kernels)
<jdstrand> infinity: we added policy to the base abstraction which made it so that most policy doesn't need updating (ie, updating apparmor is enough)
<jdstrand> infinity: libvirt, lxc and lightdm needed updating. stgraber ackd the lxc change, I performed the libvirt change and tyhicks the lightdm (guest session)
<jdstrand> infinity: finally, there is apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu which doesn't technically need updating today, but the change is needed for oxide when we update the touch kernels
<jdstrand> infinity: I think that's it. I need to step away for a bit, but tyhicks is up on all the FFe details and jjohansen can answer specific questions about the patches in apparmor
<jdstrand> infinity: just for full disclosure-- two tests are currently running and expected to pass. I asked tyhicks to put the debdiff up for your review-- we'll obviously fix the issue if the test doesn't pass
<tyhicks> I'll mention the results of the tests when the finish up in ~15 minutes
<jdstrand> tyhicks: I've got to step away (dinner, stuff)
<jdstrand> I'll be back later to do the silo dance
<tyhicks> jdstrand: no problem - thanks for explaining everything
<jdstrand> (and the testing, etc)
<tyhicks> infinity, jdstrand, jjohansen: the final two apparmor tests that jdstrand mentioned were successful
<tyhicks> (and by two tests, I mean two full runs of QRT's test-apparmor.py, which is a large set of pretty extensive tests)
<jdstrand> tyhicks: nice :)
<jdstrand> ok, really gone
<tyhicks> jjohansen: I need to step away for a couple hours - please keep an eye out for any apparmor ffe questions until you go EOD
<tyhicks> I'll check back in when I get home
<jjohansen> tyhicks: ack
<slangasek> xnox: why did you add ttf-ubuntu-font-family as a dependency of plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo, instead of replacing the dependency on fonts-dejavu-core already in plymouth-label?
<slangasek> xnox: I know we discussed this, so maybe there was a good reason in terms of glyph coverage to continue to include dejavu; so I won't consider this a blocker since I believe we currently already have both fonts everywhere theme-ubuntu-logo is used, but if we can drop the dejavu dep I'd like to do so
#ubuntu-release 2014-04-04
<slangasek> xnox: what's the expected behavior with debian/patches/no-print-empty-description.patch ? does this cause no information to be printed at all for these jobs, or does it instead print the job name?  The latter would seem to be what we would want, but I can't see at a glance how this patch would have that effect
<slangasek> xnox: ubuntu-logo-scale-factor-2.patch - man, I really wish we had patched the script plugin a long time ago to be able to take variable settings from the .plymouth config...
<slangasek> feh, apparently I should really not use sru-review for trusty-proposed
<slangasek> that's too bad
<jpds> Could someone approve daq for me?
<infinity> jdstrand: Why would you copy from your PPA to a "silo" and then to proposed?  Other than the buzzwordiness of it, and needing approval from an entirely orthogonal team, it's y'know, just another PPA.
<jdstrand> I noticed cause I need to do a landing
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> cause I need to do a landing
<jdstrand> and that is their process
<jdstrand> nothing will be rebuilt
<jdstrand> I am testing the binaries in the ppa
<jdstrand> err, the seurity-proposed ppa
<slangasek> stgraber: ifupdown - did you test that this actually fixes the issue?  the previous version being upgraded from won't actually be 0.7.5ubuntu4 anymore, will it?
<stgraber> slangasek: I tested that the sed works as expected, I however could not check that the upgrade works with it since I wasn't provided with a way to reproduce this problem to begin with...
<stgraber> but that version is indeed unlikely to be the source version, so the upload should be rejected while we figure this out
<stgraber> 0.7.5ubuntu4 was probably raring's version (quick guess from rmadison)
<infinity> Oh, I should have looked here before accepting it.
<slangasek> infinity: tsk
<infinity> Derp.  Sorry.
<stgraber> well, it won't hurt, it just won't be very useful unless someone is upgrading from raring
<slangasek> stgraber: so, please get from elmo a package manager log that shows what previous version of ifupdown he had
<slangasek> you probably also want a copy of the old conffile from his system
<stgraber> slangasek: actually, both mpt and elmo reported the bug with an identical source confile, so I should be able to hunt it down in the history, find the source and then just check that the init script exists and matches the checksum and if so, update it, ignoring the source version check entirely
<stgraber> unless you can find a good reason to care about the version check?
<stgraber> (sure the user could revert the change afterwards in which case the next update would re-apply it again, but I don't see why anyone would do that and I'd argue that it's most likely wrong)
<slangasek> stgraber: hmm.  I suppose it's sufficiently unlikely that anyone would deliberately choose to have the old version of the conffile that we can do without the version check
<stgraber> slangasek: so maybe I'm just tired and should look at that tomorrow but I'm confused again, as you pushed the preinst fix in saucy, shouldn't anyone using saucy have a sane /etc/init.d/ifupdown? if so, why is elmo and mpt filing bugs with a conffile prompt showing the diff from saucy's current init script to trusty's?
<slangasek> stgraber: oh augh
<slangasek> stgraber: because you must go through *two* updates of the package once it's been brought in sync, in order for the dpkg database to be synced with reality
<slangasek> this was why I said we needed the conffile to not be changed until the LTS...
<slangasek> this was the issue with the dpkg database listing the wrong checksum for the conffile, because it had spent time as a symlink
<stgraber> ok, so if I update the sed again to properly upgrade current saucy to current trusty and drop the version check, we should be good right?
<slangasek> stgraber: I think so
<stgraber> ok, I'll do that then...
 * infinity stops the kernel review halfway through and decides that breakfast is more important than crazy last-minute Mellanox backports.
<slangasek> stgraber: however, what I'm remembering now is that to fully clear up this issue required two successive installs of the package with the conffile unchanged... I'm not sure if fixing it now will be enough to save constantly-upgrading users from future pain post-trusty as well
<slangasek> jpds: E: libdaq-dev: non-empty-dependency_libs-in-la-file usr/lib/libdaq.la
<stgraber> slangasek: uploaded the one that matches saucy's current conffile
<slangasek> stgraber: cheers
<jpds> slangasek: My fault, only ran lintian against the library package.
<slangasek> stgraber: is bug #1302270 recognizeable as a symptom of the earlier logind issue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302270 in xorg (Ubuntu) "[regression] Poor performance with recent update with i965: libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302270
<stgraber> slangasek: no, it's recognizable as one of the usual failure modes of logind when it restarts
<RAOF> Man, I'm glad we switched from that unmaintained ConsoleKit... :)
<stgraber> I've seen this happen a few times in the past here though never in a reliable enough way that I could report a bug and that was way before we even thought about cgmanager
<stgraber> my best guess is that when logind restart if it fails to somehow get its state back, it doesn't know who's currently at the console and so flushes the ACLs
<stgraber> switching VTs may be enough to get it back to a sane state (if it's just the current vt that's confusing it somehow), if it lost track of the whole seat, then you need to logout and login again which should do the trick
<stgraber> my understanding of how logind works is that it reads its state back from /run/systemd/... not from the cgroups (which can't really store much information anyway), so my best guess is that this is unrelated to the bugfix we pushed today and more of a general issue.
<jdstrand> stgraber: logout/login didn't seem to do it
<stgraber> jdstrand: hmm, now that's pretty weird... can you pastebin /var/log/upstart/systemd-logind.log and the output of "loginctl"?
<jdstrand> I did try it systematicall though. I logged in to a vt at some point
<jdstrand> stgraber: does it matter that I temporarily added myself to the vido group?
<jdstrand> $ loginctl
<jdstrand> Failed to issue method call: Cannot launch daemon, file not found or permissions invalid
<stgraber> oh, now that's really quite bad :)
<stgraber> ok, so is logind even running on that system?
<jdstrand> $ ps auxww|grep logind
<jdstrand> jamie    18580  0.0  0.0  11744   896 pts/24   S+   22:52   0:00 grep logind
<jdstrand> no
<stgraber> that'd explain some things :)
<stgraber> anything in /var/log/upstart/systemd-logind.log or /var/crash which may explain that?
<stgraber> anyway, "start systemd-logind" will hopefully bring things back to normal then
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7201679/
<stgraber> oh, that's really not good
<jdstrand> /var/crash doesn't have anything for logind
<jdstrand> $ sudo start systemd-logind
<jdstrand> that created a crash
<stgraber> ok, can you get apport to submit it? the backtrace should be pretty useful
<jdstrand> yes, I'm doing that now
<stgraber> based on those crashes, I expect you have cgmanager installed on that system?
<stgraber> (systems without cgmanager shouldn't hit that code path at all, but best to check)
<jdstrand> $ dpkg -l|grep cgm
<jdstrand> ii  libcgmanager0:amd64                                   0.24-0ubuntu2                                       amd64        Central cgroup manager daemon (client library)
<jdstrand> ii  libcgmanager0:i386                                    0.24-0ubuntu2                                       i386         Central cgroup manager daemon (client library)
<jdstrand> just the lib
<stgraber> ok, so you shouldn't be going through that code path at all...
<stgraber> that explains why I'm not seeing this here and why anyone who has LXC installed won't either
 * stgraber kind of wishes hallyn was around at the moment
<stgraber> jdstrand: are you around for a little while? I'll try to figure out what happened in hallyn's change and will provide test binaries for you to test hopefully in a tiny bit
<jdstrand> stgraber: well, sorta. it is hard for me to leave my session
<jdstrand> weird, i was prompted to report, but it went away
 * jdstrand tries again
<stgraber> jdstrand: if you can't submit it, it's not the end of the world, there's only one nih_error_get call in there and it was added in today's upload, so that's quite likely the problem
 * jdstrand clicks 'report problem' and nothing
<jdstrand> stgraber: seems it is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1302264
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1302264 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-logind assert failure: error.c:319: Assertion failed in nih_error_get: context_stack != NULL" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jdstrand> stgraber: do you need more from me?
<stgraber> jdstrand: I'll have a package up in a few minutes for testing (currently building)
<jdstrand> ok
<stgraber> jdstrand: https://dl.stgraber.org/bug1302264/
<stgraber> installed it here, restarted the service and things still work
<jdstrand> ack
<jdstrand> hrmm
<jdstrand> I had a bunch of i386 packages installed cause of ubuntu-emulator
<jdstrand> removing
<stgraber> oh yeah, systemd tends to have pretty strict dependencies, that may be a problem. I noticed that above but since it takes me almost 10min to build that stuff (as it technically builds twice) I figured I'd just do amd64
<jdstrand> ok, it starts. let me restart my session
<jdstrand> stgraber: ok, I removed myself fromthe video group, logged out, back in and still have 3D. /lib/systemd/systemd-logind is running
<jdstrand> I didn't reboot
<stgraber> jdstrand: cool, loginctl shows your session and /var/log/upstart/systemd-logind.log doesn't show anything scary?
<jdstrand> $ loginctl
<jdstrand>    SESSION        UID USER             SEAT
<jdstrand>         c3       1000 jamie            seat0
<jdstrand> 1 sessions listed.
<jdstrand> /var/log/upstart/systemd-logind.log is still scary, but it was last changed 30 minutes ago
<stgraber> ok good
<jdstrand> so no new scary
<stgraber> uploaded
<jdstrand> thanks
<stgraber> slangasek: if you're still around, it'd be great if you could quickly review that systemd upload.
<jdstrand> infinity: was there anything you needed for the apparmor ffe?
<stgraber> slangasek, infinity, ScottK (or anyone else from the release team waking up early): can you accept systemd ASAP, without that 3 lines fix, it's pretty much crashing for everyone, causing quite a few weird problems...
<jdstrand> erf
<jdstrand> who uploaded libvirt-bin?
<stgraber> hallyn
<jdstrand> happyaron: I thought you said you didn't have a pending upload?
<jdstrand> happyaron: sorry, nm
<jdstrand> can you not accept libvirt until I talk to hallyn?
<stgraber> I rejected it
<jdstrand> thanks
<stgraber> infinity, slangasek (as you are the usual qemu suspects): per #ubuntu-devel, I've rejected both libvirt and qemu from the queue due to timing problem with jdstrand's apparmor stuff. Those uploads are probably fine (didn't review them) but should land after apparmor, so just rejecting them so they don't get accepted by mistake.
<stgraber> I suspect qemu is a pretty massive diff, so you may want to pre-review that from rejected so that it's already ready to get accepted whenever the apparmor stuff is dealt with.
<jdstrand> infinity: ok, everything is retested with the ppa packages for desktop/server. I will be back online in <7 hours
<slangasek> stgraber, jdstrand: here now, and reviewing
<jdstrand> slangasek: oh, are you reviewing the apparmor stuff?
<slangasek> jdstrand: no, I'm reviewing systemd
<jdstrand> ah, ok
<jdstrand> that's fine. infinity has a handle on it
<stgraber> slangasek: thanks!
<stgraber> hopefully not too many people updated to the broken one and those who did will get the update quickly...
 * stgraber really heads to bed now...
<slangasek> stgraber: why is the qemu upload rejected in connection with libvirt?
<jdstrand> slangasek: cause of me
<slangasek> stgraber: g'night :)
<slangasek> jdstrand: you mentioned libvirt, but I don't understand why this led to the qemu reject
<slangasek> ah, but I see scrollback on #ubuntu-devel now
<slangasek> ... which is where stgraber told me to look
<jdstrand> slangasek: libvirt needs to be uploaded with apparmor changes, and libvirt needs to be uploaded to support the new qemu
<jdstrand> we attempted coordination earlier, but it didn't work perfectly
<slangasek> right, so
<jdstrand> I was attempting to not invalidate my testing
<slangasek> you said infinity had a handle on the apparmor review, but maybe it would be useful to get this done sooner rather than later?
<jdstrand> I'm ready for it now. jjohansen is available for questions on the patches if you have any
<jdstrand> I don't care who does it, I had just been working iwth infinity on it
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> so what does this "fix committed" here mean?
<jdstrand> it is in the security-proposed ppa
<slangasek> (FFe == process bug, should be left as 'new' until it's approved)
<jdstrand> ok, sorry
<slangasek> so has any of this been acked by infinity so far?
<jdstrand> linux is the only one that is approved and it is in the archive
<slangasek> ok
<jdstrand> the others got a 'conceptual ack', meaning I told him what was coming and asked if it would be rejected outright. that answer was 'no'
<slangasek> is there an order in which I should be looking at these?
<jdstrand> but the actual review hasn't happened
<slangasek> (e.g., libvirt first?)
<jdstrand> slangasek: apparmor first. the others are only minor policy updates
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> ftr I expect to turn into a pumpkin before too long here; probably won't make it to any of the other package reviews beyond apparmor itself
<jdstrand> slangasek: I don't think the others need an FFe. there are no code changes and the only updates are policy changes to work with the new userspace. they just need to happen at the same time
<jdstrand> slangasek: they are tested to work with and without a kernel that support signal/ptrace mediation
<jdstrand> slangasek: libvirt could possibly be seen as FFe-worthy. regardless, those debdiffs are tiny
<slangasek> jdstrand: to be clear, "need to happen at the same time" means they're broken if the new apparmor goes in without them, or not?
<jdstrand> slangasek: they are broken if apparmor goes before or after
<jdstrand> slangasek: they are in the ppa so they can be copied together
<slangasek> jdstrand: so what enforces that the packages are upgraded at the same time?  the apparmor debdiff doesn't include any breaks/replaces
<slangasek> jdstrand: this should be enforced at the packaging level, not just the archive level
<slangasek> (indeed, copying them together to trusty-proposed doesn't ensure they'll arrive in trusty at the same time, even)
<jdstrand> we haven't typically done that in the past
<jdstrand> there is a Depends in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<slangasek> well, I consider that a historical bug that we have an opportunity to correct ;)
<slangasek> if the new apparmor breaks the old policies, versioned Breaks: is warranted
<jdstrand> but libvirt only has Suggests and lightdm doesn't mention apparmor at all
<jdstrand> I can correct it. that will set testing back about 6 hours
<slangasek> right, so it's fine to omit any versioned depends, but if the new apparmor + old policy is broken, that's a poster child for apparmor declaring a Breaks on the old policy-providing packages
<slangasek> really? why so much?
<jdstrand> have you seen our TestPlan? it is extensive
<slangasek> this is a minor change to debian/control, surely it doesn't require a full retest
<jdstrand> well, I can only do upgrade testing
<jdstrand> and smoke
<slangasek> which is more than sufficient, for a one-line change to the package metadata
 * jdstrand prepares the package
<jdstrand> slangasek: actually, to be clear, the old policy is still valid policy, it just isn't sufficient for functionality of the package
<slangasek> jdstrand: so the package will fail to work because apparmor blocks it from doing things it needs to do, no?
<jdstrand> yes-- it wasn't an argument against the Breaks, it was a clarification
<slangasek> ok
<jdstrand> this is what I have:
<jdstrand> Package: apparmor
<jdstrand> ...
<jdstrand> Breaks: ..., libvirt-bin (<< 1.2.2-0ubuntu9~), lightdm (<< 1.9.14-0ubuntu2~), lxc (<< 1.0.2-0ubuntu2~)
<jdstrand> those are the versions in the ppa
<slangasek> yes, LGTM
<jdstrand> k. I left out apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu since it already dealt with it in its Depends
<slangasek> technically the depends and breaks are complementary, and both should be versioned
<jdstrand> alright, I added it. apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu is much less of a concern since it is touch and the touch kernels don't have signal/ptrace yet (they will soon)
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> jdstrand: otherwise, I don't see any issues (not that I'd be likely to catch anything in looking at this diff that you guys didn't find already)
<jdstrand> slangasek: cool. it has received extensive testing, has been running on several systems and peer review. we feel confident in the changes (otherwise we wouldn't be asking for it)
<jdstrand> s/and peer/and received a lot of peer/
<jdstrand> and of course, you know where to find us :)
<slangasek> yeah, but for the next 8 hours where you'll find /me/ is asleep, so it'll be somebody else's problem to deal with the breakage ;)
<jdstrand> hehe
<jdstrand> it was a royal you
<jdstrand> slangasek: so, do you feel the non-apparmor packages need a review or am I ok to pursue the silo to land this?
<jdstrand> slangasek: and huge thanks for the review :)
<slangasek> jdstrand: "pursue the silo" - hasn't this been through the silo already?
<slangasek> or were you waiting for FFe approval before pushing it there?
<slangasek> jdstrand: if you say that the other packages don't break FF, I trust your judgement
<jdstrand> slangasek: no. I know it is weird. we put in the ppa. we tested from the ppa. this affects touch so we need a silo for the landing. this will be a pocket copy without rebuild. then I can do the whole landing bit
<slangasek> ok
<jdstrand> slangasek: again, thanks a lot!
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody take a look at bug 1299015 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1299015 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] FFe: please package fluxbox-light-themes" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299015
<jdstrand> fyi, apparmor, lxc, libvirt, lightdm and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu are all part of the approved apparmor ffe, are tested and made it through the landing silo
<dholbach> jdstrand, up late?
<jdstrand> heh, yes
<jdstrand> but not for long
<jdstrand> :)
<dholbach> jdstrand, sleep tight!
 * dholbach hugs jdstrand
<jdstrand> thanks! :)
 * jdstrand hugs dholbach :)
<jdstrand> that's a nice way to end the day :)
<jdstrand> g'night!
<dholbach> :)
<psivaa_> infinity: cjwatson: d-i and archive kernel version mismatch is impacting precise d-i installs for a few days now. just if hasn't been noticed
<xnox> slangasek: i didn't want to change default plymouth-label, as that does use dejavu as default/fallback font. I only changed the ubuntu theme.
<xnox> slangasek: no-print-empty-description - is not suppose to print anything, to hide e.g. "startpar bridge starting/stopping" messages
<xnox> slangasek: the job names however are substitueted if description is empty.... can't remember if that's in upstart or plymouth, and if that ends up in details/text mode or not.
<xnox> slangasek: yeah, i didn't see a way to accept variables from script plugin, hence statically generated x2 theme. When we discussed high-dpi for 14.04 bregma suggested that having x1 and x2 fonts/themes would be more than sufficient to handle current dpi ratios.
<infinity> psivaa: That would be because someone updated d-i and not the seeds.  Will fix.
<psivaa> infinity: ack, thank you
<infinity> psivaa: Fixed in bzr, next builds should be happier.
<psivaa> infinity: ack, thx
<cjwatson> Laney: FWIW bug 1290997 can't possibly *just* have been from url-dispatcher, as the url-dispatcher hook wasn't added until well after that original report.  So maybe that needs another task
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1290997 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "click crashed with gi._glib.GError in run(): Child process exited with code 139" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290997
<Laney> cjwatson: Fair enough. All 3 of the duplicates have the url-dispatcher error in them though, so I guess wait and see if any more turn up
<Laney> Unless you noticed anything different on errors?
<cjwatson> not particularly, just saying the original clearly wasn't that :)
<cjwatson> errors isn't very good at handling GErrors bridged over into python
<doko> infinity, is there a reason why the arm64 buildds still run 3.8 kernels?
<infinity> doko: Because it's the most stable kernel we've had for ages.  I plan to do some testing of the 3.13 distro kernel soon and see if it's good enough for the buildds, but that's a pretty recent development.
<infinity> doko: Is this causing you any actual issues, or just curious?
<doko> infinity, yes, GCC testsuite hangs the machine, but works locally with a 3.13 kernel
<infinity> doko: Which machine did you hang? :P
<doko> it is disabled now so you won't see it
<infinity> doko: When is the last time you hung a machine?
<infinity> doko: I twiddled some things long ago in response to a report from mwhudson about some issues on 3.8...
<doko> well, I'll enable it again
<infinity> doko: If it kills a machine, consider that my problem, and I'll sort it out.
<infinity> (I need to test the distro kernel anyway)
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu-touch.trusty/touch.sources lists firefox, yet i'm pretty sure firefox, nor any of its binaries are in the touch seed. Is that a bug/config error in germinate or src:firefox is somehow part of the touch seed?
<infinity> xnox: language-packs.
<jamespage> Daviey (or any other SRU team member): assuming the TB is OK with the approach I'm suggesting in bug 1262712 how would the SRU team like me to proceed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1262712 in iscsitarget (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] Backport iscsitarget 1.4.20.3+svn499 into Precise" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262712
<xnox> infinity: duh!
<Daviey> jamespage: My understanding was that a oneoff update didn't require TB approval and could be handled at ~ubuntu-sru level.  If there is desire to track versions onwards, then a formal MRE should be raised.
<Daviey> jamespage: Either way, extended confidence needs to be achieved for something like this - especially the first time.  There doesn't seem to be a well defined test path yet?
<jamespage> Daviey, I can pull something together re testing
<jamespage> Daviey, and I'd suggest an extended -proposed stay as well
<jamespage> Daviey, hmm - now you have me thinking "If there is desire to track versions onwards"
<jamespage> not for 12.04 but I can see the same thing happening for 14.04 over the next two years
<jamespage> Daviey, any chance you could accept the swift rc1 upload into trusty please?
<jamespage> its the laggart of the openstack family this milestone
<Daviey> jameapage, done
<jamespage> Daviey, ta
<slangasek> xnox: right, FWIW I think we should just switch to the ubuntu font everywhere and not worry about the plymouth-label fallback.  btw, I didn't notice any changes to the initramfs hook to pull the ubuntu font in for that case?
<Laney> ^^^ I wanted to get that to build over the weekend (assuming it builds, haven't test built it to completion yet) but have also put a migration block in to do manual testing
<chrisccoulson> is there anyone who can approve that oxide upload ^^ ?
<cyphermox> hi, can I get a FFE for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch/+bug/1280546 ? I've just finished porting the changes in the versions leading to 2.1.1 to the rewrite patch we have
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1280546 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu) "[FFe] merge usb-modeswitch 2.1.1+repack0-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,In progress]
<cyphermox> this should also unblock the current usb-modeswitch-data stuck in proposed for a while
<cyphermox> ah, actually no it wouldn't, means we also need a new usb-modeswitch-data synced from unstable
<robru> infinity, around? ubuntu-html5-theme and unity-settings-daemon seem to be stuck in proposed (3+ hours) but neither are mentioned in excuses.
<infinity> robru: Looks like proposed-migration hasn't run for hours.  Lemme see why.
<robru> thanks
<infinity> robru: laney was crashing it with a broken hint.  Fixed.
<robru> infinity, great, thanks!
<infinity> robru: Looks happier now.
<robru> infinity, I also look happier now. Thanks again!
<Laney> oops
<infinity> Laney: To be fair, britney's failure mode for poorly-formatted hints isn't exactly stellar. :P
<infinity> (And maybe we should also spam a few people with annoying email when it exits non-zero)
<Laney> I always forget that block doesn't take a version
<Laney> but yeah, crashing is bad
<infinity> Ow, wow.  Spring came back while I slept earlier today.
<infinity> From negative temperatures and snow to 13 above and sunny.
 * infinity decides to go walk in the fresh air for a few minutes.
<stgraber> infinity: heh, I should look outside more often :)
<stgraber> in my mind it was still cold and snowy out there, but google tells me it's 8C and rainy instead (not sure if that's an improvement though)
<slangasek> we've had spring for a whole three days already
 * slangasek taunts Canada
<infinity> slangasek: We had it a month ago, and then winter decided to make a comeback.
#ubuntu-release 2014-04-05
<stgraber> ^ that one seems to take care of the touch issue ogra reported (around once every 80 boots, the phone would fail)
<Laney> If anyone's around, consideration of webkitgtk appreciated to get an early start on the builds
<infinity> Someone reviewed and accepted that gcc-4.8 already?
<infinity> tjaalton: Why not just add $libdir to the search path instead of inventing a whole new configure switch for autofs?
<infinity> tjaalton: A whole new variable, that is.
<infinity> tjaalton: Alternately, if you're happy passing variables, just pass sssldir and don't patch configure at all?
<infinity> tjaalton: Oh, I see, the configure test is just plain broken if you preseed sssldir. :P
<infinity> tjaalton: This seems slightly more upstreamable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7207283/
<Laney> Oops
<Laney> -ifneq (,$(filter $(DEB_BUILD_ARCH),arm64 alpha hppa ia64 powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 ppc64el sparc sparc64 s390 s390x mips64el))
<Laney> +ifneq (,$(filter $(DEB_BUILD_ARCH),alpha hppa ia64 powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 sparc sparc64 s390 s390x mips64el))
<Laney> Seems bad
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> (re: webkitgtk ftbfs)
<Laney> That seems like a hole in the auto accept script
<Laney> Status unknown: No binary packages built by the latest webkitgtk.
<Laney> Try again using -b and the expected binary packages.
<tjaalton> infinity: hehe, that's exactly what i had first, feel free to push that and i'll take care of debian git :)
<cjwatson> Bootstrapping ghc/arm64 now.  Please note there are a few other packages that need to be bootstrapped before anything else in that rdep chain can get anywhere useful; I have the three I know about staged and will deal with them once ghc is published and in the release pocket (since the necessary builds are in release).
<cjwatson> So please keep off my toes for now :-)
 * slangasek tapdances to the left
#ubuntu-release 2015-03-30
<jamespage> morning release team - I'm going to start uploading the OpenStack kilo-3 updates which have been tested in PPA last week; they require the python-oslo.* packages waiting for review in the vivid NEW queue
<jamespage> infinity was going to review them last week during ISO testing for the beta, but I'm guessing did not manage to, so if any AA's are around this morning unwedging those would be great :-)
<jamespage> just another point to note on the oslo packages in NEW - mterry has been good enough to review them from my staging PPA for the MIR that will be required for them
<jamespage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-semantic-version/+bug/1435937
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1435937 in python-semantic-version (Ubuntu) "[MIR] python-semantic-version, python-oslo.log, python-oslo.policy, python-oslo.versionedobjects" [High,Fix committed]
<doko> jamespage, can't help with these. I'm not -release
<jamespage> doko, can you help with the NEW oslo packages?
<jamespage> they have release team acks - just pending AA review.
<infinity> jamespage: So, these python-oslo.* bits in NEW.  I've reviewed them, but I assume they also need to be in main for openstack to be happy?
<jamespage> infinity, yes - mterry reviewed them from the PPA I've been testing in under https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-semantic-version/+bug/1435937
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1435937 in python-semantic-version (Ubuntu) "[MIR] python-semantic-version, python-oslo.log, python-oslo.policy, python-oslo.versionedobjects" [High,Fix committed]
<infinity> jamespage: Ahh, excellent, so I'll NEW directly to main.
<jamespage> infinity, that would be super-awesome!
<infinity> jamespage: Also, can you fix the broken Provides?  I noticed the same thing in my review. :P
<jamespage> infinity, in oslo-config?
<infinity> Yeah.
<jamespage> infinity, I thought I had fixed that end of last week - lemme check
<jamespage> yeah should be in 1:1.9.3-0ubuntu1
<infinity> Oh, so you did.  Maybe the machine I'm doing this on is stale.
<jamespage> infinity, no its stale lintian
<jamespage> "# Last updated: 2014-09-06
<jamespage> "
<jamespage> uh-oh
<infinity> Or that.
<jamespage> infinity, I have a similar problem in dh-python - its pydist list is generate some time ago from debian
<jamespage> Ubuntu is a bit different now
<infinity> jamespage: Alright, all NEWed, and semantic-whatever promoted.
<jamespage> infinity, thanks very much!
<infinity> rbasak: *poke*
<infinity> rbasak: When can we expect the upstart/init-system-helpers uploads to move the apparmor wrapper around?  The apparmor upload is now landing/landed.
<stgraber> I also just uploaded a new lxc with a workaround for that case (probably still worth keeping around even once we've got the situation fixed)
<stgraber> (workaround is that if the helper script isn't around and apparmor is, then trigger an apparmor reload so should be a reasonable safety net to make sure we never end up running unconfined)
<infinity> stgraber: An lxc that passes tests would be even nicer...
<stgraber> well, I'm reasonably sure it'll still fail, but it should fail much less than it does today :)
<stgraber> and then we can work on fixing whatever new failure we discover
<infinity> stgraber: So, AIUI, you should be depending on init-system-helpers (>= version rbasak hasn't uploaded) and calling /lib/init/apparmor-profile-load in your postinst.  But I guess the workaround today is sort of okayish.
<stgraber> ok, so we do call /lib/init/apparmor-profile-load and we're supposed to get the dependency automatically through dh-systemd, so in theory we're good
<rbasak> stgraber: I think the plan is that you'll depend on init-system-helpers
<rbasak> Then you definitely have the wrapper
<rbasak> Oh, infinity said that. Sorry.
<stgraber> gah, so I'll have to add more per-release control mangling... fun
<stgraber> (we use the same packaging from precise all the way to vivid)
<stgraber> rbasak: just checked. lxc does have a dependency on init-system-helpers
<infinity> stgraber: Well, you already depend on init-system-helpers incidentally anyway.  The correct versioned dep is something you can probably handwave past, since it'll be right for vivid anyway.
<stgraber> rbasak: which as I said, is generated by dh-systemd
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, that's my plan :) and the workaround I uploaded will cover people running old init-system-helpers until they get the new one.
<rbasak> stgraber: ah, I see. I didn't realise it was already done (and unconditionally too I guess?)
<rbasak> There are upstart jobs that use it though, so technically they should explicitly depend on it though we probably don't care in Ubuntu.
<infinity> rbasak: His dep on init-system-helpers is for other reasons.  You should still be adding the explicit versioned dep where it looks necessary for the apparmor thing.
<stgraber> yeah, apparently anything using dh-systemd gets a dep on init-system-helpers
<jdstrand> fyi the apparmor 2.9.1-0ubuntu8 that just got published has rbasak's update
<jdstrand> well, the one going through proposed migration that is
<rbasak> jdstrand: thanks. I need to sync with hallyn as to who is uploading the other pieces.
<jdstrand> oh, actually they aren't making it through proposed migration, they are in unapproved
<jdstrand> slangasek: would you mind looking at click-apparmor and apparmor in unapproved? click-apparmor is snappy-specific. apparmor is snappy and distro. both went through citrain
<infinity> jdstrand: Eh?  They were both accepted ages ago.
<infinity> jdstrand: One was auto-accepted, the other was reviewed and accepted by me, which is what led to the above conversation. :P
<infinity> slangasek: Ignore Jamie. :P
<jdstrand> oh, ha
<jdstrand> sorry I missed that
<slangasek> infinity: ignore who?
<infinity> slangasek: Nobody.
 * slangasek nods
<jdstrand> hey, so the systemd autopkgtest failure for apparmor is unlrelated to the apparmor change
<jdstrand> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-systemd/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<sbeattie> jdstrand: yeah, it also predates the apparmor change, too.
<sbeattie> jdstrand: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-systemd/
<sbeattie> I'm not sure why the excuses page lists it as a regression
<jdstrand> reah
<jdstrand> yeah
<infinity> autopkgtest integration isn't terribly sophisticated in that regard.  "regression" means "it passed at some point in the past".
<jdstrand> looks like lxc is still running, so I won't request anything other than to say that if we can mark that systemd one as non-blocking that's cool
<jdstrand> (non-blocking for this time)
<jdstrand> I can also come back later after lxc is done if that is easier
<infinity> jdstrand: I'll keep an eye on it all.
<jdstrand> infinity: thanks!
<bdmurray> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/phased-updater-exclude-proposed/+merge/254436
<jdstrand> infinity: hrm, lxc failed but I really don't understand the log: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-lxc/62/console. It looks like the previous one failed too
<jdstrand> maybe something is in the private one
<infinity> jdstrand: Looking in a second.
<jdstrand> seems I don't have a valid QA lab setup. I can't see to connect with my old qa lab vpn configuration and the new vpn doens't resolve www.d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci
<infinity> jdstrand: You shouldn't need QA VPN magic if you're on the new and improved VPN.
<jdstrand> yeah, but, doesn't seem to work
<jdstrand> let me try again
<jdstrand> name resolution isn't working
<infinity> jdstrand: Ask #is, you probably need to be added to a group.
<infinity> Oh, but if name resolution isn't working, your VPN setup might also be bust.
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> well
<jdstrand> host www.d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci <ip address in resolv.conf>
<jdstrand> Host www.d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<jdstrand> I'll ask #is
<infinity> Err, wait.
<infinity> That's not a valid host.
<infinity> Drop the www, for starters.
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~$ host d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci
<infinity> d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci is an alias for tachash.ubuntu-ci.
<infinity> tachash.ubuntu-ci has address 10.100.0.2
<jdstrand> oh, maybe firefox tacked on www. when it couldn't find the original
<jdstrand> I seem to be in now
<jdstrand> qemu: terminating on signal 15 from pid 23466
<jdstrand> adt-run [20:32:42]: ERROR: testbed failed: timed out on command ...
<infinity> Yeah.
<jdstrand> ok, let's see about the previous one
<jdstrand> yeah, same thing
<jdstrand> (different pid of course :)
<infinity> Well, slightly different, there was more output before the timeout.
<infinity> Barely.
<jdstrand> ah yes
<infinity> But this test is obviously a sad panda, and it's hard to blame it on apparmor.
<jdstrand> indeed
<infinity> stgraber: Pretty please make your tests less sad? :)
<stgraber> infinity: working on it :)
<jdstrand> well, we have some high level tests for lxc in our test plan and I know it works
<infinity> jdstrand: Righto.  Letting apparmor in.
<jdstrand> thanks!
<stgraber> infinity: I know what's wrong with the lxcfs one, we'll need a new cgmanager to fix it though, just waiting for hallyn to come back to work (he's got the flu or something like that)
<infinity> stgraber: The lxc one seems entirely unhappy in general.
<stgraber> other than that, we have 3 lxc tests that are still failing, that's all of the apparmor ones (they just hang indefinitely in the test environment but not on a desktop system, trying to figure out why) and a generic ubuntu container test which appears unhappy too but is likely caused by the broken lxcfs
<infinity> juju-core's tests look pretty special too.  Whee.
<infinity> stgraber: Huh, weird.  There's nothing really special about the test environment, it's just a kvm instance of a cloud image.
<stgraber> I've also confirmed that the whole lxc testsuite runs very happily on a non-systemd system :)
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, could be related to cgroup setup which does vary depending on how you get your session (ssh vs local, su vs sudo, ...) or some fun race condition going on somewhere
<stgraber> technically I could let both lxc and lxcfs in because they're no worse than what we have currently in the archive (the existing packages passed their adt but that was pre-systemd, a rerun under systemd would fail) but having them stuck is a good incentive for us to look into those problems :)
<infinity> Oh, juju-core's tests seem to rely on upstart-as-system-init, yay.
<bdmurray> stgraber: Could you have a look at this merge proposal? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/phased-updater-exclude-proposed/+merge/254436
<slangasek> oops just merged it
<bdmurray> thanks!
<infinity> Oh, well, that saves me the review I was about to do...
 * infinity wonders who rejected it.
#ubuntu-release 2015-03-31
<jamespage> any AA's around to action https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/neutron-fwaas/+bug/1413152
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1413152 in neutron-fwaas (Ubuntu) "[MIR] neutron-fwaas" [High,New]
<jamespage> its a refactoring/package split in neutron that needs to be in main for continued fwaas support.
<jamespage> so I'm not sure it even needs a MIR team ack - but I've raised and documented anyway
<Daviey> jamespage: Although it is pulled out code from another package, i think it could stil benefit from a MIR review for the packaging aspects.
<jamespage> Daviey, fine
<jamespage> Daviey, there is also a autopkg test failure in the release team review queue for neutron if you have two ticks....
<jamespage> Daviey, ta
<cjwatson> infinity: Can we set .manifest back to .manifest.full on cdimage?  A mirror operator was asking about that on #ubuntu-mirrors.  (Perhaps there ought to be something in a process doc about this.)
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, yes, we sure can.
<infinity> cjwatson: Done.
<cjwatson> infinity: Cool, thanks
<infinity> stgraber: Is that you who keeps rejecting and reuploading nova-compute-lxd?
<infinity> stgraber: Cause I'm happy to not review it for another week if you have more rejects and reuploads to do. :P
<bdmurray> Looking at the pending SRUs webkitgtk has been verified, but there is a "regression" with u-r-u which afaict is due to it trying to get quantal.tar.gz. So I'm of the opinion we should just release webkitgtk. Any objections?
<infinity> bdmurray: The autopkgtest state isn't in any way clean enough a baseline to gate migration on, only to inform your decisions.
<infinity> bdmurray: So, if it's obvious that A isn't causing B, go for it.
<Daviey> infinity: it is me rejecting it, and zul uploading it
<infinity> Daviey: Ahh.  Well, are you almost done? :)
<bdmurray> infinity: roger
<Daviey> infinity: 3rd time is a charm.
<coreycb> arges, we have an icehouse sru in the proposed queue that needs a review
<arges> coreycb: ok. I'll review it tomorrow if that's alright
<coreycb> arges, that's fine, appreciate it
<SpamapS> So, how frozen are things for vivid? I have a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urlgrabber/+bug/1200288 that I'd like to get uploaded and SRU'd to trusty.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1200288 in urlgrabber (Ubuntu) "yum error in lxc-create -t fedora" [High,Triaged]
<infinity> SpamapS: Not that frozen.  Bugfixes are always welcome.
<SpamapS> infinity: cool ty, dput'ing now :)
#ubuntu-release 2015-04-01
<didrocks> kirkland: FYI, I uploaded a powernap fix for the upstart override ^
<sil2100> Hello! I would need an archive admin +1'ing a version bump of media-hub packages
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-023-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/media-hub_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ <- here is the CI Train packaging diff
<sil2100> It basically renames libmedia-hub-common2, libmedia-hub-client2 to libmedia-hub-common3, libmedia-hub-client3
<sil2100> The agreenment was that every binary package addition/rename (I think) needs approval from the archive admins
<ogra_> sil2100, i'd ACK it ... but thats from my team :)
<ogra_> looks totally sane though
<cjwatson> ogra_: but you aren't in ~ubuntu-archive
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> sil2100: diff looks OK but I prefer to check the actual generated binaries; doing that now
 * ogra_ totally missed the channel :)
<cjwatson> and yes, any package whose name wasn't previously in the archive requires approval, not inclined to change that.  hopefully we'll get the LP bug fixed soon that gives you a backdoor here
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
 * sil2100 waits for the final ACK
<cjwatson> sil2100: looks fine, go ahead
<sil2100> Thanks again o/
<kirkland> didrocks: thanks!
<kirkland> didrocks: I'm still having some some systemd problems with dotdee, which isn't installing
<arges> bdmurray: infinity: hey I just accepted this into -proposed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/1.78ubuntu23.1 for bug 1435663, but for some reason rmadison isn't showing it in -proposed, nor did sru-review update the bug appropriately. What got screwed up?
<ubot93> bug 1435663 in partman-efi (Ubuntu Utopic) "arm64/efi support" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435663
<bdmurray> arges: I don't see anything obvious for either issue
<arges> bdmurray: hmm... should I just manually comment to verify?
<bdmurray> arges: all the other SRU bugs are getting updated right?
<arges> bdmurray: yea others ones are working fine so far
<bdmurray> arges: did the tab open for bug 1435663 when you were reviewing it?
<ubot93> bug 1435663 in partman-efi (Ubuntu Utopic) "arm64/efi support" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435663
<infinity> arges: The rmadison thing is a lack of patience.  No idea about the bug comment.
<arges> bdmurray: no the tab did not open, but I already had the bug open due to the previous package and the bug comment looked well formed
<arges> infinity: ack. I'll wait it out a bit
<infinity> arges: If you look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/1.78ubuntu23.1/+publishinghistory it's pending.
<arges> ah didnt know about +publishinghistory that's pretty useuful
<bdmurray> arges: ah, then for some the .changes file is mising Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed
<bdmurray> s/some/some reason/
<infinity> arges: It's linked from the page you linked to us. :P
<infinity> arges: Directly above the builds, where you'd expect to see which pockets/releases it's in.
<arges> 'View Publishing History' cool
<bdmurray> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/201141747/grub-installer_1.78ubuntu23.1_source.changes
<arges> and there it is in rmadison
<bdmurray> ^- No L-B-F
<arges> bdmurray: ok in the cases where there isn't a bugs-fixed should it be re-uploaded with that corrected?
<infinity> Tell dannf to stop preparing his uploads on a Debian system. :P
<bdmurray> arges: I think so, a fair number of things look for that
<arges> ok i'll ask for a re-upload of those packages with proper LBF, and ask they be done in a proper Ubuntu schroot for that release etc
<arges> bdmurray: infinity thanks guys
<dannf> arges: infinity: ah - didn't know that broke things, sorry
<infinity> arges: I'm not sure a reupload is worth it now that they're accepted.
<arges> infinity: i think some of the other packages in that bug may have the same issue, need to check it
<dannf> arges: all of them probably do - that's where i sign things
<infinity> arges: Yeah, for the ones already in the archive, a no-op upload isn't worth the effort just to make some computers happier.  Humans can sort out if the bugs don't auto-close, etc.
<arges> infinity: makes sense
<infinity> dannf: genchanges on Ubuntu, scp to Debian and sign?
<arges> dannf: libdebian-installer for trusty/utopic needs to be re-done
<dannf> infinity: yeah, easy to do, just not something i knew was better
<infinity> We don't actually carry changes to dpkg-genchanges, I'm wondering what this keys off of.
<infinity> Probably dpkg-vendor.
<arges> dannf: partman-auto for trusty/utopic too
<arges> dannf: and partman-efi for trusty/utopic
<infinity> Oh, in fact, LP-B-F only happens in Dpkg/Vendor/Ubuntu.pm
<infinity> So, that explains that.
<arges> dannf: i'll hold off on that for a bit and look at it after lunch
<infinity> dannf: Yeah, do all your source package building on Ubuntu. :)
<dannf> arges: is the "re-done" for L-B-F or something else?
<arges> dannf: yea so adding the L-B-F was the only obvious thing I saw
<arges> infinity: bdmurray : the other thing to ask (while you're here) is there some sort of MAAS Macro release Exception discussion I missed? looks like andreas wants to slam 1.7 into utopic/trusty
<infinity> arges: There's a discussion ongoing, but no formal exception yet, so that one will be reviewed as a normal SRU.
<arges> bug 1438428 <- seems really risky with all the changes (people will have to re-import images etc)
<ubot93> bug 1438428 in maas (Ubuntu Utopic) "[SRU] New upstream Release 1.7.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438428
<ScottK> Since when did really risky stop Maas?
<infinity> arges: Or, rather, we'll review the 1.7->1.7.2 in utopic as a normal SRU, then verify that the backport to trusty looks vaguely sane, then they'll dilver a ton of testing to prove said sanity.
<infinity> arges: Not happy about the "users will have to do manual things to upgrade" bit, though. :/
<arges> Ok I'll skip it for now since there is ongoing discussion
<ScottK> infinity: Isn't that normally a show stopper?
<infinity> ScottK: It should be, yes.  I'll bring it up with them in said ongoing discussion.
<ScottK> I sometimes feel like we might as well change the SRU rules to "Meh, whatever".
<infinity> ScottK: Or, I could put my foot down, which I'm doing.
<ScottK> I like that option better.
<infinity> ScottK: The "new maas upstream versions in LTSes" was sabdfled, but only on the condition that the maas team met a set of requirements laid out by the TB and SRU people.  That's not happening here.
<ScottK> I don't suppose there's anything that can be done to align their development schedule to the distro development schedule.
<ScottK> It'd be nice to have one release without last minute Maas related flails.
<ScottK> (i.e. plan on delivering the features before feature freeze)
<arges> infinity: if it does break imported images etc, could we request a debconf prompt be added to let the user know how their system will break?
<arges> or is that pretty pointless
<infinity> ScottK: To be fair, their changes in vivid have been pretty sane, and not massive feature work.  It's the SRUing it back to trusty bit that's problematic.
<ScottK> OK.
<infinity> arges: If there's literally no other way out of it, angry user prompts might help.  But that's hardly the ideal.
<ScottK> I thought I recalled seeing a standing FFe request from them.
<arges> yea
<infinity> arges: You'd think people familiar with the old and new data models could migrate from A to B for the user.
<ScottK> arges: That's an abuse of debconf.  It's not a notification system.
<infinity> NEWS.Debian is the right place for that, but it's still wrong.
<infinity> Anyhow, commented on the bug, we'll see where it goes.
<infinity> Riddell: Erm.  Since when does KDE own the generic-looking /usr/share/doc/HTML namespace?
<infinity> Riddell: That looks entirely wrong.
<Riddell> infinity: that's the upstream default in kde frameworks 5, it's been agreed with debian to use that
<infinity> Riddell: ... seriously?
<infinity> usr/share/doc/HTML/en/common/2.png <-- That's pretty horrible namespace pollution that isn't obviously tied to a package or a set of packages.
<Riddell> that becomes /usr/share/doc/HTML/en/kdoctools5-common/ in frameworks, kde4libs will go away one day but in the mean time we should be compatible with it
<infinity> I don't suppose you can s/common/kdelibs5-data/ and have it still work?
<infinity> If you've checked that no other packages in the world overlap, and it's going to go away Very Soon, I guess it's not world ending, but it's pretty gross.
<Riddell> not without risking breakage
<Riddell> the next step is to upload 300 odd kdelibs4 apps to move the docs I'm afraid
<infinity> And not to package namespaces?
<infinity> I note that everything in the archive currently using that namespace uses /usr/share/doc/HTML/$lang/$package, which is fine.  All except for kdelibs.
<Riddell> it will yes
<infinity> Okay, yeah, apt-file shows me all the old stuff is namespaced fine, assuming they just remove the "kde" from their path.
<infinity> The common thing bugs me, but there's no overlap, so I'll get over it. :/
<infinity> mdeslaur: You sure seem to be enjoying tiff this week.
<mdeslaur> infinity: *&*("?" PoS
<infinity> mdeslaur: But how do you really feel?
<mdeslaur> irc needs emoji
 * mdeslaur makes all the neckbears cringe
<mdeslaur> neckbeards
<dannf> arges: so for l-d-i, partman-auto & partman-efi - did you want to reject those and have me reupload them?
<arges> dannf: yea me reject
<dannf> ok - will reupload proper source packages once i get the reject notifications
<dannf> that way i can hopefully do one d-i build against proposed to verify the whole stack instead of franken-builds to verify the individual components
<arges> dannf: ok rejected on my end
<dannf> thx
<dannf> arges: can you reject the utopic ones too?
<arges> dannf: done
<dannf> ta
<arges> dannf: all set? I'll re-review those packages then
<dannf> arges: yeap, thx
#ubuntu-release 2015-04-02
<cyphermox> infinity: hey, I just remember now. did you contact design about updating the slideshow?
<infinity> cyphermox: Nope.  That needs doing.
<cyphermox> infinity: k. I will contact people.
<kickinz1> o/
<rbasak> infinity: kickinz1 has done some testing and prepared a summary of our proposed docker 1.5 bump in bug 1430760 that I think answers your questions. Could you review please?
<rbasak> doko: ^^ any comments?
<ubot93> bug 1430760 in docker.io (Ubuntu) "[FFE] Bump up docker.io version to 1.5 in Vivid" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430760
<elfy> cyphermox: you managed to get anywhere with the halt after removing install medium in vivid at all?
<cyphermox> elfy: not yet :(
<cyphermox> I did nail the oem-config though
<elfy> okey doke
<cyphermox> I'm getting back to getting plymouth to catch input right after my meetings
<infinity> cyphermox: Ta.
<infinity> rbasak: I can look after this meeting.
<rbasak> Thank you!
<doko> rbasak, are all build-deps in vivid?
<rbasak> doko, infinity: oh, good point, sorry. I forgot about that.
<rbasak> We had to sync two packages from Debian.
<rbasak> They'd be NEW in Vivid.
<rbasak> I will update the bug.
<doko> rbasak, gccgo-go [powerpc] drop this, not necessary anymore
<rbasak> doko: OK, no problem. I didn't know why that was needed - your changelog entry didn't say.
<rbasak> kickinz1: ^^
<rbasak> Bug updated noting the two new build deps.
<kickinz1> rbasak, OK, was updating bug also...
<doko> rbasak, that was working around issue in gccgo-5 on powerpc, not needed anymore
<doko> rbasak, any idea why arm64 fails to build?
<rbasak> doko: no, but I didn't pay much attention because I'm told it was broken previously, so there's no regression there.
<rbasak> I'm treating arm64 as a separate effort that I haven't taken on right now.
<doko> +ifeq ($(DEB_BUILD_ARCH),ppc64el)
<doko> +    DOCKER_BUILD_TARGET = dyngccgo
<doko> +else
<doko> +    DOCKER_BUILD_TARGET = dynbinary
<doko> +endif
<doko> +
<doko> this looks wrong ...
<rbasak> The patches add a new build target, so we use it on ppc64el. Why is it wrong?
<doko> should be ifneq (,$(filter $(DEB_HOST_ARCH), arm64 powerpc ppc64el))
<rbasak> And armhf maybe? But it builds and works on armhf with golang-go it seems?
<doko> yes, unless you want to use gccgo on armhf
<kickinz1> rbasak: yes, builds and seems to work on armhf
<rbasak> OK. I have no objection to changing it to your conditional then.
<doko> rbasak, do you have a build log for arm64?
<kickinz1> doko, I'll get it
<rbasak> doko: OOI, why DEB_HOST_ARCH instead of DEB_BUILD_ARCH?
<rbasak> Shouldn't the choice of compiler be based on the target architecture?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, That reference to "plymouth catching input" is that to to fix the issue with entering the full disk encryption passphrase?
<doko> BUILD is the arch you build on, HOST the arch you build for
<doko> rbasak, ^^^
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: no
<cyphermox> it's on shutdown
<infinity> rbasak: HOST is the architecture that will be hosting the binaries, BUILD is the arch that's building them.  And yes, we all know it's confusing, and we're a couple decades too late to fix it. :P
<rbasak> Ah. Thanks. I should have read the docs more carefully instead of assuming.
<doko> and don't confuse HOST and TARGET ;-P
<infinity> doko: And then throw all the assumptions out the window when dealing with the kernel, where they renamed everything to make sense, but completely conflict with compiler tradition.
<kickinz1> doko, sorry was in a meeting.
<slangasek> infinity: looks like update-manager is particularly unhappy with debconf passthrough failures from kernel postinsts
<infinity> slangasek: Like, somehow more unhappy than it is with libc6? :P
<infinity> slangasek: Or the same brand of unhappy?
<slangasek> infinity: I never had to run 'apt-get -f install' for libc6
<slangasek> and I'm now getting very bizarre backtraces from u-m
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, but that's just pure luck because libc6 debconfs in preinst.
<slangasek> actually no, because while I said postinst, looking closely I see that linux-image is also failing in preinst
<infinity> Bleh.  I guess I'll bump "figuring out HTF to debug that" further up the list.
<apw> slangasek, is that our breakage, or just breakage and we're the victim
<infinity> apw: The latter.
 * slangasek nods
<infinity> I actually dreamt that I fixed the bug the other night, and woke up remembering just enough of the dream to realize that my subconscious is a very, very bad programmer.
<infinity> "No, like, really, if you just insert a banana in this loop here, everything works."
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> "bug in debconf passthrough; ate more fiber"
<kickinz1> doko, rbasak: just updated bug logs with arm64 builds (both golang and gccgo).
<doko> kickinz1, arm64 golang?
<infinity> slangasek: Too far.
 * infinity drafts an HR complaint.
<kickinz1> doko, I just tried, didn't check. there seems to be a golang package available for arm64 as it is all arch.
<ogra_> infinity, but did you even try the banana thing ? probably your subconscious isnt actually that far off, you just belive it is
<infinity> ogra_: My new laptop doesn't have a banana port.
<ogra_> ah, damn ... technical hurdles .. yeah, thats bad then
<doko> kickinz1, this is an old build log, copied from the debian log archive ... please don't do that. rbasak, if you have a fixed package, please test-build it on vivid/arm64
<doko> have to run now
<kickinz1> doko, no, I did it tueday, maybe I uploaded the bad one...
<slangasek> infinity: because it's an Apple?
<rbasak> doko: are you looking at the right file?
<rbasak> doko: I see the build log kickinz1 produced. Eg: I: Finished running '/home/ubuntu/docker_test/repo/add'.
<rbasak> (hack for sbuild to pick up new build deps not in the archive yet)
<infinity> cyphermox: Hrm, did you really want "isolate" and not "start" in oem-config-firstboot?
<infinity> cyphermox: The reading of isolate implies that it'll stop anything that graphical.target doesn't depend on.
<infinity> cyphermox: Which would include, say, mysql, sshd, whatever other random things might have been running but not necessary to the target you asked for.
<cyphermox> infinity: isolate in systemd means "change runlevel"
<infinity> cyphermox: Also, how does this work for non-graphical systems (oem-config on a server)?
<cyphermox> which before oem-config sounds fine, tbh
<cyphermox> server appears to be landing in graphical.target too
<infinity> Weird...
<cyphermox> it's also not actually starting anything in oem-config unless you reboot into it
<infinity> Mmkay.
<cyphermox> from which point once it's done, it will go in graphical.target (could be any other target we want, really), to really do the rest of the startup
<cyphermox> the point is to avoid starting getty@tty1, or display-manager, since they kind of break the oem-config
<infinity> I love this brave new, and super-intuitive world.
<cyphermox> ahaha
<cyphermox> I agree with "world"
<infinity> "I world as well!"
<cyphermox> and new.
<cyphermox> much less about super-intuitive.
<bdmurray> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/strike-thru-dupes/+merge/255131
<tedg> So I've got a package that is in proposed, but migration is blocked on a boottest error that seems to be a known bug.
<tedg> How do I move that along?
<slangasek> tedg: which package and what bug?
<tedg> Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1421009
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,In progress]
<infinity> tedg: We just retry the test.
<tedg> Package: ubuntu-themes
<tedg> infinity, Is that something I can do?
<infinity> tedg: I believe so, but not sure exactly how the permissions there work.
<slangasek> tedg: people with the necessary jenkins access can; I also don't know what the acl is
<infinity> tedg: I retried it, but you can see if http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/BootTest/job/vivid-boottest-ubuntu-themes/ has a "Build Now" link on the left for you after you've logged in (top right).
<slangasek> but anyway, yeah, for a boottest failing due to an intermittent bug, we want to retry it and see it *not* fail to be sure the known bug isn't masking unknown bugs
<tedg> infinity, I can see it, but I don't have Build Now
<infinity> tedg: And you're logged in?
<tedg> Yup
<infinity> tedg: In that case, the answer to the ACL question is "no". :P
<infinity> It should be improved to make sure people with upload rights can also twiddle tests, but I think this is one of the many warts that aren't likely to get fixed before a move away from Jenkins.
<slangasek> addendum: "ask the QA team"
<tedg> Well I don't have upload rights
<infinity> Oh, in that case, nevermind.
<infinity> Even if it was working the way I'd think it should, you wouldn't have access.
<tedg> So the set may be correct
 * tedg should really apply, but there are so many nice people to help
<boiko> hello, I have two packages marked with "Regression" labels in the update excuses page (telephony-service and telepathy-ofono)
<boiko> do I need to do anything regarding those two packages?
<infinity> boiko: They succeeded on a retry.
<boiko> infinity: ah nice, thanks
<bdmurray> slangase`: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/strike-thru-dupes/+merge/255131
<slangasek> bdmurray: ack, looking
<slangasek> bdmurray: merged
<bdmurray> thanks
#ubuntu-release 2015-04-03
<robru> Hey release team, does this change need an FFe? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-2-publish/81/artifact/libqtdbusmock_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ it technically adds new features but they're only used for testing as far as I can tell, shouldn't affect the image really
<infinity> robru: I wonder what "futher" is.
<robru> infinity: new NSA spying tools surely.
<infinity> robru: Anyhow, that sure likes like features to me, but without seeing the actual diff, who can say how invasive it is.
<robru> infinity: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/libqtdbusmock_content.diff/*view*/ here's the full diff
<infinity> robru: THat said, I assume from the package name that the whole thing is just a mocking tool, so if things that use it for tests don't all regress, it's probably fine.
<robru> infinity: that's what I was thinking
<infinity> robru: So, the output of "reverse-depends -b src:libqtdbusmock" is rather short.
<infinity> robru: If there's any concern at all, copy all of those into the same silo, see if they build and pass their testsuites, then delete them before you publish.
<robru> infinity: looks right to me (although I'm not intimiately familiar). it is a newish tool
<robru> infinity: define concern? is it not ok to just publish this and let the regular proposed-migration decide whether it regresses or not?
<infinity> robru: p-m won't notice this sort of regression, unless all those rdeps happen to have autopkgtests that rebuild the packages and rerun the testsuites.  Which they might, but might not.
<infinity> robru: I dunno, I'm not hugely concerned.  It's the same upstreams (more or less) for all of this, so if they broke their own testing tool, they'll find out soon enough. :P
<robru> infinity: well indicator-network is already part of the same silo and it passed the build & also went through qa already
<infinity> robru: Did it pull in the new libqtdbusmock when it built, though?
<robru> infinity: hm, let me check that...
 * infinity looks for a build log.
<infinity> Yup, it did.
<infinity> That satisfies me, then.
<robru> infinity: yeah just grabbed the buildlog myself, looks legit
<infinity> No further FFe faff needed, let 'er go.
<robru> infinity: ok thanks
<robru> infinity: seems libqtdbusmock got stuck in UNAPPROVED, can you poke that through? thx
<infinity> robru: Was planning on it, just went out for a burger. :P
<robru> infinity: ah, thanks
<smoser> can i get someone to take a look at taht ^
<smoser> didrocks, are you able ?
<ogra_> no, he is french
<ogra_> :P
<didrocks> smoser: I'm not in the release team, so I technically can, but can't :p
<smoser> i didn't know if you were on release team.
<smoser> so ogra_, it wasn't *just* because he's was french.
 * smoser works on his english :)
<didrocks> ahah
<smoser> pretty please, can someone on the release team ack that for me ? the bug has hopefully reasonable description of why the fix is ok.
#ubuntu-release 2015-04-04
<wgrant> Today's vivid ubuntu-touch livefs builds have committed builddcide.
<wgrant> Both the armhf and i386 builds killed two builders each.
<wgrant> So I suspect there's a real problem there.
<wgrant> klock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10735356/
<wgrant> kishi07: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10735351/
<wgrant> Both died in the same place.
<infinity> wgrant: I like how kishi came back in 2014 when I rebooted it...
<wgrant> infinity: We were wondering how it came back.
<infinity> Maaaagic.
<infinity> And no changes to live-build or livecd-rootfs...
#ubuntu-release 2016-04-04
<infinity> lamont: So, a combination of user error and bad input validation.
<lamont> infinity: root cause: perl5 is gone
<lamont> (very long story)
<lamont> and autoremove took out libnss-db
<lamont> the fix was to fix things so that libnss-db came back
<infinity> lamont: Oh, wow, you didn't have libnss-db marked manual?
<infinity> Oops.
<lamont> after rooting my desktop to figure it all out, of course.
<lamont> it's a dep of ud-ldap
<lamont> which used to depend: perl5
<lamont> :(
<infinity> lamont: Anyhow, yeah, totally down with calling that user error for the first half of the bug report, but the segv is clearly crap even with that.
<lamont> yeah - segv is never the right response from the progrma
 * infinity nods.
<lamont> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15606351/ <-- soo..... is that debmirror, or apt, that is totally failing to acknowledge a mirror of a ppa archive, simply because Translation-en isn't there?
<lamont> The requested URL /lamont/prairie-net/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/i18n/ was not found on this server. <-- infinity why does my xenial ppa not have a i18n directory?
<lamont> meh
<infinity> Surely it must.
<lamont> nope
<infinity> I see it in your var/lib/apt...
<infinity> ppa.launchpad.net_lamont_prairie-net_ubuntu_dists_xenial_main_i18n_Translation-en
<lamont> interesting
<lamont> debmirror failed to fetch it, and then apt decided that the repo should be ignored and left in partial
<infinity> Erm.  Confused a bit.
<infinity> InRelease references it, but it sure doesn't look to be there..
<infinity> wgrant: WTF?
<infinity> wgrant: http://ppa.launchpad.net/lamont/prairie-net/ubuntu/dists/xenial/
<infinity> wgrant: y no main/i18n on disk?
<lamont> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15606413/
<infinity> (Or why is it referenced in Release, but not on disk)
<infinity> lamont: Short answer, I have no idea what's up.  Long answer, ask wgrant or cjwatson.
<lamont> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15606426/ <-- that's a find of the xenial tree after the debmirror
<lamont> infinity: ack
<lamont> I shall pester them
<lamont> oh.  wgrant might even be around
<infinity> Timezone-wise, he should be.
<infinity> Maybe this is fallout from mangling things to re-sign PPAs.
<infinity> Or maybe i18n has always been busted, and you're the first person ever to notice. :P
<wgrant> lamont, infinity: It's there, just not listable, and some files within it are verboten.
<wgrant> Because of the apt probing silliness.
<wgrant> Colin and I discussed it last week and came to the conclusion that we may be able to eventually conclude that the Apache 404 rules can be removed.
<infinity> So a mirror tool that follows Release should be able to get the files?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> wget -r won't.
 * infinity wonders what debmirror's up to, then.
<lamont> wgrant: debmirror doesn't
<wgrant> lamont: I wonder if debmirror is still hardcoded to Translation-*.bz2.
<lamont> and when did translations files become critical?
<wgrant> lamont: Which version are you using?
<lamont> uh, trusty's debmirror;...
<wgrant> We dropped bz2 for xenial indices last week.
<wgrant> Only gz and xz exist now.
<lamont> sounds like time to SRU debmirror/trusty
<wgrant> ./debmirror:Additionally download F<Translation-E<lt>langE<gt>.bz2> files, which contain
<wgrant>     next if $filename !~ /bz2$/;
<infinity> Brilliant.
<wgrant> Yeah, trusty's debmirror only supports bz2.
<infinity> Well, easy fix at least.
<infinity> lamont: SRU away, we can fasttrack it if you test it in proposed and the fix is obvious.
<infinity> I assume it's a 1-liner.
<wgrant> Can probably just remove the next if !bz2 bit.
<wgrant> I think.'
<wgrant> Except you need to skip uncompressed files because apt.
<lamont>     next if $filename !~ /xz$|bz2$/;
<lamont> did it for me
<wgrant> Except when they do exist.
<wgrant> For the SRU I'd allow gz as well
<wgrant> Might as well ensure that it copes with all three compressions for all types of files
<lamont> gimme a package and I'll smashtest it
<wgrant> I see something without xz support just above.
<wgrant> oh debmirror
<wgrant> So cute
<wgrant> Attempts to compress the uncompressed file exactly the same way as the server.
<wgrant> lamont: Colin's upstream for debmirror now, so probably worth filing a bug and pointing him at it.
<wgrant> The changes are not entirely trivial, due to the !slow_cpu path.
<infinity> Yeah, I see a few xz-related commits.
<wgrant> I'd fix it if it wasn't Perl, but ew Perl.
<lamont> ok.  /me files
<infinity> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/debmirror.git/commit/?id=417f28d5396839a5dbe6ea9c3dd00a14dcf12ef7 might be enough?
<wgrant> ...
<infinity> Might miss the translations bit, though.
<wgrant> why
<wgrant> why
<wgrant> That drops bz2 support :/
<wgrant> can't SRU that
<wgrant> But yeah, that's basically what my test diff does, modulo the removing bz2 bit.
<wgrant> Am testing.
<infinity> Colin's later commits clean it up a lot.
<infinity> But that's less obviously reviewable/SRUable.
<infinity> wgrant: Dropping bz2 support almost seems like a feature to me, as long as there's gz support. :P
<infinity> bzip2 was the worst thing to ever happen to apt.
<lamont> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debmirror/+bug/1565585 is for you, apparnetly
<wgrant> [  0%] Getting: dists/xenial/main/i18n/Translation-en.gz... ok
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1565585 in debmirror (Ubuntu) "fails to mirror translations, resulting in apt hating the archive" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> [  0%] Getting: dists/xenial/main/i18n/Translation-en.xz... ok
<wgrant> infinity: It'll break other clients.
<infinity> wgrant: I know.  I agree it's obvious not SRUable to drop the support.
<infinity> Just sayin'.  I can't wait for bz2 to die.
<wgrant> I might backport a few things to precise after this, since my mirror is still precise.
<lamont> Fetched 115 kB in 0s (255 kB/s)
<lamont> Reading package lists... Done
<lamont> #
<lamont> wgrant: heh
<infinity> stgraber: ^-- Review?
<stgraber> looking
<stgraber> looks reasonable
<stgraber> kinda surprised the apparmor issue wasn't found with initial testing :)
<infinity> stgraber: The bad includes, or the /dev/shm thing?
<infinity> The bad includes should have shown up to anyone testing, yes.
<infinity> The /dev/shm thing is more subtle, it seems.
<stgraber> was thinking of the bad includes
<stgraber> yeah, I can certainly see how only some squid configurations would need /dev/shm
<infinity> Anyhow, I have a working squid-deb-proxy OOTB without mangling anything, using squid from -proposed, so I call that success.
<infinity> (Well, using the one you just accepted)
<infinity> We really should unleash this on the world so we can find the other 30 bugs I didn't hit.
<infinity> The apparmor bits drove me nuts until I remembered that apparmor's a thing and thought to check dmesg.
<infinity> That's either proof that we don't have enough confined daemons, or most of the profiles are actually correct.  Not sure.
<stgraber> if you were using containers, you'd know to check dmesg before doing any further debugging of anything :)
<stgraber> apparmor blocking some random crap is the #1 source of problems
<stgraber> well, we got most of them sorted by now but still get a few new ones whenever Lennart feels like annexing something new for systemd to do
<mwhudson> ^ that golang-1.6 makes it simple to fix the docker.io ftbfs on s390x
<slangasek> mwhudson: looking
<mwhudson> slangasek: ta
<mwhudson> yay https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/docker.io/1.10.3-0ubuntu4
<Skuggen> infinity: mysql-workbench builds against mysql-5.7 if it's updated to 6.3.6 (current is 6.3.4), but this also requires updating libmysqlcppconn
<Skuggen> to 1.1.7 (current 1.1.3)
<mapreri> any chance somebody can proceed to do the RMs at lp #1556226 lp #1556229 ?  (— cjwatson ?) :)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1556226 in scribus-ng (Ubuntu) "please remove scribus-ng from the archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556226
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1556229 in scribus-ng-doc (Ubuntu) "please remove scribus-ng-doc from the archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556229
<cjwatson> I wish somebody else would take more responsibility for removals - it needs to not be me
<cjwatson> mapreri: "sincerely hope", but apparently didn't check?
<cjwatson> there are no reverse *dependencies*, but the recommends from edubuntu-desktop should be update
<cjwatson> d
<cjwatson> I'll go and do that now
<mapreri> cjwatson: let's just say I ran dak rm (and got it remove from debian too), but didn't check on ubuntu too, hence the hope.
<cjwatson> mapreri: reverse-depends makes it pretty easy to check
<cjwatson> please do that in future - archive admins should not be responsible for cleaning stuff up before the removal
<mapreri> umh. https://paste.ubuntu.com/15611023/
<cjwatson> WFM, maybe proxy trouble?
<mapreri> sorry, my proxy running wild
<mapreri> cjwatson: ok, sorry, I'll do such check next time.  I should have run seeded-in-ubuntu too...
<cjwatson> mapreri: done now
<mapreri> cjwatson: thank you.
<rbasak> ^^ I'd appreciate a quick review on mysql-5.7 please. We expect to start the transition very shortly.
<rbasak> (and this fixes some transition issues we picked up in a test PPA)
<pitti> doko: ^ this fixes the FTBFS of "swedish" and presumably a few other similar dict packages
<doko> pitti, ta, but somebody else accepted these
 * pitti looks at dict-*, these are due to something else (they use aspell, not ispell)
<doko> pitti, we should either update these dicts, or remove them (all the south african dicts).
<pitti> when oh when will LP buildds default to C.UTF-8..
<pitti> doko: is there somewhere to update from, i. e. some nwer upstream?
<cjwatson> pitti: err ... about a month ago
<pitti> cjwatson: oh nice, it does that now? thanks
<cjwatson> yes, as of launchpad-buildd 138
<infinity> rbasak: Did you catch Skuggen's note about workbench and libmysqlcppconn?
<rbasak> infinity: I chatted with him earlier. I've looked at the upstream changelogs. They don't seem particularly risky to me, apart from that we're late in the cycle.
<rbasak> infinity: does bumping them seem OK to you?
<rbasak> infinity: for myodbc, Skuggen tells me that they're working on it as a top priority. We're expecting some patching to fix it, and will need to work on the packaging.
<rbasak> (update to cmake)
<doko> pitti, well, I packaged these in 2007 ... from upstream repos
<rbasak> Their current ETA for the patching is midweek this week. Skuggen is working on the packaging update concurrently.
<rbasak> infinity: finally, they consider mysql-proxy abandoned, and suggest a replacement product instead (mysql router?) that I presume isn't packaged. So mysql-proxy isn't planned to work in the future, so their proposal is to delete it from Xenial.
<rbasak> infinity: I think that's all the major ones. We have some lingering FTBFS that we haven't dug into yet, but they mostly look unrelated to the update to 5.7.
<infinity> rbasak: +1 on the workbench/libmysqlcppconn bump.  We can talk about the rest when I'm more awake. :P
<rbasak> OK
 * rbasak goes back to MongoDB fun
<infinity> I woke up to two geese getting their spring fever on on my balcony.
<infinity> Not a good way to start the morning.
<cjwatson> around here it's generally pigeons shouting VERY LOUDLY outside the window about how great said spring fever is
<cjwatson> COO COOOO COO to you too
<infinity> cjwatson: Canadian geese tend to be a bit louder than the average pigeon, though. :)
<Odd_Bloke> We have a particularly persistent owl near us; friends of ours used to live right around the corner and went full schadenfreude when I mentioned it to them.
 * rbasak only hears the occasional bit of birdsong
<rbasak> My new computer has no spinning fans or disks, which is nice. Complete silence.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: reminds me of https://storify.com/lilrongal/seanan-s-epic-owl-adventure
<slangasek> infinity: Canadian Canada geese?
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, half the honking is apology for the other half.
<slangasek> infinity: have you petitioned your government to introduce a Rob Ford commemorative Looney?
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: <3
<cyphermox> slangasek: if infinity doesn't, I will
<rbasak> pitti: ^^
<slangasek> cyphermox: a good citizen!
<cyphermox> slangasek: regardless of the outcome of the elections, will you petition for Trump on $bill ? :)
<slangasek> cyphermox: none of our currency is nicknamed the "small-handed megalomaniac", so probably not
<cyphermox> ok, pick a coin then. that should fix nicely in small hands?
<cyphermox> *fit
<cyphermox> slangasek: I mean, we did put Spock on some of our currency, at least unofficially ;)
<slangasek> hah
<cyphermox> (showing that anything can be done)
<slangasek> let's see, the nickel is worth less than the base metal it's made out of
<cyphermox> slangasek: there you go.
<infinity> "And now I know why my balcony door has a lock," he said, slightly shaken, after a goose OPENED THE DOOR and sat there calmly gazing into his living room.
<Skuggen> infinity, rbasak: router isn't strictly speaking a replacement of proxy, since I don't think it has every feature from proxy
<infinity> Skuggen: Then why deprecate proxy? :P
<xnox> infinity, >_< better that than a fox =)
<infinity> xnox: I dunno, man, geese can be mean.
<Skuggen> infinity: Before my time, I'm afraid :)
<xnox> though geese do pinch quite hard
<ryeng> infinity: proxy never got past the alpha stage
<infinity> Mmkay.
<Skuggen> Mind, I've had slightly conflicting reports on this from different people. Someone said that router started at 2.0 because it's the new proxy
<infinity> Skuggen, ryeng: If the intent is to kill proxy with fire, please file a removal request with Debian, and we'll thwack it from Ubuntu too.
<infinity> It would be nice if there was a migration path, but I'm guessing they're not compatible enough implementations to do that?
<ryeng> infinity: OK, will do. There won't be any future releases, basically EOL upstream.
<ryeng> No, there's no migration path
<rbasak> Looks like mysql-proxy was last uploaded to Debian by Norbert in 2011.
<rbasak> It's under team maintenance so we can do a ROM.
<stgraber> doko: ^ re-uploaded with added section for term/*. Sorry about that, looks like the automated go packaging script needs a bit more smarts :)
<stgraber> thanks
<infinity> slangasek: Oh man, I don't want to touch that cups-filters upload with a 20 ft pole.  Feel the urge?
<infinity> (Cause, hey, random postinsts symlinking loaders all over is totally sane)
<doko> new cleared except for these new python-* uploads
<stokachu> can i get juju-core-1.25  rejected, we've uploaded a new package juju-core-1 based on feedback
<wgrant> infinity: Fixed trusty debmirror uploaded.
<infinity> wgrant: Ta.
#ubuntu-release 2016-04-05
<stgraber> infinity: that's the change which switches everyone to lxdbr0 and removes the dependency on old lxc and its bridge ^
<stgraber> I'll tag and upload a new usptream rc soon but figured it'd be easier to have the packaging bits uploaded separately as they are pretty complex on their own
<stgraber> (not as horrific as some of that stuff slangasek has been working on lately though :))
<stgraber> I tested upgrade from current version and clean installs on both xenial and trusty, then doing a subsequent upgrade to confirm that things don't needlessly re-trigger, then tried a reconfigure and confirmed that everything does re-trigger in that case
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Any chance I can get a release team ack on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-meta/+bug/1565709
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1565709 in ubuntu-mate-meta (Ubuntu) "FFe: Please updated ubuntu-mate-meta to add ubuntu-snappy-cli" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> flexiondotorg: looks fine
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Thanks.
<xnox> Laney, any idea which go/juju people to bug about bug #1566200
<ubot5`> bug 1566200 in golang-github-juju-loggo (Ubuntu) "package golang-github-juju-loggo-dev (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gocode/src/github.com/juju/loggo/package_test.go', which is also in package golang-juju-loggo-dev 0.0~git20150318-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566200
<Laney> xnox: I would try this person https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/golang-juju-loggo/0.0~git20150318-0ubuntu1
<Laney> ;-)
<xnox> Laney, that's old working package, something else is uploaded as a conflict of that.
<infinity> Kinda looks like it's a rename without Conflicts/Replaces.
<Laney> the old package was Ubuntu only
<infinity> Yeahp, so we need an Ubuntu delta for 3 weeks with a C/R, then we can drop it in 16.10
<Laney> xnox: or this guy https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xenial-changes/2016-March/010537.html
<Laney> or you could probably JFDI
<xnox> lol
<xnox> i was hoping to punt it on some other team.... not like my manager or the ex-team member
<xnox> *sigh*
<Laney> haha
<infinity> xnox: A Conflict/Replace takes 5 seconds, JFDI. :P
<infinity> xnox: And you can sync over it the next time Debian revs (post-release, that is).
<mwhudson> yay for multiple packagings of go libraries
<doko> infinity, powerpc-utils ftbfs, did you intend to sync/merge?
<tyhicks> hello!/win 35
<tyhicks> bah
<tyhicks> I was wanting to ask if the apparmor FFe is on anyone's list to be looked at?
<tyhicks> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561762
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1561762 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "[FFe] AppArmor 2.11 Beta 1 for policy namespace stacking and bug fixes" [Critical,New]
<davmor2> tyhicks: let me guess you use irssi
<tyhicks> you are correct :)
<Ukikie> One could always link http://niklas.laxstrom.name/page/eng/irssi >_>
<awe> I was wondering if anyone could comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1552424
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1552424 in network-manager-vpnc (Ubuntu) "[FFE] NetworkManager 1.2-beta" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<awe> seb128, ^^
<seb128> awe, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox got busy with other things and nobody picked up the ball to push that one forward
<seb128> but it would be really good to get in xenial
<cyphermox> that's why he's asking ;)
<seb128> unsure what was missing to get it reviewed
<cyphermox> seb128: I suppose we just need to make sure it's ok with the release team to land so late
<seb128> stgraber and pitti commented on it but it didn't get acked (yet)
<cyphermox> right
<seb128> cyphermox, right, I've been talking to awe about it
<awe> I confirmed that there are applet icon issues with vpn
<seb128> just trying to get people from here to re-review it and +1
<awe> and that openvpn is currently broken
<awe> trying to verify whether it's also broken on the touch images
<cyphermox> awe: well, needs to be fixed before landing, obviously
<awe> cyphermox, sure... just mentioning what I found out yesterday, as it wasn't super clear from the FFe bug what the current status was
<stgraber> seb128: looks like the release team isn't subscribed to the bug, so that's probably why I didn't see the rest of that discussion
<seb128> oh, that would explain why :p
<seb128> stgraber, do you think it's still realistic to get that in?
<stgraber> I'm a bit torn, on the one hand I know that getting us to 1.2 will make maintenance of 16.04 massively easier and it will fix a bunch of things people have been complaining about for a long time (multiple vpns and the like). On the other hand, NM version upgrades haven't gone so well in the past and I don't like shipping non-final versions of critical infrastructure bits in a LTS.
<stgraber> the obvious problem being that if there is a bad bug affecting some set of hardware, which say, crashes NM immediately, those folks will have no way to get the fix, seeing how they need NM to work to connect to the network in the first place
<seb128> stgraber, the 1.2 stable should be out this week or next if I remember correct what awe said
<seb128> also LTS users mostly upgrade on .1
<seb128> so it gives some bugfixing cycles
<stgraber> seb128: I'm more concerned about the release iso image that users upgrading
<seb128> yeah, I can understand that
<seb128> we still have some weeks to fix bugs though, and then SRU to .1 which gets a new iso
<seb128> but yeah, agreed, it would have been better done earlier
<seb128> would it be more practical to do 1.2 as a SRU?
 * awe is listening, but is participating in another mtg
<stgraber> seb128: haha, no
<stgraber> if we do 1.2 for 16.04, it's got to be before release, there are so many moving pieces and dbus changes that we really can't do that post-release
<stgraber> seb128: ok, so has that VPN bug mentioned in the FFe been fixed? and if so, when would we have packages ready for upload?
<awe> no it hasn't been fixed
<awe> I will try and reproduce today on the phone
<stgraber> if we are doing this, we're going to need that stuff uploaded ASAP so we have maximum user exposure before release
<awe> cyphermox's packages aren't up-to-date w/upstream
<seb128> awe, why on the phone? wouldn't be easier to do on desktop?
<stgraber> I would have really liked to have it before the beta but it's too late for that now
<awe> I've verified it's broken on desktop
<awe> I have a later verison on the phone
<seb128> stgraber, right, which is sort of why I'm rebooting the discussion while awe is looking at the update/issues
<seb128> yeah, me too
<awe> and want to see if it's fixed in my version or not
<seb128> I though cyphermox was going to do
<seb128> awe, k
<seb128> the first step might be to update the ppa to beta3
<awe> yes, that would be a good step
<awe> I'm current with beta3 for the phone, which is why I was going to try and test the vpn issue on the phone
<awe> although I don't yet have the openvpn package built for the phone yet, and will need to work with cyphermox on that
<utlemming> hey...could I get an archive admin to ack in walinuxagent for -proposed for p and t?
<ypwong> Laney, ping
<slangasek> utlemming: well, you want the SRU team, not the archive admins for that?https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Publishing says it's RAOF on Tuesday, but it's no longer Tuesday where he is, whoops.  I can try to take a look a bit later
<utlemming> slangasek: thanks, most appreciated :)
<utlemming> I was told to pop in here to make the ask by SRU team member
<slangasek> uhm
<slangasek> utlemming: it's not a new package, it's a package in the SRU queue, so I'm not sure why you would've been directed to the archive admins
<utlemming> slangasek: not sure either
<ypwong> slangasek, hi steve, is it still okay to accept these packages to xenial? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1546967
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1546967 in Linux Backports "[FFe] [needs-packaging] linux backports and related meta packages" [High,New]
<infinity> doko: Yeah, powerpc-utils is being futzed with here.
<tjaalton> if someone's wondering about the new mesa version on the queue, it has a ffe and it's been tested via x-staging ppa for weeks
<stgraber> that lxd upload is a super-trivial packaging change
<stgraber> doko: why do you have a .dsc file inside that unbound upload? :)
<doko> stgraber, because dpkg leaves temporary files when you cancel the signing
#ubuntu-release 2016-04-06
<xnox> infinity, ^ hopefully i did everything we have discussed =)
<darkxst> can someone reject the above accountsservice, patch was incomplete
<darkxst> infinity, ^
<slangasek> darkxst: done
<darkxst> slangasek, thanks
<jamespage> the ceph upload ^^ I just made is the first RC for the Jewel stable release we're targetting for Xenial
<jamespage> its had some good testing in PPA prior to upload...
<jamespage> FFe bug is referenced in the changelog, but not closed...
<jamespage> pitti, are you ok with me leaving the FFe bug open for ceph? I'd rather close that with the final release upload rather than the RC's
<pitti> jamespage: ah, sure
<jamespage> pitti, awesome
<pitti> tjaalton: ^ seems the dep-wait resolved :)
<apw> could a releasy birtney hint the tests for spl-linux 0.6.5.6-0ubuntu1 on amd64 and ppc64el as "ok" as they have fallen foul of the kernel catching up with them before they could escape -proposed
<infinity> apw: I'm reading that as "I'd love to fix the tests, Adam, just ask..."
<apw> i would love to fix them, and i will, indeed
<tjaalton> pitti: whee :)
<doko> tjaalton, pitti: not yet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vdpau-video/+bug/1075783 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1075780
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1075783 in vdpau-video (Ubuntu) "[MIR] vdpau-video" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1075780 in intel-vaapi-driver (Ubuntu) "[MIR] intel-vaapi-driver" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<tjaalton> doko: yes, I'm asking for the new upload so it could be synced..
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> well
<tjaalton> I thought you meant the Brekas
<tjaalton> -ks
<tjaalton> doko: I'm not sure if those need to go in main for mesa?
<doko> tjaalton, well, libva depends on those
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> ah right
<tjaalton> va-driver-all
<tjaalton> sorry, overlooked this one :/
<doko> tjaalton, I'm afk for a while. would be nice if you could look what to do
<tjaalton> would s/Depends/Recommends/ fix it?
<tjaalton> for now
<doko> tjaalton, iirc, not good enough, but I can't remember
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> I'll have a look
<tjaalton> doko: quick review done on both
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Can you help with this please?
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-meta/+bug/1565709
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1565709 in ubuntu-mate-meta (Ubuntu) "FFe: Please updated ubuntu-mate-meta to add ubuntu-snappy-cli" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<flexiondotorg> I've got another ubuntu-mate-meta update coming to fix an a11y issue and the above will need processing first.
<infinity> I feel like ubuntu-snappy-cli probably belongs in desktop-common, but we'd need all the flavours to agree that's sane.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: FWIW, it's only a Recommends on ubuntu-desktop, and you made it a Depends for yours.  Are you sure you want to be that strict?
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Yes because I can't have Recommends in Ubuntu MATE just yet.
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Oh, you still have follow-recommends off?  Ick.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Yes, there are good reasons for this.
<flexiondotorg> I tried unpicking it for 16.04, but ran out of time.
<flexiondotorg> It is on the work sheet for 16.10.
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> Running the update.
<flexiondotorg> I've been discussing the snappy stuff with willcooke. Ubuntu MATE are fully supporting the initiative.
<infinity> Well, given the way some leaf packages might go, I suspect we could reach a point where flavours kinda won't have a choice unless they want to maintain their own web browser or whatever.
<infinity> But that didn't seem to happen for 16.04, so I guess people are safe for now.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Thanks for processing the update.
<doko> infinity, are you still planning a glibc upload? want to do the cross-toolchain-base upload after that
<infinity> doko: I'll be doing one or two more before release, I suspect, but I have no urgent reason to do one right now.
<infinity> doko: Unless you know of an urgent reason. :P
<doko> ok, then delaying ctb
<infinity> doko: Is ctb current right now?
<doko> somehow, ftbfs because of integrated patches
<infinity> Oh, it's off by one revision.  Close enough.  We'll sort it for ubuntu3, which is definitely happening.
<infinity> A few things in debian git I want to pick up, and a couple of small bugs to fix in the Ubuntu bits.
<doko> and there's still the britney issue, not allowing gcc-5-cross-ports to migrate
<infinity> ... it doesn't even show up in excuses.
<flexiondotorg> infinity, I see you're in the calendar to pilot today.
<infinity> Was it causing britney to crash or something?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: Yeah.
<flexiondotorg> Have you had your stint yet?
<infinity> flexiondotorg: The long discussion with darkxst in #-devel was sort of piloty, though I only just not signed in. :P
<doko> infinity, I don't know. if britney would crash, then we wouldn't see any migrations, I assume
 * flexiondotorg goes to #-devel
<infinity> doko: It doesn't seem to be lying about the Impossible dependency.
<infinity> Or... Yes it is?
<infinity> WAT.
<doko> infinity, yes but it doesn't list gcc-5-cross-ports as being ready for migration either
<infinity> I'll look at this a bit latrer.
<teward> infinity: any chance I can add an nginx FFe review to your list of things for today?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1566392  If not, i'll poke again later this week, but this should probably get in before FinalFreeze
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1566392 in nginx (Ubuntu) "[FFe Needed] Update nginx to 1.9.14" [Wishlist,New]
<infinity> teward: Changelog looks sane to me, go for it.
<teward> infinity: thank you kindly, upload will be done as soon as the apt-get upgrade that Landscape pushed to this system finishes heh
<teward> infinity: just finished the upload, thanks again!
<infinity> teward: Oh, do me a favour.  Once this builds, install the archive binaries, set up an SSL site, and double-check it seems to DTRT.
<teward> infinity: coffee hasn't been fully metabolized, DTRT = ?
<infinity> teward: On the off chance that the "OpenSSL 1.1.0 compat" commit accidentally broke 1.0.0 compat (which we're using).
<teward> ah
<infinity> teward: DTRT = Do/Does The Right Thing.
<teward> right, thanks
<teward> actually
 * teward borrows one of his servers' site configs for testing
<teward> if it fails to work with an existing 1.8.1 copy, it's a major regression I report upstream heh
<teward> (the site is live, but i'll be spinning it somewhere not in production)
 * teward has a fairly complexified SSL setup
<infinity> Perfect.
<infinity> From the diff, it looked like they were just switching from using deprecated OpenSSL 0.9.x symbols to using the new and shiny 1.x versions, but I don't track OpenSSL API/ABI well enough to recall when the new shiny was added.
<teward> infinity: right, though given what sarnold gleaned with regards to testing from upstream, and the fact they spin their own versions of the packages, I'm fairly certain they do some compatibility tests
<teward> at least, now that Chrome has fully dropped NPN HTTP/2 support, they have to thoroughly make sure existing ALPNs don't break
<teward> s/ALPNs/ALPN support in SSL libs/
<xnox> ^^ infinity,pitti - should fix autopkgtest for dbconfig-common 2.0.4 regression as currently blocking mysql-5.7
<xnox> the dbconfig-common upload.
<xnox> at least it does for me locally.
<infinity> I thought Skuggen and rbasak were working on that.
<infinity> Oh, if it's just a missing test dep, oops.
<rbasak> I was, but have only just this moment reproduced the failure locally.
<rbasak> If that fixes it, it's fine by me. Thanks!
<rbasak> Ah, and it would make sense. MySQL 5.7 uses Perl for less things, so no longer pulls in libdbd-mysql-perl.
<infinity> Huh.  Is listing the same test twice with different deps actually a legal thing to do?
<infinity> That feels super weird.
<rbasak> I can see why it would be useful.
<rbasak> (in this case)
<infinity> rbasak, xnox: Can one of you make sure that gets forwarded to Debian?
<xnox> infinity, no idea if it is legal, it does work =)
<xnox> (e.g. totally tests one and then the other)
<infinity> If it works, it's legal.
<infinity> (Isn't that the way of software development?"
<infinity> )
<rbasak> I'm trying required upstreaming in bug 1566364 as there are quite a few now.
<ubot5`> bug 1566364 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "Upstreaming tracking bug" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566364
<rbasak> tracking
<xnox> infinity, if only that was the USA immigration policy....
<infinity> Hah.
<xnox> rbasak, have you looked into ruby-mysql?
<rbasak> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-mysql2/+bug/1566798 from Skuggen but that results an FTBFS locally still.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1566798 in ruby-mysql2 (Ubuntu) "Fails to build with mysql-5.7" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15650523/
<xnox> rbasak, ack. well, it indicates the tests are broken in setup against 5.7
<xnox> not that 5.7 is borked, or ruby-mysql itself borked
<rbasak> Yeah I'm working on it.
 * xnox looks at strongswan on s390x....
<rbasak> Looks like I just failed to apply the second patch.
 * rbasak doesn't really know much about non-unified diffs
<rbasak> Oh hang on. I've been looking at the ruby-mysql2 FTBFS. ruby-mysql dep8 failure is separate.
<Skuggen> rbasak: ERROR 1698 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (from the dep8 failure) <-- This is what the --insecure option to mysql_install_db should fix
<rbasak> Skuggen: it doesn't call mysql_install_db. It just depends on mysql-server (the test that is)
<rbasak> Skuggen: any suggestions? Can we use socket auth or something?
 * rbasak isn't sure how that ever worked
<rbasak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15651042/ is where the failure is
<rbasak> Possibly it worked due to MySQL ending up with an empty root password because the debconf prompt was skipped
<rbasak> Which is bad if that was it.
<Skuggen> Where's the source for the dep8 tests?
<rbasak> In debian/tests
<doko> rbasak, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-mysql2/0.4.3-2ubuntu1
<infinity> That's an odd selection of arches to fail on.
<Skuggen> Haven't seen that amd64 test failure before, and I've been testing it on amd64
<rbasak> I think it's perhaps flaky
<rbasak> It worked for me locally on amd64.
<rbasak> I'll retry them.
<rbasak> Skuggen: are you looking at the ruby-mysql dep8 failure or shall I?
<Skuggen> I'm lost, because none of the sources I find have a tests/ in debian/
<infinity> ruby stuff is "special".
<infinity> There's some auto-dep8 magic.
<infinity> pitti: How does that work? :P
<Skuggen> So we're dealing with "special" magic?
<rbasak> Skuggen: it's right there in the ruby-mysql source. Are you using pull-lp-source?
<infinity> Like, short-bus special.
<rbasak> Nothing special that I can see on this one.
<Skuggen> rbasak: Ah, no. I just used apt-get source
<rbasak> It's failing in shell before it even dives into Ruby.
<infinity> Oh, indeed, the ruby-mysql one isn't special.
<infinity> Or, is special because it's not.
<infinity> Or something.
<infinity> pitti: unping.
<rbasak> apt-get source uses your own system's sources.list, which may not be the one you want.
<rbasak> Use pull-lp-source :)
<Skuggen> Do you need to specify a version. I'm still not getting a d/tests
<rbasak> The amd64 retry for ruby-mysql2 worked so I'll do the others.
<infinity> Skuggen: By default, you get the tip version.
<infinity> Which is 2.9.1-1build6
<rbasak> ruby-mysql, right? Not ruby-mysql2.
<infinity> (base)adconrad@nosferatu:~/ruby-mysql-2.9.1$ ls -l debian/tests/
<infinity> total 8
<infinity> -rw-rw-r-- 1 adconrad adconrad  59 Oct  6  2014 control
<infinity> -rwxrwxr-x 1 adconrad adconrad 117 Oct  6  2014 test-suite
<rbasak> Check "head debian/changelog" to see if you have the right tree.
<Skuggen> Blargh. I downloaded ruby-mysql2
<pitti> Skuggen, infinity: right, for ruby-*, perl-* and a few others, run "autodep8" to get the control file that it uses (adt-run does that automatically); it's a way to run common tests for thousands of source packages without having to copy them a thousand times
<Skuggen> :q
<Skuggen> Whops
<infinity> E37: No write since last change (add ! to override)                               1,1           Top
<Skuggen> But yeah, that looks like a "just happened to work before" test
<Skuggen> rbasak: Mysql's own smoketest sets the root password, then reconfigures the server
<rbasak> Skuggen: ah, good point. We could just do that.
<Skuggen> Could maybe do the same
<rbasak> Skuggen: good idea. I'll just copy in the bits. No need for you to do it as I'll only need to replicate locally again.
<Skuggen> and edit test/test_mysql.rb to use it
<rbasak> Ah yes good point, thanks.
<infinity> I wouldn't patch test/test_mysql.rb
<infinity> I'd just write the password to /root/.my.cnf
<Skuggen> The ruby file is also set to read some env variables, if they're available
<infinity> Oh, assuming the ruby client cares at all about my.cnf
<Skuggen> CONFIG.pass = ENV['MYSQL_PASS'] || ''
<infinity> But yeah, whatever it can use, I'd do it externally instead of patching.
<infinity> env it is.
<rbasak> Trying env now.
<infinity> stgraber: Wat.
<rbasak> That's...possible?
<infinity> rbasak: Which?  The lxd thing?
<stgraber> infinity: hmm, looks like I uploaded the wrong thing :)
<infinity> rbasak: unapproved happens before any sanity checks, so yes.  It wouldn't accept if I were to try, mind you.
<rbasak> Same version in queue as in archive.
<rbasak> I see, OK
<infinity> stgraber: Y'think? :)
<teward> infinity: is there typically a delay from it landing in proposed and being available to install from proposed?  (Not showing up in apt-cache on Xenial, even when I added xenial-proposed)
<infinity> teward: Yeah, it needs to do thinks like build some binaries and the stick them on some disks and then mirror them to the mirrors you actually see on the interwebs.
<infinity> s/thinks/things/
<stgraber> infinity: ubuntu6 coming up now :) The machine I did that stuff on happens to have broken network to upload.ubuntu.com so had to scp the bits to another box to upload, I misremembered how many times I bumped the packaging already and obviously didn't scp the .upload file so dput didn't tell me as much :)
<teward> infinity: including archive.ubuntu.com (main archive)?
<teward> looks built and published according to LP
<infinity> teward: archive.ubuntu.com is a bunch of mirror frontends, it's not the real archive.
<teward> ah, ok
 * teward will wait
<infinity> teward: "published" according to LP is what happens when it starts stuffing it on ftpmaster's disk, there's still a delay from there to when you see it.
<teward> ahhhh, okay, i remember cjwatson saying something about that :)
<teward> guess i'll wait then
<infinity> stgraber: If I were you, I'd count backward from 10.254 instead of using 10.0.$smallint, but that's just me.
<infinity> stgraber: I'd think you're far more likely to conflict with humans and their existing setups using low values.
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, I could use something weird like 10.255.27.0/24 humans don't like 255 :)
<stgraber> infinity: feel free to reject and I'll do that
<rbasak> Well that's annoying dpkg-reconfigure needs root. So now the test needs root.
<infinity> stgraber: Well, what's using that 10.0.4 subnet?  That should likely change too.  Or are those both you?
<Skuggen> Ah, right, yes, the 5.7 smoketest is also tagged needs-root
<infinity> stgraber: But, yes, human-ugly is the ideal, IMO, if you don't want people like me tearing my hair out about having to renumber my network to route to your automagic setup.
<infinity> Well, either deciding between renumbering my network or preseeding yours.  But both suck.
<Skuggen> Though I don't really see a way around it. We've explicitly changed the packaging for 5.7 so you either need to set a password during installation or be root when you try to log in :)
<infinity> rbasak: Is there no way to "su - $USER" in an autopkgtest test?  So, you can needs-root, setup the DB, then drop privs and run a non-root test?
<infinity> rbasak: That seems like what should be happening, if you have a variable to know what the test user is (or if the user is statically specced)
<Skuggen> Well it's just a shell-script, so should be possible?
<mhall119> hello release team, is anyone available to take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1562406 and help the Kubuntu team out?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1562406 in muon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<infinity> Skuggen: Oh, no, it's possible, obviously, what I meant was that it's awkward unless you know what $user is meant to be. :P
<Skuggen> Is there a default user for dep8 tests?
<infinity> That's sort of what I was asking.  I assume there's either a default static user that's specced to exist, of an envvar that expands to a user that exists.
<rbasak> infinity: you can, and I had to do it for Juju. But it's not easy because $USER isn't known.
<infinity> If neither is true, that sucks.
<infinity> rbasak: Ugh.  Really?  Lame.
<rbasak> IIRC
<stgraber> infinity: what's currently using 10.0.4 is lxcbr0 which does have logic to find an unused subnet on the machine so that's fine
<stgraber> infinity: now lxdbr0 only suggests a subnet but it turns out people use our suggestions without thinking about it (despite them having to type it in :))
<rbasak> Skuggen: got a problem now. Running as root for now, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15651925/
<rbasak> Skuggen: need a bit of your MySQL knowledge I think please.
<infinity> stgraber: Oh!  I didn't notice those were literally all doc strings, not any template defaults.
<infinity> stgraber: In that case, I'd stick with the "pretty" versions.  If I'm so stupid I don't know that I'm using that IP, I suck.
<infinity> stgraber: My internal parser just assumed you were defaulting to those values.
<rbasak> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15651969/ is what I had to do for Juju
<Skuggen> rbasak: Looks a bit like tinyint has changed.
<stgraber> infinity: haha, no, no default for lxdbr0, that's the whole idea behind the thing, no random picking of subnets because we'll always fail at that somehow (especially when we're installed by default in all cloud instances) :)
<stgraber> infinity: okay, so then tha upload should be good to go
<Skuggen> It's -128-127 or 0-255, so -255 looks like the culprit
<Skuggen> Hm, according to docs it was the same for 5.6
<Skuggen> rbasak: For the various integer tests I don't see them having worked before either. Datetime makes more sense, since 5.7 defaults to not allowing 0-dates
<teward> infinity: confirmed: SSL works
<teward> running one slightly more stringent test first though
<rbasak> Skuggen: looks like the test needs significant alterations
<Skuggen> Doesn't look like big changes for each test, but I don't really understand what they're trying to test
<rbasak> Skuggen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15652507/ is what I have to fix the test run and root password
<Skuggen> By the way, mysql-workbench-6.3.6+dfsg looks ready to go from the ppa
<rbasak> Just need to add test fixes to that.
<Skuggen> I'll go through and try to get them sorted out. Might need to get som people to help me here, but everyone's gone home :)
<xnox> infinity, so gnupg2.1 went in without fixing critical bugs in gpg-agent
<xnox> and breaking mine and Laney's desktops?!
<xnox> not good
<teward> infinity: my thorough test (including HTTP/2) shows that it's working even with my complicated SSL cipher strings.  So it looks like nginx did not break 1.0.0 compat.
<teward> (for openssl)
<infinity> xnox: Should something have stopped that (did someone override some tests or force something?)
<infinity> xnox: Or are you just complaining to me to have someone to complain to? :)
<infinity> teward: Excellent, thanks.
<teward> you're welcome.
<rbasak> Skuggen: I created https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-mysql/+bug/1566917 to track, thanks.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1566917 in ruby-mysql (Ubuntu) "dep8 test failures" [Undecided,Triaged]
<xnox> infinity, Laney and I discussed it and it's RC buggy in debian which totally affects us too.
<slangasek> infinity: the Feature Freeze should have stopped it, but did not
<xnox> infinity, gnupg now uses $GNUPG_HOME for sockets, instead of $TMP. In practice it should use $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/gpg/$escaped-path-to-GNUPGHOME as otherwise bind-mounting /home, nfs /home, read-only /home cannot use gpg at all
<infinity> slangasek: Right, won't argue that, but I'm pretty sure I didn't approve it.  Did I?
<xnox> and e.g. ssh enabled gpg
 * infinity now wonders if he did.
<Skuggen> rbasak: Did you have a chance to look at the dbconfig-common failure? It's giving a dependency error on libdbd-mysql-perl
<slangasek> infinity: nope
<rbasak> Skuggen: xnox fixed it
<Skuggen> Ooh, great
<slangasek> infinity: but you asked "should something have stopped that" and I'm letting you know what ;)
<slangasek> infinity: as for whether xnox is complaining to you just to have someone to complain to, well
<xnox> superm1, did you know that gpg-agent 2.1 is RC buggy in both debian and ubuntu and breaks the world? =)
<rbasak> Skuggen: we dropped the libdbd-mysql-perl dependency so it needed adding as a test dependency (assuming it depended on it undeclared). The dep8 test run hasn't finished yet htough.
<superm1> xnox: if it's absolutely something that can't be fixed, we can pull it back
<superm1> but do you have some bugs filed?
<xnox> looking
<xnox> it used to be RC in debian
<xnox> e.g. upstart session job is broken for those that enable ssh support, so that needs fixing
<xnox> GPG_AGENT_INFO is no longer exported so e.g. debsign things there is no gpg-agent available.
<superm1> what do you mean it used to be RC in debian?
<xnox> we need
<xnox>   * updated /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90gpg-agent to export $GPG_AGENT_INFO
<xnox>     about the standard socket.
<xnox> but updated for user session upstart
<xnox> ditto
<xnox>   * update gnupg-agent.xsession to export ssh-agent where
<xnox>     configured. (Closes: #767341)
<xnox> superm1, yeah the bug is https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=796931#77 and we are missing implementation on the desktop for all of that which we know absolutely must include.
<ubot5`> Debian bug 796931 in gnupg-agent "gnupg-agent: no longer writes $GNUPGHOME/gpg-agent-info-$(hostname) file" [Normal,Open]
<xnox> let me sync that into launchpad
<superm1> ok thanks
<cyphermox> xnox: I use gpg-agent with ssh and etc., lemme know if I can help testing with my weird setup
<xnox> cyphermox, cool =)
<xnox> cyphermox, for now i expect it to be broken =)
<slangasek> xnox: just as a random point, reverting the socket behavior will cause scute to FTBFS again as its testsuite relies on the gnupg2.1 behavior
<cyphermox> xnox: for now, it works for me, but I also always had to script around it to start it just the way I want it to be :/
<slangasek> superm1: anyway, all the above is why I said this shouldn't have gone in without an FFe review
<superm1> well it should still be a standard socket, but it sounds to me the variable needs to point to the socket
<superm1> slangasek: understood, and i agree.  it would have been nicer to catch these things at that time.
<xnox> cyphermox, well i got upstart user session jobs to the point that it looks at the $GNUPGHOME config files and does the right thing
<cyphermox> xnox: ok
<cyphermox> unreleased code?
<xnox> and e.g. it can totally disable gnome-keyring (via startup programs) and the upstart job is sensitive to that and can do everything right
<cyphermox> nice.
<xnox> cyphermox, well it was all working until this 2.1 release landed =)
<cyphermox> oh, then it wasn't working for me ;)
<xnox> cyphermox, basically google use the same weird yubikey-sshkeys setup i do =)
<cyphermox> right, so do I
<xnox> and i fixed it for me.
<xnox> ...
<rick_h_> slangasek: ping, I wanted to make sure to reach out. The team's gotten all changes we talked about last week done and in the queue. Is there anything from here that I need to make sure my folks get done?
<slangasek> rick_h_: hi, I saw the new uploads land in the queue, thanks very much - it's now waiting on me or another release team member to circle back around for review, I will try to get to that this afternoon
<rick_h_> slangasek: <3 ty much. let me know if there's anything we can do.
<xnox> superm1, infinity - gnupg bug tracker is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg2/+bug/1566928 i shall fix things up, cause i doubt we have any other upstart-usersession-xsession-integration people =) or those willing to fix and test that with an ssh-gnupg-smartcard
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1566928 in gnupg2 (Ubuntu Xenial) "gnupg-agent: no longer writes $GNUPGHOME/gpg-agent-info-$(hostname) file" [Critical,Triaged]
<superm1> xnox: yes if you've got the cycle to do so, please do
<infinity> xnox: If you have a handle on what needs fixing and slangasek doesn't tell you "no", please fix.
<xnox> yeah i will
<infinity> xnox: If Steve does tell you to keep your hands off, document the bug(s) well enough that we can spread the blame around? :)
<xnox> once i get s390x back into installable state
<xnox> infinity, i dunno =) we can't really blame superm1 - his people did renew and all that =)
<xnox> and you know, superm1 is nice =)
<infinity> xnox: That's never stopped me from blaming him.
<xnox> hahahahah
<superm1> haha
<cyphermox> xnox: like I said, ping if you need a second pair of eyes to test your fix ;)
<Skuggen> Almost all the ruby-mysql tests that fail are just testing that the server isn't running in strict mode (which became a default in 5.7)
<rbasak> Would it be easier to modify the test so it switches the server out of strict mode for now?
<rbasak> Then it'd be testing the same thing.
<rbasak> Given that we're not testing what mode the server is in in the ruby-mysql tests.
<Skuggen> Yeah, I did that and was left with 1 error and 2 failures, and the error is simple
<Skuggen> Well, I just set sql_mode='' to test, so might be more than just strict mode
<rbasak> I'm open to feedback but I think it's be acceptable this way. I'd object more if they were tests inside mysql or something, but ruby-mysql's tests can require whatever mode they want as far as I'm concerned.
<rbasak> Given that the server can only be in one mode at once and that'll be a function of the eventual deployment under a sysadmin's control.
<Skuggen> Yeah, it's testing the server configuration, not ruby-mysql or mysql itself
<rbasak> It doesn't even depend on the server.
<rbasak> So can't be a function of the package to assume a particular mode.
<Skuggen> rbasak: If you add a «set global sql_mode='NO_ENGINE_SUBSTITUTION';» to the call that creates the test database, you should get the 5.6 default mode
<lamont> When does distro-image change to claim xenial as the latest lts?
<lamont> is that "once we throw the release switch", or?  (what triggers that change)
<Laney> The date which is (hopefully) already defined
<infinity> lamont: distro-info, you mean?
<lamont> there is a desire for a --lts variant that includes an lts under development (as in, it would have started claiming xenial 5+ months ago..)
<lamont> infinity: yeah,.. I suck at typing
<infinity> lamont: /usr/share/distro-info/ubuntu.csv
<lamont> so the csv already knows that xenial is --lts-including-devel, distro-info just needs to learn a new flag...
<infinity> lamont: Patches welcome if you want --devel and --lts to work together.
<lamont> or to allow --lts --devel
<lamont> yeah
<Skuggen> rbasak: Setting the above sql mode and applying this patch should fix it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15655187/
<Skuggen> Though I manually ran the tests, since my autopkgtest is borked
<rbasak> Skuggen: thanks, I'll try it now.
<cjwatson> xnox,infinity: FYI I'm doing that static analysis of build-deps in main that we talked about
<cjwatson> It's not terribly quick but after a bit of work I have something that will spit out resolutions of everything in main for amd64 and i386 before the heat death of the universe
<cjwatson> (Might do the rest later but this is a good start)
<xnox> cjwatson, cool!
<cjwatson> python-apt turns out to be fast enough with a bit of care
<lamont> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15655520/ <-- thoughts?  still needs a test case or 2, but...
<lamont> bah.  line 19 += unlikely()
 * rbasak is surprised that distro-info-data needs to be so heavily optimised so as to use likely/unlikely.
<lamont> rbasak: /me is just going with what it has everywhere else
<rbasak> Fair enough!
<lamont> but yeah, I suspect it's ignoring the fact that 90% of the run time is startup/exit processing
<lamont> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15656045/ If you are +1, I'll upload 0.14ubuntu1
<lamont> though, tbf, I suppose we should document that --lts and --devel can be used in conjunction, eh?
<xnox> bareos vs mysql -> Unable to load any shared library for libbareoscats-mysql.so
<xnox> on s390x
<lamont> infinity: uploaded it to my ppa, with high hopes that you'll kick it around
<lamont> also, I'd just like to say that I'm a fan of unit tests
<stgraber> doko: do you have a FFe for that vim upload?
<doko> stgraber, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/1566579
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1566579 in vim (Ubuntu) "FFe: merge with the current Debian package" [Undecided,New]
<stgraber> doko: commented with questions
<doko> stgraber, ugh, launchpad can't expand long comments anymore?
<doko> seriously, I have to *download* this comment?
<stgraber> hmm, that's special, I thought there used to be a link to see the whole thing
<knome> doko, technically, if it's in the internet and you get a local copy to see it, you are downloading it any way :P
 * knome hides
<doko> stgraber, commented. I won't fight for it
<stgraber> coreycb: can you give me a changelog for python-concurrent.futures?
<stgraber> coreycb: the Debian changelog doesn't have one and I can't easily find one upstream
<stgraber> (you're bumping us from 3.0.3 to 3.0.5 so I'd like to confirm that this is bugfix only)
<coreycb> stgraber, it's part of the openstack FFE
<coreycb> stgraber, upstream final release is this week so we should go quiet after this week
<stgraber> coreycb: link to the FFe please
<coreycb> stgraber, there's no bug, but there's this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2016-February/003572.html
<stgraber> coreycb: where can I see that this package is part of upstream openstack?
<coreycb> stgraber, https://github.com/openstack/requirements/blob/stable/mitaka/upper-constraints.txt
<stgraber> I've approved the others because they clearly are, but this one I didn't find in any openstack repo
<coreycb> stgraber, it's a dependency
<stgraber> ok, right, then get an FFe please
<stgraber> your exception is for OpenStack and its components itself, not for its dependencies
<coreycb> stgraber, I don't think so, I think it's for deps no?
<stgraber> otherwise you could upload a new qemu, linux, python3, libc, ... using the same reasoning
<coreycb> stgraber, this would get really difficult if we had to open a bug for everything
<stgraber> well, you don't need FFes for things that are specific to openstack and you don't need FFes for packages which are bugfix only
<stgraber> but you sure do for the rest
<coreycb> stgraber, looking at the email I linked above it includes direct dependencies for openstack
<doko> stgraber, openstack re-releases every new bit of the python3 std library
<doko> yes, it's wrong
<stgraber> coreycb: "and direct dependencies managed under the OpenStack umbrella", from what you're telling me, this dependency is from outside of openstack so not "under the OpenStack umbrella"
<coreycb> stgraber, I suppose there's a bit of a gray area but it's a direct dependency of openstack as noted in this: https://github.com/openstack/requirements/blob/stable/mitaka/upper-constraints.txt
<stgraber> coreycb: note that FFe can be granted verbally which is why I asked you to give me a changelog and didn't just reject the upload, because I was quite willing to just look at a changelog and let it through
<coreycb> stgraber, fair enough, I'm not trying to be difficult
<stgraber> coreycb: but since you clearly prefer arguing over just providing that bit of information, I have now rejected the upload and would like a written FFe for this please
<coreycb> stgraber, I'm really not trying to be difficult, I'm just trying to discuss what the feature freeze exception entails for openstack
<stgraber> coreycb: "This includes core OpenStack packages and direct dependencies managed under the OpenStack umbrella.", so all the usual core packages (nova, neutron, ...) and any direct dependency of that stuff which is under the OpenStack umbrella (so all the python library crap from upstream)
<stgraber> that doesn't say anything about direct dependencies outside of openstack
<coreycb> stgraber, I think we are interpreting dependencies of openstack differently
<stgraber> coreycb: unfortunately for you, my interpretation is the one that counts in this case :)
<coreycb> stgraber, and I could be wrong, but I have been going by upstream openstack's global requirements as being the openstack dependencies: https://github.com/openstack/requirements/blob/stable/mitaka/upper-constraints.txt
<coreycb> stgraber, that's fine
<coreycb> stgraber, just to be clear, what is the definition to you?
<stgraber> coreycb: to me "under the OpenStack umbrella" means that the upstream of those dependencies is some openstack person/project. That's been mostly the case for all the other stuff I approved (or were bugfix only releases which were fine), that is, trivial googling was showing either their code repository being hosted on openstack infrastructure or the package description itself making it clear that it was developed for use by openstack.
<coreycb> stgraber, ok fair enough.  so basically stuff that's on github.com/openstack
<stgraber> coreycb: yeah. For the others, it would help a lot if the Debian packager could describe the new features in the changelog or indicate that it's a bugfix release, because "New upstream release" without anything else isn't terribly useful when reviewing :)
<stgraber> bdmurray: that diff is insanely long, can you confirm it's the same as before minus the weird log file?
<stgraber> bdmurray: nevermind, just diffed the diffs, looks good
<stgraber> slangasek: was that you? :) ^
<slangasek> stgraber: no
<stgraber> okay, I was just grabbing a diff for the golang-yaml.v2 thing, wonder who accepted it
<coreycb> stgraber, thanks for the discussion.  it cleared up my thoughts on what is included in the ffe.  in the future if a dep is not limited to openstack I'll be sure to bring it up to the release team's attention.
<coreycb> stgraber, here's the changelog for futures, it's just a few bug fixes: https://github.com/agronholm/pythonfutures/blob/master/CHANGES
<stgraber> coreycb: thanks, I'll accept it
<coreycb> stgraber, thansk
<stgraber> coreycb: oh, or not, apparently we can't accept rejected syncs :)
<stgraber> coreycb: can you sync it again please?
<coreycb> stgraber, ok
<coreycb> stgraber, on it's way
<doko> stgraber, me, fixing a ftbfs
<stgraber> doko: alright, diff looks good anyway. I'm just always worried about those go package updates as they are just new git snapshots of upstream and most go upstreams don't know what a feature is (or backward compatibility for that matter)
<doko> stgraber, what we really need is some kind of automated autopkg tests ... I thought mwhudson wanted to work on this maybe
<mwhudson> stgraber: in this case we were all being careful :-)
<bdmurray> stgraber: thanks!
<xnox> sigh
<xnox> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-redmine -> so redmin adt test expploaded as out of resources
<xnox> could dbconfig-common=2.0.4ubuntu1 be hinted to go in?
<xnox> it's all green across the board
<xnox> and it's a step in the right directly to unwind mysql5.7
<rbasak> dbconfig-common's dep8 tests are stupidly long :(
<rbasak> I'm still trying to reproduce the failure locally.
<xnox> rbasak, which failure? they are all good.
<slangasek> xnox: it's not green across the board until the i386 test finishes; then it's green plus a little yellow :-)
<xnox> slangasek, look at the http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-redmine it will not finish =)
<rbasak> Oh
<rbasak> It's fixed
<xnox> because openstack is out of resources
<xnox> rbasak, yes, i did.
<rbasak> I was looking at the mysql-5.7 section and thought it was still stuck
<rbasak> (after your upload)
 * xnox can ship more clouds from london to whereever that is
<xnox> rbasak, don't, mysql is testing against old dbconfig from -release, instead of from -proposed. Once dbconfig migrates, retriggers of dbconfig test on mysql package will turn green too.
<xnox> rbasak, ruby-mysql[2] are outstanding, or are there uploads for them too now?
<rbasak> ruby-mysql pending upload
<xnox> and no clue about strongswan, let me try running that.
<rbasak> (and fix)
<rbasak> Mostly fixed, just one more piece to do
<rbasak> ruby-mysql2 I uploaded earlier I thought.
<xnox> ack.
<slangasek> xnox: have you flagged this to pitti ?
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ruby-mysql2 -> looks odd
<rbasak> Indeed I did but it's claiming failure again.
<rbasak> I only fixed the build earlier, not dep8
<xnox> 2016-04-06 15:26:36 4753 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: unknown option '--insecure'
<xnox> looks like ruby-mysql2 is testing against old mysql =(
<rbasak> I patched that for the build.
<rbasak> Can't remember which way round
<xnox> slangasek, he is playing basketball
 * xnox goes out for a run =)
<slangasek> xnox: he's not ;)
<slangasek> unless he has courtside IRC
<xnox> ha
<xnox> slangasek, google glass for the win!
<slangasek> nothin' but 4G
<rbasak> Testsuite: autopkgtest-pkg-ruby
<slangasek> oh wait, that reference is older than you are
<xnox> slangasek, you lost me
<slangasek> xnox: "Nothing but net"
<xnox> yeah, no idea =)
 * pitti only had a question about travel prep, I guess I quickly leave again (for bed) before I prolong my nightshift further :)
<pitti> xnox: I can re-run ruby-mysql2 against the -proposed mysql
<slangasek> xnox: so is there a reason to expect that retrying the redmine/i386 failure won't work?
<xnox> pitti, yes please.
<pitti> done
<pitti> and off, good night!
<xnox> slangasek, i cannot retry, if it is still running. i think bugs like that should autoclear. however the queue is really small, so surely the cores should be available
<xnox> pitti, can you force rerun redmine/i386 for dbconfig-common?
<xnox> it is stuck.
<slangasek> xnox: I'm already doing
<xnox> slangasek, ah cool.
<xnox> pitti, night!
<slangasek> and in parallel, I'm also rerunning dbconfig-common/proposed against mysql-5.7
<rbasak> Ah I follow now. So we'll just wait for a test rerun against proposed for ruby-mysql2?
<rbasak> dbconfig-common locally against proposed passed for me just now.
 * doko thinks pitti only pretends playing basketball and instead fixing autopkg issues undisturbed during that time
<rbasak> So just ruby-mysql needs an upload for dep8 from my perspective I think.
<rbasak> I know of 26 FTBFS for no-change rebuilds for libmysqlclient rdeps that'll need fixing after we're through dep8 BTW.
<xnox> slangasek, unless you want to simply hint mysql-5.7 through. all outstanding things are not bugs in mysql, nor other packages using mysql, only their tests.
<xnox> rbasak, oh really? still? i thought that was all fixed....
<slangasek> xnox: I feel somewhat strongly about getting clean test runs for packages so that the *next* failure is diagnosable
<rbasak> xnox: so did I :(
<xnox> i am very interested in mysql-5.7 migrating, because it's holding up s390-tools migration =)
<slangasek> xnox: after all, "this failure is not a bug in this package" does not assure that "there is no bug in this package"
<slangasek> yes, I would also like mysql-5.7 to migrate :)
<rbasak> I'm working on a ruby-mysql dep8 fix
<rbasak> slangasek: +1 :-)
<rbasak> xnox: are you looking for something to tackle? I have a queue.
<stgraber> would be nice if someone could review lxc and lxd, lxc is the 2.0 final release, delta with latest rc is pretty small (just a performance fix), lxd is another lxdbr0-related packaging only fix
<stgraber> I will have a new lxd rc tagged upstream later today which will mean a pretty big diff, so I'm hoping to have this upload reviewed first for ease of review (keeping complex packaging changes uploads separate from big release uploads)
<doko> looking ...
<doko> stgraber, done
<rbasak> xnox: AFAIK, that's all the dep8 test failures for mysql-5.7 fixed now, but not clear of the excuses page yet.
<rbasak> Not sure about a strongswan s390x failure?
<rbasak> ruby-mysql and ruby-mysql2 are red but have new uploads that should pass on retest.
<stgraber> doko: thanks
<rbasak> There are other FTBFS that affect installability on migration, I'll tackle those next.
<rbasak> I have a fix for hhvm pending. It fixes the MySQL side, but isn't quite there yet with the isnan/isinf side.
#ubuntu-release 2016-04-07
<slangasek> rbasak: ruby-mysql, ruby-mysql2 retests triggered now; sorry, had not noticed the discussion here until I went looking at update_excuses again
<slangasek> xnox: what came of your strongswan investigations?
<rbasak> slangasek: np. I think there are a couple of bugs remaining in the ruby-mysql2 dep tests. I fixed one, am struggling with the second (Ruby).
<rbasak> Anyone around who knows rspec?
<slangasek> only the Aretha Franklin version
<slangasek> and that has more letters
<rbasak> This is just me not knowing the language I think :-/
<slangasek> the strongswan/s390x looks like a flaky test to me; retried (xnox)
<slangasek> it's also absolutely not testing the mysql plugin which is not being installed, so we can skiptest that
<slangasek> oh look it passed
<slangasek> rbasak: and yeah, ruby-mysql2 still stuck
 * rbasak is really starting to hate Ruby
<slangasek> rbasak: my read of the test output is that the test wants to connect with ubuntu@localhost and no password, and the server is rejecting it?
<rbasak> slangasek: yeah I fixed that, but that led me to a second failure (oddly)
<rbasak> I have a fix for the second failure I just can't get it to compile.
<slangasek> rbasak: ah, is that fix only local?  the latest test results still show it
<rbasak> Yes only local
<rbasak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15662716/
<rbasak> First fix is line 33
<slangasek> ok
<rbasak> Need it to connect with root, not ubuntu. Apparently with 5.7 something changed so it actually needs credentials for that test, which it wasn't previously using.
<rbasak> Second failure seems sort of legit - after a call to close, Threads_connected doesn't go down again.
<rbasak> I suspect it may be because in 5.7 Threads_connecting is not updating synchronously, so I'm trying to add a sleep to see.
<rbasak> But apparently that's not valid Ruby/rspec.
<slangasek> ok well I'm no help, I don't even know how to run the tests
<rbasak> I don't know that either. I'm just throwing it at adt-run :)
<slangasek> yeah, that failed here
<slangasek> debian/tests/ ENOENT and I don't know how to trigger the magic
<slangasek> though I see Testsuite: autopkgtest-pkg-ruby, maybe that's a clue
<rbasak> I found a pitti blog on it
<rbasak> But didn't go any further. I've just been hitting adt-run
<rbasak> (which after five iterations or so turns out isn't exactly efficient)
<slangasek> adt-run [01:11:05]: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ unbuilt-tree .
<slangasek> adt-run [01:11:05]: testing package ruby-mysql2 version 0.4.3-2ubuntu2
<slangasek> adt-run [01:11:05]: build not needed
<slangasek> *                    SKIP no tests in this package
<slangasek> adt-run [01:11:05]: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ summary
<slangasek> *                    SKIP no tests in this package
<rbasak> I'm giving adt-run the .dsc. Could that have a different result?
<slangasek> could.  didn't for me ;)
<slangasek> no idea where that magic lives
<slangasek> and I don't speak ruby anyway, sorry
<rbasak> slangasek: it seems that dpkg-dev needs to be installed since gem2deb-test-runner needs it. Then it works. I'm not sure what changed locally, but without this I can't even run the test here any more. When I added dpkg-dev by hand and ran locally, then my first fix worked and the second wasn't needed (perhaps a race).
<rbasak> So I'll perhaps upload an ubuntu2 with the first fix only, and hopefully that'll pass on scalingstack.
<slangasek> rbasak: I have both of those packages installed already <shrug>
<rbasak> slangasek: ^ if you don't mind please. I'll go to bed now I think and see how it turned out in the morning.
<slangasek> rbasak: got it
<Skuggen> rbasak, slangasek: Will see if I can figure out the remaining ruby-mysql2 test once I get to the office
<Skuggen> The armhf rebuild for ruby-mysql 2.9 (man that's confusing) just looks like it hasn't been triggered yet?
<Skuggen> Valid candidate \o/
<slangasek> huh, so it was
<slangasek> that was sudden ;)
<Skuggen> slangasek: Yeah, I was just about to start digging into the remaining failures, and they weren't there any more.
<Skuggen> On to the packages that are still failing to build with MySQL 5.7, then :)
<Skuggen> ls
<Skuggen> Gah, sorry
<pitti> ^ systemd: might look a bit scary, but it's just a merge to get back to a minimal git rebase against debian
<pitti> and we already had half of the fixes
<pitti> so the net change is just three bug fixes and an additional autopkgtest
<infinity> rbasak: That seems suboptimal.
<infinity> rbasak: Do we not want to explode if an upgrade actually fails?
<infinity> (Which, hopefully, returns something other than 2...)
<rbasak> infinity: Skuggen filed upstream (http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=80995) but for now we can't tell the difference :-(
<rbasak> infinity: alternatively we could patch mysql_upgrade I suppose.
<infinity> rbasak: According to the bug, "2" == "ALREADY_UPGRADED", so you should test for "$?" = "2" instead of using || true.
<rbasak> OK, I can do that.
<infinity> ie: "if ! mysql-upgrade; then if [ "$?" != "2" ]; then echo "Database upgrade failed!" >&2; exit 1; fi; fi
<infinity> rbasak: Ish.
<infinity> Oh, but if resets the return.
<infinity> So: mysql-upgrade || if [ "$?" != "2" ]; then echo "Database upgrade failed!" >&2; exit 1; fi
<infinity> That works.
<rbasak> infinity: I did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15667326/
<rbasak> Does that look OK to you?
<infinity> rbasak: That works too.  The test for 0 is redundant.
<infinity> Oh.  No it's not the way you wrote it.
<infinity> Carry on.
<infinity> (That's why my if was part of the ||)
<infinity> rbasak: Your works.  Go for it.
<rbasak> Let me just quickly test. I'll hack up a deb to save time.
<infinity> rbasak: I tested here with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15667482/
<infinity> rbasak: And just twiddled the return in foo.sh to test 0,1,2,3
<infinity> rbasak: Seems to DTRT.
<Skuggen> Yeah, it defines a list of return values for different conditions. As I note in the bug it's not really documented, but 2 seems to be the only one that isn't a proper error
<Skuggen> Though 0 also needs to be accepted
<infinity> Skuggen: Right, 0 obviously needs to be accepted. :)
<rbasak> I'm getting some other weird error while testing.
<cyphermox> good morning
<infinity> rbasak: Yay weird errors.
<infinity> cyphermox: Guten Morgen.
<cyphermox> well, I lied, it's not good, there once was no more snow, and then snow again
<cyphermox> but I'll survive if I can order lunch ;)
<infinity> cyphermox: Snow?
<infinity> cyphermox: https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/CAXX0054:1:CA
<infinity> cyphermox: And that next week looks cold compared to the one we just had...
<cyphermox> heh
<rbasak> So with my new postinst, the daemon no longer starts. Which is odd. I haven't yet figured out if it's because I hacked my binary deb or if there's some other reason.
<cyphermox> there was no snow anywhere here. it was that weather last week
<cyphermox> and then yesterday, snow around 4pm, and now this morning there are three inches everywhere.
<infinity> cyphermox: Pretty.  I love spring snow.
<cyphermox> three inches of pain and suffering.
<infinity> cyphermox: And we've had pretty much no winter here.  It's snowed like 4 times in the last 4 months. :(
<cyphermox> ;)
<cyphermox> I'm happy to fax it over to you
<cjwatson> No snow at all here this year.
<cyphermox> and to you. additional fees may apply ;)
<cjwatson> Oh, I lie, I think there was like ten minutes of it when I was in Uruguay.
<infinity> I can't wait to tell my grandkids all about snow and ice.
<cyphermox> infinity: when it really doesn't exist anymore?
<infinity> cyphermox: Aye.
<infinity> Granted this year was mostly El Nino, not climate chnage, but it's still been the hottest El Nino I remember too.
<infinity> We were hitting 25+ in January.
<knome> infinity, remember the docs upload for xubuntu i asked about before? it seems like we have a few string changes anyway, would you prefer some paperwork for that?
<knome> infinity, fwiw, i can ACK the upload on behalf of all documentation teams
<infinity> knome: If the only people it affects is your own team, I don't need paperwork.
<knome> cheers, that's it indeed
<rbasak> Ah
<rbasak> Well that was stupid.
<infinity> rbasak: The mating call of the software engineer?
<cyphermox> cjwatson: that was in december: https://goo.gl/photos/2eaLrkJ7RWRJmNDB7  and it stuck around (with slightly varying quantities) until a few weeks ago.
<rbasak> :)
<cjwatson> Mm, we had about a foot a couple of years ago and somebody actually built an igloo not far from here
<infinity> cyphermox: Yeah, I was pretty jealous of all your snow out east while I was suffering through summer in the middle of winter.
<knome> move to lapland, you'll have snow (:
<cyphermox> it's fun for a while, but it gets old.
<knome> and cold.
<cyphermox> yeah
<infinity> You miss it when you don't have it.  Trust me.
<infinity> 5 years in Australia without proper winter drove me nuts.
<cyphermox> not if you have it five months a year ;)
<knome> i prefer cold to hot, but of course something in the middle - like 10-15°C is the best
<rbasak> OK it works.
<cyphermox> in any case, back to ltrace ;)
<cyphermox> knome: +1
<knome> have fun hacking
<knome> back to coffee
<infinity> Oh hey, my coffee shop opens in 18 minutes.
<infinity> Yay.
<knome> hooray
<cyphermox> oh, coffee.
<rbasak> Incoming
<rbasak> Review/accept mysql-5.7 or coffee first? :)
<infinity> rbasak: Heh.  Review when it lands, then walk for coffee while it builds. :)
<rbasak> So, TIL. When hacking a binary deb with a new postinst to save build time, patch the existing postinst since the source postinst doesn't have debhelper expansions.
<infinity> rbasak: Yeah, just dpkg-deb -R and edit directly.
<rbasak> I did, but I copied in the postinst from my source tree. Which was a mistake.
<infinity> Which I do far too often.
<infinity> rbasak: Oops. ;)
<rbasak> Instead I grabbed the diff and used patch.
<rbasak> That worked better.
<rbasak> I don't trust myself to edit it identically.
<infinity> rbasak: I go the other direction, but same result.
<infinity> (edit the unpacked one directly, and when it works, diff and apply to source)
<rbasak> That's a good idea, thanks.
<infinity> cjwatson: We have a fair few commits stacked up there, might be time for an sbuild release to unstable.
<rbasak> infinity: is libmysqlclient18 now NBS in the release pocket?
<rbasak> I was expecting to fix more FTBFS before 5.7 migrated.
<rbasak>  libmysqlclient18 | 5.6.28-1ubuntu3         | xenial           | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x
<infinity> mysql-5.6 hasn't been removed yet.
<rbasak> Ah
<cjwatson> infinity: I was sort of hoping Johannes would explode with frustration and do it. :)
<rbasak> OK, we'll work on that.
<infinity> cjwatson: Heh.
<infinity> cjwatson: I was considering a release, but I had a text editor open here with some other bits I was working on first.
<infinity> cjwatson: And then I forgot and rebooted.
<infinity> cjwatson: And now I have no idea what I was doing to sbuild. :P
<infinity> Something fancy, I think.
<cjwatson> your text editor doesn't autosave?
<infinity> Oh.  I was going to fix the misfeature that we're carrying a revert for.
<infinity> It doesn't autosave when I intentionally exit without saving because I tihnk I'm smart enough to remember where I was.
<infinity> (It was a cursor placement reminder, not lost changes)
<knome> eg. always? :P
<doko> coreycb, python-keystoneauth1 is dep-wait
<coreycb> doko, ok I'll take care of it today
<coreycb> doko, thanks
<infinity> hecking compiler aarch64-linux-gnu-gcc-4.7 -g -O2 -Wformat -Werror=format-security -fstack-protector -O3 -Wdate-time -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2... no
<infinity> configure: error: could not find a working compiler, see config.log for details
<infinity> doko: All the gmp-gcc4 builds failed with gcc-4.7 hatred.
<infinity> (except for ppc64el, which uses gcc-5)
<doko> infinity, I'll have a look tonight, afk now
<infinity> doko: If I build it in a PPA and confirm the deps are << 4.7, do you mind if I just switch to gcc-5?
<cjwatson> infinity,doko: that's my bug, not doko's
<cjwatson> and I'm just test-building a fix
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, you broke it somehow?
<cjwatson> dpkg-buildflags changes broke it
<infinity> Ahh.
<cjwatson> DEB_CPPFLAGS_MAINT_STRIP = -Wdate-time should fix it, just testing
<infinity> doko: Nevermind, then.
<cjwatson> And switching to gcc-5 would be rather against the whole point of the package.
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, no.  As long as it doesn't link symbols from a newer libstdc++.  At least, that's how I'm reading the changelog.
 * infinity shrugs.
<cjwatson> But if that's the case why not just use the normal gmp?
<infinity> Yeah, I dunno. :)
<infinity> Fix away.
<doko> infinity, no gcc-4.7 needs a gmp built with a gcc not newer than 4.8
<infinity> doko: Check.
<infinity> doko: Looks like Colin's on the case anyway.
<doko> would be good to have this dropped before the lts
<infinity> "Before the LTS" is kinda... Now.
<infinity> We'd need to drop the Android kernels (or fix them).
<infinity> Not sure what else.
<infinity> Actually, just the Android kernels, looks like.
<infinity> Oh, and u-boot-linaro...
<infinity> Which I'm not sure if we even care about anymore.
<infinity> Probably not.
<infinity> apw: Any idea what the status of flo, goldfish, hammerhead, and manta are?
<infinity> apw: They're literally the only thing keeping gcc-4.7 in the archive now.
<doko> but before you remove it, I'd like to copy it to a ppa
<infinity> Oh.  And Android itself for the stupid 4.7 cross.
<infinity> Argh.
<infinity> doko: Can you hunt down whoever is still respondible for the Android source package and yell at them if you want 4.7 removed?  I think that'll be a harder sell than pulling the ancient device kernels.
<doko> sure, I can try
<cjwatson> Yeah, that was the problem.  Fix uploaded.
<infinity> cjwatson: Ta.
<infinity> Given that modern AOSP builds with clang and gcc-5 (maybe even 6), I can't sort out how we're stuck on an old Android that "requires" 4.7.
<ryeng> infinity: pure-ftpd is using a symbol (my_make_scrambled_password) in libmysqlclient that is no longer exported by MySQL 5.7 (libmysqlclient.so.20). The symbol is there, but it's not exported. We've decided upstream to add it back in 5.7 (probably 5.7.13) to give pure-ftpd some more time to rewrite their code. Ubuntu can apply a patch right now.
<ryeng> Currently: MySQL 5.7.11 contains libmysqlclient.so.20.2.0
<ryeng> After fix: MySQL 5.7.13 contains libmysqlclient.so.20.3.0 (with symbol my_make_scrambled_password@@libmysqlclient_20.3)
<ryeng> But Ubuntu can't wait for MySQL 5.7.13. My suggestion: add symbol my_make_scrambled_password@@libmysqlclient_20.3 now, but don't bump the library number. That means Ubuntu will have a slightly different library until upgrading to 5.7.13, but after that the patch will be dropped and the library will be the same as upstream.
<infinity> ryeng: As long as the symbol version is correct in the patch we carry, the rest is moot.  I'm fine with that.
<ryeng> infinity: Yes, the symbol version has to be correct.
<ryeng> We'll do it this way, then.
<ryeng> tnx
<ogra_> hmm, i have a script in livecd-rootfs that creates a link from a chroot hook ... in the resulting tarball there is no link ... but ...
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:/datengrab/generic-initrd/xenial-chroot/boot$ ls -lh /mnt/boot/initrd.img-core*
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   23 Apr  7 13:55 /mnt/boot/initrd.img-core
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3,1M Apr  7 13:55 /mnt/boot/initrd.img-core-0.7.39
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:/datengrab/generic-initrd/xenial-chroot/boot$ file /mnt/boot/initrd.img-core
<ogra_> /mnt/boot/initrd.img-core: LZMA compressed data, streamed
<ogra_> so there seems to be a link but it isnt reflected in the fs
<ogra_> does anyone have an idea how that can happen ? (the code simply runs ln -s in the /boot dir ... )
<cjwatson> OK, so the score for different build-dep resolutions when adding in universe, at least on amd64 and i386, is: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15668677/
<cjwatson> slangasek,infinity: ^-
<cjwatson> let me see about finishing the germinate review and deployment
<ogra_> oh, i see ...
<ogra_> P: Begin executing hacks...
<ogra_> gzip: chroot/boot/initrd.img-core: not in gzip format
<infinity> cjwatson: Weird that indicator-datetime has that alt dep at all.
<infinity> cjwatson: But all looks close enough to sane to me.
<ogra_> hmm, i'm building with --initramfs=none ... so why does lb_chroot_hacks try to touch it
<cjwatson> infinity: Yeah, I don't know quite what it's doing there, but it doesn't seem worth worrying about.
<seb128> infinity, cjwatson, the langpack build-depends was added in https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1256061/+merge/198968 because tests need 12/24 hours locales apparently
<cjwatson> seb128: that explains the language-pack-en-base b-d, but not the language-pack-touch-en preferred alternative
<seb128> ah
<seb128> cjwatson, the alternative depends seems like that's because the touch/desktop langpacks conflict and it allows touch devs to build the package without having to swap out the langpacks, the order probably doesn't matter
<cjwatson> Fair enough
<cjwatson> I thought it was probably inconsequential
<cjwatson> But thanks for confirming
<seb128> yw
 * ogra_ sees the live-build code and sighs
 * ogra_ curses ... how do i convince live-build to not blindly try to re-compress ebverything it finds in /boot 
 * ogra_ tried LB_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION="none" ... but i still see it trying to re-compress the initrds in /boot
<infinity> ogra_: I can fix it for you.
<ogra_> in live-build ?
<infinity> ogra_: FWIW, LB_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION=gzip would work, but that's silly.  We probably want to not recompress at all when you're using LB_INITRAMFS=none, since that implies you know what you're doing.
<ogra_> right ... thats the ciode i'm looking at ,,,
<infinity> ogra_: Yeah, I'll fix live-build to stop being silly when LB_INITRAMFS=none, assuming you only need this for xenial?
<ogra_> i dont get why ="none" doesnt also have the same effect as gzip
<ogra_> the case should sumply not match and skip it altogether
<infinity> ogra_: Oh, actually, yeah, any garbage option to LB_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION should work.
<ogra_> right, it doesnt
<infinity> I think that implies you're not setting it correctly. ;)
<infinity> But I'll just fix this to stop being silly instead.
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15670601/
<ogra_> i'm exporting it in live-build/auto/config
<ogra_> i would expect that part to be in the env during the whole build then
<infinity> Nein.
<infinity> You expect incorrectly.
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> btw, as you might guess from the paste ... that also makes us get rid of the generic initrd package ... and thus of the fakechroot mess
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> ogra_: FWIW, if you want to find out how an UPPER_CASE_VAR maps to auto/config, grep for it in scripts/build/lb_config
<infinity> ogra_: In this case, it would be adding --initramfs-compression to the cmdline.
<ogra_> oh man ... i *could* have guessed from the other options we add indeed
<infinity> ogra_: Maybe that's better for your quick hack now, while I decide if COMPRESS should be skipped entirely for all INITRAMFS=none cases.
<ogra_> yeah, sounds good to me
<xnox> apw, infinity - the spl dkms fix did not work, as in the test still fails =(
<xnox> what shall we do, disable the test / make it return true?
<infinity> xnox: We'll fix it.
<xnox> it did pass on my adt run in qemu =/
<pitti> infinity: when do you want the final xenial langpacks? apr 14 like on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule?
<ogra_> infinity, GRRR !
<pitti> this will need a manual full export by wgrant, so this needs to be coordinated a bit
 * ogra_ starts over with his livecd-rootfs package in the PPA with a new version number
<infinity> pitti: Apr 15, to let the world settle after the hard freeze is announced.
<pitti> infinity: ack, so I'll see to getting an export on Apr 14, and build/test/upload the debs on Apr 15
<pitti> wgrant, cjwatson: is either of you around on Apr 14 to kick off a manual xenial langpack export? (cron runs on Apr 10 and 17)
<infinity> pitti: Well, I meant export on 15, upload when it's done.   Assuming you don't mind uploading Friday night or Saturday morning.
<pitti> ok, WFM
<rbasak> Can someone retest mysql-5.7 i386 dep8 please?
<rbasak> I don't see what might have regressed so perhaps it's spurious.
<infinity> rbasak: You can.
<infinity> rbasak: If you have upload rights.
<infinity> rbasak: Click the little recyle icon next to the regression.
<infinity> (on excuses)
<ogra_> geez, so this livecd-rootfs uploads even made the image builds explode with hash sum mistmatches (superseding a PPA package in the middle of an image build seems to cause bad things)
<ogra_> *upload
<rbasak> Ah of course, sorry.
<cjwatson> pitti: I will be, though you can always pick the invocation out of lp:lp-production-configs and ask webops for it, since that's what we have to do anyway :-)
<rbasak> I can't seem to get a retry of mysql-5.7 i386 dep to go.
<rbasak> It says request submitted, but http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/m/mysql-5.7/xenial/i386/ doesn't show anything.
<cjwatson> Re-running my build-dep analysis now that gmp-gcc4 is in.
<cjwatson> germinate 2.24 pre-release deployed on pepo (new approach: not bothering with the package, just running germinate from git now)
<cjwatson> Hm, maybe I should do the same on labbu.
<rbasak> pitti: around?
<infinity> rbasak: It shows on "running".
<rbasak> Oh
<rbasak> Where's that?
<infinity> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-mysql-5.7
<infinity> rbasak: The results pages only show completed runs.
<rbasak> Ah, I didn't know about that page. Thanks!
<infinity> (Which isn't super intuitive and probably needs fixing, but there you go)
<infinity> rbasak: That page is linked from the header of all autopkgtest pages.
<Skuggen> I'm not 100% sure I'm reading it right, but it looks like main.xa_prepared_binlog_off failed, ran a second time and passed, and ran a third time and passed
<coreycb> infinity, would you be able to accept python-keystonemiddleware for xenial?  we need that to build before any of our core packages that use it get built.  we have manila and aodh in the queue too which will need keystonemiddleware.
<infinity> coreycb: What's it worth to you?
<coreycb> infinity, a lot! :)
<coreycb> infinity, aodh and manila can be rejected if there's a chance they'd get accepted too soon
<infinity> coreycb: I think I can keep track for half an hour.
<infinity> Maybe.
<coreycb> infinity, ok thanks
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ sudo mount Downloads/livecd.ubuntu-core.os.snap /mnt
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ ls -lh /mnt/boot/initrd.img-core*
<ogra_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   22 Apr  7 18:38 /mnt/boot/initrd.img-core -> initrd.img-core-0.7.39
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3,1M Apr  7 18:37 /mnt/boot/initrd.img-core-0.7.39
<ogra_> YAY !
<ogra_> infinity, thanks for the help, works now
 * ogra_ uploads livecd-rootfs 
<infinity> ogra_: NP.
<ogra_> grmpf ... and why is my branch now diverged ?
<infinity> Because you bzred incorrectly?
<infinity> bzr gooder.
<wxl> infinity: that's gooderer. get it right, dude.
<infinity> wxl: More goodestly?
<Skuggen> Goodest is an ideal to work towards, not something one can achieve
<wxl> hahahah
<infinity> goodestlier?
<wxl> more goodest?
<ogra_> heh ... because i once ran "bzr push ..parent" for whatever reason (fun how ls hides that :P )
<slangasek> your colon fell over while you were typing?
<slangasek> or is that a compose sequence?
<wxl> slangasek: ouch, that sounds painful.
<ogra_> infinity, ^^ that leaves an NBS package behind now  (ubuntu-core-generic-initrd) ... do you need a removal bug for that ?
<infinity> ogra_: No.
<ogra_> k
<infinity> WAT.
<ogra_> backport early, backport often ?
<infinity> apw: Uhm, is LBM returning, and why has this not come up?
<slangasek> cjwatson: exciting progress.  did I understand you to say that you're taking care of getting germinate backported onto ftpmaster as well?
<infinity> slangasek: ftpmaster is running germinate from git currently.
<infinity> slangasek: (so, yes)
<infinity> "backported"
<slangasek> ooooh snazzy
<slangasek> infinity: is that a recent change? when I looked before I thought I saw it using a backport package
<infinity> 10:41 < cjwatson> germinate 2.24 pre-release deployed on pepo (new approach: not bothering with the package, just running germinate from git now)
<infinity> slangasek: Very recent.
<slangasek> aha :)
<slangasek> so does that mean we're done? :)
<infinity> Not sure.  The tall redheaded fellow probably has a better idea.
<slangasek> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches is not yet asking us to demote the world
 * slangasek exercises patience
<cjwatson> slangasek: I want to finish my reanalysis of build-dependencies first, which is still running; and there's a slightly suspicious complaint in the publisher log that I want to look into
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> slangasek: pPretty close though
<slangasek> as I said, I'm exercising patience ;)
<cjwatson> Could possibly just ignore that publisher warning, since I don't think its''s harmful.
<infinity> cjwatson: The "already imported" warning?
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> It doesn't much like having germinate in two places on the module path
<cjwatson> But I think it's picking the right one
<infinity> cjwatson: Why have two?
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, packaged and not?
<infinity> cjwatson: If the only consumers on pepo are not using the git one, the simple solution would seem to be to ask IS to purge the package.
<infinity> s/not/now/
<infinity> That's the most confusing typo, and I make it all the time. :/
<cjwatson> Yeah, I might do that at some point.
<cjwatson> Made more sense for it to be installed from the package when the code was part of LP rather than the Ubuntu publisher hooks.
<cjwatson> Slightly.
<infinity> It generally makes sense for it to be installed from the package right up until you decide to mangle it in ways you can't/won't SRU.
<infinity> Then the world goes all topsy-turvy, and you wonder if maybe those devil-may-care github types have a point.
<cjwatson> It's been a bit of a pain for a while.
<infinity> And you go drink that thought away.
<cjwatson> Eventually I suppose it'll be one of the elements collected by a Mojo spec
<infinity> w/win 38
<rick_h_> slangasek: heads up the team tells me they've gotten updates uploaded for light evening reading.
<rick_h_> slangasek: and we're locking down the 2.0 release today with the release process kicking off monday to get the final debs for xenial early next week.
<rick_h_> well, locking the tree with last minute bug/help doc updates for release monday
<slangasek> rick_h_: yes, I saw the new juju-core-1 upload come in, thanks - I expect to get that re-reviewed this afternoon.  I've also started looking at the juju 2 that's in the queue; I think there are going to be some packaging changes needed there as well and will get that feedback to y'all ASAP
<rick_h_>  slangasek ty will keep an eye out so I can poke balloons and company on that.
<stgraber> would be nice if someone could review that lxd upload, I'll take care of a bunch of stuff from the queue in exchange, looks like we got a bunch of openstack bits in there.
<stgraber> ogra_: your livecd-rootfs upload's changelog doesn't say anything about that --initramfs-compression=none, what's that for?
<stgraber> ogra_: and is that in an ubuntu-core specific code path in that hook? kinda hard to tell with the limited diff context
<cjwatson> slangasek: OK, I'm happy with the analysis output now
<cjwatson> slangasek: so I think it's up to you to flip the switch :-)  in LP, it's a matter of "xenial = lp.load('/ubuntu/xenial'); xenial.strict_supported_component_dependencies = False; xenial.lp_save()' - and I presume I can leave the seeds up to you
<cjwatson> slangasek: pepo, nusakan, and snakefruit all have current germinate
<cjwatson> slangasek: caveat: I will shortly be deciding that the pub is a more fun place to be
<slangasek> cjwatson: cool - otp, can you hang around 10-15 minutes before pubbing?
<cjwatson> I imagine that would be tolerable
<slangasek> cjwatson: ok, launchpading done \o/
<slangasek> cjwatson: now, sorry, what did you mean regarding seeds?  Are there specific things your analysis points to needing changed, or do you just mean about explicitly seeding things we decide we don't actually want to drop?
<balloons> rick_h, slangasek, I realized juju-core 2.0~beta3-0ubuntu2 is still in the queue. stokachu is going to upload the updated version of that one now too.  So hopefully the changes needed will be small -- I believe Martin carried over your other feedback
<balloons> So 2.0~beta3-0ubuntu2 can be rejected
<stokachu> uploading now
<cjwatson> slangasek: there's a follow-build-depends flag in the seeds, which xnox's patch adds
<cjwatson> I mean adds support for
<cjwatson> that was half the point of the germinate upgrade
<slangasek> cjwatson: ohhh yes, that bit :)
<slangasek> right, I'll bzr commit now ;)
<slangasek> (done)
<cjwatson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/252195150/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.libvirt_1.3.1-1ubuntu9_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> looks promising
<cjwatson> not specifically libvirt I mean, but "deb http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu xenial main universe"
<cjwatson> oh yeah, no-follow-build-depends, not follow-build-depends
<cjwatson> all right, so the LP bit looks good, I don't see this going horribly wrong from here; c-m should all update in a bit, SMS me if there's some kind of explosion
<slangasek> cjwatson: have a nice pubbing!
<slangasek> cjwatson: and thanks :)
<cjwatson> slangasek: np.  hopefully tomorrow, to cap off the week, we can flip the switch on advertising by-hash too
<slangasek> cjwatson: nice!
<superm1> cyphermox, infinity, here is a mockup of that thing we talked about using Provides some time back for signed packages so you don't need to rebuild -signed if EFI binary didn't change.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/15679345/
<superm1> comments welcome
<superm1> (obviously hashes to build against would be notated in debian/hashes.mk and be what gets updated in -signed packages)
<bdmurray> infinity: when do release notes for a release get created?
<slangasek> Binary only movements to universe (ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> [...]
<slangasek> golang-1.6
<slangasek> oops
<stgraber> well, you got what you asked for with that new policy :)
<stgraber> but yeah, that one probably should be seeded in supported or something :)
<slangasek> I thought we determined that one was a false-positive due to wrong built-using
<stgraber> is C-M aware of built-using?
<slangasek> yes
<stgraber> ah, neat
<stgraber> micahg, Laney: bug 1567682
<ubot5`> bug 1567682 in trusty-backports "Please backport cgroup-lite 1.11 (universe) from xenial" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567682
<stgraber> I'll need that one acked before I can backport LXC 2.0 to trusty, AFAIK it's the only bit that needs backporting to unblock 2.0
<tumbleweed> bdmurray: gah, my SRU FTBFS :( ^^ fixed python-setproctitles in the queue. I used -v, so the LP bug is still included in the changes. I can't remember if that's correct?
<stgraber> holding off on those maas binaries, they're empty (template + postinst only for d-i) so arch:any seems a bit wrong
<stgraber> oh well, apparently someone else was happy with them :)
<bdmurray> tumbleweed: the LP bug was included
<tumbleweed> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> tumbleweed: I was trying to say yes that seems correct.
<tumbleweed> ah, thanks :)
<cjwatson> slangasek: well, that sure is a lot of demotions
<slangasek> :-)
<cjwatson> slangasek: are you going to announce this change?  seems -devel-announce worthy
<slangasek> cjwatson: yes, planning to.  Had thought to only announce it on ubuntu-devel, but happy to be persuaded it's u-d-a material
<slangasek> yeah, looking at recent archives I can see it's a good fit
<cjwatson> I'm thinking it's the sort of thing developers who aren't paying attention to everything day-to-day would want to know about in case it affects their builds, or to remember to undo Ubuntu-specific bodges in merges
 * nacc agrees with the latter
<Kamilion> can someone point me to docs on "built-using" ?
<Kamilion> my google queries are not coming back with anything useful.
<tumbleweed> Kamilion: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-built-using
<Kamilion> tumbleweed: thanks.
<AlbertA> hi all - how can I get the mir upload approved?
<doko> how did libquvi suddenly build?
<doko> ahh, it's libquvi-scripts which still has the deb-waits
<slangasek> doko: archive reorg happened, and I retried it because I knew that's what was sticking it
<slangasek> don't worry, no lua promotions ;)
<infinity> bdmurray: A long time ago.
<infinity> slangasek: I don't see golang trying to demote.
<slangasek> infinity: I seedededed it
<slangasek> seems a worthy top-level package to have in the development seed
<infinity> slangasek: I like that all the dh-* helpers fall out too.  We might want to seed a few of those. :)
<infinity> Like dh-autoreconf, dh-systemd, etc.
<infinity> Basically, anything that isn't a dh-$language addon.
<slangasek> infinity: well, if you wish, though I'm not sure why you care about security support for dh-autoreconf ;)
 * rbasak thinks up ways to inject malicious code via dh-autoreconf
<slangasek> rbasak: more malicious than injecting m4 into the developer's eyeballs?
<rbasak> :-)
<infinity> slangasek: I was thinking less about *security* support and more about a statement of supported tools in general, but meh.
<slangasek> infinity: right, so feel free, honestly.  I'm not sure how weight that particular meaning of "main" carries nowadays, especially in light of the change we just made, but it's not like we *have* to demote all of these
<infinity> slangasek: Sure.  We might want to have a quick pow-wow where $more_than_one_sane_person just runs down the list and makes a quick argument for demote-vs-seed before we demote the lot.
<slangasek> infinity: *-perl: demote
<infinity> slangasek: Or, decide that we don't care and it can all go, and skip the rest of the meeting.
<slangasek> anything on this list that's owned by Foundations: demote ;-)
<infinity> slangasek: See, I don't care about perl modules because they also happen to be very well maintained both in CPAN and Debian, and almost never break.
<infinity> slangasek: But a lot of build tools, we touch a lot, so we're clearly "supporting" them. ;)
#ubuntu-release 2016-04-08
<slangasek> infinity: see, now I'm trying to decide if I think a package in the demotions list having an Ubuntu delta is an argument /for/, or /against/ keeping it in main
<slangasek> "someone touched it; which means it's high maintenance; let's not keep it in main where we might be expected to do more work on it than what we otherwise need to for keeping the packages we actually care about running"
<slangasek> vs.
<slangasek> "someone touched it; so we care about it; so let's promote that"
<infinity> slangasek: I lean more to the latter, obviously, but...
<slangasek> infinity: some of these stacks I'm going to go ahead with demoting, though - java builddeps, extra copy of automake, the perl stuff.  Yes perl is low-touch, but it also has high dep churn which accounts for there always being stuff in c-m for it, and we really don't promote perl
<infinity> slangasek: Yeahp, all that seems fine.
<infinity> slangasek: Pretty much anything that counts as language modules/extensions/bindings is fair game, IMO.
<infinity> slangasek: Anything in the language list we care about should be caught by runtime deps.
<infinity> If we're not using a binding, I can't see why we'd encourage users to. :P
<slangasek> dpatch
<slangasek> goodbye, dpatch
<infinity> Oh, that reminds me, I can sync lintian.
<infinity> What a glorious day.
<infinity> I've had that stupid delta for too long now.
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, before you get lost in a childlike glee, frolicking in the wonderland of demotions, care to review/accept the librtas sync?
<slangasek> eeeheHEEheehee
<slangasek> sure
<slangasek> libid3tag is owned by the kernel team?  wut
<doko> slangasek, so if archive reorg is in, I assume there is no need for y pypy FFe?
<infinity> doko: Not if it was for a build-dep.
<slangasek> um
<slangasek> FF applies to things whether or not they are seeded
<doko> this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1564088
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1564088 in pypy (Ubuntu) "FFe: update to pypy 5" [Undecided,New]
<infinity> Err, oh.  FFe.  I read that as MIR.
<infinity> That said, pypy is on the source demotion list, so yay to that. :P
<tumbleweed> \o/
<infinity> tumbleweed, doko: Can someone give a more clear idea of what a new PyPy upstream release actually means, in terms of potential breakage, millions of lines changed upstream, whatever?
<infinity> Or... Someone could accept it?
<doko> already done. I took your answer as an ok
<infinity> doko:
<infinity> 18:16 < infinity> doko: Not if it was for a build-dep.
<infinity> 18:16 < slangasek> um
<infinity> 18:16 < slangasek> FF applies to things whether or not they are seeded
<infinity> 18:16 < infinity> Err, oh.  FFe.  I read that as MIR.
<tumbleweed> infinity: the diff is big
<doko> infinity, we don't rely on it. we just build one more python variant
<tumbleweed> infinity: http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2016/03/pypy-50-released.html http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2016/03/pypy-501-bugfix-released.html
<infinity> doko: Sure, but we rely on it not breaking its r-build-deps.  Can you do a quick mini-rebuild-test in a devirt PPA with the -proposed pypy and the return from $(reverse-depends -b src:pypy)?
<slangasek> doko: there is a feature freeze, which applies to all packages in the archive, and you are not on the release team; you should not be self-accepting from the unapproved queue
<doko> infinity, tumbleweed already did that, but I can do that again once it's built
<tumbleweed> infinity: that it is now building with itself (on archs with JIT) is probably a bigger statement of stability, than building anything else. If there are regressions in reverse-deps, they are likely on big endian platforms. Good news is right now there are still very few reverse-deps
<mwhudson> go 1.6.1 is going to be released on april 13 apparently
<mwhudson> does that give us enough time to get it into the archive and rebuild the things that need rebuilding before release?
<mwhudson> seems a bit tight but...
<infinity> tumbleweed: I count 21.  So, yes, not a lot, but still worth making sure iz all good.
<infinity> mwhudson: No.
<mwhudson> infinity: drat
<infinity> mwhudson: Anything that's on images absolutely can't be rebuilt in that window, since final images *should* be produced on the 13th or earlier, if all goes well.
<mwhudson> infinity: ok, i'll upload the fix now then i guess
<infinity> mwhudson: And half-rebuilding is likely worse, from a paperwork perspective.
<infinity> slangasek: If golang-1.6 was slated for demotion until you seeded it, we have a bug.
<mwhudson> infinity: yeah, i knew that there was a day where the images should have been made but i didn't know when it was
<infinity> slangasek: (base)adconrad@nosferatu:~$ apt-cache show lxd | grep Built-Using
<infinity> Built-Using: golang-1.6 (= 1.6-0ubuntu4)
<mwhudson> infinity: do you have or know how to make a list of "go things that are on images"? i think it's just lxd but i certainly don't know
<infinity> slangasek: I knew we'd fixed that on the dh-golang side (thanks, mwhudson), so I was a bit confused by your statement.
<infinity> mwhudson: If you have a list of all things you need to rebuild, "seeded-in-ubuntu $thing" will give you the answers.
<mwhudson> infinity: mdeslaur is getting me that list apparently :-)
<infinity> slangasek: And, indeed, gccgo-6 also wants to demote, and it should be in the built-using for the powerpc binaries of lxd.
<infinity> slangasek: So something's wrong here.
<slangasek> infinity: hmm.  which version of lxd are you looking at?
<slangasek> was that fixed in -0ubuntu2 binaries or only in -0ubuntu3?
<slangasek> infinity: it appears to be fixed only in -0ubuntu3, so if I was looking at a !proposed report, it would still have shown
<infinity> (base)adconrad@nosferatu:~$ apt-cache show lxd | egrep '^Version|^Built-Using'
<infinity> Version: 2.0.0~rc9-0ubuntu2
<infinity> Built-Using: golang-1.6 (= 1.6-0ubuntu4)
<infinity> Was fixed quite a while ago...
<slangasek> ok, I don't know *what* version I'm looking at here
<slangasek> apparently I have very outofdate sources
<slangasek> infinity: ok yes, I see it in 2.0.0~rc9-0ubuntu2
<bdmurray> infinity: I mean when in the release cycle as I was thinking about using that type of URL for bug 1535098.
<ubot5`> bug 1535098 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Xenial) "Uninformative link in Release Notes window" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535098
<infinity> bdmurray: The ReleaseNotes page tends to get a skeleton put up pretty early.  It could be day of opening, if you need that, though.
<infinity> (It would be mostly empty, but that's fine)
<slangasek> infinity: however, I do *not* see gccgo-6 in the demotions list?
<slangasek> only gccgo-5
<slangasek> infinity: were you deliberately creating a justified debian/changelog? :)
<slangasek> "* [Drop] liboftd1 and libofdt-dev from debian/* as upstream removed it."  well since upstream removed /them/, I assume that you were doing this deliberately
<slangasek> infinity: is the difference between the requested librtas 1.4 and the uploaded librtas 2.0.0 the library versioning fix?
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, plus bugfixes pushed upstream by me.
<infinity> slangasek: (All of which we already carried in patches)
<slangasek> infinity: accepted
<infinity> slangasek: As for libofdt, it has/had no rdeps, so seemed sane to get the upstream dropping into the LTS, so we didn't have 5 more years of people tempted to link to it. ;)
<slangasek> infinity: agreed
<slangasek> infinity: Unfeature Freeze Exception granted
<infinity> slangasek: Ta.
<slangasek> ^^ unblocks the oldest dep-wait in xenial-proposed, if anyone wants
<xnox> Laney, superm1 - ^
<xnox> cjwatson, thanks for fixing up germinate. i now see what you meant. thanks!
<davmor2> sbeattie, slangasek: hey guys whose the best person to talk to about sb-setup?
<ogra_> stgraber, well, live-build/ubuntu-core/hooks is clearly a snappy path ... and i also mention the snappy os-snap in the changelog text ... the --initramfs-compression=none option is to work around a bug in live-build where it blindly compresses every initrd file in /boot it finds, infinity is on that one ... kind of unfortunate that you let in the initramfs-tools-ubuntu-core without the livecd-rootfs changes :/
<ogra_> stgraber, i'm a bit unsure what to do now, i need this change to move on with other work, do you want me to uncommit and overwrite the livecd-rootfs change for another changelog line about --initramfs-compression=none ?
<ogra_> Err:15 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 Packages
<ogra_>   Writing more data than expected (9539746 > 9539732)
<ogra_> Fetched 15.4 MB in 2s (6504 kB/s)
<ogra_> Reading package lists...
<ogra_> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Writing more data than expected (9539746 > 9539732)
<ogra_> cjwatson, ^^^ any idea what that is ? i see it on the amd64 livefs builder for snappy rootfs builds
<cjwatson> ogra_: see #ubuntu-devel
<ogra_> oops, i'm blind, thanks :)
<cjwatson> should be fixed fairly permanently for xenial later today
<ogra_> interesting that only amd64 exposes it though
<ogra_> my other images built fine
<cjwatson> shrug
<cjwatson> I could spend hours debugging a timing issue or I could finish getting the fix rolled out
<cjwatson> and it will almost certainly be a timing issue
<ogra_> yeah, i didnt mean to ask you to research it ... just a curious fact :)
<cjwatson> the builds will have happened at slightly different times
<xnox> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> xnox, w00t :)
<Saviq> thanks a bunch
 * xnox waits for next bot message
<xnox> doko, ^ merged boost build, after that builds we can drop boost-mpi-source
<xnox> granted that was simple s/WITHOUT_MPI=yes/WITHOUT_MPI=no/ and regenerate control
<Mirv> pitti: would you have time to binNEW review https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-050/+sourcepub/6280693/+listing-archive-extra still today? qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin was renamed to the qml-module-* naming scheme so that transitional packages could be dropped after 16.04 LTS. the 4 QML modules inside the old package were split to separate binaries. additiona
<Mirv> lly  libubuntutoolkit5-private-dev is new.
<pitti> Mirv: err, PPAs don't have binNEW..
<pitti> and it's not in xenial's new (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=0)
<pitti> Mirv: so what do you want me to do?
<Mirv> pitti: train bypasses binNEW queue, so we have a deal we must request binNEW review by an archive admin before hitting publish button. it's also mentioned at the top of the diff https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1095/2016-04-04_04:48:47/xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/packaging_changes.diff
<Mirv> pitti: treat the new binary packages in that PPA as if they were in xenial queue.
<pitti> Mirv: qml-module-ubuntu-layouts is one such package I think; it's missing a Breaks: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin (<< ${source:Version})
<Mirv> pitti: right. it wouldn't be enough that the transitional package unconditionally depends on all the four qml-module-*, all four have Replaces: and one of them (qml-module-ubuntu-components) has also Breaks:?
<pitti> Mirv: is it on purpose that qml-module-ubuntu-components does not depend on the new qml-module-ubuntu-layouts?
<Mirv> pitti: yes, the components doesn't necessarily need layouts, while it does need performancemetrics
<pitti> Mirv: Breaks:+Replaces: is the standard dpkg way to declare that files have moved, yes
<pitti> Breaks: is missing for the other split out qml-module-* apparenlty too
<Mirv> pitti: yes, as I mentioned, the rest three have only Replaces
<pitti> (four)
<pitti> all split out packages are missing it, only the renamed qml-module-ubuntu-components has it
<Mirv> pitti: the components has Breaks, the qml-module-ubuntu-test + qml-module-ubuntu-layouts + qml-module-ubuntu-performancemetrics (three) have just Replaces
 * pitti wants a diff | remove-wrap-and-sort-noise
<rbasak> pitti: wrap-and-sort both ends of the diff?
<pitti> rbasak: err, wrap-and-sort works on a diff? I thought it only works on a source tree
<rbasak> Ah, I see your point. I didn't connect it with queue reviewing.
<pitti> Mirv: ok, the rest looks good to me
<pitti> rbasak: ah, I could find and download both sources and mangle them both, but that feels a bit error prone
<pitti> (and also much effort)
<Mirv> pitti: thank you a lot for the review. so, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15687913/ would be good enough?
<pitti> Mirv: yes; in theory it should also work without the Breaks:, but I'd feel better if we play it by the book
<Mirv> pitti: ok, thank you!
<infinity> pitti: Replaces without Breaks or Conflicrs is dangerous, because it lets you get into a situation where you can remove files entirely.  So, the "book" exists for a reason. ;)
<infinity> (Install A, install B (overwrite files from A), remove B, A is still configured, but missing files)
<pitti> infinity: right, hence my insistance of adding it :)
<slangasek> davmor2: by sb-setup you mean Secure Boot?  you probably want cyphermox or myself
<cyphermox> hello?
<davmor2> slangasek, cyphermox: yeah so sb-setup is playing up on xenial in the end I had to do a trusty install to setup the microsoft keys.  The script doesn't seem to have access to /sys/firmware/efi/efivars or something like that off the top of my head which seems to be a recurring issue looking at the 5 digit bug reports from trusty etc
<davmor2> slangasek, cyphermox: I'm pretty sure it did work on xenial earlier in the release though but I could be dreaming
<slangasek> davmor2: oh, you're talking about a script for secureboot setup of vms?  I don't know about the script you're using then
<cyphermox> ah, vm stuff
<cyphermox> davmor2: the same from ubuntu-qa-tools?
<davmor2> slangasek: well I saw you and sbeattie on previous bugs hence pinging the two of you first :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: that is the one I'm using
<davmor2> let me grab the links
<cyphermox> ok
<davmor2> cyphermox: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/qa-regression-testing/master/files/head:/notes_testing/secure-boot following the steps for microsoft keys from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/SecureBoot
<ogra_> stgraber, so is theer any chance for me to get that livecd-rootfs approved, i really need to alnd the onther changes (and get usable imaghes again now that initramfs-tools-ubuntu-core dropped the package i mention uin the livecd-rootfs changelog)
<ogra_> *need to land the other ... geez my typing
<seb128> ok, we know it's late, but what's the release team opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1552424 being doable or not? awe got the n-m update done and it seems to work for the few of us who tested it (there was an issue when ofono was active that has a fix now)
 * ogra_ really didnt üplan a fridayish nightshift :(
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1552424 in network-manager-vpnc (Ubuntu) "[FFE] NetworkManager 1.2-beta" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> stgraber, infinity, slangasek, pitti, ^ opinions?
<seb128> cyphermox said he could sponsor/landing the update today if it's acked
<infinity> ogra_: Lemme look at it.
<infinity> ogra_: Can you commit your changes?
<ogra_> infinity, thanks ... i'm happy to add an addendum to the next upload for the --initramfs-compression=none if required (which seenms to be what stgraber complained about)
<ogra_> infinity, the next set you mean ?
<infinity> ogra_: No, the current upload.
<ogra_> did i forget to push ?!?!
<ogra_> damn
<ogra_> infinity, pushed
 * ogra_ hugs infinity 
<ogra_> argh ... please reject the next one ... typo
 * ogra_ has a re-upload ready
<Laney> you can upload already
<ogra_> then the version would clash
<Laney> nein
<Laney> not in the queue
<Laney> but someone rejected it anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> better :)
<infinity> Self-accepting d-i be, just a kernel ABI bump.[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D before I run off
<apw> infinity, ta
<xnox> lolz
<cyphermox> seb128: do we haz a go yet ? ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, no, no reply from r-t :-/
<cyphermox> and then my question is, did anyone try running the autopkgtests yet before we upload? just in case there's an obvious failure?
<seb128> I didn't
<cyphermox> but I'll kick it off now from awe's PPA
<cyphermox> on the bright side, I think I have a decent-ish hack to handle the swap creation
<pitti> xnox: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/252853765/boost1.58_1.58.0+dfsg-5ubuntu2_1.58.0+dfsg-5ubuntu3.diff.gz
<pitti> xnox: is the archive reorg in place now/
<pitti> ?
<nacc> pitti: yeah, slangasek turned it on yesterday
<nacc> pitti: we did the same to php7.0 yesterday
<pitti> ah, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg looks quite a bit cleaner now
<xnox> pitti, yes
<pitti> seb128: sorry, was in long meeting (together with the rest of the foundations team); probably easy enough to test eth, some wlan, and vpn; but interaction with modemmanager and 3G sticks/cards is quite a bit more hairy, how muc testing did those get?
<seb128> pitti, unsure, I've asked awe to join the channel
<seb128> he started by updating to 1.2 for touch
<pitti> hm, we have not one but two PPAs
<seb128> yeah, it's a bit chaotic
<pitti> this seems like a giant step to mission-critical infra at this point, and the doors close next week..
<seb128> it was left over for a month since cyphermox had other priorities
<seb128> yeah :-/
<seb128> I though it would be done during my vac
<pitti> when we discussed this a month ago, it sounded liek this was prep work for y, and not a goal for x
<seb128> but didn't
<seb128> well, touch team really need/want it, so they are going to get it in their overlay
<cyphermox> pitti: I did do a quick test, and I otherwise have hardware to test it
<seb128> and the ffe bug seems to have cyphermox/awe/stgraber agreeing it would be good to get in the LTS
<seb128> it's indeed late at this point
<stgraber> I just granted the FFe btw
<seb128> unsure what's best
<seb128> stgraber, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ go crazy ;-)
<pitti> seb128: well, NM is primarily a desktop thing, so if cyphermox and you are happy about it and want it, I have no reason to veto it other than being cautious
<seb128> it makes me nervous
<seb128> but since the stack holders seem to agree it's a good idea I tried to help pushing it
<stgraber> I still find it very risky this late but I think we would come to regret not having 1.2 in the LTS just from a maintenance point of view down the line
<pitti> well, NM itself doesn't appear to be that much maintenance intense really
<pitti> given that it's "just" mostly glue between kernel subsystems, plugins, and drivers (which is where the hairy bits are)
<pitti> but new plugins, changed plugin APIs etc. sound more risky
<stgraber> pitti: well, the state of VPNs pre-1.2 kinda sucks and we've had corporate users complain for quite a while, 1.2 finally fixes that API
<pitti> I don't mean that there isn't a lot that can go wron wit the update, jsut that it shouldn't be very hw specific in general
<pitti> stgraber: ah, that sounds like another good reason to upgrade then
<stgraber> anyway, I would absolutely have liked this to be done before the beta so we could have had proper user testing and think it's terrible that we have to land it so late
<pitti> just don't break the Canonical VPN :)
<stgraber> pitti: Canonical VPN was tested :)
<seb128> yeah, I tested it as well today
<pitti> rolling back this entire stack would certainly be an interesting exercise :)
<pitti> wow, 5 months and not much happened on the desktop, and now is when all the new shinyness comes in :-)
<seb128> stgraber, agreed :-/
<stgraber> so I expect everyone involved to take a very close look at bugs and IRC comments post-upload and keep on top of those issues as broken network on a release media is a major problem and would be very very bad for an LTS
<pitti> (mostly kidding of course, TGIF)
<seb128> +1
<pitti> call for testing/feedback on u-devel@ might also be a good idea
<stgraber> definietley
<pitti> people with USB sticks, tethering, etc.
<pitti> I'll certainly test tethering and VPN, but I figure many people can/will do that easily too
<pitti> beyond that, I don't really have more exotic hw
<cyphermox> I already used wired tethering and VPN
<awe> which VPN?
<awe> just openvpn?
<cyphermox> openvpn and vpnc
<awe> k
<pitti> cyphermox: ah; I've never tried bluetooth tethering, that sounds like a nice thing to play with too
<pitti> anyway, let's keep an eye out for bugs then
<awe> I can give that a try...  by default, does BT tethering use PAN or DUN now?
<pitti> cyphermox, awe: thanks for your work there!
<awe> np
<stgraber> I'll test weird OpenVPN when this lands, since I'm on an IPv6-only network with IPv6-only VPNs :)
<pitti> I figure that FFE also applies with tracking the next snapshots up to 1.2 final
<pitti> (which we certainly should do too then, as SRU for the remaining ones)
<awe> we *really* need this to land on the phone, and I wasn't looking forward to having a non-ubuntu version land there
<stgraber> pitti: yeah, it does and I certainly expect any upstream change to be uploaded immediately so we can keep the final delta as small as possible
<awe> k
<awe> we're at rc1
<awe> I expect final within the next few days
<awe> ( if not today )
<awe> I need to test hotspot on the phones again this afternoon
<cyphermox> well, we're going to upload pre-final, and worst case SRU futher bug fixes later
<cyphermox> I'll do that right after lunch
<pitti> yeah, 1.1.93 -> 1.20 seems like a reasonable SRU
<pitti> (if it doesn't get released by next Tuesday or so)
<awe> ok, sounds ok to me too
<pitti> 1.0.4 -> 1.2 would not be an SRU OTOH
<pitti> so if I won't get any network on Monday morning, you'll find me at a beach with a basketball court
<awe> ;)-
 * pitti waves good bye, time for meeting some friends and have dinner
<mgz> slangasek: poke about juju uploads. there's a fresh 1.X in the NEW queue and I don't think you need any more answers on 2.0?
<slangasek> mgz: hi - sorry, I didn't get very far with it yesterday.  It's front and center for me today
<balloons> slangasek, awesome. BTW, in response to those build depends not needing to be in main -- are we ok with leaving them in universe? And thus, per your concern around https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-core/+bug/1545913/comments/20, we don't even need to pursue including those golang depends in main right?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1545913 in juju-core (Ubuntu) "[FFe] juju-core 2.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> infinity: when you're back; roaksoax would probably need a respin of the server image so sabdfl can test the two new MaaS options added to the boot menu
<cyphermox> we just added maas-*-udeb that was missing in server-ship
<cyphermox> was there some other thing to update from the updated seed?
<cyphermox> or slangasek:  ^
<slangasek> balloons: they can't remain in universe; we don't put build-deps in main anymore, but we do pull built-using into main, which covers the golang-embedded-code case.  However, I saw rick_h_'s reply on the bug saying that he thought these were covered by the split out of bundled code into separate source packages so they may not need an MIR but I need to confirm from the source that these were pre-e
<slangasek> xisting bundled code as opposed to newly-introduced deps
<doko> slangasek, so should we give teams time to choose what do explicitly seed before we remote the packages?
<slangasek> cyphermox: not sure what you're asking re: seeds, sorry; are you just asking if there are other pending seed changes that would be pulled into a respin?  I don't know if there are or not, but that shouldn't impact whether you respin AFAIK
<slangasek> doko: the suggestion from infinity yesterday was that we get two sets of eyeballs to sanity check the things we're demoting, for anything that we might know we want to keep.  I'm ok with that for the hard cases, and have been gleefully demoting for the easy cases (i.e.: tex, python2, perl, java, and extra C libraries).
<balloons> slangasek, yes they are pre-existing, and it's what we worked out with Jamie so as to not introduce a bunch of new packages this late in the cycle. However, I'm confused. Reading the annouce from earlier, my assumption is our golang depends can now go into universe next cycle, and we can add them as build-depends then for juju. This will make development much easier. Correct?
<balloons> So I'm confused when you say "they can't remain in universe"
<slangasek> doko: beyond that, I don't think we need to give teams a set time
<doko> ok
<cyphermox> slangasek: sorry no, I'm asking if there's any other thing (like a metapackage update) that needs doing for server-ship to apply to a respin
<slangasek> balloons: ok, so what was just announced is a change so that packages *only* used at build-time for other packages in main do not need to be in main.  However, this doesn't apply to any golang build-dependencies, ever, because the code is statically linked at build time
<slangasek> balloons: which means that those packages need to be part of what the security team supports (== in main)
<slangasek> cyphermox: ah, no - server-ship is taken "directly" from seeds
<cyphermox> ok, I thought so, I just got afraid I was forgetting something
<balloons> slangasek, :-( You got me super excitied by the annoucement. Hmm
<cyphermox> I'll merge roaksoax's seed change now, and we can respin shortly
<slangasek> balloons: all your build-deps still result in code running on end users' systems when they install packages from main, no free pass for you ;)
<balloons> slangasek, yes, you are technically correct. But in theory, the resulting codebase could be blessed by security, removing the need to pull all those golang depends into main eh? That's a bigger discussion, and I won't sidetrack the work now
<slangasek> balloons: ok, in theory the Security Team could completely reverse their position on golang code bundling, but I don't think that would have anything to do with the archive reorg change, either way ;)
<balloons> slangasek, anyways, thanks for the explanation. Still, the announce is good news for many folks
<balloons> :-)
<tyhicks> hello! sorry for nagging but I'd like to request a set of eyes on FFe bug #1561762 again
<ubot5`> bug 1561762 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "[FFe] AppArmor 2.11 Beta 1 for policy namespace stacking and bug fixes" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561762
<slangasek> tyhicks: I can have a look just as soon as I complete a feedback cycle for juju 2.0
<tyhicks> thanks slangasek
<slangasek> tyhicks: (which is measured in hours, not minutes or days)
<tyhicks> slangasek: ack - not a problem
<xnox> why does ubuntu think it is 18:21 in london and not 19:21?
 * xnox is being trolled by indicator-datetime
<slangasek> balloons, rick_h_: MIRs for universe build-deps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-core/+bug/1545913/comments/23
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1545913 in juju-core (Ubuntu) "[FFe] juju-core 2.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> slangasek, thank you. I will file the MIR's; as Jamie notes, it sounds like they can be given a less time consuming review, so presumably this doesn't extend the time required for juju to get in by much
<slangasek> balloons: as I said in the comment, the MIR can happen in parallel, but should be done ASAP so that we can promote the deps to main prior to release
<balloons> slangasek, ahh, so you won't hold juju itself being accepted into main atm?
<slangasek> balloons: I will not, there's no need to
<slangasek> still reviewing the rest of the packaging (which I should be done with imminently), but the build-deps don't block the FFe
<balloons> slangasek, that's very gracious, thank you. I'll make sure the MIR's get reviewed asap
<lamont> infinity: you around?
<cyphermox> awe: seb128:  ^
<slangasek> balloons: ./usr/bin/juju-upgrade-mondo
<slangasek> balloons: we should probably upgrade that by 3 to mongo instead?
<infinity> lamont: Yeah.
<balloons> slangasek, yea, mongodb is a sore spot for debian/ubuntu as a whole, and juju is wrapped up in that
<slangasek> balloons: I'm pointing out the spelling error in the symlink which will probably cause the command to not be found ;)
<balloons> slangasek, ohh, heh
<balloons> :-)
<slangasek> "upgrade that by 3" --> d,e,f,g
<lamont> infinity: thoughts on my distro-info?  you gonna track me down and hurt me if I upload it?
<balloons> interestingly enough, grep shows that's not the only place someone has made that mistake
<balloons> outside of that repo / package though
<infinity> lamont: Maybe. :)
<lamont> infinity: ack
<lamont> I'll get back to you on that pain vs reward thing
<slangasek> juju-upgrade-mambo
<infinity> slangasek: ARGH.
<slangasek> infinity: ?
<infinity> slangasek: I now have "juju loves mambo" stuck in my head.
<slangasek> hahahaha
 * knome facepalms
<stgraber> can anyone take a look at my lxd upload, pretty trivial packaging fix/improvement
<infinity> stgraber: Yep.
 * stgraber looks at NM
<cyphermox> oh, crap I hadn't thought of this
<infinity> cyphermox: "this"?
<cyphermox> ^ n-m-*vpn* will ftbfs for now, until NM lands
<cyphermox> ie. that openvpn that was accepted
<infinity> Oh.  Yeah, I took it as a given that they should have happened together.
<slangasek> cyphermox: well, you know the penalty for causing a FTBFS in launchpad
<infinity> Does it involve wet noodles?
<cyphermox> I get to fix it? ;)
<slangasek> oh, maybe you don't know
<cyphermox> topic then?
<slangasek> cyphermox: you get email every time doko hits the retry button, obviously ;P
<cyphermox> haha
<infinity> That only happens about 30 times before doko switching to bugging you on IRC.
<stgraber> :)
<stgraber> hmm, I think that's the first time I see this, what does "<!nocheck>" mean in debian/control?
<stgraber> google is being pretty unhelpful
<slangasek> xnox: is there a removal bug for boost-mpi-source1.58 ?
<slangasek> stgraber: if building with DEB_BUILD_PROFILE=nocheck, this build-dep should be omitted
<slangasek> or is it DEB_BUILD_PROFILES?
<slangasek> stgraber: anyway. it's build profiles.  Wanted for archive bootstrapping, and has been generalized
<infinity>    Built-Using header[5].  (This is an uncommon case; the vast majority of
<infinity>    the affected packages are written in go
<infinity> slangasek: Hahahhaa.
<stgraber> slangasek: interesting, thanks
<infinity> slangasek: No, the vast majority of those cases (not including static inclusion from gcc itself) would be boost. :P
<infinity> slangasek: And I don't think anyone's ever proposed properly caring about that.
<stgraber> cyphermox: I would just like to point out that this diff is absolutely insane :)
<slangasek> infinity: ah, well.  boost is in main (now completely), so
<cyphermox> stgraber: upstream diff?
<slangasek> infinity: but I do see libiberty on the demotions list right now, somebody should fix some packaging somewhere
<stgraber> cyphermox: the diff from current nm to new nm, 6MB large when compressed :)
<cyphermox> yeah :/
<stgraber> anyway, packaging changes look plausible and the upstream code was tested, so I'll let that stuff in :)
<cyphermox> stgraber: again, I am sorry you had to see this
<stgraber> cyphermox: well, the debian/* diff was actually okay, just took a while to filter things, then look at upstream changelog and assume that it's not lying because reading through the actual upstream diff would have taken ages
<cyphermox> yep
<slangasek> balloons: so, why does this juju-core 2.0 not build-depend on golang-github-lxc-lxd-dev ?
<balloons> slangasek, when we first made this package, it didn't exist in the archive. I have the initial list I shared with Jamie about what depends we have and where they are. Some for instance, do exist upstream, others were in the xenial proposed queue at the time.
<balloons> upstream, as in debian
<slangasek> balloons: ok, so that package does exist now, is in main, and is there expressly for juju's consumption (per stgraber).  I won't block the FFe on this but this should definitely get fixed for release
<stgraber> balloons: that -dev package has been in the archive for the past 4 months :)
<stgraber> (added on December 10th)
<balloons> slangasek, absolutely. I intend to depend on whatever we possibly can for release
<balloons> stgraber, ohh, it must have been another package I'm thinking of then. Let's check my notes
<slangasek> balloons: how do we track this to make sure it gets done?  Do you want me to open a critical bug against juju-core?
<balloons> I know some of your packages you did for lxd that were in the queue we needed
<stgraber> yeah, those were only recently processed, LXD is now building entirely from archive packages (as of last week)
<balloons> slangasek, we have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-core/+bug/1508120, but it covers everything
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1508120 in juju-core (Ubuntu) "please break out embedded code copies into archive packages" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> balloons: yeah, let's please have something we can track against release
<balloons> right, so security's permission is based on the same; we need to depend on everything we can in the archive. I'm happy to track it in a bug targeted against release.
<slangasek> balloons: if you open that bug, I can in the meantime finish this review ;)
<balloons> and stgraber, indeed, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15569917/. I noted it was in the archive.. Whoops!
<balloons> but slangasek ^^ that's the initial assesment I did
<balloons> slangasek, ack, on it
<balloons> so it was  golang-gopkg-lxc-go-lxc.v2 I was thinking of
<stgraber> taking this one ^
<balloons> slangasek, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-core/+bug/1568148.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1568148 in juju-core (Ubuntu) "Juju packaging for xenial must depend on everything in the archive" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> balloons: thanks
<slangasek> balloons: why does nothing from juju-core 2.0 depend on juju-mongodb?
<stgraber> slangasek: because the client doesn't use mongodb
<slangasek> stgraber: the juju-2.0 package also ships jujud, which isn't "client" AIUI
<stgraber> slangasek: it's the juju daemon/server which does and that part of juju is distributed as binary outside of the archive
<slangasek> and it ships /usr/bin/juju-upgrade-mondo; does that work remotely?
<stgraber> oh, fun
<balloons> slangasek, also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-mongodb/+bug/1557852
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1557852 in juju-mongodb (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] juju-mongodb3.2 in xenial, wily, and trusty" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<stgraber> ok, I guess we need a juju person to clarify then, I've always been told that jujud was downloaded directly over simplestreams and not coming from the archive
<slangasek> (NB jujud being in the client package isn't new; and it used to be juju-local that depended on juju-mongodb, and juju-local is going away)
<balloons> so sinzui, can you shed light on slangasek's question about why we don't depend on mongodb?
<balloons> or perhaps some history at least :-)
<sinzui> hi slangasek I see you have asked question that I and the juju techincal board has asked.
<sinzui> slangasek: 1. We don't recommend users using --upload-tools. it si fore development and we certainly do not support users upload jujuds we have not built and tested
<sinzui> slangasek: There is an open bug on juju-core asking if we should remove --upload-tools. at least, separate jujud from the juju client
<slangasek> ok
<sinzui> slangasek: as the the upgrade-mongo command., that is a client plugin. It allows the client to request an upgrade
<balloons> right, the supported workflow is bootrstrapping with client, client fetches jujud
<balloons> err, bootstrapped server
<infinity> OOI, what's my trust path on stuff obtained via simplestreams?
<sinzui> balloons: acutally the client can only fetch a juju using the sync-tools command. the agents come from the cloud. bootstrap arranges for the server to fetch the juju from the cloud via cloud-init. Windows, OS X and Centos users never use a jujud
<sinzui> (centos users can theoretically upload jujuds because Go only knows linux, not linix serivatives)
<slangasek> sinzui: balloons: rick_h_: ^^
<balloons> :-)
<sinzui> infinity: The Ubuntu agents are created in a private PPA. the windows and centos agents are created on a dedicated builder on canonistack
<balloons> slangasek, infinity, stgraber et la release, thank you for all of your help on getting juju-core in shape to be accepted, and of course for all the reviews. I definitely appreciate it, and I know the rest of the team feels the same way
<balloons> sinzui, that would be an interesting graphic to show those clear seperations.. You have the client, agent, and server
<sinzui> infinity: The agents are signed/published by Jerff. We humans do not have the keys
<sinzui> The server si strictly Ubuntu and starting with xenial, only 64bit ubuntu.
<slangasek> pet peeve: just because I just removed the source package from the last Ubuntu pocket that contained it does not mean LP should error out when I try to close the already existing bug task
<jderose> tseliot: tjaalton: wondering if either of you have anything thoughts on this, have encountered it on Xenial (or previous releases) - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1564156
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1564156 in System76 "xenial: invalid opcode when using llvmpipe" [Critical,Triaged]
<slangasek> xnox: you have some component mismatches to fix from boost
 * infinity looks suspiciously at his dist-upgrade pulling in qml-module-ubuntu*
<tjaalton> jderose: on skylake? i think it's triggered by llvm 3.8
<tjaalton> bug 1553174
<ubot5`> bug 1553174 in llvm-toolchain-3.8 (Ubuntu) "mesa llvmpipe tests fail on Skylake" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553174
<tjaalton> jderose: commented on it, and with that I'm off :)
<Ukikie> New geoip-database if someone is sync happy.
<infinity> Hey look at that, it has fixes for my carrier. :P
 * infinity syncs.
<slangasek> I guess someone-notme accepted the juju-core binaries?
<infinity> slangasek: Tweren't I.
<infinity> NEW was binary-free when I landed there.
<Ukikie> infinity: Thanks!
<slangasek> sinzui, balloons: so to be clear, if juju-mongodb is always pulled via simplestreams, there will be no juju-mongodb package pulled in as a dependency on the client, and the juju server packages are built in a private ppa; why are we doing multiple parallel juju-mongodb packages in the archive at all for xenial? (i.e. juju-mongodb2.6 currently in NEW, + juju-mongodb update to 3.2)
<sinzui> slangasek: The jujud in streams will use apt to install the best juju-mongodb available for the respective ubuntu release
<slangasek> sinzui: ah, ok
<infinity> slangasek: boost c-m mess should be fixed.
<infinity> (after the usual delay)
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15701043/
<slangasek> infinity: aha
<slangasek> closing LP: #1568169 then, thanks
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1568169 in boost1.58 (Ubuntu Xenial) "boost1.58 post-merge wants to promote openmpi" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568169
<infinity> (Didn't used to get rescued because it came from a universe source)
<slangasek> yup
 * infinity is going to grab dinner and then get back to work he missed while talking to doctors.
#ubuntu-release 2016-04-09
<slangasek> tyhicks: right, sorry it took so long but apparmor acked now
<slangasek> balloons, sinzui: juju-core has broken autopkgtests, that'll need fixing to get the package into xenial (lxd test calls adduser, but the declaration that root is needed was dropped)
<infinity> slangasek: Confirmed the seed fixed cleared up boost in c-m.  \o/
<slangasek> yep!
<tyhicks> slangasek: no problem - I'll upload in a bit
#ubuntu-release 2016-04-10
<flocculant> cyphermox davmor2 - trying some upgrade tests again - constantly getting hash sum mismatches on translations - but ONLY when update-manager'ing
<flocculant> pretty confident it's not a transient interweb thing btw
<darkxst> infinity, slangasek how do I get pam to spew debug messages? no matter what I try it seems mute (I have tracked this down to the following pam rule being buggy on gdm
<darkxst> auth    [success=1 default=ignore]      pam_unix.so nullok_secure) does not work with gdm
<darkxst> ^ that was meant to goto #ubuntu-devel
<flocculant> cyphermox davmor2 nvm ...
#ubuntu-release 2017-04-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdm3 (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.0-0ubuntu2] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mlucas (zesty-proposed/universe) [14.1-1 => 14.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mlucas [source] (zesty-proposed) [14.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.9-89-gbf7723e8-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nagios3 [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.5.1.dfsg-2.1ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-mate-artwork [source] (zesty-proposed) [17.04.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-tweak-tool [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-autoar [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-gnome-default-settings [source] (zesty-proposed) [17.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdm3 [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssh [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1:7.4p1-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cvs [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2:1.12.13+real-22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ebtables (trusty-proposed/main) [2.0.10.4-3ubuntu1 => 2.0.10.4-3ubuntu1.14.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: friendly-recovery (zesty-proposed/main) [0.2.34 => 0.2.35] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pastewebkit (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-7build1 => 1.0-8] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pastewebkit [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: teem (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.11.0~svn6057-1.1ubuntu2 => 1.12.0~20160122-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted teem [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.0~20160122-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.8.0-46.49] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-72.93~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted arc-theme [source] (zesty-proposed) [20170302-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntukylin-meta [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted friendly-recovery [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.35]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-control-center [sync] (zesty-proposed) [15.04.0+17.04.20170402.6-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2184+17.04.20170306 => 1.3.2190+17.04.20170327] (ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-ui-toolkit (zesty-proposed/main) [1.3.2184+17.04.20170306 => 1.3.2190+17.04.20170327] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [4.8.0-46.49]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-72.93~14.04.1]
<Mirv> ^ ubuntu-ui-toolkit and ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles above have a fix from Saviq's team targeted to zesty bug #1671449
<ubot5> bug 1671449 in Canonical System Image "Unity8 window shadows have gone missing" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671449
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2190+17.04.20170327]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-ui-toolkit [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2190+17.04.20170327]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4~rc2 => 1.4] (core) (sync)
<tjaalton> Laney, infinity: the onscripter test fail is some sort of a race in libavifile/onscripter, much easier to hit with qemu where it
<tjaalton> hrm, where it's not 100% reproducible either
<tjaalton> with xvfb-run it basically happens each time, but around 50% with Xvfb already running
<infinity> tjaalton: Fixable with a large sleep(1) hammer or something? :P
<tjaalton> no, since it doesn't help if the server is already running..
<Laney> why does the new xorg-server make this happen if it's a race in the thing being tested?
<tjaalton> i've no idea
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-autoar [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2-0ubuntu1]
<tjaalton> actually it's SDL init and not avifile that's racy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.4]
<tjaalton> ok I know how to work around this in the onscripter test..
<tjaalton> by specifying SLD_VIDEODRIVER=dummy
<tjaalton> eh
<tjaalton> SDL_
<tjaalton> doesn't need xvfb then either
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: anet (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1ubuntu1 => 0.3.3-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted anet [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3-1ubuntu2]
<ChrisTownsend> Hello, could I get someone to reject libertine in zesty-proposed?
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: By "reject", do you mean "delete"?
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Yes:)
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: I guess "reject" is used for when it's in unapproved, right?
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: Indeed.
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: Why are we deleting it?
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: We have a new build the needs to land that fixes the issue of why it won't migrate, but bileto is complaining that a version is in -proposed and won't let us continue.
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: fyi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2576
<infinity> Uhh, then bileto has a masive bug.
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: robru explained why it's this way, but it is what it is right now.
<infinity> How "fun".
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1678332
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1678332 in Bileto "Destination version check should ignore versions that were published from the same ticket" [High,Triaged]
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: So, you confirm that the libertine and ubuntu-app-launch in this new landing include all the changes currently in proposed (plus whatever new fixes)?
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Yes, absolutely.  It's the same exact silo.
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: u-a-l could probably stay, but whatever you think is best.
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: Kay.  Deleting libertine.
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: Thank you
<infinity> ChrisTownsend: GThwacked.
<infinity> s/G//
<ChrisTownsend> infinity: thanks again!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ahven (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6-1.1build1 => 2.6-1.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ahven [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-1.1build2]
<handsome_feng> Hi, could someone help approve the ubuntukylin-theme in upload queue?
<mitya57> Can somebody please look at gtk+3.0 and/or qtbase-opensource-src packages in Xenial unapproved queue? I.e. the latter is waiting since March 14th, which looks quite a long to me.
<mitya57> (I understand that these are core packages, but my changes are small and all taken from upstream / later Ubuntu releases.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed/main) [3.13.0-116.163~precise1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-116.163] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed/main) [3.19.0-85.93] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.8.0-46.49~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: onscripter (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161102-1 => 20161102-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted onscripter [source] (zesty-proposed) [20161102-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (zesty-proposed/main) [0.7.9-89-gbf7723e8-0ubuntu1 => 0.7.9-90-g61eb03fe-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<Laney> tjaalton: Aren't you worried that this is masking a real bug?
<tjaalton> i left it open and will report upstream
<tjaalton> i mean open for xorg-server
<tjaalton> would that be enough?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk-doc (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.25-7 => 1.25-7ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<tjaalton> Laney: and no I'm not too worried about the severity, since other distros seem to be running fine with it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.9-48-g1c795b9-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.9-90-g61eb03fe-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<Laney> We probably have some of the best automated testing on distro uploads
<Laney> Would be good to see it as helping you rather than being in your way IMO
<tjaalton> well it's known now
<Laney> anyway, if you're happy ...
<Laney> I just retried yorick/s390x too and it passed
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> good
<Laney> after running it manually of course
<Laney> that's weird but lucky for you :P
<tjaalton> hehe
<smoser> can i get someone to NACK that cloud-init upload above?
<smoser> missed something
<Laney> okey
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.9-90-g61eb03fe-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 (xenial-proposed/restricted) [340.102-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 340.102-0ubuntu0.16.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> tjaalton: you'll need to retry the test with an extra trigger on the new onscripter, once it is built everywhere and published
<tjaalton> okay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.9-48-g1c795b9-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.9-90-g61eb03fe-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.7.9-48-g1c795b9-0ubuntu1~16.10.1 => 0.7.9-90-g61eb03fe-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: erlang (zesty-proposed/main) [1:19.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 1:19.2.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<tsimonq2> cyphermox, infinity: Please review Lubuntu's Ubiquity slideshow changes and upload, if you could. :) https://code.launchpad.net/~rafaellaguna/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/lubuntu-zesty-fixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgpod (zesty-proposed/main) [0.8.3-8 => 0.8.3-8.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: seahorse (zesty-proposed/main) [3.20.0-3 => 3.20.0-3.1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (zesty-proposed/main) [17.0.2-1ubuntu2 => 17.0.3-1ubuntu1] (core, xorg)
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: sure.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-72.93] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.8.0-46.49~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-72.93]
<ginggs> slangasek: thanks for the removals on Friday!  Would you take another look at LP: #1671429 please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1671429 in phyml (Ubuntu) "Please remove ppc64el and s390x binaries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671429
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.8-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1 => 2.12-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> ginggs: yep, thanks for the follow-up, done now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (yakkety-backports/main) [2.4.1-0ubuntu1.1 => 2.12-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<ginggs> slangasek: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-backports) [2.12-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (yakkety-backports) [2.12-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
<ginggs> would someone please 'force-badtest phyml/3:3.2.0+dfsg-7/armhf phyml/3:3.2.0+dfsg-7/ppc64el phyml/3:3.2.0+dfsg-7/s390x'  # since 3.2.0+dfsg-4, autopkgtests depend on pocl-opencl-icd which is not available on these architectures
<ginggs> also 'force-badtest roary/3.8.0+dfsg-1/armhf roary/3.8.0+dfsg-1/s390x' # roary is no longer installable on these architectures since bedtools is no longer built for them
<slangasek> ginggs: that's clearly a case where the source should be fixed in zesty-proposed to exclude those archs, then
<slangasek> instead of using a hint to allow a regression in the autopkgtest into devel
<slangasek> (phyml, I mean)
<ginggs> slangasek: hmm, phyml itself doesn't depend on pocl-opencl-icd - so theoretically it could still be useful on other architectures with an opencl-icd, e.g. ppc64el with nvidia opencl
<slangasek> ginggs: yes, but the autopkgtests should be fixed so that they are skipped on those archs or otherwise not in need of badtest'ing
<ginggs> slangasek: ack - i'm wondering now why that depends couldn't be pocl-opencl-icd |  beignet-opencl-icd  | mesa-opencl-icd
<ginggs> in fact, mesa-opencl-icd on its own is probably sufficient
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt-xapian-index (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.47ubuntu11 => 0.47ubuntu12] (kubuntu)
<Odd_Bloke> slangasek: infinity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1679252
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1679252 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "Non-Intel architectures are configured with security repos that don't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Odd_Bloke> That bug title sounds terrifying, let me scope it a little better.
<Odd_Bloke> There we go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1679252
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1679252 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "Cloud images for non-Intel architectures are configured with security repos that don't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Odd_Bloke> I mean, it's still not good. ¬.¬
<nacc> heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: k3b (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.3a+git20170320-0ubuntu1 => 2.0.3a+git20170325-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<slangasek> cyphermox: any outstanding blockers for releasing the shim/grub2 SRU?  I see all the linked bugs verified except bug #1644806, which is a false positive because of the whole shim binary copy thing
<ubot5> bug 1644806 in shim-signed (Ubuntu) "Proposed shim package will cause system complain "Failed to set MokSBStateRT: (2) Invalid Parameter"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644806
<cyphermox> slangasek: just a sec, I've been hacking at more slideshow because I broke some chinese translations
<cyphermox> slangasek: I think we're good, no outstanding blockers that I can think of
<cyphermox> as for 1644806; we're doing all this update in part of fix this.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libertine (zesty-proposed/main) [1.7+17.04.20170320.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.7.1+17.04.20170331-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (zesty-proposed/main) [122 => 123] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<slangasek> cyphermox: per my comment in 1644806, that particular bug was already fixed by withdrawing the previous SRU
<slangasek> anyway, thanks for confirming; releasing them now
<cyphermox> slangasek: or that, yes.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: poedit (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.12-1 => 2.0-1~exp1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted poedit [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1~exp1]
<Saviq> hi team, can we please ask for libertine https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=libertine to be approved? it's gone through QA as usual, targeted to zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: criu (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.12-1ubuntu2 => 2.12.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted criu [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.12.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-gtk-module (zesty-proposed/main) [0.0.0+16.10.20160913-0ubuntu1 => 0.0.0+17.04.20170403-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<Saviq> hi team, can we please ask for libertine https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=libertine to be approved? it's gone through QA as usual, targeted to zesty [sorry if duplicate, network issues]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim (trusty-proposed/main) [0.8-0ubuntu2 => 0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-1ubuntu1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.19~14.04.1 => 1.27~14.04.1] (core)
<slangasek> caribou: you tagged bug #1452580 v-done but didn't leave a comment confirming which versions you've tested; can you please add that? we're trying to be more consistent about requiring this in the process due to past incidents of people claiming to have tested things they really hadn't
<ubot5> bug 1452580 in OpenStack Dashboard (Horizon) "[sahara] job type is not shown in job details" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452580
<slangasek> caribou: not that bug, this bug: bug #1342580
<ubot5> bug 1342580 in tftp-hpa (Debian) "tftpd-hpa fails to start when the NIC is not available at startup time" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342580
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (trusty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.12 => 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.34.14 => 1.34.16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xrdp (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-7 => 0.9.1-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xrdp [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.1-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libertine [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.1+17.04.20170331-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> infinity, slangasek: Are we still having an issue with exfat-utils not being installed by default? I read the email and I just want to see if this is still an issue.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xf86-video-armsoc (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.4.1-0ubuntu1] (xorg)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I skimmed that mail and saw a response and have flushed all context; I don't know anything more than you do
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ok, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xserver-xorg-video-freedreno (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-1build1 => 1.4.0-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg (zesty-proposed/main) [1:7.7+16ubuntu2 => 1:7.7+16ubuntu3] (core, xorg)
<tjaalton> turns out that freedreno upload was unnecessary, as it can be thrown out instead
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xserver-xorg-video-freedreno [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed) [3.19.0-85.93]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed) [3.13.0-116.163~precise1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-116.163]
<slangasek> jbicha: ostree, flatpak SRUs are currently blocked because of flatpak autopkgtest regressions; have you looked into this?  does it simply require a --all-proposed run?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (zesty-proposed/main) [2.12-0ubuntu1 => 2.12-0ubuntu2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<jbicha> slangasek: yes I've looked into it, I commented on the SRU bug, those are false alarms; the tests never did pass on yakkety before
<jbicha> we ignored the zesty version
<slangasek> jbicha: ah; but the flatpak tests *did* pass for both archs in the new version of flatpak in yakkety-proposed
<slangasek> which is why I wonder if they should be retried with both packages from -proposed
<slangasek> (trying; let's see what happens)
<jbicha> okk
<slangasek> fwiw I think the SRU team tends to ignore pending SRUs with outstanding autopkgtest failures... if there are failures that should be hinted away, best to ping someone here
<slangasek> basically, from the summary page, we're not clicking on the SRU bug to look for comments telling us to ignore the autopkgtest failures
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flatpak (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-2 => 0.8.5-1] (ubuntugnome) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: opencv (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.9.1+dfsg-2.2 => 2.4.9.1+dfsg1-2] (kubuntu) (sync)
<jbicha> slangasek: cool, that worked, I think I was confused by ostree's autopkgtests which are almost always broken
<jbicha> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/f/flatpak/yakkety/s390x
<jbicha> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/f/flatpak/yakkety/armhf
<jbicha> while you're here, do you want to demote gconf, mdbtools, etc. to universe?
#ubuntu-release 2017-04-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sane-backends (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu3 => 1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> jbicha: demoted a few things
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sane-backends (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2.16.10.1 => 1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2.16.10.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sane-backends (xenial-proposed/main) [1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2.16.04.1 => 1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2.16.04.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<jbicha> thanks
<slangasek> does someone want to take ownership of boost1.62, llvm-toolchain-4.0, postgresql-9.6 being in main without a subscriber? :)
 * mwhudson gets out his trap-o-meter
<jbicha> boost1.61 was ~foundations-bugs
<jbicha> postgresql hasn't had a subscriber in recent versions :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnuplot (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.5+dfsg1-5 => 5.0.5+dfsg1-6] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnuplot [sync] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.5+dfsg1-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ido (trusty-proposed/main) [13.10.0+14.04.20151021-0ubuntu1 => 13.10.0+14.04.20170403-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvpx (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6.1-2 => 1.6.1-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<caribou> slangasek: sure will do. On that topic, what's the rule on the use of the v-needed/v-done tags wrt release specific tags ? i.e. I've seen verification-needed-trusty & such, why isn't it systematic when the SRU covers multiple releases ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: firehol (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.1+ds-1 => 3.1.1+ds-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted firehol [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.1+ds-1ubuntu1]
<tjaalton> xf86-video-armsoc, -omap and xorg want to get to -proposed, and then -freedreno removed for bug 1679323, then the xserver should finally migrate..
<ubot5> bug 1679323 in xserver-xorg-video-freedreno (Ubuntu) "Drop xserver-xorg-video-freedreno from the archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679323
<tjaalton> *wants
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-mate-welcome (zesty-proposed/universe) [17.04.10 => 17.04.11~zesty1.1] (ubuntu-mate)
<Trevinho> anyone from the SRU team can unqueue https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=ido please?
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> unque as in, release or drop from the queue?-)
<tjaalton> Trevinho: ^
<flexiondotorg> Could someone please reject ubuntu-mate-welcome/17.04.11~zesty1.1)
<flexiondotorg> It was uploaded in error.
 * didrocks flushes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-mate-welcome [source] (zesty-proposed) [17.04.11~zesty1.1]
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Thank you
<didrocks> yw :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xdg-desktop-portal [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.6-0ubuntu1]
<Laney> ^- asked for FFe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxmlezout (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.06.1-8 => 1.06.1-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxmlezout [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.06.1-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libaunit (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.7.2-1build1 => 3.7.2-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libaws (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.2-2build3 => 3.3.2-2build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libaunit [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.7.2-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libaws [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.2-2build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libflorist (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016-1 => 2016-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libflorist [source] (zesty-proposed) [2016-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgmpada (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-3 => 1.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgmpada [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-3build1]
<Laney> haha
 * Laney hopes the ada stuff goes through this time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xf86-video-omap (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1 => 0.4.5-1build1] (xorg)
<tjaalton> ^ this time built against the proper tarball
<tjaalton> Laney: so xorg, -omap, -armsoc needs a nudge, and -freedreno removed.. then it'll all migrate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtexttools (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-8 => 2.1.0-8build1] (no packageset)
<Laney> tjaalton: can't help you with freedreno
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtexttools [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-8build1]
<tjaalton> no?
<Laney> nope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xf86-video-armsoc [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xf86-video-omap [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.5-1build1]
<tjaalton> not enough powers?
<infinity> Laney: Laaaaaaaaaney.
 * Laney points to the kryptonite
 * Laney stares at infinity but never gets to the end
<tjaalton> :)
<infinity> Laney: Heh.  Any ideas, based on your extensive knowledge of adt runners, why setcap would fail on armhf (and only armhf)?
<infinity> Laney: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/newpid
<Laney> Something LXDish that is different in LXC
<Laney> s390x is lxc
<infinity> Laney: I was about to upload to setcap || setuid, like we do for ping, but... The only reason we do that for ping is because we preinstall it on setcap-incapable filesystems (like tarballs).  newpid should kinda work.
<infinity> Though, if lxd is blocking setcap, it might also block chmod u+s
<infinity> Laney: Does green->red transition between 2016-08-12 and 2016-11-28 match when armhf went more lxdish?
<infinity> Should I be yelling at stgraber instead? :P
<infinity> stgraber: No idea what timezone you're in, but hi.
<Laney> infinity: Look at the second(?) line of the log for the commandline
<Laney> it'll end in -- {lxc,lxd} <stuff>
<infinity> Laney: Would help if the last green log wasn't a 404. ;)
<Laney> Go to the release it came from
<Laney> I guess pitti's script only copies the result but not its log or something
 * Laney neither ran nor wrote it :P
<infinity> Laney: Ah-ha, yep.  The last two runs in yakkety were lxc=green, lxd=red.
<infinity> I'd berate people for not noticing this for 6 months, but I'm one of the people who only just looked. :P
 * infinity is on a warpath to actually make glibc autopkgtests completely green instead of just hinting "good enough".
<infinity> Which means basically the whole distro needs to be green or hinted yellow.
<Laney> I think you can't do file capabilities from non privileged containers
<infinity> Possibly.  Can you do setuid?
<infinity> I'll ignore that failure for now.
<infinity> Oh, joy.  The nss-mdns autopkgtest is pretty much guaranteed to fail when tested against a new glibc.
<infinity> Because it attempts things that break with how we pin the triggering packages.
<Laney> http://lxc-users.linuxcontainers.narkive.com/IL4g1Y7i/setcap-capabilities
<Laney> setuid should work
<Laney> and 'autopkgtest --shell-fail -U newpid  -- lxd  autopkgtest/ubuntu/zesty/amd64 -c "raw.lxc=lxc.aa_profile=unconfined" -c "security.privileged=true"' works here
<infinity> Kay, maybe I'll do the setuid fallback fix.
<Laney> try it without the latter -c at home and see if it works
<Laney> that more or less matches production
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-mate-welcome (zesty-proposed/universe) [17.04.10 => 17.04.11] (ubuntu-mate)
<infinity> Laney: Well, the fallback is correct for other reasons, so meh.
<Laney> Yeah
<infinity> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24312212/ <-- Review (since the autoaccept bot will let it through)
<Laney> I mean that you can test if it does fall back and work
<Laney> sec
<Trevinho> tjaalton: I mean, put it in the SRU process...
<Laney> Failed to set capabilities on file `/usr/bin/newpid' (Operation not permitted)
<Laney> The value of the capability argument is not permitted for a file. Or the file is not a regular (non-symlink) file
<Laney> Setcap failed on /usr/bin/newpid, falling back to setuid
<infinity> If that output isn't followed by a non-zero exit, yay?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nss-mdns (zesty-proposed/main) [0.10-8 => 0.10-8ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: opentoken (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0b-5build1 => 6.0b-5build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opentoken [source] (zesty-proposed) [6.0b-5build2]
<Laney> Yeh, it works
<Laney> please to forward?
<Laney> nss-mdns could futz with the pinning itself if it wanted
<Laney> probably with breaks-testbed
<tjaalton> Trevinho: ok, accepted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ido [sync] (trusty-proposed) [13.10.0+14.04.20170403-0ubuntu1]
<Trevinho> tjaalton: thanks
<infinity> Laney: Yeah, the test could be fixed, or the infra could be fixed, but skipping the test is the path of least resistance today.
<infinity> Laney: And given the irony that the one package most likely to break an NSS module is glibc, and glibc is the one package that can't be tested against nss-mdns because of this bug...
<infinity> Laney: And yes, I'll forward the newpid thing, seems generally correct for Debian too.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: newpid (zesty-proposed/universe) [7 => 7ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted newpid [source] (zesty-proposed) [7ubuntu1]
<tjaalton> infinity: so could you check bug 1679323, ack xorg and kick x-x-v-freedreno out as it's essentially obsoleted by the new xserver. when you have time that is
<ubot5> bug 1679323 in xserver-xorg-video-freedreno (Ubuntu) "Drop xserver-xorg-video-freedreno from the archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679323
<infinity> tjaalton: "Essentially obsoleted"... Not sure I like the adjective there. :P
<infinity> tjaalton: Oh, but if Rob says so, alright.
<infinity> tjaalton: So, no.  Can't remove it until you reupload xorg to remove freedreno from the video-all meta.
<infinity> Reverse-Depends
<infinity> ===============
<infinity> * xserver-xorg-video-all        (for xserver-xorg-video-freedreno)
<infinity> Packages without architectures listed are reverse-dependencies in: arm64, armhf
<tjaalton> infinity: xorg is on the queue
<infinity> tjaalton: Oh, lemme look.
<rbalint> kees
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xorg [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:7.7+16ubuntu3]
<Laney> quays
<rbalint> rbalint: Laney early enter :-)
<infinity> rbalint: And now you're talking to yourself?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.12-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: suricata (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2-2ubuntu1 => 3.2-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted suricata [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.2-2ubuntu2]
<rbalint> infinity: i thought Laney was referring to my line missing content, but apparently it was not the case
<rbalint> infinity: do you still dislike the autopkgtest merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/livecd-rootfs/livecd-rootfs-autopkgtest/+merge/321459
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: repowerd (zesty-proposed/main) [2017.02+17.04.20170221-0ubuntu1 => 2017.03+17.04.20170403-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<acheronuk> Is there a way to roll back to a previous archive version for a package in zesty release?
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choqok/+bug/1667903
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1667903 in choqok (Ubuntu) "choqok crashed with SIGSEGV in QCA::init()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> someone merged that with debian experimental, and decided to ignore/lower the debian versioned deps against other stuff in experimental we don't have (Qt5 libqoath), so choqok is broken
<cjwatson> once it's reached the release pocket, you'd just have to make a new upload reversing the relevant bit of the diff
<infinity> rbalint: Honestly not a huge fan, but I've not given it much thought either.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: notmuch (zesty-proposed/main) [0.23.7-2ubuntu1 => 0.23.7-3ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: screen (zesty-proposed/main) [4.5.0-4ubuntu1 => 4.5.0-5ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<cjwatson> Could an SRU person have a look at {xenial,yakkety}-proposed/openssh?
<acheronuk> cjwatson: well, it was a whole new version ported from Qt4 to Qt5 (v 1.5 - v 1.6), so a new upload like that isn't going to do the job. the Qt5 v1.6 will never work with the Qt4 libqoath we have and that is still needed by other stuff
<rbalint> infinity: the problem here is that without autopkgtest the interface to livecd-rootfs is growing undocumented parts
<rbalint> like reliance on scripts /build
<rbalint> infinity: or relying on ARCH, but not failing if ARCH is not set
<rbalint> infinity: i can file those cleanups in a separate merge, but such stuff would creep in again
<cjwatson> acheronuk: It's always possible to reverse a change with a new upload, one way or another
<cjwatson> Even if the diff might be massive
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Anyway, I'm just telling you what's possible; what you do with that information is up to you
<acheronuk> cjwatson: would have to version it 1.6 something really1.5 I suppose.
<rbalint> infinity: i think autotesting 3 important bootstrap variant is a good compromise on coverage vs. speed
<rbalint> infinity: i would build on those changes in minimization
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thanks. I'm just asking as I keep getting pinged with the bug emails. it's not in our packages or seeded or really anything for us, so I am not going to spend more time on it.
<acheronuk> if the person who did the inappropriate merge wants to, then up to them.
<cjwatson> acheronuk: I would certainly recommend putting the person who did the merge on the hook for the breakage they caused
<cjwatson> acheronuk: worth contacting them directly about it
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ok. I may try that later. thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted asterisk [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:13.1.0~dfsg-1.1ubuntu4.1]
<handsome_feng> Hi, could someone help me to approve the ubuntukylin-theme in upload queue?
<tjaalton> infinity: ok, _now_ you can purge -freedreno, everything else is ready
<cyphermox> ^ as handsome_feng points out; there is ubuntukylin-theme and ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu which are fixes for Ubuntu Kylin which should be pretty straightforward if someone has time to review them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libx11 (zesty-proposed/main) [2:1.6.3-1ubuntu3 => 2:1.6.4-3] (core, xorg) (sync)
<infinity> cyphermox: Define "straightforward".
<infinity> 317KB diffs don't usually qualify.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipset (zesty-proposed/main) [6.30-2 => 6.30-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: percona-xtrabackup (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.3.7-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 2.3.7-0ubuntu0.16.04.2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: percona-xtrabackup (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.7-0ubuntu1 => 2.3.7-0ubuntu2] (no packageset) (sync)
<cyphermox> infinity: I haven't look at ubuntukylin-theme, but it's a theme, CSS and icons probably
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: percona-xtrabackup (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.3.7-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 2.3.7-0ubuntu0.16.10.2] (no packageset) (sync)
<cyphermox> and the slideshow is a translation fix for my derp moment.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted percona-xtrabackup [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.7-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipset [source] (zesty-proposed) [6.30-2ubuntu1]
<tjaalton> ^ libx11 there fixes CVE's, also builds fine with w3m so can be synced
<handsome_feng> infinity: The ubuntukylin-theme has added the support for UKUI, without this, the Desktop will be very ugly...
<mterry> Can we get promotions for unity-scope-mediascanner and mediascanner2?  They have approved MIRs and an FFe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu [source] (zesty-proposed) [123]
<infinity> tjaalton: It doesn't seem obvious from the Debian changelog that the Ubuntu delta isn't necessary anymore.
<tjaalton> infinity: the patches that we carried are included upstream
<tjaalton> and builds fine even with w3m
<tjaalton> but it's in universe, that shouldn't be a problem for build-deps?
<tjaalton> it just generates some documentation or such
<infinity> Build-deps in universe are fine.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libx11 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2:1.6.4-3]
<tjaalton> sweet
<tjaalton> there's mesa point-release too, some 30+ bugfixes backported from master
<tjaalton> https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/mesa-dev/2017-April/150466.html
<jbicha> hi, any Archive Admin have time to review switcheroo-control for zesty (new) ? LP: #1671828
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1671828 in Ubuntu GNOME "[FFe] [needs-packaging] switcheroo-control" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671828
<tjaalton> sounds like a useful addition
<tjaalton> debian NEW processing is slow now during the freeze :/
<jbicha> KDE iimplemented the same basic thing themselves but I think the hope was that it would be useful for other desktops too
<jbicha> tjaalton: would you be interested in sponsoring it into Debian (I'm just a DM)?
<tjaalton> ah, sure
<tjaalton> I thought it was just sitting on the queue there too
<jbicha> well, the Debian GNOME team hasn't gotten around to GNOME 3.24 yet
<jbicha> tjaalton: did you want to maintain it in the Debian X team instead? I believe the upstream developer considers it basically feature complete so he doesn't anticipate it changing much from now on
<tjaalton> well doesn't matter much
<tjaalton> you can have it :)
<jbicha> ok, packaging is at https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-gnome/switcheroo-control.git/
<tjaalton> not finalized
<jbicha> tjaalton: done
<tjaalton> jbicha: thanks, uploaded
<jamespage> if there is a sru team member around, I have openvswitch updates for xenial and yakkety queued up in the UNAPPROVED queue that I'd quite like to include in this months OpenStack update cycle
<jamespage> (they show up as syncs as I did them both via bileto)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: cockpit (zesty-proposed/primary) [134-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: boinc (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.6.33+dfsg-10 => 7.6.33+dfsg-11] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted boinc [sync] (zesty-proposed) [7.6.33+dfsg-11]
<pmcgowan> can anyone help with these FFEs bug #1676436 bug #1677263 and bug #1677242
<ubot5> bug 1676436 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Add qtubuntu-print (and ubuntu-printing-app) to default unity8 experience" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1676436
<ubot5> bug 1677263 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Add Persian keyboard layout and swipe cursor movement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1677263
<ubot5> bug 1677242 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Add ubuntu-filemanager-app to default unity8 experience" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1677242
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu1 => 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (zesty-proposed/main) [1.79 => 1.80] (core)
<cyphermox> slangasek: infinity: ^ this grub2/grub2-signed is for the enforcing EFI image with only 'linuxefi'.
<cjwatson> Did you just remove the obvious patch?
<cyphermox> cjwatson: no, because we didn't want to just flip the switch for everyone.
<cjwatson> Oh, I see
<cjwatson> Interesting
<cyphermox> cjwatson: also, I thought it was more a matter of dropping the place where the linuxefi patch wipes out the err, and then falls back to linux?
<cjwatson> see debian/patches/linuxefi_non_sb_fallback.patch
<cyphermox> (but when I looked Friday, I couldn't find that bit anymroe)
<cjwatson> Shipping without the linux module surely won't work well for cases where you need more than hand-written grub.cfg files
<cjwatson> Because the standard grub-mkconfig machinery expects linux to exists
<cjwatson> *exist
<cyphermox> cjwatson: right
<cyphermox> cjwatson: this is for a special case where we'll use linuxefi directly.
<cjwatson> Are you planning to flip the switch for everyone eventually?
<cyphermox> yes
<cjwatson> OK, good
<cjwatson> The other tactic I can think of would be some kind of one-way-settable variable that switches to enforce mode
<cyphermox> cjwatson: in that case it *will* use linux to go hand off to linuxefi, I think
<cyphermox> yeah
<cjwatson> Then you could set that in an embedded config file
<infinity> cyphermox: I will only look at grub if you figure out WTF is wrong with nplan's autopkgtests.
<cyphermox> cjwatson: the idea for now was to do this with the smallest effort possible, but it still took me a day and half to get together, at least to test that things weren't just blowing up
<cyphermox> cjwatson: my vision for the global flag day of eforcing Secure Boot was to remove that second grub_errno = GRUB_ERR_NONE; line from the patch
<slangasek> caribou: v-done implies verified for all releases; if you're only doing one at a time you can use the v-done-$release tags
<caribou> slangasek: ah, ok. I've seen a few cases where the tag v-needed-$release appeared in the bug
<cyphermox> infinity: sure, I'll upload just autopkgtest fixes in a few minutes
<cjwatson> cyphermox: oh, right, I thought I had that as a separate patch at one point but perhaps not.  Your suggestion is in the right area but not quite correct: you need to replace that line with "goto fail;"
<cyphermox> cjwatson: oh, indeed
<cjwatson> but yeah, small change
<cjwatson> cyphermox: if at some point you can help me work out when it's safe to enforce that in Debian, that would be good
<cyphermox> cjwatson: for now we're waiting for the shim review
<cyphermox> cjwatson: let's discuss that on OFTC though?
<cjwatson> sure (and also probably not right now)
<cyphermox> yep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtkglext (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-3.2fakesync1ubuntu1 => 1.2.0-6] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nss-mdns [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-8ubuntu1]
<mapreri> could somebody please process libosl from NEW?
<mapreri> (process as in _accept_ ;))
<stgraber> infinity: we can't yet use setcap in unprivileged containers because the kernel doesn't implement unprivileged fs caps
<stgraber> infinity: hallyn wrote a kernel patch for that but we're still waiting for it to hit linus' tree
<infinity> stgraber: Yeah, Laney found an upstream bug with hallyn's comments on the matter.
<infinity> stgraber: So, I fixed the package to fall back to suid.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.0-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpi.gpio [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpi.gpio [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.3-1ubuntu1]
<mapreri> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cockpit [sync] (zesty-proposed) [134-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted telegram-desktop [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cockpit [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [134-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cockpit [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [134-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: miral (zesty-proposed/main) [1.3.1+17.04.20170316.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.3.2+17.04.20170330.5-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openvswitch [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [2.6.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cockpit [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [134-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cockpit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [134-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cockpit [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [134-1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> infinity: sorry for pestering you, again, but x-x-v-freedreno can go now, and xserver 1.19 should finally be unleashed to the masses..
<infinity> tjaalton: I know.  I've been waiting for tools to agree.
<tjaalton> oh.. sorry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gpsshogi (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1.1 => 0.7.0-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gpsshogi [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.0-1.1build1]
<infinity> cjwatson, cyphermox: So, what was the outcome of that spontaenous grub discussion?  Does the one in the queue need more love?
<cjwatson> I don't see anything obviously wrong
<infinity> cjwatson: Feel free to put your release hat back on and review/process. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted screen [source] (zesty-proposed) [4.5.0-5ubuntu1]
<infinity> Oh, maybe I should have looked at the diff first. :P
<infinity> cyphermox: So, that's super simple.  Was the previous assertion that removing the linux module would remove the "linux" command from grub.cfg total BS then?
<cyphermox> the what?
<infinity> (ie: linuxefi and linux both provide the command, in some order of precedence)
<cyphermox> if you remove the 'linux' module, you remove the 'linux' command. linuxefi provides the 'linuxefi' command
<infinity> cyphermox: There was a concern that "just remove the linux module" would also lead to "linux" commands in grub.cfg not doing a thing.
<infinity> cyphermox: Okay.  Then this isn't what Steve wanted?
<cyphermox> this works as intended, and to be useful we also need to change grub.cfg
<cyphermox> infinity: he revised his position.
<infinity> cyphermox: Which is exactly what he said he didn't want when we all discussed this.  Did that opinion chan--- Okay.
<cjwatson> FWIW I don't think changing grub.cfg is a good thing, except in hardcoded situations like images
<cyphermox> for this particular use case, it'd fine to modify grub.cfg.
<cjwatson> I was led to believe by cyphermox above that this is only for use in hardcoded situations
<cyphermox> it's hardcoded in an image creation process, and we can change it and re-spin those images to start enforcing.
<cyphermox> the image needs to be modified anyway to include the new EFI binary.
<infinity> Except that grub.cfg is written by snapd.
<Odd_Bloke> slangasek: infinity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1679252 could really do with some attention; it's currently breaking image builds. :(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1679252 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "Cloud images for non-Intel architectures are configured with security repos that don't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<infinity> But I guess if you're fine sedding the crap out of it after, then meh.
<infinity> Odd_Bloke: Will look.
<Odd_Bloke> infinity: Thanks; it'll look familiar as a bug you've already fixed in trunk (several months ago ¬.¬).
<cyphermox> infinity: slangasek was fine with this process in a private discussion; I'm not the one who will be making the snap changes.
<cyphermox> infinity: I would argue that even so, providing our users a way to do enforcing of Secure Boot (even if manually) is a net gain.
<cyphermox> I thought you weren't going to review until I fixed netplan? :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eancheck (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1.1ubuntu1 => 1.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<cyphermox> (fwiw, fix is being tested in autopkgtest here right now)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eancheck [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telegram-desktop [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.9 => 2.408.10] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: url-dispatcher (zesty-proposed/main) [0.1+17.04.20170318-0ubuntu1 => 0.1+17.04.20170328-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<slangasek> infinity: yes, in further discussion with cyphermox, we agreed that removing the 'linux' module, and fixing up the grub.cfg of the affected gadget to use 'linuxefi'+'initrdefi', is the safest thing we can accomplish quickly
<slangasek> infinity: and had the nice side effect that you will wind up using the EFI entry point even on systems without SB enabled, which currently does not happen, which is a bug ;)
<infinity> slangasek: Fair enough.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-location (zesty-proposed/universe) [13.10.0+17.04.20170210-0ubuntu2 => 13.10.0+17.04.20170330.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted indicator-location [sync] (zesty-proposed) [13.10.0+17.04.20170330.3-0ubuntu1]
 * ogra glares at bug 1679252 and wonders how often we have fixed this in the last 6 years
<ubot5> bug 1679252 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Xenial) "Cloud images for non-Intel architectures are configured with security repos that don't work" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679252
<infinity> ogra: Once or twice, perhaps. :P
<ogra> at least :P
<slangasek> Odd_Bloke: did LP: #1679252 also need fixing in yakkety?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1679252 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Xenial) "Cloud images for non-Intel architectures are configured with security repos that don't work" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679252
<slangasek> better said: does it affect yakkety? if so it needs fixing there
<infinity> slangasek: No, his cherry-pick was a commit I made in yakkety.
<slangasek> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gpsshogi (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1.1build1 => 0.7.0-1.1build2] (no packageset)
<mapreri> ↑ sorry, first upload was apparently too early to actually build against the just-accepted libosl1v5…
<bdmurray> robru: Is there something wrong or can I not see the difference in the urls here? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2691
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gpsshogi [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.0-1.1build2]
<robru> bdmurray: looks fine to me. Look at the filenames
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-keyboard [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.100+17.04.20170320-0ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> robru: ah, maybe a header would help? [xenial] diff, diff [yakkety] diff, diff?
<robru> bdmurray: it's the same information on the ticket: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2691 is it easier to read there?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gtk-doc [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.25-7ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> robru: yes, maybe because the text isn't so long.
<robru> bdmurray: yeah, unfortunately that ppa description field doesn't allow html so you just get a dump of links. They're sorted alphabetically so devel series will always be at the bottom
<robru> er, until A opens ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted percona-xtrabackup [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [2.3.7-0ubuntu0.16.10.2]
<muktupavels> can someone review gtk+3 in xenial, please?
<Laney> Do rejection mails for silo copies get to a human these days?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted percona-xtrabackup [sync] (xenial-proposed) [2.3.7-0ubuntu0.16.04.2]
<infinity> Laney: I'm not convinced humans read them, no.
<infinity> Laney: On the plus side, that means you can curse.
<Laney> hocus pocus
<robru> Laney: are you referring to libertine?
<apw> Laney, don't tell 'em that is no fun :)
<Laney> robru: Nope.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openvswitch [sync] (xenial-proposed) [2.5.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.80]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-terminal-app [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.218+17.04.20170328.3-0ubuntu1]
<robru> alright then
<slangasek> did maas commit some offense to get itself left in the queue for 7 days?
<Laney> apw: I wrote it on a piece of paper, encrypted it, burnt it and buried the ashes at sea
<slangasek> I mean, besides filing a request for standing FFe that was not acked, and that the maas team subsequently closed in their own upload ;)
<slangasek> Laney, infinity: ^^ ?
<infinity> slangasek: I feel like you answered your own question.
<slangasek> infinity: but no one has reviewed the upload and had specific exceptions?
<infinity> slangasek: Can't speak for others, but I've just not found the time.
<Laney> I put it off when I saw the FFe wasn't going to be approved and then never went back to it
<Laney> Feel free
<Laney> The ubuntukylin theme is similar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted notmuch [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.23.7-3ubuntu1]
<apw> slangasek, for me i saw the below and meant to ask security about it:
<apw> +maas ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/lib/maas/maas-delete-file
<apw> +maas ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/lib/maas/maas-write-file
<jbicha> Laney: ubuntukylin-theme is just a UIF break, right? and UIF doesn't necessarily apply to flavors that don't really have docs? (I don't know if Kylin has docs)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgpod [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.3-8.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted seahorse [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.20.0-3.1]
<apw> Laney, that is suitibly protected indeed
<Laney> jbicha: Dunno, the changelog implies it adds an icon theme and maybe a new gtk theme so I feel it warrants some review
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-hwe to kernel in xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-hwe-edge to kernel in xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-hwe to kernel in xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-hwe-edge to kernel in xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-signed-hwe to kernel in xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-signed-hwe-edge to kernel in xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-hwe to kernel in yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-hwe-edge to kernel in yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-hwe to kernel in yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-hwe-edge to kernel in yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-signed-hwe to kernel in yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-signed-hwe-edge to kernel in yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-hwe to kernel in zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-hwe-edge to kernel in zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-hwe to kernel in zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-hwe-edge to kernel in zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-signed-hwe to kernel in zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-signed-hwe-edge to kernel in zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: calligra (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.0.0.1-0ubuntu3 => 1:3.0.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<jbicha> ok, makes sense
<Laney> I would definitely prefer someone else to look. :)
<slangasek> Laney: "wasn't going to be approved"?  It wasn't commented on at all in LP, and I guess you could have approved it? :)
<Laney> slangasek: oops, s/going to be//
<slangasek> apw: right, seems worth giving security a heads-up about that, but I don't think that's an FFe matter
<slangasek> Laney: k
<apw> slangasek, and i have just done tha
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu2 => 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu2] (core)
<slangasek> apw: cool
<slangasek> infinity: unless you tell me that accepting this is going to delay server image mastering, I'll accept it now
<jbicha> apw: hi, do you think you'll have time to review switcheroo-control (new) for zesty? (it was just uploaded to Debian new today, my fault for not looking for a sponsor there sooner)
<infinity> slangasek: I'm a bit puzzled by your response to apw.  Sure, "it might be scary" doesn't relate to feature freeze, but queue reviews at this point in time are useful on many fronts, we don't just blindly review for "no new features, but these new bugs are okay".
<infinity> slangasek: Also, an FFe that doesn't seem to have an ACK doesn't go away because the uploader closed the bug, surely. :P
<infinity> s/FFe/FFe request/
<slangasek> infinity: yes, this is a point that you and I have a different philosophy on; I don't consider it the purpose of release freeze queue reviews to prevent all bugs, only to prevent those bugs that could conceivably be considered blockers for the release
<slangasek> infinity: and once the archive is frozen, as far as I'm concerned an upload to the archive is equivalent to an FFe request and the exception can be granted in-line by hitting 'accept' :)
<infinity> slangasek: Perhaps, though documenting that in the bug so the next review has precedence to refer to would be nice.
<infinity> slangasek: If you're inclined to accept the FFe, fine.  We absolutely disagree on queue reviews, I suspect.  "That won't be a release blocker, but enjoy SRUing fixes later for this bug I found" seems like a silly statement.  And "enjoy the pending CVE" is even worse. :P
<infinity> (Not that this will be a security issue, but the concern that maybe it could use a security review is valid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtkglext [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: acme-tiny (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160801-1 => 20160801-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted acme-tiny [sync] (zesty-proposed) [20160801-3]
<Laney> I left mesa because its changelog is lacking and there's no NEWS or anything and it's quite big
<Laney> Someone else please review :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt-xapian-index [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.47ubuntu12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted erlang [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:19.2.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted k3b [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3a+git20170325-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted miral [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2+17.04.20170330.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted repowerd [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2017.03+17.04.20170403-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-mate-welcome [source] (zesty-proposed) [17.04.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted url-dispatcher [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1+17.04.20170328-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted calligra [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvpx [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sane-backends [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flatpak [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-gtk-module [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.0+17.04.20170403-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opencv [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.9.1+dfsg1-2]
<slangasek> infinity: given that it's a package that has a stable release exception (which someone could maybe document the parameters of ;), I'm sure they will enjoy SRUing fixes later in this case!  But also, all the security bugs that we *didn't* find, because they were uploaded before the freeze and therefore weren't presented in the diff, would still be there no matter what.  Which is why I don't like
<slangasek> using queue review to block based on issues that don't have a direct release impact
<Laney> I should have said "... and I've got to go now" - night!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu2 => 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu2] (core)
<barry> slangasek: do we need to do anything else to drop xapian1.3-bindings from zesty?
<slangasek> barry: did apt-xapian-index land or is it in the queue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-django (zesty-proposed/main) [1.8.7-1ubuntu10 => 1.8.7-1ubuntu11] (ubuntu-server)
<barry> slangasek: it just got approved.  after that lands, is there anything else?
<slangasek> barry: ah, it's been accepted -ok. nope, that's the only thing
<barry> slangasek: cool, thanks
<rbalint> I'm looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html and i don't get why clamav does not migrate
<rbalint> it says: libclamav7/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: libtfm1 (>= 0.13)
<rbalint> while libtfm is 0.13-4 is there in zesty
<jbicha> rbalint: it looks like libtfm1 needs to be promoted to main LP: #1619239
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1619239 in tomsfastmath (Ubuntu) "[MIR] tomsfastmath (runtime dependency of clamav)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619239
<rbalint> jbicha: thanks
<rbalint> makes sense that way
<jbicha> the "unsatisfiable depends" is a common confusing message that often means you have something in main depending on something in universe
<rbalint> jbicha: from the bug it looks like it is ready to be promoted to main
<rbalint> jbicha: is there anyone who i should ping about that?
<jbicha> you're asking in the right place so I'd just wait a bit for the right person to read this conversation :)
 * rbalint patiently waiting :-)
<rbalint> this could unblock another package LP: #1679769
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1679769 in openstack-debian-images (Ubuntu) " Please remove binaries other than amd64 and arm64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679769
<bdmurray> If my dad has two brothers how many siblings does he have?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: epiphany-browser (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.0-0ubuntu2] (desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (zesty-proposed/main) [3.22.11-0ubuntu2 => 3.22.11-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<rbalint> another binary package not built anymore LP: #1679792
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1679792 in mongodb (Ubuntu) "Please remove i386 binaries for 1:3.4.1-3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679792
<jbicha> rbalint: I believe mongodb 3.4 is blocked in zesty because it ftbfs on arm64
<jbicha> it builds in Debian though https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=mongodb&suite=experimental
<rbalint> jbicha: true, i'm looking into the failure as well
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: devscripts (zesty-proposed/main) [2.16.8ubuntu1 => 2.16.8ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibm-java80 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibm-java80 [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibm-java80 [i386] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibm-java80 [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.4.1-0ubuntu1]
<jbicha> yay, switcheroo-control made it through the Debian new queue very quickly so I'll just sync it in a few hours
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tmux (zesty-proposed/main) [2.3-4 => 2.3-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netcfg (zesty-proposed/main) [1.138ubuntu4 => 1.138ubuntu5] (core)
<tjaalton> jbicha: oh wow
<barry> coreycb: ping re LP: #1679837
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1679837 in python-eventlet (Ubuntu) "python-eventlet FTBFS on amd64 during zesty archive test rebuild" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679837
<barry> fwiw, i think we should just syncpackage python-eventlet from unstable and drop the ubuntu delta
<coreycb> barry, that'd be fine with me
<coreycb> barry, looks like we were just skipping a test, so maybe that's working now
<barry> coreycb: cool.  i'll sync it now then i'm eod
<coreycb> barry, ok thanks
<barry> cheers
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-eventlet (zesty-proposed/main) [0.19.0-2ubuntu1 => 0.19.0-6] (openstack, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lightdm (zesty-proposed/main) [1.22.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.22.0-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-utils (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: caja (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pluma (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-icon-theme (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-sensors-applet (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-settings-daemon (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: engrampa (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: phpmyadmin (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:4.6.6-2 => 4:4.6.6-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted phpmyadmin [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4:4.6.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qmidiarp (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1 => 0.6.4-2] (ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tryton-server (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.2.1-1 => 4.2.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tryton-server [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ciphersaber (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.01-2ubuntu1 => 1.01-2.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ciphersaber [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.01-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: click-apparmor (zesty-proposed/main) [0.3.17 => 0.3.18] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted click-apparmor [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.18]
#ubuntu-release 2017-04-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: check-mk (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.8p16-1 => 1.2.8p16-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted check-mk [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.8p16-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webkit2gtk (zesty-proposed/main) [2.16.0-1 => 2.16.1-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<jbicha> I test-built the new webkit2gtk and made sure that the ubiquity-slideshow, evolution and yelp still work with the new version
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/arch/+sourcepub/7656992/+listing-archive-extra
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-1.7 (zesty-proposed/main) [1.7.4-1ubuntu1 => 1.7.4-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<mwhudson> oh i guess i should have filed for an ffe before uploading that
<mwhudson> maybe?
<mwhudson> infinity, slangasek: do you want a bug for golang-1.7 1.7.4-2ubuntu1? it fixes a ftbfs
<jbicha> ftbfs fixes don't need ffe's
<mwhudson> ah ok
<mwhudson> hmm why is golang-1.6 still in main?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nplan (zesty-proposed/main) [0.19 => 0.20] (core)
<estan> hi, anyone up for approving the qtbase-opensource-src 5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu7.4 upload to xenial proposed? it has a fix for a highly annoying bug i reported, so i'm eager to see it go in :)
<estan> many thanks for all the hard work btw.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: choqok (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.6-1.isreally.1.5-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted choqok [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-1.isreally.1.5-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-signed (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-15.17 => 4.10.0-17.19] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-15.17 => 4.10.0-17.19] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0.15.17 => 4.10.0.17.19] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0.17.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-17.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-signed [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-17.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (zesty-proposed/restricted) [375.39-0ubuntu2 => 375.39-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted devscripts [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.16.8ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netcfg [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.138ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-1.7 [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.4-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nplan [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: logrotate (xenial-proposed/main) [3.8.7-2ubuntu2 => 3.8.7-2ubuntu2.16.04.1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: logrotate (yakkety-proposed/main) [3.8.7-2ubuntu2 => 3.8.7-2ubuntu2.16.10.1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: logrotate (zesty-proposed/main) [3.8.7-2ubuntu2 => 3.8.7-2ubuntu3] (core) (sync)
<infinity> tjaalton: What ever happened with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pocl/+bug/1588558 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1588558 in pocl (Ubuntu) "[MIR] pocl" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<tjaalton> infinity: well, looking at current git it should support llvm 4.0, so a new snapshot could be in order
<tjaalton> also, llvm is about to support versioned symbols, finally.. perhaps squeeze that in zesty too?
<tjaalton> sru could be fine too
<infinity> I feel like "about to support versioned symbols" is likely to come with a large number of other changes that aren't appropriate for one day before final freeze.
<tjaalton> no it's one patch
<infinity> Well, lemme have a look at it if you think it's important.
<tjaalton> but it's not even in debian yet, so skip
<infinity> But this ocl-icd/pocl thing needs solving one way or another.
<tjaalton> like, moving the dep to suggests?
<infinity> For instance.
<infinity> That's probably the shortest path today.
<tjaalton> pocl 0.14 will happen some time in the near future, but too late
<infinity> Yeah.  Decoupling that Recommends sounds reasonable to me.
<infinity> Recommends don't really make sense to me for -dev packages anyway.
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> I'll upload that
<infinity> Ta.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-17.19] (core, kernel)
<tjaalton> should I add ocl-icd to that bug to show that it's kinda part of this MIR?
<tjaalton> or a temp fix
<infinity> tjaalton: *shrug*
<tjaalton> i'll leave it out
<infinity> tjaalton: If you never revert the change, it's a permanent fix. :P
<infinity> tjaalton: If you do revert the change, the bug magically shows up in reports again as relevant.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-17.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ocl-icd (zesty-proposed/main) [2.2.11-1 => 2.2.11-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: logrotate (trusty-proposed/main) [3.8.7-1ubuntu1 => 3.8.7-1ubuntu1.1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-numpy (zesty-proposed/main) [1:1.12.0-2ubuntu1 => 1:1.12.1-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<Laney> tjaalton: Is this mesa upload a bug fix release?
<Laney> The changelog is very terse...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted epiphany-browser [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lightdm [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.22.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-django [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.7-1ubuntu11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tmux [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.3-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk+3.0 [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.22.11-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-eventlet [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.19.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-utils [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1]
<rbasak> Could some ~ubuntu-sru person please release mysql-5.7 to xenial-updates? It's ready, but I sponsored it so would prefer someone else to check.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-api (zesty-proposed/main) [8.6+17.04.20170317-0ubuntu1 => 8.7+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<tjaalton> Laney: it is
<Laney> tjaalton: Ok, I'll accept, but please make it easy to review by putting more information in your changelogs and bugs in future
<tjaalton> Laney: sure, thanks. will be sru's anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted caja [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted logrotate [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.8.7-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-sensors-applet [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (zesty-proposed) [17.0.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pluma [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qmidiarp [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted engrampa [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-settings-daemon [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-numpy [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.12.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-icon-theme [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted webkit2gtk [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.16.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 [source] (zesty-proposed) [375.39-0ubuntu3]
<Laney> the future is a long time :)
<Laney> left the rest of the queue for others to look at
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eom (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: switcheroo-control (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.1-1]
<jbicha> rbasak: hi, you commented on SRU #1656712 , the autopkgtests are passing now
<rbasak> ack, will look
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-taskbar (zesty-proposed/universe) [53.0-1ubuntu1 => 54.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell-extension-taskbar [source] (zesty-proposed) [54.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinnamon-screensaver (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.13-2 => 3.2.13-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinnamon-screensaver [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.13-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.9-90-g61eb03fe-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-session (zesty-proposed/main) [12.10.5+17.04.20170314-0ubuntu1 => 17.3.20+17.04.20170403-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected switcheroo-control [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted switcheroo-control [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: switcheroo-control [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: switcheroo-control [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: switcheroo-control [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: switcheroo-control [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: switcheroo-control [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: switcheroo-control [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted less [source] (xenial-proposed) [481-2.1ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.0-0ubuntu2] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, mozilla, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted less [source] (yakkety-proposed) [481-2.1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-printing-app (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1+17.04.20170323-0ubuntu1 => 0.1+17.04.20170401-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtubuntu-print (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1+17.04.20170324-0ubuntu1 => 0.1+17.04.20170328-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity8-desktop-session (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0.13+17.04.20170324-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.13+17.04.20170328.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtubuntu-print [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1+17.04.20170328-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-printing-app [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1+17.04.20170401-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-os-brick [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.0-2ubuntu0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-os-brick [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.6.1-0ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ntp [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:4.2.8p4+dfsg-3ubuntu5.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.157.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vlc [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.2.2-5ubuntu0.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opentk [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.4c+dfsg-2ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opentk [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.1.4c+dfsg-2ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker-compose [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.0-2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-docker [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.9.0-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dockerpty [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.4.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova-lxd (zesty-proposed/main) [15.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 15.0.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (zesty-proposed/main) [2.2.0~beta3+bzr5815-0ubuntu1 => 2.2.0~rc1+bzr5922-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (zesty-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu501 => 20101020ubuntu502] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cockpit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [134-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cockpit [i386] (zesty-proposed) [134-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cockpit [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [134-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted switcheroo-control [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted switcheroo-control [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted switcheroo-control [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cockpit [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [134-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted switcheroo-control [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted switcheroo-control [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cockpit [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [134-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted telegram-desktop [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted switcheroo-control [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ocl-icd [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.11-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: trickle (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.07-10ubuntu2 => 1.07-10.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fped (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1+201210-1 => 0.1+201210-1.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fped [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1+201210-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted trickle [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.07-10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected maas [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.0~beta4+bzr5856-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova-lxd [source] (zesty-proposed) [15.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (zesty-proposed) [20101020ubuntu502]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-terminal (zesty-proposed/main) [3.20.2-1ubuntu6 => 3.20.2-1ubuntu7] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnutls28 (zesty-proposed/main) [3.5.6-4ubuntu3 => 3.5.6-4ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-app-launch (zesty-proposed/main) [0.11+17.04.20170328-0ubuntu1 => 0.12+17.04.20170404.2-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<Laney> Thinking I'll badtest ubiquity
<Laney> I posted a small bit of analysis in #ubuntu-installer - pretty sure it was broken by the new xkeyboard-config. Wants investigating by a ubiquitarian but there's nothing to gain by blocking rdeps on that I don't think.
<rbasak> Could some ~ubuntu-sru person please release mysql-5.7 to xenial-updates? It's ready, but I sponsored it so would prefer someone else to check.
<rbalint> should we fix LP: #1680143 for zesty?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1680143 in libvpx (Ubuntu) "FTBFS in zesty-proposed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680143
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xdg-desktop-portal (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5-1 => 0.6-1] (ubuntugnome) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xdg-desktop-portal-gtk (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5-1 => 0.6-1] (ubuntugnome) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ubuntu-filemanager-app (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.4+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1]
<jbicha> my earlier xdg-desktop-portal/zesty upload was rejected by Lan_ey for not having a FFE bug so I filed LP: #1680145
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1680145 in xdg-desktop-portal-gtk (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync xdg-desktop-portal and dg-desktop-portal-gtk 0.6-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680145
<infinity> rbalint: No point.
<infinity> rbalint: It'll resolve itself in Abominable Aardvark.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-panel (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
<rbalint> infinity: agreed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-requests-unixsocket (zesty-proposed/main) [0.1.5-0ubuntu4 => 0.1.5-3] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
<bfiller> Laney, we addressed your questions in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1677242 and pushed new ubuntu-filemanager-app which is in NEW queue
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1677242 in Ubuntu File Manager App "[FFe] Add ubuntu-filemanager-app to default unity8 experience" [High,Confirmed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-raspi2 (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.10.0.1001.3 => 4.10.0.1003.5] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-raspi2 (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.10.0-1001.3 => 4.10.0-1003.5] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.23.6+16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-action-api (zesty-proposed/main) [1.1.0+14.04.20140304-0ubuntu2~gcc5.1 => 1.1.0+17.04.20170405-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accounts-qml-module (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6+16.04.20151106-0ubuntu1 => 0.6+17.04.20170405-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: check-mk (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.2.6p12-1 => 1.2.6p12-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: check-mk (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.2.6p12-1 => 1.2.6p12-1ubuntu0.16.10.1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> rbasak: Are you done with SRU duties for the day? I'm out tomorrow so thought I'd do some today.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: check-mk (trusty-proposed/universe) [1.2.2p3-1 => 1.2.2p3-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> bdmurray: AIUI he is, and I was asked to look at cloud-init today... if you wanted to take that one instead, I wouldn't mind :)
<bdmurray> slangasek: I'll do releases first then see about that
<slangasek> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qmenumodel (zesty-proposed/main) [0.2.12+17.04.20170316.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.2.12+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtmir (zesty-proposed/main) [0.5.1+17.04.20170328-0ubuntu1 => 0.5.1+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtubuntu (zesty-proposed/main) [0.64+17.04.20170328.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.64+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtmir-gles (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+17.04.20170328-0ubuntu1 => 0.5.1+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtubuntu-gles (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.64+17.04.20170328.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.64+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity8 (zesty-proposed/main) [8.15+17.04.20170328.3-0ubuntu1 => 8.15+17.04.20170404.7-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
<bdmurray> slangasek: okay, looking at cloud-init
<bdmurray> whoa, its a good thing you didn't look - so many tabs!
<slangasek> haha
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: btrfs-progs (zesty-proposed/main) [4.9.1-1 => 4.9.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
<bdmurray> slangasek: This doesn't reference a MRE bug and then not every changelog entry has a bug reference. Should that be a concern? e.g. "netplan: remove debugging prints, add debug logging [Ryan Harper]
<slangasek> bdmurray: for that example you give, I would be willing to let it go based on debdiff review to confirm that it's only debugging stuff going away
<bdmurray> slangasek: Well, I guess that wasn't a great example then! "Bigstep: fix bug when executing in python3. [root]"
<bdmurray> there are several like that
<smoser> yes, there are changes not associated with a bug.
<slangasek> bdmurray: right.  So cloud-init is iffy in this regard; we do not have a formal MRE on the books yet that I recall, and it's understood that this is a gap that needs fixed
<smoser> we very much have a goal to have an MRE.
<slangasek> bdmurray: so I would grant some latitude on the per-change bug links, as long as it's clear that somewhere there's a top-level regression test plan
<smoser> bdmurray, please feel free to ping me with any questions
<bdmurray> Why is a microrelease exception needed?
<bdmurray> Does cloud-init not meet the criteria in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#New_upstream_microreleases?
<slangasek> bdmurray: hmm, that text doesn't explicitly say that it's for bugfix-only releases, but that was still my understanding of what's covered there
<slangasek> and cloud-init isn't bugfix-only
<bdmurray> here is pitti's email again https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2015-September/001152.html
<bdmurray> "ew features to LTS
<bdmurray> releases under certain safe conditions"
<bdmurray> well "new features to LTS releases"
<slangasek> ok
<bdmurray> So cloud-init would need an MRE for yakkety then?
<slangasek> fwiw I've considered it important to document all packages where a decision has been made that we should allow them in based on the strength of upstream CI
<slangasek> otherwise the uploader gets to have the same conversation with a different member of the SRU team for each upload
<bdmurray> The wiki page doesn't include an explanation of "special cases" which is unfortunate.
<slangasek> bdmurray: heh, I wouldn't have thought pitti's reference to LTS was meant to exclude microrelease uploads to non-LTS
<bdmurray> I feel like the policy documentation is a bit of a mess.
<slangasek> I think that's true
<bdmurray> slangasek: ah, agreed "was also extended"
<bdmurray> I hope he took as much care writing the email as we are reading it.
<slangasek> :-)
<slangasek> bdmurray: long story short: you as SRU team member can take any decision you feel is reasonable about letting this package in without a documented MRE; in terms of making best use of the team's time overall, I believe we should continue to push for documentation of these cases
<sil2100> hah, I had the same issues yesterday it seems ;)
<bdmurray> sil2100: with what?
<sil2100> bdmurray: with handling SRUs of new releases from upstreams for packages that don't have a 'special cases' entry on the SRU wiki page
<sil2100> bdmurray: for openvswitch in my case
<sil2100> (there was no MRE documented anywhere, was trying to find it)
<bdmurray> I don't think every package should need one, it creates more work for the SRU team member to look it up.  Only for really special cases should they be documented.
<bdmurray> e.g. backporting new releases wholesale like snapd
<slangasek> bdmurray: right. the cases I'm thinking of all consist of wholesale backports: cloud-init, snapd, walinuxagent, curtin
<sil2100> I wouldn't call it necessary indeed, although it does make things easier as you just check if it's on the 'special case' list then and you're done
<sil2100> But the way it is no isn't bad as well
<bdmurray> oh, 0.7.9-90 isn't a mirorelease?
<smoser> its not really a release. upstream snapshot. 90 commits after 0.7.9
<sil2100> *it is now
<bdmurray> sil2100: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#New_upstream_microreleases if they meet that criteria it doesn't need a check
<bdmurray> smoser: isn't 0.7.9-90 greater than what's in zesty?
<sil2100> bdmurray: yeah, but you need to check if all the criteria are fulfilled, right? It's not obvious instantly, you need to check if there are autopkgtests, check the documentation
<sil2100> bdmurray: if there's an MRE filled you just check if it's there or not
<bdmurray> sil2100: okay, maybe be best if sru-review knew the list of MREs
<smoser> bdmurray, i thought i uploaded to zesty
<smoser> i will do that right now
<sil2100> bdmurray: indeed
<sil2100> But it's not *that* much more work anyway
<bdmurray> sil2100: any more work with this process sucks - it takes way too long to review an SRU
<sil2100> Especially if you already handled one release for a given project, you then know more or less how it goes - so it's good as is
<bdmurray> smoser: bug 1634678 is missing SRU template
<ubot5> bug 1634678 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Yakkety) "fs_setup always creates new filesystem with partition 'auto'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1634678
<smoser> bdmurray, yeah, i'm still workingon that one.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (xenial-proposed/main) [2:13.1.3-0ubuntu1 => 2:13.1.3-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<smoser> the rest should be good (21 of them)
<bdmurray> smoser: then why did you ask for a review?
<smoser> because there is a lot to review, and i didn't think that the code review portion and looking at all the other things would beat me.
<smoser> (and i did upload to zesty, but at the same time i asked for a NACK of a xenial upload, and Laney nACKed my zesty upload)
<smoser> re-uploading
<smoser> there.
<Laney> why didn't you say?
<smoser> :) wasnt meaning to blame, Laney
<smoser> sorry.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (zesty-proposed/main) [0.7.9-89-gbf7723e8-0ubuntu1 => 0.7.9-90-g61eb03fe-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<Laney> np
<Laney> could have fished out of the rejected queue though
 * Laney is off to meditate
<smoser> bdmurray, i'm still working on that template. i was trying to get a good test case together.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tomcat7 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [7.0.72-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tomcat7 [source] (xenial-proposed) [7.0.68-1ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tomcat7 [source] (trusty-proposed) [7.0.52-1ubuntu0.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (zesty-proposed/main) [2.2.0~beta3+bzr5815-0ubuntu1 => 2.2.0~rc1+bzr5922-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
<Laney> bfiller: Can you try to get someone else to look, please? I'm EODing and it'd be good to get it in today.
<Laney> Thanks for fixing!
<bfiller> Laney, who do you recommend
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maas [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.0~rc1+bzr5922-0ubuntu1]
<bfiller> ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maas [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.0~rc1+bzr5922-0ubuntu2]
<Laney> ~ubuntu-release/+members
 * Laney o/ (sorry!)
<bfiller> apw, stgraber : could either of you take a look: we addressed the issues in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1677242 and pushed new ubuntu-filemanager-app which is in NEW queue
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1677242 in Ubuntu File Manager App "[FFe] Add ubuntu-filemanager-app to default unity8 experience" [High,Confirmed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted epiphany-browser [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.22.7-0ubuntu1]
<rbasak> bdmurray: sorry, I was already gone. Just seen this. Yes I am thanks. If you have a chance please could you look at releasing mysql-5.7 to xenial-upadtes? I've been reluctant to self-release that one.
<smoser> bdmurray, https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init/+bug/1634678 is updated now.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1634678 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Yakkety) "fs_setup always creates new filesystem with partition 'auto'" [Medium,Confirmed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinder [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2:9.1.2-0ubuntu2]
<bdmurray> smoser: okay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinder [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:8.1.1-0ubuntu2]
<Kaleo> hi
<Kaleo> I have a FFE, who do I ask? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1680114
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1680114 in ubuntu-terminal-app (Ubuntu) "[FFe] New ubuntu-terminal-app release with UX changes" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chromium-browser (zesty-proposed/universe) [56.0.2924.76-0ubuntu2.1343 => 57.0.2987.98-0ubuntu1.1348] (ubuntu-desktop)
<jbicha> Kaleo: did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix-binary-name-conflict/+merge/321786
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted check-mk [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.2.6p12-1ubuntu0.16.10.1]
<Kaleo> jbicha, ah no I had not
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted check-mk [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.6p12-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<Kaleo> jbicha, thank you
<jbicha> Kaleo: I'm not a Release Team member, but I suggest adding the FFE bug number to the commit message, rebuild and then try publishing again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted check-mk [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.2.2p3-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-babel (zesty-proposed/main) [2.3.4+dfsg.1-2 => 2.3.4+dfsg.1-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<jbicha> the Release Team can then decide whether to approve the new upload (sync) or not
<Kaleo> jbicha, I see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tbb (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.4~20160526-0ubuntu1 => 4.4~20160526-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
<Odd_Bloke> infinity: I've marked bug 1679252 as verification-failed because I discovered a POWER-specific issue that it still doesn't fix.
<ubot5> bug 1679252 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Xenial) "Cloud images for non-Intel architectures are configured with security repos that don't work" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679252
<Odd_Bloke> Next time I won't just test on arm64. ¬.¬
<Odd_Bloke> (There's a one-line patch that fixes POWER.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected maas [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.1.5+bzr5596-0ubuntu1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (xenial-proposed/main) [2.1.4+bzr5591-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 2.1.5+bzr5596-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected maas [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.1.5+bzr5596-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.1.4+bzr5591-0ubuntu1~16.10.1 => 2.1.5+bzr5596-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curtin (zesty-proposed/main) [0.1.0~bzr479-0ubuntu1 => 0.1.0~bzr482-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maas [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.1.5+bzr5596-0ubuntu1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maas [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.1.5+bzr5596-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nestopia (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.47-2 => 1.47-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nestopia [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.47-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: screen (zesty-proposed/main) [4.5.0-5ubuntu1 => 4.5.0-5ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (zesty-proposed/main) [2.12-0ubuntu2 => 2.12-0ubuntu3] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pika (zesty-proposed/main) [0.10.0-1 => 0.10.0-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<Kaleo> anyone for a a FFe? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1680114
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1680114 in ubuntu-terminal-app (Ubuntu) "[FFe] New ubuntu-terminal-app release with UX changes" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted evolution [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.22.6-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-control-center (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted evolution-data-server [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.22.7-0ubuntu0.1]
<bdmurray> smoser: looking at cloud-init again the completeness of the Regression Potential section varies quite a bit. From being blank or none to more thoughtful things like "Changes to network rendering could have negatively affected Ubuntu the test above is valid to check that that didn't go horribly wrong."
<bdmurray> Here are two that could use improvement. Bug 1674685 and bug 1674317.
<ubot5> bug 1674685 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Yakkety) "hostname ddns update is not done on azure with built-in agent path." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674685
<ubot5> bug 1674317 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Yakkety) "cloud-init crashes with AttributeError: module 'posixpath' has no attribute 'is_file'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674317
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk+3.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.18.9-1ubuntu3.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.23.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.23.6~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-mate-artwork (zesty-proposed/universe) [17.04.10 => 17.04.11] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lttng-modules [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.8.0-1ubuntu1~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (zesty-proposed/main) [1.27 => 1.28] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.27~16.10.1 => 1.28~16.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted appstream [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.4-1ubuntu3]
#ubuntu-release 2017-04-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.27~16.10.1 => 1.28~16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.28~16.04.1]
<handsome_feng> Hi, Could anyone help approving ubuntukylin-theme? FinalFreeze is coming... Thank you in advance!
<tsimonq2> Hey handsome_feng :)
<handsome_feng> Hi, tsimonq2 :)
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Unfortunately I don't have the access, I just wanted to say hi ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.27~16.04.1 => 1.28~16.04.1] (core)
<handsome_feng> hehe... Thanks anyway !
<Bashing-om> \
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eom [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-terminal [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.20.2-1ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnutls28 [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.5.6-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.9-90-g61eb03fe-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curtin [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0~bzr482-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-babel [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.4+dfsg.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-mate-artwork [source] (zesty-proposed) [17.04.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-control-center [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tbb [source] (zesty-proposed) [4.4~20160526-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pika [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cuneiform (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.1.0+dfsg-5build5 => 1.1.0+dfsg-5ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cuneiform [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0+dfsg-5ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0.17.19 => 4.10.0.18.20] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-17.19 => 4.10.0-18.20] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-signed (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-17.19 => 4.10.0-18.20] (core, kernel) (sync)
<Saviq> hi team, is there chance to push the packages from https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2668 through the queue? they've been waiting since last night
<Saviq> it's all bugfixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telegram-desktop (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.14-1 => 1.0.14-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telegram-desktop [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.14-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lm-sensors (zesty-proposed/main) [1:3.4.0-3 => 1:3.4.0-4] (core) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> somebody from release team, can you please ignore tests of r-cran-curl (blocking curl migration)?
<LocutusOfBorg> rationale is: testsuite is bad, just not ordering cookies before checking them, and I don't want to upload such testsuite fix at this very moment
<LocutusOfBorg> https://github.com/jeroen/curl/commit/f885cdbd37e4361ec0f8de679223636e8ea68030
<LocutusOfBorg> the new release should be good but I prefer to don't touch r-* stuff
<LocutusOfBorg> I could grab some patches, but meh, too risky at this point, it is a testsuite issue, the tool is good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libarchive (zesty-proposed/main) [3.2.1-6 => 3.2.2-2] (core) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> libarchive is a new security release ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0.18.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-18.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-signed [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-18.20]
<ypwong> infinity, could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-theme/+bug/1677157 when you have time, this package needs AA to approve.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1677157 in ubuntukylin-theme (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update ubuntukylin-theme to 1.7.0" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<infinity> ypwong: I'll get there before the freeze today.
<ypwong> infinity, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta-raspi2 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0.1003.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-raspi2 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-1003.5]
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, ^^ wrt curl :)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Why are you against fixing the testsuite?
<LocutusOfBorg> because we are too late in the release cycle for doing such things, for zesty + 1 the new release will be uploaded anyway
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Having an XFAIL makes the whole testsuite useless.  If there's a clear and obvious fix, JFDI?
<LocutusOfBorg> the end user won't benefit in any case from my upload
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: We're not too late in the release cycle.  I'm literally just telling you that.
<LocutusOfBorg> oh ok
<LocutusOfBorg> if you are confortable fine by me
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: End users benefit from regression testing not being broken.
<LocutusOfBorg> ok got it
<Laney> did I say something about curl before to deserve getting pinged about it? :P
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, just to abuse of your time, do you know why gcc is not complaining for this simple code?
<LocutusOfBorg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24326368/
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> I would expect an int a[n] with n undefined to be a serious warning or error in gcc
 * LocutusOfBorg his world just crashed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected screen [source] (zesty-proposed) [4.5.0-5ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-curl (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3-1 => 2.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-curl [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (zesty-proposed/main) [2.23.6+17.04 => 2.23.6+17.04ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity8 (zesty-proposed/main) [8.15+17.04.20170328.3-0ubuntu1 => 8.15+17.04.20170404.7-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
<Saviq> hi again, team, is there still time to get things in the release? I know final freeze is today, just not sure when today :) - was told uploading last night should still allow for things to get in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted runc [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+docker1.12.6-0ubuntu1~16.10.1]
<Laney> we're going to review the queue today
<Saviq> so we've unity8, qtmir{,-gles}, qtubuntu{,-gles} and qmenumodel waiting in the queue, if you could please have a look
<LocutusOfBorg> why did screen got rejected?
<LocutusOfBorg> the current patch is incomplete
<Saviq> Laney, ack, thanks
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, because there is a possible interaction with the screen we use for release-upgrading
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, and until that has been discussed we did not want it accepted accidentaly
<LocutusOfBorg> I discussed that screen stuff with the Debian maintainer, and he told me that the patch was "half correct", but incomplete, just forwarding that message to you :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted runc [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+docker1.12.6-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-18.20] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.23.6+17.04ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-18.20]
<acheronuk> freeze @ normal 21:00 UTC (ish)?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (zesty-proposed/main) [2.23.6+17.04 => 2.23.6+17.04.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.23.6+17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (zesty-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu502 => 20101020ubuntu503] (core)
<rbalint> I would like to get in kodi 17.1, see details at: #859708
<rbalint> disclaimer: I'm kodi's maintainer :-)
<infinity> rbalint: kodi's not seeded, it's fine to go in, so long as you don't break it all in the process.
<infinity> rbalint: Although, pointing me at a Debian bug is curious.  Did you mean to ping the Debian release team? ;)
<Ukikie> https://bugs.debian.org/859708?
<ubot5> Debian bug 859708 in release.debian.org "unblock: kodi/2:17.1+dfsg1-2" [Normal,Open]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-curl (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3-1ubuntu1 => 2.3-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-curl [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.3-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tellico (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.9+dfsg.1-1.1 => 2.3.9+dfsg.1-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tellico [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.9+dfsg.1-1.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (zesty-proposed) [20101020ubuntu503]
 * Laney spanks LocutusOfBorg 
<infinity> Laney: Should we be seeing this?
 * LocutusOfBorg agrees with Laney 
<LocutusOfBorg> fixing testsuite with upstream cherry-picks and no upstream new code is PITA
 * LocutusOfBorg "PITA<->SPANKS", pun intended
<LocutusOfBorg> sadly I'm with mobile tethering, can't test in my chroot because of too many r dependencies to drag :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xdg-desktop-portal-gtk [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xdg-desktop-portal [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.6-1]
<Laney> Don't get that pun :P
<LocutusOfBorg> (after a spank you can get Pain In The Ass) :)
<Laney> oho
<rbalint> infinity: no, i meant asking for opinion in advance
<rbalint> infinity: i can open the LP bug as well for sync, but if it is rejected anyway there is no point
<infinity> rbalint: I'm fine with it.
<LocutusOfBorg> rbalint, sync from experimental?
<rbalint> infinity: IMO kodi is a killer app both on Debian and Ubuntu and and releasing latest stable point release would be the best
<rbalint> LocutusOfBorg: yes, for now
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure if you have permissions or not, in case please ask :)
<rbalint> LocutusOfBorg: i'm hoping to get it in Stretch, too, but this is another story
<LocutusOfBorg> I know, I read the bug on debian-release before you posted it here :p
<infinity> rbalint: Sync done.  Don't need a bug.
<infinity> rbalint: Any other kodi-related bits that need to come with it, or just the base 'kodi' package?
<rbalint> infinity:  no, addons are fine it seems
<infinity> Kay.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kodi (zesty-proposed/universe) [2:17.0+dfsg1-3 => 2:17.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kodi [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2:17.1+dfsg1-1]
<rbalint> infinity: thanks!
<Kaleo> Laney, you off today?
<Kaleo> Laney, I still have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1680114 :/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1680114 in ubuntu-terminal-app (Ubuntu) "[FFe] New ubuntu-terminal-app release with UX changes" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> Kaleo: No, I'm working through the queue now
<Laney> You can publish and get it in the queue if you want
<Kaleo> Laney, you mean publish the silo?
<Kaleo> I'm sorry I'm not familiar with the FFe process
<Laney> It's fine at this point, since it'll get held in the queue and someone can review it there at the same time as they review the FFe
<Laney> (since we are in freeze)
<Kaleo> oh I see
<jbicha> Kaleo: are you able to publish or do you need someone else to?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sssd (zesty-proposed/main) [1.15.0-3ubuntu4 => 1.15.2-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<tjaalton> ^ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sssd/+bug/1680385
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1680385 in sssd (Ubuntu) "FFE: sssd bugfix update 1.15.2" [Wishlist,New]
<infinity> Laney: Should I infer from the above that you're looking at the silo landings in the queue?
<Laney> infinity: Nope
<Laney> although I've ticked two boxes
<infinity> Laney: Oh. :)
<infinity> Laney: If you were, I was just going to point out the oddity of unity8 landing twice from two silos, and that one should be sure that the second includes the first.
<Laney> I will work through the queue but I would like it if I only had to do 50 or 33⅓% of it :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted indicator-session [sync] (zesty-proposed) [17.3.20+17.04.20170403-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity8-desktop-session [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.13+17.04.20170328.1-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> Laney: Fair.  I can take 2668 and 2705 (ie: the two with unity8)
<infinity> tjaalton: That's quite the diff for a "bugfix release".
<tjaalton> infinity: the translations?
<infinity> tjaalton: No, the code. :P
<infinity> tjaalton: Not a NACK, but I do want to verify some of your assertions.
<tjaalton> it added the files provider and socket responder helper, neither of which aren't used yet by default
<tjaalton> they cut 1.15.0 for debian, without those features.. they were polished for .1
<infinity> tjaalton: Without reading the 1MB diff, do you know off-hand where to point me to code that indicated the files provider isn't used by default?
<tjaalton> it's not added to nsswitch.conf
<tjaalton> libnss-sss postinst adds 'sss', but not 'files'
<tjaalton> this has been in place for some time now
<tjaalton> also there's no default sssd.conf installed
<infinity> Right, okay.  And --enable-files-domain would universally enable it, I think, but you didn't add that to rules.
<tjaalton> for buster & AA it'll probably happen
<tjaalton> oh indeed
<tjaalton> yeah that would probably mean no conffile needed
<infinity> Sure, I'm all for sssd eventually obsoleting nscd to the point where we can remove it from glibc upstream and forget it ever happened, but today isn't that day.
<tjaalton> didn't look yet
<tjaalton> yep
<infinity> I'm curious if we could actually do a reliable nscd->sssd migration path and just replace the nscd package with a migration stub.
<infinity> Might be something to consider for a future LTS.
<tjaalton> yeah
<infinity> Though, nscd has had improvements for some of it's worse bugs, and it likely smaller.
<infinity> So, ... *handwavy*
<tjaalton> sssd daemon is split in smaller bits, so with just files it's smaller than when configured against ms ad
<tjaalton> i haven't tested this theory though. and socket activation etc isn't enabled either
<tjaalton> when that happens it'll only run what's needed
<infinity> Socket activation for a resolver sounds like a really stupid idea.
<infinity> Of all the things on my system that I want to respond INSTANTLY, the resolver is at the top of the list.
<tjaalton> well, used for some of the bits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sssd [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.15.2-1ubuntu1]
<tjaalton> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.8.0-47.50] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-themes (zesty-proposed/main) [16.10+17.04.20170309-0ubuntu1 => 16.10+17.04.20170406-0ubuntu1] (core) (sync)
<ginggs> Laney: LP: #1676923 i think all the info is there now.  andt BTW tzdata 2017b-1 just uploaded https://packages.qa.debian.org/t/tzdata/news/20170406T100345Z.html
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1676923 in python-tz (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync python-tz 2016.7-0.3 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1676923
<rbalint> infinity: could lxml be hinted to migrate despite snapcraft autopkgtest issues?
<rbalint> infinity: they seem to be testbed network related problems
<infinity> rbalint: "network related problems"?
<rbalint> infinity: it keeps failing in different ways related to the proxy
<rbalint> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/armhf/s/snapcraft/20170404_231948_bb766@/log.gz
<rbalint> infinity:  now the wiki pull which used to be working: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/armhf/s/snapcraft/20170406_071511_dffe9@/log.gz
<infinity> rbalint: We'll just retry it a few times and see if it fixes itself. :P
<rbalint> infinity: ok
<rbalint> infinity: i asked cyphermox to restart it 2 times alreade
<rbalint> y
<rbalint> infinity: what is the usual upper limit? :-)
<infinity> rbalint: 37.
<Laney> why is it so crap on armhf?
<infinity> Different network?  lxd dropping connections prematurely?
<rbalint> Laney: good question, maybe testbed location?
<Laney> "socket.gaierror: [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssh [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [1:7.3p1-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: greybird-gtk-theme (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.22.2-1 => 3.22.2-1ubuntu1] (xubuntu)
<rbalint> infinity: 37: ok :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssh [sync] (xenial-proposed) [1:7.2p2-4ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adwaita-icon-theme (zesty-proposed/main) [3.23.91.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.0-0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-terminal-app (zesty-proposed/main) [0.7.218ubuntu2 => 0.7.218+17.04.20170405.7-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: graphviz (trusty-proposed/main) [2.36.0-0ubuntu3.1 => 2.36.0-0ubuntu3.2] (core)
<infinity> Laney: Where are ppc64el and s390x tests going?  It seems like they get queued, and the queue gets drained without tests actually happening.
<Laney> can you give me an example?
<apw> "    " <- :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: librsvg (zesty-proposed/main) [2.40.16-1 => 2.40.16-2~svn1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lazarus (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2+dfsg-1 => 1.6.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lazarus [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.2+dfsg-2]
<infinity> Laney: All?
<Laney> I get that
<infinity> Laney: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/r-cran-curl
<Laney> But it's much quicker for me to look up a specific request that you're noticing a problem with
<Laney> Ta
<infinity> Laney: I didn't make those requests, but I assume they included all arches.  I made other requests that seem to have similar "where did they go?" issues.
<Laney> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/?format=plain&prefix=zesty/ppc64el/r/r-cran-curl/
<Laney> There's results there that aren't in the web UI
<infinity> Ah-ha.
<Laney> I guess britney is seeing them okay?
<infinity> Probably.
 * infinity goes to look.
<Laney> Right, so probably a problem there, let's see
<infinity> Laney: Yep, as you suspected, britney has results for that.
<Laney> if you want to know, this is juju ssh autopkgtest-web/0 from prod-ues-proposed-migration@wendigo
<infinity> I feel like I won't remember that.
<infinity> Is there a cheat sheet for casual autopkgtest maintenance?
<Laney> somewhat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration/AutopkgtestInfrastructure#Administration
<Laney> ERROR:root:Failure to fetch swift results from http://10.24.0.175:8080/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty?marker=zesty%2Farmhf%2Fc%2Fcinder%2F20161028_120634_e00b4%40&delimiter=%40: Remote end closed connection without response
<Laney> Seems like some acid rain in the cloud
 * Laney pinged a sysadmin and will go have lunch now while it gets looked at
<Laney> I think it recovered itself
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iproute2 (xenial-proposed/main) [4.3.0-1ubuntu3 => 4.3.0-1ubuntu3.16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iproute2 (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.3.0-1ubuntu3 => 4.3.0-1ubuntu3.16.10.1] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> will anybody merge systemd from Debian? I'm worried about the dnssec change mentioning zesty but apparently not uploaded there
<smoser> bdmurray, i've updated those now. sorry for leaving them so sparse.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdialog (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1 => 16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kfind (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1 => 4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keditbookmarks (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1 => 16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: konqueror (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1 => 4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (zesty-proposed/main) [2.28-2ubuntu1 => 2.28-3ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bamf (zesty-proposed/main) [0.5.3+16.10.20160929-0ubuntu1 => 0.5.3+17.04.20170406-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<stgraber> can someone look at lxd and btrfs-progs in the queue, would like those fixes in the archive soon :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntukylin-theme [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted btrfs-progs [source] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.1-1ubuntu1]
<apw> stgraber, ^
<Laney>  diff from 56.0.2924.76-0ubuntu2.1343 to 57.0.2987.98-0ubuntu1.1348 (48.4 MiB)
<Laney> What. On. Earth.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.12-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-app-launch [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.12+17.04.20170404.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-panel [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-api [sync] (zesty-proposed) [8.7+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1]
<stgraber> apw: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kfilereplace (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1 => 4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: klinkstatus (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1 => 4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kimagemapeditor (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1 => 4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kommander (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1 => 4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<Laney> barry: how come this python-requests-unixsocket is the same upstream version as is already in the archive but has different upstream contents?
<Laney> Seems to only be metadata ...
<Laney> I think it's okay otherwise. Not sure why all the empty dh_ overrides...
<Laney> Someone else could accept that if they wanted to, if the explanation is sane
 * Laney back in a couple of hours
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ubuntu-filemanager-app [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.4+17.04.20170323-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.28-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unity8 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [8.15+17.04.20170404.7-0ubuntu1]
<barry>  
<barry> Laney: that's weird.  it certainly shouldn't be different and i can't think of what i might have done to cause that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted librsvg [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.40.16-2~svn1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kdialog [source] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keditbookmarks [source] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kfind [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted konqueror [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kfilereplace [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kimagemapeditor [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova-lxd (yakkety-proposed/main) [14.2.0-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 14.2.2-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted klinkstatus [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kommander [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libqapt (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-0ubuntu5 => 3.0.3-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: muon (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.6.0-0ubuntu2 => 4:5.7.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keystone (xenial-proposed/main) [2:9.2.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:9.3.0-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (xenial-proposed/main) [2:9.1.1-0ubuntu1 => 2:9.1.2-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qmenumodel [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.12+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtmir [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtubuntu [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.64+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtmir-gles [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtubuntu-gles [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.64+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity8 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [8.15+17.04.20170404.7-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted accounts-qml-module [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.6+17.04.20170405-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-action-api [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0+17.04.20170405-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libarchive [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chromium-browser [source] (zesty-proposed) [57.0.2987.98-0ubuntu1.1348]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-themes [sync] (zesty-proposed) [16.10+17.04.20170406-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bamf [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3+17.04.20170406-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted muon [source] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.7.0-0ubuntu1]
<apw> acheronuk, are are pushing that freeze ...
<acheronuk> apw: are are what?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-terminal-app [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.218+17.04.20170405.7-0ubuntu1]
<apw> s/are/you ...
<apw> acheronuk, also i am hating on a 0.5MB diff for muon
<acheronuk> apw: what are you asking? if I have more to upload? answer to that is no
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lm-sensors [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.4.0-4]
<apw> acheronuk, i am interested you are not indeed doing more, but i was just being exasperated :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adwaita-icon-theme [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted greybird-gtk-theme [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.22.2-1ubuntu1]
<acheronuk> apw: apologies. never intend these things to be this late. then stuff happens.... or actually sometimes doesn't when you WANT it to
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libqapt [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.3-0ubuntu1]
<apw> acheronuk, indeed
<rbalint> python-boto autopkgtest has a lot of forbidden-s, while it is passing on Debian
<rbalint> it does not let 2.44.0-1ubuntu1 to migrate to zesty
<rbalint> should not those test results be ignored?
<nacc> jgrimm: --^ ?
<jgrimm> rbalint, i believe they can be ignored too
<jgrimm> they were ignored/skipped on previous upload. not new
<nacc> yeah, i think we decided that a hint update was needed
<nacc> as the hint was versioned
<nacc> in pitti's hints
<rbalint> i think phyml autopkgtests should be ignored for everything other than amd64 and i386 since a dep is not available (pocl-opencl-icd)
<rbalint> i think this can be unversioned
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: khmer (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0+dfsg-9 => 2.0+dfsg-9ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted khmer [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.0+dfsg-9ubuntu1]
<rbalint> it looks like many R packages have circular autopkgtest blocks
<rbalint> adding versioned dependencies where they are missing may clean up the picture a bit
<rbalint> or a set could be hinted in together
<rbalint> should i start adding patches for the missing dependencies or hinting is the usual resolution
<rbalint> ?
<rbalint> example: r-bioc-summarizedexperiment 1.4.0-2 is waiting for r-bioc-iranges but lists r-bioc-summarizedexperiment/1.2.0-1 test failure as a regression
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (zesty-proposed/universe) [134-1 => 137-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [sync] (zesty-proposed) [137-3]
<ginggs> rbalint: you can re-run the tests with additional triggers
<rbalint> ginggs: how?
<rbalint> ginggs: when i tried it failed due to not having upload rights yet
<ginggs> rbalint: are you looking at update_excuses.html ?
<rbalint> ginggs: yes
<ginggs> rbalint: ah, then you are going to have to ask someone
<ginggs> but you can make it easy for them by crafting the URL and just asking them to click on it
<nacc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration#How_to_re-run_autopkgtests_with_dependencies_on_other_packages_in_the_proposed_pocket
<nacc> rbalint: if you can generate the URL you need, i can run them
<ginggs> rbalint: so let's look at your example
<rbalint> nacc: thanks
<nacc> rbalint: np
<rbalint> ginggs: i think it does not help because iranges from proposed is tested with summarizedexperiment from zesty which fails
<rbalint> ginggs: but when they enter together they will both pass
<ginggs> rbalint: this will help for that
<nacc> right, you basically need to hint hat for excuses purposes -- and then update_output will dtrt for the actual migration
<nacc> (aiui)
<rbalint> ginggs: reading the link
<rbalint> ginggs: got that, thanks
<Laney> barry: Maybe one is from a git tag and one's from somewhere else?
<nacc> rbalint: basically each trigger you add is a srcpkg to use from -proposed for the test
<ginggs> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=zesty&arch=amd64&package=r-bioc-summarizedexperiment&trigger=r-bioc-biocgenerics%2F0.20.0-1&trigger=r-bioc-iranges%2f2.8.1-1
<ginggs> i've just requested this ^
<Laney> If this indicates a problem with dependencies, that should also be fixed imho
<ginggs> i manually added &trigger=r-bioc-iranges%2f2.8.1-1
<rbalint> i have to follow all cycles to see if all the packages are only blocked by this problem
<barry> Laney: possibly.  maybe my tool to gitify apt-get source is wonky (tho it's always worked until now).  gotta walk the dog then i'll try to do straight up a-g source and apply the patch that way.  maybe 20m
<rbalint> ginggs: please try that one, too: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=zesty&arch=amd64&package=r-cran-treescape&trigger=rcpp%2F0.12.9-1&trigger=r-cran-phangorn=%2F2.1.1-1
<ginggs> You submitted an invalid request: Malformed trigger
<ginggs> you want &trigger=r-cran-phangorn%2F2.1.1-1 there
<ginggs> requested
<rbalint> ginggs: yes, thanks
<ginggs> rbalint: watch out for versions with '+' in them, replace with %2B
<rbalint> ginggs: yes, I'll encode the links
<rbalint> ginggs: i think I'll compile a list after i see the results
<rbalint> ginggs: there are several dozen triggers which will be needed
<ginggs> paste.ubuntu.com
<ginggs> rbalint: do you by any chance know what is happening with LP: #1640320 ?  It would be really nice to kick out boost1.61
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1640320 in location-service (Ubuntu) "FTBFS in zesty" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1640320
<rbalint> ginggs: AFAIK location-service fix is merged, l-s devs need to release new version
<ginggs> rbalint: thanks
<rbalint> ginggs: removed the misleasing assignmet to me since I can't release and a different patch got accepted
<barry> Laney: could it be an tar.gz/tar.xz thing?
<barry>  
<ginggs> rbalint: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/r/r-bioc-summarizedexperiment/zesty/amd64 success
<ginggs> i've requested that combination on the other arches
<Laney> barry: Well, that's why it's allowed to change I presume - I don't know why it *did* change though...
<Laney> Did one of you generate the tarball yourselves or something?
<Laney> I suppose if you eyeball the changes and make sure they're all okay then we can roll with this
<barry> Laney: no, i just syncpackaged it from unstable (sorry, i previously got it mixed up with a few other packages i've been ftbfs-fixing).
<barry> % syncpackage -f -b 1679842 python-requests-unixsocket
<Laney> ok, maybe not *you*, but the maintainer or whoever uploaded it to Ubuntu the first time
 * barry looks at zul :)
<Laney> like maybe someone used one of the auto-tarballs from github and the other person found a released version on a website
<slangasek> infinity: around?
<barry> Laney: do you have a link to a page for exactly the differences you're seeing?  i'm happy to eyeball them, but i want to make sure i'm looking at what you're looking at
<Laney> barry: Download the two packages and debdiff them
<barry> Laney: ack
<slangasek> infinity: discussing subiquity livefs builds with cyphermox; I'm suggesting this should be PROJECT=ubuntu-server, SUBPROJECT=live, since there is already an ubuntu-server livefs build which differs (and must do).  Opinions?
<Laney> barry: Suggest you give your findings to slangasek or infinity if they're around when you get them - I'm off for the night now
<Laney> see you!
<barry> Laney: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmatekbd (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
<barry> Laney, slangasek, infinity oh, yeah, i bet that's exactly this.  zul probably got 0.1.5 from pypi, but zigo spins openstack packages from git so the two don't match.  :( :(  have i mentioned how much i disagree with that approach?
<slangasek> can't imagine anyone ever finding anything objectionable about any of the 15 different approaches to openstack packaging
<barry> fortunately there is broad consensus that all those general python library packages should be folded back into dpmt and use the consistent workflow.  that'll happen after stretch most likely
<barry> slangasek: so yeah, outside of debian/ it looks like metadata only differences, e.g. some files missing (e.g. AUTHORS, ChangeLog, PKG-INFO).  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24330003/
<barry> looks okay to me, and local builds had no problem
<infinity> slangasek: I'm not overburdened with opinion on the matter.
<barry> i'm also totally fine waiting until aardvark.  this mostly just fixes a ftbfs in doko's rebuild
<valorie> aha, so it *will* be aardvark!
<barry> valorie: well, if it were up to me, which it rarely is <wink>
<barry> aamazing aardvark
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> love it
<valorie> I can already see the artwork in my mind
 * acheronuk is still hoping for an Anaconda
<barry> oh, i got a million of them.  bbubbly bbabboon, ccrazy ccougar, ddangerous ddingo.  i really don't understand why mark never uses my suggestions
<barry> although i did get yakkety right (but it was the obvious choice :)
<jbicha> barry: I helped pick maverick! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames?action=diff&rev1=594&rev2=595
<barry> jbicha: :)
<barry> there should be some kind of prize!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keepass2 (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.35+dfsg-1 => 2.35+dfsg-2] (cli-mono) (sync)
<doko> slangasek, infinity: please could you review the binutils update in the unapproved queue?
<slangasek> doko: there isn't one; there was one accepted 7 hours before your ping?
#ubuntu-release 2017-04-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xubuntu-docs (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.10 => 17.04] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libwmf (zesty-proposed/main) [0.2.8.4-10.5ubuntu2 => 0.2.8.4-10.6ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<doko> slangasek: hmm, I didn't see an email. sorry
<slangasek> no worries
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pygobject-2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.28.6-12ubuntu1 => 2.28.6-12ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<bluesabre> Hello release team! Please ack xubuntu-docs and greybird-gtk-theme, we had some last minute fixes/commits roll in (and everything checks out)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xubuntu-docs [source] (zesty-proposed) [17.04]
<slangasek> bluesabre: xubuntu-docs accepted; greybird-gtk-theme not in queue
<slangasek> bluesabre: there was one accepted 8 hours ago
<bluesabre> slangasek: thanks, it must have slipped in earlier, sorry about the extra noise
<zul> barry: thats what happened
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-signed (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-18.20 => 4.10.0-19.21] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-18.20 => 4.10.0-19.21] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0.18.20 => 4.10.0.19.21] (core, kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0.19.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-19.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-signed [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-19.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-19.21] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-19.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-requests-unixsocket [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keepass2 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.35+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmatekbd [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libwmf [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.8.4-10.6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pygobject-2 [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.28.6-12ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-applets (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-filemanager-app [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.4+17.04.20170404-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-games-app [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.0.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted retro-gtk [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (zesty-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu503 => 20101020ubuntu504] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: retro-gtk [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: retro-gtk [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-applets [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: retro-gtk [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: retro-gtk [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: retro-gtk [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: retro-gtk [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> morning release team :)
<acheronuk> currently staging a fix for bug #1680711
<ubot5> bug 1680711 in k3b (Ubuntu Zesty) "Unable to find cdrecord executable" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680711
<acheronuk> the fix I hope is just: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+sourcepub/7663362/+listing-archive-extra
<acheronuk> with diff: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/314791460/k3b_2.0.3a+git20170325-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1_2.0.3a+git20170325-0ubuntu2~ubuntu17.04~ppa1.diff.gz
<acheronuk> (ignore the ppa versioning that will go away in any upload to archive"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: proftpd-dfsg (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.5b-3 => 1.3.5b-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (zesty-proposed/main) [2017a-1 => 2017b-1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lirc (zesty-proposed/main) [0.9.4c-8 => 0.9.4c-9] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: manpages-zh (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2 => 1.6.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<acheronuk> so can I ask if that would be ok to upload and get accepted (pending review of course on actual upload)?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted manpages-zh [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted proftpd-dfsg [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.5b-4]
<acheronuk> 1st time I have had proper upload permission at this point in a release, so sorry for asking maybe obvious questions.
<Laney> acheronuk: if it's seeded (on kubuntu) then it'll get held in the queue for the release team to review
<Laney> so feel free to upload
<acheronuk> Laney: that is what I figured and hoped. thx for answering :)
<ginggs> would someone from release team please look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmailtools-perl it failed autopkgtests against libmime-tools-perl/5.507-1, but passed against 5.508-1 which is already in zesty release - should it be unblocked?
<infinity> ginggs: unblocking.
<ginggs> infinity: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted retro-gtk [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted retro-gtk [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted retro-gtk [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted retro-gtk [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted retro-gtk [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted retro-gtk [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: osmose-emulator (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-2 => 1.0-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted osmose-emulator [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-4]
<acheronuk> does the freeze do anything odd to flavour uploads?
<acheronuk> mine is just vanishing into nothingness
<acheronuk> no accepted/rejected/waiting for review email etc
<acheronuk> not getting to the queue
<acheronuk> nothing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lhapdf (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.9.1-4build1 => 5.9.1-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lhapdf [sync] (zesty-proposed) [5.9.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: k3b (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.3a+git20170325-0ubuntu1 => 2.0.3a+git20170325-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-mate-artwork (zesty-proposed/universe) [17.04.11 => 17.04.12] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: k3b (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.3a+git20170325-0ubuntu1 => 2.0.3a+git20170325-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: k3b (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.3a+git20170325-0ubuntu1 => 2.0.3a+git20170325-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: khmer (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0+dfsg-9ubuntu1 => 2.0+dfsg-10] (no packageset) (sync)
<acheronuk> O.o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted khmer [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.0+dfsg-10]
<acheronuk> ok. leant something new this morning. did not realise you could get duplicates in the queue like that!
<acheronuk> sorry about that. I was blaming my cra**y connection so retried
<acheronuk> obviously the duplicates can be binned
<acheronuk> sorry for the noise :/
<infinity> acheronuk: The third one has different checksums from the first two.  Is it actually different, or did you just re-run dpkg-buildpackage?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tzdata [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2017b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-mate-artwork [source] (zesty-proposed) [17.04.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lirc [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.4c-9]
<acheronuk> infinity: yep. I re-ran our package release script (inc dpkg-buildpackage)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected k3b [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3a+git20170325-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected k3b [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3a+git20170325-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted k3b [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3a+git20170325-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-games-app [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-games-app [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-games-app [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-games-app [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-games-app [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-games-app [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-games-app [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.0.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-games-app [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.0.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-games-app [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.0.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-games-app [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.0.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-games-app [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.0.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-games-app [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.0.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (zesty-proposed) [20101020ubuntu504]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 (zesty-proposed/restricted) [340.102-0ubuntu1 => 340.102-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (zesty-proposed/restricted) [375.39-0ubuntu3 => 375.39-0ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6 (zesty-proposed/main) [6.3.0-10ubuntu1 => 6.3.0-12ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 [source] (zesty-proposed) [340.102-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 [source] (zesty-proposed) [375.39-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-6 [source] (zesty-proposed) [6.3.0-12ubuntu1]
<acheronuk> hi. could k3b be let through please?
<acheronuk> excuses says "Not touching package due to block request by freeze (contact #ubuntu-release if update is needed)"
<jbicha> hi, Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 is waiting on a new version of ubiquity to be pushed for LP: #1675210
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1675210 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 Try or Install screen missing decorations" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1675210
<infinity> cyphermox: ^-- ubiquity probably needs a trunk release, plus translations pull, plus any other bits you can knock out while you're there.
<infinity> acheronuk: I'll be doing a mess of unblocks over the next 24h as proposed settles.
<acheronuk> infinity: thx. I wasn't paying this close attention at this stage in yakkety, so I'm slightly uncertain how this goes
<jbicha> acheronuk: I believe from now on, you should make sure your zesty seeded uploads have an LP bug number in their changelog in case the Release Team wants to handle them as SRUs instead
<acheronuk> jbicha: yep. I made a point of putting that in k3b upload
<jbicha> that's fine,, I didn't mean that as criticism, just fyi :)
<acheronuk> jbicha: well I had sort of assumed it would be wise from this stage, but confirmation of that thought is great :)
<acheronuk> thank you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-raspi2 (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.10.0-1003.5 => 4.10.0-1004.6] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-raspi2 (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.10.0.1003.5 => 4.10.0.1004.6] (kernel) (sync)
<barry> zul: thanks for the confirmation
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta-raspi2 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0.1004.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-raspi2 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-1004.6]
<cyphermox> infinity: yeah, I know, I already have jbicha's fixes
<cyphermox> so, I'm working on it...
<jbicha> no problem, I was just letting infin_ity or whoever know that we were waiting on that for a true RC
<infinity> jbicha: We're waiting on a few things. ;)
<infinity> (like the kernel, no big deal)
<Laney> who needs one of those?
<apw> i always like at least 1/2
<Laney> greedy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6 (zesty-proposed/main) [6.3.0-10ubuntu1 => 6.3.0-12ubuntu2] (core)
<infinity> +SOURCE_VERSION:= 6.3.0-12ubuntu1.1
<infinity> +gcc-6 (6.3.0-12ubuntu2)
<infinity> doko: ^
<doko> oops, let me fix that
<infinity> doko: Not super happy about a compiler upload 6 days before release, but if you fix that bit, at least it'll be worth reviewing.
<doko> hmm, where do you see that?
 * Laney wonders what 12ubuntu1 did to offend
<infinity> Laney: Other than failing to build?
<infinity> doko: rules.parameters
<infinity> doko: All the versions are 1.1 instead of 2.
<doko> ahh, you can ignore that. it's autogenerated during the build
<infinity> doko: Unless a clean fixes that, and you just cleaned locally after uploading. :P
<Laney> Don't see that version
<infinity> Laney: Because it's not in the archive.
<Laney> Right then.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-73.94] (core, kernel)
<doko> anyway, uploaded again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6 (zesty-proposed/main) [6.3.0-10ubuntu1 => 6.3.0-12ubuntu2] (core)
<doko> infinity: would you still accept a gdb update? just newer trunk version. it's not yet branched
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-6 [source] (zesty-proposed) [6.3.0-12ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinder (xenial-proposed/main) [2:8.1.1-0ubuntu2 => 2:8.1.1-0ubuntu3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<infinity> doko: Other than "yay, new", is there an argument for it?
<doko> no, planning to propose the final 8.0 version as a SRU anyway
<infinity> doko: Yeah, if what we have works, I wouldn't bother.  I probably also wouldn't bother with the SRU for a non-LTS release, but it's your time.
<doko> ok
<doko> apw, infinity: is linux-hammerhead still used by something?
 * apw is supprised to hear that is still a thing
<infinity> doko: That sounds like a thing we probably forgot to remove, but I'll confirm with devices types.
<doko> thanks, produce a compiler ICE, but I'm not interested to investigate, if we remove it
<apw> infinity, cirtainly that is not suitibly maintained
<infinity> apw: Oh, it's very much not maintained.  But need to make sure somebody doesn't think it's a thing before I delete it.
<infinity> apw: Okay, hammerhead was Nexus 5.  Pretty sure that was never a thing Canonical supported, just a community phone port.  So, I'm going to dlete, and if anyone yells, they can yell at me.
<apw> infinity, works for me
<infinity> doko: Removing.
<acheronuk> infinity: do you think we can maybe get a change to our settings package in before the iso's are baked?
<acheronuk> would be something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24334630/
<infinity> acheronuk: If autostart is undesirable, that doesn't seem like the right way to turn it off.
<infinity> acheronuk: Desired default behaviours should be default.  User configs should be used by users to revert those decisions.
<infinity> acheronuk: (ie: you want a code change here, not a use config snippet)
<infinity> s/use/user/
<apw> are you doing it that way to avoid rebuilding something large ?
<infinity> I'd make the same argument for the kwinrc already in there...
<infinity> Why was that not a code patch?
<infinity> (fresh installs and upgrades won't have the same behaviour when you do it this way)
<acheronuk> infinity: ok. will have to leave it then. plasma does not respect putting those rc files in a defaults folder as it used to when I tested
<infinity> acheronuk: I'm not talking about files, I'm talking about the default being wrong.
<infinity> acheronuk: If you're saying "all users should want this off by default, and the few who want it on should turn it on", then the code should reflect that.  Shipping a user config file that inverts the default is useless, as it only applies to users created after the package is installed.
<infinity> Which is why /etc/skel is pretty empty on most systems, cause it's a very bad way to distribute system defaults.
<ogra_> it is almost always the wrong place for stuff
<infinity> acheronuk: Anyhow, the answer to your original question is that it's not too late to get changes in.  I'm just disagreeing with the change itself. :P
<ogra_> infinity, well, reading the changelog entry this actually wants to be a kubuntu specific casper setting rather than in kubuntu-settings ...
<ogra_> "stops ... autoloading in a live session"
<infinity> Well, yes, if this is JUST about the live session, casper is the place to fix it.
<infinity> acheronuk: ^
<infinity> And it can be fixed the same way in casper.
<infinity> Well, minus skel, and instead dropping it right in the ubuntu user's home.
<ogra_> yeah
<acheronuk> not just about the live session. and don't want to mess with users defaults on upgrade
<ogra_> well, then you want to adjust the defaults of the app itself
<acheronuk> we used to do that by setting a korgacrc file in our setting, but that location is ignored now for that. as it was for the kwinrc
<infinity> It should be simple C to make it check a global location first.
<infinity> Well, C++, I guess, because KDE.
<infinity> Using user defaults in skel for this kind of thing is just plain wrong.
<acheronuk> and out policy is or has been not to hack the kde/plasma code if we can avoid it and change behaviour in our setting package when possible
<infinity> I mean, it's your flavour, and I won't block you from doing it this way.  I'll just argue a bit and explain why it's not right.
<infinity> acheronuk: Sure, "when possible".  I'm arguing this doesn't qualify.  skel is a Bad Way to do this sort of thing.
<acheronuk> infinity: points taken on board, believe me :)
<infinity> Anyhow, your call in the end.  RCs probably won't spin until late tonight or early tomorrow.  We're still squeezing some vaguely useful things in like a kernel and a libc.
<infinity> And maybe a compiler, cause why not.
<acheronuk> if people had not said, "can we change this behaviour?" a but earlier than a few hrs before the RC, then maybe it would be another way
<acheronuk> *a bit earlier
<acheronuk> yikes at those changes!
<acheronuk> infinity: well... one priority for 'Agoraphobic Anaconda' will be a complete review and reworking of our settings package. a lot of obsolete stuff in there that does no harm, but does no good either.
<acheronuk> plus to get some better artwork/customisations maybe
<acheronuk> so I think part of that will also be to lose if we can any suboptimal methods like this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: retro-gtk (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1 => 0.10.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted retro-gtk [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-games-app (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0.2-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.0.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-games-app [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kubuntu-settings (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:17.04ubuntu5 => 1:17.04ubuntu6] (kubuntu)
<tyhicks> infinity: hi - thanks for axing linux-{mako,flo,hammerhead}! would it be helpful if I tracked down if linux-goldfish is still needed?
<ogra_> tyhicks, unlikely ... that was for the emulator
<tyhicks> ogra_: is it completely unused now?
<tyhicks> (I'd assume so...)
<ogra_> well, it would emulate some android 4.4 based env ... i doubt thats helpful for anyone
<tyhicks> yeah, that's of little use
<ginggs> any ideas on how to get r-cran-igraph to migrate please? it is holding up a whole bunch of r-cran, r-bioc packages.  tests pass on armhf and s390x (and amd64 in debian), but get Killed on other arches
<nacc> ginggs: is this one of the r packages that needs to be rerun with others?
<nacc> rbalint: --^ ?
<ginggs> it seems to be the root of all the problems
<jbicha> no, there's a lot of failing r autopkgtests that I ran together earlier but it wasn't enough
<jbicha> my no was to n_acc's question
<nacc> jbicha: ah ok
<rbalint> i'm making progress with the trigger generator
<nacc> seems like rbalint ginggs and jbicha should coordinate :)
<jbicha> I'm not looking at r any more, my retries were months ago
<nacc> jbicha: oh ok -- rbalint was looking yesterday
<nacc> iirc
<ginggs> rbalint: do you think r-cran-igraph is waiting for anything from proposed? it predates all the others and has always passed autopkgtests in debian
<nacc> uh
<nacc> https://ci.debian.net/data/packages/unstable/amd64/r/r-cran-igraph/20170407_065422.autopkgtest.log.gz
<nacc> the test fails there too
<nacc> but for some reason is not being marked as a failure
<nacc> oh it gets killed specifically, i see
<nacc> it seems weird that 9 fails in print.igraph don't fail the test :)
<jbicha> it'll be nice for Ubuntu once Debian starts enforcing autopkgtests :)
<nacc> jbicha: yeah :)
<ginggs> won't help here though :(
<nacc> ginggs: sorry, misread the output
<nacc> ginggs: have you reproduced it locally (since it does fail on amd64 acc'g to excuses)?
<rbalint> let me debug igraph manually
<ginggs> i built it locally and ran the tests, they completed and returned 0
<ginggs> on amd64, that is.  the output looked much like the armhf results -  15 failed tests, but a PASS
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (zesty-proposed/main) [17.04.7 => 17.04.8] (core)
<rbalint> ginggs: i'm giving it a try, too
<rbalint> ginggs: i think igraph is failing due to low memory
<ginggs> rbalint: thanks, weird that it doesn't happen on armhf
<ginggs> would someone please configure r-cran-igraph to run on m1.large ?
<rbalint> ginggs: at lease at test case R goes up to ~1.8G memory
<ginggs> rbalint: i don't have any other suggestions, let's see what happens if it is run on VM with more resources
<rbalint> ginggs: i get the folowing error, while the test passes:
<rbalint> ginggs: system call failed: Cannot allocate memory
<rbalint> ginggs: in a 2G VM
<ginggs> why don't we get nice error messages like that?
<rbalint> ginggs: could you please trigger this?: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=zesty&arch=armhf&package=snapcraft&trigger=python-requests-unixsocket%2F0.1.5-3
<rbalint> ginggs: (maybe a few times:-)) it is temporary
<ginggs> rbalint: submitted
<dmj_s76> sforshee: I'll test the proposed linux-firmware when I can.  Right now we're running all our machines through 17.04 tests.
<Odd_Bloke> cyphermox: o/ I've just posted an updated debdiff to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1679252; gaughen said you might have the cycles to upload that to -proposed to bake over the weekend?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1679252 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Xenial) "Cloud images for non-Intel architectures are configured with security repos that don't work" [Undecided,Fix committed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-73.94]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [4.8.0-47.50]
<cyphermox> Odd_Bloke: xenial only?
<Odd_Bloke> cyphermox: Yeah, these fixes landed in the yakkety cycle.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I
<cyphermox> ugh
<Odd_Bloke> But the original change which introduced the bugs only recently made it back to xenial.
<cyphermox> I'm happy to sponsor, but you will still need to have someone from the SRU team review them to get them in -proposed
<cyphermox> Odd_Bloke: ok, I'm reviewing it now, just need to make sure I have the right code branch
<Odd_Bloke> cyphermox: Aha, of course.
<cyphermox> just one thing; you should have opened a new release in that case, since 2.408.10 was already uploaded to proposed
<rbalint> could someone tell if r-cran-igraph gets a bigget testbed?
<cyphermox> Odd_Bloke: ... it was already *published* in xenial-proposed, to be precise, as just uploaded and in the queue it wouldn't be an issue.
<Odd_Bloke> cyphermox: Ah, right, I always get the queue and proposed confused for that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-117.164] (core, kernel)
<Odd_Bloke> cyphermox: Want me to spin a new debdiff?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.10.0-19.21~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.10 => 2.408.11] (desktop-core)
<cyphermox> Odd_Bloke: no, this is simple enough ;)
<Odd_Bloke> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adacontrol (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.17r3.1-4 => 1.17r3.1-4build1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dbusada (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1build1 => 0.3.3-1build2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnat-gps (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-1ubuntu1 => 6.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: asis (zesty-proposed/universe) [2015-1build2 => 2015-1build3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dh-ada-library (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.8 => 6.8build1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libalog (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2ubuntu1 => 0.5.2-2ubuntu2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libaws (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.2-2build4 => 3.3.2-2build5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgmpada (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-3build1 => 1.0-3build2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgtkada (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.8.3-1ubuntu2 => 3.8.3-1ubuntu3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libncursesada (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.20150808-2ubuntu1 => 6.0.20150808-2ubuntu2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libaunit (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.7.2-1build2 => 3.7.2-1build3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgnatcoll (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7gpl2015-2ubuntu2 => 1.7gpl2015-2ubuntu3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libflorist (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016-1build1 => 2016-1build2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblog4ada (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3-1build2 => 1.3-1build3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libaws [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.2-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgmpada [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgtkada [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.8.3-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libncursesada [sync] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.20150808-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtexttools (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-8build1 => 2.1.0-8build2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxmlezout (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.06.1-8build1 => 1.06.1-8build2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libflorist [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2016-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblog4ada [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.3-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxmlada (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.5.2015-8build1 => 4.5.2015-8build2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgnatcoll [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.7gpl2015-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtemplates-parser (zesty-proposed/universe) [11.10-4build1 => 11.10-4build2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adacontrol [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.17r3.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dbusada [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnat-gps [sync] (zesty-proposed) [6.1.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libaunit [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.7.2-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pcscada (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1ubuntu2 => 0.7.3-1ubuntu3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted asis [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2015-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libalog [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: polyorb (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11~20140418-3.2 => 2.11~20140418-3.2build1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dh-ada-library [sync] (zesty-proposed) [6.8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: opentoken (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0b-5build2 => 6.0b-5build3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtemplates-parser [sync] (zesty-proposed) [11.10-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxmlada [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.5.2015-8build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opentoken [sync] (zesty-proposed) [6.0b-5build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted polyorb [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.11~20140418-3.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtexttools [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-8build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcscada [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.3-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxmlezout [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.06.1-8build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kubuntu-settings [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:17.04ubuntu6]
<cyphermox> Odd_Bloke: not sure who of the SRU team might be around to check this out now though
<cyphermox> slangasek would be my usual victim, but he's out :)
<cyphermox> bdmurray: you around?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: imagemagick (zesty-proposed/main) [8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-2ubuntu3 => 8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-3ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<ginggs> infinity: around? are you able to do this -> <ginggs> would someone please configure r-cran-igraph to run on m1.large ?
<bdmurray> cyphermox: i may have some time in my evening.
<Laney> ginggs: I did it
<Laney> You can do merge proposals against lp:autopkgtest-cloud (git) for that kind of change if you want
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nyquist (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.05-2ubuntu1 => 3.05-2.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nyquist [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.05-2.1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-04-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6 [source] (zesty-proposed) [6.3.0-12ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted imagemagick [source] (zesty-proposed) [8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libretro-gambatte (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+git20160522+dfsg1-1 => 0.5.0+git20160522+dfsg1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libretro-gambatte [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0+git20160522+dfsg1-1ubuntu1]
<ginggs> Laney: that worked, thanks! can you give me a URL where I can browse autopkgtest-cloud please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.11]
<ginggs> i think r-bioc-variantannotation autopkgtests also need to run on m1.large
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: h5py (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.0~rc3-1ubuntu1 => 2.7.0~rc3-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted h5py [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.0~rc3-1ubuntu2]
<tjaalton> hmm, is libx11 stuck because it migrated to -dbgsym?
<Laney> ginggs: pad.lv/p/autopkgtest-cloud
<Laney> why do these things neeed such large amounts of memory?
<Laney> I think it'd be nice to look at that before just chucking resources at them
<Laney> we have a limited quota and giving things more of it reduces the amount of other tests we can run at the same time
<ginggs> Laney: thanks - i have no idea why they need so much memory
<infinity> tjaalton: It doesn't seem stuck to me...?
<tjaalton> infinity: oh, I got an email this morning about it.. maybe it's old news then
<tjaalton> right, unstuck the next hour it seems
<tjaalton> should've checked lp first :P
<ginggs> rbalint1: i think i have the solution for r-bioc-annotationhub (actually in r-bioc-genomeinfodb) see debian bug #859864
<ubot5> Debian bug 859864 in src:r-bioc-genomeinfodb "r-bioc-genomeinfodb: Reorganization of ftp://ftp.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/genomes/all" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/859864
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (zesty-proposed) [17.04.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dmaths (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.7.0.0+dfsg1-1 => 4.3.0.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sqlmap (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-1 => 1.1.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sqlmap [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dmaths [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.0.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dmaths (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3.0.0+dfsg1-1 => 4.3.0.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnss-sdr (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-1build4 => 0.0.9-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected dmaths [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.0.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnss-sdr [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.9-1]
<rbalint1> ginggs: thanks, i'll fix this in Debian tomorrow
<rbalint1> i'm mostly afk today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fpc (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+dfsg-11 => 3.0.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fpc [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpc [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.2+dfsg-1]
<ginggs> thanks ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mediawiki (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.27.1-3 => 1:1.27.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: phpmyadmin (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:4.6.6-4 => 4:4.6.6-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mediawiki [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.27.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted phpmyadmin [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4:4.6.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lazarus (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2+dfsg-2 => 1.6.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lazarus [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.4+dfsg-1]
<infinity> cyphermox: I'm sure you noticed, but your ubiquity didn't love you.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: h5py (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.0~rc3-1ubuntu2 => 2.7.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted h5py [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
#ubuntu-release 2017-04-09
<tsimonq2> Hey, archive admins, why is this being rebuilt? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vc/1.3.0-0ubuntu1
<tsimonq2> It's known to fail on all arches but amd64 and i386. That's an upstream thing.
<tsimonq2> So am I missing something in the workflow here, or is there a reason for this?
<tsimonq2> I know this because I keep getting bugged by failure emails :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: Because I retried literally the whole archive.
<infinity> tsimonq2: As you can imagine, I can't go through every single build failure by hand to determine which ones should or shouldn't be given another shot.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Got it, I understand. :)
<tsimonq2> infinity: That's fair.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 (zesty-proposed/restricted) [340.102-0ubuntu2 => 340.102-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (zesty-proposed/restricted) [375.39-0ubuntu4 => 375.39-0ubuntu5] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 [source] (zesty-proposed) [340.102-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 [source] (zesty-proposed) [375.39-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curl (zesty-proposed/main) [7.52.1-3ubuntu1 => 7.52.1-4ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curl [source] (zesty-proposed) [7.52.1-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nestopia (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.47-2ubuntu1 => 1.47-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nestopia [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.47-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libretro-beetle-pce-fast (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.38.7+git20160609-1 => 0.9.38.7+git20160609-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libretro-beetle-pce-fast [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.38.7+git20160609-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fpc (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+dfsg-1 => 3.0.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fpc [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libretro-bsnes-mercury (zesty-proposed/universe) [094+git20160126-1 => 094+git20160126-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libretro-bsnes-mercury [source] (zesty-proposed) [094+git20160126-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (zesty-proposed/main) [2:10.0.0-0ubuntu4 => 2:10.0.0-0ubuntu5] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-games-app (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0.2-1 => 3.24.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-games-app [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: castle-game-engine (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.2+dfsg1-2 => 6.0.2+dfsg1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted castle-game-engine [source] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.2+dfsg1-2build1]
<rbalint> i have compiled a list of source packages in main which would gain PIE coverage from a rebuild in zesty: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24350659/
<rbalint> I can't trigger the rebuilds, but it would be nice if someone having superpowers could do it :-)
<cyphermox> infinity: of course it didn't, that would have been too easy
<rbalint> ginggs: uploaded r-bioc-genomeinfodb, thanks for the triaging
<mwhudson> rbalint: kinda odd to see glibc on that list
<mwhudson> pretty sure that one has been built in zesty :)
#ubuntu-release 2018-04-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: dde-qt5integration (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: akonadi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:17.12.3-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4:17.12.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-qt5integration [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-qt5integration [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-qt5integration [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-qt5integration [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-qt5integration [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-qt5integration [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-qt5integration [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-qt5integration [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-qt5integration [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-qt5integration [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-qt5integration [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-qt5integration [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-qt5integration [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8.3+git20180208-1]
<acheronuk> morning :)
<acheronuk> beta isos being spun today?
<flocculant> acheronuk: doubt it - it's a long time since any milestone was done on a Monday
<acheronuk> flocculant: the candidate isos are usually spun on a monday, for testing and release on Thurs?
<acheronuk> and beta freeze block put in place
<flocculant> acheronuk: it's been Tuesday for long time - the release schedules have been out for a long time too re that
<flocculant> they might of course - who knows
<acheronuk> flocculant: the Artful beta was spun on a Monday. admittedly 11pm, but hey :P
<flocculant> :p
<flocculant> and it's a holiday in lots of places too :)
<acheronuk> yeah, that was another reason for me asking
<flocculant> anyway - even if it does turn up later - I'll see it tomorrow :)
<acheronuk> I'm mostly asking to know if I have much time today to do some de-crufting for the minimal install list
<flocculant> :) we've not looked at that - been trying for ages to do something else and getting nowhere
<flocculant> have a good one anyway
<acheronuk> you too :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnsmasq [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.79-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnsmasq [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.79-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnsmasq [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.79-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnsmasq [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.79-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnsmasq [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.79-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnsmasq [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.79-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<tsimonq2> Laney: Could you please take a look at this so Lubuntu can get minimal installs working? https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/livecd-rootfs/lubuntu-seed-mangling/+merge/342064
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnsmasq [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.79-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnsmasq [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.79-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnsmasq [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.79-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnsmasq [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.79-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnsmasq [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.79-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnsmasq [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.79-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: trinity (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: trac-diavisview (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: starjava-ttools (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-rack-proxy (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-solve (bionic-proposed/primary) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-graphviz (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-google-api-client (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.19.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: gandi-cli (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: flask-ldapconn (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: debbugs (bionic-proposed/primary) [2.6.0]
<rharper> hi infinity I was wondering if we could get the curtin package approved to the proposed pocket in xenial and artful so we can start our testing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debbugs [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gandi-cli [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-graphviz [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-solve [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trac-diavisview [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-ldapconn [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rack-proxy [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trinity [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-google-api-client [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.19.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starjava-ttools [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-ldapconn [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-graphviz [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gandi-cli [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debbugs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.6.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trac-diavisview [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rack-proxy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plymouth (artful-proposed/main) [0.9.2-3ubuntu18 => 0.9.2-3ubuntu19] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trinity [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trinity [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trinity [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trinity [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debbugs [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gandi-cli [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rack-proxy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-ldapconn [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trac-diavisview [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-graphviz [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plymouth (xenial-proposed/main) [0.9.2-3ubuntu13.3 => 0.9.2-3ubuntu13.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trinity [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trinity [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trinity [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trinity [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trinity [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trinity [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trinity [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trinity [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-3ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> Uhm. Trinity the new DE?
<tsimonq2> Ah, nevermind.
<doko> Laney: your hint for glib2.0/2.56.0-4ubuntu1 needs to be extended for other packages that trigger it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-representable (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-solve [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> doko: could you undelete starjava-vo so that starjava-ttools can build?
<doko> meh, need to look how I would do that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ruby-representable [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-solve [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
<jbicha> if you figure it out, could you undelete ruby-representable too? Debian bug 889159 is fixed now
<ubot5> Debian bug 889159 in src:ruby-prof "ruby-representable FTBFS with Ruby 2.5" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/889159
<slangasek> jbicha: starjava-vo was listed as removed due to ftbfs; is its ftbfs resolved?  if not, could you upload a fix instead of having the broken one undeleted?
<slangasek> ruby-representable, it's clear this was a ftbfs fixed via change to another package; I'll undelete
<tsimonq2> infinity: I hear tell you're doing the final beta. ;)  bug 1754174 bug 1759732 are showstopper Lubuntu bugs.
<ubot5> bug 1754174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu] "Install Lubuntu" fails with several commands not found and permission denied" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754174
<ubot5> bug 1759732 in partman-auto-crypto (Ubuntu Bionic) "[Lubuntu] Having zram support means that encrypted LVM installs don't work" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759732
<jbicha> slangasek: it failed to build because a build-dependency was broken but that's fixed now
<jbicha> I could upload a no-change rebuild if y'all prefer…
<tsimonq2> infinity: I would also consider bug 1758647 to be release-critical, but your opinion may differ from mine. :)
<jbicha> (at least I think that's the case, starjava-vo just built fine for me here)
<ubot5> bug 1758647 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity doesn't preselect the right default keyboard layout" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758647
<slangasek> jbicha: which build-dependency was broken, where was it fixed, how do we know it's fixed?  I don't mind resurrecting the package but would like to be able to verify the details before I do so
<jbicha> slangasek: I want to blame https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/starjava-util but I don't know all the details here, maybe doko knows?
<doko> jbicha: I think it's better to upload to -proposed and see the autopkg tests fail with it ...
<doko> the debian maintainer contacted me, and he's trying to get the star* mess resolved for bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-14.15] (core, kernel)
<jbicha> doko: ok, I'll do a build1 then, thanks
<doko> ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: starjava-vo (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.2+2017.09.26-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starjava-vo [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2+2017.09.26-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starjava-vo [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2+2017.09.26-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starjava-vo [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2+2017.09.26-1build1]
<slangasek> anyone ever seen an error like this from pkg-perl-autopkgtest?: #   'Can\'t open perl script "/tmp/smokegaoTfc/blib/script/ack": No such file or directory'
<slangasek> trying to reproduce the ack autopkgtest failure locally, and it's failing differently :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-14.15] (core, kernel)
<nacc> slangasek: could that be a perl interpreter mismatch?
<nacc> (version mismatch, i mean)
<slangasek> don't know why it would be
<slangasek> the error message is about an absent file, which is indeed absent
<nacc> slangasek: just a thought, i've not seen such an error
<slangasek> /tmp/smokegaoTfc/blib/script/ack does not exist
<slangasek> Laney: hmm is there a reason we only run autopkgtest-cloud/tools/cloud-worker-maintenance once every 6 hours for lxd, but once every hour for kvm?
<slangasek> Laney: hmm seems 0 */6 is what's in the branch and the kvm master has a different value cowboyed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libmypaint (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: mypaint-brushes (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starjava-ttools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmypaint [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starjava-ttools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mypaint-brushes [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmypaint [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmypaint [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mypaint-brushes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmypaint [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mypaint-brushes [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmypaint [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmypaint [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmypaint [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-14.15] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmypaint [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmypaint [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmypaint [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmypaint [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmypaint [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmypaint [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-14.15] (core, kernel)
#ubuntu-release 2018-04-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ruby-googleauth (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.5.1-2build1]
<tyhicks> Hi SRU team - could we get the lttng-modules SRUs for artful and xenial published? They need to be published ASAP so that users with lttng-modules-dkms installed don't hit issues when the kernels in -proposed are published.
<slangasek> looking
<tyhicks> thanks! we're all verified and even past the waiting period so I think they should be good to go
<tyhicks> I appreciate it
<tyhicks> kmously: ^ fyi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-14.15] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-14.15] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: django-ranged-response (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [2:10.0.7-3227872-5ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 2:10.2.0-3ubuntu0.16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<darkxst> what are the chances of a universe-only mini transition this late in the cycle?
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libzip/+bug/1674057/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1674057 in libzip (Ubuntu Bionic) "[needs packaging] upgrade libzip to version 1.20" [Wishlist,In progress]
<darkxst> I would have said just cherry-pick the 2 CVE fixes, however they have dumped their custom AES encryption implemenation also
<darkxst> in favour of using openssl which seems like a bonus
<Laney> slangasek: Yes, we changed that a long time ago because the VMs were having reboot trouble.
<apw> darkxst, it is very late, but the security improvements do sound compelling, i expect ratliff might have input on that side; have you checked if all the reverse-depends build ok against the current state of the archiev ?
<doko> slangasek: from the backlog it looks like you looked at python-crypto autopkg test failures: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/python-crypto/bionic/i386
<doko> is this known?
<doko> mdeslaur: ^^^that seems to be caused by your python-crypto 2.6.1-8ubuntu1 update
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-119.143~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-119.143] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-119.143]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-119.143~14.04.1]
<doko> Laney: I currently don't see any armhf autopkg tests running
<Laney> doko: I know, python3.6 has broken it.
<doko> ?
<doko> Laney: anything I should fix?
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xMBvmT7jnt/
<Laney> not sure
<Laney> I mean, not sure why apt prefers to remove all that stuff rather than upgrade python3-distutils
<doko> right, maybe juliank knows ...
<LocutusOfBorg> which resolver are you using?
<doko> would an explicit dependency on python3-distutils help somewhere?
<juliank> odd stuff
<xnox> slangasek, i think you are wrong about the dejavu font.
<xnox> slangasek, any glyf that is not available in the ubuntu font, will fallback to serif font, and it should be displayed correctly.
<Laney> doko: I'll hack the requests this time to add python3-stdlib-extensions in
<xnox> slangasek, e.g. names of volume groups and cryptdevices using utf-8 characters for which the Ubuntu font does not have utf-8 glyf.
<xnox> slangasek, also you are adjusting the hook that copies in any plymouth theme, not just the ubuntu logo theme.
<xnox> slangasek, meaning your upload breaks plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo for example
<xnox> slangasek, which is based on ubuntu-logo theme, but does not request a sans-serif font
<xnox> slangasek, i specifically replaced sans deja font, with a sans ubuntu font, to keep everything tip top =/
<xnox> slangasek, are you going to upload and fix all themes to specify and use sans font? or e.g. adjust fontconfig.conf to use sans font for the default serif fonts?
 * xnox wonders if this is way too much talk about fonts, which most people will never see anyway
<darkxst> apw, not yet will setup a ppa to test that later tonight or tomorrow, and try and talk to ratliff also
<xnox> slangasek, i wonder if this is all just a red herring, and everything just works, because there are no other fonts.
<Laney> doko: ok done, let's see if that was enough ...
 * Laney goes to file a bug
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1760810
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1760810 in apt (Ubuntu) "Non-pinned available package in -proposed not chosen" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> tsimonq2: Looking now, sorry for the delay
<juliank> Laney: oh, that's invalid
<juliank> I missed that it needs python3-distutils from proposed
<juliank> now it all makes sense
<Laney> what's the logic here?
<Laney> Or, said differently, can we hint the resolver to prefer upgrading non-candidate packages over removing things?
<juliank> No
<juliank> it only does candidates
<juliank> well, except for foo/target
<juliank> which sometimes switches foo's dependencies to versions in target
<Laney> are we screwed then?
<juliank> Laney: Well, you want to do what debian buildds for experimental did, essentially: Use an external solver like aspcud (or use aptitude)
<juliank> aspcud you can tweak to your personal preference :D
<juliank> but it's a bit slow
<juliank> Laney: I added the concrete aspcud options to the bug report. I'm not sure if it's possible but maybe another approach would be to have britney tell autopkgtest which dependencies need to be in there
<juliank> shouldn't it know that anyway, so it can migrate stuff properly?
<xnox> juliank, if ntdate fails in d-i, should i be updating the clock to be at least as old as the .iso itself? as in, we cannot be possibly more wrong then e.g. the datetime .disk/info file?
<xnox> or at least we should be older than the datetime of the iso itself
<juliank> xnox: sounds like a good idea, then offline installs work reliably
<juliank> and you get a date as accurate as possible
<juliank> that's what openwrt does, essentially
<juliank> (they have a lot of devices without a clock, hence they pick the highest mtime in /etc as system time during boot)
<Laney> juliank: I've wondered in the past if we shouldn't autopkgtest after figuring out the tranactions (update_output)
<Laney> We could even do away with the pinning and make up our own Packages files then
<Laney> but that is hot air / vapourware so I might as well not talk about it :P
<Laney> elbrus: we had this locally https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/autopkgtest/+git/development/commit/?id=d2e50e6c431a08027e812284696ff37e0e18b9dc - I think yours achieves the same
<Laney> you might be interested in ^- LP bug too
<xnox> slangasek, oooooo it looks like Suse loads Dejavu fonts in grub with loadfont using pf2 files
<xnox> i wonder if we can do that too, with ubuntu font
<xnox> Jan  7 04:44:59 40grub2: debug: parsing: loadfont ($root)/boot/grub2/themes/SLE/ascii.pf2
<xnox> Jan  7 04:44:59 40grub2: debug: parsing: loadfont ($root)/boot/grub2/themes/SLE/DejaVuSans10.pf2
<doko> Laney: please could you ignore test results for dmalloc? autopkg test depends on pdftk which is gone in bionic
<doko> Laney: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/i386/e/ebook-tools/20180403_105520_de2de@/log.gz just retry?
<doko> ahh, no realpath ...
<Laney> doko: ok, but it sounds like it should be uploaded with a proper fix (fix or drop the test)
<doko> Laney: Debian wants to port pdftk to openjdk, so I would expect it to get fixed at some point
<Laney> this is an Ubuntu specific breakage for now afaics
<Laney> If you remove a package you have to fix build and binary dependencies, I'd like it if test dependencies were also fixed
<doko> sure I can remove the test, but then you'd need to clear the test history, because removed tests are considered a regression?
<Laney> I think it fixes itself once a version without tests migrates and I already skipped the version in release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-ranged-response [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-googleauth [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-14.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-14.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-14.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-14.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-14.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-14.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-ranged-response [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-googleauth [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.5.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-ranged-response [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-googleauth [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.1-2build1]
<rbasak> Could an AA please delete apache2 from xenial-proposed? It's an SRU verification failure and we don't have any replacement expected soon. I'd prefer to stop users testing "all of proposed" from hitting it.
<rbasak> (even if they probably shouldn't do that)
<didrocks> rbasak: done
<rbasak> Thanks!
<rbasak> cpaelzer: FYI ^
<cpaelzer> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: octave-symbolic (bionic-proposed/primary) [2.6.0-3build1]
<LocutusOfBorg> sil2100, sorry disturbing, but please accept vagrant in xenial-proposed, the new vbox "regressed" it (I mean, the current vagrant is picky and refuses to use vbox 5.1)
<LocutusOfBorg> the patch is trivial, just a copy-paste of the 5.0 profile with a different name :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-symbolic [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.0-3build1]
 * doko looks at soure NEW reviews ... 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-14.15] (core, kernel)
<cpaelzer> could I ask for a release Team member to take a look the FFE for qemu in bug 1739665 ?
<ubot5> bug 1739665 in qemu (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFE][Feature] KVM CLX avx512_vnni" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739665
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peony-extensions [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> can anybody please update s3ql hint to cover also 2.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-grpc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2+debian-4build1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, ^^ it is under pitti hints
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-grpc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2+debian-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-grpc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2+debian-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-grpc [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2+debian-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-symbolic [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.6.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peony-extensions [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peony-extensions [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-grpc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2+debian-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peony-extensions [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peony-extensions [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peony-extensions [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected kylin-video [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-symbolic [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peony-extensions [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<doko> tsimonq2: rejected kylin-video, missing copyright holders
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peony-extensions [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peony-extensions [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peony-extensions [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peony-extensions [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peony-extensions [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peony-extensions [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> doko: ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-burner [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-grpc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2+debian-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-grpc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2+debian-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-grpc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2+debian-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-grpc [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2+debian-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-grpc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2+debian-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kylin-burner [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0.4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kylin-burner [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0.4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kylin-burner [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0.4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-window-switch [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kylin-burner [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kylin-burner [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-window-switch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kylin-burner [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-window-switch [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-window-switch [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-window-switch [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-window-switch [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-window-switch [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-window-switch [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-window-switch [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-window-switch [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-window-switch [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-window-switch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-window-switch [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-burner [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-burner [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-burner [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-burner [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-burner [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-burner [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.4-0ubuntu1]
<jbicha> doko: please remove fonts-cantarell from bionic-proposed, it introduces regressions (no Cyrillic support is the biggest one)
<jbicha> sorry I wasn't more direct in explaining that in LP: #1750254
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1750254 in fonts-cantarell (Ubuntu) "Update fonts-cantarell to 0.100" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750254
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> who accepted nss-pem? :)
<apw> not me
<tjaalton> guess it's too early for slangasek
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> do ko was doing some new queue processing
<tjaalton> doko: ^ slangasek was going to look into that, the situation is a bit icky
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: let me take a look
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks sil2100!
<doko> tjaalton: I'll keep it in binary NEW then
<doko> tjaalton: and it ftbfs on arm64 and ppc64el
<tjaalton> ok, thanks
<sil2100> cpaelzer: looking at the FFe now - next time make sure the bug is set to 'New' when requesting an FFe, part of the process is setting it to Triaged when we approve it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-meta [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0.14.15] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-meta [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0.14.15] (core, kernel)
<sil2100> cpaelzer: so probably no one looked at this one because it was Triaged already
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-google-api-client [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.19.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-meta [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0.14.15] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-meta [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0.14.15] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-meta [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0.14.15] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-meta [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0.14.15] (core, kernel)
<sil2100> cpaelzer: also, xen is marked as affected - do you expect anything for that package as well for this FFe?
<rbasak> sil2100: that's a pretty frustrating overloading of the bug status field :(
<rbasak> A bug could be already Triaged when a decision is made to request an FFe for it.
<smb> sil2100, that xen packager is a bit overloaded, so maybe at some point. Though he promises that since a while... :-P
<sil2100> rbasak: I'd think then it would be best to have a separate FFe bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> Anyway, approving the qemu part
<slangasek> Laney: ok.  I think we should consider increasing the frequency for lxd as well, 6h is a long time to be down... and also it still seems quite common that the daily maintenance job leaves runners dead, and don't get restarted for 6 hours after
<slangasek> doko: sorry, I don't remember anything about python-crypto
<Laney> slangasek: I haven't noticed that. Do you mind investigating?
<slangasek> xnox: there are no glyphs not available in the Ubuntu font that are used by anything plymouth in the initramfs in the common code path.  There is no l10n support.
<slangasek> doko, tjaalton: if nss-pem is already accepted, presumably that's because an AA reviewed it and thought it was sane and there's no reason to stop in in binary NEW :P
<cpaelzer> sil2100: rbasak: smb: I see you already found each other on the xen portion of this FFE, so ignore my update on the bug saying essentially the same you discussed here
<cpaelzer> I'll wait a day for another issue to have the reporter coming bug (pure bug fix, so no FFE) and then work on the upload
<slangasek> Laney: it's simply a race condition in the daily job; the first part of the cronjob sends a signal to soft-kill the systemd units, and if the autopkgtests they're running take too long to wrap up, the subsequent restart is a no-op
<slangasek> Laney: though yesterday when I asked, it looked like there was some other infra issue that had killed the runners
<Laney> slangasek: Yes, see the bug I filed on lp:auto-package-testing or whatever it's called
<smb> sil2100, rbasak, my brain is currently scattered along various things, so feel free to claim for anything asking for xen version 4.10 FFe to that we do not plan on doing it. (Debian is not there either and I won't have that much time available)
<Laney> slangasek: Why *do* we kill the workers in that cronjob?
<slangasek> Laney: dunno :)
<slangasek> Laney: incidentally, do you want to give me some kind of bug control rights on lp:auto-package-testing?
<Laney> slangasek: I don't have that either - I believe we need an admin of https://launchpad.net/~auto-package-testing-dev/+members#active
<tjaalton> slangasek: :P
<slangasek> jibel: hi, would you mind giving Laney and I bugcontrol over lp:auto-package-testing?  (and perhaps make one or more of us admins of https://launchpad.net/~auto-package-testing-dev/+members#active ?)
<doko> rbalint: how many pie uploads will that be?
<sil2100> Ok, I guess it's time to put on the beta freeze
<rbalint> doko: 1300, 500 per day in batches of 100 as we discussed with slangasek
<rbalint> doko: i started with 10 now to see if everything is fine
<jibel> slangasek, Laney I added you to the team and made you admins
<Laney> jibel: thanks, I'll try not to go crazy with the power
<bdmurray> sil2100: Could you review my plymouth SRU for artful?
<rbasak> cpaelzer: I don't remember this. Bug link please?
<sil2100> bdmurray: sure, just need a moment
<bdmurray> sil2100: thanks
<rbalint> doko, slangasek: in the first 10 packages there was a single ftbfs that broke since March 14 (a7xpg) if no one opposes i'm continuing the uploads
<slangasek> rbalint: please go ahead
<rbalint> slangasek: ack
<slangasek> rbalint: is it possible a7pxg is an error in the construction of the source package you uploaded? "error: module cstream is in file 'std/cstream.d' which cannot be read"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: abr2gbr (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.0.2-2ubuntu1 => 1:1.0.2-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: acfax (bionic-proposed/universe) [981011-17 => 981011-17build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: acpitool (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-4 => 0.5.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aften (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.8+git20100105-0ubuntu2 => 0.0.8+git20100105-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: agedu (bionic-proposed/universe) [9723-1 => 9723-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ahcpd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.53-2 => 0.53-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alarm-clock-applet (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1 => 0.3.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: algol68g (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8-2 => 2.8-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alure (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-6 => 1.2-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: abx (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~b1-1 => 0.0~b1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adanaxisgpl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.5.dfsg.1-6 => 1.2.5.dfsg.1-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aggregate (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6-7 => 1.6-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aldo (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.7-1 => 0.7.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: acpitail (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-4 => 0.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alac-decoder (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-0ubuntu1 => 0.2.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: afuse (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1 => 0.4.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alliance (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-1.1 => 5.1.1-1.1build1] (no packageset)
<rbalint> slangasek: not really, i generated the diffs programmatically and the diff is fine: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/a7xpg/0.11.dfsg1-9build1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: amideco (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.31e-3.1 => 0.31e-3.1build1] (no packageset)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Xenial 16.04.4, Artful 17.10 | Archive: final beta freeze | Bionic Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: amule-emc (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-3 => 0.5.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: and (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-4.1 => 1.2.2-4.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: anomaly (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-3 => 1.1.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: antiword (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.37-11 => 0.37-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apbs (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-1 => 1.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apparix (bionic-proposed/universe) [07-261-1 => 07-261-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: arptables (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3.4-1 => 0.0.3.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: asmail (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1-4 => 2.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: amora-server (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2~svn+git2015.04.25-1 => 1.2~svn+git2015.04.25-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: android-androresolvd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-1 => 1.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: anypaper (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4-2 => 2.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aprsdigi (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.10.0-2 => 3.10.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: anagramarama (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-0ubuntu5 => 0.3-0ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apmd (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.2-15 => 3.2.2-15build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: antennavis (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-4 => 0.3.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ascii2binary (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.14-1 => 2.14-1build1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> rbalint: ok.  also, good news, beta freeze has hit now ;)
<rbalint> slangasek: i also inspected the diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted anagramarama [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted android-androresolvd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted antennavis [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted anypaper [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apmd [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.2-15build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aprsdigi [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.10.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: asmix (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-4.1 => 1.5-4.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: asmon (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.71-5.1 => 0.71-5.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aspic (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.05-4 => 1.05-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ats-lang-anairiats (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.11-1 => 0.2.11-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted and [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2-4.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted antiword [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.37-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apparix [source] (bionic-proposed) [07-261-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: asmixer (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-14 => 0.5-14build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: asylum (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2 => 0.3.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: autoclass (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.6.dfsg.1-1 => 3.3.6.dfsg.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: automoc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0~version-0.9.88-5build1 => 1.0~version-0.9.88-5build2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: avr-evtd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.7-2 => 1.7.7-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: awardeco (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-3.1 => 0.2-3.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: conman (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.7-1 => 0.2.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted anomaly [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted arptables [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: auralquiz (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1build1 => 0.8.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aview (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0rc1-9 => 1.3.0rc1-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: away (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.5+ds-0+nmu2 => 0.9.5+ds-0+nmu2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: conspy (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.14-1 => 1.14-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: covered (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.10-3 => 0.7.10-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cpufreqd (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-2ubuntu1 => 2.4.2-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: crack-attack (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.14-9.1 => 1.1.14-9.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apbs [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: autodir (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.99.9-10 => 0.99.9-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: connman-ui (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20130115-1 => 0~20130115-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cpipe (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.0.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cputool (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2 => 0.0.8-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: asp (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-8 => 1.8-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: copyfs (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-5 => 1.0.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: avrp (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0beta3-7 => 1.0beta3-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cpufrequtils (bionic-proposed/universe) [008-1 => 008-1build1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted acpitool [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aften [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.8+git20100105-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted agedu [source] (bionic-proposed) [9723-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ahcpd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.53-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alarm-clock-applet [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted algol68g [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alure [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted amora-server [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2~svn+git2015.04.25-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: crashme (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8.5-1 => 2.8.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: crimson (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1.1 => 0.5.2-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adanaxisgpl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.5.dfsg.1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aggregate [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aldo [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted amideco [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.31e-3.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: crasm (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-1 => 1.8-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: crossfire (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.71.0+dfsg1-1 => 1.71.0+dfsg1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cssc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-5 => 1.4.0-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cube2font (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2 => 1.3.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cuetools (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2 => 1.4.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curseofwar (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.8-3build1 => 1.1.8-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted afuse [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alliance [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.1.1-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cronolog (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.2+rpk-1ubuntu1 => 1.6.2+rpk-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cstream (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1 => 3.0.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curlftpfs (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-9 => 0.9.2-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cutesdr (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13.42-2 => 1.13.42-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cwebx (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.52-2 => 3.52-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cycfx2prog (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.47-1ubuntu1 => 0.47-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: d52 (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-1.1 => 3.4.1-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alac-decoder [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cryptcat (bionic-proposed/universe) [20031202-4 => 20031202-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cutepaste (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-0ubuntu2 => 0.1.0-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cwm (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.6-4 => 5.6-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted amule-emc [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cuyo (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0brl1-3 => 2.0.0brl1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cue2toc (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-5 => 0.4-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: d1x-rebirth (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.58.1-1 => 0.58.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted abx [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~b1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted acpitail [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cuetools [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curseofwar [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.8-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cutesdr [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.42-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cwebx [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.52-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cycfx2prog [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.47-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted d52 [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.1-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dact (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.42-4 => 0.8.42-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted abr2gbr [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0.2-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cue2toc [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cutepaste [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cwm [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.6-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: daa2iso (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7e-1 => 0.1.7e-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: daemonfs (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1 => 1.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dangen (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-4 => 0.5-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted acfax [source] (bionic-proposed) [981011-17build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cuyo [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0brl1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: daemon (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1 => 0.6.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dansguardian (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.1.1-5.1build1 => 2.10.1.1-5.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curlftpfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.2-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: daemonlogger (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-8 => 1.2.1-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted d1x-rebirth [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.58.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cpufreqd [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.2-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted crack-attack [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.14-9.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted crasm [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cronolog [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.2+rpk-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cryptcat [source] (bionic-proposed) [20031202-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cstream [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cputool [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.8-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted crimson [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cssc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted crashme [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cube2font [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted crossfire [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.71.0+dfsg1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted autodir [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.99.9-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted avr-evtd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.7-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted awardeco [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-3.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted conman [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted conspy [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.14-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted covered [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.10-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aview [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0rc1-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted away [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.5+ds-0+nmu2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted copyfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted avrp [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0beta3-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cpipe [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted connman-ui [source] (bionic-proposed) [0~20130115-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted asmail [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted asmixer [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-14build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted asp [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted asylum [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted auralquiz [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted asmix [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-4.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aspic [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.05-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted autoclass [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.6.dfsg.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted asmon [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.71-5.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ats-lang-anairiats [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.11-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ascii2binary [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.14-1build1]
<rbalint> slangasek, sil2100 : it is not 2100 UTC yet :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted daa2iso [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.7e-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted daemon [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted daemonlogger [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dansguardian [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.1.1-5.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dact [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.42-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dangen [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted daemonfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-meta [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0.14.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-meta [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0.14.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-meta [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0.14.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-google-api-client [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.19.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-meta [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0.14.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-meta [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0.14.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-meta [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0.14.15]
<doko> rbalint: how many uploads will that be?
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: hmm, I think you put the wrong bug number in the vagrant upload
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: I think it should be LP: #1759829 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1759829 in vagrant (Ubuntu) "Vagrant version on Xenial does not support upgraded Virtualbox version" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759829
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: could you check and re-upload?
<LocutusOfBorg> sure, one sec
<sil2100> I'll reject the old one
<rbalint> doko, slangasek: it was 90, and i plan doing 4 batches of 100, but i can also upload everything and let approving doing the upload shaping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected vagrant [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vagrant (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1 => 1.8.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.2] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted automoc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0~version-0.9.88-5build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cpufrequtils [source] (bionic-proposed) [008-1build1]
<doko> rbalint: 500 in total?
<rbalint> doko: for today
<doko> rbalint: do I speak chinese? ;p how many in total?
<doko> for the archive
<acheronuk> [16:32] <rbalint> doko: 1300, 500 per day in batches of 100 as we discussed with slangasek
<acheronuk> ^^ that?
<sil2100> bdmurray: re: the plymouth change, is 2 seconds enough for sure?
<bdmurray> sil2100: for ping to reply? yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plymouth [source] (artful-proposed) [0.9.2-3ubuntu19]
<rbalint> doko: you may speak chinese, i don't know :-) was not sure what number you were interested in as i already tried to specify the total number and the shaping
<sil2100> bdmurray: for xenial we need to wait as there's another plymouth SRU in flight
<slangasek> bdmurray, sil2100: which if someone had time to do the SRU verification on, could be pushed out of the way since it's a critical upgrade issue
<bdmurray> slangasek: Oh, I did an upgrade today from X to B with plymouth from -proposed
<tsimonq2> rbalint: Why could you not just use Bileto? :)
<tsimonq2> (ooc)
<sil2100> bdmurray: oh, can you check the bug and see if you can verification-done-xenial it?
<sil2100> bdmurray: LP: #1750465
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1750465 in ubuntu-mate-artwork (Ubuntu Artful) "upgrade attempting to process triggers out of order (package plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text 0.9.2-3ubuntu17 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving triggers unprocessed)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750465
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: borgbackup (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-3 => 1.1.5-1~build1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> slangasek: Why does the test case have "update-manager -d" and "do-release-upgrade -d"?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted borgbackup [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.5-1~build1]
<bdmurray> sil2100: Laney and I did the same test case, I 'll do the change sources and apt upgrade now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: xorgproto (bionic-proposed/primary) [2018.4-4]
<tjaalton> I'd like this ^ to replace x11proto-*
<tjaalton> also as a prepwork for the first lts hwe stack
<rbalint> tsimonq2: i plan using it next time, it never used it yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [16 => 17] (core)
<tsimonq2> rbalint: It would have worked well for this ;)
<tsimonq2> rbalint: but, ack. :)
<tsimonq2> rbalint: If you still have uploads to do, I'd use it for the rest.
<rbalint> tsimonq2: i have all the uploads for today signed, i'll look into using bileto tomorrow for the rest
<rbalint> tsimonq2: but thanks!
<tsimonq2> rbalint: Awesome! Let me know :)
<xnox> slangasek, users do name their VGs using their native language, and they do encrypt them, and we do show them in the UI.
<xnox> slangasek, and kernel works perfectly fine with it! even can do utf-8 netlink interface names =) bytes in, bytes out ;-)
<xnox> slangasek, also, i'm not sure this is something to brag about that we do not have l10n in initramfs =(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.0.0-0ubuntu2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> bdmurray: update-manager -d and do-release-upgrade -d> paranoia?
<slangasek> xnox: oh, device names, I hadn't considered this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnudatalanguage (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-1 => 0.9.8-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorgproto [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2018.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnudatalanguage [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.8-2]
<slangasek> xnox: I'm not bragging about lack of l10n, I'm simply saying that if there are no latin characters being displayed, there's no reason to worry about font coverage.  But as you say, device names are a thing - but in that case, why would we want to fall back to serif, instead of DejaVuSans?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-advantage-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [17]
<xnox> slangasek, i need to check; last time i've looked into this DejaVuSans is also an incomplete one; and DejaVuSerif is the very full one. Many funny languages don't have Sans capability.
<slangasek> huh
<slangasek> xnox: we could do the d-i thing, and unpack fonts and steal glyphs into a single font file to provide codepoint coverage without duplication ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ax25mail-utils (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13-1 => 0.13-1build1] (no packageset)
<xnox> slangasek, well, like stuff the asian languages which are "glyghs" and have no typographical notions of serifs, or sans, and i forgot what those fonts default to. might be a red herring.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aylet (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-3build1 => 0.5-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: babeld (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1 => 1.7.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: balance (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.57-1 => 3.57-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: barcode (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.98+debian-9.1 => 0.98+debian-9.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bbrun (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6-6.1 => 1.6-6.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: axe (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [6.1.2-16.2 => 6.1.2-16.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: backstep (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-0ubuntu6 => 0.3-0ubuntu7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: barrage (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-2 => 1.0.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: b5i2iso (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-0ubuntu2 => 0.2-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ballz (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1build1 => 1.0.3-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bbrun [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-6.1build1]
<xnox> slangasek, i have seen chinese fonts with extra serifs - it looks cool, like caligraphy.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ax25mail-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.13-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aylet [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted babeld [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted balance [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.57-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted barcode [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.98+debian-9.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bcpp (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.20131209-1 => 0.0.20131209-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: beav (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.40-18build1 => 1:1.40-18build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bf (bionic-proposed/universe) [20041219ubuntu5 => 20041219ubuntu6] (no packageset)
<slangasek> like calligraphy> almost like it was written with a fancy brush?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bfm (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-6 => 0.6.4-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bibledit-bibletime (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-3 => 1.1.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted axe [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.1.2-16.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted backstep [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-0ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted barrage [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: betaradio (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6-1 => 1.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bibclean (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.11.4.1-4 => 2.11.4.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bibutils (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.12-5 => 4.12-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: biff (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:0.17.pre20000412-5 => 1:0.17.pre20000412-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binclock (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-6 => 1.5-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils-z80 (bionic-proposed/universe) [4 => 4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: biosdevname (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-0ubuntu9 => 0.4.1-0ubuntu10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted b5i2iso [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bcrypt (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-8.1 => 1.1-8.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bibledit-xiphos (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2 => 1.1.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: billard-gl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.75-16 => 1.75-16build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bio-rainbow (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1 => 2.0.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ballz [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bidentd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1.1 => 1.1.4-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: birthday (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-4 => 1.6.2-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bfbtester (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-7.1 => 2.0.1-7.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils-h8300-hms (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.16.1-10 => 2.16.1-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bld (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.4.1-4 => 0.3.4.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: blktool (bionic-proposed/universe) [4-7 => 4-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: blobwars (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.00-1 => 2.00-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: boolector (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.118.6b56be4.121013-1 => 1.5.118.6b56be4.121013-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bopm (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.3-3 => 3.1.3-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bpm-tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-2 => 0.3-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brightd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1ubuntu1 => 0.4.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brother-cups-wrapper-common (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.0.0-10-0ubuntu6 => 1.0.0-10-0ubuntu7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: blkreplay (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-3 => 1.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: blocks-of-the-undead (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-6 => 1.0-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bplay (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.991-10 => 0.991-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brother-cups-wrapper-ac (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.0.3-1-0ubuntu3 => 1.0.3-1-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: blobby (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-3 => 1.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brandy (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20.1-1 => 1.20.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bootp (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.3-18 => 2.4.3-18build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brother-cups-wrapper-laser1 (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.0.2-1-0ubuntu8 => 1.0.2-1-0ubuntu9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binclock [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils-z80 [source] (bionic-proposed) [4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted biosdevname [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-0ubuntu10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bld [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted blktool [source] (bionic-proposed) [4-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted blobwars [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.00-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brother-cups-wrapper-laser (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2.0.1-2-0ubuntu6 => 2.0.1-2-0ubuntu7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: btyacc (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0-5 => 3.0-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bugsquish (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-8 => 0.0.6-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bvi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1build1 => 1.4.0-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils-h8300-hms [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.16.1-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted birthday [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.2-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted blobby [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brother-cups-wrapper-mfc9420cn (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.0.0-1-0ubuntu6 => 1.0.0-1-0ubuntu7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: buthead (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-4 => 1.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bwctl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.4+dfsg1-1 => 1.5.4+dfsg1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bio-rainbow [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted blocks-of-the-undead [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bwbasic (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.20pl2-11 => 2.20pl2-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted blkreplay [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: byacc (bionic-proposed/universe) [20140715-1 => 20140715-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: buffer (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.19-12 => 1.19-12build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: cagibi (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.2.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: cairo-clock (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.3.4-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted betaradio [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bfbtester [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-7.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bibclean [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.11.4.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bibledit-xiphos [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bidentd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted billard-gl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.75-16build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bygfoot (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-2 => 2.3.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: calife (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:3.0.1-4 => 1:3.0.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: care (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1 => 2.2.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted beav [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.40-18build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bfm [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.4-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bibutils [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.12-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: byacc-j (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.15-1build2 => 1.15-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: capstats (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.22-1 => 0.22-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cauchy (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-0ubuntu2 => 0.9.0-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cba (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-4.1build1 => 0.3.6-4.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cbmplugs (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1 => 1.2.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bf [source] (bionic-proposed) [20041219ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted biff [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.17.pre20000412-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: catdvi (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14-12.1 => 0.14-12.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cbflib (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.2.2-1 => 0.9.2.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bibledit-bibletime [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cavezofphear (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1build1 => 0.5.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cal (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-3 => 4.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bcpp [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.20131209-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cccd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3beta4-7.1 => 0.3beta4-7.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ccrypt (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.10-4 => 1.10-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cd5 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-3 => 0.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdck (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1 => 0.7.0+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdi2iso (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-0ubuntu2 => 0.1-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cellwriter (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.5-1 => 1.3.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chase (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-4build2 => 0.5.2-4build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chinese-calendar (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chipw (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.6-1.2build1 => 2.0.6-1.2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bcrypt [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-8.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cd-discid (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-1 => 1.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdde (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1 => 0.3.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chaplin (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.10-0.2ubuntu2 => 1.10-0.2ubuntu3] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> sil2100: that plymouth bug is verified now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chipmunk (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.1.5-1 => 6.1.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: choosewm (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-3 => 0.1.6-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ciopfs (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-0ubuntu1 => 0.4-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cksfv (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.14-2 => 1.3.14-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cldump (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11~dfsg-1 => 0.11~dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cconv (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1.1 => 0.6.2-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdpr (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4-1ubuntu1 => 2.4-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chntpw (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1 => 1.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ciso (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.0.0-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdcat (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-1build1 => 1.8-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chrootuid (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-6 => 1.3-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: checkpw (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.02-1.1 => 1.02-1.1build1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> bdmurray: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clamz (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-2build1 => 0.5-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cdi2iso [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cellwriter [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chase [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-4build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chinese-calendar [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chipw [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.6-1.2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted choosewm [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.6-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ciopfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cksfv [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.14-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cldump [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.11~dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cdpr [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted checkpw [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.02-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chntpw [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ciso [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chaplin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10-0.2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chrootuid [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chipmunk [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.1.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clamz [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cba [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.6-4.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cbmplugs [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cconv [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.2-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cd-discid [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cdcat [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cdde [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cbflib [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.2.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ccrypt [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cdck [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cccd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3beta4-7.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cd5 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted byacc-j [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.15-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bygfoot [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted calife [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.0.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted care [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cauchy [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted byacc [source] (bionic-proposed) [20140715-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted capstats [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.22-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cavezofphear [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cal [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted catdvi [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.14-12.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brother-cups-wrapper-common [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-10-0ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brother-cups-wrapper-laser [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-2-0ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted btyacc [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bugsquish [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bvi [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bwctl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.4+dfsg1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brother-cups-wrapper-laser1 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1-0ubuntu9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted buffer [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.19-12build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bwbasic [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.20pl2-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brother-cups-wrapper-mfc9420cn [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1-0ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted buthead [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-4build1]
<sil2100> bdmurray: ok, I'll be conditionally releasing that one, since there's just one day left for it to age, but I'll take the responsibility for releasing it early
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted boolector [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.118.6b56be4.121013-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bopm [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.3-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bpm-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brightd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bootp [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.3-18build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brandy [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.20.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bplay [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.991-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brother-cups-wrapper-ac [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1-0ubuntu4]
<sil2100> bdmurray: I'll just check the failed autopkgtest
<xnox> slangasek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7hP7pVqGMp/ grep of all triggers, that are "blocking", the noawait ones were filtered out.
<slangasek> xnox: await triggers are not necessarily a bug, and sometimes making them noawait would definitely be a bug; did you want to do something with this list?
<xnox> slangasek, sanity check
<xnox> slangasek, e.g. initramfs ones should really be noawait cause it really doesn't impact upgrade to regen initramfs half-way through the upgrade.
<xnox> and update-initramfs -u already is a wrapper for a noawait one.
<slangasek> xnox: ok.  the ca-certificates ones are probably correct.  and I think most of the rest are uninteresting; initramfs could probably be optimized, yes
<xnox> there are really good ones that switched to initerests-await -> glibc <-> ldconfig; perl <-> perlibs etc.
<xnox> slangasek, what aobut menu stuff? ./menu-2.1.47ubuntu1/debian/triggers:interest /usr/share/menu
<slangasek> xnox: ignoring that menu is largely obsolete, it seems reasonable to me that packages which depend on menu should be able to rely on that menu being up to date
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gst-plugins-base1.0 (bionic-proposed/main) [1.14.0-1ubuntu1 => 1.14.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<cjwatson> xnox: for your next trick, do bidi in the initramfs.  and arabic shaping.
<xnox> 17 - the spread eagle; he had it coming, he had it coming... he only had himself to blame.
<slangasek> cjwatson: you know plymouth uses pango, right? :)
<cjwatson> yeah, I'll still believe it managing correct Arabic rendering when I see it :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorgproto [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2018.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu535) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu535) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu535) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu535) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Bionic Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu535) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu535) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic Beta 2] (20101020ubuntu535) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-secret-sharing [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0.3-3build8] (no packageset)
<slangasek> ah, I see it's retry-all-the-failed-builds o'clock
<doko> yes, I did that
<slangasek> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
<slangasek> sil2100: there's a gst-plugins-base1.0 in unapproved; are you ok with me accepting this, which will require respins of the image builds currently in progress?
<jbicha> if it's too much trouble, the gst upload is not required for the beta
<jbicha> would it be ok to have it wait in -proposed a few days?
<slangasek> it's early enough, and we're likely enough to have respins anyway, that I'd prefer to accept it if reasonable
<slangasek> so I'm asking :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plymouth [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.2-3ubuntu13.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
<sil2100> slangasek: I'd be fine with re-spinning
<slangasek> sil2100: gst-plugins-base1.0 accepted
<sil2100> So please proceed!
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Are you doing Final Beta?
<tsimonq2> bug 1754174 bug 1759732
<ubot5`> bug 1754174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu] "Install Lubuntu" fails with several commands not found and permission denied" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754174
<ubot5`> bug 1759732 in partman-auto-crypto (Ubuntu Bionic) "[Lubuntu] Having zram support means that encrypted LVM installs don't work" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759732
<slangasek> tsimonq2: wiki says infinity; sil2100 has gotten the ball rolling
<flocculant> sil2100: are we going for an almost immediate respin - or waiting for the inevitable?
<flocculant> I meant slangasek there ^^ sorry ;)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: LP: #1759732 sounds like it should be a small change to partman-auto-crypto; someone should maybe just propose a patch?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1759732 in partman-auto-crypto (Ubuntu Bionic) "[Lubuntu] Having zram support means that encrypted LVM installs don't work" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759732
<slangasek> tsimonq2: the ubiquity one, well, I agree with the criticality but I don't know what has changed in lubuntu's DE to cause permissions to fail
<slangasek> flocculant: well, I wasn't driving the spinning; if someone wants to flag me once gst-plugins-base1.0 has published then I can trigger some respins
<flocculant> ack - well I won't :p
<sil2100> I can do the re-spins if I see the package published
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Is it the DE?
<sil2100> But I'm partially EOD, so my rmadison polling times might not be super frequent
<tsimonq2> slangasek: And yeah, I can throw patches in a bit.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: But, needless to say, these need to be fixed before I'm confident shipping a release.
<slangasek> xnox: I think it's clear that further changes are needed on plymouth then, as you say, but I'm not sure if a straight revert is correct, or if it's even true that requesting 'sans-serif' is going to fall back to serif for glyph resolution.  Should I hold off for you to investigate before I re-plymouth?
<flocculant> slangasek: tbh - we've got some issue that we can't get to the bottome of which causes 75s boot to live session and first login - people think our iso doesn't work - so gst isn't something I'd worry about
<slangasek> tsimonq2: completely understood.  And yes, I expect the permissions thing has something to do with the integration of ubiquity into the Lubuntu DE specifically
<xnox> slangasek, well.... i was thinking that plymouth hook should do grub-mkfont and add setloadfont UbuntuMono.pf2 by grub using 24px. Because it is likely that a desktop is high-dpi, and I'm loosing my eye-sight squinting at tiny grub.
<xnox> slangasek, plymouth is highdpi now.
<xnox> slangasek, i find it rude that you plymouthed til, i think it is my turn to plymouth.
<slangasek> flocculant: ah; is this an image that has snaps preinstalled?  I know there were issues with snapd performance on live image boot
<slangasek> flocculant: and fixes were in the pipe, I don't know whether they've all landed
<doko> slangasek, tsimonq2: what's the plan for nodejs migration? I assume we want to have it in the release, because we built everything with it during this cycle
<slangasek> doko: ginggs was drilling down into the nodejs stuckage, I've been hands-off
<flocculant> slangasek: no - we don't do that (yet) bug 1754836
<ubot5`> bug 1754836 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu: ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on org.bluez:/org/bluez: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Failed to activate service 'org.bluez': timed out (service_start_timeout=25000ms)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754836
<slangasek> flocculant: ah hmm
<flocculant> bbl - if you comment further ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
<rharper> would someone be able to approve the curtin package into the -proposed pocket for xenial and artful ?  I don't see the SRU vanguard in here
<slangasek> RAOF is here
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sen (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-0.1~build1 => 0.6.0-0.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: txzmq (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1~build1 => 0.8.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sen [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ccdproc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1ubuntu1 => 1.3.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted txzmq [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
<rharper> slangasek: indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ccdproc [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403.1) has been added
<ginggs> doko, slangasek: i had some comments re: nodejs - lemme find them
<slangasek> does someone understand pkg-perl-autopkgtest who is able to explain to me why this is broken for me locally, when this error doesn't happen on the infrastructure?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s3NpXyXWP6/
<ginggs> I think node-is-glob and node-is-descriptor have become entangled with nodejs (the new versions are pulled into failing autopkgtests) - I think the only way out is to upload y.y.REALLY.x.x versions of them - does that sound sane?
<ginggs> the arm/arm64 failures all look like timeouts to me, do you want to force-badtest, or would you prefer uploads with relaxed timeouts that pass?
<ginggs> node-ip has no rdeps and I think it should be removed - RC debian bug #892658
<ubot5`> Debian bug 892658 in src:node-ip "node-ip FTBFS with mocha 4.0.1-3" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/892658
<slangasek> I'd certainly prefer raised timeouts, if that's really the issue
<ginggs> ack
<slangasek> vs ignoring it and learning later that we're hitting the timeout because the process is hung indefinitely
<slangasek> aha; ack has a hacky debian patch which causes the upstream build system to look at $AUTOPKGTEST_TMP which I wsa not setting. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clif (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.93-9.1 => 0.93-9.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmatrix (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2a-5build2 => 1.2a-5build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmospwd (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0+dfsg-2 => 5.0+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cntlm (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.92.3-1ubuntu1 => 0.92.3-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: codfis (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.7-2 => 0.4.7-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: collatinus (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.2-2 => 10.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: colortail (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1 => 0.3.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: concordance (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1build1 => 1.2-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: darkstat (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.719-1 => 3.0.719-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dawg (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1 => 1.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clutter-imcontext (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-3 => 0.1.4-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmph (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-2 => 2.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: coinor-csdp (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-1build1 => 6.1.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: concalc (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-2 => 0.9.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: darnwdl (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-2 => 0.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dbmix (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-6.3ubuntu1 => 0.9.8-6.3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ddate (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1 => 0.2.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmdpack (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.03-1 => 1.03-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: colorcode (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-1 => 0.8.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dbench (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-2 => 4.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: coco-cpp (bionic-proposed/universe) [20120102-1 => 20120102-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dbview (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1 => 1.0.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dares (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-7build1 => 0.6.5-7build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-xcontrol (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1.1build7 => 0.0.4-1.1build8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: denef (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-0ubuntu5 => 0.3-0ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: deskmenu (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.5 => 1.4.5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: desktop-webmail (bionic-proposed/universe) [003-0ubuntu2 => 003-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: delaboratory (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8-2build1 => 0.8-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: deskscribe (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-0ubuntu3 => 0.4.2-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: desklaunch (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.8 => 1.1.8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted concordance [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted darkstat [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.719-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dawg [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dbmix [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.8-6.3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ddate [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: devilspie (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.23-2 => 0.23-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dfu-programmer (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1 => 0.6.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dhcp-probe (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-10.1 => 1.3.0-10.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dhex (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.68-2build1 => 0.68-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dhis-server (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.3-2.1 => 5.3-2.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dares [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.5-7build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dbench [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: d-itg (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-r1023-3 => 2.8.1-r1023-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dhcp-helper (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1 => 1.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dhis-mx-sendmail-engine (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0-3 => 5.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dia2code (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-4 => 0.8.3-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dicomnifti (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.32.1-1 => 2.32.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: diction (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11-1 => 1.11-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dis51 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1.1 => 0.5-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: djtools (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.7 => 1.2.7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted darnwdl [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: devmem2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0-0ubuntu1 => 0.0-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: di (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.34-2 => 4.34-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dictconv (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-7 => 0.2-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: display-dhammapada (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-0.1 => 1.0-0.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dleyna-renderer (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1 => 0.4.0-1build1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dbview [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dibbler (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1 => 1.0.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dkopp (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.5-1 => 6.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dhcpcd-dbus (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1.1 => 0.6.0-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dmitry (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3a-1 => 1.3a-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: digitemp (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.1-2 => 3.7.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clif [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.93-9.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cmatrix [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2a-5build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cmospwd [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.0+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cntlm [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.92.3-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted codfis [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.7-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted collatinus [source] (bionic-proposed) [10.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted colortail [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dns2tcp (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1.1 => 0.5.2-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dnstop (bionic-proposed/universe) [20120611-2build1 => 20120611-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: doschk (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-6 => 1.1-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clutter-imcontext [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.4-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cmph [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted coinor-csdp [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.1.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted concalc [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-1 => 1.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dov4l (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9+repack-1 => 0.9+repack-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: drac (bionic-proposed/main) [1.12-8build1 => 1.12-8build2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: drawtiming (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-6build5 => 0.7.1-6build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: duff (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1.1 => 0.5.2-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dvbsnoop (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.50-5ubuntu1 => 1.4.50-5ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cmdpack [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.03-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted colorcode [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dosemu (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.4.0.7+20130105+b028d3f-2 => 1.4.0.7+20130105+b028d3f-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dradio (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8-2build1 => 3.8-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dv4l (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-5 => 1.0-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dvbstreamer (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-5 => 2.1.0-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dvdtape (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6-2 => 1.6-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dvi2ps (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.1j-1.2 => 5.1j-1.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted coco-cpp [source] (bionic-proposed) [20120102-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dpic (bionic-proposed/universe) [2014.01.01+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 => 2014.01.01+dfsg1-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dvbstream (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6+cvs20090621-1 => 0.6+cvs20090621-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dvhtool (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-5 => 1.0.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dnshistory (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-2build2 => 1.3-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dvdbackup (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-4 => 0.4.2-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dssi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1~dfsg0-1build1 => 1.1.1~dfsg0-1build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted duff [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dvbsnoop [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.50-5ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dvbstreamer [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dvdtape [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dvi2ps [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.1j-1.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dwarves-dfsg (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.10-2.1 => 1.10-2.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dynalogin (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-3ubuntu3 => 1.0.0-3ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dynamite (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2 => 0.1.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: e2tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.16-6.1 => 0.0.16-6.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: easyspice (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.6.8-2.1 => 0.6.8-2.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dv4l [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dvdbackup [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.2-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dvorak7min (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.1+repack-2build1 => 1.6.1+repack-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dynamips (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.2.14-1 => 0.2.14-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: easychem (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6-8 => 0.6-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ebook2cw (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-2 => 0.8.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dvbstream [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6+cvs20090621-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dwgsim (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.11-3 => 0.1.11-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ebnetd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.0.dfsg.1-4.3 => 1:1.0.dfsg.1-4.3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dvhtool [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dzen2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.5~svn271-4 => 0.9.5~svn271-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted d-itg [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.1-r1023-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted display-dhammapada [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-0.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dkopp [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dns2tcp [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dnstop [source] (bionic-proposed) [20120611-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted doschk [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dov4l [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9+repack-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dradio [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.8-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ebook2cwgui (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-3 => 0.1.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ecdsautils (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2+git20151018-2 => 0.3.2+git20151018-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dis51 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dmitry [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3a-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dpic [source] (bionic-proposed) [2014.01.01+dfsg1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ebview (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.6.2-1.4ubuntu1 => 0.3.6.2-1.4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: edac-utils (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.18-1 => 0.18-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: efingerd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.5 => 1.6.5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted djtools [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dosemu [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0.7+20130105+b028d3f-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ecosconfig-imx (bionic-proposed/universe) [200910-0ubuntu4 => 200910-0ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: efte (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-2build1 => 1.1-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dnshistory [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: edgar (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.23-1 => 1.23-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted drawtiming [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-6build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dfu-programmer [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dhcp-probe [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-10.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dhex [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.68-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dhis-server [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.3-2.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dia2code [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.3-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dicomnifti [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.32.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted diction [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.11-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dhcp-helper [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dhis-mx-sendmail-engine [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dibbler [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted digitemp [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dhcpcd-dbus [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dictconv [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted di [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.34-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-xcontrol [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.4-1.1build8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted denef [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted deskmenu [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted desktop-webmail [source] (bionic-proposed) [003-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted devmem2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted delaboratory [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted deskscribe [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.2-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted desklaunch [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted devilspie [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.23-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted edgar [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.23-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted efte [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted efingerd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted e2tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.16-6.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted easyspice [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.8-2.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ebook2cw [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ebview [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.6.2-1.4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ecosconfig-imx [source] (bionic-proposed) [200910-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted easychem [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ebook2cwgui [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted edac-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.18-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ebnetd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0.dfsg.1-4.3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ecdsautils [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2+git20151018-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dvorak7min [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1+repack-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dwgsim [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.11-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dynamips [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.14-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dzen2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.5~svn271-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dwarves-dfsg [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10-2.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dynamite [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dynalogin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-3ubuntu4]
<tsimonq2> slangasek: So, why do you say it's LXDE?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: because the launching of ubiquity has per-DE integration, and this hasn't been reproducible on Ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: openjdk-9 (bionic-proposed/primary) [9.0.4+12-4ubuntu2]
<tsimonq2> slangasek: ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-secret-sharing [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0.3-3build8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorgproto [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2018.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjdk-9 [source] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.4+12-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: nvml (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.3.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ndctl (bionic-proposed/primary) [59.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: datalad (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1 => 0.9.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted datalad [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ndctl [source] (bionic-proposed) [59.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected nvml [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-0ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> please update s3ql hint to cover also s3ql/2.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1
<sil2100> hmm, gst-plugins-base1.0 still didn't migrate
<LocutusOfBorg> sil2100, needs a new publisher run?
<slangasek> possibly just another p-m run
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cross-toolchain-base (bionic-proposed/main) [25ubuntu3 => 25ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cross-toolchain-base [source] (bionic-proposed) [25ubuntu4]
<LocutusOfBorg> can anybody please help me in getting pytest migrate?
<LocutusOfBorg> pytest-catchlog <-- this needs to go out from bionic, I asked to remove in Debian too, already merged into main pytest
<LocutusOfBorg> pytest-instafail <-- RC buggy in Debian too, was packaged as dependency of another package, but never used, maybe demoting to -proposed is fine?
<LocutusOfBorg> s3ql<-- buggy and already hinted, just needs an hint update (I'm discussing right now with upstream if it is possible to make tests pass on ubuntu infra)
<LocutusOfBorg> other stuff LGTM (I retried some failures)
 * LocutusOfBorg goes to sleep, cheers!
<slangasek> Laney: do you know of a sane shortcut to do the equivalent of 'autopkgtest -s' on the infrastructure?  because I can't reproduce the ack autopkgtest failures locally despite ensuring I have a matching set of packages installed (minus kernel)
<mapreri> May I ask somebody to check out the FFe at lp #1759764 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1759764 in libprelude (Ubuntu) "FFe: New upstream version of libprelude and related packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759764
<mapreri> (I not advocating for nor against it, but the maintainer would really like to have it…)
<slangasek> ginggs: node-ip blocks node-mocha, but there's also Debian bug #887586 about node-mocha; are you sure we want the new node-mocha for 18.04?  is the new mocha tied up into the nodejs transition?
<ubot5`> Debian bug 887586 in mocha "mocha 4.0.1-3 causes build hangs in various build-rdeps" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/887586
<ginggs> slangasek: I don't think mocha is entangled, so it shouldn't matter whether it is in 18.04 or not
<ginggs> slangasek: the only regression i can see with mocha 4.0.1 is node-chokidar - it passes its tests then just hangs there
<slangasek> ginggs: the node-define-property autopkgtest failure that pulls in node-is-descriptor looks to me like the previous apt pinning bug and not anything fundamental to node-is-descriptor/proposed being entangled.  I'm re-running those tests to check.
<ginggs> slangasek: ok, that is good news!
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: pytest-catchlog appears to have 5 reverse-build-deps in bionic, not counting s3ql which I assume you've just patched.  Are these others fixed also and just waiting for the database to update?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eggdrop (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.21-4 => 1.6.21-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: empire (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.14-1 => 1.14-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: einstein (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.dfsg.2-9 => 2.0.dfsg.2-9build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: emelfm2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-0ubuntu3 => 0.4.1-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eggdrop [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.21-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted empire [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.14-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted emelfm2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-0ubuntu4]
<ginggs> slangasek: i think this was me trying to trigger the node-glob-base tests with the old node-is-glob http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/n/node-glob-base/bionic/amd64 and it used the version from proposed anyway - hopefully that was just the apt pinning bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: emu8051 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1 => 1.1.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ent (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2debian-1 => 1.2debian-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eql (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.ds1-4 => 1.2.ds1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: esekeyd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.7-1 => 1.2.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: etherwake (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.09-4 => 1.09-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evtest (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.33-1 => 1:1.33-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: extundelete (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1 => 0.2.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fakeroot-ng (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.18-4 => 0.18-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fapg (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.41-1 => 0.41-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fastlink (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1P-fix100+dfsg-1 => 4.1P-fix100+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: enemylines7 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6-4ubuntu1 => 0.6-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: equalx (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-4 => 0.7.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: euler (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.61.0-11 => 1.61.0-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ez-ipupdate (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.11b8-13.4.1 => 3.0.11b8-13.4.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fastjar (bionic-proposed/universe) [2:0.98-6 => 2:0.98-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fbautostart (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.718281828-1 => 2.718281828-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eot-utils (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1 => 1.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: exiftags (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.01-6 => 1.01-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fatsort (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.365-1 => 1.3.365-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: espctag (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-1 => 0.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: falselogin (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-4 => 0.3-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: f-irc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.36-1build1 => 1.36-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fcode-utils (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-7 => 1.0.2-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fdflush (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.3 => 1.0.1.3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: felix-latin (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-8 => 2.0-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flashbench (bionic-proposed/universe) [62-1 => 62-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flexloader (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.03-3 => 0.03-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flobopuyo (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.20-5 => 0.20-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fluidsynth-dssi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-6ubuntu1 => 1.0.0-6ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flvstreamer (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1c1-1 => 2.1c1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fbcat (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-1 => 0.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fdutils (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.5-20060227-7 => 5.5-20060227-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flex-old (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.4a-10ubuntu1 => 2.5.4a-10ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: florence (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1 => 0.6.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flwrap (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-2.1 => 1.3.4-2.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fdclone (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.01b-1build1 => 3.01b-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: floatbg (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-28 => 1.0-28build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flamp (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.03-1 => 2.2.03-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fluxbox (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.5-2 => 1.3.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted evtest [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.33-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted extundelete [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fakeroot-ng [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.18-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fapg [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.41-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fastlink [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.1P-fix100+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fbautostart [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.718281828-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fcode-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fdflush [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1.3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted felix-latin [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: foo-yc20 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-6build1 => 1.3.0-6build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted exiftags [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.01-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted falselogin [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fatsort [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.365-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fdclone [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.01b-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fmtools (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.7 => 2.0.7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fpart (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1 => 0.9.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ez-ipupdate [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.11b8-13.4.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fbcat [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fortune-mod (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.99.1-7 => 1:1.99.1-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fastjar [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:0.98-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fdutils [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.5-20060227-7build1]
<ginggs> slangasek: I'll look at node-commander, node-liftoff and the other timeouts tomorrow
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted emu8051 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ent [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2debian-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eql [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.ds1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted esekeyd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted etherwake [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.09-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freecdb (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.75build3 => 0.75build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freedroid (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2+cvs040112-5 => 1.0.2+cvs040112-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: frotz (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.44-0.1 => 2.44-0.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fso-audiod (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-3 => 0.12.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fteqcc (bionic-proposed/universe) [3343+svn3400-3 => 3343+svn3400-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted enemylines7 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted equalx [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted euler [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.61.0-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freeplayer (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [20070531+dfsg.1-5 => 20070531+dfsg.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fstrcmp (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.D001-1.1 => 0.7.D001-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ftnchek (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-5 => 3.3.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: funnelweb (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2-5 => 3.2-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fuse-umfuse-fat (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1a-1.1 => 0.1a-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fusedav (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-3.1 => 0.2-3.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fvwm1 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.24r-56ubuntu1 => 1.24r-56ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eot-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freedink-dfarc (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.12-1build1 => 3.12-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ftjam (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.2-1.1 => 2.5.2-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fuse-convmvfs (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-2 => 0.2.6-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fuseiso (bionic-proposed/universe) [20070708-3.2 => 20070708-3.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted espctag [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fullquottel (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1 => 0.1.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fsmark (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3-2 => 3.3-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fusecram (bionic-proposed/universe) [20051104-0ubuntu3 => 20051104-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fxload (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.20081013-1ubuntu1 => 0.0.20081013-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: g15daemon (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.5.3-8.3ubuntu2 => 1.9.5.3-8.3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: g15mpd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2svn.0.svn319-3.2 => 1.2svn.0.svn319-3.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: galculator (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.4-1 => 2.1.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gbemol (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-2ubuntu1 => 0.3.2-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-h8300-hms (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:3.4.6+dfsg2-4ubuntu1 => 1:3.4.6+dfsg2-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-opt (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20 => 1.20build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdigi (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1 => 0.4.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: geekcode (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-6 => 1.7.3-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: g15composer (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2-2 => 3.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: g3data (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.3-2.1 => 1:1.5.3-2.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcal (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.3-3build1 => 3.6.3-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcx (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-1.1 => 1.3-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: g15macro (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-3 => 1.0.3-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-m68hc1x (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:3.3.6+3.1+dfsg-3ubuntu1 => 1:3.3.6+3.1+dfsg-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gebabbel (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.4+repack-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gbatnav (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4cvs20051004-5 => 1.0.4cvs20051004-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdis (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.90-5 => 0.90-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ftnchek [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted funnelweb [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.2-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fuse-umfuse-fat [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1a-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fusedav [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-3.1build1]
<slangasek> I like that the autopkgtests for pytest-instafail failed.  Did they fail because they succeeded, or did they fail because they weren't instant?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fvwm1 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.24r-56ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted g15composer [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted g15macro [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted g3data [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.5.3-2.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fullquottel [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fusecram [source] (bionic-proposed) [20051104-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fxload [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.20081013-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted g15mpd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2svn.0.svn319-3.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fuse-convmvfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted g15daemon [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.5.3-8.3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fuseiso [source] (bionic-proposed) [20070708-3.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fpart [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freedink-dfarc [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.12-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freeplayer [source] (bionic-proposed) [20070531+dfsg.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fsmark [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.3-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fstrcmp [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.D001-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ftjam [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.2-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freecdb [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.75build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted frotz [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.44-0.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fteqcc [source] (bionic-proposed) [3343+svn3400-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freedroid [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2+cvs040112-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fso-audiod [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flamp [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.03-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flex-old [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.4a-10ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted floatbg [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-28build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted florence [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flvstreamer [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1c1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fmtools [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flashbench [source] (bionic-proposed) [62-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flobopuyo [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.20-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flwrap [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.4-2.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flexloader [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.03-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fortune-mod [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.99.1-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fluxbox [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.5-2build1]
<slangasek> ginggs: cheers!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted f-irc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.36-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcx [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdis [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.90-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdigi [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted geekcode [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.3-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gbatnav [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4cvs20051004-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcal [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.3-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-m68hc1x [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.3.6+3.1+dfsg-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gbemol [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-opt [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.20build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-h8300-hms [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.4.6+dfsg2-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mame (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.192+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.195+dfsg.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<slangasek> ginggs: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/n/node-define-property/20180403_214333_a212a@/log.gz - nothing unexpected from -proposed, tests still fail
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mame [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.195+dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: geki2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-9 => 2.0.3-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gemdropx (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-7 => 0.9-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: genpo (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.9.8-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gems (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2 => 1.1.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: genisovh (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-4 => 0.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gf-complete (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.2-2 => 1.0.2-2build1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ggobi (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.11-2 => 2.1.11-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gimp-dds (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1 => 3.0.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gjacktransport (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1build1 => 0.6.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gksu (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-9ubuntu1 => 2.0.2-9ubuntu2] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glaurung (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-2ubuntu1 => 2.2-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gliv (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.7-2 => 1.9.7-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: globs (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0~svn50-4ubuntu1 => 0.2.0~svn50-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: genext2fs (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-4build1 => 1.4.1-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gfpoken (bionic-proposed/universe) [1-2 => 1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ginn (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-0ubuntu5 => 0.2.6-0ubuntu6] (oif)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glmemperf (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.17-0ubuntu2 => 0.17-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: genromfs (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2build2 => 0.5.2-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gkamus (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.0-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ghostess (bionic-proposed/universe) [20120105-1build1 => 20120105-1build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glfer (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-2 => 0.4.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gkamus [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glfer [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glmemperf [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.17-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glurp (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12.3-1 => 0.12.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gmediaserver (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-8ubuntu1 => 0.13.0-8ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gmlive (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.22.3-1build1 => 0.22.3-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glaurung [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted globs [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0~svn50-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gmemusage (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-11ubuntu1 => 0.2-11ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gliv [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.7-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gman (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-5.2ubuntu1 => 0.9.3-5.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted geki2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.3-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gems [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted genisovh [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gfpoken [source] (bionic-proposed) [1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gimp-dds [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gmorgan (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1 => 0.40-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gmult (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.0-2 => 8.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-alsamixer (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-5 => 0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-mastermind (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-2 => 0.3.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-ppp (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.23-1.2ubuntu1 => 0.3.23-1.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gemdropx [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted genromfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gjacktransport [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gniall (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-7.1 => 0.7.1-7.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-nds-thumbnailer (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1 => 3.0.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-translate (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.99-0ubuntu6 => 0.99-0ubuntu7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnuit (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.9.5-3build1 => 4.9.5-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnulib (bionic-proposed/universe) [20140202+stable-2 => 20140202+stable-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnusim8085 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.7-1 => 1.3.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted genext2fs [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.1-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gmotionlive (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-3 => 1.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-raw-thumbnailer (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-0ubuntu8 => 2.0.1-0ubuntu9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnujump (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-3 => 1.0.8-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gocr (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.49-2 => 0.49-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ggobi [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.11-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnomekiss (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-5 => 2.0-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-hwp-support (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1 => 0.1.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnushogi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-3build1 => 1.4.2-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gtetrinet (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.7.11-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gstm (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.2-8.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-raw-thumbnailer [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-0ubuntu9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnuit [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.9.5-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnulib [source] (bionic-proposed) [20140202+stable-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnusim8085 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gpp (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.24-3 => 2.24-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gputils (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-0.1 => 1.4.0-0.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grabc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-2 => 1.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gramophone2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.13a-3ubuntu1 => 0.8.13a-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grdesktop (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.23+d040330-3 => 0.23+d040330-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grepcidr (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-1 => 2.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-translate [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.99-0ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnushogi [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gpr (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.15deb-2 => 0.15deb-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grail (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0+16.04.20160125-0ubuntu1 => 3.1.0+16.04.20160125-0ubuntu2] (oif)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: greed (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.10-1build1 => 3.10-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gross (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-4 => 1.0.2-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gsm0710muxd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13-3 => 1.13-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtans (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.99.0-2 => 1.99.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtimer (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1.2 => 2.0.0-1.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtkboard (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11pre0+cvs.2003.11.02-7 => 0.11pre0+cvs.2003.11.02-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnujump [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gpw (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.19940601-9 => 0.0.19940601-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gromit (bionic-proposed/universe) [20041213-9 => 20041213-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gsmlib (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.10+20120414.gita5e5ae9a-0.3 => 1.10+20120414.gita5e5ae9a-0.3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk-chtheme (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-5ubuntu1 => 0.3.1-5ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gocr [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.49-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gshutdown (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-0ubuntu8 => 0.2-0ubuntu9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gravitywars (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.102-34 => 1.102-34build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtick (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.4-1 => 0.5.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glurp [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gmediaserver [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.0-8ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gmlive [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.22.3-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gmotionlive [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gniall [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-7.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-hwp-support [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-nds-thumbnailer [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnomekiss [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk-vector-screenshot (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2.1-2 => 0.3.2.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtklp (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-0.1 => 1.3.1-0.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gman [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3-5.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gmorgan [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.40-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-alsamixer [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-ppp [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.23-1.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtkguitune (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8-6ubuntu2 => 0.8-6ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtkpool (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-9 => 0.5.0-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: guessnet (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.56 => 0.56build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gmemusage [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-11ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-mastermind [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtkperf (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40+ds-2 => 0.40+ds-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gwenrename (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1~beta7-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gmult [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtrayicon (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1 => 1.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk-theme-switch (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-5 => 2.1.0-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: guncat (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.01.02-1 => 1.01.02-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gup (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.15 => 0.5.15build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gvidm (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8-12 => 0.8-12build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gxmms2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-3 => 0.7.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hamfax (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1build1 => 0.8.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hardlink (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0 => 0.3.0build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hdapsd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:20141203-1 => 1:20141203-1build1] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hdup (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.14-4ubuntu1 => 2.0.14-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: herculesstudio (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-2 => 1.5.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hesiod (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-3 => 3.2.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gunroar (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.15.dfsg1-8 => 0.15.dfsg1-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gwaterfall (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-5.1 => 0.1-5.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hannah (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-3 => 1.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hdate-applet (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.15.11-2 => 0.15.11-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hershey-fonts (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-1 => 0.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gv (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:3.7.4-1 => 1:3.7.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: havp (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.92a-4build1 => 0.92a-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gypsy (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8-0ubuntu7 => 0.8-0ubuntu8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hello-traditional (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10-3 => 2.10-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gup [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.15build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gvidm [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8-12build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gxmms2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hamfax [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hardlink [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hdate-applet [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.15.11-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hello-traditional [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.10-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hershey-fonts [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gv [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.7.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gypsy [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8-0ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted havp [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.92a-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted herculesstudio [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gwaterfall [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-5.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hdup [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.14-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hannah [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hesiod [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk-chtheme [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1-5ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk-vector-screenshot [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtkguitune [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8-6ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtkpool [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted guessnet [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.56build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gunroar [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.15.dfsg1-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk-theme-switch [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtkperf [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.40+ds-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted guncat [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.01.02-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtkboard [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.11pre0+cvs.2003.11.02-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtrayicon [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gravitywars [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.102-34build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted greed [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.10-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gromit [source] (bionic-proposed) [20041213-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gshutdown [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-0ubuntu9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gsmlib [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10+20120414.gita5e5ae9a-0.3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtick [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grdesktop [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.23+d040330-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gross [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtans [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.99.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grepcidr [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtimer [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gsm0710muxd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.13-3build1]
<ginggs> slangasek: noted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gpp [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.24-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gputils [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0-0.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grabc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gpr [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.15deb-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gramophone2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.13a-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gpw [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.19940601-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libserializer (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.6-4 => 1.1.6-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libserializer [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.6-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-xcontrol (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1.1build8 => 0.0.4-1.1build9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-xcontrol [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.4-1.1build9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-lts (bionic-proposed/main) [9.0.4+12-4ubuntu1 => 10~46-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjdk-lts [source] (bionic-proposed) [10~46-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (xenial-proposed/main) [0.8.3-0ubuntu2 => 0.8.3-0ubuntu3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected vagrant [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (trusty-proposed/main) [204-5ubuntu20.26 => 204-5ubuntu20.28] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telegram-desktop (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.6-2build3 => 1.2.15-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telegram-desktop [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: meson (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.45.1-1ubuntu2 => 0.45.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted meson [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.45.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: josm (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.svn13576+dfsg-2 => 0.0.svn13576+dfsg-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted josm [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.svn13576+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-grape-entity (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.7.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-grape-entity [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-pygments.rb (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-pygments.rb [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
<RAOF> slangasek: You rang, m'lud?
<slangasek> RAOF: rharper was asking for some SRU processing
<rharper> yeah!
<rharper> RAOF: we've a curtin package in xenial and artful queue for -proposed pocket
 * RAOF struggles through the backscroll to find it.
<slangasek> RAOF: should just be 'curtin' AIUI
<rharper> yeah
<rharper> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=curtin
<rharper> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=curtin
<RAOF> That makes it easy, thanks.
<rharper> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected docker.io [source] (xenial-proposed) [17.03.2-0ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pcp (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1 => 4.0.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcp [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
#ubuntu-release 2018-04-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curtin [source] (xenial-proposed) [18.1-1-g45564eef-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curtin [source] (artful-proposed) [18.1-1-g45564eef-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
<rharper> RAOF: thanks!
<handsome_feng> Hi, could anyone in release team approve this: LP: #1760580 , LP: #1760557, LP: #1760576
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1760580 in ukui-session-manager (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update ukui-session-manager from 1.1.0 to 1.1.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760580
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1760557 in ukui-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update ukui-settings-daemon from 1.1.5 to 1.1.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760557
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1760576 in ukui-control-center (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update ukui-control-center from 1.1.0 to 1.1.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760576
<jbicha> handsome_feng: 1760576 doesn't have ubuntu-release subscribed
<handsome_feng> jbicha, Thanks, added now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted budgie-artwork [source] (artful-proposed) [0.8.3ubuntu1]
<handsome_feng> Without these updates, Ubuntu Kylin final beta will be an abnormal state, so please have a look, Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apache2 (artful-proposed/main) [2.4.27-2ubuntu3 => 2.4.27-2ubuntu4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apache2 (trusty-proposed/main) [2.4.10-1ubuntu1.1~ubuntu14.04.2 => 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.19] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apache2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.4.18-2ubuntu3.5 => 2.4.18-2ubuntu3.7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mir (bionic-proposed/main) [0.31.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.31.1-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cross-toolchain-base [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [25ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cross-toolchain-base-ports [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [21ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: seqan2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.2+dfsg2-4ubuntu1 => 2.3.2+dfsg2-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted seqan2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.2+dfsg2-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, pytest-instafail I don't have an answer, seems that the syntax of the pytest output changed a bit and the compare started to fail... upstream seems a dead repo, and meh, nobody will probably care about it disappearing
<LocutusOfBorg> >LocutusOfBorg: pytest-catchlog appears to have 5 reverse-build-deps in bionic, not counting s3ql which I assume you've just patched.  Are these others fixed also and just waiting for the database to update?
<LocutusOfBorg> I patched all of them yesterday, only s3ql seems left now, good to go?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vagrant (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1 => 1.8.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.2] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
<LocutusOfBorg> handsome_feng, do they really need an FFe?
<LocutusOfBorg> new features?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cross-toolchain-base-ports [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [21ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cross-toolchain-base [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [25ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: javamail (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-1 => 1.6.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted javamail [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1-2]
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: pytest-catchlog removed now, thanks
<handsome_feng> LocutuOfBorg: I'm not sure, some of them are bug-fix with other litter improvement, So I followed the guidelines of "If you have doubts about if something qualifies, check with a member of ubuntu-release (or subscribe ubuntu-release to the bug)"
<handsome_feng> Sorry, LocutusOfBorg
<handsome_feng> LocutusOfBorg: So do you think I can upload ukui-session-manager directly?
<handsome_feng> emmm, I will go through the FFe I reported and close the one witch didn't have clear new features, Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-session-manager (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-control-center (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dewalls (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds1-4 => 1.0.0+ds1-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<jibel> sil2100, hi
<jibel> sil2100, could you add ubuntu to the iso tracker for this beta?
<infinity> jibel: I just noticed the manifest was incomplete, fixing right now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dewalls [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+ds1-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-llfuse (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3+dfsg-2 => 1.3.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<jibel> infinity, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-llfuse [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
<sil2100> Damn, indeed it looks incomplete
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
<sil2100> infinity, jibel: ah, was it because Beta 1 modified the manifest with only a few flavours that were participating?
<infinity> sil2100: Yeah, pre-release manifests are always incomplete.
 * infinity disables Lubuntu Next too, since Final Beta should match Release, and they're not releasing.
<sil2100> I looked at the Daily milestone, forgot we had Beta 1 before
<sil2100> Tsk
<infinity> Oops, removed instead of disabled.  Grr.
<jibel> sil2100, and there is one manifest for the series not per milestone
<jibel> and dailies are not based on manifest
<infinity> Alright, that looks better.
<sil2100> infinity: thanks!
<infinity> ubuntu-base will pop on there when my current manual build finishes.
<infinity> And ubuntu-server-live (aka subiquity) will pop on when it has a successful build.  Need to look into why that failed.
<infinity> Oh.
<infinity> sil2100: Pretty sure the magic rebuild-requests bot doesn't know how to build subiquity images correctly.  Re-running from the CLI.
<infinity> sil2100: Remind me to fix that. :P
<infinity> sil2100: (ie: don't try triggering it from the tracker, it just fails and gets stuck in limbo)
<infinity> sil2100: xubuntu-core also isn't a real product that we build, so triggering that goes AWOL (cancelled the trigger).
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
<infinity> Anyhow, that's everything added except the subiquity image that's currently building and will add itself when it's done.
<sil2100> infinity: now that you remind me, I think like a month ago I already encountered the problem of the tracker not rebuilding subiquity images correctly and told to myself "I need to fix that"
<sil2100> And forgot ;p
<sil2100> grrr
<ginggs> slangasek: I think these have regressed in -release http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/n/node-define-property/bionic/amd64  http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/n/node-static-extend/bionic/amd64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected vagrant [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vagrant (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1 => 1.8.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.2] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vagrant [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.1+dfsg-1ubuntu0.2]
<LocutusOfBorg> any hint manager, can please drop s3ql hint? I fixed the testsuite :)
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, apw ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s3ql (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 2.26+dfsg-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s3ql [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.26+dfsg-1ubuntu2]
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, that is a versioned badtest so it won't apply to your new one anyhow
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (bionic-proposed/main) [0.96.24.25 => 0.96.24.26] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: udisks2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.7.6-2ubuntu5 => 2.7.6-2ubuntu6] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<apw> infinity, are you enabling the queue bot soon ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180404) has been added
<Laney> slangasek: I'm not sure about sane, but you can copy and paste the first line of a failing log and add --shell-fail to that, probably removing --output-dir too.
<Laney> apw: you mean the auto-approve script? it is on
<apw> Laney, indeed that is the one i meant
<Laney> grandé
<apw> oh and i missed it accepting s3ql because apparently i am blind, stupid, or both, likely both
<juliank> sil2100: Is that UIFe for apport(-bug) something you could look at? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/apport/+bug/1729491 - It's questionable if that's also a new feature, or just a bugfix...
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1729491 in apport (Ubuntu Bionic) "[UIFe] ubuntu-bug says that snap packages are not installed" [Medium,New]
<juliank> But I tend to think of it as a bugfix, as it's essentially a cosmetic issue that's being fixed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [4ubuntu1 => 5ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross (bionic-proposed/main) [7ubuntu1 => 8ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross [source] (bionic-proposed) [8ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> please any AA remove pytest-catchlog https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=894691
<ubot5`> Debian bug 894691 in ftp.debian.org "RM: pytest-catchlog -- RoQA; superseeded and included in pytest package" [Normal,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, I know it is versioned, but I don't like cruft in that file :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexdiff (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.53-0ubuntu2 => 0.0.53-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexter (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3 => 1.0.2-3build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ho22bus (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-2ubuntu1 => 0.9.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hotswap (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-15 => 0.4.0-15build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hpsockd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.17build2 => 0.17build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hsetroot (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-5 => 1.0.2-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hunt (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-6.1 => 1.5-6.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: i810switch (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-7.1 => 0.6.5-7.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibam (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:0.5.2-2.1ubuntu1 => 1:0.5.2-2.1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibod (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-6 => 1.5.0-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexec (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-3 => 0.2.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hodie (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-2 => 1.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hsc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0b-0ubuntu1 => 1.0b-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hyphen-show (bionic-proposed/universe) [20000425-3 => 20000425-3build1] (personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibniz (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18-1 => 1.18-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexxagon (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0pl1-3.1build1 => 1.0pl1-3.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hspell-gui (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-5.1 => 0.2.6-5.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus-input-pad (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1 => 1.4.2-1build1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hoz (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.65-2 => 1.65-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iat (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-7 => 0.1.3-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibod [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: id-utils (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.6+git20120811-4ubuntu1 => 4.6+git20120811-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ideviceinstaller (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.1.0-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ii-esu (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0a.dfsg1-7 => 1.0a.dfsg1-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ikarus (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3+bzr.2010.01.26-4 => 0.0.3+bzr.2010.01.26-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: inadyn (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.99.4-1 => 1.99.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-application-gtk2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [12.10.0.1-0ubuntu3 => 12.10.0.1-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus-rime (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1build1 => 1.2-1build2] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ifpgui (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-3 => 1.0.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: imgvtopgm (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-9 => 2.0-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: inoticoming (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1 => 0.2.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: id3lib3.8.3 (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.3-16.2 => 3.8.3-16.2build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: incron (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.10-3 => 0.5.10-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ii (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7-2 => 1.7-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hexec [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ho22bus [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hotswap [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.0-15build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hpsockd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.17build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hsetroot [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hunt [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-6.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iat [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibniz [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.18-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: input-utils (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1.1 => 1.0-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: inteltool (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:20140825-1 => 1:20140825-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hexxagon [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0pl1-3.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hoz [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.65-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hspell-gui [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.6-5.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibam [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.5.2-2.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: inputplug (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3~hg20150512-1 => 0.3~hg20150512-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ioprocess (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.15.1-2ubuntu1 => 0.15.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipheth (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0+git20111206-0ubuntu4 => 1.0+git20111206-0ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ippl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.14-12.2 => 1.4.14-12.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ips (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1build1 => 4.0-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipwatchd-gnotify (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1 => 1.0.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hodie [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted i810switch [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.5-7.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: intone (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.77+git20120308-1build2 => 0.77+git20120308-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipip (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.9 => 1.1.9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipv6calc (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.99.1-1 => 0.99.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ircmarkers (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.15-1 => 0.15-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: isight-firmware-tools (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.6-2 => 1.6-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: isoqlog (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-9 => 2.2.1-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ivtv-utils (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.4.1-2ubuntu1 => 1.4.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jack-mixer (bionic-proposed/universe) [10-1build1 => 10-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hsc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0b-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iozone3 (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [429-3 => 429-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipwatchd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1 => 1.2.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: isomaster (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.13-1 => 1.3.13-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jack-keyboard (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-1build1 => 2.7.1-1build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jack-stdio (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-1build1 => 1.4-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jackmeter (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-1build1 => 0.4-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: input-pad (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1 => 1.0.3-1build1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ircp-tray (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1.2ubuntu2 => 0.7.6-1.2ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jack-rack (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.8~rc1-2ubuntu1 => 1.4.8~rc1-2ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iprint (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-9 => 1.3-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jack-tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [20131226-1build2 => 20131226-1build3] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: itop (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-4 => 0.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hexdiff [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.53-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jargoninformatique (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-0ubuntu5 => 1.3.6-0ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jbigkit (bionic-proposed/main) [2.1-3.1 => 2.1-3.1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jclassinfo (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.19.1-7 => 0.19.1-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jeex (bionic-proposed/universe) [12.0.4-1 => 12.0.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jmtpfs (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-2 => 0.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jam (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.6-1 => 2.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jcal (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-2 => 0.4.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jigit (bionic-proposed/main) [1.20-2ubuntu1 => 1.20-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jazip (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.34-15.1 => 0.34-15.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jdelay (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-0ubuntu4 => 1.0-0ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kdesudo (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.4.2.4+repack-2ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ircp-tray [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.6-1.2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted isomaster [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.13-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted itop [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jack-mixer [source] (bionic-proposed) [10-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jackmeter [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jargoninformatique [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.6-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jcal [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jdelay [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jnettop (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1ubuntu2 => 0.13.0-1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jpegpixi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-4.1 => 1.1.1-4.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted isight-firmware-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ivtv-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jam [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jclassinfo [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.19.1-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jpeginfo (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-6 => 1.6.0-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: julius (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [4.2.2-0ubuntu2 => 4.2.2-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jxrlib (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-6 => 1.1-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kakasi (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.6-1 => 2.3.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kanjipad (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-8 => 2.0.0-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kawari8 (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.2.8-8 => 8.2.8-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted isoqlog [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.1-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jazip [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.34-15.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jshon (bionic-proposed/universe) [20131010-3 => 20131010-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jzip (bionic-proposed/universe) [210r20001005d-4 => 210r20001005d-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kannel-sqlbox (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-4build2 => 0.7.2-4build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kcc (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3-12.1 => 2.3-12.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kde-config-systemd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-3ubuntu1 => 1.2.1-3ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kerneltop (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.91-2 => 0.91-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-indicators (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jack-stdio [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jvim (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0-2.1b-3build1 => 3.0-2.1b-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kbdd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6-4 => 0.6-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdrill (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.5deb2-11 => 6.5deb2-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jeex [source] (bionic-proposed) [12.0.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kchmviewer (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.5-1 => 7.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kamerka (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1 => 0.8.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keurocalc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1 => 1.2.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ii-esu [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0a.dfsg1-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted imgvtopgm [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted incron [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.10-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted input-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted inteltool [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:20140825-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ioprocess [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.15.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipheth [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0+git20111206-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ippl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.14-12.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ips [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipwatchd-gnotify [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ikarus [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3+bzr.2010.01.26-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted inoticoming [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted intone [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.77+git20120308-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipip [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipv6calc [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.99.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ircmarkers [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.15-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: drac (bionic-proposed/main) [1.12-8build1 => 1.12-8build2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.28.0-1 => 3.28.0-4] (ubuntukylin) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted inadyn [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.99.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iozone3 [source] (bionic-proposed) [429-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipwatchd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dssi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1~dfsg0-1build1 => 1.1.1~dfsg0-1build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted inputplug [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3~hg20150512-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dleyna-renderer (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1 => 0.4.0-1build1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iprint [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: numlockx (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-7 => 1.2-7ubuntu1] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted id-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.6+git20120811-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ii [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.7-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ifpgui [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kerneltop [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.91-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keurocalc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jvim [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0-2.1b-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jzip [source] (bionic-proposed) [210r20001005d-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kamerka [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kannel-sqlbox [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.2-4build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kbdd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kchmviewer [source] (bionic-proposed) [7.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jxrlib [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kanjipad [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kcc [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3-12.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kakasi [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kdrill [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.5deb2-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kawari8 [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.2.8-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jmtpfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jpeginfo [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jshon [source] (bionic-proposed) [20131010-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jnettop [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.13.0-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted julius [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.2.2-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jpegpixi [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-4.1build1]
<Ukikie> flocculant: numlockx (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-7 => 1.2-7ubuntu1]
<Ukikie> Highlighting in case they ask.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-menu (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (bionic-proposed/main) [2.30-11ubuntu1 => 2.30-12ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: socat (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.3.2-2build1 => 1.7.3.2-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.30-12ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libstax-java (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-3build1 => 1.2.0-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libstax-java [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-4]
<fossfreedom> Hi - testing the respun UB 64bit ISO - I'm seeing this squashfs error immediately after the "Installation is complete" - md5sum is OK.  Any thoughts which package to report against? https://imgur.com/a/858wK N.B. I've seen this in previous daily iso's in the last week or so as well.
<xnox> fossfreedom, sounds like your block device is bad? which i guess means busted virtualbox?
<fossfreedom> possibly - but today I'm testing on my windows virtualbox (different PC) - I've also seen this on my home laptop virtualbox as well.
<apw> fossfreedom, is this after you hit return to reboot ?
<fossfreedom> yes.
<apw> xnox, is this not the "standard" precache everything then force unmount the CD thing?
<fossfreedom> so the VM hangs - hit the reset - reboots and logs in fine.
<apw> xnox, if you have anything not cached, the kernel will puke when it tries to read the now gone cd
<doko> Laney: please could you have a look at the armhf autopkg machines?
<rbasak> I'm time-limited on SRU processing today. If anyone needs priority, please let me know.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted socat [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.3.2-2ubuntu1]
<xnox> apw, ah!
<doko> apw: I'm currently looking at LP: #1746598. is nfs supported in the kernel?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1746598 in libnfs (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libnfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746598
<xnox> apw, and we do that, on ISO still, instead of pivot into a shutdown initramfs, because diddums?
<apw> there are nfs client/server componets in the kernel yes
<apw> xnox, because history i am sure
<xnox> starting samba, on shutdown, is cute too!
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-welcome/+bug/1760598
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1760598 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "I/O Error after clicking "reboot now"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xnox> fossfreedom, ^ dupe
<fossfreedom> xnox: thx - good to know
<jibel> I assigned to systemd but it looks like a plymouth issue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (bionic-proposed/main) [2.30-12ubuntu1 => 2.30-13ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.30-13ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-ultron (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1 => 1.1.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-ultron [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1ubuntu1]
<Laney> doko: known, but thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> question for release team: how much will you hate me for doing a gtk-3+ upload? we have some crash fixes for wayland we should probably be interested in
<LocutusOfBorg> https://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gtk+3.0/news/20180403T091034Z.html
<LocutusOfBorg> also glib2.0, but this might be mostly useless
<Ukikie> Wayland?  Meh.
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: You should probably talk to the desktop team.
<seb128> is there anything missing on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bolt/+bug/1759538 for it to make it to the review queue?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1759538 in bolt (Ubuntu) "[ffe] Install bolt by default for thunderbolt devices support" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> or just reviews happening with some delays nowadays?
<xnox> seb128, install by default, or make ubuntu-drivers detect that thunderbold devices / controller is present and then install?
<xnox> seb128, i guess same difference as thunderbolt is over usb3 these days, meaning everything has it on the desktop.
<xnox> never mind me
<seb128> rather pre-installed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kfritz (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.12a-0ubuntu3 => 0.0.12a-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kgmailnotifier (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.5.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kiconedit (bionic-proposed/primary) [4:4.4.0-0ubuntu6]
<Laney> doko: back on
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kgrab (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.1.1-kde4.4.0-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kgraphviewer (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:2.1.90-0ubuntu2 => 4:2.1.90-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kubuntu-debug-installer (bionic-proposed/universe) [16.04ubuntu2 => 16.04ubuntu3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kmldonkey (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:2.0.5+kde4.3.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:2.0.5+kde4.3.3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kopete-plugin-thinklight (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.5-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kfritz [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.12a-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kmldonkey [source] (bionic-proposed) [4:2.0.5+kde4.3.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kgraphviewer [source] (bionic-proposed) [4:2.1.90-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: latencytop (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5ubuntu2 => 0.5ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: mangonel (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lemonpos (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-0ubuntu4 => 0.9.2-0ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libifp (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0.2-5ubuntu1 => 1.0.0.2-5ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libswe (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.80.00.0002-1ubuntu1 => 1.80.00.0002-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linaro-boot-utils (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.1-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llk-linux (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3~beta1-0ubuntu5 => 2.3~beta1-0ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxsplit (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-0ubuntu2 => 0.2.4-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lzma (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.22-2ubuntu2 => 9.22-2ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: madwimax (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1ubuntu2 => 0.1.1-1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mcrypt (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.6.8-1.3ubuntu1 => 2.6.8-1.3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mergelog (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.5.1-9ubuntu1 => 4.5.1-9ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libaosd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.7-1.1ubuntu1 => 0.2.7-1.1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libuninum (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7-1.1ubuntu1 => 2.7-1.1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: logitech-applet (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4~test1-0ubuntu2 => 0.4~test1-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: m17n-im-config (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-3ubuntu1 => 0.9.0-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: menu (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.47ubuntu1 => 2.1.47ubuntu2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: modglue (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.19-0ubuntu3 => 1.19-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libprintsys (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6-13ubuntu1 => 0.6-13ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lz4 (bionic-proposed/main) [0.0~r131-2ubuntu2 => 0.0~r131-2ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mhddfs (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.39+nmu1ubuntu1 => 0.1.39+nmu1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ll-scope (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-3ubuntu2 => 0.2.1-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mawk (bionic-proposed/main) [1.3.3-17ubuntu2 => 1.3.3-17ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted logitech-applet [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4~test1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lzma [source] (bionic-proposed) [9.22-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted madwimax [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mergelog [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.5.1-9ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted modglue [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.19-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxsplit [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.4-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mcrypt [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.8-1.3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted m17n-im-config [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mhddfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.39+nmu1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted latencytop [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libaosd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.7-1.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libprintsys [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6-13ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libuninum [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.7-1.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ll-scope [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lemonpos [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.2-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libswe [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.80.00.0002-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llk-linux [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3~beta1-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libifp [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0.2-5ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linaro-boot-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (bionic-proposed/main) [3.22.29-2ubuntu1 => 3.22.29-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: moserial (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.10-0ubuntu1 => 3.0.10-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mpglen (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.0.2-0.1ubuntu2 => 0.0.2-0.1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mtdev (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.5-1ubuntu2 => 1.1.5-1ubuntu3] (desktop-core, oif)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nat (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-6ubuntu1 => 1:1.0-6ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netperfmeter (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.3-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nxcl (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-3.1ubuntu2 => 0.9-3.1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: oregano (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.70-3ubuntu1 => 0.70-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pads (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-11.1ubuntu1 => 1.2-11.1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mpg321 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1.1ubuntu1 => 0.3.2-1.1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nagcon (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.30-0ubuntu3 => 0.0.30-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netsend (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~svnr250-1.2ubuntu1 => 0.0~svnr250-1.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: oss-preserve (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-6ubuntu2 => 1.1-6ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mplinuxman (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-0ubuntu1 => 1.5-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ofono-phonesim (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20-1ubuntu6 => 1.20-1ubuntu7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netkit-tftp (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.17-18ubuntu2 => 0.17-18ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: paman (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-1ubuntu5 => 0.9.4-1ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ofono-phonesim [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.20-1ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted oss-preserve [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-6ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted paman [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.4-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pdi2iso (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-0ubuntu2 => 0.1-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pgreplay (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2ubuntu1 => 1.2.0-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted oregano [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.70-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pandora (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-0ubuntu3 => 0.7.1-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: plasma-widget-makestatus (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.0.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pads [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-11.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: plasma-widget-redshift (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.6.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pgmfindclip (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.13-0.1ubuntu1 => 1.13-0.1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: qlix (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.2.6-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: qsource-highlight (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.2-0ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted moserial [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.10-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mpglen [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.2-0.1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nagcon [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.30-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netkit-tftp [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.17-18ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netsend [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~svnr250-1.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: planfacile (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.070523-0ubuntu4 => 2.0.070523-0ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qarecord (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-0ubuntu7 => 0.5.0-0ubuntu8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qfits (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2.0-8ubuntu1 => 6.2.0-8ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: quicksynergy (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-2ubuntu1 => 0.9-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rand (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.4-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mpg321 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2-1.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nat [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0-6ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nxcl [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-3.1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qchat (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-0ubuntu1 => 0.3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qxw (bionic-proposed/universe) [20140331-1ubuntu1 => 20140331-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: render-bench (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20100619-0ubuntu1 => 0~20100619-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rng-tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [5-0ubuntu3 => 5-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rutilt (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.18-0ubuntu5 => 0.18-0ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mplinuxman [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: powertop-1.13 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13-1ubuntu3 => 1.13-1ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: recordmydesktop (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu4 => 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rsbac-admin (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-repack-0ubuntu5 => 1.4.0-repack-0ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netperfmeter [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ripoff-mp3-plugin (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.1-0ubuntu5 => 1.1-0ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: source-highlight-ide (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.0-0ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtgain (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-0ubuntu1 => 0.8.2-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rxp (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-2ubuntu1 => 1.5.0-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ripoff-mp3-plugin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rsbac-admin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0-repack-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rxp [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: speex (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2~rc1.2-1ubuntu1 => 1.2~rc1.2-1ubuntu2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ssmtp (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.64-8ubuntu1 => 2.64-8ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: submux-dvd (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.5.2-0ubuntu1 => 0.5.2-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: swac-get (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-0ubuntu2 => 0.5.1-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: swapspace (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.10-4ubuntu3 => 1.10-4ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tcpreen (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.4-2ubuntu1 => 1.4.4-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: theorur (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.5-0ubuntu2 => 0.5.5-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rng-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [5-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: soprano (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.9.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu3 => 2.9.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu4] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stjerm (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.16-0ubuntu2 => 0.16-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: swac-scan (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-0ubuntu4 => 0.2-0ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telepathy-indicator (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1+14.10.20140908-0ubuntu1 => 0.3.1+14.10.20140908-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: touchegg (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rutilt [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.18-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: subnetcalc (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.3-1ubuntu1 => 2.1.3-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tightvnc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.10-0ubuntu3 => 1.3.10-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: srecord (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.58-1.1ubuntu1 => 1.58-1.1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sxid (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.20130802-1ubuntu1 => 4.20130802-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: tuxcards (bionic-proposed/primary) [2.2.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: wally (bionic-proposed/primary) [2.4.5-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pdi2iso [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pgreplay [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted powertop-1.13 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.13-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qchat [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtgain [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qxw [source] (bionic-proposed) [20140331-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted render-bench [source] (bionic-proposed) [0~20100619-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: twclock (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3-2ubuntu1 => 3.3-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unionfs-fuse (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1ubuntu1 => 1.0-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pandora [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted planfacile [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.070523-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qfits [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.2.0-8ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rand [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uisp (bionic-proposed/universe) [20050207-4.2ubuntu1 => 20050207-4.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-china-video-scope (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-0ubuntu1 => 1.3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vdetelweb (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pgmfindclip [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.13-0.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted quicksynergy [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-china-music-scope (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.8-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vstream-client (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-6.1ubuntu1 => 1.2-6.1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qarecord [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-0ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vacation (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1ubuntu1 => 3.3.1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tstools (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11-1ubuntu1 => 1.11-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vte (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:0.28.2-5ubuntu3 => 1:0.28.2-5ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xbill (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1-8ubuntu1 => 2.1-8ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xcalib (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 => 0.8.dfsg1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xmille (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-13ubuntu1 => 2.0-13ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xxkb (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11-2.1ubuntu1 => 1.11-2.1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfcp-hbaapi (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-0ubuntu1 => 2.1.1-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wallch (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-0ubuntu4 => 4.0-0ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xgrep (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.08-0ubuntu1 => 0.08-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yagf (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3.2-1ubuntu1 => 0.9.3.2-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xbindkeys-config (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2ubuntu1 => 0.1.3-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ztc (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0.30-0ubuntu1 => 5.0.0.30-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xteddy (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-2ubuntu1 => 2.2-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-china-music-scope [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vacation [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vstream-client [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-6.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wallch [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xbindkeys-config [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xgrep [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.08-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xteddy [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yagf [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3.2-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ztc [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0.30-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: drac (bionic-proposed/main) [1.12-8build1 => 1.12-8build2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-china-video-scope [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vte [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.28.2-5ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xcalib [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.dfsg1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xxkb [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.11-2.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dleyna-renderer (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1 => 0.4.0-1build1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: einstein (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.dfsg.2-9 => 2.0.dfsg.2-9build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fluidsynth-dssi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-6ubuntu1 => 1.0.0-6ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vdetelweb [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xmille [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-13ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dssi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1~dfsg0-1build1 => 1.1.1~dfsg0-1build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xbill [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1-8ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zfcp-hbaapi [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted submux-dvd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted swac-get [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted swapspace [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tcpreen [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.4-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted theorur [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.5-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted touchegg [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted twclock [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.3-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unionfs-fuse [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted subnetcalc [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.3-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sxid [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.20130802-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tightvnc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.10-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uisp [source] (bionic-proposed) [20050207-4.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted swac-scan [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tstools [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.11-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telepathy-indicator [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1+14.10.20140908-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted srecord [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.58-1.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stjerm [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.16-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ssmtp [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.64-8ubuntu2]
<xnox> apw, fossfreedom, - i think it was slangasek and I, who broke ubiquity shutdown with ubuntu fonts!
<apw> xnox, heh likely indeed
<xnox> is that shutdown caching in casper, /me wonders
<seb128> Laney, thanks for the bolt comment!
<xnox> because at that point the message "please remove the disk" blah blah should be shown
<apw> right, it is always that one which goes missing
<Ukikie> Could an archive admin consider accepting numlockx?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brisk-menu (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-6ubuntu1 => 0.5.0-7ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
<Laney> seb128: np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected open-vm-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:10.2.0-3ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected open-vm-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:10.2.0-3ubuntu0.16.04.2]
<xnox> slangasek, and I believe Ubuntu font is used everywhere correctly, given that all flavours are failing to shutdown now =)
<xnox> so uploading plymouth is not needed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: socat (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.3.2-2ubuntu1 => 1.7.3.2-2ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-mate-artwork (bionic-proposed/universe) [18.04.9 => 18.04.10] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casper (bionic-proposed/main) [1.392 => 1.393] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<acheronuk> xnox: is there a bug referencing that shutdown issue?
<xnox> acheronuk, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1760598
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1760598 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "I/O Error after clicking "reboot now" - Ubuntu font missing from casper shutdown" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> xnox: cheers :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-report (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3 => 1.0.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-report [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openjdk-lts [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [10~46-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-report (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4 => 1.0.5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-report [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.5]
<seb128> could somebody review software-properties in case there is a respin/you decide to let some extra packages in for beta?
<seb128> the livepatch snap moved to the stable channel and that update makes it get it from there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openjdk-lts [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [10~46-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted socat [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.3.2-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-foreground-child (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.6-4 => 1.5.6-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-foreground-child [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.6-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xpra (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.3+dfsg-1build1 => 2.1.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xpra [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcaca (bionic-proposed/main) [0.99.beta19-2build2~gcc5.2 => 0.99.beta19-2build2~gcc5.3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mailtextbody (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2build1 => 0.1.3-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: njam (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.25-9fakesync1 => 1.25-9fakesync1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pavumeter (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-4build1 => 0.9.3-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pipemeter (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-1 => 1.1.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rakarrack (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-4build1 => 0.6.1-4build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lingot (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-2build1 => 0.9.1-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: passwdqc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1 => 1.3.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: radium-compressor (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-3build1 => 0.5.1-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mp3fs (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.91-1build1 => 0.91-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: phasex (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.97-2build1 => 0.14.97-2build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rotter (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.9-3build1 => 0.9-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: trophy (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1build1 => 2.0.3-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unyaffs (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.6-1 => 0.9.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: silentjack (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-2build1 => 0.3-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: utfout (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1 => 0.0.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukopp (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.9-1 => 4.9-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mailtextbody [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted njam [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.25-9fakesync1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pavumeter [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted radium-compressor [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.1-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted silentjack [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ukopp [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.9-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted utfout [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mp3fs [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.91-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pipemeter [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted trophy [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.3-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted passwdqc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unyaffs [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rotter [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lingot [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webkit2gtk (bionic-proposed/main) [2.20.0-2 => 2.20.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nss-pem (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nss-pem [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmypaint (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1 => 1.3.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmypaint [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-liftoff (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2 => 2.3.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-liftoff [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<darkxst> apw, I ran test builds of all the libzip rdepends, a little bit of unrelated fallout, but nothing to bad. Guess its bad timing now with final beta freeze but something got you guys to look at once the dust settles Bug 1674057 has been updated
<ubot5`> bug 1674057 in libzip (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] upgrade libzip to version 1.5.0" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674057
<xnox> sil2100, btw, maybe reviewing that casper uplod would be good ;-)
<xnox> or infinity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nss-pem [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libalien-wxwidgets-perl (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.69+dfsg-1build1 => 0.69+dfsg-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libalien-wxwidgets-perl [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.69+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-gnome2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-5build2 => 3.2.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-gnome2 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.3-1]
<sil2100> xnox: I can get to that in a moment
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross (bionic-proposed/main) [8ubuntu1 => 8ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (bionic-proposed/restricted) [390.42-0ubuntu1 => 390.48-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross [source] (bionic-proposed) [8ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-commander (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.12.2-1 => 2.12.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-commander [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.12.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0.14.15 => 4.15.0.15.16] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-14.15 => 4.15.0-15.16] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-14.15 => 4.15.0-15.16] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross (bionic-proposed/main) [8ubuntu2 => 8ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross [source] (bionic-proposed) [8ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0.15.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-15.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-15.16]
<apw> ^ the existing kernel is broken wrt build dkms packages
<apw> (in -proposed)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.0-0ubuntu2 => 3.28.0-0ubuntu3] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [5ubuntu2 => 5ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [5ubuntu3]
<tjaalton> doko: nss-pem now fully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nss-pem [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-15.16] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: totem (bionic-proposed/main) [3.26.0-0ubuntu5 => 3.26.0-0ubuntu6] (ubuntu-desktop)
<doko> tjaalton: ^^^
<tjaalton> doko: yep, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apparmor (bionic-proposed/main) [2.12-4ubuntu3 => 2.12-4ubuntu4] (core)
<jdstrand> fyi, that apparmor upload just adds a missed touch profile ^ (bug 1761176)
<ubot5`> bug 1761176 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "remove more old Touch profiles that cause profile compilation errors" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761176
 * jdstrand adjusts the title of that bug (there is only one missed profile)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted casper [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.393]
<sil2100> jdstrand: looking
<sil2100> jdstrand: accepted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apparmor [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.12-4ubuntu4]
<seb128> hum, so what's the status? some packages get reviewed/accepted?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-raspi2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.15.0.1005.3 => 4.15.0.1006.4] (kernel)
<seb128> or how did jdstrand managed to get apparmor in when other requests get ignored?
<apw> seb128, he mentioned it specifically
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-raspi2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.15.0-1005.6 => 4.15.0-1006.7] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-foreground-child (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.6-4ubuntu1 => 1.5.6-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<seb128> apw, which I did for software-properties earlier...
<seb128> but that got ignored
<apw> some luck too then
<seb128> :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-foreground-child [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.6-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-14.15]
<seb128> apw, I guess my luck stopped at getting a reply on this channel, not on having my request considered? ;)
<apw> seb128, i was just trying to confirm how we are frozed
<xnox> seb128, about a few FFe that have systemd components to them; have they all been approved? e.g. offset file for hybernate; suspend-then-hybernate? as in should I be uploading those?
<xnox> seb128, ..... or if you have no context, maybe i'm pinging the wrong person.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-15.16] (core, kernel)
<seb128> xnox, you are pinging the wrong person, I'm not in ubuntu-release, just a normal person trying to get his uploads considered :)
<xnox> tumbleweed, please can you approve all the things, for me to backdoor a big ass last minute systemd upload with a bunch of cherrypicks from systemd unreleased master? =)))))
<xnox> tumbleweed, also, Hi, how you doing? =)
<Laney> sil2100: you planning to do a proposed-migration freeze for b2?
<sil2100> Laney: hey, I don't think we were doing that? Weren't we just doing the pre-release freeze state?
<sil2100> Laney: anyway, infinity is back from holidays so he's the main man driving
<sil2100> infinity: ^
<Laney> sil2100: I think we have done in the past, not sure if there's a settled consensus
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> Well, it'd let us accept stuff out of the queue even while the beta is being prepared
<sil2100> Laney: I know we did that for final release, although I also remember even last time we decided not to
<sil2100> For artful
<Laney> but we can let stuff stew there too, just wanted to check
<sil2100> But I might not remember correctly
<sil2100> Laney: yeah, for now I let things stay in the Unapproved queue
<seb128> so why was apparmor accepted?
<sil2100> But I think there's no blockers so far for release, so we might resume approvals pretty soon
<seb128> that seems inconsistant as a policy
<sil2100> seb128: true, I won't argue, I accepted that as the change had no effect on images basically
<sil2100> Maybe I should have left it as is in the queue
<seb128> or accepted other ones as well :)
<sil2100> casper I accepted as it was addressing an installer-facing issue, non-blocking for release but good to have for a re-spin
<sil2100> I don't think there's a policy for what should be accepted or not
<acheronuk> sil2100: hi. could you maybe do that kubuntu packageset update when you have some time? If you would prefer me to write to the dev-permissions list, just say :)
<sil2100> Generally we don't want to accept things that might invalidate too much of the testing in case we're respinning
<seb128> seems like there should be one...
<sil2100> And that's the rule I was following so far
<seb128> right
<seb128> software-properties for example is a standalone apps which is non essential
<seb128> so by this definition it doesn't invalidate testing or is likely to require a respin
<seb128> nor*
<sil2100> Then I guess it should be good for accepting in my opinion, after a sanity check into the diff
<sil2100> But of course more experienced release team members can say otherwise!
<seb128> anyway, my point was that it's a bit unfortunate that questions/comments here get ignored and that ffe sit a week until somebody nag to get a comment at this point
<seb128> sorry for the ranting, but I just wanted to state that anyway since I think it's a suboptimal situation and it might be worth discussing/trying to improve
<seb128> unsure what are the issues though, if it's manpower, lack of "people in charge" such relying on others to pick up requests
<apw> i was expcting to find us in britney freeze too ...
<seb128> seems like you guys could be better organized or in a better defined situation at this point
<sil2100> apw: I was just following the BetaProcess checklist, it didn't mention the britney freeze
<sil2100> seb128: yeah, sorry about that, the holidays also got a bit in the way I guess, I'll try to do a better job in reviewing FFe's
<seb128> thx
<Laney> :/
<sil2100> apw, Laney, infinity: if you guys think we should have a lock on britney then yeah, I simply don't remember doing that before + the checklist didn't mention it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-commander (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.12.2-1ubuntu1 => 2.12.2-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> So obviously I didn't think it's part of the process
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-commander [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.12.2-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [5ubuntu3 => 5ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross (bionic-proposed/main) [8ubuntu3 => 8ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [5ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross [source] (bionic-proposed) [8ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-gcp (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1002.2 => 4.15.0-1003.3] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-gcp (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0.1002.3 => 4.15.0.1003.4] (kernel)
<sil2100> acheronuk: hey! hmmm, let me see if I manage to get to it today :)
<acheronuk> sil2100: thanks. again it is not super critical, but would assist bugfixing towards final release if I do not have to keep begging MOTUs for stuff not updated to be in our set ;)
<acheronuk> on a side note. I should probably try to get MOTU once 18.04 is done
<apw> sil2100, i have felt in the past that we have used the queue block to enforce upload sanity (bugs only etc), and britney block for controling what is in the milestones
<apw> sil2100, that said, this is not my party, and we should defer to infinity if he owns the world
<slangasek> ginggs: node-define-property , node-static-extend hinted, thanks
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: s3ql> don't be in a hurry to drop older hints, there are still references to the previous tests on update_excuses...
<slangasek> Laney: copying the first line seems fairly sane, thanks :)
<ginggs> slangasek: thanks! nearly there now...
<slangasek> xnox: I don't understand how our plymouth uploads would have broken the casper shutdown; plymouth was already using the Ubuntu font everywhere prior to this change
<xnox> slangasek, so we thought.... =)
<xnox> slangasek, however, new casper is going through the works; if that fixes the shutdown, we will know that shutdown message was using the wrong font.
<xnox> (that upload adds the ubuntu fonts to caching)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (bionic-proposed/main) [2.20.9-0ubuntu2 => 2.20.9-0ubuntu3] (core)
<slangasek> xnox: it's possible the shutdown message was /falling back to/ the wrong font, then, and no longer successfully does so; but the theme was certainly /configured/ to use the Ubuntu font
<slangasek> xnox: it's also possible that people who saw the shutdown message were getting lucky and managing to get the Ubuntu font before the disk disappeared :P
<slangasek> xnox: so, I think the casper change is correct but I don't believe we broke it
<tumbleweed> xnox: sounds like fun? :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-15.16] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross (bionic-proposed/main) [8ubuntu4 => 8ubuntu5] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross [source] (bionic-proposed) [8ubuntu5]
<xnox> tumbleweed, totally =) also it looks like someone, just uploaded it anyway, despite FFe bug still in New state =) oh well, such is life =)
<xnox> tumbleweed, and that someone was not me;
 * xnox felt like i had to point that out, given that how atypical that would sound.....
<tumbleweed> :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fail2ban (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1 => 0.10.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: focuswriter (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.10-1 => 1.6.11-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fail2ban [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted focuswriter [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-r [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20180403] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbpp-core (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-1 => 2.4.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbpp-core [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: logstalgia (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1 => 1.1.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted logstalgia [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpp-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8-cross-ports [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
<flocculant> ali1234: thanks for the font cache stuff - I did read most of it this morning - also saw you pinging in -desktop
<flocculant> Ukikie: does the numlock script definitely check for laptops with seperate kbd and turn it on in those cases? if it does could you comment on the bug for me please :
<flocculant> )
<flocculant> sorry peeps - wrong channel ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pymongo (bionic-proposed/main) [3.5.1+dfsg1-1 => 3.6.1+dfsg1-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-irlba (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1build1 => 2.3.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-irlba [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-r [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [20180403]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pymongo [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-15.16] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-15.16] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zeromq3 (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1build1 => 4.2.5-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
<doko> slangasek: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/why3/0.88.3-1ubuntu2 does this mean that you wanted to reset the autopkg test history?
<slangasek> doko: that upload was because I misread the cause of the !x86 autopkgtest failures and thought this was the only blocker for passing tests on the other archs
<slangasek> Laney: sadly, --shell-fail doesn't give me a pty, that's quite awkward :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [18.2-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.2-0ubuntu1 => 18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [18.2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bash (bionic-proposed/main) [4.4.18-1ubuntu1 => 4.4.18-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8-cross-ports [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
<doko> slangasek: trying to get menhir migrating. running autopkg tests with the version in -proposed usually succeeds
<ginggs> slangasek: there you go: node-commander fixed on armhf and arm64, node-foreground-child fixed on arm64, still failing on armhf but I'll give it a few more stabs
<slangasek> cool
<ginggs> slangasek: node-foreground-child did pass on armhf in my PPA, if you really want it to pass more reliably I can try relax the timing even more
<slangasek> ginggs: so it has a pass rate of about 20%?  not ideal.  I'll badtest it though
<slangasek> ginggs: I'm assuming your ppa test did run against current -proposed nodejs
<slangasek> ginggs: that seems to leave node-once and node-tap?
<ginggs> slangasek: aye, the test was against nodejs 8.10.0~dfsg-2
<ginggs> slangasek: node-tap has always been flaky (if you look at results for artful, zesty, etc)
<ginggs> slangasek: i have no idea about node-not-even-once
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libprelude (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1build2 => 4.1.0-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libprelude [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: prelude-lml (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2 => 4.1.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: prelude-correlator (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0+ds-1 => 4.1.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: prelude-lml-rules (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2 => 4.1.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: prewikka (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1 => 4.1.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: prelude-manager (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-4 => 4.1.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted prelude-correlator [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted prelude-lml [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted prewikka [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted prelude-lml-rules [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted prelude-manager [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pg-repack (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1 => 1.4.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pg-repack [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprelude [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprelude [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprelude [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprelude [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libwx-perl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:0.9932-2build1 => 1:0.9932-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libwx-perl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.9932-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprelude [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprelude [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8-cross [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [8ubuntu5] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3-stdlib-extensions (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6.5-2 => 3.6.5-3] (core) (sync)
<slangasek> xnox: ssh-agent-filter 0.4.2-1build1 in bionic is broken by the rebuild to use boost1.56 because it now tries to do an lseek() on a pipe; only noticed because the new ssh-agent-filter in -proposed has added build-time tests.  Do you care about this?  I can't see anything obviously buggy in ssh-agent-filter's use of boost
<slangasek> xnox: confirmed that ssh-agent-filter 0.5-2 (with build-time tests) builds fine against boost1.62
<blackboxsw> rbasak: we have a couple of packages queued in unapproved for the cloud-init SRU packages for cloud-init into xenial and artful. Will there be time to review those package uploads today ?
<blackboxsw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=cloud-init   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=cloud-init
<blackboxsw> you may be EOD already though. not sure who else to ping today to avoid waiting until tomorrow as arges isn't in channel for today's SRU rotation
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libwx-perl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:0.9932-2build1 => 1:0.9932-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libwx-perl [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.9932-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-15.16] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-dugong (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.2+dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 3.7.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s3ql (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.26+dfsg-1ubuntu2 => 2.26+dfsg-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-llfuse (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1 => 1.3.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, I'm just pointing that I fixed them, but yeah as you wish!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-dugong [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s3ql [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.26+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-llfuse [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbpp-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprelude [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprelude [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprelude [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprelude [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprelude [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprelude [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.0-4]
<slangasek> infinity: if you find yourself in the position of respinning the world, there are a handful of packages in unapproved with trivial diffs that could want accepting together: lz4 mawk bash kubuntu-debug-installer menu mtdev recordmydesktop soprano speex libcaca phasex rakarrack
<slangasek> tsimonq2: do you happen to know if ukui-{indicators,menu} are targets for beta2?
<slangasek> flexiondotorg: brisk-menu, ubuntu-mate-artwork: should these be landed for beta2?
<flexiondotorg> slangasek: Not required for the iso, just updates once beta 2 is releases.
<slangasek> ok
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I'm not sure. handsome_feng (who should get a bouncer ;P) would know.
<slangasek> yeah
<tsimonq2> slangasek: If I had to make an assumption, my answer would be "yes" because I know they want them in for the final release.
<tsimonq2> So, I guess this is my time to
<tsimonq2> "scream loudly"
 * tsimonq2 pressed enter prematurely... >_<
<tsimonq2> The two Lubuntu bugs I raised here a few days ago haven't been fixed.
<tsimonq2> The zram one should be relatively easy, so I guess I'll start there.
<tsimonq2> If someone is more knowledgeable about Ubiquity than I, I'd appreciate some help on bug 1754174
<ubot5`> bug 1754174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu] "Install Lubuntu" fails with several commands not found and permission denied" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754174
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keylaunch (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.9 => 1.3.9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kic (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2.4a-2 => 2.4a-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keytouch-editor (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:3.2.0~beta-3 => 1:3.2.0~beta-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kiki-the-nano-bot (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2+dfsg1-6 => 1.0.2+dfsg1-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kinput2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1-13 => 3.1-13build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: knights (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-2 => 2.5.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kobodeluxe (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-8 => 0.5.1-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kprinter4 (bionic-proposed/universe) [12-1 => 12-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ksmtuned (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.20150325 => 4.20150325build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: labrea (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5-stable-3 => 2.5-stable-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lam (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.1.4-3.1 => 7.1.4-3.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lcrack (bionic-proposed/universe) [20040914-1 => 20040914-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ledmon (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.79-2 => 0.79-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kinect-audio-setup (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.5-1 => 0.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: knowthelist (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2build1 => 2.3.0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kredentials (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0~pre3-1.1 => 2.0~pre3-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ladr (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.200911a-2.1 => 0.0.200911a-2.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: leave (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12-2.1 => 1.12-2.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lfhex (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.42-3.1 => 0.42-3.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: klustakwik (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1 => 2.0.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kvpnc (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.6a-4 => 0.9.6a-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: letterize (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-1 => 1.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: komi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.04-5 => 1.04-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: launchtool (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8-2 => 0.8-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted launchtool [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted leave [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.12-2.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted letterize [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libavc1394 (bionic-proposed/main) [0.5.4-4 => 0.5.4-4build1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgsm (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.13-4 => 1.0.13-4build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libjdns (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1 => 2.0.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libncl (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.18+dfsg-2 => 2.1.18+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnfo (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1.1 => 1.0.1-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: librsync (bionic-proposed/main) [0.9.7-10 => 0.9.7-10build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsocialweb (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.25.20-6 => 0.25.20-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lcrack [source] (bionic-proposed) [20040914-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lfhex [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.42-3.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libixp (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6~20121202+hg148-2 => 0.6~20121202+hg148-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnfc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-4 => 1.7.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libskk (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3 => 1.0.2-3build1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libstxxl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2 => 1.4.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lifelines (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.61-2build1 => 3.0.61-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ledmon [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.79-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmoe (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.8-2 => 1.5.8-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libstatgrab (bionic-proposed/main) [0.91-1 => 0.91-1build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcompface (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.2-5 => 1:1.5.2-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liece (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0+0.20030527cvs-11.2 => 2.0+0.20030527cvs-11.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnjb (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.7~dfsg0-4build1 => 2.2.7~dfsg0-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keylaunch [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kic [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4a-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kinect-audio-setup [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted klustakwik [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted knowthelist [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted komi [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.04-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kredentials [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0~pre3-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kvpnc [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.6a-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ladr [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.200911a-2.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexter (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3 => 1.0.2-3build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keytouch-editor [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.2.0~beta-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kinput2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.1-13build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kobodeluxe [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.1-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ksmtuned [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.20150325build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lam [source] (bionic-proposed) [7.1.4-3.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus-input-pad (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1 => 1.4.2-1build1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linsmith (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.99.30-1 => 0.99.30-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-user-chroot (bionic-proposed/universe) [2013.1-2 => 2013.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liwc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.21-1 => 1.21-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lmemory (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6c-8 => 0.6c-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kiki-the-nano-bot [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2+dfsg1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kprinter4 [source] (bionic-proposed) [12-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hyphen-show (bionic-proposed/universe) [20000425-3 => 20000425-3build1] (personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintex (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.14-1 => 1.14-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lm4tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [20141201~5a4bc0b+dfsg-1 => 20141201~5a4bc0b+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: loadmeter (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20-6 => 1.20-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: logapp (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.15-1 => 0.15-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: logtop (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1build1 => 0.4.3-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lpc21isp (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.97-2 => 1.97-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lsdvd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.17-1 => 0.17-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted knights [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.0-2build1]
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Where's the DE-specific Ubiquity launch code?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus-rime (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1build1 => 1.2-1build2] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lnpd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-11 => 0.9.0-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: logfs-tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [20121013-2 => 20121013-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lrzsz (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12.21-8 => 0.12.21-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ltris (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.19-3 => 1.0.19-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lunar (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-6 => 2.2-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lutefisk (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.7+dfsg-4 => 1.0.7+dfsg-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (bionic-proposed/main) [0.96.24.25 => 0.96.24.26] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-control-center (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted labrea [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.5-stable-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: loadwatch (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0+1.1alpha1-6 => 1.0+1.1alpha1-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lsmbox (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.3-1build1 => 2.1.3-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: luola (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-10 => 1.3.2-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: udisks2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.7.6-2ubuntu5 => 2.7.6-2ubuntu6] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lisaac (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:0.39~rc1-3 => 1:0.39~rc1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: luakit (bionic-proposed/universe) [2012.09.13-r1-8 => 2012.09.13-r1-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lookup (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.08b-11 => 1.08b-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lv2file (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.83-1 => 0.83-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lv2file [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.83-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mathtex (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.03-1 => 1.03-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mboxgrep (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.9-3 => 0.7.9-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mcpp (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.2-4 => 2.7.2-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mdf2iso (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1 => 0.3.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: memdump (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.01-7 => 1.01-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mathomatic (bionic-proposed/universe) [16.0.4-1 => 16.0.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mbw (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1 => 1.2.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mdm (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2.1build1 => 0.1.3-2.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mazeofgalious (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.62.dfsg2-4 => 0.62.dfsg2-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: meritous (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-1 => 1.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mcron (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-1 => 1.0.8-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liwc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.21-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lmemory [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6c-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted loadmeter [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.20-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted logapp [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.15-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted logtop [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.3-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lpc21isp [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.97-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lsmbox [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.3-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted luakit [source] (bionic-proposed) [2012.09.13-r1-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted luola [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kde-config-systemd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-3ubuntu1 => 1.2.1-3ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lm4tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [20141201~5a4bc0b+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted loadwatch [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0+1.1alpha1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lookup [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.08b-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ltris [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.19-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lutefisk [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7+dfsg-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lz4 (bionic-proposed/main) [0.0~r131-2ubuntu2 => 0.0~r131-2ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: numlockx (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-7 => 1.2-7ubuntu1] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-menu (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lnpd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lsdvd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.17-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kubuntu-debug-installer (bionic-proposed/universe) [16.04ubuntu2 => 16.04ubuntu3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-indicators (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted logfs-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [20121013-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mawk (bionic-proposed/main) [1.3.3-17ubuntu2 => 1.3.3-17ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lunar [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libixp [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6~20121202+hg148-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmoe [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.8-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnfc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnjb [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.7~dfsg0-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libstxxl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lifelines [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.61-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lintex [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.14-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lisaac [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.39~rc1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hyphen-show (bionic-proposed/universe) [20000425-3 => 20000425-3build1] (personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: udisks2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.7.6-2ubuntu5 => 2.7.6-2ubuntu6] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libjdns [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnfo [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liece [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0+0.20030527cvs-11.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-user-chroot [source] (bionic-proposed) [2013.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (bionic-proposed/main) [0.96.24.25 => 0.96.24.26] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-session-manager (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libncl [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.18+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linsmith [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.99.30-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-control-center (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsocialweb [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.25.20-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexter (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3 => 1.0.2-3build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted meritous [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mathomatic [source] (bionic-proposed) [16.0.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mazeofgalious [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.62.dfsg2-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mbw [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mcron [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mdm [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-2.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dleyna-renderer (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1 => 0.4.0-1build1] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dssi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1~dfsg0-1build1 => 1.1.1~dfsg0-1build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fluidsynth-dssi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-6ubuntu1 => 1.0.0-6ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mathtex [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.03-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mcpp [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.2-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted memdump [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.01-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: einstein (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.dfsg.2-9 => 2.0.dfsg.2-9build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mboxgrep [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.9-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: drac (bionic-proposed/main) [1.12-8build1 => 1.12-8build2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mdf2iso [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.28.0-1 => 3.28.0-4] (ubuntukylin) (sync)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: the entry point is /lib/systemd/system/ubiquity.service for how it hooks into the DM startup
<rharper> slangasek: is arges normally in for SRU work these days
<xnox> slangasek, as far as i can tell that thing doesn't even work with new openssh, and abandoned upstream (or at least github is readonly now) I'd rather have that package removed from bionic-release, and old boost too as well.
<slangasek> rharper: I have seen him doing SRU work yes
<slangasek> xnox: yes, but I think it's a boost bug that it's calling lseek() on a pipe and exploding when this fails
<tsimonq2> slangasek: ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-15.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-15.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-15.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-15.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-15.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-15.16]
<jbicha> infinity: software-properties would be really nice to have for the beta because of the livepatch issue
<tsimonq2> slangasek: So, I'm trying to wrap my head around this for loop here: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-crypto/ubuntu/view/head:/check.d/unsafe_swap#L21
<tsimonq2> So, when "continue" is thrown, it doesn'
<tsimonq2> *doesn't continue with the loop?
<tsimonq2> I mean, that wouldn't make sense, but it seems implied...
<tsimonq2> Hmm...
<tsimonq2> I mean, if anywhere, that's where I'd throw something.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: "continue" in shell means "jump to the next iteration of the loop"
<tsimonq2> slangasek: That makes a *lot* more sense, OK.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: You'll have an MP once I test my changes, heh.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: And, I just thought of a crude workaround for the other bug... (I'd have to confirm my testers are right but) since Ubiquity works fine when just going to the live session, and doesn't when it's selected from GRUB(?), I could just figure out what Kubuntu does to boot right to the live instance.
<tsimonq2> Crude, and ultima ratio, but it's an option.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: puppet (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.4.0-2ubuntu1 => 5.4.0-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted puppet [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.0-2ubuntu2]
<xnox> slangasek, it is a change of abi; that's why even if things are api/abi compatible, we bump the boost abi.
<slangasek> xnox: are you arguing that the boost behavior is correct?
<slangasek> xnox: and that ssh-agent-filter is misusing boost?
<xnox> si
<slangasek> xnox: I definitely don't understand why
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-15.16] (core, kernel)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: The zram issue is "solved" (by unseeding it :P).
<slangasek> tsimonq2: ah?  doesn't zram matter for your minimum system requirements for an install?
<jdstrand> slangasek: fyi, the snapd arm64 and i386 regressions for apparmor have nothing to do with the change. I retried a couple of times. I can keep doing that if you prefer
<jdstrand> slangasek: s/change/the apparmor change/
<tsimonq2> slangasek: The solution is really not as simple as I thought, unless you (or xnox, who commented on the bug) can easily figure it out.
<slangasek> jdstrand: snapd/arm64 gets itself marked as a 'long' test now, it's too consistently failing the timeout
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Adding a conditional to check.d/unsafe_swap doesn't work.
<slangasek> jdstrand: i386, I don't understand that failure; I would want to see the same failure reproduced without the new apparmor, or a clear explanation of what's causing it, before hinting that away
<tsimonq2> slangasek: If anything though, I think the nail in the coffin of zram (for now) is that it's only there on the live ISO. Alternates don't have it.
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: s3ql "I fixed the testsuite" and then you synced a broken Debian package version over top of it?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: well, alternates don't have it because live CDs use more memory
<jdstrand> slangasek: I think I'll keep pressing retry then. yesterday's apparmor ubuntu3 passed. today just adds messaging-app to the list of profiles to remove on upgrade
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I'll play with it more.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I can have a look at it now
<tsimonq2> slangasek: OK
<infinity> slangasek: I britney blocked, so if you see things in the queue that you think would be nice, go forth and accept.
<slangasek> infinity: ok, accepting that list then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bash [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.4.18-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcaca [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.99.beta19-2build2~gcc5.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mawk [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-17ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mtdev [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.5-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rakarrack [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted soprano [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.9.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kubuntu-debug-installer [source] (bionic-proposed) [16.04ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted menu [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.47ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted recordmydesktop [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lz4 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~r131-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted speex [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2~rc1.2-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted phasex [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.14.97-2build2]
<krytarik> Please numlockx too then.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted software-properties [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.96.24.26]
<slangasek> krytarik: didn't fix this script to use $PATH instead, per policy?
<slangasek> (accepted)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted numlockx [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-7ubuntu1]
<krytarik> Well, it could be done much better generally, yeah.
#ubuntu-release 2018-04-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-crypto (bionic-proposed/main) [86ubuntu1 => 86ubuntu2] (core)
<slangasek> ^^ fix for 1 of 2 critical lubuntu bugs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8-cross [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [8ubuntu5] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8-cross [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [8ubuntu5] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8-cross [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [8ubuntu5] (ubuntu-desktop)
<mwhudson> slangasek: that's the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-crypto/+bug/1759732, right?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1759732 in partman-crypto (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu] Having zram support means that encrypted LVM installs don't work" [Critical,Fix committed]
 * mwhudson reads the .changes
<tsimonq2> mwhudson: It is.
 * mwhudson unassigns himself from the related trello card...
<tsimonq2> Trello card? ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8-cross-ports [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
<mwhudson> team internal stuff
<tsimonq2> Right. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flent (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1 => 1.2.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flent [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: astyle (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1-1 => 3.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted astyle [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-8-cross-ports [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: astyle (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted astyle [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.1-1ubuntu2]
<cpaelzer> good morning, we yesterday fixed an issue that blocked migration of postgresql-10
<cpaelzer> since we are in beta freeze atm, is there anything to be done to be considered and migrating right now?
<cpaelzer> It is fine if it migrates next week or so, no urgency
<cpaelzer> it should just be pre-release IMHO
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [8ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross [i386] (bionic-proposed) [8ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [8ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [8ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.19 => 1.3.1-1ubuntu10.21] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (artful-proposed/main) [3.6.0-1ubuntu6.3 => 3.6.0-1ubuntu6.5] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.24 => 1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.25] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s3ql (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.26+dfsg-2 => 2.26+dfsg-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s3ql [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.26+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: meterec (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.2~ds0-2 => 0.9.2~ds0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: microbiomeutil (bionic-proposed/universe) [20101212+dfsg1-1 => 20101212+dfsg1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mgdiff (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-30 => 1.0-30build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted meterec [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.2~ds0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted microbiomeutil [source] (bionic-proposed) [20101212+dfsg1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: midicsv (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1+dfsg.1-1 => 1.1+dfsg.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: minidjvu (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.svn.2010.05.06+dfsg-5 => 0.8.svn.2010.05.06+dfsg-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: minisat2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.2.1-5 => 1:2.2.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: minizip (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-8 => 1.1-8build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mgdiff [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-30build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mingetty (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.08-2 => 1.08-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ministat (bionic-proposed/universe) [20150715-1 => 20150715-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: micropolis-activity (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.20071228-9 => 0.0.20071228-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: missfits (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1 => 2.8.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: minisapserver (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-1.1 => 0.3.6-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mixer.app (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-5 => 1.8.0-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mmv (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.01b-19 => 1.01b-19build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: monsterz (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-9 => 0.7.1-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: morla (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.16.1-1.1 => 0.16.1-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mountpy (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1 => 0.8.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mp3info (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5a-1build1 => 0.8.5a-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mpdcron (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3+git20110303-6 => 0.3+git20110303-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mppenc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.16-1.1 => 1.16-1.1build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mtbl (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1 => 0.8.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: multimon (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-7.1 => 1.0-7.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mkelfimage (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7-7 => 2.7-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: moria (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.6.debian.1-2build1 => 5.6.debian.1-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mp3check (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.7-2 => 0.8.7-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mpgtx (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-6 => 1.3.1-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: multimail (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.49-2build1 => 0.49-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: multiwatch (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-rc1+really1.0.0-1 => 1.0.0-rc1+really1.0.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mustang-plug (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1 => 1.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mxallowd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9-2 => 1.9-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mz (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1.1 => 0.40-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: monster-masher (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-7build1 => 1.8.1-7build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mp3val (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-3 => 0.1.8-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: multitee (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0-6 => 3.0-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutextrace (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1 => 0.1.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: morse (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5-1 => 2.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mumudvb (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-1 => 1.7.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mpt-status (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-8 => 1.2.0-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mythtvfs-fuse (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-3 => 0.6.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted minidjvu [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.svn.2010.05.06+dfsg-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted minisat2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.2.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted missfits [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mkelfimage [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.7-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted monster-masher [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-7build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted moria [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.6.debian.1-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted morse [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mp3check [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.7-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mp3val [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.8-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mpgtx [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted minisapserver [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.6-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mixer.app [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted monsterz [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mountpy [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mpdcron [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3+git20110303-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mtbl [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted multimon [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-7.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted multiwatch [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-rc1+really1.0.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mustang-plug [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: n2n (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1~svn3789-5 => 1.3.1~svn3789-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ministat [source] (bionic-proposed) [20150715-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted morla [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.16.1-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mpt-status [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted multitee [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mutextrace [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-8 => 0.8.2-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nescc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.5-1 => 1.3.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netanim (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.100-1 => 3.100-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netkit-ntalk (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.17-15build1 => 0.17-15build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netkit-rwall (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.17-7 => 0.17-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mmv [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.01b-19build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted multimail [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.49-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nbtscan (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-6 => 1.5.1-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: net-acct (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.71-9 => 0.71-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netkit-rusers (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.17-8 => 0.17-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netpipes (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2-8 => 4.2-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netris (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.52-10 => 0.52-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netw-ib-ox-ag (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.39.0-1.2 => 5.39.0-1.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nfswatch (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.99.11-3build1 => 4.99.11-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nictools-pci (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.8-2 => 1.3.8-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mp3info [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.5a-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ne (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-2build1 => 3.0.1-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netkit-rwho (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.17-13 => 0.17-13build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netstat-nat (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.10-3 => 1.4.10-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ng-utils (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1 => 1.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mumudvb [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netrik (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.16.1-2build1 => 1.16.1-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nifticlib (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2 => 2.0.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netkit-bootparamd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.17-9 => 0.17-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: newmail (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-2 => 0.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted micropolis-activity [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.20071228-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mingetty [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.08-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nitpic (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-16 => 0.1-16build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nomarch (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-3 => 1.4-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nrg2iso (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-4 => 0.4-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nslint (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0a2-1.1 => 3.0a2-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nss-updatedb (bionic-proposed/universe) [10-3 => 10-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ntdb (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-9 => 1.0-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nttcp (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.47-13 => 1.47-13build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: numptyphysics (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2+svn157-0.3 => 0.2+svn157-0.3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted midicsv [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1+dfsg.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nn (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.7.3-10build1 => 6.7.3-10build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nrss (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1build1 => 0.3.9-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nstreams (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1 => 1.0.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nullidentd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-5 => 1.0-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvramtool (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0+r3669-2.2 => 0.0+r3669-2.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openpref (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2 => 0.1.3-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openslp-dfsg (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-11 => 1.2.1-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: orbital-eunuchs-sniper (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.30+svn20070601-4 => 1.30+svn20070601-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ninvaders (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-3build1 => 0.1.1-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nsnake (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-2build1 => 3.0.1-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nuttcp (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.1.2-4 => 6.1.2-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openr2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1 => 1.3.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nomnom (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-2 => 0.3.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openni (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.4.0-14 => 1.5.4.0-14build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ntpstat (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.1-1 => 0.0.0.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssn (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-1build1 => 1.4-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nslint [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0a2-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nss-updatedb [source] (bionic-proposed) [10-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ntdb [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nttcp [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.47-13build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted numptyphysics [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2+svn157-0.3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvramtool [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0+r3669-2.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nsnake [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ntpstat [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.0.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nuttcp [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.1.2-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nstreams [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nullidentd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netw-ib-ox-ag [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.39.0-1.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nfswatch [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.99.11-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nictools-pci [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.8-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ninvaders [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nn [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.7.3-10build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nomnom [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nrss [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.9-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hyphen-show (bionic-proposed/universe) [20000425-3 => 20000425-3build1] (personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus-rime (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1build1 => 1.2-1build2] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted newmail [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nifticlib [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nomarch [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexter (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3 => 1.0.2-3build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: udisks2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.7.6-2ubuntu5 => 2.7.6-2ubuntu6] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ng-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nrg2iso [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nitpic [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-16build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus-input-pad (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1 => 1.4.2-1build1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted n2n [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1~svn3789-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.2-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nescc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netanim [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.100-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netkit-ntalk [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.17-15build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netkit-rwall [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.17-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netpipes [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.2-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netris [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.52-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: einstein (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.dfsg.2-9 => 2.0.dfsg.2-9build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fluidsynth-dssi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-6ubuntu1 => 1.0.0-6ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nbtscan [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted net-acct [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.71-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netkit-rusers [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.17-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netrik [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.16.1-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: galculator (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.4-1 => 2.1.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ghostess (bionic-proposed/universe) [20120105-1build1 => 20120105-1build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ne [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netkit-rwho [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.17-13build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: foo-yc20 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-6build1 => 1.3.0-6build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netkit-bootparamd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.17-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gf-complete (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.2-2 => 1.0.2-2build1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netstat-nat [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.10-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mxallowd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.9-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mz [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.40-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mythtvfs-fuse [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openslp-dfsg [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted orbital-eunuchs-sniper [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.30+svn20070601-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssn [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openni [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.4.0-14build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openr2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openpref [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-2build1]
<sil2100> Laney, infinity: hey! Was it decided to do the britney lock in the end?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<apw> sil2100, there is cirtainly a freeze block in britney hints now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-15.16]
<sil2100> apw: ah, indeed, I see it in excuses
<sil2100> Ok, let me add that to the checklist then
<sil2100> apw: I guess this means we can accept things from the Unapproved queue with higher velocity, right?
<apw> sil2100, that is my position yes
<slangasek> tjaalton: should freeipa autopkgtests be passing now that nss-pem is in?
<tjaalton> slangasek: it's lacking the dependency still
<tjaalton> I'll upload a new version with other fixes too after pam is in
<Laney> slangasek: You can probably wait until it fails and then SSH in from another screen, if that helps
<Laney> (with -s to make it stop)
<slangasek> yeah probably worth a try when the tuits come in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: putty (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.70-3 => 0.70-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted putty [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.70-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: oroborus (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.20 => 2.0.20build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: otcl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.14+dfsg-3 => 1.14+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: owx (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20110415-3.1 => 0~20110415-3.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pachi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-7 => 1:1.0-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: orville-write (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.55-3 => 2.55-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: p910nd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.97-1 => 0.97-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: otp (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.2.2-1 => 1:1.2.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: packeth (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.5-2 => 1.6.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pam-tmpdir (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.09 => 0.09build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: paprefs (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.10-2 => 0.9.10-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: paraclu (bionic-proposed/universe) [9-1 => 9-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pasmo (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-6 => 0.5.3-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pbzip2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.9-1 => 1.1.9-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pacman4console (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-1build1 => 1.3-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: par (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.52-3 => 1.52-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: paxctl (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-1 => 0.9-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pamtester (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-2 => 0.1.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pcal (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-3 => 4.11.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: parafly (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2013.01.21-3 => 0.0.2013.01.21-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted packeth [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pam-tmpdir [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.09build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted paprefs [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.10-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted paraclu [source] (bionic-proposed) [9-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pasmo [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.3-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pbzip2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.9-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: caja (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.20.1-1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin, xubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dssi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1~dfsg0-1build1 => 1.1.1~dfsg0-1build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pccts (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.33MR33-6 => 1.33MR33-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pcmanx-gtk2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-1 => 1.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pacman4console [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted par [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.52-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted paxctl [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: drac (bionic-proposed/main) [1.12-8build1 => 1.12-8build2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pcf2bdf (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.05-1 => 1.05-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pdsh (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.31-3build1 => 2.31-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pente (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.5-7build1 => 2.2.5-7build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pexec (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0~rc8-3 => 1.0~rc8-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pgdbf (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1.1 => 0.6.2-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pgpgpg (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13-9.1 => 0.13-9.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pamtester [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcal [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.11.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pdmenu (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.4 => 1.3.4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: perceptualdiff (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-2 => 1.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pgn2web (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-1.1build1 => 0.4-1.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: phnxdeco (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.33-3 => 0.33-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: picprog (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-3 => 1.9.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: piler (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20140707-1 => 0~20140707-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pixelize (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1 => 1.0.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted parafly [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.2013.01.21-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: penguin-command (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.11-3 => 1.6.11-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pgtop (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-2build1 => 3.7.0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pidgin-blinklight (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-3 => 0.11.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pcaputils (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8-1 => 0.8-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: picosat (bionic-proposed/universe) [960-1 => 960-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pfqueue (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-9build1 => 0.5.6-9build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pipenightdreams (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-14 => 0.10.0-14build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted oroborus [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.20build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted otcl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.14+dfsg-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted owx [source] (bionic-proposed) [0~20110415-3.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pachi [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pkcs11-data (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.4-2 => 0.7.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pmccabe (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.6 => 2.6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pms (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.42-1build1 => 0.42-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: portreserve (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1 => 0.0.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: posterazor (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-2 => 1.5.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: powerman (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.5-1 => 2.3.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted orville-write [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.55-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted p910nd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.97-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plan (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.10.1-5 => 1.10.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: popa3d (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1 => 1.0.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: powerdebug (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-2013.08-1build1 => 0.7.0-2013.08-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: prctl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6-1 => 1.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: preload (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-2 => 0.6.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: printfilters-ppd (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.13-11.1 => 2.13-11.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: projectl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.001.dfsg1-8 => 1.001.dfsg1-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: proxsmtp (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.10-2.1 => 1.10-2.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted otp [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.2.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pmount (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.23-3 => 0.9.23-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: prads (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1 => 0.3.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: premake4 (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.3+repack1-2 => 4.3+repack1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: promoe (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-3build1 => 0.1.1-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pscan (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-9 => 1.2-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pspresent (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-4 => 1.3-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pstotext (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9-6 => 1.9-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyside-tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.15-1 => 0.2.15-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pixz (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-2 => 1.0.6-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: predict (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.3-4build1 => 2.2.3-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: proxy-suite (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.2.4-10 => 1.9.2.4-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pstack (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1 => 1.3.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: portsentry (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-14 => 1.2-14build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: psk31lx (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1-1build1 => 2.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: privbind (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1.1 => 1.2-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: puf (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-7 => 1.0.0-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted prads [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted predict [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.3-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted premake4 [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.3+repack1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted privbind [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted promoe [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted proxy-suite [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.2.4-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted psk31lx [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pstack [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted puf [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-gnatpython (bionic-proposed/universe) [54-3 => 54-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted prctl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted printfilters-ppd [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.13-11.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted proxsmtp [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10-2.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pspresent [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyside-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.15-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qiv (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1 => 2.3.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qnapi (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1 => 0.1.9-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qpdfview (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.14-1 => 0.4.14-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qrfcview (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.62-5.2 => 0.62-5.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qt-assistant-compat (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.6.3-7 => 4.6.3-7build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted preload [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pscan [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemuctl (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-4 => 0.3.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qonk (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-3.1build1 => 0.3.1-3.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qsopt-ex (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.10.3-1 => 2.5.10.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtscriptgenerator (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1 => 0.2.0-1build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: quarry (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.dfsg.1-4.1 => 0.2.0.dfsg.1-4.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: quotatool (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.12-2 => 1:1.4.12-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rabbitsign (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1+dmca1-1build1 => 2.1+dmca1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: radioclk (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.ds1-12 => 1.0.ds1-12build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted projectl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.001.dfsg1-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qmenu (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.2-2build1 => 5.0.2-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qthid-fcd-controller (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1-3 => 4.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: quelcom (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-13 => 0.4.0-13build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: radeontool (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-1 => 1.6.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: randomsound (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-5 => 0.2-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pstotext [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.9-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtsmbstatus (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-3 => 2.2.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: radiusd-livingston (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1-21 => 2.1-21build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qprint (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.dfsg.2-2 => 1.1.dfsg.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: randtype (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13-11 => 1.13-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: quvi (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-1.1 => 0.9.4-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pgdbf [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.2-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pgpgpg [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.13-9.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted phnxdeco [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.33-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted picprog [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted piler [source] (bionic-proposed) [0~20140707-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pixelize [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pkcs11-data [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pmccabe [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pms [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.42-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted portreserve [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pgn2web [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-1.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted picosat [source] (bionic-proposed) [960-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pipenightdreams [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-14build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plan [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted popa3d [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted posterazor [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted powerman [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rarcrack (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1 => 0.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ratmenu (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.22 => 2.3.22build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pgtop [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.0-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pixz [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted portsentry [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-14build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-raspi2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.15.0-1005.6 => 4.15.0-1006.7] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rarpd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.981107-9 => 0.981107-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pidgin-blinklight [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.11.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted powerdebug [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0-2013.08-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ratpoints (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.1.3-1 => 1:2.1.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pmount [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.23-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rarian (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-6 => 0.8.1-6build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcaputils [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcf2bdf [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.05-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pdmenu [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted penguin-command [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.11-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted perceptualdiff [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pfqueue [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.6-9build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus-input-pad (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1 => 1.4.2-1build1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: id3lib3.8.3 (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.3-16.2 => 3.8.3-16.2build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-application-gtk2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [12.10.0.1-0ubuntu3 => 12.10.0.1-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pccts [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.33MR33-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pdsh [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.31-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pexec [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0~rc8-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus-rime (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1build1 => 1.2-1build2] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcmanx-gtk2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hyphen-show (bionic-proposed/universe) [20000425-3 => 20000425-3build1] (personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pente [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.5-7build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ideviceinstaller (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.1.0-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted radiusd-livingston [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1-21build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted randtype [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.13-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rarpd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.981107-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ratpoints [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.1.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted randomsound [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ratmenu [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.22build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rarcrack [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [5ubuntu4 => 6ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qprint [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.dfsg.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qsopt-ex [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.10.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtsmbstatus [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted quelcom [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.0-13build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted quvi [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.4-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted radeontool [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: einstein (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.dfsg.2-9 => 2.0.dfsg.2-9build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fluidsynth-dssi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-6ubuntu1 => 1.0.0-6ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: galculator (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.4-1 => 2.1.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qrfcview [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.62-5.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted quarry [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0.dfsg.1-4.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rabbitsign [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1+dmca1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gf-complete (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.2-2 => 1.0.2-2build1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qthid-fcd-controller [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted radioclk [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.ds1-12build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted quotatool [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.4.12-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: foo-yc20 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-6build1 => 1.3.0-6build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-gnatpython [source] (bionic-proposed) [54-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qiv [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qnapi [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.9-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemuctl [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qonk [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1-3.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qmenu [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.2-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross (bionic-proposed/main) [18ubuntu2 => 19ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross [source] (bionic-proposed) [19ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: atril (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.20.1-1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin, xubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmatekbd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.20.1-1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: caja (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.20.1-1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin, xubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3-stdlib-extensions [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice-l10n [source] (artful-proposed) [1:5.4.6-0ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (artful-proposed) [1:5.4.6-0ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: log4cxx (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-12ubuntu1 => 0.10.0-13ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted log4cxx [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-13ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, wrt why,why3, since we can't do autopkgtests per architecture (I mentioned this issue months ago here), what about hinting arm* ppc64el* s390x* to ignore results?)
<LocutusOfBorg> to be honest, I prefer the full testsuite to run and pass on amd64 and i386 rather than a partial testsuite to run everywhere
<LocutusOfBorg> specially because this way we won't test cvc4 solver at all
<LocutusOfBorg> also, less delta from Debian :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (artful-proposed) [16.03-0ubuntu3.17.10.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (xenial-proposed) [16.03-0ubuntu2.16.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [14ubuntu1 => 16ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (trusty-proposed) [14.12-0ubuntu6.14.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [16ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (artful-proposed) [2.20.7-0ubuntu3.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.20.1-0ubuntu2.16]
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, what do you mean you cannot do autopkgtests per architecture?
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, one totally can.....
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, if the test is a bash script, test dpkg --print-architecture and exit 0 if you can't run something on a certain arch....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ratpoison (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.8-2 => 1.4.8-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: read-edid (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-1 => 3.0.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: redboot-tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7build2 => 0.7build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: remind (bionic-proposed/universe) [03.01.15-1 => 03.01.15-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: remote-tty (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-13 => 4.0-13build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: restartd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1 => 0.2.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rinetd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.62.1sam-1 => 0.62.1sam-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rman (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2-7 => 3.2-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rotix (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.83-5 => 0.83-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rrootage (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.23a-12 => 0.23a-12build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rbootd (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-10 => 2.0-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: remem (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.12-7 => 2.12-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: resample (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1build1 => 1.8.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ripperx (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-1build1 => 2.8.0-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rovclock (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6e-7 => 0.6e-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rubiks (bionic-proposed/universe) [20070912-2 => 20070912-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rungetty (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-16 => 1.2-16build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: reaver (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2 => 1.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rig (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11-1build1 => 1.11-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rsh-redone (bionic-proposed/universe) [85-2 => 85-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: reminiscence (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.2.1-2 => 0.2.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruli (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.33-1.1 => 0.33-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: robojournal (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1 => 0.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s51dude (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1.1 => 0.3.1-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: safelease (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1 => 1.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sbox-dtc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11.7-1 => 1.11.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: scheme48 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9-5 => 1.9-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sgb (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1:20090810-1 => 1:20090810-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sgrep (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.94a-4 => 1.94a-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shogivar (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.55b-1 => 1.55b-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sac (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9b5-3 => 1.9b5-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sbrsh (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.6.1 => 7.6.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sgf2dg (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.026-10 => 4.026-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sidplay-base (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.9-7 => 1.0.9-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sandboxgamemaker (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2.8.2+dfsg-1build1 => 2.8.2+dfsg-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shc (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.9b-1 => 3.8.9b-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sfst (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.7b-1 => 1.4.7b-1build1] (no packageset)
<doko> apw: why is the linux autopkg test triggered by binutils unknown?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted remem [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.12-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted reminiscence [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted resample [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rig [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.11-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ripperx [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.0-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted robojournal [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rovclock [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6e-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rsh-redone [source] (bionic-proposed) [85-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruli [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.33-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s51dude [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted remind [source] (bionic-proposed) [03.01.15-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted restartd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rman [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.2-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rrootage [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.23a-12build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rungetty [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-16build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted safelease [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sbox-dtc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.11.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted scheme48 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.9-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus-input-pad (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1 => 1.4.2-1build1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: id3lib3.8.3 (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.3-16.2 => 3.8.3-16.2build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted remote-tty [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-13build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rotix [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.83-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sac [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.9b5-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sbrsh [source] (bionic-proposed) [7.6.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus-rime (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1build1 => 1.2-1build2] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-application-gtk2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [12.10.0.1-0ubuntu3 => 12.10.0.1-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jack-keyboard (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-1build1 => 2.7.1-1build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sipgrep (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2 => 2.1.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sispmctl (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1-1 => 3.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: skinedit (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.27-2 => 1.27-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rinetd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.62.1sam-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sandboxgamemaker [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.2+dfsg-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ideviceinstaller (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.1.0-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jack-rack (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.8~rc1-2ubuntu1 => 1.4.8~rc1-2ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sitecopy (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:0.16.6-7 => 1:0.16.6-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: skyeye (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-5 => 1.2.5-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slirp (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.0.17-8 => 1:1.0.17-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slurm (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-2build1 => 0.4.3-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sma (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-3 => 1.4-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: smbc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-4build1 => 1.2.2-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rubiks [source] (bionic-proposed) [20070912-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: input-pad (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1 => 1.0.3-1build1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sks-ecc (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.93-6 => 0.93-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slrnface (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-7 => 2.1.1-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: smartlist (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.15-25 => 3.15-25build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: smokegen (bionic-proposed/universe) [4:4.14.3-1 => 4:4.14.3-1build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sn (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.8-10.1 => 0.3.8-10.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snarf (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0-6 => 7.0-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snowball (bionic-proposed/main) [0+svn585-1 => 0+svn585-1build1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hyphen-show (bionic-proposed/universe) [20000425-3 => 20000425-3build1] (personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sl (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.03-17build1 => 3.03-17build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: smem (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2 => 1.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snake4 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.14-1 => 1.0.14-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snowdrop (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.02b-12.1 => 0.02b-12.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: siproxd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:0.8.1-4.1 => 1:0.8.1-4.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: smtube (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.5.10-1 => 15.5.10-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sm-archive (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1build1 => 1.7-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snort (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.9.7.0-5 => 2.9.7.0-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ratpoison [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.8-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted read-edid [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted redboot-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: socket (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-10 => 1.1-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spell (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-24 => 1.0-24build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spew (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-1build2 => 1.0.8-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ssed (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.62-7 => 3.62-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ssh-contact (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7-1 => 0.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ssmping (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-3build1 => 0.9.1-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stalonetray (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1 => 0.8.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rbootd [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sntop (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.3-4build1 => 1.4.3-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spellutils (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7-7 => 0.7-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ssh-askpass-fullscreen (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-3.1 => 0.3-3.1build1] (no packageset)
<Laney> I'm cleaning up ~ubuntu-release bugs a bit, sorry if this generates some noise
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stalin (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11-6 => 0.11-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stiff (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2 => 2.4.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: streamripper (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.64.6-1 => 1.64.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stun (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.97~dfsg-2.1 => 0.97~dfsg-2.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: styx (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1 => 2.0.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: suitename (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.070628-1 => 0.3.070628-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted reaver [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spotlighter (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-1.1 => 0.3-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stardata-common (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8 => 0.8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stressapptest (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-2 => 1.0.6-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sudoku (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-2build1 => 1.0.5-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: super (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.30.0-7 => 3.30.0-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spacezero (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.80.06-1 => 0.80.06-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stm32flash (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1 => 0.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sup (bionic-proposed/universe) [20100519-1 => 20100519-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ssh-cron (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.01.00-1 => 1.01.00-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: superiotool (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0+r6637-1 => 0.0+r6637-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stx-btree (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-2build1 => 0.9-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ssed [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.62-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ssh-contact [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ssmping [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stalonetray [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stiff [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted streamripper [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.64.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stun [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.97~dfsg-2.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted styx [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted suitename [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.070628-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted super [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.30.0-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ssh-askpass-fullscreen [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-3.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stalin [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.11-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stm32flash [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stx-btree [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sup [source] (bionic-proposed) [20100519-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (bionic-proposed/main) [2.20.9-0ubuntu2 => 2.20.9-0ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-gcp (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0.1002.3 => 4.15.0.1003.4] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ssh-cron [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.01.00-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stressapptest [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted superiotool [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0+r6637-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libavc1394 (bionic-proposed/main) [0.5.4-4 => 0.5.4-4build1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stardata-common [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.2-0ubuntu1 => 18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sudoku [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.5-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zeromq3 (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2.3-1build1 => 4.2.5-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slrnface [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.1-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sm-archive [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.7-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted smartlist [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.15-25build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted smem [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snake4 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.14-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snort [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.9.7.0-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sntop [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.3-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spacezero [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.80.06-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spellutils [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spotlighter [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slurm [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.3-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted smbc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snarf [source] (bionic-proposed) [7.0-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted socket [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spew [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ideviceinstaller (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu2 => 1.1.0-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: input-pad (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1 => 1.0.3-1build1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jack-rack (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.8~rc1-2ubuntu1 => 1.4.8~rc1-2ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sma [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snowdrop [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.02b-12.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: id3lib3.8.3 (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.3-16.2 => 3.8.3-16.2build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jack-keyboard (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-1build1 => 2.7.1-1build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sn [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.8-10.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-application-gtk2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [12.10.0.1-0ubuntu3 => 12.10.0.1-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spell [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-24build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jack-tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [20131226-1build2 => 20131226-1build3] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sfst [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.7b-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sgf2dg [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.026-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shc [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.9b-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sidplay-base [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.9-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted siproxd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.8.1-4.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sitecopy [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.16.6-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sks-ecc [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.93-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sl [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.03-17build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: einstein (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.dfsg.2-9 => 2.0.dfsg.2-9build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fluidsynth-dssi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-6ubuntu1 => 1.0.0-6ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sgb [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:20090810-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shogivar [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.55b-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sispmctl [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted skyeye [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.5-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: galculator (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.4-1 => 2.1.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ghostess (bionic-proposed/universe) [20120105-1build1 => 20120105-1build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sgrep [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.94a-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted skinedit [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.27-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: foo-yc20 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-6build1 => 1.3.0-6build2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ginn (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-0ubuntu5 => 0.2.6-0ubuntu6] (oif)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sipgrep [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gf-complete (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.2-2 => 1.0.2-2build1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slirp [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0.17-8build1]
<xnox> doko, apw - unkown means the testbed failed to setup to run any tests, typically.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pacemaker [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.1.10+git20130802-1ubuntu2.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (artful-proposed) [3.6.0-1ubuntu6.5]
<LocutusOfBorg> [11:20:40] <xnox> LocutusOfBorg, if the test is a bash script, test dpkg --print-architecture and exit 0 if you can't run something on a certain arch....
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, but we can't install runtime dependencies architecture/wise
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. package foo and test foo can be run only on architecture bar
<LocutusOfBorg> we can't do in debian/test/control Depends: foo [bar]
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, you totally can do Depends: foo [amd64 i386]
<LocutusOfBorg> has this changed in the last months?
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, that's been there since forever
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, checkout debian/tests/control gdm3 [!s390x]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.21]
<xnox> in src:systemd
<LocutusOfBorg> so the issue is another I don't remember, lets see
<xnox> qemu-system-x86 [amd64 i386],
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, will try to fix then!
<LocutusOfBorg> this is even upstreamable to Debian :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: galternatives (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.92.3 => 0.92.3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross-ports [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [16ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted galternatives [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.92.3ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, so I should revert this upload? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/why3/0.88.3-1ubuntu2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iva (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.9+ds-2 => 1.0.9+ds-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iva [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.9+ds-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-distutils-extra (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.40 => 2.41ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-distutils-extra [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.41ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyregion (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-2 => 2.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyregion [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted evolution [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dleyna-renderer [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dssi [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1~dfsg0-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fluidsynth-dssi [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-6ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted galculator [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ghostess [source] (bionic-proposed) [20120105-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted drac [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.12-8build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted foo-yc20 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-6build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted einstein [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.dfsg.2-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gf-complete [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [19ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [6ubuntu1 => 6ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross (bionic-proposed/main) [8ubuntu5 => 9ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [6ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross [source] (bionic-proposed) [9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: swarp (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.38.0+dfsg-3 => 2.38.0+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: symlinks (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-3 => 1.4-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysnews (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-17 => 0.9-17build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysvbanner (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.15 => 1.0.15build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tapecalc (bionic-proposed/universe) [20070214-2build1 => 20070214-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tayga (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-6 => 0.9.2-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tclcl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20-8 => 1.20-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sweep (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-8 => 0.9.3-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysrqd (bionic-proposed/universe) [14-1 => 14-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tart (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.10-1 => 3.10-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tcpser (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0rc12-2 => 1.0rc12-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysfsutils (bionic-proposed/main) [2.1.0+repack-4 => 2.1.0+repack-4build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tcd-utils (bionic-proposed/universe) [20061127-2 => 20061127-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tanglet (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2 => 1.3.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tcpslice (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2a3-4 => 1.2a3-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tcptraceroute (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5beta7+debian-4 => 1.5beta7+debian-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tcputils (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-10 => 0.6.2-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tcpstat (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-8 => 1.5-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tcs (bionic-proposed/universe) [1-11 => 1-11build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tcptrack (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-2 => 1.4.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sysvbanner [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.15build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tapecalc [source] (bionic-proposed) [20070214-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tayga [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.2-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tclcl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.20-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tcpslice [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2a3-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tcptraceroute [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5beta7+debian-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tcputils [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.2-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telepathy-rakia (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-3 => 0.8.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tenmado (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10-2 => 0.10-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: teseq (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-0.1 => 1.1-0.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tanglet [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tcd-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [20061127-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tcpstat [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tcs [source] (bionic-proposed) [1-11build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tercpp (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2+svn46-1.1 => 0.6.2+svn46-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tetrinet (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11+CVS20070911-2 => 0.11+CVS20070911-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: textdraw (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2+ds-0+nmu1build1 => 0.2+ds-0+nmu1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tgif (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:4.2.5-1.3 => 1:4.2.5-1.3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tilem (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-2 => 2.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tintin++ (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.01.1-1build1 => 2.01.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tart [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.10-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tcptrack [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tetradraw (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-9 => 2.0.3-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tfdocgen (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1 => 1.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tint (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.04+nmu1build1 => 0.04+nmu1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tinyos-tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-3 => 1.4.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: titanion (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.dfsg1-6 => 0.3.dfsg1-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tmpreaper (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.13+nmu1 => 1.6.13+nmu1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tokyotyrant (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.40-4.2 => 1.1.40-4.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: toppler (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.6-2 => 1.1.6-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tcpser [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0rc12-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tetrinetx (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13.16-14 => 1.13.16-14build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tinydyndns (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2.debian1-1 => 0.4.2.debian1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tla (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.5+dfsg1-2 => 1.3.5+dfsg1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tolua (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-1 => 5.2.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tempest-for-eliza (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-2 => 1.0.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tinywm (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-9 => 1.3-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: towitoko (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.7-9 => 2.0.7-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tickr (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1 => 0.6.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tnat64 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05-1 => 0.05-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted swarp [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.38.0+dfsg-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted symlinks [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sysrqd [source] (bionic-proposed) [14-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: transcend (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.dfsg2-3 => 0.3.dfsg2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: triangle (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.6-2 => 1.6-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: troffcvt (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.04-23 => 1.04-23build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ttf2ufm (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.4~r2+gbp-1 => 3.4.4~r2+gbp-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ttyrec (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-5 => 1.0.8-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tua (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.3-13 => 4.3-13build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uapevent (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2 => 1.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sweep [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tralics (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.14.4-2 => 2.14.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: trn4 (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [4.0-test77-11build1 => 4.0-test77-11build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tthsum (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1 => 1.3.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: typespeed (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.5-2.1build1 => 0.6.5-2.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uc-echo (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12-9 => 1.12-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: udns (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-1 => 0.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ulatencyd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-9 => 0.5.0-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uni2ascii (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.18-2 => 4.18-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uniutils (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.27-2 => 2.27-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sysnews [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-17build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: trovacap (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1 => 0.2.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uaputl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12-2.1 => 1.12-2.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ufiformat (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-1 => 0.9.9-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unicode-screensaver (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1 => 0.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unmass (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-3.1 => 0.9-3.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: transrate-tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1 => 1.0.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: udj-desktop-client (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1build1 => 0.6.3-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unixodbc-gui-qt (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-4 => 2.3.0-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ttysnoop (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12d-6 => 0.12d-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: umview (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-1.1 => 0.8.2-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ttf2ufm [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.4~r2+gbp-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ttyrec [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tua [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.3-13build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uapevent [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uc-echo [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.12-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted udns [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ulatencyd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uni2ascii [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.18-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uniutils [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.27-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unmass [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-3.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tthsum [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted typespeed [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.5-2.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted udj-desktop-client [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.3-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted umview [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.2-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unixodbc-gui-qt [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uphpmvault (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8 => 0.8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: upse (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2 => 1.0.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: usbip (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-3 => 0.1.7-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: usermode (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.109-1 => 1.109-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: utalk (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.beta-8build1 => 1.0.1.beta-8build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ttysnoop [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.12d-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ufiformat [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.9-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unsort (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1 => 1.2.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: urlview (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-20 => 0.9-20build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uswsusp (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0+20120915-6.1 => 1.0+20120915-6.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: v86d (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1 => 0.1.10-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vala-terminal (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-6 => 1.3-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vamps (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.99.2-4 => 0.99.2-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vanessa-socket (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.13-1 => 0.0.13-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vdmfec (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2 => 1.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uaputl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.12-2.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: upnp-router-control (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1.2 => 0.2-1.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: v4l2ucp (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-4 => 2.0.2-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: valkyrie (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1 => 2.0.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: varmon (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1build1 => 1.2.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: velvet (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.10+dfsg1-3 => 1.2.10+dfsg1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: viewnior (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6-1 => 1.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vmfs-tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1 => 0.2.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unicode-screensaver [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: val-and-rick (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1a.dfsg1-5 => 0.1a.dfsg1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vectoroids (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-13 => 1.1.0-13build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vish (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.20130812-1 => 0.0.20130812-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: usbrelay (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1 => 0.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: verse (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.22.7 => 0.22.7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vanessa-logger (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.10-3 => 0.0.10-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vmpk (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3 => 0.4.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telepathy-rakia [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tenmado [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.10-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted teseq [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-0.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tetrinet [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.11+CVS20070911-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted textdraw [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2+ds-0+nmu1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tgif [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:4.2.5-1.3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tilem [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tintin++ [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.01.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tinyos-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted titanion [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.dfsg1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tempest-for-eliza [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tetradraw [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.3-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tfdocgen [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tint [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.04+nmu1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tinywm [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tmpreaper [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.13+nmu1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tokyotyrant [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.40-4.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted toppler [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tralics [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted transrate-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tercpp [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.2+svn46-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tickr [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tla [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.5+dfsg1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tolua [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted transcend [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.dfsg2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted trn4 [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-test77-11build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted trovacap [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgsm (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.13-4 => 1.0.13-4build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libskk (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3 => 1.0.2-3build1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lrzsz (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12.21-8 => 0.12.21-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tetrinetx [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.16-14build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tnat64 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.05-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted triangle [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcompface (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.2-5 => 1:1.5.2-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libstatgrab (bionic-proposed/main) [0.91-1 => 0.91-1build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tinydyndns [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.2.debian1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted troffcvt [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.04-23build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted towitoko [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.7-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vmfs-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: librsync (bionic-proposed/main) [0.9.7-10 => 0.9.7-10build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vmpk [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted v4l2ucp [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.2-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted val-and-rick [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1a.dfsg1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted valkyrie [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vanessa-logger [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.10-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted varmon [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vectoroids [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-13build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted verse [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.22.7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vish [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.20130812-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtklp (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-0.1 => 1.3.1-0.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexter (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3 => 1.0.2-3build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted v86d [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.10-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vamps [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.99.2-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vdmfec [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted viewnior [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hdapsd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:20141203-1 => 1:20141203-1build1] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mir (bionic-proposed/main) [0.31.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.31.1-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-control-center (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vala-terminal [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted velvet [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10+dfsg1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hyphen-show (bionic-proposed/universe) [20000425-3 => 20000425-3build1] (personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-session-manager (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vanessa-socket [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.13-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: udisks2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.7.6-2ubuntu5 => 2.7.6-2ubuntu6] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grail (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0+16.04.20160125-0ubuntu1 => 3.1.0+16.04.20160125-0ubuntu2] (oif)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unsort [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted upnp-router-control [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted urlview [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-20build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted usbrelay [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uswsusp [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0+20120915-6.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uphpmvault [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted usbip [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.7-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted utalk [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1.beta-8build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted upse [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted usermode [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.109-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross-ports [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [16ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ariba (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.11.0+ds-2 => 2.11.1+ds-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ariba [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.11.1+ds-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dogtag-pki (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.5.5-1 => 10.6.0~beta2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dogtag-pki [sync] (bionic-proposed) [10.6.0~beta2-1]
<jbicha> doko: did you see my request yesterday to remove fonts-cantarell from bionic-proposed?
<doko> no
<jbicha> it has some regressions so it intentionally is kept at an older version for 18.04. Sorry that my bug wasn't more clear
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tomcatjss (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.2.4-1 => 7.3.0~git20180214-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tomcatjss [sync] (bionic-proposed) [7.3.0~git20180214-1]
<doko> apw: please could you have a look at the linux/s390x autopkg test failures, triggered by both glibc and binutils. and maybe ignore if appropriate
<doko> please ignore the glibc/s390x autopkg test failure, triggered by glibc. worked on the buildd, and it's the exact same failures as with -0ubuntu2. just update the force-badtest hint
<jdstrand> slangasek: re apparmor> snapd autopkgtest for arm65 passed. i386 fails with: 2018-04-05 00:16:15 WARNING: autopkgtest:ubuntu-18.04-i386 (autopkgtest:ubuntu-18.04-i386:tests/main/systemd-service) running late. Current output:
<jdstrand> slangasek: I'm continuing to mash the button to re-run the test
<doko> wow, arm65
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> arm64* :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<elbrus> Laney: I am traveling; will look at autodep8 when I'm settled; haven't ever looked at autodep8, so if you find somebody else...
<Laney> hey elbrus, I just picked you because you committed the corresponding autopkgtest change :-)
<elbrus> Laney: ack
<elbrus> wasn't aware of the hack around that autopkgtest bug until you committed the patch
<Laney> me neither
<elbrus> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg (bionic-proposed/main) [1:7.7+19ubuntu5 => 1:7.7+19ubuntu6] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-once (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2 => 1.4.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-once [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vncsnapshot (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2a-5.1 => 1.2a-5.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vorbisgain (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.37-2 => 0.37-2build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vrrpd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2 => 1.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vncterm (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.10-2 => 0.9.10-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vsdump (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.45-1 => 0.0.45-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vramsteg (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1 => 1.1.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vncsnapshot [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2a-5.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vramsteg [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vsdump [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.45-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: w9wm (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-8 => 0.4.2-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wap-wml-tools (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.0.4-7 => 0.0.4-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wavtool-pl (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.20150501-1 => 0.20150501-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wbxml2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.7-1 => 0.10.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: whichman (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4-8 => 2.4-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wiipdf (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2 => 1.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vncterm [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.10-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vtprint (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-13 => 2.0.2-13build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wavbreaker (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11-1 => 0.11-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: welcome2l (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.04-26 => 3.04-26build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: winwrangler (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-5 => 0.2.4-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vrrpd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wbox (bionic-proposed/universe) [5-1 => 5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: waili (bionic-proposed/universe) [19990723-22.1 => 19990723-22.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: whysynth (bionic-proposed/universe) [20090403-1.2 => 20090403-1.2build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wm2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [4+svn20090216-3 => 4+svn20090216-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmail (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0-3.1 => 2.0-3.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmcalc (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6-1 => 0.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmcliphist (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1-2 => 2.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmcoincoin (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.6.4-git-1 => 2.6.4-git-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmctrl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.07-7 => 1.07-7build1] (mythbuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmdiskmon (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-3 => 0.0.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmifinfo (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10-2 => 0.10-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmload (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.7-1 => 0.9.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmmemload (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-2 => 0.1.8-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmacpi (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3-2 => 2.3-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmcdplay (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-2 => 1.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmcpu (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-4 => 1.4-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmfsm (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.36-1 => 0.36-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmmatrix (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-12 => 0.2-12build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmnet (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.06-1 => 1.06-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmppp.app (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1 => 1.3.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmrack (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-5 => 1.4-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmtime (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-1 => 1.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmxmms2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6+repack-1 => 0.6+repack-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmbubble (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.53-2 => 1.53-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmdate (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7-4.1 => 0.7-4.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmnd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.17-2 => 0.4.17-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmpuzzle (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2 => 0.5.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmwork (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-2 => 0.2.6-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wordwarvi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.00+dfsg1-3 => 1.00+dfsg1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wrapsrv (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1 => 1.0.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wwl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3+db-2 => 1.3+db-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmclock (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.16-1 => 1.0.16-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmpinboard (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1 => 1.0.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: woff-tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [0:2009.10.04-2 => 0:2009.10.04-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wsynth-dssi (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-4 => 0.1.3-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmitime (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-2 => 0.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wraplinux (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7-8 => 1.7-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmtemp (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-3.3 => 0.0.6-3.3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wyrd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.6-4 => 1.4.6-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted whichman [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted winwrangler [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.4-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmacpi [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmbubble [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.53-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmcdplay [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmclock [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.16-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmcpu [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmdiskmon [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmifinfo [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.10-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmload [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wiipdf [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmail [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0-3.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmcliphist [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmdate [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-4.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmitime [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmmemload [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.8-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmnet [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.06-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmppp.app [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmrack [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: x52pro (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2.3 => 0.1.1-2.3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wm2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [4+svn20090216-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmcoincoin [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.4-git-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmmatrix [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-12build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmpinboard [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: x11-xfs-utils (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.7+2 => 7.7+2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xbacklight (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1build1 => 1.2.1-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xbindkeys (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.6-1 => 1.8.6-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xbomb (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2b-1 => 2.2b-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xbuffy (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.bl.3.dfsg-10 => 3.3.bl.3.dfsg-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xcfa (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.2-1 => 5.0.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmcalc [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmnd [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.17-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: x86info (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.31~pre0.8052aabdd159bc9050e7dc264f33782c5acce05f-1 => 1.31~pre0.8052aabdd159bc9050e7dc264f33782c5acce05f-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xblast-tnt (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.4-4 => 2.10.4-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xcal (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1-19 => 4.1-19build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xcircuit (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.78.dfsg-1 => 3.8.78.dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xcolors (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5a-8 => 1.5a-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xdesktopwaves (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-4 => 1.3-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xdms (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-6 => 1.3.2-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmfsm [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.36-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xbattbar (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.8-1 => 1.4.8-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xchm (bionic-proposed/universe) [2:1.23-2build1 => 2:1.23-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xcompmgr (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.7-1 => 1.1.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmpuzzle [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xcolmix (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.07-10build1 => 1.07-10build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xbs (bionic-proposed/universe) [0-10 => 0-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xdiskusage (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.48-10.1 => 1.48-10.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vtprint [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.2-13build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted waili [source] (bionic-proposed) [19990723-22.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wavbreaker [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.11-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wbox [source] (bionic-proposed) [5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted welcome2l [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.04-26build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xenwatch (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.4-4 => 0.5.4-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfishtank (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5-1 => 2.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfpt (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.09-2 => 0.09-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xgalaga (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.1.0-5 => 2.1.1.0-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xinput-calibrator (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.5+git20140201-1 => 0.7.5+git20140201-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted w9wm [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.2-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wavtool-pl [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.20150501-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xdx (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1 => 2.5.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xflr5 (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.09.06-2build1 => 6.09.06-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xgammon (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.99.1128-3 => 0.99.1128-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xjdic (bionic-proposed/universe) [24-10 => 24-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xjobs (bionic-proposed/universe) [20120412-1 => 20120412-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xlassie (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-21 => 1.8-21build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xletters (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-5 => 1.1.1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xmlroff (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1.3 => 0.6.2-1.3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wap-wml-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.4-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfireworks (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-10 => 1.3-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xinv3d (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-6 => 1.3.6-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xkbind (bionic-proposed/universe) [2010.05.20-1 => 2010.05.20-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xmix (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1-7 => 2.1-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wbxml2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xjig (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4-14 => 2.4-14build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xmorph (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:20140707+nmu2 => 1:20140707+nmu2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfractint (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [20.4.10-2 => 20.4.10-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xlbiff (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1-7 => 4.1-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xgalaga [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.1.0-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xinput-calibrator [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.5+git20140201-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xjdic [source] (bionic-proposed) [24-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xjobs [source] (bionic-proposed) [20120412-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xlassie [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-21build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xletters [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xmlroff [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.2-1.3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xgammon [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.99.1128-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xjig [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4-14build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xlbiff [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.1-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xmorph [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:20140707+nmu2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xinv3d [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.6-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xmix [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xkbind [source] (bionic-proposed) [2010.05.20-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xcal [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.1-19build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xchm [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:1.23-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xcolmix [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.07-10build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xcompmgr [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xdiskusage [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.48-10.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xdx [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xfireworks [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xflr5 [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.09.06-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xfractint [source] (bionic-proposed) [20.4.10-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (bionic-proposed/main) [3.22.29-2ubuntu1 => 3.22.29-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xcfa [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xcolors [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5a-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xdms [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xfishtank [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brisk-menu (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-6ubuntu1 => 0.5.0-7ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-mate-artwork (bionic-proposed/universe) [18.04.9 => 18.04.10] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-menu (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xcircuit [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.78.dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xenwatch [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.4-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kde-config-systemd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-3ubuntu1 => 1.2.1-3ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webkit2gtk (bionic-proposed/main) [2.20.0-2 => 2.20.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xdesktopwaves [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-indicators (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xfpt [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.09-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wordwarvi [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.00+dfsg1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wrapsrv [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wwl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3+db-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted x11-xfs-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [7.7+2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted x86info [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.31~pre0.8052aabdd159bc9050e7dc264f33782c5acce05f-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xbattbar [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.8-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xblast-tnt [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.4-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xbs [source] (bionic-proposed) [0-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexter (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3 => 1.0.2-3build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus-input-pad (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1 => 1.4.2-1build1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wraplinux [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.7-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wyrd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.6-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xbacklight [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xbomb [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2b-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hyphen-show (bionic-proposed/universe) [20000425-3 => 20000425-3build1] (personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: udisks2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.7.6-2ubuntu5 => 2.7.6-2ubuntu6] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-session-manager (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wsynth-dssi [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xbindkeys [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.6-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mir (bionic-proposed/main) [0.31.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.31.1-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted x52pro [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1-2.3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-control-center (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xbuffy [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.bl.3.dfsg-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmtemp [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6-3.3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmwork [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted woff-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [0:2009.10.04-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmtime [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmxmms2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6+repack-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gajim (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2 => 1.0.1-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gajim [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wxpython3.0 (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-6 => 3.0.2.0+dfsg-7] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gem (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:0.93.3-13 => 1:0.93.3-14] (ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: soundconverter (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~beta1-2 => 3.0.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted soundconverter [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
<acheronuk> sil2100: generally still on track for beta release this evening?
<jbicha> you can go ahead and reject gem/bionic. It fails to build on ppc64el
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-bio3d (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3-3-1 => 2.3-4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-bio3d [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.3-4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [19ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjfx (bionic-proposed/universe) [8u141-b14-3ubuntu3 => 8u161-b12-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjfx [source] (bionic-proposed) [8u161-b12-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chrony (bionic-proposed/main) [3.2-4ubuntu2 => 3.2-4ubuntu3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xmount (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1build1 => 0.7.3-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xournal (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:0.4.8-1 => 1:0.4.8-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xosd (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.14-2.1 => 2.2.14-2.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xournal [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.4.8-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ginn [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.6-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grail [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0+16.04.20160125-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hdapsd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:20141203-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xosd [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.14-2.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xppaut (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.11b+1.dfsg-1 => 6.11b+1.dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xringd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20-27 => 1.20-27build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xsensors (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.70-3 => 0.70-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xsnow (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1:1.42-9 => 1:1.42-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xsysinfo (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7-9 => 1.7-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xtrace (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1 => 1.3.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gksu [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.2-9ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xmount [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.3-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xprintidle (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-10 => 0.2-10build1] (ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xshogi (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-2 => 1.4.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xtermset (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-6 => 0.5.2-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xtv (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-14 => 1.1-14build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xwit (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4-15 => 3.4-15build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtklp [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-0.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xscorch (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1+nmu1 => 0.2.1-1+nmu1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xtron (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1a-14 => 1.1a-14build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xwpe (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.30a-2.1build1 => 1.5.30a-2.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xplot (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.19-9build1 => 1.19-9build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xwatch (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.11-15build1 => 2.11-15build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xsunpinyin (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-4build1 => 2.0.3-4build2] (input-methods)
<tsimonq2> I am really hoping that Lubuntu can still participate...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xwrited (bionic-proposed/universe) [2-1 => 2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xxgdb (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12-17 => 1.12-17build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xylib (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3-1.1 => 1.3-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xzoom (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-24 => 0.3-24build1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zenlisp (bionic-proposed/universe) [2013.11.22-2 => 2013.11.22-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zh-autoconvert (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.16-4 => 0.3.16-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zmakebas (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1.1 => 1.2-1.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xwrits (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.21-6.1 => 2.21-6.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xzip (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.2-4 => 1:1.8.2-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zephyr (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1build1 => 3.1.2-1build2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zpspell (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-4.1 => 0.4.3-4.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xye (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12.2+dfsg-5 => 0.12.2+dfsg-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zhcon (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:0.2.6-11build1 => 1:0.2.6-11build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yajl (bionic-proposed/main) [2.1.0-2 => 2.1.0-2build1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xringd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.20-27build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xsensors [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.70-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xsnow [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.42-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xtermset [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xtron [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1a-14build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xwatch [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.11-15build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xwpe [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.30a-2.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xwrits [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.21-6.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xye [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.2+dfsg-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xzip [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.8.2-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xscorch [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1-1+nmu1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xsysinfo [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.7-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xtv [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-14build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xwrited [source] (bionic-proposed) [2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xylib [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jbigkit (bionic-proposed/main) [2.1-3.1 => 2.1-3.1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kde-config-systemd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-3ubuntu1 => 1.2.1-3ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-menu (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xshogi [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xwit [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.4-15build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jack-tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [20131226-1build2 => 20131226-1build3] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-indicators (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xtrace [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jigit (bionic-proposed/main) [1.20-2ubuntu1 => 1.20-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xxgdb [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.12-17build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xplot [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.19-9build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mir (bionic-proposed/main) [0.31.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.31.1-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xppaut [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.11b+1.dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zenlisp [source] (bionic-proposed) [2013.11.22-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zhcon [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.2.6-11build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zpspell [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.3-4.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zh-autoconvert [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.16-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zmakebas [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gem [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.93.3-14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mir [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.31.1-0ubuntu1]
<xnox> infinity, sil2100 - can we respin desktop amd64 with the new casper that should fix the shutdown ugly error.... well i guess cosmetic, and can re-test that with tomorrows image
<sil2100> xnox: I guess we didn't re-spin as it's indeed just cosmetics, it's not causing any real issues
<sil2100> Just ugly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hexter [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibus-input-pad [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted udisks2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.6-2ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hyphen-show [source] (bionic-proposed) [20000425-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibus-rime [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1build2]
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I don't see any reason that the outstanding bugs should block Lubuntu from participating, as opposed to being release note items for beta
<blackboxsw> sil2100: if there is time today we have a cloud-init SRU-proposed update queued for artful and xenial that we'd like to get into -proposed for SRU testing. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=cloud-init  version18.2-4
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-aws (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1002.2 => 4.15.0-1003.3] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-aws (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0.1002.2 => 4.15.0.1003.3] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-kvm (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1003.3 => 4.15.0-1004.4] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-kvm (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0.1003.3 => 4.15.0.1004.4] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted id3lib3.8.3 [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.3-16.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted indicator-application-gtk2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [12.10.0.1-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jack-keyboard [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jack-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [20131226-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ideviceinstaller [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jack-rack [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.8~rc1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted input-pad [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1build1]
<sil2100> blackboxsw: I could take that, ok
<sil2100> bdmurray: I'm looking at the cloud-init SRU if anything ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kmod (xenial-security/main) [22-1ubuntu5 => 22-1ubuntu5] (core) (sync)
<blackboxsw> thank you, sil2100 : we have a bioinic upload too that seems to be frozen as well. Not sure if that's frozemn this week https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=cloud-init
<sil2100> blackboxsw: I can approve that as well - it's just a bugfix release? Or maybe cloud-init has a standing FFe?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-azure (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1003.3 => 4.15.0-1004.4] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-azure (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0.1003.4 => 4.15.0.1004.5] (kernel) (sync)
<blackboxsw> sil2100: we have the standing SRU exception on cloud-init per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CloudinitUpdates, /me needs to lookup definition of FFe (I think it's freeze exception process right?)   I
<blackboxsw> if I need to work out freeze exception I'll chat with dpb1 about when we want to use that for bionic
<sil2100> blackboxsw: depends if this upload has any new features :)
<blackboxsw> roger. it will have new features (explicit pkg dependency on isc-dchp-client
<sil2100> blackboxsw: if it does, then we'd need to sort-out (or find, if there is one already) the FFe
<sil2100> blackboxsw: could you poke dpb1 to make sure in that case?
<blackboxsw> +1 I'll dig that up w/ david after the meeting we are in.
<dpb1> blackboxsw: is this chrony?
<ginggs> slangasek: node-once turned out to be a timeout on ppc64el and flaky on the other arches.  I fixed by reducing the number of test iterations.  Would you please add /i386 and /ppc64el to your node-tap hints so nodejs can migrate?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-signed-azure (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1003.3+signed1 => 4.15.0-1004.4] (kernel) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chrony [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.2-4ubuntu3]
<blackboxsw> sil2100: sorry sorted with dpb1 and stgraber . current bionic cloud-init is bug fix of zfs & dhcp-client dependencies. the followup that we'll propose to bionic in a couple days will be updated for more significant bug fixes etc.
<blackboxsw> ^ hence the accepted cloud-init bionic above ^
<slangasek> ginggs: node-tap/{i386,ppc64el} doesn't look "flaky" to me, which was the rationale for badtesting it on armhf and arm64; it looks like the tests passed consistently with older nodejs, and fail consistently with newer nodejs
<slangasek> ginggs: so, what rationale for badtesting?
<ginggs> slangasek: node-tap is flaky on all architectures, the new nodejs just makes the tests take slightly longer, and then we get 1 new timeout on ppc64el, and 2 on i386, but those same tests have timed out on all architectures
<ginggs> in the past
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus (bionic-proposed/main) [1.5.17-3ubuntu1 => 1.5.17-3ubuntu2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<jdstrand> slangasek: ok, looks like the 5th time was the charm for snapd autopkgtest on i386 blocking apparmor. update_excuses.html has no Regressions or tests in progress but still shows 'Not considered'
<Laney> jdstrand: it also tells you why: freeze block
<Laney> that should be dropped soon
<jdstrand> oh, yes, it does. that should be closer to 'Not considered' in my opinion, or be highlighted in red, but thanks
<slangasek> ginggs: can you point me to a specific instance in the history of these tests failing on these archs, with the bionic release pocket version of nodejs?
<ginggs> slangasek: amd64 2018-03-28 09:49:39 UTC test/spawn.js timeout
<slangasek> ginggs: thanks, hinted
<ginggs> slangasek: s390x is pretty quick and hasn't failed since December
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-signed-azure to kernel in bionic
<ginggs> slangasek: \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: k3b (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.12.3-0ubuntu1 => 17.12.3-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fontconfig (bionic-proposed/main) [2.12.6-0ubuntu1 => 2.12.6-0ubuntu2] (core)
 * Laney slogs through the ancient ~ubuntu-release bug swamp
<slangasek> infinity: do you have any deeper insights into LP: #1759056 than I?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1759056 in netplan.io (Ubuntu) "[Ubuntu18.04][Witherspoon DD2.2] netplan fails to configure network bridge interface (tg3/BCM5719)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759056
<slangasek> infinity: no, not that bug, sorry
<slangasek> infinity: I meant LP: #1754174
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1754174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu] "Install Lubuntu" fails with several commands not found and permission denied" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754174
<tsimonq2> Laney: Welcome to the party, I've been doing the same for Ubiquity. :P
<Laney> tsimonq2: I don't like the party and I want to go home
 * tsimonq2 slides Laney a cold one as an attempt to cheer him up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinnamon (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.7-6 => 3.6.7-7] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinnamon [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.7-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice-dictionaries (bionic-proposed/main) [1:6.0.0~rc1-1 => 1:6.0.3-1] (personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: trinity (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-3ubuntu1 => 1.8-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted trinity [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: man-db (bionic-proposed/main) [2.8.2-1 => 2.8.3-1] (core) (sync)
<cjwatson> ^- man-db doesn't need to block final beta or anything, but it's a bugfix-only upstream releases including a fix for a fairly noticeable regression from artful
<cjwatson> *upstream release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brlaser (bionic-proposed/main) [3-6 => 4-1] (desktop-core) (sync)
<jbicha> approved ffe for brlaser ^ is LP: #1752579 (not required for this week's beta release)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1752579 in brlaser (Ubuntu) "[FFe] brlaser 4" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752579
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gradle (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-4 => 3.4.1-6] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gradle [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.1-6]
<slangasek> infinity, xnox: should we simply run ubiquity unconditionally as root (no PKEXEC_UID privilege dropping) under ubiquity-dm? we're already running entirely as root under the live session; and not dropping privs would seem to fix the lubuntu bug
<doko> slangasek, infinity: please update adconrad:force-badtest glibc/2.27-0ubuntu2/s390x, to -0ubuntu3. it's exactly the same failing tests as in -0ubuntu2
<slangasek> doko: ok.  I understood infinity had planned to sort out that test failure in his next upload; did you coordinate?
<doko> no, I needed a missing header file for the cross builds. it's all green now, except for that one and linux/s390x
<slangasek> doko: why are you directly seeding openjdk-11? that's clearly wrong for release, they should be pulled in via java-common
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (bionic-proposed/main) [2.20.9-0ubuntu2 => 2.20.9-0ubuntu4] (core)
<doko> slangasek: to prepare for the update. we can remove that later, but we need the -doc and -source seeds anyway
<slangasek> do we? -doc auto-seeds, and -source hasn't previously been seeded in main
<doko> it had, somehow in a desktop seed
<slangasek> supported-development-desktop
<slangasek> ok, I see, -8 was seeded there while -9 was now in main as the default
<tsimonq2> slangasek: This should be fixed before RC as well: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754646
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1754646 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Texts in the dialogue in Swedish is faulty in Lubuntu alternate Bionic beta 1" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> doko: I'm not sure there's a good reason to seed -source as "supported", this seems like a historical decision
<doko> I don't care that much, can remove it once we upload the new java-common
<slangasek> mwhudson: ^^ LP: #1754646, you said you saw these problems with d-i display but I thought you also said it was fixed?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1754646 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Texts in the dialogue in Swedish is faulty in Lubuntu alternate Bionic beta 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754646
 * tsimonq2 kicks slow ubot5` 
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I'd argue for kicking that zram fix through and respinning Lubuntu desktop images.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: diffoscope (bionic-proposed/universe) [92ubuntu1 => 93ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted diffoscope [source] (bionic-proposed) [93ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross-ports [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [16ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I'll accept the partman-crypto upload; you'll want to coordinate with infinity wrt respins
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partman-crypto [source] (bionic-proposed) [86ubuntu2]
<tsimonq2> slangasek: ack
 * tsimonq2 pokes infinity with a large stick.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Hum, doesn't Ubiquity need an upload to pick that up?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: that too
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Maybe it should go in the same upload as your tty fixes. :P
<slangasek> perhaps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.13 => 1:18.04.14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (artful-proposed) [18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
<acheronuk> respins? just lubuntu, or more?
<slangasek> lubuntu wants a fix that's specific to their use of zram
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apache2 [source] (artful-proposed) [2.4.27-2ubuntu4]
<sil2100> hum
<sil2100> tsimonq2: I see LP: #1047384 still marked as a bug for xubuntu from this beta, I thought we fixed that actually?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1047384 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Bionic) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047384
<sil2100> Is it not fixed for Xubuntu in ubiquity?
<tsimonq2> sil2100: I don't contribute to Xubuntu much except for sponsoring Ukikie's uploads (he should be a MOTU already ;P) so I'm not sure.
<sil2100> blackboxsw: reviewed and accepted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<blackboxsw> excellent sil2100! yeah I was waiting to pounce til I saw both. thank you so much, we've started manual testing on this :)
<sil2100> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apache2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.4.18-2ubuntu3.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apache2 [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.4.7-1ubuntu4.19]
<infinity> slangasek: I have no great insights into LP: #1754174 ... But I also don't see why we wouldn't just run an installer as root instead of playing priv escalation and dropping tricks.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1754174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu] "Install Lubuntu" fails with several commands not found and permission denied" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754174
<slangasek> infinity: me either, so I worried I was missing something
<sil2100> akxwi-dave: hey! I see you marked that LP: #1047384 is still affecting the xubuntu bionic final beta images
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1047384 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Bionic) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047384
<flocculant> sil2100: that isn't affecting us
<sil2100> akxwi-dave: we were sure this was fixed
<sil2100> akxwi-dave: was that by mistake added to the test results?
<infinity> slangasek: Do we know that running it as root fixes the issue, or is that just a hypothesis?  Given the late start this week (due to the long weekend), I was already guessing we might need to delay the release to tomorrow, so I'd be okay with landing that change and respinning.
<flocculant> sil2100: ...
<flocculant> sil2100: I can't see that bug on the iso tracker?
<sil2100> flocculant: ok, good to hear, since I saw it on the tracker for the entire disk
<sil2100> flocculant: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/383/builds/159153/testcases/1451/results
<sil2100> Fuck
<flocculant> umm
<sil2100> Wrong milestone, sorry
<sil2100> eh, that means I should just EOD now
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<sil2100> flocculant, akxwi-dave: nevermind!
<flocculant> :)
<sil2100> o/
<slangasek> infinity: I know that it fixes *this* issue; I don't know what knock-on effects it might have, so I want to do some hacky tests here before / in parallel with uploading
<slangasek> infinity: I'd also like to get https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubiquity/getties-and-ubiquity-dm/+merge/342716 landed so any further issues are actually debuggable from a VT :P
<infinity> slangasek: I mean, other than worrying about "security" in an installer (which, why would you?), the non-root user should never be touching the resulting filesystem.  The only place I thought it might would be the log files it poops in target/var/log, but those appear to be written as root.
<infinity> slangasek: So it's hard to see how running as root could have negative impacts.
<slangasek> infinity: the main reason to worry about it in the past has been successful integration with the live session... ubiquity-dm manually stands up a number of a11y services etc
<slangasek> but if we're running it as root from the live session already today and no one's complaining, it *might* be safe to also run as root on ubiquity-dm
<doko> slangasek: fyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/java-common/+bug/1760920
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1760920 in java-common (Ubuntu) "FFe: sync java packages from Debian to fix OpenJDK 9/10 issues" [Undecided,New]
<infinity> slangasek: So, I'm assuming in the live session, it's "run as root" via a sudo mechanism?
<infinity> slangasek: Mirroring that in ubiquity-dm would seem the path of least surprise.
<slangasek> doko: I asked for an explicit list of the packages to be included in this bug; I don't want this to point to a third-party website (debian) whose content may change
<slangasek> doko: also, see the discussion with tdaitx about filtering out packages that aren't in Ubuntu at all
<infinity> slangasek: (In case it pulls tricks via SUDO_USER or similar)
<doko> that was not clear to me ...
<doko> slangasek: where was this discussion?
<slangasek> doko: in the Foundations IRC meeting today
<slangasek> infinity: yes, the .desktop file just runs 'sudo sh -c'.  ubiquity-dm also launches ubiquity as root, and uses stupid PKEXEC_UID tricks in the environment to let ubiquity drop privs
<doko> slangasek: if we have an issue for that, please can we have this "discussion" in the issue?
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, I see.  Because ubiquity-dm itself is run as root, I guess.  Hence the inverted logic, as there's no SUDO_USER to fall back to.
<infinity> Or, is it?
<slangasek> ubiquity-dm does run as root as a systemd service; it starts ubiquity as root, and sets PKEXEC_UID=999 so it can manage its own privs as it sees fit
<slangasek> in the live session, since Ubuntu 16.10, we launch ubiquity via sudo; which means the PKEXEC_UID logic in ubiquity does nothing and it runs entirely as root
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [19ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah.  I see some bits where we use SUDO_USER to set some stuff up, but no real priv dropping to it, AFAICT.
<slangasek> infinity: ok, I've just identified a regression when running pure root, keyboard settings don't take effect properly
<slangasek> so yes, trying to do this all as root means we lose integration with the ubiquity-dm session
<slangasek> (fixable I'm sure, but not a trivial change)
<infinity> slangasek: Guessing because you no longer have a SUDO_USER.
<infinity> slangasek: When we run with the PKEXEC stuff, we fake it:
<infinity>     uid = os.getenv('PKEXEC_UID', False)
<infinity>     if uid:
<infinity>         # pkexec doesn't set username, but it's used in a few places.
<infinity>         # fake it from PKEXEC =)
<infinity>         os.environ['SUDO_USER'] = pwd.getpwuid(int(uid)).pw_name
<infinity>         os.environ['HOME'] = pwd.getpwuid(int(uid)).pw_dir
<slangasek> ok, let me try that
<infinity> SUDO_USER and HOME, to be precise.
<infinity> slangasek: I think the path of least change here would be to make that test for PKEXEC_UID || UBIQUITY_DM_UID and have ubiquity-dm now just export the user it wants to use via the env.
<infinity> slangasek: *handwavy*
<infinity> slangasek: And if that's okay, debate removing all the PKEXEC stuff in a later pass.
<slangasek> infinity: by "export the user" you mean SUDO_USER?
<infinity> slangasek: I mean:
<infinity>         os.environ['PKEXEC_UID'] = str(self.uid)
<infinity> s/PKEXEC_UID/UBIQUITY_DM_UID/
<infinity> slangasek: So that ubiquity can then pick that up and set a fake SUDO_USER and HOME.
<slangasek> why? how is that going to solve the present problem?
<slangasek> ubiquity is *already* picking up PKEXEC_UID
<slangasek> and Lubuntu falls on its face when it does
<infinity> Well, yes, but then it's doing other things based on that, no?
<slangasek> setting SUDO_USER does not help with the problem of keyboard settings not being applied to the ubiquity-dm session
<infinity> slangasek: But okay, if it's not harmful to set HOME before calling ubiquity (probbaly not), then just export SUDO_USER and HOME before calling it.
<flexiondotorg> infinity slangasek I see you're deep into the issue affecting Lubuntu.
<infinity> slangasek: My guess is it's HOME you need, not SUDO_USER.
<flexiondotorg> Do you think the beta will be released today or should we expect a delay?
<infinity> (But both is the least surprise from the current code)
<slangasek> infinity: we were already doing "os.environ['HOME'] = self.homedir"; let me double-check that's going to the right place
<infinity> flexiondotorg: I've been betting on a very late today or sometime tomorrow release since the long weekend lost us a day.
<slangasek> HOME=/home/ubuntu check
<flexiondotorg> OK
<flexiondotorg> Thanks.
<infinity> slangasek: Hrm.  Kay.  Fooled by redundant code, then.
<slangasek> infinity: all of the gnome-settings-daemon bits are running as 'ubuntu', not as 'root'; I imagine SUDO_USER isn't enough to let ubiquity talk to them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross-ports [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [16ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<slangasek> I don't see ubiquity dropping privs based on SUDO_USER
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [16ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [i386] (bionic-proposed) [16ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [16ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [16ubuntu1]
<infinity> slangasek: So, drop_priv/regain_priv seems to use some fancy refcounting to decide if it's currently in a dropped or undropped state.  Could the issue here be as simple as a previous command exiting with an error, breaking the refcount, and then regain thinks it has nothing to do when next called?
<infinity> slangasek: As in, maybe the seeming red-herring of "pyversions no existy" is actually causing the cascade of other stuff?
<slangasek> infinity: I was going to suggest that pyversions is also absent from Ubuntu... but it's not.  which seems like a bug?
<infinity> slangasek: And I ruled that out because the pyversions thing doesn't negatively affect an install from the live session.  But it wouldn't do if it's just breaking refcount on a function that's a no-op in that mode.
<bladernr> will there be a Final Beta announcement?
<infinity> slangasek: It's a ubiquity bug.  That is, lubuntu's the first flavour to successfully eliminate py2 entirely from their image, and ubiquity still calls it in that one spot.
<slangasek> infinity: yes, it could be a refcount problem.  I'm not sure it could be a problem caused by a non-zero exit of a command, since refcount mismatches in a subprocess wouldn't propagate up
<infinity> bladernr: There will be when it releases.
<bladernr> infinity, thanks, I wasn't sure.
<slangasek> infinity: I think it's a bug that pyversions is present in the Ubuntu image; weren't we previously rid of python2 there?
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, sure, it may also be an Ubuntu bug if py2 is still there.  But it is. :P
<slangasek> infinity: but yes, this could be the countervailing bug that explains why only Lubuntu is affected
<infinity> slangasek: It's in ubuntu-live, not ubuntu-desktop.
<slangasek> infinity: whether it's the 'pyversions' call in particular, I'm unconvinced - I see no priv management code around scripts/plugininstall.py:configure_python(), and we start seeing permission errors immediately from py3compile
<slangasek> which is called from this function
<slangasek> also, someone please explain to me how we are calling commands under *chroot* that are failing with permissions errors *after* chrooting
<infinity> slangasek: Well, yes, that's another reason why I suspected that was a red herring.
<jbicha> slangasek: cifs-utils > samba-common > samba-common-bin > python-samba is the only thing pulling python2 in to Ubuntu desktop live
<infinity> Those danged samba maintainers.
<slangasek> ah
<jbicha> avoided on Lubuntu because of the no-recommends issue :|
<infinity> So, explicitly seed that on lubuntu and watch the bug get papered over despite us not even being sure why this would be an issue? :P
<jbicha> sounds like a WIN to me
<infinity> I mean, I'm about 80% sure that won't fix it.  But the 20% that is sure is speaking very loudly right now.
<jbicha> specifically samba-common Recommends samba-common-bin
<infinity> And it really just defers finding the real bug.
<infinity> But I'm kinda okay with that today, if it works.
<jbicha> gQuigs suggested we drop cifs-utils earlier but didn't get much attention/interest https://community.ubuntu.com/t/anyone-use-cifs-root-in-live-session/1821
<jbicha> infinity: the nice part about that 20% is that it wouldn't require changing ubiquity today so no need to respin everything
<infinity> jbicha: Right.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: ^^ if you want to give this a try
<infinity> Committing the seed change regardless, as it's currently correct.
<doko> jbicha: the cifs-utils thing is new ...
<infinity> No it's not.
<jbicha> doko: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.bionic/revision/1760
<doko> artful didn't have python2 installed
<doko> so that looks like a regression
<jbicha> yes it did in the live iso
<infinity> doko: It did in the *live* session.
<infinity> doko: Which is what we're talking about.
<doko> ahh, ok
<jbicha> it is an interesting source for bugs though :|
<infinity> So, if this *does* magically fix it, we have a pretty glaring bug to hunt down.
<doko> this is not something we can fix for bionic. sorry
<infinity> And maybe just conditionalising the pyversions thing would fix it, but also WTF, cause like slangasek, I don't see how that would break the refcount.
<jbicha> doko: you think cifs-utils is needed in live iso? because gQuigs never got much of a response…
<jbicha> and there is still time to drop cifs-utils with a late FFe
<infinity> jbicha: According to a comment in the seeds, it's needed for casper for some cifs-using root= madness.
<jbicha> oh, casper's fault? never mind then
<doko> no, I didn't look. I was talking about converting samba to Python3. but it's still far away.
<infinity> Probably not a common enough use-case to care about supporting, OTOH.
<infinity> jbicha: But, casper use-case aside, I can see some (lots of?) value in a live system having easy access to mount things on Windows networks.
<infinity> doko: Do you know if anyone's actively working on the samba py3 conversion?  I know a fair few people who sport samba.org email addresses who might not actually be that active anymore, but might know how to light the right fires.
<infinity> I'd think with py2 finally having a set EOL date, someone might care.
<slangasek> infinity: I still want to know why 'chroot' succeeds requiring root privileges, then the launched command fails with EPERM
<infinity> slangasek: LA LA LA I CAN'T HEAR YOU.
<infinity> slangasek: And also, yes, those log snippets confuse me too.
<infinity> Unless that's not actually chroot, but some weird chroot-alike thing.
<infinity> powersj: *pokity poke*
<infinity> powersj: Tell me things about server testing.
<powersj> infinity: hey
<infinity> powersj: The iso tracker seems to have a distinct lack of test results for some server images (ppc64el, subiquity-amd64, not sure which others in that list you're responsible for)
<infinity> powersj: Also, I'd love some reassurance that a human has run these at least once, so we know that the background image of the installer hasn't been replaced with a picture of slangasek flipping off users.
<powersj> ah! I looked earlier this week and it didn't look like server was listed in beta so I didn't add anything.
<infinity> powersj: Ahh, yeah, there was a slight confusion with a minion over how to make the manifest go.  I fixed that on Tuesday.
<infinity> Late Tuesday.
<powersj> infinity: all the automated tests are green for amd64 and ppc64el on ubiqutiy based images. amd64 is good on subiquity
<powersj> I can add those results now
<powersj> and I'll do a manual test of each this afternoon
<infinity> powersj: Excellent.
<infinity> powersj: I don't expect a deep dive on the manual testing if you're confident the automated tests are pretty comprehensive, just a quick "slam enter and run through and make sure it's not obviously goofy in ways a computer would totally have not noticed".
<powersj> will do
<powersj> thanks for the ping - had no idea you were waiting on me :\
<doko> infinity: I do, met people at LinuxConf.AU, but it's very slow progress
<infinity> powersj: We're not waiting on you just yet.  We're also arguing with ourselves, each other, and the universe in general over a confusing ubiquity bug.
<infinity> powersj: But this removes one thing from our place. :P
<infinity> s/place/plate/
<powersj> good good
<infinity> doko: *nod*
 * lyn||orian is waiting for the ubiquity bug to be solved so I can test but will test this in the meantime
<slangasek> lyn||orian: we don't have a solution in sight and I've said to tsimonq2 I don't think Lubuntu should block on this for beta2.  Just use the "Try Lubuntu" option instead of "Install Lubuntu" for the test cases?
<lyn||orian> no for subiquity
<infinity> slangasek: I'm going to respin lubuntu-desktop after this seed change filters down.  I think we're all on board with it being (probably) a red herring, but who doesn't like herring?
<slangasek> k
<slangasek> I think I'm going to strace ubiquity a bit
<slangasek> infinity: and do you want to ack/nack https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubiquity/getties-and-ubiquity-dm/+merge/342716 ?
<tsimonq2> infinity: Please kick that partman thing before you respin.
<infinity> tsimonq2: That would trigger a respin of $world.
<tsimonq2> It'd be cool to get both of the fixes in. :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: I'd rather avoid that.
<tsimonq2> Oh... why?
<mwhudson> slangasek: no i didn't say it was fixe
<mwhudson> d
<infinity> tsimonq2: Because partman is on literally every image.
<slangasek> mwhudson: hmm
<tsimonq2> infinity: Right, but will some piece of tooling go "ohai, time for respin now"?
<infinity> slangasek: I'm not sure how confident I am with eyeballing systemd service dependency madness.  cyphermox or xnox would be better reviewers if you want something more than "your change matches your changelog, if you say it's tested, here's a rubber stamp".
<tsimonq2> infinity: I mean, we'll get a respin after the release, but still. :P
<mwhudson> slangasek: it was marginally worse in an older image i think, but terrible in both i tried
<infinity> tsimonq2: That tooling is my head.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ssh-import-id [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.5-0ubuntu1.1]
<tsimonq2> infinity: Fine, then I guess it can wait until after the beta.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fonts-roboto [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:0~20160106-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.8.3-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: powerpc-utils (bionic-proposed/main) [1.3.4-0ubuntu1 => 1.3.4-0ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted powerpc-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.4-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jtb (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.12-1 => 1.4.12-1.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jtb [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.12-1.1]
<Ukikie> tsimonq2: Actually I have packageset so none of those uploads are for Xubuntu.
<tsimonq2> Ukikie: Oh. You should still apply for MOTU, though. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.28.0-2 => 3.28.0-2ubuntu1] (ubuntugnome)
<slangasek> infinity: /usr/share/ubiquity/plugininstall.py is exec()ed without raising privileges
<Ukikie> Hello release team, I would be interested in getting this "new upstream" of thunar (seeded in Xfce spins) in, it's very clearly a bugfix release: http://xfce.10915.n7.nabble.com/ANNOUNCE-thunar-1-6-15-released-td50885.html  Safe to presume such a thing would be accepted? :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180405)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180405)
<infinity> slangasek: So, "good" news (at least, for science), python-minimal on a lubuntu image does not fix the privilege issue.
<slangasek> infinity: posted a one-liner patch to the bug which fixes the problem but is probably wrong in terms of it being required only on Lubuntu
<infinity> slangasek: Hrm.  That just confuses me more.
<infinity> slangasek: Since, as noted, the chroot call succeeds, and it's the child that doesn't.
<tsimonq2> This means another respin? Several people have poked me now that there's new ISOs. :P
<powersj> infinity: manual tests look good
<infinity> tsimonq2: I'm tempted to release the 04 image and fix this after.
<infinity> I'm still not convinced we understand the problem.
 * flexiondotorg watches with interest.
<slangasek> I *know* I don't understand the problem
<tsimonq2> Heh.
<flexiondotorg> I'm standing by to help Lubuntu despite the late hour.
<tsimonq2> infinity: So, why release 04 and not 05?
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: \o/
<slangasek> ubiquity is a maze of twisty debconfs, all of them 0 OK
<infinity> tsimonq2: Cause 04 is the one that was tested, why re-test?
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, but skipping all the twisty, it should just come down to misc.execute and install_misc.chrex
<tsimonq2> infinity: Ah, roger that.
<infinity> slangasek: And I can't immediately see how either would exhibit this oddness.
<tsimonq2> You know what I find weird? Why this is *only* a Lubuntu thing.
<infinity> slangasek: As in, I was looking for, maybe, something that does the logical equivalent of 'chroot target/ su sh -c 'command' unprivuser", but no...
<slangasek> infinity: yeah, I definitely haven't figured that one out
<infinity> slangasek: And for added weird, the "chroot py_compile" calls immediately before the "chroot compileall" calls seem to work fine.
<infinity> (unless py_compile itself works fine when called as a user and just outputs to $HOME or something icky)
<slangasek> heh, that could be
<popey> Red 5 standing by
 * flexiondotorg summonded the pope
<slangasek> infinity: however I'm not sure those py_compile commands actually succeeded, as opposed to the output being interleaved
<tsimonq2> So, I consider alternates to be ready, with the exception of bug 1754646, which I don't consider critical for the beta but I do consider it critical for the final release (and I marked it as such).
<ubot5`> bug 1754646 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Texts in the dialogue in Swedish is faulty in Lubuntu alternate Bionic beta 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754646
<tsimonq2> Marking those.
<infinity> slangasek: I don't think anything here is threaded or backgrounded?
<tsimonq2> infinity: We also lost test results for 04, so 05 probably needs to be tested anyway, unless you have magic to revert that.
<tsimonq2> popey: Ohai.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg, popey: Therefore, if y'all are up for some testing, Lubuntu Desktop images need that. :)
<infinity> slangasek: This is what I get with minimal present: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XwMDVkpZkx/
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2: We're ready.
<slangasek> infinity: ah ok
<infinity> slangasek: The first obvious failure is compileall invoking dpkg as non-root.
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Excellent.
<slangasek> infinity: still nothing here that explains chroot succeeding
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2: 04 or 05 images?
<flexiondotorg> Please point us directly at the images you want testing.
<infinity> slangasek: Indeed.
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: I'm *thinking* 05, unless infinity says otherwise.
<flexiondotorg> OK, so what is in the QA tracker.
<infinity> tsimonq2: No need to re-test 05, the experiment fixed nothing.  Stick with 04.
<tsimonq2> infinity: E: Can't report test results against a superseded ISO.
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Unless we can just do this off script.
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2: I always forget where your images are on cdimage for the various builds.
<slangasek> infinity: and in the original log, I certainly see 'permission denied' errors from py3compile that have output from 'mount' calls in between, so something at least is running in parallel
<infinity> tsimonq2: Report against 05, I'll release 04. :P
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: What infinity said. ;)
<slangasek> we could also just delete 5 from the milestone and then it would no longer be superseded
<infinity> tsimonq2: (05 leaked in some new package versions that must have been let through before the britney block, and I'd rather not bother with all that)
<tsimonq2> infinity: OK.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Works. :P
 * flexiondotorg downloadds...
<slangasek> infinity: erm if there are newer versions of some packages in bionic than are on the lubuntu iso, then doesn't that mean the source isos won't be in sync, and if they aren't, what's the point of worrying about any package consistency across flavors for the milestone?
<infinity> slangasek: That's just ubiquity's errors spewing above the log-output instead of below.
<infinity> slangasek: Each of those mount errors matches the call directly below it.
<infinity> slangasek: And yeah, I should have spun source on Tuesday.  But this was less about consistency and more about "why bother re-testing something when you already tested the previous one".
<infinity> The source ISO thing irks me, but if no one tells the FSF, I won't.  And it'll fade into obscurity before anyone cares.
<infinity> This ubiquity thing makes less sense the more I look at it, not more...
<slangasek> infinity: ok, concur wrt the logging; took me a while to see the install_misc.chroot_setup() call from within configure_python(), which explains the first batch of seemingly misplaced 'mount' errors
<slangasek> the magic unreproducible chroot command is still fascinating
<infinity> slangasek: So, is this all easily reproducible from the live session by running ubiquity with PKEXEC_UID set?
 * infinity is getting sick of trial and error from ubiquity-dm.
<slangasek> infinity: I haven't attempted it there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: thunar (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.14-1ubuntu1 => 1.6.15-0ubuntu1] (mythbuntu, xubuntu)
<slangasek> infinity: ok so here's what I see with chroot, when I beef up my strace filter a bit.  chroot is called with euid=0,uid=999; chroot() syscall succeeds; execve() to the new process; new process has privs available it has that it doesn't know about, so doesn't raise them, and gets EPERM.
<infinity> slangasek: Okay, that makes some sense.  But doesn't at all explain "why lubuntu".
<slangasek> infinity: it explains why lubuntu doesn't fail at the 'chroot' step.  It doesn't explain why lubuntu and only lubuntu has plugininstall.py running without privs being raised.
<infinity> slangasek: Right, I think we said the same thing. :P
<slangasek> k
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2: I can't get a usable resolution out of the i386 image in a VM to install it.
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: QEMU?
<infinity> Okay, if I stare at this any longer, my head will explode.
<infinity> tsimonq2: This is clearly not getting fixed before Beta2.  So, what do you want to do?  Release lubuntu-desktop and release-note that you have to Try-then-install, or hold those ISOs back?
<tsimonq2> infinity: Ship it.
<infinity> Mmkay.
<tsimonq2> infinity: But, let's wait for flexiondotorg and popey to make sure they don't have final words.
<infinity> Then if I get some Studio tests, I think we're more or less good to go.
<tsimonq2> OK.
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2: No slideshow for Ubiquity?
<popey> i just tried the 04 image and it crashed the installer
<flexiondotorg> 05 seems "to work"
<infinity> popey: You ran "install Lubuntu" from the bootloader, right?
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Should be there...
<infinity> popey: Instead of booting the live session, then running the installer?
<popey> i did
<popey> i can try again
<infinity> popey: Right, that's the bug we've been talking about for hours.
<popey> okay :)
<infinity> popey: Install from Live should work.  Install from bootloader no bueno.
<popey> You want me to do try, and launch ubiquity from the desktop, right?
<popey> ok
<tsimonq2> infinity: So, flexiondotorg is right.
<tsimonq2> What in tarnation happened to the slideshow?
 * tsimonq2 adds on to the "fix before release" list.
<flexiondotorg> OK, 04 and 05 install so long as I "Try"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-7-cross [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [19ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<tsimonq2> So like, *why* wasn't ubiquity-slideshow-lubuntu installed?
<tsimonq2> Harumph.
<tsimonq2> Oh well, easy fix.
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Nice catch.
<flexiondotorg> Welcome.
<tsimonq2> https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu/commit/?id=2516455666ad13c1fd8c99292d6de17eeb1686b1
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2: So if "Try" is noted, then it "works".
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Yes.
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Nobody has figured out yet why the other option doesn't.
<popey> Well, it installed.
<popey> But I have a screen resolution in virtualbox from 1999
<tsimonq2> popey: What resolution?
<flexiondotorg> I suspect this would have gone a whole lot better with LXQt. `#simonmakeithappen` :-)
<popey> oddly, 3rd reboot gives me a usable resolution
<flexiondotorg> That ^
<flexiondotorg> I had a lot of that.
<popey> 1024x768, but before that it was 800x480
<popey> or thereabouts
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Shush, you. ;)
<flexiondotorg> Oh, I got to enjoy 640x480.
<flexiondotorg> Which on UHD looks like [] <- that
#ubuntu-release 2018-04-06
<tsimonq2> Oh boy.
<tsimonq2> Virtualbox for both of you?
<flexiondotorg> VBox and Qemu.
<tsimonq2> What host OS?
<popey> ubuntu
<flexiondotorg> 18.04, the magnificent Ubuntu MATE version ;-)
<tsimonq2> Hmm.
<infinity> I blame MATE.
<popey> Dead man walking - Unity on 18.04 here.
<infinity> I get a reasonable res when I boot the lubuntu images with a default qemu cmdline.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Even after install?
<infinity> (key being "default qemu cmdline")
<tsimonq2> Also, yes, it's fun to blame MATE. :P
<flexiondotorg> infinity: It cuts deep.
 * tsimonq2 runs.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Install?  What's that?  That would require me to succeed with the installation.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Hah.
<infinity> Which is counter to trying to figure WTF the installer hates you.
<slangasek> infinity: fwiw I'm pretty confident in the correctness of that ubiquity/plymouth change.  and I don't have commit rights on lp:ubiquity.  Should I wait until another committer happens by?
<flexiondotorg> infinity: This mornings Lubuntu testing was brought to you ny Agramont Gran Reserva 2011
<flexiondotorg> You'll enjoy a glass or four of that.
<infinity> slangasek: I mean, I could just commit blind for you, but if you want a meaningful review at all, I'm pointing you to cyphermox/xnox as people who might be able to spot an issue with it, that's all. :P
<infinity> slangasek: The former probably more than the latter, since I think he was the one who went through all the pain originally to try to make ubiquity kinda not hate systemd, ish.
<slangasek> infinity: at this point I've done enough test boots to be confident in the result
<infinity> slangasek: Alrighty.
<infinity> slangasek: Shall I just add you to the team, and you can commit it yourself? :P
<slangasek> infinity: actually the commit log says cjwatson on this one
<infinity> Oh, I say that, but I don't have admin on the team.
<slangasek> (with some back-and-forth between cyphermox and pitti on a previous attempt to fix this bug)
<infinity> Sadness and woe.
<infinity> And my ubiquity tree has one change shelved.  I wonder what bugfix I gave up on 4 years ago and forgot about.
<slangasek> for an encore, would someone like to figure out why logging in as 'ubuntu' on a tty on the Ubuntu live image auto-logs in; but logging in as 'lubuntu' on a tty on the Lubuntu live image prompts for a password?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Have you tried pressing Enter?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I know that pressing enter works; the question is why it *prompts* for a password
<slangasek> because Ubuntu does not
<infinity> Why is there a lubuntu user at all?  Do we not just use the same casper setup for everyone?
<slangasek> infinity: casper magics the username per flavor
<tsimonq2> Hmm.
<slangasek> otoh maybe if I tried 'ubuntu' on the lubuntu image it would also work there without a password prompt?
<lyn||orian> slangasek, it isn't supposed to do that?
<slangasek> lyn||orian: it's not supposed to behave differently on ubuntu vs lubuntu, no
<lyn||orian> sorry for not knowing the main ubuntu behavior sorry
<infinity> slangasek: casper sets a blank password in a first pass, then a systemd unit runs "passwd -d" to delete it.
<infinity> slangasek: That service might not be firing on lubnutu.
<infinity> passwd-del.service
<infinity> Ahh, only if gdm3 is present.
<infinity> Helpful.
<slangasek> heh
<tsimonq2> Who hardcoded that in? :P
<slangasek> also why does it run passwd -d under dbus-run-session
<slangasek> tsimonq2: darkxst, because he was fixing an unrelated bug
<slangasek> (LP: #1561302)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1561302 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm won't allow passwordless login" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561302
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Can haz better fix? :)
<tsimonq2> Otherwise I can throw something, I guess. :P
<slangasek> tsimonq2: sure, propose casper patch?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: OK.
<infinity> Alright, based on the current state of the tracker, I'll release $world in a coulpe of hours, when the source ISOs are done spinning and the pre-published stuff to .pool has had a chance to travel the interwebs a bit.
<tsimonq2> So then why is this a gdm3-only thing?
<tsimonq2> infinity: I'll mark as ready soon.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: dcontainers (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.8.0~alpha.5-2]
<slangasek> tsimonq2: because it was fixing a bug in gdm autologin support, unrelated to autologin on tty
<infinity> tsimonq2: it's a gdm3-only thing because *all* flavours used to have a blank password and that broke gdm3.
<infinity> tsimonq2: So Tim fixed his gdm3 use-case to delete the password instead, leading to the new behaviour that Steve (and most people, I'd assume) find a bit more pleasant.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: stdx-allocator (bionic-proposed/primary) [2.77.1.1-1]
<infinity> And why we didn't just do that for everyone is anyone's guess.
<tsimonq2> infinity: I guess I'm not understanding how https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1561302/+attachment/4634981/+files/casper-passwd.debdiff is specific to Desktop.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1561302 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm won't allow passwordless login" [Critical,Fix released]
<tsimonq2> Oh.
<tsimonq2> Duh.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Context.  Several lines up are a test for gdm3.
<infinity> s/are/is/
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> infinity: So once I have a proposed patch, how do I test this thing? :P
<infinity> The most fun way to test casper is to boot with break=casper-top and hand-edit the bits in the initrd. :P
<tsimonq2> Time to learn something new.
<infinity> Honestly, no idea why he did this with a systemd unit.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mustache-d [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
<slangasek> infinity: do you think we need to noodle / consult more on this regain_privs() change?
<tsimonq2> infinity: What would be another option?
<infinity> "chroot /root passwd -d $USERNAME" immediately after the user-setup-apply call seems like it would DTRT.
<slangasek> or should I push it and we'll see what breaks post-beta2? :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mustache-d [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
<infinity> slangasek: MP it and ask for input from Colin and Evan, maybe?  I blame them entirely for this.
<infinity> slangasek: And I desperately want someone to be able to explain WHY this breaks instead of papering over it with our fingers in our ears.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mustache-d [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
<slangasek> k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> infinity: Ship It™.
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubiquity/lubuntu-root-privileges/+merge/342766 <3
<tsimonq2> slangasek, infinity: casper> Huzzah: bug 1761644.
<ubot5`> bug 1761644 in casper (Ubuntu) "Delete the password for the live session on all flavors" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761644
<infinity> tsimonq2: The unit itself might need massaging too.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Why?
<infinity> tsimonq2: The before and after might be nonsensical for some flavours.  I'm still unsure why this can't just happen in casper instead of a systemd unit, but Tim might have some reason for why it had to have exact timing late in boot.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nescc (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.5-1build1 => 1.3.5-1.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nescc [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.5-1.1]
<tsimonq2> infinity: I'm a bit stuck on actually testing this thing. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: ELI5?
<tsimonq2> (Well, maybe not ELI5, but a more verbose process would be nice. :P)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-maps (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1 => 3.3.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-maps [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-deldir (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-14-2 => 0.1-15-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-deldir [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-mapproj (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-5-1 => 1.2.6-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-mapproj [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-mapdata (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-6-1build1 => 2.3.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-mapdata [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
<darkxst> infinity, slangasek, tsimonq2 From memory the password was already blank but because casper added the user before AccountServices had started, AccountsService.UserPasswordMode property was not set properly
<infinity> darkxst: Blank != empty.
<darkxst> that is why it was a systemd unit (to wait until AccountsService was active)
<infinity> darkxst: (oddly)
<infinity> darkxst: casper sets it blank, then you delete it later, which leads to being able to log in without hitting <enter> at a prompt.
<darkxst> which was better than the alternative of not being able to login to a user session through gdm or unlock screen
<infinity> darkxst: Right, I'm not questioning the validity of your change.  And we seem to prefer that console behaviour too.  Which is why we're discussing how best to make it that was for everyone.
<darkxst> infinity, for the general use case where the AccountService properties don't matter, wouldnt you just do it when adding the user
<infinity> darkxst: I'm actually curious about this AccountService thing and if that might have been bad science.
<tsimonq2> Feel free to steal the bug from me, by the way.
<infinity> darkxst: Since the state before and after this patch weren't the same (blank versus no passowrd), maybe deleting it early is actually good enough?
<tsimonq2> infinity: What's the status of releasey things? I'm getting tired, heh.
<infinity> tsimonq2: It's publishing.  Not that you have to be awake for it. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: I sort of have to publish the release announcement for Lubuntu.
<tsimonq2> Or start writing it, for that matter. >:P
<darkxst> infinity, so long as AccountsService.UserPasswordMode==NONE when AccountsService comes up, gdm and gnome-shell will be happy and that systemd snippet could be dropped in that case
<tsimonq2> infinity: This link is sane? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/bionic/beta-2/
<infinity> tsimonq2: Sounds about right.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Do you have a soonish ETA or can I just set it to publish in two hours and call it a night? :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: Should be sooner than that.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Publishing source ISOs now, then need to double-check everything for sanity, push to frontends, and send my own announce.
<tsimonq2> infinity: OK.
<infinity> tsimonq2: I can't see that taking more than 30m.
<infinity> Ish.
<tsimonq2> One hour sounds safe.
<infinity> slangasek: You still around?
<valorie> infinity: will the announcement be in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce ?
<infinity> valorie: Final Beta goes to ubuntu-announce, not devel-announce.
<valorie> ah, OK
<valorie> thank you
<infinity> But also, I'm hoping to rope Steve into it, cause I just got a phone call of some urgency.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: 37 entries have been added, updated or disabled
<slangasek> infinity: hi
<infinity> slangasek: Hey.  My dad just called with some panicky urgency.  nusakan releasy stuff is all done, just need someone to wait a "bit" for mirrors to settle and copy-pasta the release announcement.
<infinity> slangasek: Maybe spot-check a torrent or two, but they all look fine on torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<slangasek> infinity: ok. source for that announcement?
<infinity> slangasek: Source was going to be the artful beta-2 announce, copy-waste and edit.
<infinity> slangasek: And probably drop most of the "for further info, see..." links for flavours, since most don't seem to have anything to point at.
<slangasek> hum ok
<infinity> slangasek: Nothing really should have changed (other than version numbers) from https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2017-September/000225.html
<infinity> slangasek: Unless you want to call out the flip of server/live-server.
<slangasek> infinity: so "request input for the beta announcement from the leads" didn't happen?
<valorie> I can collect the links if that will help
<infinity> slangasek: If you look at previous announcements, that doesn't seem to ever actually get useful input. :P
<infinity> slangasek: So, no, it doesn't happen much, unless someone comes to me with a "this must be called out".
<infinity> slangasek: Anyhow, I'm going to run.  Sorry.
<slangasek> k
<infinity> I'll quickly fix the header on releases.u.c first.
<infinity> Fixed.
<slangasek> infinity: ok, so what's the status of Ubuntu Studio?  it's not marked ready, is it releasing or not?
<flocculant> slangasek: I was reading the studio mail list last night - and a really really late shout for help - I think they were wanting to release
<slangasek> flocculant: "Wanting to" != "ready to", however.  can you point me to the mail thread, and maybe to someone possibly active right now who would have the authority to make that decision?
<flocculant> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-devel/2018-April/008582.html
<flocculant> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-devel/2018-April/008605.html is the flavour lead thanking someone for doing the release note
<flocculant> as for finding someone awake - no clue I'm afraid
<slangasek> sakrecoer: hi
<slangasek> announcement draft: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/BetaAnnouncement
<slangasek> currently a fair number of broken links
<slangasek> tsimonq2: will there be a lubuntu beta page? Is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/Beta2/Lubuntu the right link?
<slangasek> fossfree-, bashfulrobot: will there be an Ubuntu Budgie beta announcement we should link to?  URL? (please fix in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/BetaAnnouncement)
<slangasek> fossfree-, bashfulrobot: looks like https://ubuntubudgie.org/blog/2018/04/03/18-04-beta-2 is it
<bashfulrobot> slangasek: https://ubuntubudgie.org/blog/2018/04/03/18-04-beta-2
<slangasek> bashfulrobot: ack
<bashfulrobot> Oops, yeah, that one. Haha.
<valorie> slangasek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/Beta2/UbuntuKylin
<bashfulrobot> Thanks for checking!
<slangasek> valorie: link fixed, thanks
<slangasek> I don't see one up for Ubuntu MATE
<slangasek> flexiondotorg: is there an Ubuntu MATE beta announcement we should link to? URL?
<valorie> might need publishing
<valorie> flexiondotorg: ^^^
<slangasek> draft is up; please double check and send corrections etc
<valorie> More inormation about Xubuntu Final Beta < ----- slangasek should be "information"
<slangasek> I don't see xubuntu published yet to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/18.04/beta-2/; since I'm not sure when the sync started I'll hold off on going hunting for that just yet
<slangasek> now afk for roughly ~.5h
<flocculant> slangasek: tbh I'm not overly concerned if it's not there - I don't (and don't like us) pointing at milestone iso's anyway
 * flocculant rather has people use the daily
<valorie> slangasek: first lin begins with Subject: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) Final Beta released -- do you want Subject: there
<valorie> last line says "On behalf of the Ubuntu Release Team," but no sign
<valorie> sig
<slangasek> valorie: it says subject because it's the email subject header; there is no signature because I'll sign it when I send it :)
<valorie> ok
<valorie> without the other email headers it's not quite clear that it is quoting an email
<slangasek> infinity: the checklist doesn't say to archive off older milestones, but surely that's the normal practice; and I think xubuntu hasn't shown up because the webservers are full
<slangasek> ok publishing to the mirrors now unstuck
<slangasek> more than just xubuntu was missing, but it's all coming in now
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/18.04/beta-2/ is empty still -- but it will be there soon?
 * valorie seeds all the torrents
<slangasek> I hope it will be
<valorie> ok
<slangasek> yeah, had to prune some more dead wood from the image set
<slangasek> xubuntu is up
<valorie> so, you work 24/7 now, slangasek?
<slangasek> heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [19ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross [i386] (bionic-proposed) [19ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [19ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-7-cross [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [19ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mustache-d [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mustache-d [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mustache-d [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (bionic-proposed/main) [2.30-13ubuntu1 => 2.30-14ubuntu1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7 (bionic-proposed/main) [7.3.0-14ubuntu1 => 7.3.0-15ubuntu1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.30-14ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [7.3.0-15ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, I merged log4cxx, this upload drops two oldlibs, so can any AA please remove the old cruft?
<flexiondotorg> slangasek: Sorry, just woke up. The UBuntu MATE URL will be  https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-bionic-beta2/
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, I published studio, I usually mark them ready if they've done some testing (which they did), just didn't mark this time.
<doko> slangasek, infinity: when will the migration freeze be lifted?
<LocutusOfBorg> oh please kick out forever the "roboptim-core" rationale: --> introduces new bugs: #806873, #808455, #868974, #894838, #894842
<ubot5`> bug 808455 in software-center (Ubuntu Quantal) "Software-center causes update-apt-xapian-index to fail on downstream distros" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808455
<ubot5`> bug 795708 in Nautilus "duplicate for #894838 nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in nautilus_window_slot_get_current_uri()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795708
<ubot5`> bug 868974 in Bazaar "Confusing output from bzr shelve for the addition of a file" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868974
<ubot5`> bug 894842 in NUnit Framework "DynamicMock error" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894842
<ubot5`> bug 806873 in Linaro QEMU "qemu user-mode mmap can fail unnecessarily for 32 bit guest on 64 bit host" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806873
<LocutusOfBorg> damn, debian bugs ubot5` !
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjfx (bionic-proposed/universe) [8u161-b12-1ubuntu1 => 8u161-b12-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjfx [source] (bionic-proposed) [8u161-b12-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-policy (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.3.0 => 4.1.4.0] (no packageset) (sync)
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: are you actually doing something to make s3ql more likely to pass or just mashing the button?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-policy [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.4.0]
<sil2100> I guess since we're released, maybe we should just drop the freeze block
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, yes, I'm reading the code, but meh, *nothing* changed
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm trying to get if it is actually doing a remote call to some unavailable website
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cookiecutter (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1ubuntu2 => 1.6.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cookiecutter [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, sync octave-io? :)
<sil2100> Laney, infinity: should I just drop the freeze block? Or do you still want it around? *hovers his finger over bzr push*
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: unset https_proxt
<Laney> sil2100: Yeah, drop it
<sil2100> Done
<sil2100> doko: ^
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, <3
<LocutusOfBorg> do you know, 1.08 hours of train debugging this, and looking at the diff locally, and with the autogenerated one in lp
<Laney> :D
<LocutusOfBorg> I gave the debian maintainer 3 patches, he did apply one partially, not removing all catchlog references, the other on a different line level, generating a lot of noise
<LocutusOfBorg> and on another package again one wrong
<LocutusOfBorg> *just apply my patch* this seems a difficult task
<Laney> if it's a repo you can commit to, "I've committed this patch, can you review it?" is harder to get wrong ;-)
<LocutusOfBorg> and in one case he committed the right patch to the *wrong* package :)
<LocutusOfBorg> 7 uploads in two days (and one upcoming now), for 3 packages, and his ddpo is *just* three packages
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, I spent a lot of times for that catchlog removal, by filing bugs, and team uploading stuff, committing when the maintainer is responsive is a waste of time, but considering how long it took... probably it was the right thing to do
<LocutusOfBorg> so, back to "please kick out forever roboptim-core", and let log4cxx migrate with 2 cruft libraries removed
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: btw, it's probably buggy that a 503ing proxy is a hang rather than a fail ...
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, I mentioned *exactly* that point in the email I sent the maintainer
<Laney> ♥
<LocutusOfBorg> bug in the patch, but bug in the code
<LocutusOfBorg> he is also upstream
<LocutusOfBorg> "please fix ASAP, each test now requires 5h of machines time to run, because there is no timeout on the code."
<LocutusOfBorg> I hope I used the correct wording
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta-raspi2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0.1006.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-raspi2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1006.7]
<apw> ^ syncing derivative kernels with the primary
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s3ql (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.26+dfsg-3 => 2.26+dfsg-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s3ql [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.26+dfsg-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libavc1394 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.4-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgsm [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.13-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libskk [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lrzsz [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.21-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mppenc [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.16-1.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qt-assistant-compat [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.6.3-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rarian [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcompface [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.5.2-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libstatgrab [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.91-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qpdfview [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.14-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted smokegen [source] (bionic-proposed) [4:4.14.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted librsync [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.7-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtscriptgenerator [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted minizip [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted smtube [source] (bionic-proposed) [15.5.10-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sysfsutils [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0+repack-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted whysynth [source] (bionic-proposed) [20090403-1.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xsunpinyin [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.3-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yajl [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snowball [source] (bionic-proposed) [0+svn585-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xprintidle [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zephyr [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.2-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vorbisgain [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.37-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xzoom [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-24build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jbigkit [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1-3.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted man-db [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dcontainers [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0~alpha.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stdx-allocator [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.77.1.1-1]
<doko> apw: linux autopkg test ping
<Laney> looks like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ fancy index has gone, or did I imagine that it ever had one?
<Laney> just releases maybe?
 * LocutusOfBorg is not remembering an index on that page
<Laney> https://web.archive.org/web/20180101044114/http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ yeah I think I made it up
<LocutusOfBorg> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ this one?
 * LocutusOfBorg had a remembering of old "shipit" subdomain
<LocutusOfBorg> damn 13 years ago, I got my first ubuntu cd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stdx-allocator [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.77.1.1-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> man-db> thanks
<apw> shipit was how you asked for cd's i think
<cjwatson> yeah, there are still remnants of shipit in the LP codebase
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stdx-allocator [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.77.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdeconnect (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.2.1-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, yes, that was how the adventure started :) I was a knoppix user at that time
<cjwatson> mostly for the "you seem to be searching Launchpad for how to get Ubuntu CDs" heuristic
<LocutusOfBorg> with no internet, shipit was a good thing
<cjwatson> shipit was a genius piece of PR really
<LocutusOfBorg> yeah, damn yeah!
<LocutusOfBorg> sending for free an usb key with ubuntu inside would be nice now :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus (bionic-proposed/main) [1.5.17-3ubuntu1 => 1.5.17-3ubuntu3] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-gcp [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1003.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta-gcp [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0.1003.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stdx-allocator [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.77.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stdx-allocator [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.77.1.1-1]
<acheronuk> seems a load of old defunct KDE4 stuff which was deleted from bionic has reappeared in the new queue in the mass "-fPIE" uploads
<acheronuk> I trust they will be binned?
<Laney> xnox: do we need block-proposed on systemd?
<xnox> Laney, no not really; and i guess we had no need for it at all, due to freeze block anyway. sorry.
<Laney> xnox: no worries!
<Laney> https://bit.ly/2GHktE1
<Laney> I cleaned up the ubuntu-release list - this should be more or less a good list to look at for bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stdx-allocator [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.77.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brlaser [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibus [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.17-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xorg [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:7.7+19ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fontconfig [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.12.6-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice-dictionaries [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1:6.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted atril [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.20.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted caja [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.20.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmatekbd [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.20.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-mate-artwork [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted webkit2gtk [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.20.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wxpython3.0 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brisk-menu [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-7ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk+3.0 [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.22.29-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ukui-menu [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zeromq3 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected caja [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.20.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmctrl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.07-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted totem [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.0-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibus [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.17-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted k3b [source] (bionic-proposed) [17.12.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ukui-control-center [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ukui-session-manager [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jigit [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.20-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ukui-indicators [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kde-config-systemd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wxpython3.0 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-expat (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.15-4build1 => 2.3.15-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-expat [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.15-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wxpython3.0 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
<Laney> apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/klibc/+bug/1760106 might be an ffe for you to review ?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1760106 in systemd (Ubuntu Bionic) "FFe: Enable configuring resume offset via sysfs" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> it contains the word 'linux' :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stdx-allocator [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.77.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wxpython3.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wxpython3.0 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
<apw> Laney, blimey that is not going to be utterly simple, i've commented and asked seth to look at the patch kernel side
<Laney> apw: alright, not actually clear what 'fix committed' on linux means - maybe the kernel part is done and just the userspace parts need reviewing?
<Laney> anyways I didn't want to think about it myself, so thanks :-)
<apw> Laney, no indeed, he may well tell me it is already in, i've not seen it go by, but it might have
<Laney> the userspace bits will want reviewing as well
<apw> yeah, them not having made it past pottering is a worry too
<apw> and you know we have months yet
<Laney> heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wxpython3.0 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.13.0-39.44] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-120.144] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-15.16~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wxpython3.0 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-39.44~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-145.194] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.13.0-39.44]
<xnox> apw, Laney - it looks like the top entry in bionic-proposed upload at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.15.0-15.16 no?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6 (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.4.0-15ubuntu1 => 6.4.0-16ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-145.194]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-39.44~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-15.16~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-120.144]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wxpython3.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wxpython3.0 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wxpython3.0 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wxpython3.0 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wxpython3.0 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wxpython3.0 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7 (bionic-proposed/main) [7.3.0-15ubuntu1 => 7.3.0-15ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7 [source] (bionic-proposed) [7.3.0-15ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-stringprep (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-3build2 => 0.8.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6 [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.4.0-16ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-stringprep [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-xmpp (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-3build1 => 0.3.2-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-xmpp [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openorienteering-mapper (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1build3 => 0.8.1.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openorienteering-mapper [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yabasic (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.78.3-1 => 1:2.78.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yabasic [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.78.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 [source] (bionic-proposed) [390.48-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> slangasek: The blog post? :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.20.9-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.20.9-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-raspi2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.15.0-1006.7] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: firefox (bionic-proposed/main) [59.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1 => 59.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1003.3] (kernel)
 * tsimonq2 notes to just have the wiki redirect next time...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.5.0+18.04.20180321-0ubuntu1 => 7.5.0+18.04.20180404-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity [sync] (bionic-proposed) [7.5.0+18.04.20180404-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-raspi2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.15.0-1006.7] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8 (bionic-proposed/main) [8-20180402-1ubuntu1 => 8-20180406-0ubuntu1] (core)
<sforshee> apw: I've already reviewed and applied the kernel patch for bug 1760106
<ubot5`> bug 1760106 in systemd (Ubuntu Bionic) "FFe: Enable configuring resume offset via sysfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760106
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted firefox [source] (bionic-proposed) [59.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-initial-setup [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted thunar [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.15-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8 [source] (bionic-proposed) [8-20180406-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kdeconnect [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pam (xenial-proposed/main) [1.1.8-3.2ubuntu2 => 1.1.8-3.2ubuntu2.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: imagemagick (bionic-proposed/main) [8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-16ubuntu5 => 8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-16ubuntu6] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: screen-resolution-extra (bionic-proposed/main) [0.17.2 => 0.17.3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-settings (bionic-proposed/main) [18.04.1 => 18.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> xnox: The userspace parts of that FFe still need reviewing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-themes (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.22.16-0ubuntu1 => 3.22.16-1] (ubuntu-mate) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pam (artful-proposed/main) [1.1.8-3.2ubuntu3 => 1.1.8-3.2ubuntu3.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycryptodome (bionic-proposed/main) [3.4.7-1 => 3.4.7-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapper (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.4-1 => 0.5.4-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapper [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock (bionic-proposed/universe) [62-1 => 63-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-jenkins (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.14-1 => 0.4.16-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock [sync] (bionic-proposed) [63-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-jenkins [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sympy (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-4 => 1.1.1-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sympy [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-menus (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20.0-1ubuntu1 => 1.20.0-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neofetch (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1 => 3.4.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: papirus-icon-theme (bionic-proposed/universe) [20180311-1 => 20180401-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brotli (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1 => 1.0.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brotli [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected imagemagick [source] (bionic-proposed) [8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-16ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted screen-resolution-extra [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.17.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: imagemagick (bionic-proposed/main) [8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-16ubuntu5 => 8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-16ubuntu6] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dcontainers [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~alpha.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dcontainers [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~alpha.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dcontainers [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~alpha.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dcontainers [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0~alpha.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dcontainers [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0~alpha.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dcontainers [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0~alpha.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1003.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-raspi2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1006.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-raspi2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1006.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pycryptodome [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.7-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zeroc-ice (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.4-1+busterubuntu1 => 3.7.0-5] (cli-mono) (sync)
<doko> ginggs: nodejs migrated \o/
<ginggs> doko: it is beer o'clock!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted imagemagick [source] (bionic-proposed) [8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-16ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-themes [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.22.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted papirus-icon-theme [sync] (bionic-proposed) [20180401-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zeroc-ice [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mate-menus [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.20.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-settings [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neofetch [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.0-1]
<tsimonq2> I'M FREEEEEE >:D
 * tsimonq2 passes ginggs beer
<sakrecoer> thanks slangasek, flocculant infinity and everyone involved in fixing what we should have... sorry for the silence, among other things i'm sorry for.
<sakrecoer> (refering to ubunstu studio beta2)
<flocculant> sakrecoer: np for me of course ;)
<tsimonq2> sakrecoer: Nice to see you. :)
<sakrecoer> flocculant: by now i owe you a lake worth of freedom beer :) nice to see you too tsimonq2
<flocculant> :)
<tsimonq2> Freedom beer. Sounds like MURICA.
<tsimonq2> :D
<flocculant> yea right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus (xenial-proposed/main) [1.5.11-1ubuntu2 => 1.5.11-1ubuntu3~xenial1] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<sakrecoer> well.. that wasn't my intent. i rather envision the sensation of a delicious thank-you pint, given as a thank you token
<flocculant> and that's what I read ;)
<sakrecoer> :)
<sakrecoer> have to log off, just wanted to say the above! see y'all soon hopefully!
<sakrecoer> o/
<powersj> slangasek: there should not be an i386 iso for server in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/beta-2/
<powersj> and next time we should push the live-server iso instead
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0-1023.25] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-5] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1023.25]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: condor (bionic-proposed/primary) [8.6.8~dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: path.py (bionic-proposed/universe) [11.0-1ubuntu1 => 11.0.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: octave-io (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.10-2ubuntu2 => 2.4.10-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted octave-io [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.10-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted path.py [sync] (bionic-proposed) [11.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apache-log4j2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-1 => 2.10.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apache-log4j2 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-5] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups-filters (bionic-proposed/main) [1.20.2-0ubuntu2 => 1.20.2-0ubuntu3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: This isn't final freeze yet right?t
<tsimonq2> I wonder why the freezeis still set...
<rbasak> tsimonq2: it's normal to keep accepts manual after beta release.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: seeded things go in unapproved from now on for spot check. unseeded get auto-accepted by script/bot
<acheronuk> I think?
<acheronuk> basically seed stuff gets a sanity check
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-5] (cli-mono)
<nacc> acheronuk: i believe that is correct
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: git (bionic-proposed/main) [1:2.15.1-1ubuntu2 => 1:2.17.0-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-5] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-6.0 (bionic-proposed/main) [1:6.0-1ubuntu1 => 1:6.0-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Oh. Right.
<tsimonq2> That isn't documented.
<tsimonq2> But should be... :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted condor [sync] (bionic-proposed) [8.6.8~dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups-filters [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.20.2-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-6.0 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:6.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted git [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.17.0-1ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> Wait, are there any docs in the first place?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: condor [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.6.8~dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Hmn.
<tsimonq2> *hmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: condor [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.6.8~dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-1014.17] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: condor [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.6.8~dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: condor [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.6.8~dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
<doko> Laney, slangasek: you both have hints for udisks2, s390x fails again, need to update?
<Laney> yeah, I tried to earlier but failed to bump the upstream part
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maven-ant-helper (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.3 => 8.4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maven-ant-helper [sync] (bionic-proposed) [8.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: javacc4 (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1 => 4.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted javacc4 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pgbackrest (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.28-1build1 => 2.01-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pgbackrest [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.01-1]
<flocculant> infinity: I appear to have an issue with software-properties, it no longer appears to deal with nvidia conf files, hence on reboot nouveau is still blacklisted and nasty 640x480 desktop : bug 1761593
<ubot5`> bug 1761593 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Uninstall left nouveau blacklisted" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761593
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross (bionic-proposed/main) [19ubuntu1 => 20ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<flocculant> ftr - someone else had the same thing :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross [sync] (bionic-proposed) [20ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: condor [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.6.8~dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
<flocculant> infinity: also have iso's been set to build again? would like to check that boot time is fixed after Laney's fontconfig fix
<flocculant> for Xubuntu that is
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1014.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bglibs (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.03+dfsg-4 => 2.04+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: guzzle-sphinx-theme (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.11-2 => 0.7.11-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: deepin-voice-recorder (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.3.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bglibs [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.04+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted guzzle-sphinx-theme [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.11-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mailfilter (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.6-2build2 => 0.8.6-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: deepin-deb-installer (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mailfilter [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hashid (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.4-1 => 3.1.4-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: twinkle (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.10.1+dfsg-2 => 1:1.10.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hashid [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted twinkle [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.10.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: urwid (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2ubuntu2 => 2.0.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted urwid [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rhash (bionic-proposed/main) [1.3.5-1 => 1.3.6-2] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.0-0ubuntu3 => 3.28.0-0ubuntu4] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ccrypt (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.10-4build1 => 1.10-6] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ccrypt [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.10-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: urwid [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccrypt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.10-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: whoopsie (bionic-proposed/main) [0.2.60 => 0.2.61] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<rbalint> doko: i finished my libnfs changes and uploaded it to experimental/NEW and also pushed commits to https://salsa.debian.org/debian/libnfs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted whoopsie [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.61]
<rbalint> doko: the RFC lincense question is a tiny bit fishy, but if the release team would like me to i happily upload the package to Ubuntu and perform a mini transition before the release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: condor [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.6.8~dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
<doko> jbicha: ^^^
<jbicha> rbalint: does Foundations want to own libnfs for LP: #1746598 ? it's not really desktop expertise
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1746598 in libnfs (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libnfs" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746598
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.0-0ubuntu2 => 3.0.0-0ubuntu3] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccrypt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.10-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted condor [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [8.6.8~dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted condor [i386] (bionic-proposed) [8.6.8~dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted condor [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [8.6.8~dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-voice-recorder [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted condor [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [8.6.8~dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted condor [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [8.6.8~dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted urwid [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted condor [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [8.6.8~dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-deb-installer [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rhash [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-deb-installer [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-voice-recorder [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-deb-installer [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-voice-recorder [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.6.1-1] (no packageset)
<rbalint> jbicha: since i'm the active maintainer in Debian i would make more sense own it in Foundations, despite mostly destop packages depend on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-deb-installer [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-voice-recorder [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-deb-installer [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-voice-recorder [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-voice-recorder [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-voice-recorder [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-deb-installer [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-deb-installer [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
<rbalint> jbicha: but i would welcome co-maintainers, too
<slangasek> rbalint: team ownership for main should be based on what's reasonable wrt product ownership, not whether someone on a team happens to have relevant upstream experience
<slangasek> (I'm not saying it's not reasonable for Foundations to own it in this case)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-defaults (bionic-proposed/main) [1.175ubuntu1 => 1.176ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zsh (bionic-proposed/main) [5.4.2-3ubuntu2 => 5.4.2-3ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-deb-installer [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-deb-installer [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-deb-installer [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-deb-installer [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-deb-installer [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-deb-installer [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-voice-recorder [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-voice-recorder [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-voice-recorder [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-voice-recorder [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-voice-recorder [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-voice-recorder [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-defaults [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.176ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.0-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zsh [source] (bionic-proposed) [5.4.2-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-defaults (bionic-proposed/main) [1.175ubuntu1 => 1.176ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libwx-glcanvas-perl (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.09-3build4 => 0.09-4] (no packageset) (sync)
<slangasek> seb128, flexiondotorg, jibel: I think we don't have anything in the ISO test cases that verifies proper operation of preseeded snaps, do we?  I've just been prompted to check, and I see that beta2 went out with the version of the core snap that was just reverted because of the interface autoconnect failure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libwx-glcanvas-perl [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.09-4]
<slangasek> seb128, flocculant, jibel: I'm not sure if that impacts any of the snaps that were preseeded; and it's not good that I'm not sure, this is surely something that should be part of the test plan and I don't know that it is
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-defaults [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.176ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: needrestart (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0-1 => 3.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<flexiondotorg> slangasek You're correct, there are no snap specific test cases.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-defaults [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.176ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tryton-modules-account-invoice (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.6.1-1 => 4.6.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tryton-modules-account-product (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.6.0-1 => 4.6.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted needrestart [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tryton-modules-account-product [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tryton-modules-account-invoice [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.6.3-1]
<slangasek> flexiondotorg: oops tab complete fail, that message was meant for you not flocculant
<slangasek> flexiondotorg: do you agree that we should have some?
<flexiondotorg> I do.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tryton-modules-sale (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.6.0-1 => 4.6.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<flexiondotorg> Each flavour should create their own. Ubuntu MATE needs a lot of work on the test cases, planned for 18.10.
<flexiondotorg> We have some "internal" tests the QA team run through currently, which does encompass Welcome but not pulsemixer.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tryton-modules-sale [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tryton-modules-stock (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.6.0-1 => 4.6.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tryton-modules-sale-shipment-cost (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.6.0-1 => 4.6.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tryton-proteus (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.6.0-1 => 4.6.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tryton-modules-sale-shipment-cost [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tryton-proteus [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tryton-modules-stock [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-defaults [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.176ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-defaults [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.176ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-defaults [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.176ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-defaults [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.176ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-defaults [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.176ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-defaults [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.176ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-defaults [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.176ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-defaults [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.176ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-defaults [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.176ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-5] (cli-mono)
<flocculant> slangasek: that's ok - given I kind of shepherd the manual testcases - useful to know things are likely to happen on there
<flocculant> and while we don't have anything - I'd certainly agree there needs to be a test plan for them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgit-repository-perl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.321-1 => 1.321-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgit-repository-perl [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.321-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xen (bionic-proposed/main) [4.9.0-0ubuntu3 => 4.9.0-0ubuntu4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-5] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [16ubuntu1 => 16ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [sync] (bionic-proposed) [16ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xen [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.9.0-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-defaults-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.175ubuntu1 => 1.176ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-defaults-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.176ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-defaults-ports [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.176ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-defaults-ports [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.176ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-defaults-ports [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.176ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-defaults-ports [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.176ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-defaults-ports [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.176ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-defaults-ports [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.176ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-defaults-ports [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.176ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-defaults-ports [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.176ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cryptsetup (bionic-proposed/main) [2:2.0.1-0ubuntu2 => 2:2.0.2-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: whoopsie (bionic-proposed/main) [0.2.61 => 0.2.62] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cryptsetup [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:2.0.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted whoopsie [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.62]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pam (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.8-3.6ubuntu1 => 1.1.8-3.6ubuntu2] (core)
<doko> what's wrong with https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/ppc64el/b/binutils/20180406_204806_d85fb@/log.gz ?
<doko> slangasek, Laney: ^^^
<slangasek> doko: it says that gcc-7/ppc64el is not available in the release pocket
<nacc> Setting up cpp (4:7.3.0-2ubuntu1) ...
<nacc> that seems wrong
<nacc> 4:7.3.0-3ubuntu2 is in bionic-proposed, perhaps it needs a trigger?
<slangasek> yeah I would just retest with --all-proposed in this case
<nacc> oh those versions have not much to do with each other, nm
<nacc> but it still seems like less likely you really wanted to test that :)
<slangasek> it's not clear to me from the log why it wants to upgrade gcc-7 packages
<nacc> yeah
<doko> ok, I'll retry things tomorrow, will be afk now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mumble (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.19-1build1 => 1.2.19-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mumble [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.19-1build2]
<acheronuk> slangasek: would you have time to look at LP: #1760347
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1760347 in krita (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] Krita 4.0.0 for Bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760347
<slangasek> acheronuk: acked
<acheronuk> thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mumble (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.19-1build1 => 1.2.19-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mumble [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.19-1ubuntu1]
<doko> slangasek: I see you tried to get libgpuarray autopkg tests succeeding. ginggs requested removal of that package. would that be ok with you? otoh, there's a new upstream
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: saxonb (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.1.0.8+dfsg-1 => 9.1.0.8+dfsg-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsaxon-java (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:6.5.5-11 => 1:6.5.5-12] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsaxon-java [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1:6.5.5-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jabref (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.2+ds-2 => 3.8.2+ds-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted saxonb [sync] (bionic-proposed) [9.1.0.8+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jabref [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.2+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: thunderbolt-tools (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1 => 0.9.3-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted thunderbolt-tools [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3-2]
<slangasek> doko: I have no attachment to any of these packages ;)
<doko> cool, will sort that out with ginggs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected pam [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.8-3.6ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pam (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.8-3.6ubuntu1 => 1.1.8-3.6ubuntu2] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2018-04-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pam [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.8-3.6ubuntu2]
<slangasek> infinity: I haven't gotten any feedback yet on the privileges issue; what do you think about possibly merging https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubiquity/dm-on-vt1/+merge/342765 and uploading with a new partman?
<slangasek> (partman-crypto)
<slangasek> doko: wrt why3 and autopkgtests, I'm having a look at the other architectures and this code is actually straight up broken
<slangasek> doko: upstream has commandline option handling that doesn't know the range of a 'char' or the return type of getopt_long(), at a bare minimum.  so autopkgtest has done its job :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tryton-client (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.6.2-1 => 4.6.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tryton-client [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (bionic-proposed/main) [1:1.6.3-1 => 1:1.6.3-2] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: why3 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.88.3-1ubuntu2 => 0.88.3-1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted why3 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.88.3-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: why3 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.88.3-1ubuntu3 => 0.88.3-1ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted why3 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.88.3-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-aws [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1003.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-kvm [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1004.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta-azure [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0.1004.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-signed-azure [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1004.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-azure [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1004.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta-kvm [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0.1004.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-meta-aws [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0.1003.3]
<slangasek> Laney: did you see my comments on LP: #1745744 before you made the change?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1745744 in Ubuntu CD Images "Ubuntu release page Link Title is not correct for 17.10" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1745744
<flocculant> slangasek: possible to turn on iso building again?
<slangasek> I expect so
<flocculant> thanks :)
<slangasek> reenabled
<flocculant> slangasek: cheers - want to check if the fontconfig update has had the expected result for us :)
<darkxst> tsimonq2, infinity: have followed up on bug 1761644 with a patch, testing suggest blank != empty was the problem!
<ubot5`> bug 1761644 in casper (Ubuntu) "Delete the password for the live session on all flavors" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761644
<slangasek> Laney: hmm what "environmental change" brought glib-networking into the images used for autopkgtests?  is there a bug reported on this somewher?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ohcount (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1 => 3.1.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ohcount [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted makedumpfile [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-virtualenv (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.1.0+ds-1 => 15.1.0+ds-1.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-virtualenv [sync] (bionic-proposed) [15.1.0+ds-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maven-processor-plugin (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.2-1 => 3.3.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maven-processor-plugin [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: atril (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20.1-1 => 1.20.1-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cfitsio (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.430-1 => 3.430-2] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcds-savot-java (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1 => 4.0.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcds-savot-java [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: skycat (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.2+starlink1~b+dfsg-4 => 3.1.2+starlink1~b+dfsg-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spectral-cube (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1 => 0.4.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: splash (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1build1 => 2.8.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted skycat [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.2+starlink1~b+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted splash [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spectral-cube [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (bionic-proposed/main) [2.30-14ubuntu1 => 2.30-14ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted atril [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.20.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cfitsio [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.430-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.30-14ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: caja (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20.1-1 => 1.20.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-mate-meta (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.220 => 1.221] (ubuntu-mate)
<darkxst> flocculant, tsimonq2: are your flavours ok with bug 1674057 late FFe
<ubot5`> bug 1674057 in libzip (Ubuntu) "[FFe] upgrade libzip to version 1.5.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674057
<flocculant> darkxst: I don't believe we have that on install
<darkxst> flocculant, sorry meant flexiondotorg
<flocculant> thanks for asking anyway :)
<flocculant> common tab fail :D
<darkxst> flocculant, yes
 * flocculant thinks flexiondotorg should change - I'm older :D
<darkxst> lets not compare ages
<flocculant> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: krita (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:3.3.3+dfsg-1 => 1:4.0.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<acheronuk> as approved in FFe LP: #1760347 ^^^
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1760347 in krita (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] Krita 4.0.0 for Bionic" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760347
<acheronuk> please accept
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: matplotlib (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2 => 2.1.1-2ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted caja [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.20.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted matplotlib [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted krita [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:4.0.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-mate-meta [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.221]
<tsimonq2> darkxst: libzip> Go right ahead, provided that you fix what breaks. ;)
<tsimonq2> darkxst: bug 1761644> ack, reassigned the bug to you. Thanks!
<ubot5`> bug 1761644 in casper (Ubuntu) "Delete the password for the live session on all flavors" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761644
<darkxst> tsimonq2, see, I do fix which I break ;)
<flocculant> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: k3b (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.12.3-0ubuntu2 => 17.12.3-0ubuntu3] (kubuntu)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: who IS the lubuntu one now? you or wxl?
<acheronuk> the 'one'?
<acheronuk> is this Highlander?
<tsimonq2> darkxst: Excellent. ;)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Me.
<darkxst> wxl has moved onto other flavours mostly hasnt he?
<tsimonq2> darkxst: No, he's involved with Lubuntu and Kubuntu.
<tsimonq2> Same as me.
<tsimonq2> But I'm involved in a lot anyway. :P
<darkxst> tsimonq2, makes sense guess there is some overlap with kubuntu in a lxQt world
<tsimonq2> darkxst: Kubuntu is also a really nice place to learn packaging, despite LXQt.
<tsimonq2> I can credit them for teaching me the basics.
<darkxst> tsimonq2, good to hear
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-certbot (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.22.2-1 => 0.23.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-certbot [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.23.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: profanity (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-2 => 0.5.1-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted profanity [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-certbot-nginx (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-1 => 0.23.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-nbd (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.53 => 0.54] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partman-nbd [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.54]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-certbot-nginx [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.23.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: x2goclient (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.1.1-1 => 4.1.1.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted x2goclient [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mercurial (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.5.2-1ubuntu1 => 4.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mercurial [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.5.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tortoisehg (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.5-0ubuntu1 => 4.5.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tortoisehg [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.5.2-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> Archive Admins: please do NOT reaccept Qt 4 packages which have previously been removed but are now in NEW.
<tsimonq2> In fact, a lot of what's in Bionic NEW now is KDE/Qt 4. Please don't accept that stuff.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted k3b [source] (bionic-proposed) [17.12.3-0ubuntu3]
<tsimonq2> In fact, could someone please go through and reject all of those KDE/Qt 4 things?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pylint-plugin-utils (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.6-1 => 0.2.6-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pylint-plugin-utils [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pg-repack (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1ubuntu1 => 1.4.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<ginggs> probably none of the -fPIE rebuilts that ended up in NEW should be accepted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pg-repack [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tlp (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1ubuntu1 => 1.1-2] (ubuntu-budgie) (sync)
<Wimpress> flocculant: I agree :-)
<jbicha> willcooke: ok :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-certbot-dns-cloudflare [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-certbot-dns-rfc2136 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-certbot-dns-dnsimple [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-certbot-dns-digitalocean [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: python-certbot-dns-route53 (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.22.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-certbot-dns-cloudflare [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.22.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-certbot-dns-dnsimple [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.22.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-certbot-dns-digitalocean [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.22.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-certbot-dns-rfc2136 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.22.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcl (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.6.12-65 => 2.6.12-76] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcl [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.12-76]
<doko> tsimonq2: which ones are these?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-certbot-dns-route53 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.22.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tlp [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-certbot-dns-route53 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.22.0-1] (no packageset)
<ginggs> doko: the -fPIE rebuilds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-certbot-dns-route53 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.22.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-addressable (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-2 => 2.5.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-addressable [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-byebug (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.0.0-1 => 10.0.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-byebug [sync] (bionic-proposed) [10.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-diaspora-federation-json-schema (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1 => 0.2.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-diaspora-federation-json-schema [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-did-you-mean (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.0-2 => 1.2.0-2] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rails (bionic-proposed/universe) [2:4.2.10-0ubuntu4 => 2:4.2.10-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rails [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2:4.2.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-doorkeeper (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-3 => 4.3.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-doorkeeper [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-fakeweb (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+git20131202.48208f9+dfsg-3 => 1.3.0+git20170806+dfsg1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-fakeweb [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0+git20170806+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-gettext (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.4-1 => 3.2.9-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-github-api (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14.2-1 => 0.18.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-gettext [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-github-markup (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.1+dfsg-1 => 1.6.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-github-api [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.18.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-gitlab-flowdock-git-hook (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2 => 1.0.1-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-grape (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.19.2-3 => 1.0.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-github-markup [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-grape [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-gitlab-flowdock-git-hook [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-grit (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-5 => 2.8.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-innertube (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-3 => 1.1.0-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-grit [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-innertube [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-kaminari (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-3 => 1.0.1-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-kaminari [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-lapack (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.2-1build4 => 1.8.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-librarian (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1 => 0.6.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-lapack [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-librarian [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-lumberjack (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.12-1 => 1.0.13-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-mail-gpg (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-3 => 0.3.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-lumberjack [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-mail-gpg [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-mustermann (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-3 => 1.0.0-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-mustermann [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-omniauth-auth0 (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1 => 2.0.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-omniauth-azure-oauth2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-1 => 0.0.9-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-omniauth-google-oauth2 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1 => 0.5.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-omniauth-auth0 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-omniauth-google-oauth2 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-omniauth-azure-oauth2 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-omniauth-ldap (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-3 => 2.0.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-prometheus-client-mmap (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0~beta14-1 => 0.9.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-omniauth-ldap [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-prometheus-client-mmap [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-puppet-syntax (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-1 => 2.4.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-puppetlabs-spec-helper (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.3-1 => 2.6.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-puppet-syntax [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-rails-html-sanitizer (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-2 => 1.0.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-puppetlabs-spec-helper [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-rmagick (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.16.0-3 => 2.16.0-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-rspec-retry (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1 => 0.5.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-rails-html-sanitizer [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-rspec-retry [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-rmagick [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.16.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-sequel (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.37.0-1 => 5.6.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-sshkit (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1 => 1.16.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-sequel [sync] (bionic-proposed) [5.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-sshkit [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.16.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-stringex (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.1-1 => 2.8.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-tzinfo (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1 => 1.2.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-stringex [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tdiary (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.6-1 => 5.0.8-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-tzinfo [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tdiary-contrib (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.6-1 => 5.0.8-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tdiary-contrib [sync] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tdiary [sync] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-http-parser.rb (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-3ubuntu3 => 0.6.0-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-http-parser.rb [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-json (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+dfsg-1ubuntu3 => 2.1.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.14 => 1:18.04.15] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-json [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0+dfsg-2]
<flocculant> Wimpress: ha ha ha
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.0-0ubuntu4 => 3.28.0-0ubuntu5] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<tsimonq2> Wimpress: Liking the new nick, flocculant.
<tsimonq2> I mean
<tsimonq2> Xd
<tsimonq2> *XD
 * tsimonq2 runs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: galternatives (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.92.3ubuntu1 => 0.92.4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted galternatives [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.92.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (bionic-proposed/main) [2.5.75ubuntu1 => 2.5.81] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: calibre (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.20.0+dfsg-1 => 3.21.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio) (sync)
<tsimonq2> What's up with all these syncs? :P
<tsimonq2> Landing https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3221
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-datetime (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.10+17.10.20170829.2-0ubuntu3 => 15.10+17.10.20170829.2-0ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-greeter (bionic-proposed/universe) [18.04.0+18.04.20180314.1-0ubuntu1 => 18.04.0+18.04.20180314.1-0ubuntu2] (mythbuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-lens-applications (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.1.0+16.10.20160927-0ubuntu2 => 7.1.0+16.10.20160927-0ubuntu3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-lens-music (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.9.1+16.04-0ubuntu2 => 6.9.1+16.04-0ubuntu3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-lens-video (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.15+16.04.20160212.1-0ubuntu2 => 0.3.15+16.04.20160212.1-0ubuntu3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-scope-devhelp (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1+14.04.20140328-0ubuntu1 => 0.1+14.04.20140328-0ubuntu3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-scope-manpages (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0+14.04.20140324-0ubuntu1 => 3.0+14.04.20140324-0ubuntu3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-lens-files (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.1.0+17.10.20170605-0ubuntu1 => 7.1.0+17.10.20170605-0ubuntu2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-scope-calculator (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1+14.04.20140328-0ubuntu1 => 0.1+14.04.20140328-0ubuntu3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.5.0+18.04.20180404-0ubuntu1 => 7.5.0+18.04.20180404-0ubuntu2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-lens-photos (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0+17.10.20170605-0ubuntu1 => 1.0+17.10.20170605-0ubuntu3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-scope-home (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.8.2+16.04.20160212.1-0ubuntu2 => 6.8.2+16.04.20160212.1-0ubuntu3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-lens-music [sync] (bionic-proposed) [6.9.1+16.04-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-lens-video [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.15+16.04.20160212.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-scope-devhelp [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.1+14.04.20140328-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-scope-manpages [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.0+14.04.20140324-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-lens-photos [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.0+17.10.20170605-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-scope-home [sync] (bionic-proposed) [6.8.2+16.04.20160212.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-scope-calculator [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.1+14.04.20140328-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-lens-applications [sync] (bionic-proposed) [7.1.0+16.10.20160927-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity [sync] (bionic-proposed) [7.5.0+18.04.20180404-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-lens-files [sync] (bionic-proposed) [7.1.0+17.10.20170605-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected cagibi [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gebabbel [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4+repack-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gstm [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-8.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gwenrename [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1~beta7-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected kgmailnotifier [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected kiconedit [source] (bionic-proposed) [4:4.4.0-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected mangonel [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected plasma-widget-redshift [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected qsource-highlight [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-0ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected tuxcards [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected cairo-clock [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gtetrinet [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.11-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected kgrab [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1-kde4.4.0-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected plasma-widget-makestatus [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected source-highlight-ide [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-0ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected genpo [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.8-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected kopete-plugin-thinklight [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected wally [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.5-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected kdesudo [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.2.4+repack-2ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected qlix [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.6-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6-cross (bionic-proposed/universe) [29ubuntu1 => 30ubuntu2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6-cross [sync] (bionic-proposed) [30ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted calibre [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.21.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lintian [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.81]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-greeter [sync] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.0+18.04.20180314.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted indicator-datetime [sync] (bionic-proposed) [15.10+17.10.20170829.2-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-did-you-mean [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbpp-seq (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-1 => 2.4.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbpp-seq [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mercurial (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.5.3-1ubuntu1 => 4.5.3-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mercurial [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.5.3-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpp-seq [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nqp (bionic-proposed/universe) [2018.02+dfsg-1 => 2018.03+dfsg-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nqp [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2018.03+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rakudo (bionic-proposed/universe) [2018.02.1-2 => 2018.03-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rakudo [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2018.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [27ubuntu1 => 28ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-6-cross-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [28ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: moarvm (bionic-proposed/universe) [2018.02+dfsg-1 => 2018.03+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted moarvm [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2018.03+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shelldap (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2 => 1.4.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shelldap [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0-2ubuntu1]
<jbicha> slangasek: I'm not sure what's in the autopkgtest image, but I blame software-properties-common > gir1.2-snapd-1 > libsnapd-glib1 > libsoup2.4-1 > glib-networking
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/0.96.24.24
<jbicha> it surprised me when all of that was pulled in to ubuntu-server
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-6-cross-ports [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [28ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dogtag-pki (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.6.0~beta2-1 => 10.6.0~beta2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dogtag-pki [sync] (bionic-proposed) [10.6.0~beta2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: budgie-welcome (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0 => 0.6.1] (personal-fossfreedom)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-6-cross-ports [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [28ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<slangasek> jbicha: thanks; I'll work with andyrock to see if those can be moved back out of software-properties-common
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libterm-readline-gnu-perl (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.35-3 => 1.35-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libterm-readline-gnu-perl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.35-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: man-db (bionic-proposed/main) [2.8.3-1 => 2.8.3-2] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbpp-seq [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-1]
<doko> jbicha: please restore the lintian delta to fix the armhf autopkg test
#ubuntu-release 2018-04-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (bionic-proposed/main) [2.5.81 => 2.5.81ubuntu1] (core)
<jbicha> thanks. done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-6-cross-ports [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [28ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hyantesite (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-2 => 1.3.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hyantesite [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-6-cross-ports [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [28ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: abcmidi (bionic-proposed/universe) [20180125-1 => 20180222-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted abcmidi [sync] (bionic-proposed) [20180222-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: matplotlib (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2ubuntu1 => 2.1.1-2ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
<slangasek> infinity: I was going to JFDI creating a team-named hint file so we could do away with the per-user hints, except I can't actually find where the current list is defined.  Since you committed revno 2923 on the hints, perhaps you have some clue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tifffile (bionic-proposed/universe) [20170929-1 => 20170929-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tifffile [source] (bionic-proposed) [20170929-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted matplotlib [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: booth (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-6 => 1.0-6ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted booth [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-6-cross-ports [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [28ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-6-cross-ports [i386] (bionic-proposed) [28ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-6-cross-ports [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [28ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-6-cross-ports [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [28ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted budgie-welcome [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lintian [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.81ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.0-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted man-db [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.3-2]
<doko> slangasek: matplotlib: where did you find the distuils usage?
<doko> what does it mean, when a passing autopkg test has it's log file missing?
<doko> that smells like an autopkg test issue. the other archs start testing two months later
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbpp-seq (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-1 => 2.4.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbpp-seq [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: soundconverter (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1 => 3.0.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted soundconverter [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-certbot-dns-cloudflare (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-1 => 0.23.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-certbot-dns-digitalocean (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-1 => 0.23.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-certbot-dns-cloudflare [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.23.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-certbot-dns-dnsimple (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-1 => 0.23.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-certbot-dns-digitalocean [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.23.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-certbot-dns-google (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-1 => 0.23.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-certbot-dns-rfc2136 (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.22.0-1 => 0.23.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-certbot-dns-dnsimple [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.23.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-certbot-dns-rfc2136 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.23.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-certbot-dns-google [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.23.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: syslog-ng-incubator (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-5build1 => 0.6.2-0.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-policy (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.4.0 => 4.1.4.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-policy [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: javatools (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.63 => 0.63ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted syslog-ng-incubator [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.2-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libinstpatch (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-6 => 1.0.0-7] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted javatools [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.63ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libinstpatch [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aseba-plugin-blockly (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [20180211+git-1 => 20180211+git-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aseba-plugin-blockly [sync] (bionic-proposed) [20180211+git-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wordpress (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.9.4+dfsg-1 => 4.9.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell-extension-suspend-button (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~git20171025-1 => 0~git20171025-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell-extension-suspend-button [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0~git20171025-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: request-tracker4 (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.4.2-1 => 4.4.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wordpress [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.9.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aseba-plugin-blockly [amd64] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [20180211+git-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted request-tracker4 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ca-certificates-java (bionic-proposed/main) [20170930 => 20170930ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aseba-plugin-blockly [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [20180211+git-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ca-certificates-java [source] (bionic-proposed) [20170930ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bombono-dvd (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-0ubuntu14 => 1.2.2-0ubuntu15] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bombono-dvd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2-0ubuntu15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbpp-popgen (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-1 => 2.4.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbpp-phyl-omics (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-1 => 2.4.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbpp-phyl-omics [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbpp-popgen [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpp-popgen [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpp-seq-omics [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: edubuntu-meta (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.12.7 => 15.12.8] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbpp-seq-omics [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: d-shlibs (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.81 => 0.82] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted d-shlibs [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.82]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: etl (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.04.19-1.1 => 1.2.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted etl [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: synfig (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1build6 => 1.2.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: synfigstudio (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1build1 => 1.2.1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted synfig [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted synfigstudio [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted edubuntu-meta [source] (bionic-proposed) [15.12.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: java-common (bionic-proposed/main) [0.62ubuntu2 => 0.63ubuntu1~02] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted java-common [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.63ubuntu1~02]
<doko> tdaitx, slangasek: ^^^ and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/java-common/+bug/1762175  want to see the autopkg test results
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1762175 in java-common (Ubuntu) "keep java-common pointing to OpenJDK in -proposed" [Undecided,New]
<doko> tjaalton: ^^^that might affect your dogtag-pki upload in -proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: edubuntu-meta (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.12.8 => 15.12.9] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: synfig (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.2.1-0ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted edubuntu-meta [source] (bionic-proposed) [15.12.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted synfig [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: synfig (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.2.1-0ubuntu3] (ubuntustudio)
<mhatta> Hello
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted synfig [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synfig [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synfig [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synfig [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synfig [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synfig [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synfig [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dtv-scan-tables (bionic-proposed/universe) [0+git20170425.fb5fe05-1 => 0+git20171226.07b18ec-1] (mythbuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-lvm (bionic-proposed/main) [122 => 123] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted synfig [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted synfig [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted synfig [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted synfig [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted synfig [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted synfig [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: botan (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-4 => 2.4.0-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted botan [sync] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmake (bionic-proposed/main) [3.10.2-1build1 => 3.10.2-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cmake [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.10.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: octave (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1build1 => 4.2.2-1build1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted octave [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.2.2-1build1.1]
<tsimonq2> Hello mhatta.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: i2p (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.32-2 => 0.9.33-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted i2p [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.33-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: synfigstudio (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.2.1-0ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted synfigstudio [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: synfigstudio (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-0ubuntu2 => 1.2.1-0ubuntu3] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted synfigstudio [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3]
<tjaalton> doko: I need to force jdk8 anyway..
<tjaalton> oh, ftbfs
<doko> ok, then I hope you are not affected
<doko> tsimonq2, mhatta: your i2p upload ftbfs
<tsimonq2> doko: ack
<doko> tsimonq2: not that java defaults in -proposed is pointing to java10
<doko> note even
<tsimonq2> doko: ack++
<doko> tsimonq2: please could you have a look at https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/k/kdelibs4support/20180408_163316_c5cb1@/log.gz ?
<doko> that looks unrelated to the java change
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ping ^^^
<doko> hmm, race condition, retried
<doko> mwhudson: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/g/ganeti/bionic/i386
<doko> ahh, no that is a juliank: ^^^
<doko> but that is: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/golang-1.10/1.10.1-1ubuntu1/+build/14521549
<doko> jamespage: neutron needs a python3-neutron package (as in Debian), bionic only has a python-neutron package
<doko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/neutron/+bug/1762216
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1762216 in neutron (Ubuntu) "neutron needs to build a python3-neutron package" [Undecided,New]
<juliank> doko: I certainly did not break it, I only enabled tests during build. No idea what's wrong.
<juliank> Needs more investigation
<slangasek> doko: matplotlib was filed as Debian bug #894502
<ubot5`> Debian bug 894502 in python3-matplotlib "python3-matplotlib: Missing distutils dependency" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/894502
<slangasek> doko: and it caused some other package's autopkgtests to fail, I don't recall now which - maybe pyfai?
<slangasek> doko: otoh pyfai autopkgtests apparently still fail w/ new matplotlib, so...
<doko> slangasek: it is fixed, I can look at pyfai
<doko> slangasek: yes, and it was fixed in Ubuntu
<doko> hmm, pyfai tests succeed ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yorick (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.04+dfsg1-7 => 2.2.04+dfsg1-9] (edubuntu) (sync)
<jbicha> slangasek: did you see that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memkind/1.7.0-0ubuntu1 needs jemalloc from experimental which would require a transition?
<jbicha> https://release.debian.org/transitions/html/auto-jemalloc.html
<doko> yeah, I didn't want to sync that either ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: botan (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-5 => 2.4.0-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted botan [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-5ubuntu1]
<doko> Laney, slangasek: the gnome-shell-pomodoro and sl-modem autopkg tests are definitely in limbo ...
<slangasek> jbicha: yes.  memkind has some third-party interest which is why I did the last two uploads; I've confirmed that the current one /would/ build with new jemalloc, whereas the previous one would still ftbfs
<slangasek> jbicha: zero expectation that we do the jemalloc transition for 18.04
<slangasek> doko: your synfig version left a dep from synfig-dbg to NBS libsynfig0v5; fixing/uploading now
<slangasek> doko: and the pyfai tests failing with pocl-related errors is something new, that's definitely not how they were failing before
<mwhudson> doko: i have a fix for golang-1.10 was waiting for upstream to comment but they haven't so i'll just upload it asap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: synfig (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-0ubuntu3 => 1.2.1-0ubuntu4] (ubuntustudio)
<doko> slangasek: fixed synfig
<doko> slangasek: please could you give me a pointer about pyfai?
<doko> mwhudson: ta
<slangasek> doko: I don't know what the current pyfai failures mean.  The only ones I had seen were about the transitive dep on python3-distutils, which you and I both tried to fix differently.  The failures now are new.
<doko> I am confused
<slangasek> actually, hang on
<slangasek> pyfai/amd64, pyfai/i386 are always-failed
<slangasek> the regressions are on ppc64el and s390x which wouldn't have pocl anyawy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: matplotlib (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2ubuntu2 => 2.1.1-2ubuntu3] (ubuntustudio)
<slangasek> and... 0.15.0+dfsg1-1 dropped those archs?
<slangasek> so, ok; the pocl failures are something different than before, but pyfai test failures can be completely ignored at this point
<doko> pocl is a different thing
<doko> me and ginggs are working on that
<slangasek> I'm talking about the pocl failures in the pyfai test logs
<slangasek> but I'm talking about them to say they don't matter, so.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-marked-man (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1 => 0.3.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-marked-man [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: language-selector (bionic-proposed/main) [0.186 => 0.187] (core, personal-gunnarhj)
<mwhudson> doko: uploading now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-1.10 (bionic-proposed/main) [1.10.1-1ubuntu1 => 1.10.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-1.10 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.10.1-1ubuntu2]
#ubuntu-release 2019-04-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intel-mediasdk [source] (disco-proposed) [18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: intel-mediasdk [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted intel-mediasdk [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntukylin-wallpapers [amd64] (disco-proposed) [19.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted waylandpp [source] (disco-proposed) [0.2.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: waylandpp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: waylandpp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: waylandpp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: waylandpp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: waylandpp [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: waylandpp [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8 (bionic-proposed/main) [8.2.0-1ubuntu2~18.04 => 8.3.0-4ubuntu1~18.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7 (bionic-proposed/main) [7.3.0-27ubuntu1~18.04 => 7.4.0-1ubuntu1~18.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7 (cosmic-proposed/main) [7.3.0-29ubuntu1 => 7.4.0-1ubuntu1~18.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-bayespy (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.17-1 => 0.5.18-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-bayespy [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.5.18-1]
<Laney> request.cgi seems broken, looking into it ...
<ginggs> Laney: thanks!
<Laney> going to try restarting rabbitmq, shouldn't lose any requests but sorry if it does
<Laney> ok that seems to have worked
<Laney> :<
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (disco-proposed/main) [2.11.0 => 2.11.0ubuntu1] (core)
<rbalint> please use the second lintian upload, it fixes a minor typo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glibc (disco-proposed/main) [2.29-0ubuntu1 => 2.29-0ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (disco-proposed/main) [2.11.0 => 2.11.0ubuntu1] (core)
<apw> rbalint, ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lintian [source] (disco-proposed) [2.11.0ubuntu1]
<apw> rbalint, ^ even
<rbalint> infinity, could you please take a look at LP: #1822341 again? maybe on the seed merges as well?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1822341 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[FFE][SRU] Please add ubuntu-wsl binary package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822341
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dovecot (disco-proposed/main) [1:2.3.4.1-1ubuntu1 => 1:2.3.4.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: autopkgtest (disco-proposed/main) [5.10 => 5.10ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: samba (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:4.8.4+dfsg-2ubuntu2.1 => 2:4.8.4+dfsg-2ubuntu2.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: samba (bionic-proposed/main) [2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.7 => 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.8] (core)
<rbalint> LP: #1821924 breaks upgrades to cosmic and soon to disco, can we handle it as release critical?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1821924 in lxd (Ubuntu) "LXD Deb->snap transition fails in WSL due to snap command not working (yet)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821924
<cpaelzer> rbasak: could you review and merge https://code.launchpad.net/~paelzer/britney/hints-ubuntu-xenial-i386-libreoffice/+merge/365333 which belongs to the 1815665 SRU that you have taken a look - or does the SRU Team split such MP work on the assigned SRU days as well?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgsm (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.18-1 => 1.0.18-2] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.4.0-1ubuntu1~18.10]
<rbalint> sil2100, could you please mir wslu to all stable releases?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (bionic-proposed/main) [1.417 => 1.417.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (xenial-proposed/main) [1.361.2 => 1.361.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.425 => 1.425.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7 [source] (bionic-proposed) [7.4.0-1ubuntu1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.34.19 => 1.34.20] (core)
<sil2100> rbalint: hey! What is the MIR bug for those?
<sil2100> (I mean, for it)
<rbalint> sil2100, LP: #1820769
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1820769 in wslu (Ubuntu) "[MIR] wslu" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1820769
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-control-center (disco-proposed/universe) [15.04.0+19.04.20190209-0ubuntu2 => 15.04.0+19.04.20190209-0ubuntu3] (mythbuntu, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.34.20]
<sil2100> rbalint: ok, since the package is basically identical in all the series, let me promote in a moment
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted autopkgtest [source] (disco-proposed) [5.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-control-center [source] (disco-proposed) [15.04.0+19.04.20190209-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgsm [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.0.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8 [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.0-4ubuntu1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-wallpapers (disco-proposed/main) [19.04.1-0ubuntu1 => 19.04.2-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.33.1~16.04.4 => 1.33.1~16.04.5] (core)
<sil2100> rbalint: should be done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.33.1~14.04.4 => 1.33.1~14.04.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected glibc [source] (disco-proposed) [2.29-0ubuntu2]
<stgraber> infinity: any chance you can let LXC 2.0.11 in xenial-proposed? been sitting for a while and I've got people nagging me :)
<infinity> stgraber: This has two CVEs referenced.  Should it maybe not go through a security PPA?
<infinity> stgraber: Oh, or maybe because we never shipped that CVE in the first place, we win? :P
<stgraber> infinity: no, the first CVE is actually a runc CVE that we decided to mitigate a bit too despite not being considered a security issue for us (we don't consider privcontainers rootsafe) and the second CVE only applied to 2.0.9 which we never uploaded :)
<stgraber> so yeah, skipping 2.0.9 saved us a round of security uploads back then, was convenient :)
<infinity> Excellent.  Should skip more often!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.11-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<stgraber> infinity: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-iscsi (disco-proposed/main) [2.0.874-5ubuntu14 => 2.0.874-5ubuntu15] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (disco-proposed/main) [2.574 => 2.575] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dovecot [source] (disco-proposed) [1:2.3.4.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-wallpapers [source] (disco-proposed) [19.04.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-iscsi [source] (disco-proposed) [2.0.874-5ubuntu15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-wallpapers [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [19.04.2-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (disco-proposed/main) [145 => 146] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-wallpapers [amd64] (disco-proposed) [19.04.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu [source] (disco-proposed) [146]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.47-0ubuntu0.18.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.47-0ubuntu0.18.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.47-0ubuntu0.18.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1.47-0ubuntu0.16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [armhf] (xenial-proposed) [1.47-0ubuntu0.16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [powerpc] (xenial-proposed) [1.47-0ubuntu0.16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [s390x] (xenial-proposed) [1.47-0ubuntu0.16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.47-0ubuntu0.18.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.47-0ubuntu0.18.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [i386] (xenial-proposed) [1.47-0ubuntu0.16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.47-0ubuntu0.18.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [1.47-0ubuntu0.16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snapd-glib [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [1.47-0ubuntu0.16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (disco-proposed/main) [3:15.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 3:15.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (disco-proposed/main) [1.430 => 1.431] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rust-cbindgen (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1 => 0.8.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rust-cbindgen [source] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1build1]
<Ukikie> Hmm, I got an email saying that znc is stuck in -proposed but the link contained shows that there's nothing specific holding it back.  I sync'd it as it was a minimal change that fixed a couple CVEs, can anyone tell me what's up?
<mwhudson> Ukikie: from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/disco/update_output.txt, looks like znc-backlog becomes uninstallable?
<mwhudson> maybe needs to be rebuilt?
<mwhudson> znc (>= 1.7.2-1), znc (<< 1.7.2-1.~) why would you do that
<Ukikie> Wooow, yeah I just saw that too..
<mwhudson>   * Relax dependency on znc.
<mwhudson>     Allow binNMU version to change, but not actual NMUs (since those
<mwhudson>     might change the ABI). (Closes: #916764)
<mwhudson> errrrrr
<mwhudson> Ukikie: anyway no-change rebuild should fix it
<Ukikie> Indeed.
<Ukikie> Debian #916764
<ubot5`> Debian bug 916764 in znc-backlog "znc-backlog: overly strict dependency on znc?" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/916764
<mwhudson> also https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=917222
<ubot5`> Debian bug 917222 in znc "znc: please provide a znc-plugin-$version that external plugins can depend on" [Wishlist,Open]
<mwhudson> Ukikie: can you do that yourself?
<Ukikie> mwhudson: API says yes.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: znc-backlog (disco-proposed/universe) [0.20180824-1build1 => 0.20180824-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted znc-backlog [source] (disco-proposed) [0.20180824-1build2]
<Ukikie> mwhudson: Thanks for pointing out the update output!
<mwhudson> Ukikie: i'm just glad it was easy to understand this time :)
#ubuntu-release 2019-04-02
<Ukikie> Hah, all migrated now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pip (disco-proposed/universe) [18.1-4 => 18.1-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pip [sync] (disco-proposed) [18.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9-cross (disco-proposed/main) [4ubuntu1 => 4ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross (disco-proposed/main) [27ubuntu1 => 27ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9-cross-ports (disco-proposed/universe) [3ubuntu1 => 3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9-cross-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross-ports (disco-proposed/universe) [20ubuntu1 => 20ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted waylandpp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted waylandpp [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted waylandpp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted waylandpp [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted waylandpp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted waylandpp [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.5-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [20ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross [source] (disco-proposed) [27ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9-cross [source] (disco-proposed) [4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (disco-proposed/main) [2.32-7ubuntu1 => 2.32-7ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [source] (disco-proposed) [2.32-7ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (disco-proposed/main) [2.20.10-0ubuntu23 => 2.20.10-0ubuntu24] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfce4-screenshooter (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.4-0ubuntu1 => 1.9.5-1] (ubuntustudio, xubuntu) (sync)
<Ukikie> ↑ That is a very minor bugfix release, denotes: "Panel plugin: allow it to save files (bug #15187)" - https://mail.xfce.org/pipermail/xfce-announce/2019-March/000678.html
<ubot5`> bug 15187 in k3b (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15187
<Ukikie> Xfce bug #15187
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nfs-utils (disco-proposed/main) [1:1.3.4-2.3ubuntu2 => 1:1.3.4-2.3ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (disco-proposed/main) [2.32-7ubuntu2 => 2.32-7ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [source] (disco-proposed) [2.32-7ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libaio (bionic-proposed/main) [0.3.110-5 => 0.3.110-5ubuntu0.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (disco-proposed/main) [2.32-7ubuntu3 => 2.32-7ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [source] (disco-proposed) [2.32-7ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: python-pynvml (disco-proposed/primary) [7.352.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (bionic-proposed/main) [2.30-21ubuntu1~18.04 => 2.30-21ubuntu1~18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.31.1-6ubuntu1 => 2.31.1-6ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9 (disco-proposed/main) [9-20190321-1ubuntu1 => 9-20190402-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9 [source] (disco-proposed) [9-20190402-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eclipse-titan (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.3.1-1build1 => 6.3.1-1build1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: javatools (disco-proposed/universe) [0.72.6ubuntu1 => 0.72.7] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted javatools [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.72.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross-ports (disco-proposed/universe) [20ubuntu2 => 20ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [20ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: boinc (disco-proposed/universe) [7.14.2+dfsg-2 => 7.14.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mariadb-10.3 (disco-proposed/universe) [1:10.3.13-1 => 1:10.3.13-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libayatana-indicator (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-2 => 0.6.2-3] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted boinc [sync] (disco-proposed) [7.14.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keyutils (disco-proposed/main) [1.6-5 => 1.6-6] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mariadb-10.3 [sync] (disco-proposed) [1:10.3.13-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxml-twig-perl (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.50-1 => 1:3.50-1.1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: translate-toolkit (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-2 => 2.3.1-3] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: progress-linux-metapackages (disco-proposed/universe) [20190225-3 => 20190225-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted progress-linux-metapackages [sync] (disco-proposed) [20190225-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimagequant (disco-proposed/main) [2.12.2-1 => 2.12.2-1.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-characters (disco-proposed/main) [3.32.0-1 => 3.32.0-2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.31.1-6ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.30-21ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libaio [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.110-5ubuntu0.1]
<acheronuk> sil2100 or other release team: can you take another look at LP: #1821091
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1821091 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Qt 5.12.2 update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821091
<acheronuk> reverse deps of private -dev/ABI are built. There is a new source package as pyqt5 split some things out
<acheronuk> I could let tests run for the PPA, but given time is short I am not sure if that is wise
<sil2100> acheronuk: let me take a look
<acheronuk> mitya57: should this land, we would have until final freeze to fix issue and get through proposed migration. do you feel confident we can do that?
<acheronuk> this is in my mind quite 'tight'
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-8 (disco-proposed/main) [1:8-1ubuntu1 => 1:8-2] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9-cross-ports (disco-proposed/universe) [3ubuntu2 => 3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9-cross (disco-proposed/main) [4ubuntu2 => 4ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9-cross-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9-cross [source] (disco-proposed) [4ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-8 [sync] (disco-proposed) [1:8-2]
<mitya57> acheronuk: It is difficult to say anything without looking at the autopkgtest results. But if we publish it to proposed and then something wrong happens, we can just delete the packages from proposed before release.
<acheronuk> I think that is the only practical way to go
<acheronuk> mitya57: FFe acked in the bug, and Łukasz seems to agree that landing soonest then ffixingin place would give things the best chance
<acheronuk> sil2100: ticket publishing it seems. I assume pyqt5webengine will land in the new queue as a result of that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ggcov [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9+20190314-0ubuntu0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ggcov [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9+20190314-0ubuntu0.1]
<doko> apw, sforshee: ping about failing linux autopkg tests, one week old
<sil2100> acheronuk: ACK
<acheronuk> sil2100: thanks. 1st attempt at publishing failed due to the new source. we will likely have to remove from the ticket and retry. the manually put that in the new queue
<acheronuk> that may take a short while
<juliank> sil2100: i was looking at getting aptdaemon into disco release, it's stuck in proposed due to (almsot always, but now less) failing autopkgtest.
<juliank> I tried to add hints myself, but failed to find my checkout
<juliank> Instead I ended up finding my version regression script
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ggcov (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-20 => 0.9+20190314-0ubuntu1~18.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ggcov (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9-21 => 0.9+20190314-0ubuntu1~18.10] (no packageset)
<Laney> juliank: bumped it for you
<juliank> thanks Laney
<Laney> would be nice to fix those though ...
<juliank> Laney: hey at least we're down from 17 to 15 or something like that
<Laney> or remove aptdaemon completely :>
<juliank> Well, that was the goal right, that's why nobody bothers fixing it
<Laney> yeah, that
<juliank> Laney: I thought about just marking the remaining failing tests as expected failures or something so we at least can fix things easily without breaking morew stuff
<Laney> at least some of them look like pk is missing
<juliank> Laney: right, most of that is I think testing pkcompat layer / old packagekit api, in that one file
<juliank> that one should go away
<Laney> so, sure, someone could look and do whatever is best
<Laney> pep8 failure is probably fixable ;-)
<juliank> that only leaves 5 "real" failures
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ggcov [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9+20190314-0ubuntu1~18.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ggcov [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9+20190314-0ubuntu1~18.04]
<amurray> juliank: can you share the details of your version regression script? I want to try and make sure that our security updates maintain the upgrade path
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross-ports (disco-proposed/universe) [24ubuntu1 => 24ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross (disco-proposed/universe) [30ubuntu1 => 30ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [24ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross [source] (disco-proposed) [30ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eclipse-titan [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.3.1-1build1.1]
<juliank> amurray: nothing magic: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W2bd6pJ334/
<juliank> check Packages file for old release, new release (merging all pockets, pikcing the highest version)
<juliank> and then simply compare versions in old vs those in new
<juliank> + the proposed check to see if there's something fixing it in proposed
<amurray> juliank: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: openjdk-11 (disco-proposed/primary) [11.0.3+5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: akonadi (disco-proposed/universe) [4:18.12.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:18.12.3-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: analitza (disco-proposed/universe) [4:18.12.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:18.12.3-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: calibre (disco-proposed/universe) [3.39.1+dfsg-2 => 3.39.1+dfsg-2build1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dde-qt5integration (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.7.2-1 => 0.3.7.2-1build1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.22-1 => 1.1.22-1ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dtkwidget (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.9.16-1 => 2.0.9.16-1build1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcin (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.8+dfsg1-1 => 2.8.8+dfsg1-1build1] (input-methods) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hime (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.10+git20170427+dfsg1-3build3 => 0.9.10+git20170427+dfsg1-3build4] (input-methods) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwin (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3.2-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.3.2-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfm-qt (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.14.1-0ubuntu2] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libqtxdg (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.3.1-0ubuntu2] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gammaray (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-2.1build3 => 2.9.0-2.1ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kmymoney (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.3-2build1 => 5.0.3-2build2] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxqt-build-tools (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-0ubuntu1 => 0.6.0-2ubuntu1] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxqt-qtplugin (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-0ubuntu2 => 0.14.0-0ubuntu3] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maliit-framework (disco-proposed/universe) [0.99.1+git20151118+62bd54b-0ubuntu21 => 0.99.1+git20151118+62bd54b-0ubuntu22] (ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hedgewars (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.25-5 => 0.9.25-5build1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fcitx-qt5 (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-2build1 => 1.2.3-2build2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kxmlgui (disco-proposed/universe) [5.56.0-0ubuntu1 => 5.56.0-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openorienteering-mapper (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1build1 => 0.8.4-1build2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyqt5 (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3+dfsg-1build1 => 5.12.1+dfsg-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pythonqt (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2-10build3 => 3.2-10ubuntu1] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qt3d-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3+dfsg-2 => 5.12.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qt5ct (disco-proposed/universe) [0.37-1 => 0.37-1build1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtav (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.0+ds-5build2 => 1.12.0+ds-5build3] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtconnectivity-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtcreator (disco-proposed/universe) [4.8.1-2 => 4.8.1-2build1] (qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtcurve (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9-2build2 => 1.9-2build3] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-integration (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.15.3-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtcharts-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtdeclarative-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-3 => 5.12.2-2] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtgamepad-everywhere-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtbase-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3+dfsg-5ubuntu1 => 5.12.2+dfsg-2] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-1 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtlocation-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3+dfsg-2 => 5.12.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtquickcontrols-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3+dfsg-2 => 5.12.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtmultimedia-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-3 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtsensors-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtimageformats-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtscript-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3+dfsg-2 => 5.12.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dde-qt5integration [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.3.7.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.1.22-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dtkwidget [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.0.9.16-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hedgewars [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.9.25-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtserialbus-everywhere-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtstyleplugins-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-2ubuntu4 => 5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-2ubuntu5] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtsvg-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qttools-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-4 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qttranslations-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gammaray [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.9.0-2.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtserialport-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtwayland-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtwebchannel-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtwebkit-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.212.0~alpha2-21ubuntu1 => 5.212.0~alpha2-22] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtwebsockets-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-5 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtwebview-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtspeech-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtwebengine-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3+dfsg-2build1 => 5.12.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telegram-desktop (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.11-1 => 1.5.11-1build1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uim (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.8.8-3build2 => 1:1.8.8-3build3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openorienteering-mapper [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.8.4-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtx11extras-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: skrooge (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.0-1 => 2.18.0-1build1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xdg-desktop-portal-kde (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.15.3-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-2 => 5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (disco-proposed) [3:15.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telegram-desktop [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.5.11-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uim [sync] (disco-proposed) [1:1.8.8-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: texmaker (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.3-1 => 5.0.3-1build1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted texmaker [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.0.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nfs-utils [source] (disco-proposed) [1:1.3.4-2.3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qt5ct [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.37-1build1]
<sforshee> doko: the linux adt failures are caused by apparmor, bug 1821920
<ubot5`> bug 1821920 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "apparmor-profiles installs the chromium-browser profile but not the abstraction" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821920
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: pyqt5webengine (disco-proposed/primary) [5.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3+dfsg-2 => 5.12.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
<acheronuk> sil2100: ^^ pyqt5webengine now in New queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected openjdk-11 [source] (disco-proposed) [11.0.3+5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-lts (disco-proposed/main) [11.0.3+4-2ubuntu1 => 11.0.3+5-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjdk-lts [source] (disco-proposed) [11.0.3+5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: multipath-tools (disco-proposed/main) [0.7.4-2ubuntu6 => 0.7.4-2ubuntu7] (core)
<xnox> sforshee, apw, doko: no, that is incorrect. gcc should only ever trigger the rebuild test, and not the regression-test-suite test.
<apw> sforshee, does this kernel have xnox's changes on it ?
<xnox> sforshee, apw, doko: the rebuild test is sucessful with the new toolchain, and thus should result in a green result, and let gcc-7/8 migrate
<xnox> apw, i don't believe it does. but i can double check.
<sforshee> apw: no it doesn't
<xnox> rebuild              PASS
<sforshee> xnox: yes that's the way it should be working soon. But right now the result is red because of a qrt apparmor test failure
<xnox> and the ubuntu-regression-suite goes on to try to run, because currently linux/linux-meta are all up to date.
<xnox> sforshee, right, it there was a new kernel in proposed, it would be failing with "source doesn't match running kernel" instead.
<sforshee> xnox: I'm not planning on uploading a new kernel until Friday since kernel freeze is Thursday
<sforshee> but if there's no other way around this issue I guess I can
<xnox> in that case, apw can you please hint skip-test gcc-7 gcc-8 with versions in proposed? i've checked that the rebuild test is PASS in linux, across all the triggered-by gcc test cases on all arches.
<apw> xnox, we are the only failure then ?
<xnox> apw, for gcc-7 and gcc-8 yes.
<xnox> not the only failure for: python3-defaults, binutils
<xnox> sforshee, apw - given that apparmor 2.13.2-9ubuntu2 is busted, can the regression-test-suite somehow mark the tests XFAIL with that version of apparmor?
<sforshee> xnox: I don't think we have an easy way to do that currently, though I was also just thinking that we might want something along those lines
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (cosmic-proposed/main) [3:14.0.2-0ubuntu1 => 3:14.0.2-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (bionic-proposed/main) [3:13.0.1-0ubuntu4 => 3:13.0.1-0ubuntu5] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-notifier (disco-proposed/main) [3.192.15 => 3.192.16] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: freecad (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18~pre1+dfsg1-5 => 0.18+dfsg1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freecad [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.18+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-iscsi (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.0.874-5ubuntu9.3 => 2.0.874-5ubuntu9.4] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<cpaelzer> is someone around that could remove the (long) failed SRU on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pymacaroons/+bug/1735160 ?
<cpaelzer> in particular that is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pymacaroons/0.12.0-1~ubuntu16.04.1
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1735160 in py-macaroon-bakery (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] Please backport python3-macaroonbakery 0.0.6-1 [universe] from bionic" [Undecided,In progress]
<cpaelzer> rbasak: ^^ FYI - I think most AAs that can do so would be around here
<rbasak> o/
<rbasak> The other question being: after a deletion, should we be using a +really to SRU "behind" the newer version that got deleted? I suspect yes, but I'm aware that it's possible for us to do without it, which would work for everyone who didn't test proposed and would need manual intervention for those that did.
<apw> rbasak, how far did it get
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libapache2-mod-auth-mellon (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.14.0-1ubuntu0.1 => 0.14.0-1ubuntu0.2] (ubuntu-server)
<apw> rbasak, if it only got to proposed, then we can delete just delete it
<rbasak> Only to proposed AIUI. cpaelzer is that accurate?
<cpaelzer> yes only to proposed
<cpaelzer> see the linked bug
<cpaelzer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pymacaroons
<cpaelzer> shows the "bad" 0.12 version only in proposed
<cpaelzer> it never made it out of it
<cpaelzer> apw ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rails (disco-proposed/universe) [2:5.2.2+dfsg-6 => 2:5.2.2+dfsg-6ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rails [sync] (disco-proposed) [2:5.2.2+dfsg-6ubuntu1]
<rbasak> LocutusOfBorg: ^ ah. I was just about to send an email about that.
<LocutusOfBorg> rbasak, I'm not even sure it fixes the issue tbh
<LocutusOfBorg> the bileto was giving errors, not sure why
<LocutusOfBorg> and also, disabling that everywhere seems an overkill, so if you want to paste the email content, I might be happy to read it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-iscsi (bionic-proposed/main) [2.0.874-5ubuntu2.6 => 2.0.874-5ubuntu2.7] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.24.4-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.4-0ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjdk-lts (disco-proposed/main) [11.0.3+5-1ubuntu1 => 11.0.3+5-1ubuntu2] (core)
<rbalint> RAOF, bdmurray, please release u-u to bionic and cosmic in today's sru cycle if possible
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjdk-lts [source] (disco-proposed) [11.0.3+5-1ubuntu2]
<acheronuk> sil2100: do you think you will be able get to the Qt queued things before you go EOD?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9-cross-ports (disco-proposed/universe) [3ubuntu3 => 3ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9-cross-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [3ubuntu4]
<sil2100> acheronuk: did they publish?
<LocutusOfBorg> sil2100, they are in unapproved queue
<LocutusOfBorg> (don't ask me why they did end up there)
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: they're there since we're in freeze, as we always do after BetaFreeze
<sil2100> Ok, thanks
<sil2100> Looking
<LocutusOfBorg> usually bilet publish bypass that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyqt5webengine [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted akonadi [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:18.12.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted calibre [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.39.1+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hime [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.9.10+git20170427+dfsg1-3build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kwin [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.3.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfm-qt [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.14.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxqt-build-tools [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maliit-framework [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.99.1+git20151118+62bd54b-0ubuntu22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5 [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pythonqt [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.2-10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted analitza [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:18.12.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcin [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.8.8+dfsg1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kxmlgui [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.56.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxqt-qtplugin [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtav [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.12.0+ds-5build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtcharts-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtcreator [sync] (disco-proposed) [4.8.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fcitx-qt5 [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.2.3-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libqtxdg [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.3.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qt3d-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtconnectivity-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtdeclarative-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kmymoney [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.0.3-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-integration [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.15.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtcurve [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.9-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtgamepad-everywhere-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtimageformats-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtmultimedia-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtquickcontrols-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtscript-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtserialbus-everywhere-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtspeech-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtsvg-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qttranslations-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtwayland-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtsensors-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtstyleplugins-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-2ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtwebengine-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtwebsockets-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtx11extras-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted skrooge [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.18.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtlocation-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtserialport-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtwebchannel-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtwebview-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xdg-desktop-portal-kde [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.15.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtwebkit-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.212.0~alpha2-22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qttools-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2-1]
<acheronuk> sil2100: yeah. sorry. I wasn't clear earlier
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.20.10-0ubuntu13.2 => 2.20.10-0ubuntu13.3] (core)
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, it was never meant to bypass things.
<xnox> when it did, it was buggy.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qgis (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4.6+dfsg-1 => 3.4.6+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qgis [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.4.6+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (disco-proposed/main) [1.430 => 1.431] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nfs-utils (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:1.3.4-2.2ubuntu3 => 1:1.3.4-2.2ubuntu3.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (bionic-proposed/main) [3.22.30-1ubuntu2 => 3.22.30-1ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, nobody said that, of course! even bypassing new queue through bileto is bad (if it still works)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nfs-utils (bionic-proposed/main) [1:1.3.4-2.1ubuntu5 => 1:1.3.4-2.1ubuntu5.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-rails-assets-perfect-scrollbar (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1 => 1.4.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-rails-assets-perfect-scrollbar [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
<bdmurray> cyphermox: it looks like you only verified 1 of the three test cases in bug 564853
<ubot5`> bug 564853 in grub2-signed (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Spurious conffile prompts for /etc/default/grub" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564853
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager (disco-proposed/main) [1.16.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.16.0-0ubuntu2] (desktop-core)
<cyphermox> bdmurray: err, no; I tested forcing to get a prompt, and the two different ways you normally should have had one and now won't.
<bdmurray> "the changes that previously triggered a conffile prompt now no longer do;"
<bdmurray> that's only one (okay two) right?
<cyphermox> bdmurray: I'm not sure I follow what you mean
<cyphermox> there are three different cases; one is maas-deployed, that's how I was deploying the systems to begin with
<cyphermox> there's people changing /etc/default/grub and triggering debconf prompts; I did this as well
<cyphermox> and you can further muck with the files to reproduce the case where you /should/ be getting a prompt (ie. we changed our default settings)
<xnox> cyphermox, i see three test-cases on the bug; i see you verifying testcases 2 & 3. based on comment on the bug. The "there's people changing /etc/default/grub and triggering debconf prompts; I did this as well" is not mentioned in the launchpad bug comment, but well, if people are still prompted on manual changes, everything is good.
<bdmurray> cyphermox: okay that just wasn't clear to me from the compound(?) sentence
 * xnox agrees with bdmurray 
<cyphermox> xnox: are you seeing something that would indicate this isn't working as expected?
<xnox> cyphermox, i don't see anything that would indicate there is anything broken. it's just based on launchpad comments alone, it was not obvious if you did test case #1 or not (i.e. manual change = still shown a prompt) that's all. but irc logs cleared that up.
<cyphermox> xnox: acl
<cyphermox> *ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-hangouts-chat (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.5-1 => 0.0.5-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-hangouts-chat [source] (disco-proposed) [0.0.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-hangouts-chat [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.5-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: im-config (disco-proposed/main) [0.38-1ubuntu1 => 0.38-1ubuntu2] (desktop-core, input-methods, personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.12.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.12.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.12.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.12.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.12.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.12.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pbgenomicconsensus (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-1ubuntu1 => 2.3.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pbgenomicconsensus [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yabasic (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.82.0-1 => 1:2.82.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yabasic [sync] (disco-proposed) [1:2.82.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: doublecmd (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1 => 0.9.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted doublecmd [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibm-java80 [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.5.30-0ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> ahasenack: Does bug 1778322 not need fixing in disco for samba?
<ubot5`> bug 1778322 in samba (Ubuntu) "gvfs-smb-browse can't browse samba/smb tree" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778322
<ahasenack> bdmurray: no
<ahasenack> disco is fine, gvfs is using the func there
<ahasenack> it was added in the 4.8.x series, and cosmic just missed it
<ahasenack> bdmurray: "Checking for function "smbc_setOptionProtocols" with dependency smbclient: YES"
<ahasenack> in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/415424052/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-amd64.gvfs_1.40.0-1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<bdmurray> ahasenack: Okay and what about overriding client min / max protocol in the conf file?
<ahasenack> bdmurray: the func call wins, and gvfs makes that call just when browsing the network
<ahasenack> it's a quick downgrade for that purpose
<ahasenack> i.e., it's when the "url" is just "smb:///"
<ahasenack> then you find the machine, click to connect, and smb.conf is then used fully
<ahasenack> it will likely connect using smb3.11 even
<bdmurray> ahasenack: okay that's less scary, could you update the bug a bit?
<ahasenack> sure
<ahasenack> bdmurray: in a comment, or in the description?
<ahasenack> [other info]
<ahasenack> ?
<bdmurray> other info seems fine
<ahasenack> I can even update the test case to run "smbstatus" after clicking on a machine, and check if it's using protocol > smb1
<ahasenack> ok, will do after this quick meeting, you should have it in ~30min or so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3:14.0.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-iscsi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.874-5ubuntu9.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-iscsi [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.874-5ubuntu2.7]
<ahasenack> bdmurray: updated #1778322, see if that's better
<bdmurray> ahasenack: looks good, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted samba [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:4.8.4+dfsg-2ubuntu2.2]
<slashd> thanks bdmurray for open-iscsi^^^^^^^^^
<ahasenack> seb128: samba^
<ahasenack> seb128: we will need a gvfs rebuild after
<ahasenack> bdmurray: do I have to wait for samba to be promoted do updates before uploading a gvfs no-change rebuild, or can I do that after samba is built in proposed?
<ahasenack> I don't know if the proposed-builds-with-proposed rule applies to stable releases as well as the devel one
<bdmurray> Oh, I'm not sure either.
<ahasenack> I'll check a build log
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uwsgi-plugin-php (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.3build2 => 0.0.3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uwsgi-plugin-php [source] (disco-proposed) [0.0.3ubuntu1]
<seb128> ahasenack, ack, thx, it's going to get a bit more complicated because we have a gvfs SRU in proposed already which is a bit complicated (it's enabling the libnfs backend but that MIR is blocked for now)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lsb (disco-proposed/main) [10.2018112800ubuntu1 => 10.2019031300ubuntu1] (core)
<jdstrand> xnox and sforshee: what do you mean by "given that apparmor 2.13.2-9ubuntu2 is busted can the regression-test-suite somehow mark the tests XFAIL with that version of apparmor"? are you saying that 2.13.2-9ubuntu4 is not busted but 2.13.2-9ubuntu2 is?
<ahasenack> seb128: you could rebase it on top of the no-change rebuild that we need for samba
<jdstrand> xnox and sforshee: or is 2.13.2-9ubuntu4 and if so, how?
<jdstrand> (and where)
<seb128> ahasenack, yeah, I'm going to deal with the gvfs side, thx for doing the samba upload!
<jdstrand> we added several patches so qrt would pass
<sforshee> jdstrand: qrt apparmor tests are still failing with 2.13.2-9ubuntu4 - https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-disco/disco/amd64/l/linux/20190402_120512_f56b0@/log.gz
<jdstrand> sforshee: I can take a look at that
<sforshee> jdstrand: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libapache2-mod-auth-mellon (bionic-proposed/main) [0.13.1-1ubuntu0.1 => 0.14.0-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
<ahasenack> bdmurray: hm, just noticed that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1778322 is missing a bionic task. Did you see the bionic upload?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1778322 in gvfs (Ubuntu Cosmic) "gvfs-smb-browse can't browse samba/smb tree" [High,Triaged]
<ahasenack> bdmurray: "target to series", when on the samba task, won't let me add a bionic one
<ahasenack> try it, from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1778322
<jdstrand> sforshee: is there a bug for that? it is fine if there isn't
<bdmurray> ahasenack: I review the queues by release unless the bug has appropriate release tasks then I look at the other release. Since this didn't have a bionic task I didn't look for samba there.
<sforshee> jdstrand: not that I know of
<ahasenack> bdmurray: can you add a bionic task to that bug, or will lp also not give you the option?
<bdmurray> ahasenack: I couldn't add a cosmic one but the sru too was able to
<ahasenack> it has a cosmic one
<bdmurray> ahasenack: I'm guessing the same thing will be true
<bdmurray> s/too/tool/
<jdstrand> sforshee: ack, will upload in a few minutes
<ahasenack> ah
<cjwatson> some things like that work in the API but not the web UI for ridiculously complicated reasons I've never bothered to understand properly
<ahasenack> haha
<mwhudson> you need to switch the url to be the ubuntu/+source form before you can add series tasks
<mwhudson> is that what this is?
<bdmurray> mwhudson: no, that doesn't help
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted samba [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.8]
<ahasenack> bdmurray: thanks for taking care of bionic as well
<ahasenack> and it looks like proposed is used for the build
<ahasenack> so if gvfs were to be uploaded now, it would use the new samba as we want
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apparmor (disco-proposed/main) [2.13.2-9ubuntu4 => 2.13.2-9ubuntu5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apparmor [source] (disco-proposed) [2.13.2-9ubuntu5]
<jdstrand> sforshee: ok there you go ^
<sforshee> jdstrand: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pymacaroons (trusty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1 => 0.9.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apport [source] (disco-proposed) [2.20.10-0ubuntu24]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (disco-proposed/main) [2.20.10-0ubuntu23 => 2.20.10-0ubuntu24] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libapache2-mod-auth-mellon [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.14.0-1ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (disco-proposed) [2.20.10-0ubuntu24]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pynvml [sync] (disco-proposed) [7.352.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: inxi (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.32-1-1 => 3.0.33-1-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-budgie, ubuntu-mate, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (disco-proposed/main) [2.11.0 => 2.11.0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-hangouts-chat [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk+3.0 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.24.4-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dolphin (disco-proposed/universe) [4:18.12.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:18.12.3-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pynvml [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [7.352.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted im-config [source] (disco-proposed) [0.38-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager [source] (disco-proposed) [1.16.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted multipath-tools [source] (disco-proposed) [0.7.4-2ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pynvml [amd64] (disco-proposed) [7.352.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dolphin [source] (disco-proposed) [4:18.12.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk+3.0 [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.22.30-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nfs-utils [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:1.3.4-2.2ubuntu3.1]
<Ukikie> mwhudson: Heh, https://bugs.debian.org/926274!
<ubot5`> Debian bug 926274 in release.debian.org "nmu: znc-backlog_0.20180824-1" [Normal,Open]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nfs-utils [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.3.4-2.1ubuntu5.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.20.10-0ubuntu13.3]
<mwhudson> Ukikie: heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dpkg (disco-proposed/main) [1.19.5ubuntu1 => 1.19.6ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwindowsystem (disco-proposed/universe) [5.56.0-0ubuntu1 => 5.56.0-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (bionic-proposed) [3:13.0.1-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9-cross (disco-proposed/main) [4ubuntu3 => 4ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9-cross [source] (disco-proposed) [4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross-ports (disco-proposed/universe) [20ubuntu3 => 20ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [20ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross-ports (disco-proposed/universe) [24ubuntu2 => 24ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [24ubuntu3]
#ubuntu-release 2019-04-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: git-buildpackage (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.13 => 0.9.14] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted git-buildpackage [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.9.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pbuilder (disco-proposed/universe) [0.230.3 => 0.230.4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pbuilder [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.230.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected openssl [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1~18.04.0]
<handsome_feng> q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8 (disco-proposed/main) [8.3.0-4ubuntu1 => 8.3.0-5ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8 [source] (disco-proposed) [8.3.0-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8 (bionic-proposed/main) [8.3.0-4ubuntu1~18.04 => 8.3.0-5ubuntu1~18.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8 [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.0-5ubuntu1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross (disco-proposed/main) [27ubuntu2 => 27ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross-ports (disco-proposed/universe) [20ubuntu5 => 20ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [20ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross [source] (disco-proposed) [27ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dpkg [source] (disco-proposed) [1.19.6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lsb [source] (disco-proposed) [10.2019031300ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kwindowsystem [source] (disco-proposed) [5.56.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.7 (disco-proposed/main) [3.7.3-1ubuntu1 => 3.7.3-2] (core)
<acheronuk> britney hasn't run for nearly 2 hrs. is there a problem?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lintian [source] (disco-proposed) [2.11.0ubuntu1]
<acheronuk> oh 1.5 hrs
<infinity> acheronuk: Lack of archive churn or new test results means it has nothing to do.  It should run (or be running) soon.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cpprest (disco-proposed/universe) [2.10.11-1 => 2.10.12-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-8 (disco-proposed/main) [1:8-2 => 1:8-3] (core) (sync)
<acheronuk> infinity: right. I guess I'm mostly used to seeing it at times when there is more going on. thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cpprest [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.10.12-4]
<acheronuk> and there is goes :D
<acheronuk> *it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (disco-proposed) [2.575]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.7 [source] (disco-proposed) [3.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-characters [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.32.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-8 [sync] (disco-proposed) [1:8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libimagequant [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.12.2-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keyutils [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.6-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxml-twig-perl [sync] (disco-proposed) [1:3.50-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xfce4-screenshooter [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libayatana-indicator [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.6.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted translate-toolkit [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.3.1-3]
<Ukikie> Thank you.
<infinity> Laney: There's been a deja-dup/trusty/armhf test running for 45h now.  I suspect it might be slightly sad. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.8 (disco-proposed/universe) [3.8.0~a3-1ubuntu1 => 3.8.0~a3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.8 [source] (disco-proposed) [3.8.0~a3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross (disco-proposed/universe) [30ubuntu2 => 30ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross [source] (disco-proposed) [30ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (disco-proposed/main) [19.0.1-1ubuntu1 => 19.0.1-1ubuntu2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross (disco-proposed/universe) [30ubuntu3 => 30ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross [source] (disco-proposed) [30ubuntu4]
<Laney> /o\
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (disco-proposed) [19.0.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-server (disco-proposed/main) [2:1.20.4-1ubuntu2 => 2:1.20.4-1ubuntu3] (desktop-core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (disco-proposed/main) [3.32.0-1ubuntu1 => 3.32.0-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-bluetooth (disco-proposed/main) [3.32.0-1 => 3.32.1-1] (desktop-core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdelibs4support (disco-proposed/universe) [5.56.0-0ubuntu1 => 5.56.0-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
<LocutusOfBorg> sad testsuite until lsb migrates...
<LocutusOfBorg> dpkg: lsb-base: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you requested:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kbibtex (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1ubuntu2 => 0.8.1-1ubuntu3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pip (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.1-2.3~ubuntu1 => 9.0.1-2.3~ubuntu1.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssl (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.1b-1ubuntu1 => 1.1.1b-1ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pip (cosmic-proposed/universe) [9.0.1-2.3 => 9.0.1-2.3ubuntu0.18.10.1] (no packageset)
<xnox> Laney, could you please review and accept openssl into disco?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pbgenomicconsensus (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-2 => 2.3.2-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pbgenomicconsensus [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.3.2-3]
<Laney> xnox: aye will look at the queue in a bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (disco-proposed/main) [19.04.7 => 19.04.8] (core)
<rbasak> Could I get some AA help with bug 1822780 and pymacaroons in trusty-proposed please? I'm ready to SRU-accept, but this will drop the building of python-pymacaroons binary package that's in trusty-proposed only, making it NBS I think - so I thought I'd check first.
<ubot5`> bug 1822780 in pymacaroons (Ubuntu Trusty) "dependency issues in the pymacaroons stack" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822780
<rbasak> Will it need a specific binary package deletion  from an AA after my accept? Any other consequences?
<rbasak> cpaelzer, ahasenack: ^
<ahasenack> I see
<ahasenack> so in proposed, yes, the py2 package needs to go away
<rbasak> I believe it should be fine but thought it best to ask.
<ahasenack> I think the first step is to accept it, then see if the py2 one gets reaped, if not, ask
<ahasenack> ?
<rbasak> AIUI, there is no auto-reaping
<rbasak> AAs run some NBS processing script in the development release, and NBS is not usually expected in a stable release of course.
<ahasenack> I see
<rbasak> For the release pocket at least. This is proposed, and so I don't know what happens there.
<rbasak> I thought I'd ask first in case someone says "no don't do that you'll make it worse" :)
<ahasenack> sounds good
<xnox> rbasak, i'm sure we have a tonne of nbs in stable releases -proposed/-updates from like unreleased/superseeded kernel srus and the like.
<xnox> rbasak, and i bet we should script nbs report for stable series.
<apw> xnox, we arn't allowed to NBS kerenls, as anyone might need the d-i bits for any netboot image they have ever
<apw> xnox, in stables
<xnox> heh, right!
<xnox> also fun
<jdstrand> sforshee: hey, not sure you saw, but ubuntu5 migrated. hopefully you are good to go now :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-imageio (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2 => 2.4.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-imageio [source] (disco-proposed) [2.4.1-2ubuntu1]
<sforshee> jdstrand: cool, I see that the last couple runs of the linux package tests both passed, so I think that did the trick. Thanks again!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pbgenomicconsensus (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-3 => 2.3.2-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pbgenomicconsensus [source] (disco-proposed) [2.3.2-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted inxi [source] (disco-proposed) [3.0.33-1-0ubuntu1]
<jdstrand> sforshee: np, glad I could help
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-notifier [source] (disco-proposed) [3.192.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xorg-server [source] (disco-proposed) [2:1.20.4-1ubuntu3]
<acheronuk> sil2100: can you look at kbibtex and kdelibs4support in the queue? that would get Qt 5.12 transition to one libreoffice test issue plus one upload of a qtbase-opensource-src-gles to go
<acheronuk> Oh and one more, but it would be good to get these done now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (xenial-proposed/main) [2:13.1.4-0ubuntu4.3 => 2:13.1.4-0ubuntu4.4] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-initial-setup [source] (disco-proposed) [3.32.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-bluetooth [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.32.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kbibtex [source] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kdelibs4support [source] (disco-proposed) [5.56.0-0ubuntu2]
<acheronuk> sil2100: if that was you thank you. if it was not thank you to who did it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pymacaroons [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.9.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.2]
<rbasak> ^ I accepted it given no feedback to the contrary.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-online-accounts (disco-proposed/main) [3.31.90-1ubuntu1 => 3.32.0-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (disco-proposed) [19.04.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-notifier (disco-proposed/main) [3.192.16 => 3.192.17] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<juliank> ^ please accept, fixes up last upload which missed a build-depends (sorry about that, did not do a clean build)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-notifier [source] (disco-proposed) [3.192.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-meta [source] (disco-proposed) [1.431]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-meta [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.431] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-meta [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.431] (core)
<rbalint> if i'd like to sru ubuntu-meta in LP: #1822341 should i handcraft the patch or include seed updates as well in the upload?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1822341 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[FFE][SRU] Please add ubuntu-wsl binary package" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822341
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssl [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1b-1ubuntu2]
<rbalint> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/systemd-cosmic-hints/+merge/365104
<Laney> whoever accepted that openssl, I had asked a question on one of the linked bugs
<Laney> would appreciate checking of those in future
<Laney> (not a huge deal, but would be good to avoid crossed wires)
<sil2100> Laney: looking o/
<sil2100> Laney: argh
<sil2100> I meant
<sil2100> rbalint: looking o/
<sil2100> Laney: (and I didn't accept the openssl)
<rbalint> Laney, i am seeing an odd failure in http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/o/octave-interval/bionic/amd64 , which i documented in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wslu/+bug/1818673/comments/7
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1818673 in wslu (Ubuntu Cosmic) " [SRU] Please accept wslu to supported releases " [Undecided,Fix released]
<rbalint> it can affect other tests as well making them false positives as well
<Laney> mmm yeah we only have one copy of autodep8
<vorlon> Laney: I accepted it; sorry, I had sufficient context to be comfortable with the change, so I wasn't looking for questions
<sil2100> rbalint: I'll apply your hints with some slight modifications
<vorlon> Laney: anyway, I was accepting it for disco, which doesn't require the SRU template
<Laney> vorlon: I know, but if there's a linked bug it seems like a fine place to ask questions about queue items.
<Laney> Should I safety reject in that case?
<vorlon> if you feel you should :)
<vorlon> Laney: the context I have is that I rejected his *bionic* SRU because it *added* the patch in question
<vorlon> so he's trying to sort that out so that bionic is SRUable :)
<Laney> No, leaving it pending would be better, but if that helps to avoid clashing then that might be the best way to do it
<vorlon> Laney: I guess the convention of marking the bug task 'incomplete' when there are outstanding questions would have reduced the chance of me overlooking your question
<Laney> If people are checking bugs at all ;-)
<Laney> anyway, thanks for the information
<Laney> now want to change subject? see the thing rbalint just pinged me about
<Laney> seems like something we'd want to fix ...
<vorlon> Laney: I actually run sru-review when reviewing the devel-proposed unapproved queue, so it does pop the bugs :)
<vorlon> that's the octave-internal thing?
<Laney> ye
<vorlon> interval
<Laney> whateveritis
<Laney> Looks like autodep8 only works for devel uploads, but we run it for everything
<vorlon> which part of that points to an autodep8 failure?
<rbalint> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wslu/+bug/1818673/comments/7
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1818673 in wslu (Ubuntu Cosmic) " [SRU] Please accept wslu to supported releases " [Undecided,Fix released]
<Laney> I don't think you can actually see which parts are autodep8 from a log...
<Laney> but it is
<Laney> support/octave/generate:Depends: @, $builddeps dh-octave-autopkgtest (>= 0.5.6), xauth, xvfb
<Laney> seems like a #debci topic, moving over there
<vorlon> Laney: well, I don't see how/why dh-octave-autopkgtest is uninstallable either
<vorlon> oh, it's based on version
<vorlon> ok now I've read the comment rbalint pointed me at :P
<vorlon> so we have a mismatch between the version of autodep8 being used, and the series being tested, oops
<rbalint> vorlon, the topic aready started on #debci as well
<vorlon> in the meantime, the test failure should be ignored, yah?
<Laney> it's basically BS, indeed
<rbalint> vorlon, also the passes...
<rbalint> vorlon, if they bring in something different, but mostly the failures
 * Laney has begun thinking about/working on private job support
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: resource-agents (xenial-proposed/main) [1:3.9.7-1 => 1:3.9.7-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-online-accounts [source] (disco-proposed) [3.32.0-1ubuntu1]
<rbalint> vorlon, probably there are no interesting false passes, the diff to bionic's version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BzJr7p3rTK/
<rbalint> please reject ubuntu-meta sru-s, i'm uploading a new round
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-meta [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.417.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-meta [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.425.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-meta [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.361.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (bionic-proposed/main) [1.417 => 1.417.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (xenial-proposed/main) [1.361.2 => 1.361.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.425 => 1.425.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: im-config (bionic-proposed/main) [0.34-1ubuntu1.2 => 0.34-1ubuntu1.3] (input-methods, kubuntu, personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libssh2 (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-2 => 1.8.0-2.1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libssh2 [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-meta [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.431]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubuntu-meta [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.431]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apache2 (disco-proposed/main) [2.4.38-2ubuntu1 => 2.4.38-2ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
<Eickmeyer[m]> Anybody else just get slapped upside-the-head with a build failure?
<ahasenack> yes, lp is having issues
<ahasenack> https://git.launchpad.net/ is 503
<Eickmeyer[m]> Sad day.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssl (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1 => 1.1.1-1ubuntu2.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curtin (disco-proposed/main) [18.2-10-g7afd77fa-0ubuntu1 => 18.2-19-g36351dea-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdelibs4support (disco-proposed/universe) [5.56.0-0ubuntu2 => 5.56.0-0ubuntu3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: squashfs-tools (disco-proposed/main) [1:4.3-11 => 1:4.3-12] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pcre2 (disco-proposed/main) [10.32-4 => 10.32-5] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-8.9~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-8.9~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcre2 [sync] (disco-proposed) [10.32-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted squashfs-tools [sync] (disco-proposed) [1:4.3-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-1009.10] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssl (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.0g-2ubuntu4.3 => 1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1~18.04.1] (core) (sync)
<xnox> vorlon, new openssl is in both bionic-proposed and matching fixes in cosmic-proposed. hoping for bionic-proposed accept; as cosmic one is not as time sensitive, and can discuss the 0->1 change there.
<Ukikie> Didn't that cause a few FTPFSes?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0-1009.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-1015.15] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-48.51] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-18.19] (core, kernel)
<vorlon> yoink
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-8.9~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-48.51]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-8.9~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-48.51] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-18.19] (core, kernel)
<vorlon> xnox: you had an opportunity here to make this one not be a sync :P
<vorlon> xnox: your multipath-tools upload made ganeti-instance-debootstrap autopkgtests fail? glorious
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssl [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1~18.04.1]
<teward> vorlon: openssl ^ there, did I miss something in the bug?  What's different between this and the one that was NACK'd?  Just asking because I am genuinely curious...
<teward> (and I can't tell from the changelogs...O
<vorlon> teward: rollback of the sauce patch that downgraded the security compat level
<teward> ah
<teward> thanks :)
<teward> sorry to pry/ask :)
<vorlon> n/p, I've adjusted the bug description now for accuracy as well
<teward> ack
<teward> vorlon: i don't normally track OpenSSL stuff but this is one I'm *really* eager to see SRU'd in, my question is whether this is landing only in -updates or if security team is going to copy to -security (cc: sarnold)
<teward> and the reason for that question is becuase I'm antsy to add TLS1.3 support into nginx :p
<vorlon> I'm not aware of any immediate plans to copy it into -security.  The next time there's a CVE against openssl, I expect it would then be copied.
<teward> i'll bug sarnold / #ubuntu-hardened with my question then.  I'm already bugging sarnold on other things :P
<vorlon> But adding TLS1.3 support to nginx shouldn't require 1.1.1 to be in -security first, should it?
<teward> vorlon: wellllllllllll
<teward> no....
<vorlon> because I would expect all apps to let openssl negotiate the best possible protocol at runtime
<teward> but
<teward> true
<vorlon> and I would not expect any package in bionic to require TLS 1.3 as a minimum
<teward> vorlon: but the changes I did in Cosmic added TLSv1.3 to the default ssl_protocols line
<teward> if TLS1.3 isn't available at runtime
<teward> it'll critfail
<vorlon> right
<teward> and i know this ONE GUY who nitpicks specific things from -updates and doesn't pull anything else and is likely to pull the OpenSSL in
<teward> but that's my only concern is if people think "Oh it's available" but don't pull in -updates
<teward> which should be... what, almost nobody...
<teward> maybe?
 * teward knows people who do questionable update practices :/
<vorlon> an SRU that mangled the default ssl_protocols would be subjected to extra scrutiny
<teward> yep.
<vorlon> and would absolutely have to have a versioned dep on the right version of libssl
<teward> been asked of me whether it could be default-supported.
<teward> i've said "No" (but always meant to look into it)
<teward> still curious whether it's being copied to -security though
<teward> and I did bug sarnold ;)
<teward> ... back in a bit I Need some food
<xnox> vorlon, i do not look for easy ways. and thanks for accepting openssl. rejoice for me.
<xnox> vorlon, i love ganeti as i love brexit
#ubuntu-release 2019-04-04
<vorlon> xnox: LP: #1797386 includes no test case information for the python packages; and unlike the ruby, r-cran bits I already accepted, these touch things besides openssl support. (and also, do these changes introduce a runtime dep on 1.1.1? there are no changes to versioned deps.  What's the verification plan here?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1797386 in openssl (Ubuntu) "[SRU] OpenSSL 1.1.1 to 18.04 LTS" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797386
<xnox> vorlon, python3s gain shlibdep on 1.1.1 due to using 1.1.1 only symbols; the 2.7 one does not; and we wanted to include pythons point releases due to openssl support and for doko to piggy back onto openssl rebuild of python.
<xnox> vorlon, python updates is intensive, hence it's openssl+python-point-release updates
<vorlon> xnox: yes, so where are the test plan / results for the python updates?  this needs to be transparent in the SRU bugs
<xnox> vorlon, the openssl verification of pythons is sufficent in autopkgtests of like ssl module, python-cryptography, and reverse triggers.
<xnox> (cause i had to fix a few of those, which already landed as standalone SRUs, hence expect greenish results from python* stuff w.r.t. openssl)
<doko> the big test rebuild covered the python updates as well
<xnox> vorlon, the test plan / results for the python updates -> i believe doko had the test rebuild results.
<vorlon> then that needs to be spelled out in the SRU bug
<xnox> ok
<doko> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tMIwlwoHH_1h5sbvUbNac6-HIPKi3e0Xr8ebchIOU1A/edit#gid=147857652 Sheet2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected kdelibs4support [source] (disco-proposed) [5.56.0-0ubuntu3]
<vorlon> xnox: and there's no runtime breakage from using new python2.7 binary against openssl 1.1.0?  nothing will break as a result of trying to use unknown enum values?
<doko> and there's an upstream plan to extend the support: https://bugs.python.org/issue34631
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apache2 [source] (disco-proposed) [2.4.38-2ubuntu2]
<xnox> vorlon, there is no breakage if one upgrades all the things..... if one has selective upgrades one can end up in a situation where python is clearly using tls1.3 but doesn't have enums for it; or it smells like it has tls1.3 enums but fails to use them at runtime. I have constructed emperically such a situation, however so far i have not seen this to actually cause any problems as nobody is using tls1.3 enums in python2.7 or expects them to be
<xnox> usable, yet. I have a bug filed for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/1808476 but we didn't action yet.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1808476 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "Please bump libssl1.1 dependency to at least >= 1.1.1, as headers leak constants" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> vorlon, it's a valid concern, but only theoretical at the moment.
<xnox> and doesn't manifest itself if all updates are installed/applied. Note that pythons are built in security pocket, such that security team can copy these into -security pocket if and when openssl 1.1.1 ends up in the security pocket.
<xnox> (as the rest of the things built from my ppa)
<vorlon> ok, I still think we should patch that as part of this SRU
<xnox> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.9]
<acheronuk> infinity: re kdelibs4support. I frankly have no idea how to fix that for s390x.
<acheronuk> I can't see any KDE developers caring one jot about s390x either
<acheronuk> infinity: oh, on reading your reject message, you mean we should perhaps hint it for this release? that would seem reasonable
<acheronuk> at 3:30am when I can't sleep, I didn't quite get the meaning
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bash (disco-proposed/main) [5.0-2ubuntu1 => 5.0-3ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: appstream (disco-proposed/main) [0.12.6-1 => 0.12.6-2] (desktop-core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bash [source] (disco-proposed) [5.0-3ubuntu1]
<vorlon> bdmurray: have you already seen that apport autopkgtests are newly unhappy with your latest upload?
<infinity> acheronuk: It's a Qt regression, AFAICT, not a KDE regression.  Turning off KDE tests to paper over a Qt regression seems odd.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-octavia-lib [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> acheronuk: But yeah, even if we decide we don't care, I'd rather see a failing test than one that claims to be passing because it's disabled.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-octavia-lib [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-octavia-lib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
<vorlon> infinity: what is the new dpkg doing to lsb-base (and therefore sudo) in autopkgtests?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-defaults-ports (disco-proposed/universe) [1.181ubuntu1 => 1.181ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-defaults (disco-proposed/main) [1.181ubuntu2 => 1.181ubuntu3] (core)
<vorlon> versioned breaks or such?
<vorlon> ah, looks quite likely
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-defaults-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [1.181ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-defaults [source] (disco-proposed) [1.181ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: intel-media-driver (disco-proposed/universe) [18.4.0+dfsg1-1 => 18.4.0+dfsg1-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<infinity> vorlon: Versioned breaks, yeah.
<infinity> vorlon: I forgot that pinning wreaks havoc with that, probably should have migrated lsb before uploading dpkg.
<vorlon> infinity: bit of manual triggering required to get it going, but things are generally passing now
<vorlon> and lsb should get in with the next run besides
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: veusz (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1 => 3.0.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted veusz [source] (disco-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu1]
<acheronuk> infinity: on refection I don't disagree
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-defaults-ports (disco-proposed/universe) [1.181ubuntu2 => 1.181ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-defaults-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [1.181ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-notifier (trusty-proposed/main) [0.154.1ubuntu3 => 0.154.1ubuntu4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<juliank> sil2100: ^ the update-notifier ESM change for trusty, would be great if you could approve it!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zenity (disco-proposed/main) [3.30.0-2 => 3.32.0-1] (desktop-core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mpich (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3-1 => 3.3-3] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wxpython4.0 (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.4+dfsg-1 => 4.0.4+dfsg-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wxpython4.0 [sync] (disco-proposed) [4.0.4+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected zenity [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.32.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gedit (disco-proposed/main) [3.32.0-1 => 3.32.0-2] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<sil2100> juliank: on it!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kmod (disco-proposed/main) [25-1ubuntu2 => 25-1ubuntu3] (core)
<tjaalton> infinity: ^ this includes only dropping i2c_i801 from the blacklist, doesn't touch bochs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-notifier [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.154.1ubuntu4]
<tjaalton> acheronuk: any chance plasma-framework etc could have more verbose autopkgtests in the future?
<acheronuk> tjaalton: more verbose than the testsuite-stdout in the artifacts.tar.gz?
<tjaalton> testsuite            FAIL non-zero exit status 2
<tjaalton> that's all it says now
<acheronuk> tjaalton: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RySzKmT3SS/
<acheronuk> from the artifacts @ http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/plasma-framework/disco/arm64
<tjaalton> ah ok
<tjaalton> the user experience for going through these is not that great though
<tjaalton> the first one opens up fine, the next ones are appended -N and file-roller gets confused
<tjaalton> looks like plasma-iconitemtest is buggy/racy
<acheronuk> ark from kde doesn't get confused ;)
<tjaalton> it can unpack artifacts.tar-1?
<rbalint> sil2100, please also take a look at ubuntu-meta sru-s if you have some time
<sil2100> rbalint: will do! Might take some moments as we have guests right now
<sil2100> But I'm slowly doing my SRU shift
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [9ubuntu0.1 => 9ubuntu0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross (bionic-proposed/main) [18ubuntu0.1 => 18ubuntu0.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<acheronuk> tjaalton: yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted appstream [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.12.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gedit [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.32.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mpich [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curtin [source] (disco-proposed) [18.2-19-g36351dea-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kmod [source] (disco-proposed) [25-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (disco-proposed/main) [1:6.2.2-0ubuntu1 => 1:6.2.2-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice-l10n (disco-proposed/main) [1:6.2.2-0ubuntu1 => 1:6.2.2-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<acheronuk> tjaalton: my retry just passed
<oSoMoN> dear release team, please consider accepting libreoffice{,-l10n} into disco-proposed, this upload fixes bug #1822839
<ubot5`> bug 1822839 in LibreOffice "LibreOffice doesn't detect JVM because of unexpected java.vendor property value" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822839
<oSoMoN> doko, FYI ^
<acheronuk> ^^ will also help with Qt
<doko> oSoMoN: don't see the diff yet. does this add the "Private Build" vendor as well?
<tjaalton> acheronuk: cool, thanks
<oSoMoN> doko, no, only "Debian" (from the debian patch) and "Ubuntu"
<doko> oSoMoN: hmm, ok. Could you include that one for stable release updates as well? not now, but when you do the next uploads anyway
<oSoMoN> doko, sure, can do
<oSoMoN> doko, the "Private Build" vendor is for PPA builds only, right?
<oSoMoN> so it will never hit the archive
<doko> oSoMoN: right, but might be an unexpected result, if somebody builds it's own OpenJDK
<doko> I'll backout the vendor change for backports until we have that fixed in lo
<oSoMoN> doko, ok, and I'll update the patch in the VCS to add "Private Build", but won't do another upload for now, I presume this can wait for the next upload (at the latest the 6.2.3 SRU just after release)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice-l10n [source] (disco-proposed) [1:6.2.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (disco-proposed) [1:6.2.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpolyclipping (disco-proposed/universe) [6.4.2-6 => 6.4.2-6ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpolyclipping [source] (disco-proposed) [6.4.2-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross [source] (bionic-proposed) [18ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [9ubuntu0.2]
<rbalint> ddstreet, i see you are working on a systemd update in git, please base it on lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu/+source/systemd to preserve per commit history
<ddstreet> sure
<rbalint> ddstreet, also mp-s are welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (disco-proposed/main) [3.30.6-2ubuntu2 => 3.30.6-2ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ciftilib (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-3ubuntu2 => 1.5.3-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ciftilib [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: busybox (disco-proposed/main) [1:1.27.2-2ubuntu6 => 1:1.27.2-2ubuntu7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (disco-proposed) [3.30.6-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted busybox [source] (disco-proposed) [1:1.27.2-2ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tomcat9 (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.16-3~18.04 => 9.0.16-3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<rbalint> sil2100, doko, tdaitx ^ fix for LP: #1823125
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1823125 in tomcat9 (Ubuntu Bionic) "tomcat9 fails to install in 18.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823125
<rbalint> sil2100, does that need an sru-template?
<apw> rbalint, it is being sru'd, though i assume regression potential is basically 0
<rbalint> apw ?
<apw> rbalint, i am saying it likely sould have one, but filling it in should be easy
<rbalint> apw, ok, i thought you say that the bug itself is not likely to hit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-plm (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7-0-1 => 1.7-0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-plm [source] (disco-proposed) [1.7-0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-keyring (disco-proposed/universe) [2019.02.25 => 2019.03.24] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-keyring [sync] (disco-proposed) [2019.03.24]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-lmertest (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1-0-1 => 3.1-0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-lmertest [source] (disco-proposed) [3.1-0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ciftilib (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-2 => 1.5.3-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ciftilib [source] (disco-proposed) [1.5.3-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-146.172] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted resource-agents [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:3.9.7-1ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> vorlon: I happened to notice that this morning independent of your ping. I'll get on that today.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhugetlbfs (disco-proposed/universe) [2.19-0ubuntu1 => 2.19-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libhugetlbfs [source] (disco-proposed) [2.19-0ubuntu2]
<acheronuk> sil2100: Hi, could we get some britney hints to help the Qt transition migrate?
<acheronuk> 1. the kdelibs4support failure on s390x. There is a code review in upstreamn qtbase to fix that which would have a follow up upload once that is done and the transition is migrated
<acheronuk> 2. skiptest for qtbase, as the libreoffice failures are not qtbase's fault
<acheronuk> ^^ or other release team? vorlon, infinity maybe?
<acheronuk> update_output_notest.txt says Qt would migrate
<infinity> acheronuk: Pointer to the upstream review?
<acheronuk> infinity: https://codereview.qt-project.org/258164
<acheronuk> by mitya57
<infinity> Shiny.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected tomcat9 [source] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.16-3~18.04.1]
<infinity> acheronuk: Is anyone committing to getting that in before release (even if upstream doesn't respond in time)?
<acheronuk> mitya57: ^?
<infinity> acheronuk: I can live with short-term jamming things in, but I don't want to, eg, ignore kde4libs tests post-release.
<acheronuk> from #ubuntu-qt
<acheronuk> [15:47] <lubot> <mitya57> I would say, hint and I will do a new upload a bit later.
<acheronuk> [15:48] <lubot> <mitya57> I want to get some review on my patch from upstream first.
<acheronuk> hopefully he can confirm here
<acheronuk> that will go in anyway if there is a delay on review
<ddstreet> cyphermox bdmurray sil2100 i'm about to upload plymouth to bionic, do you want me to include a patch for lp #1794292 as well in my upload?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1794292 in plymouth (Ubuntu Bionic) "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in /sbin/plymouthd:11 in ply_renderer_set_handler_for_input_source -> ply_keyboard_stop_watching_for_renderer_input -> ply_keyboard_stop_watching_for_input -> ply_device_manager_deactivate_keyboards -> on_deactivate" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794292
<bdmurray> ddstreet: I forget but does the errors bucket show a bunch of bionic crashes?
 * bdmurray is also in a meeting at the moment
<slashd> thanks sil2100
<cyphermox> ddstreet: it would be nice; if you can
<cyphermox> sil2100: I'll test your comment for that bug ^; testing that it still work with disk encryption enabled
<cyphermox> (I have no doubt it does, but better be certain)
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks!
<sil2100> ddstreet: yeah, would be nice to have it I guess
<ddstreet> bdmurray it does show some in bionic, but only around 1/10 of the number for cosmic
<ddstreet> ack, i'll throw it into the upload then, thnx
<bdmurray> ddstreet: are you sure about that?
<ddstreet> bdmurray maybe i'm not reading the chart right
<cyphermox> if people haven't triggered it, it deosn't mean it's not there
<bdmurray> ddstreet: oh no, that's me who can't figure out which column is which release
<cyphermox> the versions of plymouth between the two release are quite close
<mitya57> infinity, acheronuk: Yes. I will do a new upload before end of week.
<ddstreet> yep same debian base, just a few extra ubuntu patches on top of cosmic
<infinity> mitya57: Excellent.
<ddstreet> cyphermox Laney just curious, why in the plymouth pkg are patches added/removed in the middle of the d/p/series instead of just adding to the end like normal pkgs?
<cyphermox> because things were already more or less sorted by type of change; whether it was an ubuntu or debian patch, etc.
<ddstreet> hmm, i've always viewed series as chronological, since inserting in the middle can cause unexpected problems with later patches
<ddstreet> k just wondering.  thnx
<cyphermox> so; ie. cherry-picks I try to apply towards the top, because they might invalidate later patches, and then you're already ready when you upload a new release and the patch is upstream (your patch lower down is already refreshed, kinda)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0-1015.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0-18.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0-18.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-48.51]
<ddstreet> i see, ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-146.172]
<Laney> ddstreet: Didn't look at this case, but my usual practice is go to from upstream to downstream, so that things further away from upstream are the ones that need to be rebased
<cyphermox> ^ yeah, that
<Laney> basically what cyphermox says
<cyphermox> ddstreet: also; you'll notice I try to use git_*_<hash>.patch for naming; it makes it easier to see whether a patch is upstream already for some large projects
<ddstreet> cyphermox do you typically use dep3 headers?
<cyphermox> ie. then you can look at series, check the hashes using something like git tag --containts <hash>, etc
<cyphermox> yes, you have the headers, but that means you also need to open the file ;)
<ddstreet> sure, i just don't always see dep3 headers in patches
<cyphermox> people should try to have them, some in plymouth are missing
<cyphermox> all git cherry-picks definitely should have headers
<cyphermox> and we should probably move this discussion to -devel
<ddstreet> sorry didn't mean to get into it, just was wondering :)
<cyphermox> no worries
<acheronuk> infinity: so is that a yes to the hints? :)
 * acheronuk wants to get Qt done, as ahs other things queued
<acheronuk> *has
<infinity> acheronuk: I'll look in a bit.
<acheronuk> thank you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sphinx (disco-proposed/main) [1.8.5-1 => 1.8.5-1ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plymouth (bionic-proposed/main) [0.9.3-1ubuntu7.18.04.1 => 0.9.3-1ubuntu7.18.04.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zenity (disco-proposed/main) [3.30.0-2 => 3.32.0-3] (desktop-core) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> sil2100, sorry, but I see libunistring in both proposed and updates pocket...
<LocutusOfBorg>  libunistring | 0.9.10-1ubuntu1.18.10.1 | cosmic-proposed | source
<LocutusOfBorg>  libunistring | 0.9.10-1ubuntu1.18.10.1 | cosmic-updates  | source
<LocutusOfBorg> same for bionic
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: That's nothing unusual.
<LocutusOfBorg> how long does it take to go away from -proposed?
<infinity> It's cleaned manually.
<infinity> I'll scrub it now.
<infinity> (But it also doesn't matter if it's there...)
<LocutusOfBorg> I was wondering about some automatic copy&clean too that worked only half
<infinity> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<infinity> List at the end of that report, we just manually process it from time to time.
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, it doesn't hurt, but I like clean proposed pocket whenever possible :)
<infinity> It would be automatic if and when we get around to having britney do stable migrations.
<LocutusOfBorg> probably you are just too fast for me to notice, this is why I never saw it
<LocutusOfBorg> :) thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, britney not doing stable is probably the reason, makes sense now, its sad having to do all of this manually with britney in place
<LocutusOfBorg> but this said, a cronjob can cleanup that proposed automatically, without having to ask britney...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stress-ng (disco-proposed/universe) [0.09.57-0ubuntu1 => 0.09.57-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stress-ng [source] (disco-proposed) [0.09.57-0ubuntu2]
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: yeah, as infinity said, usually someone at some point in their morning routine just does that ;)
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nautilus (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.32.0-0ubuntu1 => 1:3.32.0-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: And yes, it could probably be cronned by now.  We have a history with reports that tell us to do destructive things, where we write the report, we spend the first 6-12 months questioning everything it tells us, to make sure we didn't write a buggy report, then we just start blindly copy-pasting it, cause it hasn't failed us.
<infinity> That last point is when we could automate it, but we never seem to take the last step. :P
<infinity> (See also safe NBS removal)
<vorlon> s/months/years/ ;)
<vorlon> well, oh, I guess we do still do the blind copy-paste part
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stress-ng (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.09.42-1ubuntu1 => 0.09.42-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (disco-proposed/main) [2.20.10-0ubuntu24 => 2.20.10-0ubuntu25] (core)
<bdmurray> vorlon: that apport upload has the test fix
<vorlon> bdmurray: accepted, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (disco-proposed) [2.20.10-0ubuntu25]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stress-ng (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.09.25-1ubuntu1 => 0.09.25-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> vorlon: I don't suppose you are free to quickly do the hints I discussed earlier? I have a plasma bugfix release to land once Qt is out of the way...
<vorlon> acheronuk: I was treating this question as one that infinity has the lock on since he has context and an opinion
<acheronuk> no problem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clamav (disco-proposed/main) [0.100.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1 => 0.100.3+dfsg-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<rbalint> bdmurray, vorlon, could you please accept ubuntu-meta srus? if it is not accepted today it can't get into release next week
<bdmurray> I didn't feel comfortable reviewing it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mat2 (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1 => 0.8.0-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mat2 [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mat2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-3] (no packageset)
<infinity> rbalint: How do the SRUs relate to the release?
<infinity> (hint: they don't)
<infinity> acheronuk: Sorry, was out all afternoon at the doctor's, I'll see about getting Qt migrated after some personal evening faff is out of the way.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mat2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: parole (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1build1 => 1.0.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2019-04-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.7 (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.1-1~18.04 => 3.7.3-2~18.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
<xnox> infinity, please delete the older python3.7 sync in bionic-proposed, superseeded by this ^ one. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=python3.7
<xnox> cause 3.7.3 is so much better than 3.7.2
<vorlon> um
<vorlon> xnox: how does that not completely invalidate the rebuild testing?
<xnox> vorlon, no, because python3.7 is not used by anything in bionic.
<vorlon> xnox: which, btw, thank you for the update to the bug description, but please include a link to the actual test results and analysis
<vorlon> xnox: ah right
<xnox> vorlon, we only gonna fuck up openstack upstream ci, that's all.
<xnox> vorlon, there is pending full archive rebuild for cosmic, to get 3.7.3 into cosmic. which is the default there, with all the regression hunting.
<doko> the cosmic test rebuild has to wait for the disco one to finish. just started it ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (disco-proposed/main) [1:19.04.13 => 1:19.04.14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (disco-proposed/main) [1:19.04.13 => 1:19.04.14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tomcat9 (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.16-3~18.04 => 9.0.16-3~18.04.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tomcat9 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.16-3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nautilus [source] (disco-proposed) [1:3.32.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chromium-browser (disco-proposed/universe) [73.0.3683.86-0ubuntu1 => 73.0.3683.103-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<acheronuk> infinity: thank you :)
<rbalint> infinity, The in the SRU process i upload packages to Unapproved, the packages are accepted to -proposed, then after the standard waiting time of 7 days they can be _released_ to the -updates pocket. We generally avoid letting packages to -updates to avoid potential breakages over the weekend, when it is harder to find someone to fix issues. I see a relation between SRUs and 'release', but this may be
<rbalint> very weak, maybe only an illusion.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bluedevil (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-gtk (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kactivitymanagerd (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kde-gtk-config (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdeplasma-addons (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-grub (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: drkonqi (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdecoration (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-plymouth (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kde-cli-tools (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kgamma5 (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kinfocenter (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kscreen (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ksshaskpass (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwallet-pam (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwin (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3.2-0ubuntu2 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libkscreen (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: milou (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: khotkeys (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kscreenlocker (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwayland-integration (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libksysguard (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kmenuedit (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwrited (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ksysguard (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: oxygen (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-browser-integration (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-discover (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-nm (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-sdk (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-workspace-wallpapers (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plymouth-kcm (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: powerdevil (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemsettings (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3.2-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xdg-desktop-portal-kde (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.3-0ubuntu2 => 5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-desktop (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3.2-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-pa (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-workspace (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sddm-kcm (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-integration (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.3-0ubuntu2 => 5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: polkit-kde-agent-1 (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-vault (disco-proposed/universe) [5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: user-manager (disco-proposed/universe) [4:5.15.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross (bionic-proposed/main) [21ubuntu0.1 => 21ubuntu0.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [17ubuntu0.1 => 17ubuntu0.2] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> morning
<acheronuk> new plasma bugfix in the queue now Qt is through. tests all pass, at least in bileto
<acheronuk> *bugfix + translation updates
<rbalint> tjaalton, vorlon please accept ubuntu-meta sru uploads if you have time in your sru cycle
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glib-networking (disco-proposed/main) [2.60.0.1-1 => 2.60.1-1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-meta [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.425.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (disco-proposed) [1:19.04.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-meta [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.417.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-meta [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.425.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-meta [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.361.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-meta [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.417.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-meta [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.425.1] (core)
<tjaalton> rbalint: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-meta [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.417.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-meta [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.361.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chromium-browser [source] (disco-proposed) [73.0.3683.103-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted parole [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zenity [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.32.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clamav [source] (disco-proposed) [0.100.3+dfsg-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (disco-proposed) [1:19.04.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubuntu-meta [arm64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.361.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pip [source] (cosmic-proposed) [9.0.1-2.3ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pip [source] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.1-2.3~ubuntu1.18.04.1]
<sil2100> acheronuk: thanks for working on making Qt migrate o/
<sil2100> ugh, whole plasma stack
<sil2100> Oh well
<acheronuk> slashd: sorry, it got queued up behind Qt!
<acheronuk> sil2100 I mean
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Let me just quickly skim through the diffs and accept
<acheronuk> sil2100: I have a PIM stack rebuild (~50 sources) for a serious regression coming soonish as well :(
<acheronuk> fortunately nowadays that won't cause much churn with tests, so should be quick once landed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openssl [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.1-1ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bluedevil [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted breeze-gtk [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted breeze [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kactivitymanagerd [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kde-gtk-config [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kdeplasma-addons [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted khotkeys [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kmenuedit [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted breeze-grub [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted drkonqi [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kdecoration [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kinfocenter [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted breeze-plymouth [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kgamma5 [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kde-cli-tools [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kscreen [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ksshaskpass [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kwallet-pam [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kwin [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libkscreen [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted milou [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-browser-integration [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-discover [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-nm [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-sdk [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kscreenlocker [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kwayland-integration [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libksysguard [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-desktop [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-pa [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-workspace-wallpapers [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plymouth-kcm [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted powerdevil [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemsettings [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xdg-desktop-portal-kde [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ksysguard [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted oxygen [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-vault [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted polkit-kde-agent-1 [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted user-manager [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kwrited [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-workspace [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-integration [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sddm-kcm [sync] (disco-proposed) [4:5.15.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stress-ng [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.09.42-1ubuntu2]
<acheronuk> thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stress-ng [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.09.25-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plymouth [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3-1ubuntu7.18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted im-config [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.34-1ubuntu1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-169.219] (core, kernel)
<rbalint> tjaalton, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-169.219]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross [source] (bionic-proposed) [21ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sphinx [source] (disco-proposed) [1.8.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [17ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (disco-proposed/main) [2:10.3.5-8 => 2:10.3.10-1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server) (sync)
<cpaelzer> Hi release team - I put open-vm-tools into disco-unapproved as I think it would be good to fix the associated security issue (and all others as well)
<cpaelzer> that is for bug 1822204
<ubot5`> bug 1822204 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu) "open-vm-tools 10.3.10 released" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822204
<cpaelzer> mdeslaur: this contains a security fix which has not yet (or will never) have a CVE => https://github.com/vmware/open-vm-tools/commit/e88f91b00a715b79255de6576506d80ecfdb064c
<cpaelzer> mdeslaur: I have subscribed the security team to decide if this needs immediate security SRUs or can wait (for all but Disco) to the next regular backport (which is quite a bit later this year)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1011.13] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-1015.15~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1042.46] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: whois (disco-proposed/main) [5.4.1 => 5.4.2] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: petsc (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.3+dfsg1-5 => 3.10.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slepc (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.1+dfsg1-3 => 3.10.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slepc (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.1+dfsg1-3 => 3.10.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vmdebootstrap (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11-1 => 1.11-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted petsc [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.10.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slepc [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.10.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected slepc [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.10.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vmdebootstrap [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pmix (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-2 => 3.1.2-3] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slurm-llnl (disco-proposed/universe) [18.08.5.2-1 => 18.08.6.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uftp (disco-proposed/universe) [4.9.8-1 => 4.9.9-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slurm-llnl [sync] (disco-proposed) [18.08.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uftp [sync] (disco-proposed) [4.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinder (disco-proposed/main) [2:14.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 2:14.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross (cosmic-proposed/universe) [26ubuntu1 => 26ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross-ports (cosmic-proposed/universe) [21ubuntu1 => 21ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keystone (disco-proposed/main) [2:15.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 2:15.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinder [source] (disco-proposed) [2:14.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keystone [source] (disco-proposed) [2:15.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu1]
<ddstreet> sil2100 rbasak i noticed arighi added a "Fix" section to the SRU template about a week ago...was this approved by ~ubuntu-sru?  Is it an official part of the template now?
<rbasak> Good question
<rbasak> ddstreet: for now, I wouldn't worry about the difference. I'm fairly sure SRU team members don't consider it a process change - as long as we can infer the information (as we generally looked to do before anyway) I don't think we'll block on it - I certainly won't.
<rbasak> sil2100: any opinion?
<ddstreet> ok thnx - i'll let people know who ask me.  i know some people haven't memorized the template yet and so still refer to the wiki page, so would be good to either make it official, or remove it, at some point.
<rbasak> Agreed
<jibel> sil2100, when you have a minute could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubuntu-cdimage/support_ubuntu_subproject/+merge/365598 ?
<sil2100> jibel: hey! Sure
<sil2100> rbasak: hmmm
<sil2100> rbasak: yeah, so I don't like the idea this was added without our knowledge again (good thing you did notice that yesterday) - I would also prefer us to actually discuss if we want that as part of the template, but it feels a bit less intrusive than the other change
<sil2100> I know that's the template the kernel team follows, but maybe we should remove it as well without having a consensus in the team?
<teward> rbasak: my two cents as someone doing devel work here: consensus on what should/shouldn't be in the template
<teward> if there isn't consensus, then governing groups need involved.
<teward> (with decisionmaking power)
<teward> not unilateral changes from a single person
<rbasak> sil2100: maybe easiest to revert then?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (disco-proposed/main) [2.11.0ubuntu1 => 2.12.0] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lintian [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.12.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glib-networking [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.60.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pmix [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-vm-tools [sync] (disco-proposed) [2:10.3.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted whois [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.4.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.18.0-1015.15~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1042.46]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1011.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python3.7 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.2-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curl (disco-proposed/main) [7.64.0-1ubuntu1 => 7.64.0-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sane-backends (disco-proposed/main) [1.0.27-3.1ubuntu2 => 1.0.27-3.2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-tornado4 (cosmic-proposed/primary) [4.5.3-3~ubuntu18.10.1]
<stgraber> rbalint: I'm guessing you'd like me to upload that updated lxd package now? :)
<xnox> stgraber, i think he'd love that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openvswitch (disco-proposed/main) [2.11.0-0ubuntu1 => 2.11.0-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (disco-proposed/main) [1:0.4 => 1:0.5] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<stgraber> xnox: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: salt (bionic-proposed/universe) [2017.7.4+dfsg1-1 => 2017.7.4+dfsg1-1ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:0.4 => 1:0.4.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<rbalint> stgraber, thanks! i loved that indeed :o)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breezy (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~bzr7290-1 => 3.0.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted breezy [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
<tjaalton> when is it considered "too late" to push updates to cosmic, if an sru exists for bionic?
<tjaalton> I mean, is it ok to skip those already, or should they still be required..
<vorlon> tjaalton: we're still 3+ months from cosmic EOL, I think we should still be defaulting to SRUing for cosmic as well up until ~3weeks before EOL
<tjaalton> vorlon: right, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross [source] (cosmic-proposed) [26ubuntu1.1]
<vorlon> tjaalton: but also, per recent mailing list discussion, you have discretionary power to waive this requirement :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neon27 (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.30.2-2build1 => 0.30.2-3~ubuntu18.10.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [source] (cosmic-proposed) [21ubuntu1.1]
<tjaalton> ah, I need to read up on that.. it's for bug 1816808 which I accepted for bionic but asked for an update for cosmic as well
<ubot5`> bug 1816808 in im-config (Ubuntu Bionic) "[disco] OSK does not appear under wayland when a text-entry is focused" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1816808
<tjaalton> but, since wayland is still considered "best effort/tech preview", it might be ok to skip an update for cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neon27 (bionic-proposed/main) [0.30.2-2build1 => 0.30.2-3~ubuntu18.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<vorlon> tjaalton: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-March/004728.html my position is we should basically never let a requirement to SRU to cosmic prevent bionic users from getting the fii
<vorlon> fix
<tjaalton> yeah, lts is important
<tjaalton> infinity: btw, we need an hwe version of xrdp, whee.. it build 'xorgxrdp' which provides input/video modules for the server, and it's currently broken on machines running the hwe stack
<infinity> tjaalton: Fun. :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (disco-proposed/main) [3:15.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2 => 3:15.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mate-screensaver [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.20.2-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
<vorlon> xnox: no bugs linked from the changelog of libnet-ssleay-perl in this SRU; that's a rejectable offense
<vorlon> xnox: it doesn't look like this needs to be a security-only build, so I'll reject/add bug link/reupload
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libnet-ssleay-perl [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.84-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-ssleay-perl (bionic-proposed/main) [1.84-1build1 => 1.84-1ubuntu0.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.32.0.1-1ubuntu6 => 1:3.32.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
<infinity> stgraber: "Skipping will let the package upgrade to continue"
<infinity> stgraber: I feel like that wants either 's/let/allow/' or 's/to //'
<infinity> stgraber: (Wouldn't nitpick in the queue, but it's also in a translatable string, so best to get it right the first time so it doesn't go fuzzy later)
<stgraber> ah, I didn't actually read the messages that closely, agreed, I'd go with either of those too
<infinity> stgraber: Pick your favourite of the two and re-upload? :)
<stgraber> let me just reject both of them and re-upload
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lxd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:0.4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lxd [source] (disco-proposed) [1:0.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (disco-proposed/main) [1:0.4 => 1:0.6] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: why did you sync an uninstallable progress-linux-metapackages package post-freeze?
<stgraber> infinity: ^
<infinity> stgraber: Ta.  cosmic incoming too?
<stgraber> yup
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-control-center [source] (disco-proposed) [1:3.32.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openvswitch [source] (disco-proposed) [2.11.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (disco-proposed) [3:15.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sane-backends [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.27-3.2ubuntu1]
<infinity> -"POT-Creation-Date: 2018-09-13 10:25-0400\n"
<infinity> -"PO-Revision-Date:  2019-04-05 13:08+0200\n"
<infinity> +"POT-Creation-Date: 2019-04-05 18:01-0400\n"
<infinity> +"PO-Revision-Date: YEAR-MO-DA HO:MI+ZONE\n"
<infinity> YEAR-MO-DA!
<stgraber> that's a funny one
<stgraber> just ran debconf-updatepo so not sure what that's about
<infinity> I wonder if any parsers will vomit on that.
<infinity> About 40k Google hits for "PO-Revision-Date: YEAR-MO-DA", so you're in good company.
<infinity> Or, at least, abundant company. :P
<stgraber> yeah, just tried deleting the file and re-generating, same stuff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (disco-proposed) [1:0.6]
<stgraber> cosmic one should be in the queue or about to show up too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curl [source] (disco-proposed) [7.64.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:0.4 => 1:0.4.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<infinity> Oh, no SRU paperwork for cosmic.  I guess I'll leave it to later.
<stgraber> yeah, I bugged rbalint about that on LP :)
<infinity> rbalint: Please SRUify your lxd bug so I can accept stgraber's upload.
#ubuntu-release 2019-04-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfce4-panel (disco-proposed/universe) [4.13.4-1 => 4.13.4-1ubuntu1] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdb (disco-proposed/main) [8.2.90.20190311-0ubuntu1 => 8.2.91.20190405-0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdb [source] (disco-proposed) [8.2.91.20190405-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python2.7 (disco-proposed/main) [2.7.16-1 => 2.7.16-2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python2.7 [source] (disco-proposed) [2.7.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-defaults-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.176ubuntu1.1 => 1.176ubuntu1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-defaults (bionic-proposed/main) [1.176ubuntu2.1 => 1.176ubuntu2.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtbase-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.12.2+dfsg-2 => 5.12.2+dfsg-3] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
<mitya57> ^^ infinity: this qtbase upload should fix the endianness issue we were talking about
<infinity> mitya57: Excellent, I'll drop the kde hint and accept it.
<mitya57> Thanks!
<mitya57> (the package with failing tests was kdelibs4support)
 * infinity nods.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.12.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xfce4-panel [source] (disco-proposed) [4.13.4-1ubuntu1]
<infinity> mitya57: Thanks for caring enough to look instead of just playing the "s390x no haz graphics, who cares" game.
 * infinity really wishes we had more than one big-endian arch so s390x didn't look so "weird" to people.
<mitya57> Actually here the problem was in a core function (related to string encoding). The graphics may still have bugs on s390x :-(
<infinity> mitya57: Oh, I'm sure rendering is a mess, but yes, it was obviously an endian bug i nthe string encoding (and I mentioned as much when people asked me to ignore it :P)
<infinity> mitya57: But I didn't know the code well enough to hunt down why and fix it, so thanks.
<infinity> mitya57: Did you add a test upstream to go with the fix (does upstream Qt do deep nitpicking unit tests?)?
<infinity> mitya57: Seems a bit odd that something like this would only be caught by a random test in a 3rd party consumer of the API.
<infinity> Maybe Qt's testing strategy is "let KDE test it for us", I dunno.
<mitya57> We are running tests in some Qt modules but not in qtbase.
<mitya57> Because there are too many failures, and I don't have enough time to look at them all.
<infinity> Someone needs to invent more hours.
<mitya57> Yes!
<mitya57> Maybe I will try to enable them at least for qtcore.
<infinity> Would be nice if we could find a volunteer willing to go through the qtbase test suite on Debian/Ubuntu and XFAIL until it's green.
<infinity> Then we'd have a (probably fairly short) list of stuff that needs looking at after that,.
<infinity> Assuming the testsuite has a convenient way to twiddle that per-test.
<mitya57> Some time ago (when Timo was the maintainer) we had a "110 files changed, 21678 insertions(+), 49 deletions(-)" patch.
<mitya57> But we did not manage to port it from Qt 5.5 to 5.6 so it was dropped…
<infinity> That's a lot of insertions.
<infinity> Okay, I need to find a bed.
<mitya57> https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtbase/raw/ubuntu/artful/debian/patches/enable-tests.patch
<mitya57> It starts with something one won't expect :)
<mitya57> (We removed rfc3261.txt from the tarball because it is not DFSG compliant, and needed to replace it with something)
<mitya57> But not counting this, it is still a large patch.
<mitya57> Good night!
<infinity> mitya57: Hahaha.  Okay, so the fake RFC is like 95% of the patch, that looks less scary with context. :P
<mitya57> The rest is still 109 files…
<infinity> mitya57: Having to QSKIP at the test level instead of some higher-level list of XFAILs looks a bit cumbersome to maintain, though.
<mitya57> There are BLACKLIST files but I think they work only in upstream CI.
<infinity> Compare with, say:
<infinity> https://salsa.debian.org/glibc-team/glibc/blob/sid/debian/testsuite-xfail-debian.mk
<infinity> Which is still not the most pleasant thing, but at least it's one file with no chance to conflict on every upstream import.
<mitya57> That is not possible with Qt I'm afraid
<infinity> Shame.
<mitya57> There are files like https://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/tree/tests/auto/corelib/thread/qthread/BLACKLIST, but they are per-directory, not global.
<acheronuk> infinity: sorry. I'm so used to seeing KDE*something requiring a fix to adapt to new Qt, that I badly assumed :/
<infinity> acheronuk: It's all good.  That's why we don't work in isolation.
 * acheronuk nods
<infinity> Right, bed.  For realz.
<mitya57> Good night for realz! :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-mate-meta (disco-proposed/universe) [1.230 => 1.231] (ubuntu-mate)
<doko> hmm, why does the gdb build hang?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8 (disco-proposed/main) [8.3.0-5ubuntu1 => 8.3.0-6ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8 [source] (disco-proposed) [8.3.0-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-mate-meta [source] (disco-proposed) [1.231]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups-filters (disco-proposed/main) [1.22.3-1 => 1.22.4-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server) (sync)
#ubuntu-release 2019-04-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8 (bionic-proposed/main) [8.3.0-5ubuntu1~18.04 => 8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8 [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdb (disco-proposed/main) [8.2.91.20190405-0ubuntu1 => 8.2.91.20190405-0ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdb [source] (disco-proposed) [8.2.91.20190405-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: language-selector (disco-proposed/main) [0.193 => 0.194] (core, personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: language-selector (bionic-proposed/main) [0.188.1 => 0.188.2] (core, personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtbase-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.12.2+dfsg-3 => 5.12.2+dfsg-4] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openipmi (disco-proposed/main) [2.0.25-2ubuntu1 => 2.0.25-2.1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pbgenomicconsensus (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-3ubuntu1 => 2.3.2-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pbgenomicconsensus [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.3.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ristretto (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-1 => 0.8.3-1ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qqc2-desktop-style (disco-proposed/universe) [5.56.0-0ubuntu1 => 5.56.0-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2020-03-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ns3 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.30+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ns3 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.30+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-bluetooth-quick-connect [sync] (focal-proposed) [10-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rabbitvcs [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mypaint [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-bluetooth-quick-connect [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [10-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rabbitvcs [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ns3 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.30+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mypaint [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mypaint [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mypaint [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mypaint [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200329)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mypaint [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mypaint [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mypaint [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-bluetooth-quick-connect [amd64] (focal-proposed) [10-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mypaint [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ns3 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.30+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rabbitvcs [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted logging-tree [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.8.1-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ns3 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.30+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ns3 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.30+dfsg-5]
<handsome_feng> jbicha: Thanks a lot!!! 💗
<Eickmeyer> Well, I'm going to JFDI. Doing the right thing sometimes trumps formal procedure.
<Eickmeyer> (We're out of time)
<Eickmeyer> Gdflk7sj
<Eickmeyer> oops, don't mind my cat.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.24+dfsg-6build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.24+dfsg-6build2] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> hiho ubuntu-archive - dpdk-doc still is listed as "Binary only movements to universe", so I'd want to ping again for it
<cpaelzer> the move is intentional and needed to unblock a component mismatch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
<cpaelzer> also the libnginx-mod-http-geoip move to universe is intentional (but doesn#t block anything atm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.24+dfsg-6build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.24+dfsg-6build2] (no packageset)
<RAOF> cpaelzer: Done. Enjoy your smaller supported set.
<RikMills> new libreoffice is breaking all ISO builds /o\
<cpaelzer> hehe
<cpaelzer> thanks RAOF
<Kamilion> I'm running into an odd issue while testing USB booting with lubuntu focal daily ISOs, MBR boots the ISO fine, EFI fails with error: out of memory.
<Kamilion> trying to generate the same USB stick config with 18.04 or 19.10 is successful. Something in focal's grub2 efi has gone southwards in 2.04.
<Kamilion> oh, wonderful. Been reported since november in bug 1851311
<ubot5> bug 1851311 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub 2.04 Out of memory error, No server error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1851311
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
<cpaelzer> ubuntu-archive: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfido2/+bug/1864439 is ready for promotion now
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1864439 in libfido2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libfido2, libcbor (dependencies of openssh)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<cpaelzer> reducing -proposed (by unblocking more things that are held back) seems good before the Beta-Freeze doors get shut :-)
<cpaelzer> RAOF: when you moved dpdk-doc befor, is it possible that you only moved the one in focal-release?
<cpaelzer> on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.html I see libnginx-mod-http-geoip gone from the report - so it surely had an update
<cpaelzer> but dpdk-doc still is on there
<cpaelzer> rmadison tells me the one in -release is indeed in universe now
<cpaelzer> but I'm unsure if the one in -proposed (19.11.1-0ubuntu1) needs some extra nudging to move as well
<RAOF> Entirely possible. Let me get my pizza in the oven and I'll check if I forgot to check -proposed.
<RAOF> Yup, missed those. I also was about to ask why the version in -proposed was less than the version in release, but then I parsed it correctly. :)
<cpaelzer> hehe
<cpaelzer> RAOF: thanks, while you are at it might I also ask to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfido2/+bug/1864439 as linked a few lines above?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1864439 in libfido2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libfido2, libcbor (dependencies of openssh)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<RAOF> Sorry, pizza time!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alsa-lib (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.3-5ubuntu0.4 => 1.1.3-5ubuntu0.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alsa-lib (eoan-proposed/main) [1.1.9-0ubuntu1.2 => 1.1.9-0ubuntu1.3] (core)
<seb128> could people here help to understand bug #1869652 ?
<ubot5> bug 1869652 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "1:6.4.2-0ubuntu2 breaks ISO builds where libreoffice is seeded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869652
<seb128> the diff uploaded is https://launchpadlibrarian.net/471030653/libreoffice_1%3A6.4.2-0ubuntu1_1%3A6.4.2-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<seb128> it has changes like that
<seb128> -Depends: libreoffice-core (= ${binary:Version}) | libreoffice-core-nogui (= ${binary:Version}),
<seb128> +Depends: libreoffice-core-nogui (= ${binary:Version}) | libreoffice-core (= ${binary:Version}),
<seb128> the package are still installable in a chroot
<seb128> unsure why the ISO builder doesn't resolve that properly
<seb128> ricotz propose to reverse back some of those with https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/commit/?id=e2634c80
<seb128> but unsure if that's enough and turnover for a libreoffice upload to build/autopkgtest/migrate is at least 1 day
<seb128> so I would prefer to have confidence on the change before we waste a day to be back at the same point and not being able to build beta ISOs
<xnox> seb128:  libreoffice-writer-nogui for example is in universe, not main.
<seb128> xnox, but shouldn't iut resolve to the alternative depends then?
<xnox> libreoffice-base is in universe, not main
<xnox> libreoffice-base-core is in main, not universe
<xnox> seb128:  i think neither (nogui) set, nor ("empty") set, are in main completely
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: freeipa-healthcheck (focal-proposed/primary) [0.5-2]
<xnox> seb128:  you did try to disable universe, in a chroot and then install?
<xnox> (and disable proposed)
<xnox> or should i try this, to trace it?
<seb128> xnox, thanks, let me try
<seb128> xnox, base is not installable/availble and component mismatch lsits libreoffice-core-nogui  to promote, let me try to do that, thanks for the hints
<seb128> bah, and could someone fix systemd/ppc64el autopkgtests, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/systemd/focal/ppc64el , that's annoying :/
<seb128> xnox, ricotz said that nogui shouldn't be installed, so I'm still unsure what's the right fix there, I would prefer to avoid an upload reversing the | if possible
<seb128> still would welcome help on that
<seb128> also covid/lockdown duties mean I can't really focus on the computer in the next hour so if we want to get the iso fix moving I would welcome from others
<xnox> seb128:  another option is to seed the wanted thing, in the seed first, ahead of the other thing that has alternative depends
<xnox> i.e. * wanted-alt-dep
<xnox> * package # which has Depends: unwanted | wanted-alt-dep
<xnox> seb128:  we had to do that sometimes, as germinate usually prefer to pick the first alt dep, unless alternative was already included.
<xnox> seb128:  which are the right set of packages that you want to have installed? =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
<seb128> xnox, I don't really know, best to ask oSoMoN and/or ricotz
<handsome_feng> Hi, release team, is it possible to have a look at LP: #1868571, Thanks a lot!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1868571 in ukui-control-center (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Sync ukui-control-center 2.0.1.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable(main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868571
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeipa-healthcheck [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.24+dfsg-6build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.24+dfsg-6build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.24+dfsg-6build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.24+dfsg-6build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeipa-healthcheck [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5-2] (no packageset)
<juliank> So plan to revert shim/shim-signed in release pocket to the old binaries before beta, as the current ones break fwupd
<juliank> They'll have an older version number, so this does not affect existing focal systems
<juliank> (we can't rebuild them with a higher version number, because then the shim binary changes and that's what we avoid)
<juliank> But the goal is that people who install from the beta will have a working fwupd
<juliank> We're waiting for shim-review board to review the fixed shim (https://github.com/rhboot/shim-review/issues/92), so we can submit it to MS for signing
<gitbot> rhboot issue 92 in shim-review "shim 15+1552672080.a4a1fbe-0ubuntu2 for Ubuntu" [Open]
<juliank> I believe sil2100 will be doing the package copying magic
<Laney> handsome_feng: done
<Laney> juliank: :(
<handsome_feng> Laney: Thanks! 🌹
<Laney> juliank: we have no friends on that board & at Microsoft to poke?
<cjwatson> cpaelzer: libcbor/libfido2 done
<cpaelzer> yeah I pinged this morning as the MIR was complete
<juliank> uninstallable build-depends in focal release pocket, main+universe: https://people.canonical.com/~jak/distcheck.yml
<cpaelzer> thank you cjwatson
<cpaelzer> are there any loose ends on this in your opinion?
<cpaelzer> other than the qa-regression-tests that ahasenack is working on?
<juliank> xnox: Oh, my repo state is from  Fri, 27 Mar 2020  9:08:10 UTC
<juliank> xnox: I should rerun against current focal
 * Laney eyes juliank 
<xnox> juliank:  yes please
<Laney> are you just having half conversations in here?
<xnox> Laney:  yes, it started on ##cloundations
<xnox> Laney:  we are finding more " python:native " build-deps in the archive
<cjwatson> cpaelzer: Not that I know of.  Obviously openssh itself needs to migrate too
<cpaelzer> was it hanging on more than the component mismatch?
<cjwatson> Doesn't look like it
<cpaelzer> then lets give it a few hours until it realizes dependencies are fine now for the autopkgtests to kick off
<juliank> xnox, doko So here we have a current list, source packages in main only: https://people.canonical.com/~jak/distcheck-main.yml
<juliank> universe running now
<juliank> https://people.canonical.com/~jak/distcheck-universe.yml
<juliank> main build-depends python: bsdmainutils ca-certificates dict-zu entrypoints etckeeper heimdal jbig2dec ptyprocess pyinotify python-pyelftools whoopsie-preferences xserver-xorg-video-qxl
<juliank> universe is too long to list
<xnox> fun
<juliank> 133 packages build-depend on python in universe
<juliank> for
<juliank>  r=yaml.load(open("distcheck-universe.yml"))["report"]
<juliank> print (" ".join(sorted(["%(package)s" %
<juliank>     ...: p for p in r if any("missing" in r and "python:" in r["missing"]["pkg"]["unsat-dependency"] for r in p["reasons"])])))
<juliank> Luckily dose-distcheck always renders python as python:amd64, so we can just look for python: in there
<juliank> Exercise for the reader: Convert the yaml to json and use jq
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhdate [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.02-2ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhdate [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.02-2ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhdate [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.02-2ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist)
<juliank> combined file is up-to-date now as well https://people.canonical.com/~jak/distcheck.yml
<juliank> To re-create, run
<juliank> dose-distcheck --progress --bg deb://archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_focal_universe_binary-amd64_Packages --bg deb://archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_focal_main_binary-amd64_Packages --fg debsrc://archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_focal_main_source_Sources             --fg debsrc://archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_focal_universe_source_Sources --deb-native-arch amd64 -fe
<juliank> inside your /var/lib/apt/lists
<juliank> broken-packages: 266
<juliank> ^ total source packages, main+universe, that have uninstallable build dependencies
<juliank> all results for amd64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhdate [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.02-2ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhdate [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.02-2ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist)
<juliank> rails in release pocket is a more interesting example
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhdate [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.02-2ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist)
<juliank> rails build-depends on both node-rollup-plugin-babel and rollup, but they're currently not coinstallable, as rollup is to old
<sil2100> Laney: what do you think about doing the Beta freezy thing later afternoon or evening our time?
<Laney> sil2100: yep, evening would be normal I think
<Laney> hopefully someone can pres butan for us
<juliank> I guess britney does not know about whether a source package's build dependency is satisifiable in the release pocket?
<juliank> or it was forced in
<juliank> should setup a dose-distcheck report for this
<juliank> maybe also one for binary package satisfiability
<juliank> e.g. two binaries in main are not installable
<juliank> php-record depends php7.3-recode
<juliank> probert depends probert-network
<juliank> s/record/recode/
<juliank> probert should show up in component mismatches I guess
<juliank> php-record should be removed I guess?
<juliank> ugh
<juliank> php-recode
<juliank> there is neither a php7.3-recode nor a 7.4 one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeipa-healthcheck [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhdate [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.02-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhdate [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.6.02-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhdate [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.6.02-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhdate [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.02-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhdate [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.6.02-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhdate [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.6.02-2ubuntu2]
<sil2100> Laney: we shall pokie pokie IS when the time comes (or Steve will have the powers once he's up)
<Laney> right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: golang-github-google-wire (focal-proposed/primary) [0.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: golang-github-bep-golibsass (focal-proposed/primary) [0.6.0-1]
<rbalint> archive-admin : could someone please let kodi 18.6 in? LP: #1868499
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1868499 in kodi (Ubuntu) " Please remove s390x binaries for 2:18.5+dfsg1-0ubuntu3 with all reverse dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868499
<doko> juliank: php7.4 dropped that one, bryce ^^^
<handsome_feng> Hi, could someone in ubuntu archive team ack this: LP: #1869007 ? we want to seeds it to avoid the ugly UI, since peony and other components rely on it.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1869007 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] [FFe] qt5-ukui-platformtheme" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869007
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200330)
<locutus_> doko, ^^ they have been kicked out because of ruby2.7 transition, but they are now good in sid
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-grape-logging (focal-proposed/primary) [1.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-grape (focal-proposed/primary) [1.3.1+git20200320.c8fd21b-2]
<locutus_> kanashiro, ^^ FYI
<locutus_> they should fix ruby-active-model-serializers
<kanashiro> locutus_, yes, it was fixed in Debian right after we removed from focal
<kanashiro> locutus_, if you are interested on those we can re-introduce them
<kanashiro> locutus_, I thought ruby-active-model-serializers was also removed from focal but it wasn't, I requested its removal here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-grape/+bug/1868318
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1868318 in ruby-grape-path-helpers (Ubuntu) "[RM] Removal request of ruby-grape/1.1.0-2 from Focal " [Undecided,Fix released]
<locutus_> I prefer them syncd/fixed rather than removed :)
<kanashiro> locutus_, thanks for syncing them :)
<jamespage> hello - there are two ceph uploads in the bionic UNAPPROVED queue - could the older one be rejected
<jamespage> sil2100: if you have cycles could you take a review of the UNAPPROVED ceph uploads for bionic and eoan?
<sil2100> jamespage: o/ Let me try getting to that
<jamespage> sil2100: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ceph [source] (bionic-proposed) [12.2.13-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-bep-golibsass [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-grape-logging [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-google-wire [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-grape [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1+git20200320.c8fd21b-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [i386] (focal-proposed/restricted) [440.64-0ubuntu3] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-google-wire [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-google-wire [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [amd64] (focal-proposed/restricted) [440.64-0ubuntu3] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (eoan-proposed) [14.2.8-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-google-wire [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-dry-types (focal-proposed/primary) [1.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-google-wire [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-google-wire [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [i386] (focal-proposed) [440.64-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-google-wire [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-dry-types [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [440.64-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (bionic-proposed) [12.2.13-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-bep-golibsass [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-google-wire [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-dry-logic (focal-proposed/primary) [1.0.5-2]
<locutus_> I have to sync some ruby packages in order to fix the ruby-defaults migration
<locutus_> they are needed as dependencies of ruby-grape, removed from focal some days ago
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-abstract-type (focal-proposed/primary) [0.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-adamantium (focal-proposed/primary) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-binding-ninja (focal-proposed/primary) [0.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-dry-configurable (focal-proposed/primary) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-concord (focal-proposed/primary) [0.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-dry-container (focal-proposed/primary) [0.7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-dry-equalizer (focal-proposed/primary) [0.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-dry-core (focal-proposed/primary) [0.4.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-dry-inflector (focal-proposed/primary) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-dry-logic (focal-proposed/primary) [1.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-knapsack (focal-proposed/primary) [1.18.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-lru-redux (focal-proposed/primary) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-pry-rails (focal-proposed/primary) [0.3.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-rspec-profiling (focal-proposed/primary) [0.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-puppetlabs-spec-helper (focal-proposed/primary) [2.6.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-rspec-puppet (focal-proposed/primary) [2.7.8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-rubocop-performance (focal-proposed/primary) [1.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-rspec-set (focal-proposed/primary) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-ruby-parser (focal-proposed/primary) [3.11.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-test-prof (focal-proposed/primary) [0.10.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-spring-commands-rspec (focal-proposed/primary) [1.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-tty-command (focal-proposed/primary) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.41 => 2.525.43] (desktop-core)
<bryce> doko, juliank yes php-recode should be dropped
<locutus_> bryce, yes, but phpmyadmin was still needing it
<bryce> locutus_, thanks for getting that taken care of
<locutus_> I hope it will finally migrate in a few hours
<locutus_> vorlon, autopkgtest for libsass/3.6.3-1: amd64: Pass, arm64: Pass, armhf: Pass, i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Pass, s390x: Pass
<locutus_>  
<locutus_> I guess this one needs an hint on i386? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/i386/libs/libsass/20200330_110133_f7bb1@/log.gz
<vorlon> locutus__: libsass is in the whitelist, so autopkgtest failures in new versions need investigated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1013.14] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1008.8] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-45.37] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-21.25] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1016.17] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-21.25] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1016.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-45.37]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1013.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-21.25] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1008.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-21.25]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-21.25]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-21.25]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1016.17~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1018.19] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-21.25] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1013.14~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-45.37] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1016.17~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1013.14~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-45.37]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1018.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-21.25]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-45.37~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-45.37~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-45.37~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-45.37~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1007.7] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1007.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1018.19~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-45.37~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1016.17~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-1007.7] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1018.19~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-45.37~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1016.17~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1007.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-45.37] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-45.37]
<sil2100> I guess we should probably wait for the new libreoffice to build before we kick the first beta candidates?
<sil2100> I'm reverting shim now, but after that maybe it would be a good time to look into doing the Beta freeze
<Laney> I'll put the britney freeze block into place
<sil2100> Laney: \o/
<Laney> libreoffice will not be ready for a long long time, guess we won't be able to fire up fresh candidates until tomorrow if we wait for that
 * Laney can never remember which flavours have a "-" and which don't
<Laney> ubuntu-budgie ubuntukylin!
<Laney> ❄️❄️❄️❄️❄️❄️❄️❄️❄️
<RikMills> I seem to recall adam tended to let the archive settle anyway before spinning 1st candidates? e.g. in case seeded things in proposed could migrate
<Laney> Not for 24 hours
 * RikMills nods
 * Laney sees scary reverts happening
<ahasenack> are we frozen?
<cjwatson> Oh good, openssh migrated in time
<Laney> Not yet, will update the topic and mail
<Laney> The proposed-migration block is though, but I will scan through excuses and do a round of selective unblocking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-bep-golibsass [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-google-wire [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-3]
<Laney> sil2100: how are you getting on?
<sil2100> Laney: almost there with the revert
<sil2100> I'm copying the old shim-signed now, just hm, can someone ensure me that when I do a --force-same-destination along with -b, the binaries will be copied as well?
<sil2100> Since copy-package output doesn't show the binaries being considered with the copy
<sil2100> vorlon: ^
<sil2100> With shim I just used eoan, since we anyway bin-copied it from there to focal and used that
<sil2100> But shim-signed had a focal version previously
<sil2100> Should I be worried that 'Copy candidates' only shows the source package in this case?
<Laney> what commandline did you use?
<sil2100> copy-package -b -s focal --to-suite focal -e 1.40 --force-same-destination  shim-signed
<sil2100> (waiting on prompt)
<sil2100> Got this as output:
<sil2100> Copy candidates:
<sil2100> 	shim-signed 1.40 in focal
<sil2100> Candidate copy target: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+archive/primary
<sil2100> I wouldn't want it to just copy the source and re-build the binaries by accident
<sil2100> cjwatson: maybe you know? Is this just some bug that superseeded binaries are not shown in the copy candidates for copy-package? ^
<cjwatson> That's just copy-package not being able to predict the copy quite correctly
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, phew, thanks ;)
<cjwatson> Your command line looks fine
<sil2100> Laney: should we put focal to pre-release freeze? Since the shimy things are in now
<sil2100> Laney: as for libreoffice, I guess I'd prefer to wait for it to build and migrate, since the other option would be to promote the binary package to main - but is it correct that the dependencies were in that order actually?
<sil2100> I disabled cronjobs for builds and updated debian-cd btw.
<Laney> sil2100: There's the xnox seed hack which appears to work (surprisingly to me!)
<Laney> The -nogui-preferred updates were just buggy, shouldn't have been like that
<sil2100> Ah, I see it now, the seed thing!
<Laney> anyway +1 for freeze
<Laney> is vorlon around to do that?
<sil2100> He should be, but possibly busy with stuff - let's try poking him anyway:
<sil2100> vorlon: poke poke, you have the power to update the focal series status, right?
<Laney> 2 minute timeout then we ask IS :P
<sil2100> I guess cjwatson also has the powers, but it might be a bit late for him (as for you Laney!)
 * Laney looks at the clock on sil2100's wall
<sil2100> Though I did ping him earlier out of habit, uh
<vorlon> sil2100, Laney: are we ready to go to archive freeze so soon? :) yeah I can do that
<vorlon> or can I
<vorlon> maybe it needs a losa actually?
<vorlon> sil2100: yeah try #is
<Laney> ah
<sil2100> vorlon: would you advise to give people some more time still? I was thinking about putting the freeze due to the time here for me and Laney - but if you think waiting is the right way to go and you could take care of poking #is and sending the e-mail, guess we could wait? Laney, wdyt?
<Laney> I already asked :p
<vorlon> sil2100: I don't know of any reason to wait further
<vorlon> sil2100: but also I've been on [vac] for the last week and haven't taken the pulse of -proposed yet today
<Laney> Feel free to do a sweep of everything that's frozen and unblock anything reasonable tonight imo
<ahasenack> cjwatson: that was close, heh? :)
<ahasenack> (openssh)
<sil2100> Laney: ok, thanks ;)
 * sil2100 goes AFK for a bit
<sil2100> gaughen: \o/
 * sil2100 hugs gaughen 
 * gaughen gives sil2100 a hug right back
<sil2100> Laney: still no news of the freeze block?
<sil2100> Laney: ah, nvm, I see it's being acted on now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accountsservice (focal-proposed/main) [0.6.55-0ubuntu10 => 0.6.55-0ubuntu11] (personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> It iz dun
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Laney: you want to send the announcement, or should I?
<Laney> I'll do it in a minute
<sil2100> Laney: thanks o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pango1.0 (focal-proposed/main) [1.44.7-2ubuntu1 => 1.44.7-2ubuntu2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libwacom (focal-proposed/main) [1.1-2build3 => 1.3-1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: murano-agent (focal-proposed/universe) [1:5.0.0~b1~git2019121815.2b2cc45-0ubuntu3 => 1:5.0.0~b1~git2019121815.2b2cc45-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
<Eickmeyer> Ugh, I still have a bugfix to update (a PPU package of mine).
 * Laney does an email
<Laney> auto-accept bot is ON!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted murano-agent [source] (focal-proposed) [1:5.0.0~b1~git2019121815.2b2cc45-0ubuntu4]
<sil2100> \o/
<Laney> I'm going to accept and unblock that pango1.0
<Laney> then I think I'll go away for the evening
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pango1.0 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.44.7-2ubuntu2]
<Laney> WAH guess not
<Laney> looks like proposed-migration has been crashing, probably since the freeze hint, will look
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/focal/2020-03-30/20:42:08.log
<Laney> what
<Laney> ah
<Laney> Is this a really bad way of saying 'you have blocked shim/shim-signed twice'?
 * Laney drops those from the 'freeze' block and tries again
 * apw sighs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: djorm-ext-pgarray (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-0ubuntu3 => 1.2-0ubuntu4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: feisty-session-splashes (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14 => 0.15] (no packageset)
<Laney> ok it's working again
<Laney> Once excuses regenerates, it would be good if someone could do a round of unblocking before sil2100 and I try to spin some images tomorrow
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted feisty-session-splashes [source] (focal-proposed) [0.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: feisty-wallpapers (focal-proposed/universe) [0.15 => 0.16] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libqmi (focal-proposed/main) [1.24.6-2 => 1.24.8-1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted feisty-wallpapers [source] (focal-proposed) [0.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gutsy-wallpapers (focal-proposed/universe) [0.22 => 0.23] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gutsy-wallpapers [source] (focal-proposed) [0.23]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: human-theme (focal-proposed/universe) [0.39.2 => 0.39.3] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted human-theme [source] (focal-proposed) [0.39.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-power (focal-proposed/universe) [12.10.6+17.10.20170829.1-0ubuntu4 => 12.10.6+17.10.20170829.1-0ubuntu5] (edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie, ubuntu-mate)
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: fyi, projectm has been removed from Debian (Debian bug #953118).  I see dpf-plugins is an Ubuntu-specific package that depends on it.  I'm not going to take any action on the projectm removal for focal given that we're past feature freeze, but you may want to look into this for the future since that effectively means the package is orphaned in Ubuntu
<ubot5> Debian bug 953118 in ftp.debian.org "RM: projectm -- RoQA; Depends on Qt4" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/953118
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eyed3 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.10-1 => 0.8.10-1.1] (ubuntustudio) (sync)
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: ack
<Eickmeyer> Gdflk7sj
<Eickmeyer> oops
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (focal-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu608 => 20101020ubuntu609] (core)
<Eickmeyer> Laney: Since your name is on the release freeze, I'm going to bug you. I'm waiting on an upstream to release a bugfix update for a package, pushing its version from RC1 to RC2. I want this in Ubuntu Studio's beta, and it's a package I am PPU on. I hope we can get it in swiftly after I upload.
<Eickmeyer> s/release freeze/beta freeze announcement
<Eickmeyer> Final version is due on April 14th, per upstream.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (focal-proposed) [20101020ubuntu609]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-46.38] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-46.38] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-46.38]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-46.38] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-46.38]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-46.38]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1019.20] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-46.38] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1019.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-46.38]
<sil2100> Laney: ah, so what, my earlier shim/shim-signed block broke proposed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Focal Beta] (20101020ubuntu609) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Focal Beta] (20101020ubuntu609) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot armhf [Focal Beta] (20101020ubuntu609) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Focal Beta] (20101020ubuntu609) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot s390x [Focal Beta] (20101020ubuntu609) has been added
#ubuntu-release 2020-03-31
<jbicha> could an AA please kill rabbitcs-thunar (from src:rabbitvcs)? rabbitvcs was recently reintroduced to focal and now it doesn't want to migrate because I dropped a binary pkg
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rabbitvcs/0.18-1ubuntu1
<stgraber> quick nag for a release team member to look into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1867535
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867535 in lxc (Ubuntu) "[FFe] LXC 4.0.0 LTS" [Undecided,New]
<stgraber> we're now ready to upload it as we've had 100000+ users on it for a few days and have tracked down and fixed what seems like the one regression that didn't get discovered in our testing (attach to a nested container that's using LXC 2.0.x, admittedly a bit of a edge case, but we're testing for this daily now)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gftp (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.19-5ubuntu1 => 2.0.19-6] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-games-app (focal-proposed/universe) [3.35.92-0build1 => 3.36.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gftp [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.0.19-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-games-app [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.36.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (focal-proposed/main) [2.59.0 => 2.61.0] (core, i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wireguard-linux-compat (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.20200318-1ubuntu1 => 1.0.20200330-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wireguard-linux-compat [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.20200330-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: carla (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1~rc1-0ubuntu2 => 2.1~rc2-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntustudio)
<Eickmeyer> ^ Laney, there's my upload.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcpanel-json-xs-perl (focal-release/main) [4.19-1build1 => 4.19-1build1] (i386-whitelist) (sync)
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: please do not use lintian overrides to override lintian messages that are /correct/.  The purpose of lintian overrides is to enable suppression of messages in cases where lintian is not capable of determining whether a package has a bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted carla [source] (focal-proposed) [2.1~rc2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eyed3 [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.8.10-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: retro-gtk (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18.0-1 => 0.18.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted retro-gtk [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.18.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: muffin (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4.2-3 => 4.4.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed php7.3 from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed recode from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added breathe to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted muffin [sync] (focal-proposed) [4.4.3-1]
<vorlon> stgraber: ffe granted; and also, is the auto-accept bot running? I see some things in unapproved that I don't think should be there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: pepper (focal-proposed/primary) [0.3.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcpanel-json-xs-perl [sync] (focal-release) [4.19-1build1]
<vorlon> jbicha: what's the purpose of this lintian sync given that 2.59.0 is stuck in -proposed due to armhf autopkgtest regressions and nothing in the upstream delta appears to address this:?
<didrocks> can we get ubiquity and zfs-linux unblocked please? There are fixes for zfs installation and it will be difficult to have an upgrade path for people doing current installation with old parameters
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, when you get time, mind having a look? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: hey! What's up? (no backlog!)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.4, Eoan 19.10 | Archive: Beta Freeze | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Focal Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
<didrocks> sil2100: can we get ubiquity and zfs-linux unblocked please? There are fixes for zfs installation and it will be difficult to have an upgrade path for people doing current installation with old parameters
<Laney> sil2100: seems like having the same block twice breaks it
<sil2100> didrocks: looking
<sil2100> Ok, I think it makes sense to have that migrate
<Laney> eww, libreoffice didn't even finish building yet
<sil2100> I'll unblock carla for studio as well
<apw> Laney, sil2100, there is a new kernel in -proposed which is security related which would be nice to have in the beta
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<RikMills> the libreoffice amd64 build last weekend took (took 1 day, 8 hours) o_O
<RikMills> and err.... morning :)
<sil2100> apw: ah, gues that's the kernel that surprised me mid-night yesterday!
<sil2100> *guess
<Laney> good timing apw ;-)
<apw> sil2100, supprise to everyone i hope
<apw> Laney, i think i missed getting d-i in before the block by a few minutes :)
<sil2100> Laney: guess we should unblock it too, right?
<Laney> yeah, apw can probably handle that one
<sil2100> And then wait for things to migrate...
 * apw can ask for the unblock sure
<Laney> you can push the unblock :p
<apw> sorry that is what i meant, i can ask britney for that; its never a given with her
<Laney> ha
<apw> Laney, add it to freeze ?  so its doecumented?
<apw> Laney, or just u-r as normal, matters little i gues
<Laney> apw: ubuntu-release
<Laney> the 'freeze' hint is mainly so that excuses says 'blocked by freeze'
<apw> which is cute ish
<Laney> ah p-m runs aren't looking too hot again
<sil2100> Did I break it with some hint again?
<Laney> no, something networkish this time
<sil2100> Ah, yeah, I see the logs
<sil2100> Weird, maybe that's just a transient networking thing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (focal-proposed/main) [2.0 => 2.1] (core) (sync)
<apw> i assume as things are freeze blocked we are free to review away on the queue
<rbalint> apw, yes, please review it, it has a critical fix
<juliank> Updated edos-distcheck output: https://people.canonical.com/~jak/distcheck.yml
 * apw reviews unattended-upgrades
<juliank> we're down to 245 packages in the release package that have uninstallable build depends
<juliank> I included the date of the release file now at the end of the file
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.1]
<seb128> could someone review the FFe on bug #1868019 ?
<ubot5> bug 1868019 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Focal) "[FFe] Add method to enable fractional scaling" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868019
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-abstract-type [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-binding-ninja [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-dry-configurable [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-dry-core [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.4.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-adamantium [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-dry-container [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-concord [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-dry-logic [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pepper [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.3.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-dry-inflector [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-knapsack [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.18.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-pry-rails [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.3.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rspec-profiling [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rspec-set [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ruby-parser [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.11.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-test-prof [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.10.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-dry-equalizer [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-lru-redux [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rspec-puppet [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.7.8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-spring-commands-rspec [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ruby-dry-logic [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rubocop-performance [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-puppetlabs-spec-helper [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.6.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-tty-command [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
<rbalint> ubuntu-archive please unblock kodi: LP: #1868499
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1868499 in kodi (Ubuntu) " Please remove s390x binaries for 2:18.5+dfsg1-0ubuntu3 with all reverse dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868499
<sil2100> seb128: on it!
<sil2100> rbalint: will try to get to that
<seb128> sil2100, thanks!
<RikMills> can anyone review LP: #1864994
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1864994 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kpeoplevcard for Focal 20.04" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864994
<jibel> sil2100, beta candidate is 20200330 or you plan to build a new one soon?
<Laney> We will build new ones soon
<RikMills> has been in new since end of Feb
<Laney> RikMills: New source packages don't need feature freeze exceptions.
<Laney> or is it uploaded?
<RikMills> Laney: It is uploaded, Just needs new source review
<Laney> it is, I seeeeee
<apw> Laney, i can look at that now, just comeing out from under the security release
<sil2100> jibel: as Laney said, these are not candidate images yet
<RikMills> thanks!
 * Laney crosses fingers for a successful p-m run
<handsome_feng> sil2100: Hi, Can I sync kylin-nm 1.2.2.1-1 from Debian which contains a bugfix that cant't switch  from wireless to wired? Without it, the desktop may failed to connect the network.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpeoplevcard [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1-0ubuntu1]
<Laney> handsome_feng: Yes
 * Laney tries to stop poor Łukasz getting pinged for every single thing
<sil2100> handsome_feng: +1
<sil2100> Laney: ;) As long as you're keeping your eyes on the channel, it's all good! I don't mind being pinged, just worried that maybe others that could act earlier won't notice the request
<handsome_feng> Thanks!
<RikMills> apw: thank you :)
<apw> we so need to change the AA highlight; there are too many urls with that in
<sil2100> seb128: ok, almost approved, just asked a few questions on the FFe bug
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, let me look
<seb128> is https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html known to not be refreshing?
<apw> and there is a case in point
<Laney> lol
<apw> there is a reason i voted for aa-help
<Laney> yes seb128, some network problems, should be visible on the proposed-migration logs
<Laney> hopefully working now
<sil2100> apw: I was considering changing my highlight to "ubuntu-archive:", but then I was worried I'll miss some pings with people mentioning the highlight in a sentence
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kylin-nm (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1 => 1.2.2.1-1] (ubuntukylin) (sync)
<apw> sil2100, all the other ones i have are -help :)
<wgrant> ([^~]|^)ubuntu-archive maybe
<wgrant> or something like that
<seb128> Laney, thanks, I didn't know we had log published for that, I found them now, learnt a new thing :)
<Laney> great!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kylin-nm [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.2.2.1-1]
<sil2100> wgrant: good idea! I guess irssi probably supports regex for hilights, will read up on that ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmark (focal-proposed/universe) [0.29.0-1ubuntu2 => 0.29.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cmark [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.29.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wine-development (focal-proposed/universe) [5.4-1ubuntu2 => 5.5-1] (i386-whitelist) (sync)
<Laney> oho
<Laney> I suppose we probably need to handle i386-whitelist in the bot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plymouth (focal-proposed/main) [0.9.4git20200323-0ubuntu3 => 0.9.4git20200323-0ubuntu5] (core)
<seb128> ^ could that plymouth upload be consider for beta?
<seb128> it add fsck support to plymouth, which was flagged as a rc issue
<Laney> yup
<seb128> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bitlbee (focal-proposed/universe) [3.6-1.1build1 => 3.6-1.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<seb128> I've included a boot improvement issue from upstream after giving it a proper round of testing since I think it's worth having, and better before beta so we get more feedback
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bitlbee [source] (focal-proposed) [3.6-1.1ubuntu1]
 * Laney hands seb128 a number book though
<Laney> 3 -> 5!
<apw> wgrant, trying that as a buffer specific highlight_regex now
<seb128> Laney, shrug, I wish dch was smart enough when you use -i again on an UNRELEASED already bumped version to just do nothing :p
<seb128> Laney, I tend to "dch -i <something>", not the first time I screw by doing that for a second patch :/
<Laney> seb128: ah, I never use -i, just rely on it opening a new version when needed
<Laney> seb128: this fsck patch, what's the relationship with the casper changes from yesterday?
<seb128> Laney, there is an old ubuntu specific protocol and an upstream documented one from fsckd
<seb128> Laney, the casper upload changed to use the upstream documented one
<seb128> Laney, the plymouth patch handle both the legacy and fsckd messages
<seb128> so not really a direct relation between the uploads
<Laney> and we need to handle the old ones for some reason?
<seb128> it's what mountall & co were speaking, I don't know if it's still relevant
<seb128> Daniel felt better still supporting the legacy one for this cycle
<Laney> k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plymouth [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.4git20200323-0ubuntu5]
<Laney> seb128: if you want to repay the favour, getting that oem package in NEW reviewed (for main) would be nice for me ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: catch (focal-proposed/universe) [1.12.1-1 => 1.12.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted catch [source] (focal-proposed) [1.12.1-1ubuntu1]
<seb128> Laney, k
<seb128> Laney, thanks for plymouth!
<seb128> sil2100, I replied to your comment on the gnome-control-center bug
<sil2100> seb128: excellent!
<sil2100> seb128: ok, this is what I wanted to know - mostly if the fractional scaling feature has been tested on Ubuntu by more users already
<sil2100> Which seems to be the case
<apw> wgrant, that works well as a buffer specific highlight_regex
<wgrant> apw: Oh, nice, I'll try it myself then...
<sil2100> seb128: approved - do you want to upload it now?
<apw> wgrant, the only problem is they are not persistnat so you need a plugin to make them so
<wgrant> Oh :(
<apw> there is one by flashcode, so i am using that buffer_autoset
<sil2100> Seeing that we seem to be waiting for a few other things already, do you want to try uploading it now - with the possibility of it being in Beta still?
<sil2100> seb128: ^
<handsome_feng> Hi, sil2100, could you ack  this LP: #1869007?  :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1869007 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] [FFe] qt5-ukui-platformtheme" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869007
<sil2100> handsome_feng: can't promise to ACK it, but I will review it! :)
<sil2100> (looking at it now!)
<handsome_feng> Thanks! ❤️
<Laney> RikMills just said he was looking at that
<Laney> sil2100:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-adamantium [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-dry-inflector [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-dry-core [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rspec-puppet [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.7.8-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpeoplevcard [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pepper [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-binding-ninja [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-binding-ninja [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-pry-rails [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rubocop-performance [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-test-prof [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
<RikMills> Laney sil2100 not actually started yet, so I will defer if you like
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpeoplevcard [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-binding-ninja [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rspec-profiling [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-tty-command [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-abstract-type [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ruby-parser [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-dry-equalizer [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pepper [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-lru-redux [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-spring-commands-rspec [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-binding-ninja [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rspec-set [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
<Laney> It really doesn't need to be the release team reviewing new packages for sponsoring
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-abstract-type [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-binding-ninja [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-binding-ninja [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-dry-equalizer [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-lru-redux [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rspec-profiling [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rspec-set [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ruby-parser [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.11.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-test-prof [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-adamantium [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-dry-core [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-pry-rails [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rubocop-performance [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-tty-command [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-binding-ninja [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rspec-puppet [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.7.8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-dry-inflector [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-spring-commands-rspec [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-2]
<seb128> sil2100, will do, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (focal-proposed/main) [1:3.36.1-1ubuntu1 => 1:3.36.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<seb128> sil2100, ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ispell-lt (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-8 => 1.2.1-8ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cwiid (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.00+svn201-4build1 => 0.6.00+svn201-5] (ubuntustudio) (sync)
<seb128> are daily builds stopped/happening later than usual?
<apw> wgrant, oh there is a regexp which is global too, trying that
<Laney> Stopped
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ispell-lt [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-8ubuntu1]
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> That always happens during a milestone
<Laney> There will be candidates later on
<seb128> yeah, I was just waiting on an issue to test the status of plymouth/see if adding the label plugin fixed the checksum messages not displaying at all
<seb128> on an *ISO*
<seb128> been waiting since sunday, it took over a day for plymouth to migrate and it missed the build yesterday
<seb128> or well, I will test on the first beta candidate I guess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: qt5-ukui-platformtheme (focal-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<RikMills> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> Laney, handsome_feng: ah, yes, it's a NEW package so please upload it to the NEW queue
<sil2100> I can then do a NEW review on it
<RikMills> sil2100: in NEW now
<sil2100> \o/
<Laney> \o\
 * sil2100 reviewing g-c-c
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-openstacksdk (focal-proposed/main) [0.45.0-0ubuntu1 => 0.45.0-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<jamespage> hi -release - I'm finishing off a couple of updates to openstack related packages - ^^ unblocks an issue with testing in builders that is causing FTBFS
<jamespage> which will be followed by senlin and octavia uploads
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-control-center [source] (focal-proposed) [1:3.36.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: senlin (focal-proposed/universe) [9.0.0~b2~git2020020610.5f955f23-0ubuntu1 => 9.0.0~b3~git2020032615.d3bd9ef3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<handsome_feng> sil2100: Thanks a lot! I will try to find a sponsor to upload it now!
<RikMills> handsome_feng: I just uploaded
<sil2100> handsome_feng: RikMills just sponsored i/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted senlin [source] (focal-proposed) [9.0.0~b3~git2020032615.d3bd9ef3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceres-solver (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14.0-4build1 => 1.14.0-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<handsome_feng> RikMills: oh, thankssssssss!
<RikMills> handsome_feng: tried it on your ISO. Looks nice!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceres-solver [source] (focal-proposed) [1.14.0-4ubuntu1]
<jamespage> I still have a weird test failure for octavia so debugging that now
<handsome_feng> RikMills: Thanks, we will keep improving it! there are still some bugfix in debian, I will sync them after beta freeze :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spdylay (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2.1build4 => 1.3.2-2.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spdylay [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.2-2.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpeoplevcard [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpeoplevcard [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpeoplevcard [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-knapsack [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-reference (focal-proposed/universe) [2.76 => 2.76ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-reference [source] (focal-proposed) [2.76ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: discover-data (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2013.01.11 => 2.2013.01.11ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpeoplevcard [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpeoplevcard [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpeoplevcard [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpeoplevcard [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-knapsack [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.18.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpeoplevcard [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted discover-data [source] (focal-proposed) [2.2013.01.11ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chrony (focal-proposed/main) [3.5-6ubuntu1 => 3.5-6ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: displaycal (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.9.3-1 => 3.8.9.3-1ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: djorm-ext-pgarray (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-0ubuntu3 => 1.2-0ubuntu4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dms (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.8.1-1ubuntu1 => 1.0.8.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dms [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.8.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-binding-ninja [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-2]
<locutus_> hello vorlon, is it possible to do the magic? missing build on i386: actionaz (from 3.10.0-1ubuntu3)
<locutus_> from src:actiona
<locutus_> also, libsass migration is one hint on i386 away! autopkgtest for libsass/3.6.3-1: amd64: Pass, arm64: Pass, armhf: Pass, i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Pass, s390x: Pass
<locutus_> I don't think we can recover that failure
<sil2100> Laney: hey! I had a moment just now and started looking at oem-somerville-three-eyed-raven-meta
<sil2100> Laney: it looks good, I also read the OEM MIR exception page - just had one question, did all this get finally approved/discussed by the TB?
<xnox> there is TB mailing list thread, but they have not commented on it lately
<Laney> sil2100: thanks, the TB stuff is still pending, so we may have to revise things later on
<xnox> last time they spoke it was during TB meeting in 2019
<xnox> yeah
<xnox> i think they wanted to see all pieces fall together to review it
<juliank> To follow up on the distcheck from yesterday, I now have a cron job on my server temporarily to do those, and they publish three files
<juliank> https://magenta.jak-linux.org/ubuntu-archive/distcheck/focal.yml - checks that sources packages in release pocket have b-d satisfiable in release pocket
<juliank> https://magenta.jak-linux.org/ubuntu-archive/distcheck/focal-proposed.yml - checks that sources packages in release+proposed pocket have b-d satisfiable in release+proposed pocket
<juliank> https://magenta.jak-linux.org/ubuntu-archive/distcheck/focal-proposed-against-release.yml - checks that sources packages in release+proposed pocket have b-d satisfiable in release pocket
<sil2100> Laney, xnox: thanks guys
<juliank> They'll move to somewhere more official at some point, forgive me, I did not want to spend much time on it now
<juliank> here's the script: https://magenta.jak-linux.org/ubuntu-archive/distcheck/update.sh
<juliank> the cron job is @hourly bash <path to that script>
<sil2100> Laney: I guess I'm fine with the versioning, but just wanted to make sure it's intentional: the package is versioned 20.04~ubuntu1, while I guess I'd just expect 20.04.1 or 20.04 or 20.04ubuntu1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-dry-logic [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> I think this is mostly cosmetic, but yeah
<Laney> sil2100: It's because of the interactions with the OEM archive
<wgrant> Hm, so we expect the OEM archive to replace the package that the primary archive uses to chain to it?
<wgrant> That makes rotation etc. harder
<wgrant> I'd prefer the primary archive control the delegation package...
<xnox> wgrant:  no it doesn't.
<xnox> wgrant:  we have strict version requirements, and archive always has control to rotate things off.
<xnox> wgrant:  plus we must avoid the requirement to upload meta-packages into the archive to "release" a new hotfix. as all hotfixes are prepared in private and usually have disclosure timelines that are oem driven. Thus updates are staged in the vendor-accessible archive; then released to the public oem archive which has meta-package update + e.g. one more new dep on a newly fixed foo package.
<xnox> wgrant:  see the spec doc for metapackage versions.
<wgrant> OK, fair enough.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wine-development (focal-proposed/universe) [5.4-1ubuntu2 => 5.5-1ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<sil2100> Laney: ah, one small thing for the oem-somerville-three-eyed-raven-meta package - guess we might need to suppress the lintian warning of package-installs-apt-sources
<cpaelzer> hi release team - for bug 1867036 there is a chrony upload in focal-unapproved
<ubot5> bug 1867036 in chrony (Ubuntu) "Focal Fossa : chronyd unable to sync system clock" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867036
<sil2100> cpaelzer: on it
<Laney> sil2100: That's probably a good idea for the template
<cpaelzer> IMHO that qualifies for "please only upload updates for packages on any release images if you /need/ to get them into the beta itself."
<Laney> would it be ok to file a bug?
<cpaelzer> let me know if you think otherwise on the chrony casesil2100
<Laney> cpaelzer: sounds legit :-)
<Laney> sil2100: I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-qemu-meta/+bug/1869867
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869867 in oem-qemu-meta (Ubuntu) "Gives package-installs-apt-sources lintian error" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Laney: excellent, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chrony [source] (focal-proposed) [3.5-6ubuntu2]
<Laney> asking FourDollar_s to take a look
<sil2100> I'll accept it as is right now
<Laney> ♥
<cpaelzer> thank you sil2100
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oem-somerville-three-eyed-raven-meta [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04~ubuntu1]
<sil2100> Guess once things build we might want to do another round of unblocks before the candidates
<Laney> We might want to do some skips
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-dry-configurable [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-puppetlabs-spec-helper [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concord [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-concord [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-dry-logic [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-dry-configurable [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-puppetlabs-spec-helper [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.6.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdeconnect (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-0ubuntu2 => 1.4-0ubuntu3] (kubuntu)
<RikMills> hi, I would like that ^ in kubuntu image unless it is inconvenient now
 * sil2100 looks
<sil2100> I think it's still good, at least I'll accept it into -proposed
 * sil2100 off to prep lunch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kdeconnect [source] (focal-proposed) [1.4-0ubuntu3]
<RikMills> thanks. I want that in the final release, so figure better to be on the beta iso to test
<handsome_feng> sil2100: Hi, will qt5-ukui-platformtheme get into beta? If so, I will upload a new version of ukui-desktop-environment which depends on it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: octavia (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0~b2~git2020020614.005cd1e6-0ubuntu2 => 6.0.0~b3~git2020032609.73fca169-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted octavia [source] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0~b3~git2020032609.73fca169-0ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> jibel: It looks like there is something wrong with automatic upgrade testing as it hasn't happened in 12 days or so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-github-ugorji-go-codec (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.7-1 => 1.1.7-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-docs (focal-proposed/main) [19.10.2 => 20.04.1] (desktop-core, personal-gunnarhj)
<jibel> bdmurray, let me check
<jibel> bdmurray, unblocked. The jenkins executors were down.
<bdmurray> jibel: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: folder-color (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.86-0ubuntu2 => 0.0.86-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-mate)
<rbalint> ubuntu-release please unblock unattended-upgrades 2.1, it can migrate to the release pocket
<Laney> handsome_feng: get it uploaded
<Laney> rbalint: ok
<oibaf> Hi, can someone sync this package, please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pikepdf/+bug/1867504
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1867504 in pikepdf (Ubuntu) "Sync pikepdf 1.10.3+dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Laney> oibaf: can you try #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel please?
<oibaf> Laney: ok, thanks for the tip
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oem-somerville-three-eyed-raven-meta [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [20.04~ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pikepdf (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.0+dfsg-1build1 => 1.10.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-desktop-environment (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1 => 2.0.2] (ubuntukylin)
<handsome_feng> Laney: Uploaded, :)
<jibel> any ETA for beta images?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ignition-cmake (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1 => 0.6.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ignition-cmake [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1-1ubuntu1]
<RikMills> oibaf: synced, but in unnaproved queue as it seems it is on studio dvd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ignition-math4 (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.0+dfsg1-5build1 => 4.0.0+dfsg1-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ignition-math4 [source] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0+dfsg1-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-dry-container [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> handsome_feng: I'm still reviewing it
<sil2100> (was on lunch ;) )
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ignition-transport (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.0+dfsg-4build2 => 4.0.0+dfsg-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-dry-container [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ignition-transport [source] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0+dfsg-4ubuntu1]
<handsome_feng> take your time, :)
<rbalint> sil2100, could you please revisit https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/381267 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-printers (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7+17.10.20171101-0ubuntu1 => 0.1.7+17.10.20171101-0ubuntu2] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted indicator-printers [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7+17.10.20171101-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipython-genutils (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1build1 => 0.2.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipython-genutils [source] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> Laney: In the "Welcome to Ubuntu" stuff on the last page "Ready to go" clicking on 'Open "software" now' isn't doing anything. Do you know if that is known?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: java-gnome (focal-proposed/universe) [4.1.3-8 => 4.1.3-8ubuntu1] (desktop-extra)
<LocutusOfBorg> RikMills, next time your sync, please use "-s oibaf" and maybe -b 1867504
<LocutusOfBorg> so it gets listed on his contributions page, helping him in becoming MOTU :D
<RikMills> LocutusOfBorg: I did the -b, but forgot the -s
<RikMills> thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhugetlbfs (focal-proposed/universe) [2.21-0ubuntu1 => 2.22-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libhugetlbfs [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.22-1]
<sil2100> handsome_feng: hey! I see that the debian/watch file is basically empty, where are the upstream tarballs fetched from?
<sil2100> handsome_feng: it's from here, right? https://github.com/ukui/qt5-ukui-platformtheme/releases
<handsome_feng> sil2100: Yes
<sil2100> handsome_feng: could you add a github-aware debian/watch file then? With that the package looks fine and I can accept it :)
<handsome_feng> I will do it now
<oibaf> thanks for syncing pikepdf, I didn't understand if it will be included in final focal
<sil2100> handsome_feng: I can sponsor and accept, just give me a sign once you have it :)
<sil2100> Thank you!
<seb128> bdmurray, sounds like bug #1869591
<ubot5> bug 1869591 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "After install the window 'ready to go' is locked" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869591
<bdmurray> seb128: Yeah, I found it. There is an error in journalctl but its truncated...
<sil2100> bdmurray: hey! Do you have the cycles/motivation to do some wiki-ish editing tasks for the release?
<bdmurray> Got it, updating the bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libosmocore (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-3 => 0.12.1-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<seb128> bdmurray, I will test but I'm waiting for an iso to be available to start testing installs
<bdmurray> seb128: It says "gnome-software: not found"
<seb128> haha
<bdmurray> sil2100: sure
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libosmocore [source] (focal-proposed) [0.12.1-3ubuntu1]
<seb128> bdmurray, kenvandine, in fact I can fix that, need to call snap-store...
<kenvandine> seb128: indeed
<sil2100> bdmurray: I sent an e-mail thread to ubuntu-docs last week regarding content-ideas for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FocalUpgrades , could you take a look at the feedback and incorporate it into that page?
<kenvandine> seb128: thx
<bdmurray> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> bdmurray: thanks o/
<LocutusOfBorg> oibaf, I guess it will
<oibaf> LocutusOfBorg: thanks!
<Laney> come on libreoffice
<Laney> you can build
<juliank> don't forget the unicorn sacrifice before the beta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpgm (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2.122~dfsg-3 => 5.2.122~dfsg-3ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
<gaughen> juliank, you said unicorn!
<juliank> haha
<gaughen> juliank, don't sacrifice unicorns!
 * gaughen is watching
<juliank> :)
<gaughen> :-)
<cwayne> gaughen: idk I think we have some to spare https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/IZkEFy9m/IMG_20200314_103057.jpg
<gaughen> cwayne, that's from milking unicorns!
<cwayne> thanks, i hate it
<juliank> I'd sue that over false advertisement
<juliank> "made with star dust"
<rbasak> I'm sure it is made with star dust.
<rbasak> Not much matter on Earth isn't!
<RikMills> ^true
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpyzy (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-6build1 => 1.0.1-6ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<sil2100> cwayne: it has unicorn tattoos in it! Holy cow
<LocutusOfBorg> I would say holy unicorns instead!
<cwayne> rbasak: look at Neil degrasse Tyson over here :)
<rbasak> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oem-somerville-three-eyed-raven-meta [amd64] (focal-proposed) [20.04~ubuntu1]
<stgraber> vorlon: not sure if you or someone else took care of auto-accept, but I see it running on snakefruit and the log shows it accepted stuff
<Laney> I started it last night
<Laney> and said when I did so
<Laney> 30/03 21:41:00 <Laney> auto-accept bot is ON!
<Laney> that's GMT+1
<sil2100> Laney has teh powers
<Laney> what's the issue?
<stgraber> Laney: vorlon asking about 4h later what's up with it as he didn't see auto-accepts that he would have expected
<stgraber> that's why I went looking at logs
<sil2100> Oh, reviewing ubuntu-docs from the queue too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-docs [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04.1]
<Laney> sil2100: opinions on force-skiptest libreoffice?
<sil2100> Laney: as it is just a dependency change, I think we can skiptest it
<Laney> bit scary, but probably the best option :/
<Laney> sorry if it breaks $orld
<Laney> pushed
<sil2100> handsome_feng: how's the watch file going? ;)
<handsome_feng> sil2100: I have upload it to the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/+archive/ubuntu/qt5-ukui/+packages, and it's still in building.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: librdkafka (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1build1 => 1.2.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> handsome_feng: it's just the watch file that's updated, right? In that case I'll download the source, check if the watch file works, sponsor and approve ;)
<handsome_feng> sil2100: Yes, I just added a watch file.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted librdkafka [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1ubuntu1]
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: You'd notice from the linked page in the comments of the lintian override that the lintian override I made regarding the Windows portable executable that there is no way to make it "secure" with current tools. I got that information straight from the tag itself.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhugetlbfs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhugetlbfs [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.22-1] (no packageset)
<Eickmeyer> So, I did what I am supposed to do when the error is incorrect and overrode it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycparser (focal-proposed/main) [2.19-1build1 => 2.19-1ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhugetlbfs [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhugetlbfs [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhugetlbfs [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: librtcom-telepathy-glib (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.38~git.1.e4dae27b-0ubuntu4 => 0.1.38~git.1.e4dae27b-0ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted librtcom-telepathy-glib [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1.38~git.1.e4dae27b-0ubuntu5]
<sil2100> handsome_feng: ok, so the watch file was still missing one small change: the url inside needs to be //github.com/ukui/qt5-ukui-platformtheme/releases
<sil2100> I mean, https://github.com/ukui/qt5-ukui-platformtheme/releases
<handsome_feng> sil2100: Sorry, I just notice that
<sil2100> handsome_feng: one question though: I downloaded 1.0.0 from releases and it has a different md5sum than the .orig tarball used for 1.0.0 in the package
<handsome_feng> will fix it right now and run uscan locally
<handsome_feng> emmm, I revert to the tag v1.0.0, maybe something changed, then I will use the source from the formal PPA
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-dry-types [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> handsome_feng: ah, hm, so it seems the upstream tarball for releases has the debian/ directory included
<sil2100> handsome_feng: that seems to be the only difference
<sil2100> handsome_feng: I guess I'd recommend removing debian/ from the tarballs that you are releasing in github :)
<handsome_feng> sil2100: Ok, I will do that later,  and if you mind I upload the newly version in github to the formal PPA and then you can check the changes?
<handsome_feng> s/formal/former/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhugetlbfs [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhugetlbfs [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhugetlbfs [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhugetlbfs [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-dry-types [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.2-2]
<seb128> sil2100, Laney, can you skip autopkgtest to get plymouth migrating as well? systemd/s390x failed and it's waiting on arm64/ppc64el which I don't think are going to be relevant to the changes in that upload
<sil2100> handsome_feng: yes, we can do that :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhugetlbfs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.22-1]
<Laney> seb128: Let's see, we are still waiting for libreoffice to even build
<Laney> I don't want to get into the habit of that
<Laney> s390x will be badtested though
<seb128> k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mediaelement (focal-proposed/universe) [2.15.1+dfsg-1 => 2.15.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mediaelement [source] (focal-proposed) [2.15.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
<Laney> actually arm64 finished so I expect this to go in on the next round
<handsome_feng> sil2100: Uploaded the new version to the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/+archive/ubuntu/ukui-debian and the diff: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/471956127/qt5-ukui-platformtheme_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_1.0.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: help2man (focal-proposed/universe) [1.47.12 => 1.47.13] (i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: madness (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.1~gite4aa500e-10.1build1 => 0.10.1~gite4aa500e-11] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted madness [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.10.1~gite4aa500e-11]
<sil2100> handsome_feng: ok, just remember to release the exact same tarball into github as 1.0.1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-commander (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-2 => 4.0.1+really2.20.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-commander [sync] (focal-proposed) [4.0.1+really2.20.0-2]
<handsome_feng> sil2100:  I  will, we leave the debian/ in master branch is because we just focus on the development on Debian/Ubuntu and it is easy to manage the project, :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-colored2 (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1 => 3.1.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-dalli (focal-proposed/universe) [2.7.9-1 => 2.7.9-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<sil2100> handsome_feng: sure, that's absolutely fine ;) It's just important that people get the same orig tarball when downloading from github and Ubuntu, otherwise they might be worried that someone tinkered with the packages!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-colored2 [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-dalli [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.7.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-delayer-deferred (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-2 => 2.1.1-3] (no packageset) (sync)
<handsome_feng> sil2100: Got it , will solve this problem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-delayer-deferred [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-diva (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1 => 1.0.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-diva [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.18.04.2 => 2:11.0.5-4ubuntu0.18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (eoan-proposed/main) [2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.19.10.2 => 2:11.0.5-4ubuntu0.19.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected qt5-ukui-platformtheme [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: qt5-ukui-platformtheme (focal-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
<sil2100> handsome_feng: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ukui-desktop-environment [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.2]
<sil2100> (just be sure to push that 1.0.1 to github!)
<handsome_feng> sil2100: I will and thanks a lot!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-grape [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+git20200320.c8fd21b-2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> Laney: oh, is it possible that libreoffice amd64 is finishing to build? I see the logs showing the build summary!
<Laney> indeeEEEEEEEEEEd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (focal-proposed/main) [2.655 => 2.656] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-factory-girl-rails (focal-proposed/universe) [4.7.0-1 => 4.7.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-factory-girl-rails [sync] (focal-proposed) [4.7.0-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> Finished 2 minutes ago (took 23 hours, 59 minutes, 12.0 seconds)
<LocutusOfBorg> damn, for just 48 seconds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nagios-plugins-contrib (focal-proposed/universe) [25.20191015+1 => 25.20191015+1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nagios-plugins-contrib [source] (focal-proposed) [25.20191015+1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wine-development (focal-proposed/universe) [5.4-1ubuntu2 => 5.5-1ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt5-ukui-platformtheme [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt5-ukui-platformtheme [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt5-ukui-platformtheme [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt5-ukui-platformtheme [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt5-ukui-platformtheme [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nifticlib (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-3 => 2.0.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nifticlib [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-3ubuntu1]
<Laney> question is can it publish before the next proposed-migration run starts
<Laney> I'm guessing NOPE
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: offlineimap (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2.3+dfsg1-1build1 => 7.2.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted offlineimap [source] (focal-proposed) [7.2.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openconnect (focal-proposed/universe) [8.02-1.1 => 8.05-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
<RikMills> sil2100: kdeconnect tests running now, so hopefully that will be ready to migrate in next+1 britney run
<bdmurray> I forget is there some way to test the geolocate stuff in bug 1277189?
<ubot5> bug 1277189 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "'Where are you?' screen: the timezone and city displayed never detects timezone and the main city" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277189
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.0-1ubuntu3 => 3.36.0-1ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
<Laney> bdmurray: I think it ends up hitting https://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup
<bdmurray> Laney: haah, it ends up using my VPN IP
<Laney> same here, sad
<Laney> well I guess that's giving us some P
<Laney> ... s/te/cy/ ...
<bdmurray> Any idea where we should report that?
<seb128> could the ^ gnome-initial-setup upload be considered?
<Laney> what do you want to happen?
<seb128> it fixes the initial setup software screen not working because it was still trying to call gnome-software
<bdmurray> Not have that traffic get tunneled?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openfst (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-2build1 => 1.6.3-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openfst [source] (focal-proposed) [1.6.3-2ubuntu1]
<Laney> Then I guess Canonical RT, but that's a questionable request and I hope IS push back on you :-)
<Laney> seb128: will do
<Laney> this is really super close to the wire
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-initial-setup [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.0-1ubuntu4]
<seb128> Laney, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openttd-openmsx (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-5 => 0.3.1-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openttd-openmsx [source] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-htree (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8+dfsg-3 => 0.8+dfsg-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-htree [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.8+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-instance-storage (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-3 => 1.0.0-4] (no packageset) (sync)
<RikMills> please unblock kdeconnect/1.4-0ubuntu3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-instance-storage [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-4]
<sil2100> RikMills: ACK
<RikMills> thx :)
<xnox> bdmurray:  Laney: you can add custom route to 91.189.92.93 on your machine to use non-vpn device
<sil2100> RikMills: ah, it's already unblocked!
<RikMills> sil2100: ooh. must have missed that. apologies!
 * RikMills looks at emails
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
<xnox> bdmurray:  i kind of wish we had a fake geoip.ubuntu.com inside our DC such that US vpn clients get US boston; UK vpn clients get UK london; etc. and such that our datacentres servers work correctly too.
<RikMills> ah L@aney was kind enough to do it with the libreoffice unblock :)
<Laney> xnox: directory backend to geoip for VPN addresses
<Laney> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pax-utils (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-1 => 1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<xnox> hahahhahaha
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pax-utils [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1]
<xnox> Laney:  it should just return isle of man all the time, that will make people for sure know that they are connected to the vpn
<Eickmeyer> vorlon, sil2100: Thanks for your emails. I'll respond to them soon, but, as you could probably see from my email, yesterday kindof stressed me out. I'm going to take today off for the most part.
<xnox> Eickmeyer:  in many ways we do beta milestone to dry run all of our processes that will be there for the final GA. so yes, it is a bit stressful, but the ship has now sailed yet and we can still fix everything up for the GA later in april! do rest, everything will be alright.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-multipart-parser (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2 => 0.1.1-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-necromancer (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1 => 0.5.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-multipart-parser [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-necromancer [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-2]
<Odd_Bloke> I've never had these problems by (a) knowing where I am, and (b) using `dpkg-reconfigure tzdata`. ;)
<xnox> Odd_Bloke:  we are testing installer ISOs to ensure they do support the feature of picking the right country mirror out of the box.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: phantomjs (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-2build1 => 2.1.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-budgie, ubuntukylin)
<xnox> Odd_Bloke:  however, i hate canary islands => their mobile providers push continental spanish network time, which is wrong timezone!
<vorlon> Laney: I had to manually accept eyed3 which I don't see as being seeded anywhere, and there was another I saw in the queue last night that looked like it should've been auto-accepted
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: actionaz/i386 removed
<Laney> vorlon: OK, well you can run auto-accept with --debug if you see such a situation again to figure out what it thinks the reason is
<vorlon> Laney: ack
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: =)
<sil2100> Eickmeyer: yw! Remember: feel free to poke me or anyone else from the release team if you have any concerns or worries regarding the release, we're certainly figure something out
 * sil2100 waits for things to settle
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (focal-proposed) [2.656]
 * RikMills waits for britney
<RikMills> 'one more time!'
<RikMills> lol
 * ginggs hits RikMills
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpsl (focal-proposed/main) [0.21.0-1 => 0.21.0-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
<RikMills> ouch
<RikMills> ok. different pop culture ref then 'run britney run!'
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.42.1 => 2.44.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (focal-proposed/main) [2.44+20.04 => 2.44.1+20.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (bionic-proposed/main) [2.42.1+18.04 => 2.44.1+18.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (disco-proposed/main) [2.42.1+19.04 => 2.44.1+19.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpam-krb5 (focal-proposed/main) [4.8-2 => 4.8-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (eoan-proposed/main) [2.42.1+19.10 => 2.44.1+19.10] (core)
<sil2100> ;)
<Laney> this is THE run right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-ole (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.11.8-1 => 1.2.11.8-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-ole [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.2.11.8-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks vorlon ! and for libsass permanent hint please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1081.91] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1081.91]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-pastel (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1 => 0.7.3-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-pastel [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-power-assert (focal-proposed/main) [1.1.5-1 => 1.1.7-1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-tty-cursor (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1 => 0.7.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-tty-cursor [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-tty-spinner (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1 => 0.9.3-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-tty-spinner [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.9.3-2]
<sil2100> Laney: I see chrony tests are failing, but I guess we won't block on getting that migrated?
<Laney> sil2100: I don't think so
<Laney> Can do another round if it's necessary for the image
<Laney> cpaelzer: ^-
<Laney> going out for my daily permitted exercise now, bbl
 * RikMills thanks britney for the 'apparently successful' list :)
 * RikMills thanks release-team as well ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-twitter-text (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14.7+conformance-1 => 1.14.7+conformance-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-twitter-text [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.14.7+conformance-2]
<sil2100> Ok, I think we're starting to look ready
<sil2100> I'll clean up rebuild requests on nusakan in the meantime
 * sil2100 runs anonftpsync
<sil2100> Laney: tell me once you're back o/ I think we should be good to go, but I'd like to double-confirm with you before I press the button
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pickleshare (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-1build1 => 0.7.5-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pickleshare [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7.5-1ubuntu1]
<locutus_> doko, ruby-grape accept from new please? it should make ruby-defaults migrate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: playonlinux (focal-proposed/multiverse) [4.3.4-1build1 => 4.3.4-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-typed-array (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-6 => 0.1.2-7] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted playonlinux [source] (focal-proposed) [4.3.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-typed-array [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-zoom (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1.1build1 => 0.5.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-zoom [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pseudo (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.0+git20190515+996bead-2 => 1.9.0+git20190515+996bead-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pseudo [source] (focal-proposed) [1.9.0+git20190515+996bead-2ubuntu1]
<sil2100> Ok, I think we're really good now, I guess I'll just start spinning the candidates
<sil2100> We can always re-spin later today if anything didn't get in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-grape [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1+git20200320.c8fd21b-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pysycache (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1-3.3build1 => 3.1-3.3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pysycache [source] (focal-proposed) [3.1-3.3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-backports-abc (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5-2build1 => 0.5-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-backports-abc [source] (focal-proposed) [0.5-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-backports-shutil-get-terminal-size (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-5build1 => 1.0.0-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-backports-shutil-get-terminal-size [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-5ubuntu1]
<Laney> sil2100: here, sorry for delay but it was nice so I went farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<sil2100> I'm waiting for teh final anonftpsync to finish and I press the buttons if you don't have anything against it
<sil2100> (it's taking quite a while)
<Laney> what's the benefit of running that manually?
 * Laney hasn't done that other than when it gets stuck
<Laney> don't see anything critical caught by the freeze block so feel free to do it
<sil2100> Laney: I run that always before kicking builds since the time of one point-release when because of that we had to re-spin the isos ;)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> might be good to make cdimage fail harder in that case then :p
<sil2100> Ok, all images building - since I remembered ubuntu-base not working in the past via iso-tracker, I'm building those directly on nusakan
<Laney> ok, going to cook, see some people tomorrow in the "office" o/
<sil2100> Laney: bon appetit!
<seb128> Laney, enjoy!
<sil2100> Crap, the raspi images failed to build
<sil2100> Ah, wait
<sil2100> I think those were ment to fail, duh, the isotracker kicked off raspi3 images instead of raspi ones
<sil2100> I think I need to correct that
<sil2100> On it now ^
<kanashiro> ubuntu-archive: could someone take a look at this RM request? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-em-hiredis/+bug/1869434
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869434 in ruby-em-hiredis (Ubuntu) "[RM] Removal request of ruby-em-hiredis/0.3.1-1ubuntu1 from Focal" [Undecided,New]
<vorlon> locutus_: AFAICS libsass should be testable if sassc-spec* were updated to Depend on ruby:any instead of on ruby and if libsass's debian/tests/control were updated to depend on ruby:native.  But I can't currently test here, because sass-spec-data contains non-normalized UTF8 filenames, which causes the package to fail to unpack on ZFS. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpsl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.21.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-grape-logging [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
<sil2100> Ok, building the raspi images now
<sil2100> (properly)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-vm-tools [source] (eoan-proposed) [2:11.0.5-4ubuntu0.19.10.1]
<bdmurray> sil2100: I noticed the raspi image test cases aren't showing for Focal.
<sil2100> bdmurray: what do you mean?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-vm-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:11.0.5-4ubuntu0.18.04.1]
<bdmurray> sil2100: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds
<bdmurray> "Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3" is missing when you look at Focal Beta builds
<sil2100> bdmurray: yes, that is expected, related to what I wrote above ^
<sil2100> bdmurray: once the 'proper' raspi builds finish "Ubuntu Server arm*+raspi" products should appear! Since we renamed raspi3 to raspi
<sil2100> (if those builds won't fail to build)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: psycopg2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.8.4-1ubuntu4 => 2.8.4-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
<bdmurray> sil2100: got it I didn't realize their appearance was dependent on the build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted psycopg2 [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.8.4-2]
<sil2100> bdmurray: yeah, so the isotracker, for new milestones, only shows the new builds it picks up - we can manually add builds by hand, but usually it's just best to wait for builds to finish and get picked up by the isotracker
<sil2100> And since now raspi3 is raspi, I had to create a new product that fits the name
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1047.52] (no packageset)
<sil2100> bdmurray: sadly not much going on today besides waiting and waiting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1047.52]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alsa-lib [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.1.9-0ubuntu1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php7.4 (focal-proposed/main) [7.4.3-4build2 => 7.4.3-4ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alsa-lib [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.3-5ubuntu0.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
<mclemenceau> here they come :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted containerd [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.3.3-0ubuntu1~19.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd-glib [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.56-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted evolution [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.5-0ubuntu0.18.04.2]
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> It all feels a bit slower than usual tho
<Laney> That happens when there's a test rebuild ongoing :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: intel-vaapi-driver-shaders (focal-proposed/multiverse) [2.4.0-1 => 2.4.0-1build1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted intel-vaapi-driver-shaders [source] (focal-proposed) [2.4.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added intel-vaapi-driver-shaders to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added xfce4-dev-tools to i386-whitelist in focal
<sil2100> vorlon, Laney: I'm a bit worried about the desktop builds, e.g. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/ubuntu/+build/209750
<sil2100> Estimated finish: 1 hour ago
<sil2100> Guess it still might be caused by the archive rebuilds, but I just hope it won't trip and die
<RikMills> sil2100: normal builds have been doing similar on and off since the full archive rebuilds started. they finish in the end. I guess it is LP networking maxed out transferring the results of builds
<vorlon> sil2100: I'm unclear why the archive rebuild would cause individual livefs builds to run that much more slowly
<vorlon> network saturation on uploading the result would make sense
<vorlon> but should that be "currently building" in such a case
<vorlon> anyway, should we flag wgrant
<Laney> Everything runs slower when the cloud is being hammered, that's why I said that.
<Laney> but I didn't poll the bulid log to see if the output is actually changing
<Laney> They're all at scan-for-processes, what's that about
<Laney> I'm off but if this goes on for too much longer I would agree it's probably worth getting someone to check that the builds are doing something actually useful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
<Laney> Ah, that's a good sign
<wgrant> vorlon, Laney: do you have specific examples of affected builds? Is it a general problem across all architectures?
<wgrant> The transfer from the builder to alphecca happens during "Currently building". It's the upload to the librarian etc. that is during "Uploading build".
<Laney> wgrant: Most of the livefs builds that are in progress now
<Laney> e.g. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/ubuntu/+build/209750
<Laney> It's at the very end of the build so it does seem plausible to me that it's transferring stuff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal Beta] (20200331.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal Beta] (20200331.1) has been added
<Laney> And the fact that builds are indeed completing... I guess we're probably just hitting contention quite hard
<Laney> If we could output there that we're uploading stuff, that would be a bit reassuring I think
<sil2100> Maybe it'll just finish sooner or later, but I'm worried that the desktop ones are taking so long
<Laney> xubuntu just finished
<Laney> They're going to get there I think, but this is kind of concerning like if we wanted to do respins
<Laney> anyway, catch you tomorrow
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
<sil2100> Laney: see you o/
<jbicha> vorlon: no reason on the lintian sync
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1017.18] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-46.38~18.04.1] (kernel)
<sil2100> Ok, I think I can't wait for desktop to appear
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-46.38~18.04.1] (kernel)
<sil2100> uh, was scared for a minute since I got an ubuntukylin build failure, but it's for bionic - phew
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxcfs (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 3.0.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxcfs (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-2 => 3.0.4-2ubuntu1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-46.38~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (bionic-proposed/main) [3.9-1ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 3.9-1ubuntu0.18.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (eoan-proposed/main) [3.9-1ubuntu0.19.10.1 => 3.9-1ubuntu0.19.10.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> Ok, I see that the amd64 desktop image finished 30 minutes ago, but the arm one is still going
<sil2100> But I suppose it should appear sooner or later
<sil2100> bdmurray: ^
<sil2100> I go now
<sil2100> Goodnight
#ubuntu-release 2020-04-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
<wgrant> The problem seems to be network saturation in the clouds, but it's a bit weird.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-46.38~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-46.38~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-46.38~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1014.15~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<sarnold> what's the contents of these .list files? eg http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/current/bionic-desktop-amd64.list -- there's only 44 lines with 'pool' in them, I expected far more than that many packages installed..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: logaricheck (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-0ubuntu3 => 0.6.1-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted logaricheck [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd-agent-loader (focal-proposed/main) [0.3 => 0.4] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> sarnold: that's the files on the iso, mostly
<mwhudson> sarnold: the /pool/ is the package pool for things that can be installed by the installer (some dkms garbage usually)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-meta (focal-proposed/main) [1.446 => 1.447] (core)
<stgraber> ^ the previous ubuntu-meta had the changelog entry generate for lxd-agent-loader but was missing the actual change somehow (not sure what happened with the update script), this one looks actually correct. Only affects server/cloud, I don't have an opinion on whether this should still make it for beta or be let in afterwards.
<sarnold> mwhudson: that's the funny thing though, half the packages there don't look useful, at least not to me :), and it's about 400 fewer than I expected..
<mwhudson> sarnold: the installer mostly does cp -a out of a squashfs
<sarnold> mwhudson: are these /pool/ files then packages that had to be replaced after the squash was squished?
<mwhudson> sarnold: no
<mwhudson> they are extra stuff that the installer can choose to install
<mwhudson> the random stuff is mostly from dkms being there
<mwhudson> some are less random, e.g. grub-efi :)
<sarnold> that one makes sense :)
<sarnold> fakeroot though, libasan..
<mwhudson> sarnold: gory details https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.focal/ship-live
<sarnold> oh I'm sucker for ascii tables
<mwhudson> oh that's focal of course
<sarnold> thanks mwhudson ;)
<mwhudson> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.bionic/ship-live <- bit smaller
<mwhudson> sarnold: these are the packages that are specified https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.bionic/ship-live.seed
<sarnold> interesting how that grows to include libasan :)
<cpaelzer> sil2100: Laney: I'll look for the chrony tests now (was EOD yesterday already when it came up)
<cpaelzer> we had fixes for "the new systemd" when the new one was 244, maybe we need soemthing for 245 now
<cpaelzer> I'll let you know in a bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1014.15~18.04.1]
<RAOF> ubuntu-archive: I've a question about dragonfly-reverb in the focal NEW queue. I've reviewed it, and it seems okaaaaaay, other than that it embeds a xxd'd copy of NotoSans in a source file, and it's not clear to me that this is kosher in a GPL-licensed binary. Has this been seen before?
<jibel> Laney, can you have a look at bug 1869992? I think it's caused by the changes for oem enablement
<ubot5> bug 1869992 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity crashes during Kubuntu install on WIFI menu" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869992
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: pgl-ddl-deploy (focal-proposed/primary) [1.7.0-1]
<handsome_feng> Hi, release team, could I upload qt5-ukui-platformtheme 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 which fix a crash bug found in today's daily test? Sorry for the inconvenience.
<seb128> handsome_feng, hey, you can always upload, you don't need approval for that. You might ask for things to get reviewed/approved for beta once upload though
<handsome_feng> seb128: Got it, Thanks!
<seb128> np!
<handsome_feng> Then, could someone help to upload it for me since the request for add it to packageset don't get response yet, :) PPA: https://launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/+archive/ubuntu/ukui-debian
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qt5-ukui-platformtheme (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<RikMills> handsome_feng: ^
<handsome_feng> RikMills: \o/
<cpaelzer> hiho ubuntu-archive - pgl-ddl-deploy is in focal-new and would be the last remainder of the postgresql-11 removal in bug 1862601 to come back being postgresql-12 compatible now
<ubot5> bug 1862601 in postgresql-11 (Ubuntu) "[Remove] Please remove postgresql-11 from Focal" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862601
<cpaelzer> it is a leaf package and not seeded anywhere
<cpaelzer> from an upgrader POV not having it in Focal is more of a "feature change" than getting this new version in
<cpaelzer> therefore I wanted to ask if you agree and would accept this into focal?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gssproxy (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-1 => 0.8.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gssproxy [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.8.2-2]
<sil2100> I can look at it after the beta
<Laney> jibel: definitely!
<Laney> you probably don't need to assign me bugs in multiple places though
<RikMills> I guess LP: #1869983 should be a dupe, even though no in the actual oem install?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1869983 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 20.04 ubiquity installer crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869983
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.4, Eoan 19.10 | Beta Communicator: Laney | Archive: Beta Freeze | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Focal Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
<handsome_feng> sil2100: Hi, Is it possible to accept qt5-ukui-platformtheme 1.0.2 into beta?
<sil2100> handsome_feng: ok!
<handsome_feng> Thanks!
<sil2100> handsome_feng: there is a possibility that we *might* be respinning, so I guess it could still get into the next batch - but we'll see
<handsome_feng> sil2100: Fine, :)
<locutus_> hello, can any AA please change force-badtest libsass/3.5.5-4/i386 into a versionless hint?
<RikMills> sil2100: I guess you wouldn't allow a whole Plasma point release into the beta, LOL
<sil2100> RikMills: I think *that* is a bit too much ;)
<RikMills> figure so :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-0ubuntu1]
<RikMills> bad upstream timing on that release. sigh...
<jibel> Laney, yeah I added it to the gdoc for good measure but that's just duplicating what lp already knows
<Laney> nod
<Laney> It's a good idea to list the bugs there but maybe not the assignment too :p
<Laney> ok, I've got a fix for ubiquity, just test building it and will upload
<sil2100> \o/
<jibel> and I've got a kernel panic
 * sil2100 doesn't know how to do a 'hands down' emote
<sil2100> Oh, I know
<sil2100> This one fits:
<sil2100>  /o\
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spectre-meltdown-checker (focal-proposed/universe) [0.43-2 => 0.43-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spectre-meltdown-checker [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.43-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (focal-proposed/main) [2.59.0 => 2.59.0ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
<rbalint> lintian fixes the autpkgtest on armhf ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (focal-proposed/main) [20.04.8 => 20.04.9] (core)
<Laney> sil2100: ^- please do the review thing
<rbalint> cpaelzer, re systemd vs chrony, there is 245.3 cooking in ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/3801 with a bigger ntp-related fix
<sil2100> On it
<rbalint> ubuntu-archive also please unblock kodi LP: #1868499
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1868499 in kodi (Ubuntu) " Please remove s390x binaries for 2:18.5+dfsg1-0ubuntu3 with all reverse dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868499
<rbalint> sil2100, and uchardet :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04.9]
<jibel> sil2100, Laney bug 1870067
<ubot5> bug 1870067 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in enable_download_updates(): Argument 1 does not allow None as a value" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870067
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spice-html5 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-4 => 0.2.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<jibel> sil2100, could be a corrupted media again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spice-html5 [source] (focal-proposed) [0.2.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: salt (focal-proposed/universe) [3000+dfsg1-3 => 3000+dfsg1-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted salt [sync] (focal-proposed) [3000+dfsg1-4]
<sil2100> jibel: ok, give me a sign if you see the same issue on that other USB stick
<sil2100> I'll unblock ubiquity and qt5-ukui-platformtheme in the meantime
<sil2100> rbalint: will re-look when I have a moment!
<Laney> We'll definitely be respinning everything with ubiquity on it, just to be clear
<cpaelzer> rbalint: good to know, but it might be more subtle
<cpaelzer> rbalint: all retries I have o far work
<cpaelzer> s390x/ppc were fixed by retries (this was never flaky before)
<cpaelzer> I'm still looking for a place that reproduces the remaining issue (on x86)
<jamespage> morning
<jamespage> please could python-openstacksdk 0.45.0-0ubuntu2 be accepted into focal - it resolves the current FTBFS for this package and unblocks a dep-wait for senlin in universe
<sil2100> Does anyone have a few cycles to check LP: #1869928, possibly on real hardware?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1869928 in Ubuntu Studio "Ubuntu Studio 20.04 ISO Boot Issue" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869928
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: subdownloader (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2 => 2.1.0-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted subdownloader [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-3]
<jamespage> also I need a release team ack to push nova-spiceproxy to the supported-misc-servers seed to support MIR bug 1108935
<ubot5> bug 1108935 in spice-html5 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] websockify, spice-html5" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1108935
<jamespage> please :)
<sil2100> Oh noes, was able to reproduce LP: #1869928 on kvm
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1869928 in Ubuntu Studio "Ubuntu Studio 20.04 ISO Boot Issue" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869928
<sil2100> Eickmeyer: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-magcode-core (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.4-1 => 1.5.4-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-magcode-core [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-magcode-core (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.4-1ubuntu1 => 1.5.4-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-magcode-core [source] (focal-proposed) [1.5.4-1ubuntu2]
<sil2100> We're looking into that bug, as it might have been our changes that caused the regression
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rapidjson (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+dfsg2-5 => 1.1.0+dfsg2-5ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<Laney> I've looked into the ubuntustudio failure
<Laney> We think it was caused by the recent debian-cd changes
<Laney> and have a proposed fix, going to try it now
<Laney> juliank: ^- fyi ;-)
<juliank> ok
<Laney> hardcoding generic at line 159 was wrong for studio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: reptyr (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1.2 => 0.6.2-1.2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted reptyr [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-1.2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sabnzbdplus (focal-proposed/multiverse) [2.3.6+dfsg-1build1 => 2.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: seqan (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.2+dfsg-3 => 1.4.2+dfsg-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sabnzbdplus [source] (focal-proposed) [2.3.6+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted seqan [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.4.2+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: signing-party (focal-proposed/universe) [2.10-2 => 2.10-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<juliank> Laney: oh, do they use lowlatency?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted signing-party [source] (focal-proposed) [2.10-2ubuntu1]
<sil2100> juliank: yes, the only flavour IIRC
<Laney> yus
 * sil2100 waits for his mirror to get updated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sugar-toolkit-gtk3 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.116-5 => 0.116-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sugar-toolkit-gtk3 [source] (focal-proposed) [0.116-5ubuntu1]
<Laney> sil2100: can haz images
<sil2100> Iz working?
<jibel> sil2100, everything looks fine on build 20200331 for Ubuntu. I'll redo a round of tests when we get the new image.
<Laney> sure is!
<sil2100> Sweet! Confirmed here as well
<sil2100> Eickmeyer: ^ ubuntustudio should now have a booting iso again
<jbicha> locutus__: did you see https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/03/31/%23ubuntu-release.html#t20:08 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sugar-toolkit-gtk3 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.116-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjade (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4devel1-21.3build1 => 1.4devel1-21.3ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-budgie, ubuntukylin)
<cpaelzer> I asked this morning already, but let me re-ask now with more people being around
<cpaelzer> ubuntu-archive - pgl-ddl-deploy is in focal-new and would be the last remainder of the postgresql-11 removal in bug 1862601 to come back being postgresql-12 compatible now
<ubot5> bug 1862601 in postgresql-11 (Ubuntu) "[Remove] Please remove postgresql-11 from Focal" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862601
<cpaelzer> it is a leaf package and not seeded anywhere
<cpaelzer> from an upgrader POV not having it in Focal is more of a "feature change" than getting this new version in
<cpaelzer> therefore I wanted to ask if you agree and would accept this into focal?
<tjaalton> could someone ack xf86-input-wacom from the bionic queue, it's been there for three weeks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: syslog-summary (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14-2.1build1 => 1.14-2.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted syslog-summary [source] (focal-proposed) [1.14-2.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: teeworlds (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-5build1 => 0.7.2-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted teeworlds [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7.2-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telepathy-glib (focal-proposed/universe) [0.24.1-2 => 0.24.1-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telepathy-idle (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2build1 => 0.2.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telepathy-idle [source] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telepathy-rakia (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-3build1 => 0.8.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telepathy-rakia [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: timew (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1build1 => 1.2.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted timew [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telepathy-ring (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.24-1 => 2.3.24-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> Ok, so while we're waiting for ubiquity to migrate, we still have LP: #1865027 as a blocker, but it's being worked on right now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1865027 in subiquity "focal-arm64 install fails. No space left on device on /target" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865027
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telepathy-ring [source] (focal-proposed) [2.3.24-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: traitlets (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.3-2 => 4.3.3-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted traitlets [source] (focal-proposed) [4.3.3-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uftrace (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1 => 0.9.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wims-help (focal-proposed/universe) [4.01-3 => 4.01-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uftrace [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wims-help [source] (focal-proposed) [4.01-3ubuntu1]
<locutus__> jbicha, ack thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: x86info (focal-proposed/universe) [1.31~pre0.8052aabdd159bc9050e7dc264f33782c5acce05f-1build1 => 1.31~pre0.8052aabdd159bc9050e7dc264f33782c5acce05f-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted x86info [source] (focal-proposed) [1.31~pre0.8052aabdd159bc9050e7dc264f33782c5acce05f-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yasm (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-2build1 => 1.3.0-2ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apparmor (focal-proposed/main) [2.13.3-7ubuntu2 => 2.13.3-7ubuntu3] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zsnapd (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.10b-1 => 0.8.11h-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zsnapd [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.11h-1ubuntu1]
<Laney> OK, now that ubiquity 20.04.9 is in focal, I'm going to respin all of the flavours that have it on
<Laney> stand by
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zziplib (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.62-3.2 => 0.13.62-3.2ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sugar-toolkit-gtk3 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.116-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-grape-logging [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.8.3-1]
<bdmurray> sil2100: How often does the "ISO Testing Notification" job run? I just got an email about the 20200331 image which seems late.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgl-ddl-deploy [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> bdmurray: hm, I need to check, I think not too frequently, I think this was set up more for dailies
<sil2100> Laney: \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bubblewrap (focal-proposed/main) [0.4.0-1ubuntu3 => 0.4.0-1ubuntu4] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntugnome)
<tjaalton> bdmurray: hi, could you check xf86-input-wacom bionic sru again to see if my explanation is enough?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgl-ddl-deploy [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
<bdmurray> sil2100: Could you help with a 2nd opinion on bug 1774242?
<ubot5> bug 1774242 in OEM Priority Project "Wacom touchscreens should disable gestures" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1774242
<sil2100> bdmurray: looking
<bdmurray> Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401.1)
<bdmurray> tjaalton: What behavior difference will Cinnamon users have if this change lands?
<bdmurray> The description just says "feature regression" which isn't very specific.
<tjaalton> that was based on upstream assumptions
<sil2100> Since I was wondering how much worse will it be for users
<tjaalton> it's been in focal from the start
<sil2100> Like, will touch completely stop working for them?
<sil2100> Yeah, but if there's a feature regression possible for existing users in bionic, I'd like to understand a bit better what upstream meant by that
<tjaalton> most touchscreens use libinput
<tjaalton> I'd say
<tjaalton> https://github.com/linuxmint/cinnamon/issues/5497
<gitbot> linuxmint issue 5497 in cinnamon "Touch Screen support." [Feature Request, Closed]
<tjaalton> that says 'install touchegg'
<tjaalton> and no, it wouldn't completely stop working, just no gestures where they were previously provided by wacom
<bdmurray> Does that mean a subset of gestures would be available?
<tjaalton> depends on the desktop. gnome handles them natively, for instance
<tjaalton> cinnamon itself doesn't provide any
<bdmurray> sil2100: What do you think? Maybe accept but let it age for quite a while?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1017.18]
<sil2100> bdmurray: I guess this might be an option - maybe we could also ask flavors for help? They could give the -proposed packages a spin and assess on how big of an impact does it actually have on their users
<bdmurray> sil2100: Do you think we should reach out to the flavors or tjaalton?
<sil2100> bdmurray: it makes most sense for it to be the uploader's responsibility
<tjaalton> I can ask binli to test cinnamon on bionic. it's what Mint has aiui, so they have some users
<sil2100> Guess an e-mail to ubuntu-flavors@ could be enough?
<tjaalton> or that
<bdmurray> or both!
<tjaalton> :)
<sil2100> Both would be lovely!
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> tjaalton: thanks o/
 * RikMills glares at kubuntu iso build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
<sil2100> Things are still slow, Laney is discussing with IS what could be the real deal here
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xf86-input-wacom [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1.1]
<bdmurray> "the real deal"
<Laney> ah yes
<Laney> let's update...
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.4, Eoan 19.10 | Beta Communicator: sil2100 | Archive: Beta Freeze | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Focal Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
<Laney> The builds will finish eventually but we would like performance to be more like normal if possible
<tjaalton> sil2100, bdmurray: ty :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telepathy-glib (focal-proposed/universe) [0.24.1-2 => 0.24.1-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<sil2100> RikMills: kubuntu done! This time I think you should be able to get further in the installation process ;p
<RikMills> sil2100: I did a very quick test on that last iso in the VM, updating ubiquity, and it succeeded
<RikMills> taking ages to sync to cdimage, but that happens
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aptdaemon (focal-proposed/main) [1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu31 => 1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu32] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sassc (focal-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-1 => 3.6.1-2] (i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt-clone (focal-proposed/main) [0.4.1ubuntu2 => 0.4.1ubuntu3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<locutus_> can any AA please do some NBS-proposed cleanup? missing build on amd64: rabbitvcs-thunar
<locutus_> it is in proposed, but not sure why itsn't automatically cleaned it up because there is no rabbitvcs in release pocket
<locutus_> jbicha, ^^
<jibel> Laney, can you have a look at bug 1870147
<ubot5> bug 1870147 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu 20200401 installation crashes with dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.Settings.PermissionDenied: uid 1000 has no permission to perform this operation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870147
<jibel> ?
<sil2100> This bug is not very descriptive
<sil2100> jibel: when is this crash happening? How can we reproduce?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt-clone (focal-proposed/main) [0.4.1ubuntu2 => 0.4.1ubuntu3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<bdmurray> But is it destructive?
<jibel> sil2100, I asked the OP more info.
<vorlon> locutus_: NBS-proposed never gets cleaned up automatically
<vorlon> locutus_: done
<vorlon> locutus_: I think you missed my comment yesterday about libsass due to disconnect.  If libsass's test-depends switched to depending on ruby:any, and libsass itself changed its test dependency to ruby:native, I believe this should work; however I can't test locally because sass-spec-data contains non-normalized utf8 directory names, which causes dpkg to fail to unpack it on a ZFS filesystem. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager-fortisslvpn (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.8-2 => 1.2.10-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager-fortisslvpn [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.10-0ubuntu1]
<Laney> Release noting bug #1870018
<ubot5> bug 1870018 in casper (Ubuntu) "Option (Ctrl-C) not shown to disable ISO verification" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870018
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: swig3.0 (focal-proposed/primary) [3.0.12-2.2ubuntu1]
<rbalint> vorlon, could you please clean up LP: #1868499 , too?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1868499 in kodi (Ubuntu) " Please remove s390x binaries for 2:18.5+dfsg1-0ubuntu3 with all reverse dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868499
<vorlon> rbalint: yes, looking at it now
<vorlon> rbalint: there are reverse-build-depends on kodi that build on s390x (kodi-addons-dev).  Can you analyze these and feed me a list of what needs removed from other sources, confirming that they also have no revdeps?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nodejs (focal-proposed/universe) [10.17.0~dfsg-2ubuntu6 => 10.19.0~dfsg-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<rbalint> vorlon, i've listed them all in the bug
<vorlon> rbalint: kodi-pvr-argustv has xbmc-pvr-argustv as a revdep and is built on s390x
<vorlon> so you haven't recursed the revdeps
<rbalint> vorlon, hm, i did recurse, but missed those xbmc ones
<rbalint> vorlon, thanks, i'll update the list
<xnox> now that we have blacklists/whitelists in launchpad, maybe we can make s390x to be a partial port too?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: capnproto (focal-proposed/main) [0.7.0-5build1 => 0.7.0-6] (ubuntu-desktop)
<vorlon> xnox: I don't believe it would be less overhead than the current approach
<vorlon> xnox: we basically only remove stuff once it ftbfs and impacts its revdeps, putting those into a blacklist in addition to removing the binaries would be more overhead
<sil2100> mwhudson: hey! Once you're around (not sure if you got pinged about this already), could you take a look at LP: #1865027 ? We suspect it might be something wrong with probert, at least that's how it looks like
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1865027 in subiquity "focal-arm64 install fails. No space left on device on /target" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865027
<sil2100> Status update regarding beta: we are still waiting for all rebuilds to finish uploading, we still have one subiquity-related blocker on our radar (details above ^), but most likely this will not require respinning the whole world
<sil2100> So please proceed with testing of those images that rebuilt already
<sil2100> (I think we still waiting for desktop)
<bdmurray> I'm testing RPi arm64!
<sil2100> \o/
<plars> same
<plars> and armhf of course
<plars> bdmurray: which device(s)?
<bdmurray> plars: oh, that's right Pi4 right now
<plars> bdmurray: I've 1/2GB pi4 on armhf/arm64, moving on to 4GB next. I have automated results for *almost* everything else, but I want to at check sanity with everything on local devices too
<plars> cm3-arm64 is giving me grief for automated tests we run though, because all the dependencies fills up the tiny 4GB emmc on the device :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yasm (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-2build1 => 1.3.0-2ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<locutus_> vorlon, I got reminded already by j_bicha and I did upload them in my ppa already https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+packages
<locutus_> this is the trigger I'm testing right now https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=focal&arch=i386&package=libsass&ppa=costamagnagianfranco/locutusofborg-ppa&trigger=sass-spec/3.5.4-2ubuntu1&trigger=libsass/3.6.3-1ubuntu1&trigger=sassc/3.6.1-2&trigger=ruby-sass/3.7.4-1ubuntu1&all-proposed=1
<vorlon> locutus_: ok
<locutus_> vorlon, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal-costamagnagianfranco-locutusofborg-ppa/focal/i386/libs/libsass/20200401_170419_456fb@/log.gz
<locutus_> I can't make it work
<locutus_> patced sass-spec, ruby-sass, libsass, and no improvement
<vorlon> locutus_: since sass-spec and sass-spec-data are Architecture: all, they also need to either be marked Multi-Arch: foreign, or the test deps need to be annotated :native
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openwsman (focal-proposed/universe) [2.6.5-0ubuntu4 => 2.6.5-0ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openwsman [source] (focal-proposed) [2.6.5-0ubuntu5]
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.4, Eoan 19.10 | Beta Communicator: bdmurray | Archive: Beta Freeze | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Focal Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hp-ppd (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9ubuntu2+really-0.2ubuntu1 => 0.9ubuntu2+really-0.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hp-ppd [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9ubuntu2+really-0.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telepathy-glib (focal-proposed/universe) [0.24.1-2 => 0.24.1-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdeconnect (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-0ubuntu3 => 1.4-0ubuntu4] (kubuntu)
<RikMills> ^ not needed for the beta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: folder-color (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.86-0ubuntu2 => 0.0.86-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-mate)
<bdmurray> RikMills: Is there anything you can add to the Beta Release notes about Kubuntu?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sundials (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.2+dfsg-3build5 => 3.1.2+dfsg-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<RikMills> bdmurray: yes, there will be. where are the ubuntu ones?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sundials [source] (focal-proposed) [3.1.2+dfsg-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected telepathy-glib [source] (focal-proposed) [0.24.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected folder-color [source] (focal-proposed) [0.0.86-0ubuntu3]
<RikMills> bdmurray: bare bones are now @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/Beta/Kubuntu
<RikMills> will polish that up by release time
<bdmurray> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apt-clone [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sass-spec (focal-proposed/universe) [3.5.4-2 => 3.5.4-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sass-spec [source] (focal-proposed) [3.5.4-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-sass (focal-proposed/universe) [3.7.4-1 => 3.7.4-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-sass [source] (focal-proposed) [3.7.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsass (focal-proposed/universe) [3.6.3-1 => 3.6.3-1ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<mwhudson> sil2100: yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected yasm [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-snapshot (focal-proposed/universe) [1:20200124-1ubuntu1 => 1:20200401-1ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<locutus_> ubuntu-archive please accept libsass? I fixed the multiarch i386 autopkgtest sadness
<sil2100> mwhudson: thank you!
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> wow, desktop arm64 still didn't get uploaded
<sil2100> Actually, scratch that, I see the livefs build succeeded 19 minutes ago!
<bdmurray> "Uploading build"
<bdmurray> "Successfully built"!
<sil2100> This is a new record!
<sil2100> ;)
<doko> is it intended that the packages in i386-whitelist land in the unapproved queue?
<doko> sil2100: ^^^
<doko> anyway, accepted gcc-snapshot
<sil2100> doko: they shouldn't, but the bot needs to be updated - not sure if we had anyone actioned to do it yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
<sil2100> I just remember L_aney talking about it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-snapshot [source] (focal-proposed) [1:20200401-1ubuntu1]
<doko> ok, then I'll accept those
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsass [source] (focal-proposed) [3.6.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yasm [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sassc [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pikepdf [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.10.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wine-development [source] (focal-proposed) [5.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rapidjson [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0+dfsg2-5ubuntu1]
<rafaeldtinoco> hello. I have 1 important and another one .. medium important FFe opened. would u like to highlight them here to see if they can be reviewed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cwiid [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.6.00+svn201-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lintian [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.61.0]
<rafaeldtinoco> important one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/resource-agents/+bug/1866383
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866383 in resource-agents (Ubuntu) "[FFe][Focal] resource-agents need fixes from recent release upstream version" [Undecided,New]
<rafaeldtinoco> semi-important one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kronosnet/+bug/1866385
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866385 in kronosnet (Ubuntu) "[FFe][focal] kronosnet need fixes from just released upstream version" [Medium,New]
<bdmurray> Okay, now Ubuntu Desktop amd64 rebuild is available. Get testing!
<juliank> doko: fyi, i did upload the apt-clone and aptdaemon ftbfs fixes earlier today. I'm not super sure about aptdaemon because it's test suite runs too long and I cancelled it, but it at least built :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (focal-proposed/main) [156 => 157] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fence-agents [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.25-2ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pacemaker [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.18-0ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd-signed (focal-proposed/main) [1.26 => 1.27] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: phpmyadmin (focal-proposed/universe) [4:4.9.5+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 => 4:4.9.5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted phpmyadmin [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:4.9.5+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wine-development (focal-proposed/universe) [5.5-1ubuntu1 => 5.5-2ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<locutus_> please don't accept wine until the current one migrates :)
<mclemenceau> cd
<locutus_> ~
<rbalint> vorlon, i've updated the kodi s390x removal bug
<Eickmeyer> sil2100: Can you spare a cycle to look at https://launchpad.net/bubblemail? It would be an entirely NEW package that works in the spirit of mailnag.
<Eickmeyer> teward and I have been working on this one.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tor (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.2.6-1 => 0.4.2.7-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<Eickmeyer> Not intended for any seed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tor [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2.7-1]
<Eickmeyer> No rdeps.
<Laney> bdmurray: thanks for following up with IS
<bdmurray> Laney: no problem
<vorlon> rbalint: somehow I still don't see any xbmc on there?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: picard (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3-1 => 2.3.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted picard [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
<seb128> fossfreedom, hey, I've sponsored you slideshow fix but you should probably ask to r-t people here if you want it to be considered, especially that you didn't attach any bug report or anything that would help with judging the importance of the fix
<vorlon> rbalint: ah I see you have a separate bug for xbmc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: murano-agent (focal-proposed/universe) [1:5.0.0~b1~git2019121815.2b2cc45-0ubuntu4 => 1:5.0.0~b1~git2019121815.2b2cc45-0ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted murano-agent [source] (focal-proposed) [1:5.0.0~b1~git2019121815.2b2cc45-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxc (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-0ubuntu3 => 4.0.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lxc [source] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0-0ubuntu1]
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.4, Eoan 19.10 | Beta Communicator: None | Archive: Beta Freeze | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Focal Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bubblemail (focal-proposed/primary) [0.5-0ubuntu1]
<Wimpress> vorlon: Is it expected that nvidia drivers are build DKMS modules in 20.04?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxc (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-0ubuntu3 => 1:4.0.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc [source] (focal-proposed) [1:4.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<vorlon> Wimpress: >_<
<Wimpress> I ask, because that is what happened during updates today. Which caused a kernel panic.
<vorlon> Wimpress: the kernel pieces have landed such that ubuntu-drivers should not /need/ to pull in nvidia-dkms-$ver.  However I don't know if ubuntu-drivers does the correct thing yet
<Wimpress> Current status:
<Wimpress> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/tpThF7NA/IMG_20200401_230526.jpg
<vorlon> "during updates" so this was an already installed system, not a fresh install?
<Wimpress> Yes, already install 20.04.
<Wimpress> Has been on 20.04 for months.
<Wimpress> Applying daily updates.
<vorlon> Wimpress: a kernel panic is a strange outcome of compiling kernel modules.
<Wimpress> I agree 🙂
<vorlon> Wimpress: but also if this wasn't a fresh install, you might well have installed at a time when nvidia-dkms was the only option
<vorlon> after you recover you could check what happens if you apt purge nvidia-dkms-440
<Wimpress> System load is 16
<Wimpress> While attempting to build DKMS modules which are in a segfault loop.
<vorlon> cute
<vorlon> well kill all of that with fire
<Wimpress> Yes. I'll do the 440 purge and gather info.
<Wimpress> So, try and remove DKMS now?
<teward> ubuntu-archive: No rush but if you get bored or have ten minutes to review bubblemail that'd be great.  There's an in-the-works process in Debian to get it into Debian so until then we're using -0ubuntuX notations on the bubblemail packages.  (Eickmeyer would like this to be available for focal, himself, and it's not going to be seeded anywhere.)
<teward> but *no rush*
<teward> *lurks*
<Eickmeyer> There is a corresponding gnome shell extension that the upstream would like packaged at some point, but that can wait.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wireguard-linux-compat (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.20200330-1ubuntu1 => 1.0.20200401-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wireguard-linux-compat [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.20200401-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cgit (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1+git2.18.0-1 => 1.2.3+git2.25.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telegram-desktop (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.21+ds-1 => 2.0.1+ds-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telegram-desktop [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cgit [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.2.3+git2.25.1-1]
<Wimpress> vorlon: attempting to remove nvidia-dkms-440 want to remove the entirety of the nvidia drivers.
<Wimpress> Running 'ubuntu-drivers autoinstall' is pulling in nvidia-dkms-440'
<Wimpress> The 390, 435 and 440 drivers all segfault while attempting to build DKMS modules. Net result, currently impossible to install nvidia drivers.
<Wimpress> I've captured some logs and crash reports
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stress-ng (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.05-1 => 0.11.07-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stress-ng [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.11.07-1]
#ubuntu-release 2020-04-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxcfs [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.0.4-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxcfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.2]
<teward> at this point in the cycle, do seed changes need Release Team approval?
<teward> for flavors
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (focal-proposed/main) [1:3.36.1-1ubuntu2 => 1:3.36.1-1ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<vorlon> teward: not "approval", but coordination at least since freeze lists would need updated etc
<teward> vorlon: OK, you need to talk to Eickmeyer then before I sync this per his request
<vorlon> mm?
<teward> bug #1870248
<ubot5> bug 1870248 in obs-studio (Ubuntu) "Sync obs-studio 25.0.3+dfsg1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870248
<vorlon> surely the seeding is separate from the syncing?
<Eickmeyer> A similar sync request never happened last cycle.
<Eickmeyer> In fact, it was never even looked at.
<Eickmeyer> It's already seeded. Just needs a sync.
<vorlon> ok, that wasn't what I understood as "seed change"
<Eickmeyer> Not a seed change, teward.
<vorlon> so you can sync anything you think is appropriate, and it will land in the unapproved queue due to the freeze
<Eickmeyer> It's already seeded.
<teward> bleh i'm dead then
<teward> E:TIRED
<Eickmeyer> lol
<teward> vorlon: so if we sync it then it just needs approved then, assuming that the seed manager OKs?
<teward> i.e. "JFDI" since Eickmeyer asked?
<teward> (at least from me running syncpackage that is)
<vorlon> Wimpress: nvidia-dkms-440 is at version 440.64-0ubuntu3 in the focal release pocket.  linux-modules-nvidia-440-generic Provides: nvidia-dkms-440 (= 440.64-0ubuntu2).  We have version skew that shouldn't be allowed to happen but that we currently don't have infrastructure to prevent. :/
<vorlon> apw, tseliot: ^^ lrm vs nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 skew in the release pocket
<teward> Eickmeyer: sync in progress.  *goes to find coffee*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: obs-studio (focal-proposed/universe) [24.0.6+dfsg1-1build2 => 25.0.3+dfsg1-2] (ubuntustudio) (sync)
<teward> ^ there it is in unapproved.
<teward> *lurks*
<teward> related: Eickmeyer (ubuntustudio lead) asked for the sync
<apw> vorlon, is this the piece where automated upgrades would prevent update but manual dist-upgrade will allow skew to form ...
<apw> Wimpress, it is really causing and actual dmesg report ?
<apw> vorlon, or are we shy some breaks still
<apw> (on the nvidia binaries)
<Eickmeyer> teward: ack
<Wimpress> apw: I've got to the bottom of the segfaults and kernel panics.
<Wimpress> Not us.
<Wimpress> TL;DR Z390 motherboards and over optimistic power targets in early BIOS revisions (that I was running) lead to segfaults due to stressing CPU cores.
<Wimpress> That said, not sure the intended design is building nvidia driver DKMS modules based on prior chats with vorlon
<Wimpress> Following a BIOS update which resulted in a new XMP memory profile and lower boost clock for unicore and multicore, the DKMS module builds successfully complete.
<Wimpress> And I'm back in business.
<sarnold> woot
<Wimpress> sarnold: o/
<sarnold> hey Wimpress :)
<vorlon> apw: I don't see any breaks around here
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (focal-proposed/main) [0.136ubuntu2 => 0.136ubuntu3] (core, i386-whitelist)
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: so are you expecting a respin of ubuntustudio beta image for this obs-studio update?
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: No, it’s not “OMG must be in Beta” important, more like “let’s get this in for final” important.
<vorlon> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted obs-studio [sync] (focal-proposed) [25.0.3+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nodejs [source] (focal-proposed) [10.19.0~dfsg-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-9 (focal-proposed/main) [1:9.0.1-10 => 1:9.0.1-11] (i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telegram-desktop (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.21+ds-1 => 2.0.1+ds-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ocaml-deriving-ocsigen (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1ubuntu1 => 0.7.1-1.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ocaml-deriving-ocsigen [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.7.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected telegram-desktop [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rlottie (focal-proposed/universe) [0~git20190721.24346d0+dfsg-2build1 => 0~git20200305.a717479+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rlottie [sync] (focal-proposed) [0~git20200305.a717479+dfsg-1]
<sil2100> mwhudson: hey! Thanks for working on that subiquity bug
<sil2100> mwhudson: did you get any confirmation of anyone that it fixes the bug?
<sil2100> s/of/from/
<jibel> sil2100, Hi, do you have the diff of the manifests between ubuntu desktop 0331 and 0401 ?
<sil2100> jibel: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RG732BVvfB/
<jibel> thanks
<sil2100> mwhudson: is there an easy way for paride to refresh subiquity to an edge version after booting for testing? I guess so, right?
<mwhudson> sil2100: yeah, drop to shell and snap refresh --edge subiquity
<mwhudson> sil2100: no, no confirmation yet
<sil2100> paride: once you're up, could you give it a spin? Since if that helps, I'd like it promoted to stable and images respun ASAP ;) ^
<paride> sil2100, mwhudson, up
<paride> I've just read the new comments on the bugs
<paride> and I'm going to try edge
<mwhudson> hmm i think edge might have some other problems
<mwhudson> but it would be interesting to know if it segfaults
<paride> well let's see
<mwhudson> oh ffs
<mwhudson> paride: just don't rush :)
<mwhudson> if you go a bit slowly i think it'll be fine...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-seamicroclient (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0+2016.05.20.git.40ee44c664-2ubuntu1 => 0.4.0+2016.05.20.git.40ee44c664-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> paride: thanks!
<sil2100> mwhudson: hm, since you're saying edge is a bit risky right now, what would be the best steps to get this fix into stable then?
<mwhudson> sil2100: ah i think i've found the bug and i think it's probably in stable already...
<sil2100> mwhudson: do you have separate branches per channel?
<mwhudson> sil2100: in general no, such a thing can always be arranged though
<sil2100> Ouchy ;)
<mwhudson> it's an obscure race, you'll only hit it if you're racing through the ui
<mwhudson> or on a very slow network
<cpaelzer> hi release team - I'd ask for the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1869629 which is in focal-unapproved to be evalauted and accepted
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1869629 in snapd "please add /etc/mdns.allow to /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/mdns" [Undecided,Triaged]
<cpaelzer> it could cause test issues in various places (fix is in apparmor abstraction) - so having it fixed should reduce the noise of the beta test feedback a bit
<sil2100> cpaelzer: the usual question: that's for post-beta, right?
<cpaelzer> post-beta but pre-release
<cpaelzer> but if post-beta someone shoudl know that any kind of mdns issues are likely due to that
<mwhudson> sil2100, paride: i've just landed a branch that should make debugging the bug of doom easier
<mwhudson> sil2100, paride: so if it does recur, retrying with the snap that will hit edge in 20 mins or so might make sense
<cpaelzer> sil2100: totally different question - riscv is now enabled in bileto PPAs and since the checkbox is disabled I can't disable it
<cpaelzer> sil2100 any chance to not have riscv enabled there?
<cpaelzer> wasn't an issue a few hours ago ...
<cpaelzer> wgrant:  you are MR riscv :-) - do you have a chance to disable riscv on a single PPA for me to be able to go on atm https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4000 ?
<wgrant> cpaelzer: Huh, I wonder how that appeared there
<wgrant> Ohhh, maybe bileto automatically configures all arches
<wgrant> riscv64 isn't enabled in the primary archive yet...
<cpaelzer> I know wgrant, but bileto usualyl enables all
<cpaelzer> and until sil2100 found some time to make that be differentwe'd prefer to have some way to disable it
<wgrant> Yeah, we didn't consider things dynamically creating PPAs using the whole set of processors, rather than just mirroring the primary rachive
<wgrant> cpaelzer: I've disabled riscv64 on that PPA and cancelled the build
<wgrant> I don't know if that'll be enough to make bileto happy
<cpaelzer> wgrant: I can see why users can't enable it (like int he old devirt days) but maybe LP could allow everyone to "disable" it ?
<cpaelzer> is that hard?
<wgrant> Anyone can, on their own PPAs
<cpaelzer> nope (for me) I can't on https://launchpad.net/~paelzer/+archive/ubuntu/test-is-riscv-on/+edit
<cpaelzer> the checkbox is greyed out
<cpaelzer> I can neither enable (my PPA) nor disable (Bileto PPA that starts with all enabled)
<wgrant> Enablement is meant to be restricted
<sil2100> cpaelzer: uh, yeah, we never had this problem, might need to tweak bileto a bit
<wgrant> It's possible the UI disables the checkbox in both cases
<wgrant> But the API should allow disablement
<cpaelzer> wgrant: is there a cmdline to disable it through API?
<cpaelzer> I might be able to use that against my bileto PPAs as well (not just the personal ones)
<sil2100> cpaelzer: since IIRC bileto periodically fixes up the PPA right now, so that even if you disable it manaully, it will most probably switch it back on
<sil2100> (not sure if it does that for arches, but does for other stuff)
<wgrant> sil2100: How does bileto calculate the set of archs?
<cpaelzer> sil2100: bad that is, but good to know :-)
<wgrant> Looks like it might just be all processors
<cpaelzer> that might also have been what swicthed it on
<cpaelzer> since I as using that PPA for a while without issues
<sil2100> wgrant: I think right now it's just 'all', but maybe it should be smarter ;p
<wgrant> cpaelzer: It's just setting archive.processors in launchpadlib
<sil2100> Will sit down on that in some minutes
<wgrant> I'll remove the chroot for now to prevent any more builds from being created
<wgrant> Done.
<paride> mwhudson, mmh the install still failed but it didn't crash
<mwhudson> paride: oh yay
<paride>  /target is mounted so no ENOSPC. Let's see what's in the logs
<mwhudson> paride: can you add my keys?
<paride> sure
<mwhudson> paride: or pastebin the .crash i guess
<sil2100> wgrant, cpaelzer: ok, this will be a rather easy fix, will push it in some moments
<wgrant> sil2100: Great, thanks.
<paride> mwhudson, I attached the crash file to the bug. It's too big to pastebin
<mwhudson> i should deploy myself a mcdivitt
<paride> I also noticed it contains a broken string with non-utf8 non-ascii data, but this is unrelated
<RikMills> morning. do we have any re-spine worth bugs? or looking ok so far?
<paride> noticed because pastebinit didn't like it
<cpaelzer> nice to hear that - thanks sil2100
<RikMills> *re-spin
<mwhudson>  FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'efibootmgr': 'efibootmgr'
<mwhudson> LOLWUT
<sil2100> RikMills: morning! So far I saw nothing like that on the ISOtracker (besides the known subiquity issues)
<RikMills> :)
<paride> mwhudson, /target/usr/bin/efibootmgr is there
<mwhudson> paride: is it there in the live session?
<paride> mwhudson, no, at least not in the obvious locations
<mwhudson> paride: well isn't that a thing
<paride> it is!
<mwhudson> paride: i am now very confused
<sil2100> RikMills: but anyway, mwhudson and paride are working on those, and I'm pretty sure this will not require any other re-spins besides subiquity - so I think all other isos might be 'final'
<RikMills> ok. fingers crossed then :)
<paride> sil2100, there's the s390x one
<paride> which appears to be subiquity too, but there's a crash in the logs
<paride> so I don't really know what the root cause is
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swig3.0 [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.12-2.2ubuntu1]
<mwhudson> as far as i can tell the s390x and arm64 subiquity things are the same
<mwhudson> i wonder if i have tried a uefi install recently
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swig3.0 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.12-2.2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<paride> mwhudson, that is what I was hoping for
<paride> a manual install run with subiquity edge on s390x succeeded
<paride> now I'm running the -edge jenkins job
<paride> we'll know in a few minutes
<cpaelzer> sil2100: wgrant: FYI as expected the riscv build was turned on again on my PPA
<cpaelzer> sil2100: once you got to code and deploy something let me know so I can retry things
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.4, Eoan 19.10 | Beta Communicator: Laney | Archive: Beta Freeze | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Focal Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
<mwhudson> paride: yes a uefi install fails locally on amd64 with edge
<mwhudson> paride: this seems suboptimal
<mwhudson> paride: i guess i should stage efibootmgr into the snap
<paride> mwhudson, mmh :/ we test edge but not with uefi
<paride> maybe we should switch to testing uefi by default at some point, and bios boot only as part of the 'smoke-default' test
<paride> opposite of what we're doing now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zsnapd (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.11h-1ubuntu1 => 0.8.11h-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> paride: would probably make sense
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zsnapd [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.11h-1ubuntu2]
<mwhudson> eacb655263bc2177c4d7f9173bc3efd4a9e6bf75 in curtin invokes efibootmgr on the host not target
<mwhudson> i wonder if that was intended
 * mwhudson digs up the mp
<sil2100> cpaelzer: yeah, eek, still need a few minutes, got context switched
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-report (focal-proposed/main) [1.6.0 => 1.6.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<mwhudson> paride: i dropped to a shell, installed efibootmgr and the install completed (on arm64)
<paride> mwhudson, I had a look at eacb655263bc2177c4d7f9173bc3efd4a9e6bf75 and nothing makes me think that invoking efibootmgr from the host is intentional
<mwhudson> paride: yeah i think so too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swig3.0 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.12-2.2ubuntu1]
<xnox> mwhudson:  i think it is intended to run efibootmgr on the host, not in target.
<xnox> mwhudson:  and i think we used to depend/install efibootmgr, but then dropped. I wonder if cloud/maas images are affected too. Although normally curtin tries to install missing deps but yeah, snap.
<mwhudson> xnox: it would work totally fine if it did try to install it
<mwhudson> it's in the pool
<paride> mwhudson, and I can't tell why https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity/pull/670 made the crash go away, if that's actually what did it...
<gitbot> CanonicalLtd issue (Pull request) 670 in subiquity "write netplan directly to the target" [Closed]
<mwhudson> paride: because it means curtin net-meta auto does less stuff
<mwhudson> paride: i don't really get it, to be sure
<xnox> mwhudson:  ah
<mwhudson> xnox, paride: https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity/pull/678
<gitbot> CanonicalLtd issue (Pull request) 678 in subiquity "stage efibootmgr for now" [Open]
<xnox> if we don't understand it, let's ship it! that's how release weeks work, right?!
<paride> xnox, at least it's not release week, yet!
<mwhudson> i would like to understand where the crash came from yes :(
<xnox> dry-run mode
<paride> ok :)
<xnox> mwhudson:  keep the image around, i guess =/
<mwhudson> xnox: eh i was going to test that the efibootmgr change actually helps before i merged it :)
<mwhudson> (it does, though)
<sil2100> cpaelzer: ok, we need to wait for the nearest auto-deploy cycle for bileto
<sil2100> cpaelzer: (and hope that the instance won't explode like the last time after an update, for no reason)
 * mwhudson starts yet another subiquity edge build
 * sil2100 fixes publish-image-set to support the renamed raspi images
<xnox> mwhudson:  ah, ok
<sil2100> cpaelzer: ...this happens every 30 minutes, so I htink we missed the previous tick. Do in ~15 minutes the changes should be deployed
<sil2100> Laney: do you think it makes sense to pre-publish only the desktop images?
<Laney> sil2100: why not
<mwhudson> oh ffs eftbootmgr not available everywhere of course
<rbalint> cpaelzer, chrony and ntp are now coinstallable in focal unlike in eoan, imo we should pick https://salsa.debian.org/pkg-ntp-team/ntp/-/commit/a696bf0bef7118039f04b41cb0688980f2ebe90b after the beta is out
<rbalint> cpaelzer, i also rely on it with my fix in https://salsa.debian.org/systemd-team/systemd/-/merge_requests/61 but i can special case ntp if needed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bedtools (focal-proposed/universe) [2.27.1+dfsg-4 => 2.27.1+dfsg-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<xnox> mwhudson:  yeas, not on ibm =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bedtools [source] (focal-proposed) [2.27.1+dfsg-4ubuntu1]
<mwhudson> xnox: i am now trying to understand undocumented snapcraft features
<xnox> mwhudson:  we should rename it to witchcraft
<mwhudson> xnox: haha
<mwhudson> granny weathercraft
<sil2100> cpaelzer: ok, looks like it's working \o/ https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4002 <- as an example
<sil2100> cpaelzer: bileto should auto-correct your PPA automatically at some point, but a diff on the PPA might trigger it earlier
<wgrant> Thanks sil2100
<mwhudson> xnox, paride: ok building yet another another edge snap
<mwhudson> xnox, paride: please beat the heck out of this while i am sleeping :)
<xnox> just beat it beat it
<xnox> bdmurray:  omg, i understand what you mean now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-10 (focal-proposed/main) [1:10.0.0-1ubuntu1 => 1:10.0.0-1ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils-riscv64-unknown-elf (focal-proposed/universe) [2.32.2019.08+dfsg-1 => 2.34-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils-riscv64-unknown-elf [source] (focal-proposed) [2.34-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-10 [source] (focal-proposed) [1:10.0.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-greeter (focal-proposed/universe) [18.04.0+20.04.20200312-0ubuntu1 => 18.04.0+20.04.20200312-0ubuntu2] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-snapshot (focal-proposed/universe) [1:20200401-1ubuntu1 => 1:20200402-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
 * sil2100 fingers crossed that the new subiquity will fix the world
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-snapshot [source] (focal-proposed) [1:20200402-0ubuntu1]
<paride> sil2100, count me in, but let's remember there's something crashing hidden somewhere
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wine-development [source] (focal-proposed) [5.5-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-settings (focal-proposed/main) [20.04.4 => 20.04.5] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (focal-proposed/main) [2.44+20.04 => 2.44.2+20.04] (core)
<cpaelzer> sil2100: thanks for the work my ppa 4000 still isn't reset (despite runnign a diff a minute ago)
<cpaelzer> I'll give it some time and recheck in a bit
<cpaelzer> that PPA seems stuck overall
<cpaelzer> also binaries won't publish for more than 2h now
<cpaelzer> maybe I should just abandon and use a new one
<cpaelzer> maybe that risc build fail + cancel + deactivate arch + reactivate arch confused it
<cpaelzer> I can work with a new ticket just as much, so we don't have to debug the old one
<RikMills> cpaelzer: I have things in a ppa pending for 1 3/4 hrs. I think the ppa publisher is backlogged or some problem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libarchive (focal-proposed/main) [3.4.0-1ubuntu2 => 3.4.0-2ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfs-linux (focal-proposed/main) [0.8.3-1ubuntu10 => 0.8.3-1ubuntu11] (core)
<didrocks> sil2100: this one ^
<sil2100> Laney is on it o/
<didrocks> ack :)
<wgrant> RikMills, cpaelzer: Forgot to turn something back on, sorry. Fixing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zfs-linux [source] (focal-proposed) [0.8.3-1ubuntu11]
<cpaelzer> ah ok then wgrant
<cpaelzer> thanks
<cpaelzer> wgrant: what is the time we should re-check - immediately or in Xmin?
<wgrant> cpaelzer: The PPA publisher isn't instantaneous. Will be 10 minutes at least
<Laney> That zfs-linux is looking like a respin :(
<cpaelzer> yeah I was expecting some delay, thanks for providing an ~ETA
<didrocks> sorry Laney, sil2100 :/
<didrocks> worked fine on already installed system, the bug is only on new install after the *second* boot (but it’s the first one which silently screws things up)
<sil2100> And I have hoped we won't do any respins ;/
<sil2100> Oh well!
<seb128> could we also get ubuntu-settings approved if we respin?
<seb128> it's only a change to our default launcher config to update for the gnome-software -> snap-store change we did in focal
<seb128> the icon is currently missing due to the wrong name being used
<sil2100> From the initial look of things, we'll need to respin: ubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-mate, ubuntu-budgie, ubuntustudio
<sil2100> seb128: I think we'd like to play it very very safe and just get this one thing in, respin ASAP and hopefully get stuff tested in time
<seb128> it's a gsettings override, no code
<seb128> but as you wish
<sil2100> paride: how's the new subiquity looking?
<paride> sil2100, edge work on both arm64 and s390x
<paride> *works
<paride> (I commented on the bugs)
<paride> sil2100, I think we're waiting for rharper take on mwhudson's question here: https://code.launchpad.net/~raharper/curtin/+git/curtin/+merge/379675
<paride> to understand if the problem has to be fixed in subiquity or curtin
<sil2100> paride: awesome! So late in the cycle I'd only want to get this into stable and released! Should we poke xnox to get the edge subiquity promoted?
<xnox> sil2100:  i could release it to stable/ubuntu-20.04
<xnox> sil2100:  not sure about releasing to stable (which is used by bionic too)
<sil2100> xnox: ok, as long as we can get it for teh beta, I'm fine with ubuntu-20.04
<sil2100> paride: are you relatively happy with the subiquity from edge in that case? Since the sooner we can get this into stable/ubuntu-20.04 the sooner we can respin the subiquity images
<paride> xnox, that's a good point, why bionic-live-server-arm64 works if stable is the same for both
<paride> and efibootmgr is missing
<xnox> paride:  because curtin only calls it for some series, not others?
<xnox> or some other per-series behaviour
<paride> mmh don't we always need to call it at least once to add the boot entry?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: firefox (focal-proposed/main) [74.0+build3-0ubuntu1 => 75.0+build1-0ubuntu1] (mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<paride> sil2100, I am from this first round of tests, but I'm not fully aware of all the bits we have in edge that we don't have in stable
<paride> so I'm not sure there is stuff in edge we don't expect to land in stable for the moment
<paride> but xnox can probably give the green light on this
<xnox> paride:  because bionic tests are not run in uefi
<xnox> ?
<paride> xnox, arm!
<xnox> Skipping install of {'efibootmgr', 'vlan', 'bridge-utils', 'grub-efi-arm64', 'grub-efi-arm64-signed', 'ifenslave'}.  Not needed on netplan system.
<xnox> start: cmd-install/stage-curthooks/builtin/cmd-curthooks: Installing packages on target system: ['efibootmgr', 'grub-efi-arm64', 'grub-efi-arm64-signed']
<xnox> is confusing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-notifier (focal-proposed/main) [3.192.29 => 3.192.30] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pysmi (focal-proposed/main) [0.3.2-1build1 => 0.3.2-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pysnmp4 (focal-proposed/main) [4.4.6+repack1-1build1 => 4.4.6+repack1-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
<xnox> sil2100:  promoted edge subiquity to latest/stable/ubuntu-20.04 i think we can respin subiquity images for focal beta
<xnox> sil2100:  and figure out more details if curtin is correct; and if bionic is affected later
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Let me spin those in a moment
<sil2100> Laney: ^
<sil2100> (JFYI)
<Laney> aye
<Laney> probably do those separately as well
<sil2100> I guess I'll do it in 2 batches, one for s390x, ppc64el and amd64 and one for arm64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chromium-browser (focal-proposed/universe) [80.0.3987.87-0ubuntu1 => 80.0.3987.162-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-riscv64-unknown-elf (focal-proposed/universe) [8.3.0.2019.08+dfsg-1build1 => 9.3.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-riscv64-unknown-elf [source] (focal-proposed) [9.3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnutls28 (focal-proposed/main) [3.6.11.1-2ubuntu3 => 3.6.12-2] (core, i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lintian [source] (focal-proposed) [2.59.0ubuntu1]
<oibaf> Hi, can someone please sync https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/collectd/+bug/1870339
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870339 in collectd (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync collectd 5.11.0-2 (universe) from Debian sid (main)" [Undecided,New]
<oibaf> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freeradius/+bug/1870340 ? Thanks!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870340 in freeradius (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync freeradius 3.0.21+dfsg-1 (main) from Debian sid (main)" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: session-migration (focal-proposed/main) [0.3.4 => 0.3.5] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.9-3 => 1.3.9-4] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
<sil2100> Subiquity images respun ^!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xxhash (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1 => 0.7.3-1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8 (focal-proposed/universe) [8.4.0-3ubuntu1 => 8.4.0-3ubuntu2] (core, i386-whitelist)
<paride> jibel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1870356
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870356 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Can't connect to paired bluetooth devices via g-c-c; works with blueman" [Undecided,New]
<doko> hmm, why is gcc-8 in the core seed?
<Laney> So status update on the respin - we're waiting for proposed-migration to give us some green and copy zfs-linux
<Laney> then as soon as rmadison shows it's published in the release pocket we'll be hitting the butan
<Laney> A couple of hours out at least
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.42]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvncserver (focal-proposed/main) [0.9.12+dfsg-8 => 0.9.12+dfsg-9] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ms-gsl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2 => 2.1.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ms-gsl [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
<seb128> paride, jibel, can we get champagne bugs at a minimum be reported with apport? Reports without any information about the package versions used, nor the desktop environment nor logs are creating extra work...
<paride> seb128, let me add some missing info to that one, in any case I'm file if it's demoted as non-champagne
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mypaint (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1 => 2.0.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<Laney> zfs-linux migrated, waiting for it to publish
<didrocks> yep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-traceback2 (focal-proposed/main) [1.4.0-5build1 => 1.4.0-5ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> paride: btw. can you double check that the latest subiquity images we re-spun are good to go?
<teward> sil2100: can you approve mypaint? it fixes a Fails To Run bug.
<teward> (because of missing deps)
<teward> (on behalf of the Studio team, cc RikMills)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jemalloc (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2.1-1build1 => 5.2.1-1ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntustudio)
<Laney> OK it's arrived
<Laney> I'm going to respin everything that seeds zfs-linux now
<paride> sil2100, the jenkins jobs failed :/ checking why.
<sil2100> Laney: \o/
<sil2100> paride: ouch
<Laney> Ahhhhhh
<Laney> my smart idea about doing the builds in parallel doesn't work because there's a lock
<juliank> locks are nice
<Laney> they are made to be picked
<sil2100> Laney: just fire up the amd64 one for now and them arm64
<sil2100> ;)
<Laney> am doing
<sil2100> Sweet!
<Laney> sil2100: hm, it's on server too, should we respin that or leave it?
<sil2100> zfs? Oh crap, forgot
<sil2100> Been a while since I last installed a server
<sil2100> image
<sil2100> xnox: there is an option for using zfs in the subiquity installer?
<Laney> sil2100: but this bug/fix shouldn't apply there anyway, so perhaps it's ok to not respin
<sil2100> If that's the case, I wouldn't care for beta I think
 * sil2100 is a bit distracted with everything going on
<xnox> sil2100:  no
<Laney> ok good
<sil2100> SHIP IT
<sil2100> I mean, not respin-it
<vorlon> doko: why does your gnutls28 sync drop xnox's default-priority-string handling in debian/rules?
<cpaelzer> sil2100: just FYI riscv still gets enabled in PPAs, but I understand that you are busy with other things right now - so really just FYI
<xnox> block-propsed! or reject!
<xnox> vorlon:  doko: ^ we have different levels set
<vorlon> xnox, doko: rejected
<xnox> vorlon:  doko: i'll look into merging openssl & gnutls28
<xnox> (separetely, not together)
<juliank> merge two tls libraries into one
<vorlon> merging them together sounds good
<juliank> go for it
<vorlon> let's do that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnutls28 [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.6.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mstflint (eoan-proposed/universe) [4.11.0+1-1 => 4.13.3+2-2~ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mstflint (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.8.0-2 => 4.13.3+2-2~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
<paride> seb128, thanks for finding the upstream bug for the bluetooth issue. I still think the "works with blueman" bit of information was a key part of my bug report, the one that allowed me to point to blame gnome-control-center. But OK.
<seb128> paride, I find it quite confusing 'why is the description talking about blueman. what does blueman has to do with it. is he even using ubuntu/gnome'
<seb128> paride, usually it's best to focus the description to be short and explaining the problem
<seb128> then you can add comments with side points
<sil2100> cpaelzer: hey! So uh, apparently riscv64 is now enabled in the archive
<sil2100> cpaelzer: so not much I can do without hard-coding it in bileto right now ;/
<sil2100> Since if you check via LP API lp.distributions['ubuntu'].main_archive.processors now has riscv64
<sil2100> While in the morning it didn't, as we expected
<sil2100> paride: did you manage to take a look why the jenkins job failed? Anything wrong with the images?
<paride> sil2100, I am still not sure, I am now trying manually
<sil2100> Beta release status update: as some of you might have seen the zfs-linux and subiquity fixes have migrated and we are now rebuilding the images that were affected
<sil2100> Those should be built in some time - taking longer than usual due to the networking weirdness
<paride> sil2100, seb128, local install works, but I didn't test all the archs yet. Looking at the jenkins jobs again as it's pretty strange they're failing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxc (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 1:4.0.0-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc [source] (focal-proposed) [1:4.0.0-0ubuntu2]
<paride> seb128, sil2100, xnox, paramiko can't ssh to the testbed system: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KmhhpsXhjT/
<paride> I think paramiko is not able to handle all types of key yet, I already saw this but now I don't remember the details
<paride> was anything related to this changed in the latest respin?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (disco-proposed/main) [2.42.1+19.04 => 2.44.2+19.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (eoan-proposed/main) [2.42.1+19.10 => 2.44.2+19.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (bionic-proposed/main) [2.42.1+18.04 => 2.44.2+18.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.42.1 => 2.44.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<bdmurray> disco-proposed?
<bdmurray> those crazy snapd developers
<bdmurray> Should "Ctrl+C" to cancel filesystem checks work in QEMU?
<jibel> bdmurray, it does, but it's slow to react
<bdmurray> yeah, slow enough that I got bored
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-mate-meta (focal-proposed/universe) [1.261 => 1.262] (ubuntu-mate)
<sil2100> paride: the latest respin should have been new-subiquity only
<sil2100> (and zfs-linux, but that's not relevant to the subiquity images)
<bdmurray> jibel: I'm testing bug 1824905 and it only took me like 3s. Do you know if this is better?
<ubot5> bug 1824905 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Eoan) "Provide user feedback when running ubuntu-drivers [was:Long pause when selecting 3rd party drivers during install]" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1824905
<sil2100> Ah, actually, zfs-linux didn't change for subiquity images
<jibel> bdmurray, well I had to press CTRL+C like 10 times
<bdmurray> jibel: I've no idea if I *had* to but I did too. ;-)
<bdmurray> It made it to 99% and then said check skipped
<handsome_feng> Hi, I will mark ubuntukylin ready now although there are still some problems (will fix them after beta ASAP), It is  01:14 now in china... Thank you release team and happy release day! :)
<jibel> No work has been done to improve it and there is still a long delay to switch to next page
<jibel> bdmurray, ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mstflint [sync] (eoan-proposed) [4.13.3+2-2~ubuntu19.10.1]
 * Laney cries
<bdmurray> Well then release note it is
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
<bdmurray> release_notes_url points to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes?...
<bdmurray> So do we need to ping IS about the redirect?
<bdmurray> sil2100: ^^
<Laney> where's that used?
<bdmurray> ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py:_release_notes_url_path = '/cdrom/.disk/release_notes_url'
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mstflint [source] (eoan-proposed) [4.13.3+2-2~ubuntu19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mstflint [sync] (bionic-proposed) [4.13.3+2-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
<sil2100> The build uploads feel even slower today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mstflint [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.13.3+2-2~ubuntu18.04.1]
 * Laney holds sil2100 
<Laney> it's still April 2 somewhere on the planet for quite some time ...
<sil2100> ;)
<Laney> I did once send a release announcement in Honolulu time
<fo0bar> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/000231.html <-- check the time; ruined by mailman converting BST to UTC
<Laney> :D
 * Laney was in that room
<Laney> it was a stressful one
<fo0bar> yeah, I was handling cloud cache image uploads at the time, I think everything finished at about 23:59:15
<Eickmeyer> Which bug had the zfs issue?
<Eickmeyer> (somoene filed a duplicate)
<Laney> Don't know if there's a bug report
<Laney> Feel free to close it with a link to the zfs-linux upload I'd say
<fo0bar> bdmurray: oh, and anything under ubuntu.com is now exclusively in webteam's domain; IS has no control over frontend content
<Eickmeyer> I changed it from Ubuntu Studio (project) to zfs-ubuntu and marked it "Fix Released".
<xnox> paride: hm but the machine has networking?
<didrocks> Eickmeyer: second reboot after installation drop into grub command line
<fo0bar> (previously the FEs had hardcoded redirects for some stuff, but that was eliminated about a month ago)
<Eickmeyer> didrocks: bug 1870395
<ubot5> bug 1870395 in zfs-linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Studio 20.04 ZFS Option Fails to Boot" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870395
<Eickmeyer> Looks like it.
<paride> xnox, utah wait for it to reply to a ping before trying to ssh
<Laney> fo0bar: That's probably when it broke ;-)
<paride> this is *super* strange
<didrocks> Eickmeyer: hum, shouldn’t be on first boot, but the report is vague
<Eickmeyer> didrocks: Agreed. Should it be "Incomplete"?
<fo0bar> Laney: likely.  during the migration, IS had given the list to webteam to cull and integrate the rest into the webapps, which they did.  but to webteam's credit, it was about 15 years worth of cruft, so it's not like every entry could be looked at with precision :)
<xnox> paride:  on 30th of march new openssh did land
<xnox> paride:  the 8.2p1 release, not sure if that changes things
<bdmurray> fo0bar: oh cool, only a month of breakge
<fo0bar> of course, that's just a guess.  IANACE (anymore), so this is from memory, heh
<paride> xnox, it must be that. I checked the d/changelog and the latest entry was from february, but now I remember it was held in proposed for a long time
<paride> mmh
<paride> ssh(1), sshd(8), ssh-keygen(1): this release removes the "ssh-rsa" (RSA/SHA1) algorithm from those accepted for certificate signatures
<paride> from the changelog
<paride> sure enough utah is using a deprecated key type
<didrocks> Eickmeyer: let’s keep it like this and ping me if you have people opening bugs
<Eickmeyer> didrocks: Ok, will do. :)
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.4, Eoan 19.10 | Beta Communicator: bdmurray | Archive: Beta Freeze | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Focal Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: opencryptoki (focal-proposed/universe) [3.13.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1 => 3.13.0+dfsg-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opencryptoki [source] (focal-proposed) [3.13.0+dfsg-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (focal-proposed/main) [20.2.1~0ubuntu1 => 20.3] (core)
<paride> xnox, the utah key works fine on focal apparently. that's not it.
<xnox> paride:  so, i think maybe you need to disable ECC keys in paramiko, asking it to ignore them / not use them.
<xnox> paride:  i thought i.e. something was done in launchpad to start supporting new key types or ignoring them. maybe grep through launchpad code to see things there?
<xnox> i think it uses paramiko too, and like had to upgrade it or something?
<xnox> (in the git ssh code stuff)
<paride> xnox, the EC bit is often misleading, see https://github.com/paramiko/paramiko/issues/521 https://github.com/paramiko/paramiko/issues/387
<gitbot> paramiko issue 521 in paramiko "misleading exception: not a valid EC private key file" [Closed]
<gitbot> paramiko issue 387 in paramiko "Key handling is terribad" [Bug, Exception Handling, High Priority, Keys, Open]
<paride> and the key is a static key utah always reuses
<xnox> horum
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: opencryptoki (focal-proposed/universe) [3.13.0+dfsg-0ubuntu3 => 3.13.0+dfsg-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opencryptoki [source] (focal-proposed) [3.13.0+dfsg-0ubuntu4]
<RikMills> ummm. how come my existing bileto PPA is build riscv64?
<RikMills> *building
<RikMills> cpaelzer sil2100 can I land that after beta in that state? as the riscv64 builds will obviously dep wait
<sil2100> RikMills: yeah, as mentioned above, I tweaked bileto to only set architectures that the archive builds for but as per LP currently riscv64 seems to be enabled for the archive
<sil2100> So oh well...
<RikMills> ok. I guess briteny will shrug at the depwaits
<RikMills> seems an odd time to do this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: abiword (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-9build2 => 3.0.2-10] (desktop-extra) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> it seems to be not an odd time, because we are in freeze, so building the archive now is a good time to bootstrap an architecture...
<mwhudson> paride: did you get an answer about efibootmgr?
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm interested in understanding why llvm-toolchain-10 is not showing risc64 builds...
<cpaelzer> sil2100: for now I do my bileto PPA builds overriding architecture in d/control to not build riscv
<cpaelzer> that way I can work around it until you had time to fix
<paride> mwhudson, I guess it's my time to show up late :) rharper said running efibootmgr from the host is intentional and needed, as IIUC some efi files are not available in the target system (/sys/firmware/efi).
<mwhudson> paride: ok
<mwhudson> the fix i landed in subiquity can stay then :)
<paride> but he was still surprised that it failed
<paride> probably expecting curtin to install in efibootmgr to the host system on its own? I'm not sure
<paride> rharper, ^^
<sil2100> cpaelzer: there's not much to fix sadly
<sil2100> cpaelzer: I can blacklist it, but if the architecture is enabled for the target archive, this would basically make syncing less reliable
<sil2100> cpaelzer: and it is
<cpaelzer> at least our team never uses it for syncs
<cpaelzer> and IIRC riscv isn't expected to always build fine
<cpaelzer> so there might be some magic dust in the main archive that makes it work there to not consider a build fully broken if one arch is FTFBS
<cpaelzer> but in the PPAs that does not work yet
<cpaelzer> until that happens I'd ask to disable it there (or allow us to disable it)
<cpaelzer> otherwsie the bileto ppas that always were so handy for iterating on cross-arch autopkgests become mostly useless to us - which would be sad
<cpaelzer> as discussed many times we don't use it to build and then publish from these PPAs, we use it if we need the real autopkgtest infrastructure to run across architectures
<cpaelzer> and that use case is kind of broken if it never passes build state now due to riscv FTFBS
<cpaelzer> maybe wgrant could outline how that will work in the actual archive
<cpaelzer> if we upload package src:foo now and it FTFBS on riscv but otherwise works what happens then=
<cpaelzer> ?
<cpaelzer> I'd assume there must be a good share of FTFBS left and I can't imagine we further handicap (the already complex) late minute fixes by suddenly also all have to build fine on riscv
<cpaelzer> sil2100: lets wait what wgrant says and then consider replicating that in the bileto PPAs ok?
<sil2100> cpaelzer: yeah, let's get feedback from wgrant and I can then look into getting that sorted out
<RikMills> so I abandon my landing ppa?
<sil2100> hm, ok
<RikMills> yes?
<RikMills> back later
<sil2100> I was considering maybe indeed temporarily give the option to disable arches, but then I noticed it might not be as easy
<sil2100> I mean, from the LP POV, since the PPA UI was always graying out the riscv arch
<RikMills> maybe I will just upload plasma 5.18.4 direct this time until things are clearer? that should work ok still?
<RikMills> or maybe see it will let me land it in the state of the riscv64 depwaiting?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-wallpapers (focal-proposed/main) [20.04.1-0ubuntu1 => 20.04.2-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
<sbeattie> hi. The security team accidentally published a package to focal-security. (we were planning to have it sponsored into focal-proposed, but our documentation led our uploader astray.)
<sbeattie> The source package is libgd2.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libstdc++-arm-none-eabi (focal-proposed/universe) [12build1 => 12build2] (no packageset)
<sbeattie> What's the best approach to get this resolved.
<sbeattie> ?
<sil2100> sbeattie: ok, I think I'll do what Laney just suggested: I can copy it to -proposed for you and remove it from -security
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libstdc++-arm-none-eabi [source] (focal-proposed) [12build2]
<sbeattie> sil2100: that would be awesome, thank you!
<cjwatson> xnox: No, the LP work for this was to do with Twisted, not paramiko
<cjwatson> (and remains not quite complete)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: auctex (focal-proposed/universe) [11.91-2ubuntu1 => 11.91-2ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
<sil2100> sbeattie: on it now o/
<sbeattie> thanks again!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgd2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.2.5-5.2ubuntu1 => 2.2.5-5.2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgd2 [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.2.5-5.2ubuntu1]
<xnox> ok thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-mate-settings (focal-proposed/universe) [20.04.2 => 20.04.3] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (focal-proposed/main) [156 => 158] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ido (focal-proposed/universe) [13.10.0+17.04.20161028-0ubuntu1 => 13.10.0+17.04.20161028-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu [source] (focal-proposed) [158]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (focal-proposed/main) [0.136ubuntu2 => 0.136ubuntu3] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (focal-proposed/main) [156 => 158] (ubuntu-desktop)
<bdmurray> The respins are still taking a really long time and based on our estimates it will be a few more hours provided everything goes well.
<bdmurray> So if you are hanging around waiting to test the respun isos feel free to take a break for the evening / night - whatever it is where you are.
<bdmurray> The release team will let you know when we have some news and isos to test.
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.4, Eoan 19.10 | Beta Communicator: None | Archive: Beta Freeze | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Focal Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
<amurray> hey AA's - I inadvertently published a security update for apport in focal yesterday to focal-security - I would be very grateful if someone could pocket copy it to the release pocket and delete it from focal-security
#ubuntu-release 2020-04-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: parsedatetime (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4-4 => 2.4-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted parsedatetime [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.4-5]
<vorlon> amurray: it's a seeded package, so publishing it to the release pocket right now has implications wrt the milestone freeze; and I also don't see that we have any autopkgtest results for this package version?
<vorlon> so I could copy it back to focal-proposed, and let it go through to the release pocket the normal "safe" way
<amurray> vorlon: sure that would be fine
<amurray> vorlon: thanks
<vorlon> amurray: done; hopefully we will unfreeze in the next 24h and it'll find its way through quickly
<amurray> vorlon: cheers
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-requests-cache (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.13-3ubuntu1 => 0.4.13-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-requests-cache [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.13-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cachecontrol (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.6-1ubuntu1 => 0.12.6-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cachecontrol [source] (focal-proposed) [0.12.6-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jupyter-client (focal-proposed/universe) [5.3.4-1 => 6.1.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jupyter-client [sync] (focal-proposed) [6.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jupyter-core (focal-proposed/universe) [4.6.2-1ubuntu1 => 4.6.3-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jupyter-core [sync] (focal-proposed) [4.6.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd-glib (focal-proposed/main) [1.56-0ubuntu1 => 1.57-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipykernel (focal-proposed/universe) [5.1.4-1 => 5.2.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipython (focal-proposed/universe) [7.12.0-1 => 7.13.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipykernel [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pickleshare (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-1ubuntu1 => 0.7.5-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipython [sync] (focal-proposed) [7.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pickleshare [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.7.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: simplegeneric (focal-proposed/main) [0.8.1-2build1 => 0.8.1-3] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pypump (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7-2 => 0.7-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pypump [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: psychopy (focal-proposed/universe) [2020.1.1+dfsg-1 => 2020.1.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted psychopy [sync] (focal-proposed) [2020.1.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: azure-cli (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.81+ds-3 => 2.0.81+ds-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted azure-cli [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.0.81+ds-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: azure-multiapi-storage-python (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-2 => 0.2.4-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted azure-multiapi-storage-python [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.2.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: azure-devops-cli-extension (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-3 => 0.17.0-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: azure-data-lake-store-python (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.48-2 => 0.0.48-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted azure-data-lake-store-python [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.0.48-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted azure-devops-cli-extension [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.17.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: azure-cosmos-python (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-2 => 3.1.1-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted azure-cosmos-python [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bitstruct (focal-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-2 => 8.9.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bitstruct [sync] (focal-proposed) [8.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dateparser (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1 => 0.7.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dateparser [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telepathy-gabble (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18.4-1ubuntu3 => 0.18.4-2] (kubuntu) (sync)
<sarnold> Hello AA and release team friends, is it intentional for mozjs52 to be in focal? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozjs52  focal also has mozjs68 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozjs68
<jbicha> sarnold: Cinnamon still needs mozjs52 https://github.com/linuxmint/cjs/issues/80
<gitbot> linuxmint issue 80 in cjs "Switch to spidermonkey/mozjs 68" [Open]
<sarnold> ouch
<sarnold> thanks jbicha, at least it's there intentionall :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyzmq (focal-proposed/universe) [17.1.2-4build2 => 18.1.1-3] (ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-yubico (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-0.2 => 1.3.3-0.3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-yubico [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3-0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keyrings.alt (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1 => 3.4.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keyrings.alt [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: urwid-satext (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~hg143.144bdf877d21-1build1 => 0.8.0~hg144.bfab04d0a745-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: urwid (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2build4 => 2.0.1-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted urwid-satext [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0~hg144.bfab04d0a745-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted urwid [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lepton-eda (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.9-1 => 1.9.10-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lepton-eda [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.9.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libextractor-python (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.6-7build1 => 1:0.6-8] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libextractor-python [sync] (focal-proposed) [1:0.6-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libextractor-python [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.6-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-azure (focal-proposed/universe) [20200130+git-1 => 20200130+git-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-azure [sync] (focal-proposed) [20200130+git-2]
<Logan> did I miss some comms about enabling buildings for riscv64?
<Logan>  * did I miss some comms about enabling builds for riscv64?
<Logan> *builds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: corosync (focal-proposed/main) [3.0.3-2ubuntu1 => 3.0.3-2ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plymouth (focal-proposed/main) [0.9.4git20200323-0ubuntu5 => 0.9.4git20200323-0ubuntu6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bluez (focal-proposed/main) [5.53-0ubuntu2 => 5.53-0ubuntu3] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
<sil2100> Morning!
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.4, Eoan 19.10 | Beta Communicator: sil2100 | Archive: Beta Freeze | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Focal Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
<RikMills> morning
<sil2100> I see amd64 desktop at least finished building, some other flavors are still in progress it looks...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libextractor-python [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:0.6-8]
<sil2100> I suppose no one kicked of the arm64 desktop yet, right?
<sil2100> Guess I'll do that now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted abiword [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.0.2-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telepathy-gabble [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.18.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyzmq [sync] (focal-proposed) [18.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xxhash [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.7.3-1]
<didrocks> morning!
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> jibel: wow, thanks for the overnight testing!
<sil2100> oh, wait
<sil2100> This is fishy
<didrocks> hum? Is the image published? I’m still running my update-iso script and nothing is published
<sil2100> Argh, no, it's just me being confused
<sil2100> I forgot we didn't use the isotracker to rebuild desktop
<didrocks> yeah, it was last day result, the amd64 image is still yesterday’s one
<sil2100> So it's actually still stuck
<sil2100> I think only Xubuntu actually finished
<sil2100> "Finished 41 minutes ago (took 15 hours, 4 minutes, 47.5 seconds) "
<sil2100> jibel: (false alarm if anything)
<sil2100> I go wake up a bit better
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
<wgrant> sil2100: We've applied some mitigations which should hopefully fix the slow image fetch issue.
<wgrant> Something about the current batch of test rebuilds seems to have pushed us over an edge, even though there's nothing materially different from last time.
<sil2100> wgrant: that's very good to hear, thank you and everyone else for looking into this! So you think this is indeed related to the test rebuilds?
<wgrant> sil2100: Oh, it's always been clear the test rebuilds pushed us over some limit, it just wasn't clear which limit that was.
<jibel> the filesystem build finished 9 min ago, only took 16h. Waiting for the iso now;
<wgrant> Heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
<wgrant> The fetches are all done, but the uploads have a bit of a backlog. Getting there, though.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
<jibel> \o.
<jibel> \o/
<jibel> thanks for you help wgrant
<didrocks> rsync: link_stat "/daily-live/pending/focal-desktop-amd64.iso" (in cdimage) failed: No such file or directory (2), should I fetch it from somewhere else or just wait for it to be copied on cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<didrocks> seems ok now
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Magic!
<sil2100> Ok, in this case, I'm kicking off the arm64 desktop build
<didrocks> ok. synced. First test :)
<sil2100> Ok, arm64 kicked off
<sil2100> If the images look fine on a quick smoke test, I'll also kick off the source iso builds not to waste time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200402)
<sil2100> mwhudson: hey, are you still around?
<Wimpress> wgrant: Thanks for getting to the bottom of that.
<didrocks> first boot with ZFS -> ok
<seb128> didrocks, frist boot is always ok anyway right? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: visibly, yes :) if you look at the dataset, you know that it won’t reboot :)
<didrocks> but this time, it rebooted :p
<didrocks> and second boot -> all datasets ok
 * didrocks does the rest of testing
<sil2100> Everyone o/ Please pick up the beta iso's and continue testing o/
<Wimpress> sil2100: Please can you follow up on your ubuntu-devel mail to let everyone know isos are ready for testing?
<Wimpress> I've let enthusiastic testing teams in the community know.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.0-1ubuntu4 => 3.36.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
<sil2100> Wimpress: will do!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-sound (focal-proposed/universe) [12.10.2+18.10.20180612-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.2+18.10.20180612-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-keyring (focal-proposed/universe) [2020.02.02 => 2020.03.24] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-keyring [sync] (focal-proposed) [2020.03.24]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-10 (focal-proposed/main) [1:10.0.0-1ubuntu2 => 1:10.0.0-2] (i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nfs-ganesha (focal-proposed/main) [3.0.3-0ubuntu2 => 3.0.3-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nfs-ganesha [source] (focal-proposed) [3.0.3-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: rejected the llvm upload, please let the current version migrate first
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected llvm-toolchain-10 [sync] (focal-proposed) [1:10.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glibc (focal-proposed/main) [2.31-0ubuntu6 => 2.31-0ubuntu7] (core, i386-whitelist)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, no problem, btw we/they fixed riscv64, so better sync  10.0.0-3 later today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mypaint [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9 (focal-proposed/main) [9.3.0-8ubuntu1 => 9.3.0-9ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cross-toolchain-base-ports (focal-proposed/universe) [36ubuntu2 => 36ubuntu3] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cross-toolchain-base (focal-proposed/main) [43ubuntu2 => 43ubuntu3] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ntp (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.2.8p12+dfsg-3ubuntu3 => 1:4.2.8p12+dfsg-3ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ntp [source] (focal-proposed) [1:4.2.8p12+dfsg-3ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libwacom (focal-proposed/main) [1.1-2build3 => 1.3-1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pysaml2 (focal-proposed/main) [4.9.0-0ubuntu2 => 4.9.0-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-babel (focal-proposed/main) [2.6.0+dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 => 2.6.0+dfsg.1-1ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg:  merge? or is my patch to bump s390x abi will make it into debian's -3? cause it is needed on debian too. https://patches.ubuntu.com/l/llvm-toolchain-10/llvm-toolchain-10_1:10.0.0-1ubuntu1.patch
<xnox> it was merged upstream too.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinnamon (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4.8-2 => 4.4.8-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinnamon [sync] (focal-proposed) [4.4.8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: valgrind (focal-proposed/main) [1:3.15.0-1ubuntu8 => 1:3.15.0-1ubuntu9] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-troveclient (focal-proposed/main) [1:2.17.0-0ubuntu2 => 1:2.17.0-0ubuntu3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: telepathy-gabble (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18.4-2 => 0.18.4-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-color-manager (focal-proposed/universe) [3.35.90-1 => 3.36.0-1] (desktop-extra, kubuntu, ubuntugnome) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-boxes (focal-proposed/universe) [3.36.1-1 => 3.36.2-1] (desktop-extra) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gr-hpsdr (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-1ubuntu2 => 1.2.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gr-hpsdr [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: djorm-ext-pgarray (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-0ubuntu3 => 1.2-0ubuntu4] (ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, it is already committed, I did it
<LocutusOfBorg> in -2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-magnumclient (focal-proposed/main) [2.11.0-0ubuntu3 => 2.11.0-0ubuntu4] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: phpunit-comparator (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-1ubuntu1 => 3.0.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted phpunit-comparator [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wine-development (focal-proposed/universe) [5.5-2ubuntu1 => 5.5-1ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-books (focal-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-2ubuntu2 => 3.34.0-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-books [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.34.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sugar-artwork (focal-proposed/universe) [0.112-1 => 0.116-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-hpsdr [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sugar-artwork [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: empy (focal-proposed/universe) [3.3.2-3ubuntu1 => 3.3.2-5.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-hpsdr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-hpsdr [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted empy [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.3.2-5.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cssselect (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1ubuntu1 => 1.1.0-2] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-hpsdr [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-hpsdr [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-hpsdr [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-hpsdr [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-hpsdr [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-hpsdr [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-hpsdr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-linecache2 (focal-proposed/main) [1.0.0-4 => 1.0.0-4ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1019.20~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1017.18~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: traitlets (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.3-2ubuntu1 => 4.3.3-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot armhf [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Netboot s390x [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted traitlets [sync] (focal-proposed) [4.3.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: folder-color (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.86-0ubuntu2 => 0.0.86-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9-cross-mipsen (focal-proposed/universe) [4+c2 => 4+c2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9-cross (focal-proposed/main) [21ubuntu1 => 21ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9-cross-ports (focal-proposed/universe) [18ubuntu1 => 18ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9-cross-mipsen [source] (focal-proposed) [4+c2ubuntu1]
<Laney> Starting to publish the images now
<sil2100> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (focal-proposed/main) [2.656 => 2.657] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casper (focal-proposed/main) [1.442 => 1.443] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-10 (focal-proposed/main) [1:10.0.0-1ubuntu2 => 1:10.0.0-2ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, feel free to accept it when convenient, it won't go in debian nowhere soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xserver-xorg-video-qxl (focal-proposed/main) [0.1.5-2ubuntu2 => 0.1.5+git20200331-1] (desktop-core, xorg) (sync)
<Laney> Images are synced, waiting for torrents to catch up
<RikMills> :)
<sil2100> We are basically out now
<sil2100> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: 29 entries have been added, updated or disabled
<RikMills> Yeah, the internet masses have noticed the ISOs ;)
<RikMills> Anyway, thanks all :)
<RikMills> to UbuntuTestingWeek now!
<sil2100> Britney freeze block lifted!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected casper [source] (focal-proposed) [1.443]
<sil2100> We'll now go through the queue
<bdmurray> sil2100: accountsservice is good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (focal-proposed) [2.44.1+20.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (focal-proposed) [2.44.2+20.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpyzy (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-6build1 => 1.0.1-6ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd-agent-loader [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-meta [source] (focal-proposed) [1.447]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted displaycal [source] (focal-proposed) [3.8.9.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rabbitmq-server (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6.10-1 => 3.6.10-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-server)
<bdmurray> sil2100: ubuntu-mate-settings is good
<bdmurray> sil2100: so is ido
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpgm [source] (focal-proposed) [5.2.122~dfsg-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted accountsservice [source] (focal-proposed) [0.6.55-0ubuntu11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-github-ugorji-go-codec (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.7-1 => 1.1.7-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpyzy [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-6ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-mate-settings [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ido [source] (focal-proposed) [13.10.0+17.04.20161028-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: djorm-ext-pgarray (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-0ubuntu3 => 1.2-0ubuntu4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libqmi [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.24.8-1]
<bdmurray> sil2100: djorm-ext-pgarray is okay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected wine-development [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted help2man [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.47.13]
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.4, Eoan 19.10 | Archive: Beta Freeze | Highlight ubuntu-archive for archive admin help | Focal Release Coordination | We accept payment in cash, cheque or gin | melius malum quod cognoscis
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted djorm-ext-pgarray [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu4]
<bdmurray> sil2100: python-openstacksdk is good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected openconnect [sync] (focal-proposed) [8.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected wine-development [source] (focal-proposed) [5.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-openstacksdk [source] (focal-proposed) [0.45.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-power-assert [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.1.7-1]
<bdmurray> sil2100: golang-github-ugorji-go-codec is good
<bdmurray> sil2100: folder-color is fine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-github-ugorji-go-codec [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.7-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pysmi [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-2]
<bdmurray> sil2100: java-gnome is okay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-settings [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted firefox [source] (focal-proposed) [75.0+build1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted folder-color [source] (focal-proposed) [0.0.86-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-notifier [source] (focal-proposed) [3.192.30]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted java-gnome [source] (focal-proposed) [4.1.3-8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu [source] (focal-proposed) [157]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu [source] (focal-proposed) [158]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chromium-browser [source] (focal-proposed) [80.0.3987.162-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bubblewrap [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-control-center [source] (focal-proposed) [1:3.36.1-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chromium-browser (focal-proposed/universe) [80.0.3987.87-0ubuntu1 => 80.0.3987.163-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sphinx-gallery (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-3 => 0.2.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sphinx-gallery [source] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kodi (focal-proposed/universe) [2:18.6+dfsg1-1 => 2:18.6+dfsg1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kodi [source] (focal-proposed) [2:18.6+dfsg1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: 29 entries have been added, updated or disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: 29 entries have been added, updated or disabled
<rbalint> sil2100, rmadison sees kodi s390x removed from focal, but launchpad still lists it in the release pocket and update_excuses shows s390x test as a regression, how can this be fixed?
<rbalint> sil2100, my new kodi upload may trigger syncing lp and rmadison, but i'm not sure it does anything to the release pocket's state
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plymouth [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.4git20200323-0ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libwacom [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.3-1]
<bdmurray> sil2100: ubuntu-mate-meta is good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apparmor [source] (focal-proposed) [2.13.3-7ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpam-krb5 [source] (focal-proposed) [4.8-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted indicator-power [source] (focal-proposed) [12.10.6+17.10.20170829.1-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casper (focal-proposed/main) [1.442 => 1.443] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<teward> ubuntu-archive: please REJECT bubblemail from NEW please.
<teward> (bugs that prevent it working)
<teward> (for focal)
 * apw looks
<mfo> sil2100, hey. would like to ask for your opinion on focal bug LP#1870316.  hwclock -s broke w/ glibc 2.31 upgrade; there's a debdiff in there. my coredev colleagues prudently suggested it'd be better to check w/ you first, from a release mgmt perspective, given timing/schedule for focal right now.  thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected bubblemail [source] (focal-proposed) [0.5-0ubuntu1]
<RikMills> LP: #1870316
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1870316 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "'sudo hwclock -s' fails with 'settimeofday() failed: Invalid argument'" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870316
<doko> jbicha: you dropped the delta in telepathy-gabble
<RikMills> mfo: thanks for working on that!
<mfo> RikMills, ah thx, the lp bug format for the bot here is different :)  no problem, glad to help. o/
<RikMills> ditto. np. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kombu (focal-proposed/main) [4.6.7-1ubuntu2 => 4.6.7-1ubuntu3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cross-toolchain-base-ports [source] (focal-proposed) [36ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9-cross-ports [source] (focal-proposed) [18ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9 [source] (focal-proposed) [9.3.0-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cross-toolchain-base [source] (focal-proposed) [43ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glibc [source] (focal-proposed) [2.31-0ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9-cross [source] (focal-proposed) [21ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-10 [source] (focal-proposed) [1:10.0.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8 [source] (focal-proposed) [8.4.0-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjade [source] (focal-proposed) [1.4devel1-21.3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pycparser [source] (focal-proposed) [2.19-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zziplib [source] (focal-proposed) [0.13.62-3.2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted phantomjs [source] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telepathy-glib [source] (focal-proposed) [0.24.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected djorm-ext-pgarray [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected telepathy-glib [source] (focal-proposed) [0.24.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt-clone [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted capnproto [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aptdaemon [source] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1+bzr982-0ubuntu32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-traceback2 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-babel [source] (focal-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-linecache2 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-magnumclient [source] (focal-proposed) [2.11.0-0ubuntu4]
<doko> accepted all the ftbfs fixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pysaml2 [source] (focal-proposed) [4.9.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted telepathy-gabble [source] (focal-proposed) [0.18.4-2ubuntu1]
<RikMills> sil2100: when you are free, can you please see if it is ok to land my plasma bileto ticket. no hurry though, so take care of other things 1st :)
<RikMills> it is all bugfix and translation updates FYI
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu22 => 2.04-1ubuntu23] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grubzfs-testsuite (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.8 => 0.4.9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grubzfs-testsuite [source] (focal-proposed) [0.4.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (focal-proposed/main) [1.137 => 1.138] (core)
<Laney> doko: your uploads don't need reviewing?
<doko> Laney: the toolchain uploads? built and tested in the ubuntu-toolchain-r/ppa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: edk2 (focal-proposed/main) [0~20191122.bd85bf54-2ubuntu1 => 0~20191122.bd85bf54-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (focal-proposed/main) [1:20.04.16 => 1:20.04.17] (core)
<Laney> that's not really the point of the freeze
<xnox> Laney:  it's not like they can get SRUed easily, as the toolchain will be used for livepatches from release pocket for a long time.
<Laney> I'm talking about self accepting
<didrocks> I’m self-rejecting ubuntu-report, it seems that the vendor directory has some unexpected changes (removal mostly, but still), despite no change in deps. I guess this is due to 1.13 & module proxy. I will just patch quickly and let that diff in post-focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-report [source] (focal-proposed) [1.6.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: firefox (focal-proposed/main) [75.0+build1-0ubuntu1 => 75.0+build2-0ubuntu1] (mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kdeconnect [source] (focal-proposed) [1.4-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted initramfs-tools [source] (focal-proposed) [0.136ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-greeter [source] (focal-proposed) [18.04.0+20.04.20200312-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-report (focal-proposed/main) [1.6.0 => 1.6.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted auctex [source] (focal-proposed) [11.91-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected initramfs-tools [source] (focal-proposed) [0.136ubuntu3]
<juliank> So here's the self-updating human-readable list of packages that still need fixes for the python removal in focal:
<juliank> https://magenta.jak-linux.org/ubuntu-archive/distcheck/python-proposed-against-release.txt
<juliank> this accounts for packages fixed in proposed, but only checks build dependencies against binaries in release pocket
<juliank> To see the state of the release pocket, look a
<juliank> https://magenta.jak-linux.org/ubuntu-archive/distcheck/python.txt
<juliank> python3 ones at the bottom are unrelated to python removal like, but I added a catch all for anything mentioning python
<juliank> I'm considering automatically creating human-readable reports where it groups by unsatisfiable dependency
<juliank> So if foo1...fooN are uninstallable, it orders them by size
<juliank> so the one package missing causing most uninstallabilities is at the top
<juliank> and then group a few reasons together
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-initial-setup [source] (focal-proposed) [3.36.1-1ubuntu1]
<Laney> bdmurray: We linked to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FocalUpgrades from the release announcement but it doesn't tell you how to update to the beta... that should be fixed I guess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: codespell (focal-proposed/universe) [1.16.0-1 => 1.16.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted codespell [source] (focal-proposed) [1.16.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fbpanel (focal-proposed/universe) [7.0-4 => 7.0-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fbpanel [source] (focal-proposed) [7.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: osmo-hlr (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-3 => 0.2.1-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted osmo-hlr [source] (focal-proposed) [0.2.1-3ubuntu1]
<sil2100> jibel: hey! You around?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pecomato (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.15-10 => 0.0.15-10ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<jibel> sil2100, yes
<jibel> sil2100, there's a respin to test?
<sil2100> No ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pecomato [source] (focal-proposed) [0.0.15-10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pykka (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-4 => 2.0.2-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pykka [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.0.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcgi-application-plugin-messagestack-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.34-4ubuntu1 => 0.34-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsyntax-highlight-engine-kate-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 0.14+dfsg-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcgi-application-plugin-messagestack-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.34-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblog-agent-perl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.001-2ubuntu1 => 1.001-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsyntax-highlight-engine-kate-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.14+dfsg-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblog-agent-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [1.001-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (focal-proposed/main) [2.20.11-0ubuntu22 => 2.20.11-0ubuntu23] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-crc (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.0+ds-1 => 3.8.0+ds-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-crc [source] (focal-proposed) [3.8.0+ds-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pykka (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-5 => 2.0.2-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pykka [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.2-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1019.20~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1017.18~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pathlib2 (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.5-1 => 2.3.5-1ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-user-docs (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.0-1ubuntu1 => 3.36.1-0ubuntu1] (personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-getting-started-docs (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.0-1ubuntu1 => 3.36.1-0ubuntu1] (personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pathlib2 [source] (focal-proposed) [2.3.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cssselect [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-9 [sync] (focal-proposed) [1:9.0.1-11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: opencryptoki (focal-proposed/universe) [3.13.0+dfsg-0ubuntu4 => 3.13.0+dfsg-0ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opencryptoki [source] (focal-proposed) [3.13.0+dfsg-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssl (focal-proposed/main) [1.1.1d-2ubuntu6 => 1.1.1f-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-cuda-toolkit (focal-proposed/multiverse) [10.1.243-1ubuntu3 => 10.1.243-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-cuda-toolkit [sync] (focal-proposed) [10.1.243-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: utf8proc (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2build2 => 2.5.0-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (focal-proposed/main) [2.20.11-0ubuntu22 => 2.20.11-0ubuntu24] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libjcat (focal-proposed/primary) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-cuda-toolkit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [10.1.243-2] (no packageset)
<Eickmeyer> Are these riscv64 FTBFS errors anything that I need to be concerned about right now?
<Eickmeyer> Nm, appears not.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (focal-proposed/main) [20.1-10-g71af48df-0ubuntu2 => 20.1-10-g71af48df-0ubuntu3] (core, edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bluedevil (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-gtk (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kactivitymanagerd (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-grub (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: drkonqi (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-plymouth (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kde-cli-tools (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdecoration (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kgamma5 (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kinfocenter (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kscreen (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ksshaskpass (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwallet-pam (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwin (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kde-gtk-config (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: khotkeys (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kscreenlocker (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwayland-integration (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdeplasma-addons (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ksysguard (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kmenuedit (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kwrited (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libksysguard (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: oxygen (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-desktop (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-integration (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-pa (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-thunderbolt (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-workspace-wallpapers (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plymouth-kcm (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: powerdevil (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libkscreen (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-browser-integration (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-nm (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-vault (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: polkit-kde-agent-1 (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemsettings (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: milou (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-sdk (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sddm-kcm (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-discover (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: user-manager (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plasma-workspace (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu2 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
<blackboxsw> vorlon: xnox: I have that final cherry-pick upload for cloud-init pushed to focal that contains azure runtime error fixes, handling net config v2 'renderer' and netplan prioritized over ENI. and handling invalid underscores in hostnames.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xdg-desktop-portal-kde (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
<blackboxsw> vorlon/xnox: cloud-init 20.1-10-g71af48df-0ubuntu3 is our winner for the bugfix cherry-picks
<RikMills> vorlon: please accept plasma point release packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1017.18~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1017.18~18.04.1]
<xnox> blackboxsw:  nice. Note that i'm not ~ubuntu-release, and cannot accept things.
<blackboxsw> xnox: figured I'd notify just to keep you updated that it's queued and should land shortly-ish :)
<xnox> tah =)
<LocutusOfBorg> can any archive-admin please NBS-proposed cleanup python-cachecontrol ?
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ??
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, that isn't showing nbs, it is showing ftbfs if anything
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: firefox (focal-proposed/main) [75.0+build1-0ubuntu1 => 75.0+build3-0ubuntu1] (mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, oh it is showing a removal, different again, sigh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1 => 1.9.1-1ubuntu2] (ubuntukylin, xorg, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-cuda-toolkit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [10.1.243-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-cuda-toolkit [amd64] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [10.1.243-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wine-development (focal-proposed/universe) [5.5-2ubuntu1 => 5.5-2ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php7.4 (focal-proposed/main) [7.4.3-4build2 => 7.4.3-4ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
<LocutusOfBorg> ahasenack, I syncd haproxy from debian. we are not getting the new 2.1 anyway, it is experimental only, and we don't autosync anymore haproxy (2.0.13-2) unstable; urgency=medium
<LocutusOfBorg> feel free to introduce a delta if you are worried about somebody manually syncing
<LocutusOfBorg> but I don't think debian will move the new version in unstable soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haproxy (focal-proposed/main) [2.0.13-1ubuntu2 => 2.0.13-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
<ahasenack> LocutusOfBorg: well, it should be safe now that we are in freeze, I was more worried about autosyncs
<ahasenack> and hopefully debian won't move 2.1.x to sid before we release focal
<LocutusOfBorg> in any case, the delta is not preventing somebody syncing from experimental in any way :)
<ahasenack> just another line of defense
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-hrx (focal-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, but I think it is better to get the -2 from Debian, fixing the CVE
<ahasenack> I warned security about the cve, and got the commit for them as well
<ahasenack> but thanks, hopefully the release team will accept the new version
<chrisccoulson> hi, can we please get the firefox upload approved (75.0+build3-0ubuntu1)? It contains a fix for a bug that's currently being exploited in the wild
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (focal-proposed/main) [2.61.0 => 2.62.0] (core, i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hplip (focal-proposed/main) [3.20.3+dfsg0-1 => 3.20.3+dfsg0-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libwacom (focal-proposed/main) [1.3-1 => 1.3-1ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist)
#ubuntu-release 2020-04-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnustep-base (focal-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-6ubuntu3 => 1.26.0-7] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: reptyr (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1.2ubuntu1 => 0.6.2-1.3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted reptyr [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (focal-proposed/main) [2.656 => 2.657] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: puppet-lint (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.2-1ubuntu1 => 2.4.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted puppet-lint [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (focal-proposed/main) [2.656 => 2.657] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jnettop (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-1ubuntu4 => 0.13.0-1.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jnettop [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.13.0-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (focal-proposed/main) [2.656 => 2.657] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyregion (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0-9ubuntu1 => 2.0-10] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyregion [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.0-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wmnd (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.17-3ubuntu1 => 0.4.17-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wmnd [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.4.17-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnftnl (focal-proposed/main) [1.1.5-1 => 1.1.6-1] (i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nftables (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-2 => 0.9.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nftables [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.9.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xserver-xorg-video-qxl (focal-proposed/main) [0.1.5-2ubuntu2 => 0.1.5+git20200331-1] (desktop-core, xorg) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mypaint (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1ubuntu1 => 2.0.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntukylin-meta (focal-proposed/universe) [0.40 => 0.41] (ubuntukylin)
<darkxst> do I need to do a FFe for unseeded vanilla-gnome packages at this point or can still just upload? they are pretty broken with update to GNOME 3.36.
<darkxst> I am planning to switch back to ubuntu plymouth theme and drop some of the older ubuntu-gnome overrides to make it more vanilla
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openmsx-catapult (focal-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2build1 => 0.15.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openmsx-catapult [source] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: displaycal (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.9.3-1ubuntu1 => 3.8.9.3-1ubuntu2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjcat [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-hrx [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-cuda-toolkit [amd64] (focal-proposed) [10.1.243-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjcat [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjcat [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjcat [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjcat [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjcat [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus-libpinyin (focal-proposed/main) [1.11.1-2 => 1.11.1-3] (input-methods, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjcat [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjcat [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjcat [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjcat [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjcat [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted displaycal [source] (focal-proposed) [3.8.9.3-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9 (focal-proposed/main) [9.3.0-9ubuntu1 => 9.3.0-10ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9 [source] (focal-proposed) [9.3.0-10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-22.26] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-22.26] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-22.26] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-22.26] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pacemaker (focal-proposed/main) [2.0.3-3ubuntu1 => 2.0.3-3ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xutils-dev (focal-proposed/universe) [1:7.7+5ubuntu1 => 1:7.7+5ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxmlb (focal-proposed/main) [0.1.15-1 => 0.1.15-2] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtool (focal-proposed/main) [2.4.6-13 => 2.4.6-14] (core, i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: librsvg (focal-proposed/main) [2.48.0-1 => 2.48.0-2] (core, i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ufw (focal-proposed/main) [0.36-5 => 0.36-6] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ufw (focal-proposed/main) [0.36-5 => 0.36-6] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libseccomp (focal-proposed/main) [2.4.3-0ubuntu2 => 2.4.3-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntustudio-look (focal-proposed/universe) [20.04 => 20.04.1] (ubuntustudio)
<Eickmeyer[m]> ^ Removes a subpackage that was failing to upgrade, please approve.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected libseccomp [source] (focal-proposed) [2.4.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libseccomp (focal-proposed/main) [2.4.3-0ubuntu2 => 2.4.3-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: piston-mini-client (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-0ubuntu6 => 0.7.5-0ubuntu7] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-oauthlib (focal-proposed/main) [3.1.0-1ubuntu1 => 3.1.0-1ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ufw [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.36-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libseccomp [source] (focal-proposed) [2.4.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntustudio-look [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-report (focal-proposed/main) [1.6.0 => 1.6.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected php7.4 [source] (focal-proposed) [7.4.3-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: firefox (focal-proposed/main) [75.0+build1-0ubuntu1 => 75.0+build2-0ubuntu1] (mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-gnome-wallpapers (focal-proposed/universe) [16.10.3 => 16.10.4] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-gnome-wallpapers [source] (focal-proposed) [16.10.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (focal-proposed/main) [1:20.04.16 => 1:20.04.17] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ansible (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.4+dfsg-1 => 2.9.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ansible [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.9.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (focal-proposed/main) [1:20.04.16 => 1:20.04.17] (core)
<jatt> Is TLS 1 not supported with focal openssl? I get:
<jatt> http://dpaste.com/13WAWM3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-ahoy-email (focal-proposed/primary) [1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-grape-path-helpers (focal-proposed/primary) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-ffi-compiler (focal-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-image-processing (focal-proposed/primary) [1.10.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-mini-histogram (focal-proposed/primary) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-linked-list (focal-proposed/primary) [0.0.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-minitest-power-assert (focal-proposed/primary) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-rspec-temp-dir (focal-proposed/primary) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-stackprof (focal-proposed/primary) [0.2.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-unicode-plot (focal-proposed/primary) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sass-spec (focal-proposed/universe) [3.5.4-2ubuntu1 => 3.6.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sass-spec [source] (focal-proposed) [3.6.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (focal-proposed/main) [1:20.04.16 => 1:20.04.17] (core)
<doko> update_excuses isn't updated
<RikMills> doko: britney runs have errors
<RikMills> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CS8YfDCXYX/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openmsx (focal-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2ubuntu1 => 0.15.0-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openmsx [source] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-2ubuntu2]
<RikMills> vorlon: britney runs are crashing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-mate-guide (focal-proposed/universe) [20.04.1-0ubuntu1 => 20.04.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (focal-proposed/main) [0.136ubuntu3 => 0.136ubuntu4] (core, i386-whitelist)
<fo0bar> hey release-team, at this point would a post-BF FFe package update for nano from 4.8-1 to 4.9.1-1 be preferable to (multiple) carried targeted patches?  4.9.1 fixes more than one crash present in 4.8 (https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/3ZRsJFGjGH/ , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nano/+bug/1866820)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866820 in nano (Ubuntu) "crash in nano-4.8 when typing ^6 ^J [patch]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fo0bar> and, admittedly, a paste problem with an obscure terminal emulator :)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nano/+bug/1870850
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870850 in nano (Ubuntu) "Multi-line paste broken between kitty ~0.15 and nano 8.4 [focal]" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-menu (focal-proposed/universe) [20.04.2-0ubuntu1 => 20.04.3-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
#ubuntu-release 2020-04-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nn (focal-proposed/universe) [6.7.3-10ubuntu1 => 6.7.3-12] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nn [sync] (focal-proposed) [6.7.3-12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gringo (focal-proposed/universe) [5.4.0-0ubuntu1 => 5.4.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gringo [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (focal-proposed/main) [2.20.11-0ubuntu22 => 2.20.11-0ubuntu23] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdocker (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0-1build1 => 5.0-1.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kdocker [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.0-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mypaint (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1ubuntu1 => 2.0.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mrtrix3 (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0~rc3+git135-g2b8e7d0c2-4build1 => 3.0~rc3+git135-g2b8e7d0c2-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mrtrix3 [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.0~rc3+git135-g2b8e7d0c2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sphinx-testing (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1.1 => 0.8.1-1.2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sphinx-testing [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.8.1-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pypy (focal-proposed/universe) [7.3.0+dfsg-1ubuntu4 => 7.3.0+dfsg-3] (i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nsis (focal-proposed/universe) [3.05-1build1 => 3.05-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nsis [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.05-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-getting-started-docs (focal-proposed/main) [3.36.0-1ubuntu1 => 3.36.1-0ubuntu1] (personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: trigger-rally (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.6.1-2build1 => 0.6.6.1-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted trigger-rally [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.6.6.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: acorn (focal-proposed/universe) [6.2.1+ds+~0.4.0+~4.0.0+really4.0.0+~1.0.0+~5.0.1+ds+~1.7.0+ds+~0.1.1+~0.3.1+~0.2.0+~0.1.0+~0.3.0+~0.3.0-14 => 6.2.1+ds+~cs11.24.3-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted acorn [sync] (focal-proposed) [6.2.1+ds+~cs11.24.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-bel-rus (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0~r81186-2 => 0.2.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-bel-rus [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: appdirs (focal-proposed/main) [1.4.3-2 => 1.4.3-2.1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: astroplan (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6-1 => 0.6-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted astroplan [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssl (focal-proposed/main) [1.1.1d-2ubuntu6 => 1.1.1f-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cairo-dock-plug-ins (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-5 => 3.4.1-6] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cairo-dock-plug-ins [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.4.1-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssl (focal-proposed/main) [1.1.1d-2ubuntu6 => 1.1.1f-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmor (focal-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-2build2 => 3.5.0-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cmor [sync] (focal-proposed) [3.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: antimony (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1.1build2 => 0.9.3-1.2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted antimony [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.9.3-1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-en-es (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0~r57502-4 => 0.8.0~r57502-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-en-es [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0~r57502-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-eo-es (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.1~r60655-3 => 1:0.9.1~r60655-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-eo-en (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~r63833-2 => 1.0.0~r63833-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-eo-en [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0~r63833-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cylc (focal-proposed/universe) [8.0~a1-2 => 8.0~a1-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-eo-es [sync] (focal-proposed) [1:0.9.1~r60655-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: django-recurrence (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-2 => 1.10.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: concordance [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cylc [sync] (focal-proposed) [8.0~a1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssl (focal-proposed/main) [1.1.1d-2ubuntu6 => 1.1.1f-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: concordance [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: utf8proc (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2build2 => 2.5.0-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted django-recurrence [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: concordance [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: concordance [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: concordance [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: editorconfig-core-py (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.2-2 => 0.12.2-2.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted editorconfig-core-py [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.12.2-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssl (focal-proposed/main) [1.1.1d-2ubuntu6 => 1.1.1f-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fava (focal-proposed/universe) [1.11-1 => 1.14-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fava [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: firewalld (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1 => 0.8.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted firewalld [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssl (focal-proposed/main) [1.1.1d-2ubuntu6 => 1.1.1f-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ufo2ft (focal-proposed/universe) [2.11.1-1 => 2.12.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ufo2ft [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssl (focal-proposed/main) [1.1.1d-2ubuntu6 => 1.1.1f-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fonttools (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4.1-1 => 4.5.0-1] (i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: concordance [riscv64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: font-manager (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1.1 => 0.7.7-0.3] (ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fonts-lohit-deva-nepali (focal-proposed/universe) [2.94.2-2 => 2.94.2-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fonts-lohit-deva-nepali [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.94.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (focal-proposed/main) [2.20.11-0ubuntu22 => 2.20.11-0ubuntu24] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fonts-lohit-gujr (focal-proposed/main) [2.92.4-3ubuntu1 => 2.92.4-4] (desktop-core, personal-gunnarhj) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fonts-lohit-deva (focal-proposed/main) [2.95.4-3ubuntu1 => 2.95.4-4] (desktop-core, personal-gunnarhj) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tracker-miners (focal-proposed/main) [2.3.3-1 => 2.3.3-2] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cracklib2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.9.6-3.1ubuntu1 => 2.9.6-3.2] (core, i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: foomatic-db (focal-proposed/main) [20200226-0ubuntu1 => 20200401-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdrm (focal-proposed/main) [2.4.100-4 => 2.4.101-1] (core, i386-whitelist, xorg) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-server (focal-proposed/main) [2:1.20.7-2ubuntu2 => 2:1.20.8-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ltsp (focal-proposed/universe) [20.03.1-1 => 20.04-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ltsp [sync] (focal-proposed) [20.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-22.26]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-22.26]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-22.26]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-22.26]
<vorlon> RikMills: looks like a riscv64 blip; I've added a hack to the deployed britney2 code which will hopefully work around it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted php7.4 [source] (focal-proposed) [7.4.3-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected wine-development [source] (focal-proposed) [5.5-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-plymouth (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libecap (focal-proposed/main) [1.0.1-3.2build1 => 1.0.1-3.2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libecap [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-3.2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9-cross (focal-proposed/main) [21ubuntu2 => 21ubuntu3] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9-cross-ports (focal-proposed/universe) [18ubuntu2 => 18ubuntu3] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-9-cross-mipsen (focal-proposed/universe) [4+c2ubuntu1 => 4+c2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9-cross-mipsen [source] (focal-proposed) [4+c2ubuntu2]
<doko> britney run succeeded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9-cross-ports [source] (focal-proposed) [18ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-plymouth (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-9-cross [source] (focal-proposed) [21ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: drkonqi (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: boost1.71 (focal-proposed/main) [1.71.0-6ubuntu5 => 1.71.0-6ubuntu6] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: boost1.67 (focal-proposed/universe) [1.67.0-17ubuntu7 => 1.67.0-17ubuntu8] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted concordance [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted concordance [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted concordance [riscv64] (focal-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted concordance [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted concordance [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted concordance [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ahoy-email [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-grape-path-helpers [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-linked-list [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.0.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-minitest-power-assert [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-stackprof [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.2.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ffi-compiler [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-mini-histogram [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-unicode-plot [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-image-processing [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.10.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rspec-temp-dir [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted boost1.67 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.67.0-17ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted boost1.71 [source] (focal-proposed) [1.71.0-6ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-minitest-power-assert [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-stackprof [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rspec-temp-dir [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pacemaker [source] (focal-proposed) [2.0.3-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ahoy-email [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-linked-list [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-stackprof [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ffi-compiler [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-stackprof [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-mini-histogram [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libwacom [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xutils-dev [source] (focal-proposed) [1:7.7+5ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lintian [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.62.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-grub (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-grape-path-helpers [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-report [source] (focal-proposed) [1.6.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-stackprof [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-stackprof [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: utf8proc (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2build2 => 2.5.0-1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libatomic-ops (focal-proposed/main) [7.6.10-1 => 7.6.10-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libatomic-ops [source] (focal-proposed) [7.6.10-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: appstream-glib (focal-proposed/main) [0.7.16-1 => 0.7.16-1ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-callchecker-perl (focal-proposed/main) [0.008-1build1 => 0.008-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgc (focal-proposed/main) [1:7.6.4-0.4build1 => 1:7.6.4-0.4ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> archive-admins, kodi is NBS on s390x, can its autopkgtest being reset? thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest for kodi/2:18.6+dfsg1-2ubuntu1: amd64: Pass, arm64: Pass, armhf: Pass, i386: Ignored failure, ppc64el: Pass, s390x: Regression ♻
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openmpi (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.3~rc4-0ubuntu1 => 4.0.3~rc4-0ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mysql-8.0 (focal-proposed/main) [8.0.19-0ubuntu4 => 8.0.19-0ubuntu5] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd-glib (focal-proposed/main) [1.56-0ubuntu1 => 1.56-0ubuntu2] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openjfx (focal-proposed/universe) [11.0.2+1-2 => 11.0.2+1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openjfx [source] (focal-proposed) [11.0.2+1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kde-cli-tools (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libatomic-ops (focal-proposed/main) [7.6.10-1ubuntu1 => 7.6.10-1ubuntu2] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libatomic-ops [source] (focal-proposed) [7.6.10-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-callchecker-perl [source] (focal-proposed) [0.008-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openmpi [source] (focal-proposed) [4.0.3~rc4-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgc [source] (focal-proposed) [1:7.6.4-0.4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kactivitymanagerd (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mysql-8.0 [source] (focal-proposed) [8.0.19-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-gtk (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd-glib [source] (focal-proposed) [1.56-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted appstream-glib [source] (focal-proposed) [0.7.16-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
<wgrant> doko: Can you please accept the utf8proc sync, too? Needed to build with the new unicode-data.
<doko> done. syncs don't have a reason in the changelog :-/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted utf8proc [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdvdread (focal-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1 => 6.1.0+really6.0.2-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu) (sync)
<Ukikie> Debian 955367, LP 1870893
<ubot5> Debian bug 955367 in libdvdread7 "libdvdread7: crashes vlc when trying to read a DVD iso image" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/955367
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1870893 in libdvdread (Ubuntu) "libdvdread 6.1.0 broke ABI without changing the SONAME" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870893
<wgrant> doko: Thanks. Yeah, indeed, bit annoying.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dmraid (focal-proposed/main) [1.0.0.rc16-8ubuntu2 => 1.0.0.rc16-8ubuntu3] (core, i386-whitelist)
<Ukikie> Sync'd libdvdread due to the linked bugs.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dmraid [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0.rc16-8ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rspec-temp-dir [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-stackprof [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-stackprof [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-stackprof [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-stackprof [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-stackprof [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ahoy-email [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-grape-path-helpers [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-mini-histogram [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ffi-compiler [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-minitest-power-assert [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-linked-list [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-hrx [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-gnome-default-settings (focal-proposed/universe) [18.10.1 => 20.04.0] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-gnome-default-settings [source] (focal-proposed) [20.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-gnome-meta (focal-proposed/universe) [0.85 => 0.86] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-gnome-meta [source] (focal-proposed) [0.86]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze (focal-proposed/universe) [4:5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
<Ukikie> doko: Hello, would you be able to review the libdvdread sync?  Seems it changed ABI without soname and Debian reverted.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-hrx [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycurl (focal-proposed/main) [7.43.0.2-1ubuntu5 => 7.43.0.2-3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-10 (focal-proposed/main) [10-20200324-1ubuntu1 => 10-20200405-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-10 [source] (focal-proposed) [10-20200405-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mydumper (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-1.1 => 0.9.5-1.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mydumper [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.9.5-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nose2 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-3ubuntu2 => 0.9.1-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nose2 [source] (focal-proposed) [0.9.1-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-future (focal-proposed/main) [0.18.2-1 => 0.18.2-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (focal-proposed/main) [245.2-1ubuntu2 => 245.2-1ubuntu3] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (focal-proposed) [245.2-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-gtk (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
 * RikMills o_O at the bot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jtharness (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0-2 => 6.0-b10-1] (i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jtharness [sync] (focal-proposed) [6.0-b10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: budgie-desktop-environment (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.6 => 0.13.7] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fluidsynth (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1 => 2.1.1-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jtreg (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2-b16-1 => 5.0-b01-1] (i386-whitelist) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (bionic-proposed/main) [237-3ubuntu10.39 => 237-3ubuntu10.40] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (xenial-proposed/main) [229-4ubuntu21.27 => 229-4ubuntu21.28] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (eoan-proposed/main) [242-7ubuntu3.7 => 242-7ubuntu3.8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fluidsynth [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breeze-plymouth (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted jtreg [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.0-b01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: drkonqi (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: putty (focal-proposed/universe) [0.73-1 => 0.73-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted putty [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.73-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: node-debbundle-insert-module-globals (focal-proposed/primary) [7.2.0+ds+~1.0.0+~1.2.0+~1.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: node-dtrace-provider (focal-proposed/primary) [0.8.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: node-rollup-pluginutils (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.3-5 => 2.8.2-7] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: typescript-types (focal-proposed/universe) [20190926-2 => 20200219-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: node-eslint-plugin-eslint-plugin (focal-proposed/primary) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: node-eslint-plugin-node (focal-proposed/primary) [6.0.1~dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: node-eslint-plugin-requirejs (focal-proposed/primary) [4.0.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted node-rollup-pluginutils [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.8.2-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: drkonqi (focal-proposed/universe) [5.18.3-0ubuntu1 => 5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted typescript-types [sync] (focal-proposed) [20200219-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: node-eslint-scope (focal-proposed/primary) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: node-mqtt-connection (focal-proposed/primary) [4.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: node-proxyquire (focal-proposed/primary) [2.1.3+~1.0.1+~1.0.2-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-bio (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1 => 2.0.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-defaults (focal-proposed/main) [1:2.7 => 1:2.7+1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-bunny (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.2-2 => 2.14.4-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-bio [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-doorkeeper-openid-connect (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.5-1 => 1.6.3-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-bunny [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.14.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-doorkeeper (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4.2-1 => 5.0.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-doorkeeper-openid-connect [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.6.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-fakefs (focal-proposed/universe) [0.20.1-2 => 1.2.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-fakeweb (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+git20170806+dfsg1-1.1 => 1.3.0+git20170806+dfsg1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-doorkeeper [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-fakeredis (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1 => 0.8.0-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-fakefs [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-fakeweb [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0+git20170806+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-fakeredis [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby-ffaker (focal-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-3 => 2.13.0-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby-ffaker [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.13.0-2]
<RikMills> vorlon: any chance you could let the Plasma 5.18.4.1 point release uploads through? bugfix and translation updates
<doko> RikMills: I don't like idle buildds. which packages are these?
<RikMills> doko: all the 5.18.4.1 versioned ones. they are synced from biletto, so already built
<RikMills> that should be the final Plasma to ship in 20.04 for kubuntu
<RikMills> unless I cherry pick a few patched before final freeze
<RikMills> *patches
<doko> locutus_: why do we need a ruby-defaults sync? ;-(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bluedevil [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected utf8proc [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-vault [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-workspace [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted polkit-kde-agent-1 [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sddm-kcm [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted user-manager [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnutls28 (focal-proposed/main) [3.6.11.1-2ubuntu3 => 3.6.13-2ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-workspace-wallpapers [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted powerdevil [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xdg-desktop-portal-kde [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plymouth-kcm [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemsettings [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kwallet-pam [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kwin [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libkscreen [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted milou [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-browser-integration [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-discover [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-nm [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-sdk [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kwayland-integration [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libksysguard [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-desktop [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-pa [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kwrited [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-integration [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted oxygen [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted plasma-thunderbolt [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
<doko> RikMills: please check if there are any left in the queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted breeze-grub [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted breeze-plymouth [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted drkonqi [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kde-cli-tools [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kdecoration [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kgamma5 [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kinfocenter [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kscreen [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ksshaskpass [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bluez (focal-proposed/main) [5.53-0ubuntu2 => 5.53-0ubuntu3] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted breeze-gtk [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kactivitymanagerd [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kdeplasma-addons [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kmenuedit [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ksysguard [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd-signed (focal-proposed/main) [1.26 => 1.27] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: jemalloc (focal-proposed/universe) [5.2.1-1build1 => 5.2.1-1ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvncserver (focal-proposed/main) [0.9.12+dfsg-8 => 0.9.12+dfsg-9] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-seamicroclient (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0+2016.05.20.git.40ee44c664-2ubuntu1 => 0.4.0+2016.05.20.git.40ee44c664-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: simplegeneric (focal-proposed/main) [0.8.1-2build1 => 0.8.1-3] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted breeze [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted khotkeys [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: corosync (focal-proposed/main) [3.0.3-2ubuntu1 => 3.0.3-2ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libarchive (focal-proposed/main) [3.4.0-1ubuntu2 => 3.4.0-2ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: session-migration (focal-proposed/main) [0.3.4 => 0.3.5] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (focal-proposed/main) [20.2.1~0ubuntu1 => 20.3] (core)
<RikMills> doko: looks like you got them all. thank you! :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-wallpapers (focal-proposed/main) [20.04.1-0ubuntu1 => 20.04.2-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kde-gtk-config [sync] (focal-proposed) [4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.9-3 => 1.3.9-4] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd-glib (focal-proposed/main) [1.56-0ubuntu2 => 1.57-0ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kscreenlocker [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-mate-meta (focal-proposed/universe) [1.261 => 1.262] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pysnmp4 (focal-proposed/main) [4.4.6+repack1-1build1 => 4.4.6+repack1-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnutls28 [source] (focal-proposed) [3.6.13-2ubuntu1]
<locutus_> doko, its bumping a break replaces relationship, to ease upgrades
<locutus_> and should be ok to sync and migrate really fast
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hplip (focal-proposed/main) [3.20.3+dfsg0-1 => 3.20.3+dfsg0-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server) (sync)
<RikMills> vorlon: looks like britney is back to crash the runs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pep517 (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-4 => 0.8.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pep517 [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pip (focal-proposed/universe) [20.0.2-2 => 20.0.2-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pip [sync] (focal-proposed) [20.0.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtlocation-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5+dfsg-5build2 => 5.12.5+dfsg-5ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (focal-proposed/main) [3.35.91-0ubuntu1 => 3.36.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-eo-fr (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~r57551-2 => 0.9.0~r57551-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-es-ast (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0~r51165-2 => 1.1.0~r51165-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-eo-fr [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0~r57551-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-es-gl (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.8~r57542-3 => 1.0.8~r57542-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-es-ro (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.3~r57551-3 => 0.7.3~r57551-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-es-ast [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0~r51165-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd-signed (focal-proposed/main) [1.26 => 1.27] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-es-pt (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.5+svn~57507-4 => 1.1.5+svn~57507-5] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-es-gl [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.0.8~r57542-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-es-ro [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.7.3~r57551-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-eu-es (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.3~r56159-3 => 0.3.3~r56159-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-es-pt [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.1.5+svn~57507-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-eu-en (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1~r56205-2 => 0.3.1~r56205-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-eu-en [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1~r56205-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-eu-es [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.3.3~r56159-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-hbs-mkd (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~r76450-3 => 0.1.0~r76450-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-hbs-mkd [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0~r76450-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-is-sv (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~r76450-2 => 0.1.0~r76450-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-is-sv [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0~r76450-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-mk-bg (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0~r49489-2 => 0.2.0~r49489-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-mk-bg [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0~r49489-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-oc-ca (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.6~r57551-3 => 1.0.6~r57551-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-mk-en (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~r57554-2 => 0.1.1~r57554-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-oc-es (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.6~r57551-3 => 1.0.6~r57551-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-mk-en [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1~r57554-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-oc-es [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.0.6~r57551-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd-signed (focal-proposed/main) [1.26 => 1.27] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-oc-ca [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.0.6~r57551-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-seamicroclient (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0+2016.05.20.git.40ee44c664-2ubuntu1 => 0.4.0+2016.05.20.git.40ee44c664-3ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apertium-pt-gl (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2~r57551-3 => 0.9.2~r57551-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apertium-pt-gl [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2~r57551-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: arduino-builder (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.25-1 => 1.3.25-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted arduino-builder [source] (focal-proposed) [1.3.25-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: astroquery (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4+dfsg-1 => 0.4+dfsg-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted astroquery [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.4+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: auto-multiple-choice (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2ubuntu4 => 1.4.0-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted auto-multiple-choice [source] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dicteval (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-2ubuntu1 => 0.0.6-2.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dicteval [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.0.6-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kytos-sphinx-theme (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 0.0.1+dfsg-1.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kytos-sphinx-theme [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1+dfsg-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pssh (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1ubuntu1 => 2.3.1-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pssh [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-python-plugin (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17-5ubuntu1 => 0.17-6] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-python-plugin [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.17-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openwince-jtag (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-7ubuntu1 => 0.5.1-8] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openwince-jtag [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pykka (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-5ubuntu1 => 2.0.2-6] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pykka [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.0.2-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: matplotlib (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1ubuntu3 => 3.2.1-1] (ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyjwt (focal-proposed/main) [1.7.1-2ubuntu1 => 1.7.1-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hvac (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-0ubuntu2 => 0.5.0-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hvac [source] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (focal-proposed/main) [1:3.36.1-1ubuntu3 => 1:3.36.1-1ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop)
